# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  ताजमहल का सच !!! {Truth about Taj Mahal}

## shriram

यहाँ प्रस्तुत समस्त सामग्री नेट से ली गयी है .इस लेख को श्री पुरुषोत्तम नागेश ओक जी एवं आगरा निवासी पंडित कृष्ण कुमार पाण्डेय जी के शोध के परिणामो के रूप में श्री प्रतुल वशिष्ठ जी,एवं बाद में श्री परमेन्द्र प्रताप सिंह जी के द्वारा प्रस्तुत किया गया था .हम इसे इस मंच के अपने प्रबुद्ध पाठको के साथ बाटने का प्रयास कर रहे है .इस लेख को यहाँ लाने मे मेरा योगदान उतना ही है जितना कि रामसेतु के निर्माण में गिलहरी का था, असली श्रेय मूल लेखक श्री ओक साहब एवं आगरा निवासी पंडित कृष्ण कुमार पाण्डेय जी का है .  --------------------------------------------------------------------------- ताजमहल का सत्य - ताजमहल एक हिन्दू शिव मन्दिर है 
.
 दोस्तों छोटी कक्षाओं में हम यही लिख कर पास हुए की ताज महल शाहजहाँ ने अपनी रानी की याद में बनवाया । यदि उस समय परीक्षाओं में हम ये गप्पे नही लिखते तो नंबर कट जाते ।   अब तो हम पास हो चुके है इसलिए क्यों न सत्य का आलिंगन कर लिया जाये । किन्तु हमारे जो छोटे भाई, बहिन छोटी कक्षाओं में है वो परीक्षाओं में अभी भी गप्पे ही मारे अन्यथा नंबर काट दिए जायेंगे ।.
.
  "ताज महल शाहजहाँ ने बनवाया था".
.
 इस कथन को प्रथम चुनौती देने वाला व्यक्ति था : पुरुषोत्तम नागेश ओक.
.
  ओक जी आजाद हिन्द फोज़ में सुभाष चन्द्र बोस के साथ  स्वतंत्रता सेनानी के रूप में भी कार्य कर चुके है |
.
  ओक जी का नाम उन महान इंसानों में लिया जाता है जो सदैव भारतीय संस्कृती को बचाने के प्रयासों में संलग्न रहे ।
.
  एक तरफ चाटुकार इतिहासकार अपने आकाओं को प्रसन्न रखने हेतु उनके कहे अनुसार इतिहास के पन्ने भर रहे थे तो दूसरी और ओक जी उन पन्नो को संशोधित करने में तुले हुए थे |
.
   श्री पी.एन. ओक अपनी पुस्तक "Tajmahal is a Hindu Temple Palace" में 100 से भी अधिक प्रमाण और तर्को का हवाला देकर दावा करते हैं कि ताजमहल वास्तव में शिव मंदिर है जिसका असली नाम तेजोमहालय है तथा शाहजहाँ के समय यह राजा मानसिंह के आधिपत्य में था |
.
   श्री ओक के इन तथ्योध पर सरकार और प्रमुख विश्वविद्यालय आदि मौन रहे । जबकि इस विषय पर शोध किया जाना चाहिये और सही इतिहास से हमे अवगत करना चाहिये। किन्तुम दुःख की बात तो यह है कि आज तक उनकी किसी भी प्रकार से अधिकारिक जाँच नहीं हुई।
.
  खैर सरकार ना करे ना सही ।  
.
  इसके पश्चात अनेकों सत्पुरुषों ने खोज आरंभ की और महत्वपूर्ण तथ्य पाए  |
.
  इसके पश्चात एक अंग्रेज जिसका नाम Stephen Knapp है। 
.
  सनातन धर्म में अपनी रूचि के कारण Stephen Knapp सनातन धर्म पर कई पुस्तकें लिख चुके है  |
.
  इनकी अनेकों पुस्तकों में से  Proof of Vedic Culture's Global Existence  अत्यधिक लोकप्रिय रही |
.
   जिसमे इन्होने अपने  ताबड़तोड़ प्रयासों से सप्रमाण यह सिद्ध किया है की वैदिक/हिन्दू धर्म आदिकाल (SINCE THE TIME OF CREATION ) से है तथापि हजारों वर्षों पूर्व सम्पूर्ण पृथ्वी पर यही एक धर्म विद्यमान था |
.
   इस पुस्तक के १४वें पाठ में इन्होने ताजमहल, कुतुबमीनार, दिल्ली, अहमदाबाद तथा बीजापुर आदि में स्थित अनेकों इमारतों पर संदेह व्यक्त किया है जैसा की ओक जी अपनी पुस्तकों में पहले ही कर चुके थे ।  यहाँ देखें : 
.
http://www.stephen-knapp.com/proof_o..._existence.htm 
.
   चूँकि सत्य का प्रकाश इनकी आत्मा में प्रवाहित हो चूका था फिर इन्होने ताजमहल पर भी शोध किया |
.
  कहीं से ताजमहल के सत्य को बयां करती कई तस्वीरे इनके हाथ लग गई जिस पर Copyright Archaeology Survey of India की मुहर लगी थी । जो फ़िलहाल ठन्डे बस्ते में पड़ी थी ।   और इसके पश्चात एक लेख के साथ ये समस्त तस्वीरे इन्होने ने नेट पर चढ़ा दी । इन्होने अपने लेख में  लिखा है :  
.
  This collection has since traveled all across the internet after I have posted them here. 
.
   तथा वे आगे साफ साफ लिखते है की यदि ताजमहल जैसी विश्व प्रसिद्ध महान रचना के साथ भी ऐसा विवाद जुडा है तो भारत के कई अन्य छोटे मोटे स्थानों  के साथ क्या क्या हुआ होगा ? 
.
   "The point to consider is how much more of India's history has been distorted if the background of such a grand building is so inaccurate." 
.
   ताजमहल के इस सत्य से सम्बन्धी अनेकों लेख लिखे जा चुके है इसलिए हम केवल आपको सभी उपयोगी लेखो की लिंकों की  एक सूचि बना कर  दे रहे है आप इन पर जाकर लेख पढ़ सकते है |
.
   1. Stephen Knapp द्वारा : 
.
http://www.stephen-knapp.com/was_the...dic_temple.htm
.
   2. महाशक्ति द्वारा  -ओक जी की पुस्तक से 
.
http://mahashakti.bharatuday.in/2009...g-post_19.html
.
   3. इतिहास पत्रिका (.pdf) 
.
www.ece.lsu.edu/kak/taj.pdf
.
   4. P.N. Oak's book: Taj Mahal was a temple! (.pdf) 
.
  banjarbaleagung.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/tajmahal.pdf
.
   5. ओक जी की पुस्तक हिंदी में (.pdf) 
.
http://archive.org/download/HindiBoo...rBhavanHei.pdf
.
   ओक जी की अन्य पुस्तकें 
.
http://archive.org/details/HindiBooksOfP.n.Oak
.
   6.भारत भारती वैभवं  द्वारा  : 
.
  यधपि यह लेख श्री प्रतुल वशिष्ठ जी पहले ही प्रकाशित कर चुके है फिर भी हम पुनः समस्त लिंक एक साथ अपने पाठकगणों को उपलब्ध करवा रहे है । इस महान शोध के लिए हम प्रतुल जी के आभारी है । 
.

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल की असलियत ... एक शोध -- 1 
.
 पंडित कृष्ण कुमार पांडेय जी के इस अद्भुत शोध को प्रतुलजी ने काफी मेहनत से हम तक पहुँचाया है. और आप सभी सुधिजनो की सम्मति भी इस पर प्राप्त हुयी है . परन्तु ब्लॉग पर तकनीकी बदलाव करते समय पोस्ट विलुप्त हो जाने के कारण; इस पोस्ट को टिप्पणियों सहित पुनः प्रकाशित किया जा रहा है. 
.
  लेखक महोदय और समस्त सुधिजनो को होने वाली असुविधा के लिए खेद है. 
.
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ आगरा निवासी पंडित कृष्ण कुमार पाण्डेय जी जो अब ८० वर्ष से अधिक आयु के हैं... उनके 'ताजमहल' विषयक शोध को क्रमबार देने का मन हो आया जब उनके विचारों को पढ़ा. सोचता हूँ पहले उनके विचारों को ज्यों का त्यों रखूँ और फिर उनके जीवन पर भी कुछ प्रकाश डालूँ. जो हमारी सांस्कृतिक विरासत पर से मिथ्या इतिहास की परतों को फूँक मारकर दूर करने का प्रयास करते हैं प्रायः उनके प्रयास असफल हो जाया करते हैं. इसलिए सोचता हूँ उनकी फूँक को दमदार बनाया जाए और मिलकर उस समस्त झूठे आवरणों को हटा दिया जाए जो नव-पीढी के मन-मानस पर डालने के प्रयास होते रहे हैं. तो लीजिये प्रस्तुत है पंडित कृष्ण कुमार पाण्डेय जी के शब्दों में ..... ताजमहल की असलियत ... एक शोध
.
  भूमिका
.
  मैं जब १० वर्ष का था (सन् १९४१ ई.) उस समय मेरी कक्षा छः की हिन्दी पुस्तक में एक पाठ ताजमहल पर था। जिस दिन वह पाठ पढ़ाया जाना था उस दिन कक्षा के सभी बालक अत्यधिक उल्लसित थे। उस पाठ में ताजमहल की भव्यता-शुभ्रता का वर्णन तो था ही, उससे अधिक उससे जुड़े मिथकों का वर्णन जिन्हें हमारे शिक्षक ने अतिरंजित रूप से बढ़ा दिया था। मेरे बाल मन पर यह बात पूर्णरूप से अंकित हो गई कि यह विश्वप्रसिद्ध ताज बीबा का रौजा (इस नाम से ही वह उन दिनों प्रसिद्ध था) मुगल सम्राट्* शाहजहाँ ने बनवाया था।
.
  आठ वर्ष और बीत गये। सन्* १९४९ ई. में मैं अपने श्वसुर के साथ एक विशेष कार्य से जीवन में पहली बार आगरा आया। वह विशिष्ट कार्य हम दोनों के मन पर इतना अधिक प्रभावी था कि मार्ग में एक बार भी यह ध्यान नहीं आया कि इसी आगरा में विश्वप्रसिद्ध दर्शनीय ताजमहल है। कार्य हो जाने पर जब हम लोग बालूगंज से आगरा किला स्टेशन की ओर लौट रहे थे तो लम्बी ढलान के नीचे चौराहे से जो एकाएक दाहिनी ओर दृष्टि पड़ी तो सूर्य की आभा में ताजमहल हमारे सम्मुख अपनी पूर्ण भव्यता में खड़ा था। हम दोनों कुछ क्षण तो स्तब्ध से खड़े रह गये, तदुपरान्त किसी साइकिल वाले की घंटी सुनकर हम लोगों को चेत हुआ।
.
  जहाँ पर हम लोग खड़े थे वहाँ पर चारों ओर की सड़कें चढ़ाई पर जाती थीं। ऐसा प्रतीत होता था कि दाहिनी ओर चढ़ाई समाप्त होते ही नीचे मैदान में थोड़ी दूर पर ही ताजमहल है, अतः हम लोग उसी ओर बढ़ लिये। ऊपर पहुँचकर यह तो आभास हुआ कि ताजमहल वहाँ से पर्याप्त दूर है, परन्तु गरीबी के दिन थे, अस्तु हम लोग पैदल ही दो मील से अधिक का मार्ग तय कर गये। उन दिनों ताजमहल दर्शन के लिये टिकट नहीं लेना पड़ता था। और गाइड करने का तो प्रश्न ही नहीं था, परन्तु जिन लोगों ने गाइड किये हुए थे लगभग उनके साथ चलते हुए हमने उनकी बकवास पर्याप्त सुनी जो उस दिन तो अच्छी ही लगी थी।
.
  उस प्रथम दर्शन में ताजमहल मुझे अपनी कल्पना से भी अधिक भव्य तथा सुन्दर लगा था। उसकी पच्चीकारी तथा पत्थर पर खुदाई-कटाई का कार्य अद्*भुत था, फिर भी मुझे एक-दो बातें कचौट गई थीं। बुर्जियों, छतरियों, मेहराबों में स्पष्ट हिन्दू-कला के दर्शन हो रहे थे। मुख्यद्वार के ऊपर की बनी बेल तथा कलाकृति उसी दिन मैं कई मकानों के द्वार पर आगरा में ही देख चुका था। मैंने अपने श्वसुर जी से अपनी शंका प्रकट की तो उन्होंने गाइडों की भाषा में ही शाहजहाँ के हिन्दू प्रिय होने की बात कहकर मेरा समाधान कर दिया, परन्तु मैं पूर्णतया सन्तुष्ट नहीं हुआ एवं मेरे अन्तर्मन में कहीं पर यह सन्देह बहुत काल तक प्रच्छन्न रूप में घुसा रहा।
.
  १८ मार्च सन्* १९५४ को मेरी नियुक्ति आगरा छावनी स्टेशन पर स्टेशन मास्टर श्रेणी में हुई । तब से आज तक मैं आगरा में हूँ, इस कारण ताजमहल को जानने, समझने में मुझे पर्याप्त सुविधा मिली।
.
  आज से लगभग ३० वर्ष पूर्व समाचार-पत्रों में मैंने पढ़ा कि किसी लेखक (संभवतः श्री पुरुषोत्तम नागेश ओक) ने ताजमहल को हिन्दू मन्दिर सिद्ध करने का प्रयास किया है। उक्त लेख में तथ्यों को तो दर्शया था, परन्तु उसमें प्रमाणों का अभाव था, अस्तु। उससे मुझे अधिक प्रेरणा नहीं मिल सकी। इसके कुछ वर्ष पश्चात्* एक दिन ज्ञात हुआ कि श्री ओक जी सायं ७ बजे स्थानीय इम्पीरियल होटल में प्रबुद्ध नागरिकों के सम्मुख ताजमहल पर वार्त्ता करेंगे। मैं उस दिन गया और श्री ओक को लगभग डेढ़ घण्टे बोलते सुना। उनके भाषण के पश्चात्* ऐसा प्रतीत हुआ कि ताजमहल जैसे यमुना नदी (उस समय नदी साफ़-सुथरी होती थी) से लेकर कलश तक मिथ्याचार के कलुष से निकल कर अपनी सम्पूर्ण कान्ति से देदीप्यमान हो उठा हो। भाषण के पश्चात्* मैं स्वयं श्री ओक जी से मिला तथा उन्हें ताजमहल की दो विसंगतियों से अवगत कराया। ओक जी मुझसे प्रभावित हुए तथा मेरा नाम पता लिख ले गये।
.

----------


## shriram

सन्* १९७५ ई. में एक दिन श्री ओक जी से पता लेकर इंग्लैंड से भारतीय मूल के अभियन्ता श्री वी. एस. गोडबोले तथा आई. आई. टी कानपुर के प्रवक्ता श्री अशोक आठवले आये। वे नई दिल्ली से पुरातत्त्व विभाग के महानिदेशक का अनुज्ञापत्र ले कर आये थे जिसके अनुसार विभाग को उन्हें वे सभी भाग खोल कर दिखाने थे जो साधारणतया सामान्य जनता के लिये बन्द रखे जाते हैं। श्री गोडबोले ने मुझसे भी ताजमहल देखने के लिये साथ चलने का आग्रह किया। मैंने दो दिन के लिये अवकाश ले लिया तथा अगले दिन उन दानों के साथ ताजमहल गया। कार्यालय में नई दिल्ली से लाया गया अनुज्ञापत्र देने पर वहां से एक कर्मचारी चाभियों का एक गुच्छा लेकर हमारे साथ कर दिया गया। उसके साथ हम लोगों ने पहले मुखय द्वारके ऊपर का भाग देखा। तत्पश्चात्* ताजमहल के ऊपर का कक्ष उसकी छत एवं गुम्बज के दोनों खण्डों को देखा। नीचे आकर ताजमहल के नीचे बने कमरों तथा पत्थर चूने से बन्द कर दिये गये मार्गों आदि को देख।ज्ञ एक स्थल तो ऐसा आया जहाँ पर यदि हम लोग अवरुद्ध मार्ग को फोड़ कर आगे बढ़ सकते तो कुछ गज ही आगे चलने पर नीचे वाली कब्र की छत के ठीक नीचे होते और उक्त कब्र हमारे सर से लगभग तीस फुट ऊपर होती, अर्थात्* कब्र के ऊपर भी पत्थर तथा कब्र के नीचे भी पत्थर। पत्थर के ऊपर भी कमरा तथा पत्थर के नीचे भी कमरा। है न चमत्कार। मात्र इतना सत्य ही संसार के समक्ष उद्*घटि कर दिया जाए तो ताजमहल विश्व का आठवाँ आश्चर्य मान लिया जाए।तदुपरान्त हमें बावली के अन्दर के जल तक के सातों खण्ड दिखाये गये। मस्जिद एवं तथाकथित जबाव के ऊपर के भाग एवं उनके अन्दर के भाग, बुर्जियों के नीचे हाते हुए पिछली दीवार में बने दो द्वारों को खोल कर यमुना तक जाने का मार्ग हमें दिखाया गया।
.
  यहाँ पर दो बातें स्पष्ट करना चाहूँगा
.
  (१) शव को कब्र में दफन करने का मुखय उद्*देश्य यह होता है कि मिट्*टी के सम्पर्क में आकर शव स्वयं मिट्*टी बन जाए। इसकी गति त्वरित करने के लिये उसपर पर्याप्त नमक भी डाला जाता है। यदि शव के नीचे तथा ऊपर दोनों ओर पत्थर होंगे तो वह विकृत हो सकता है, परन्तु मिट्*टी नहीं बन सकता।
.
  (२) यमुना तट पर स्थित उत्तरी दीवार के पूर्व तथा पश्चिमी सिरों के समीप लकड़ी के द्वार थे। इन्हीं द्वारों से होकर हम लोग अन्दर ही अन्दर चलकर ऊपर की बुर्जियों में से निकले थे। अर्थात्* भवन से यमुना तक जाने के लिए दो भूमिगत तथा पक्के मार्ग थे। इन्हीं द्वारा में से एक की चौखट का चाकू से छीलकर अमरीका भेजा गया था जहाँ पर उसका परीक्षण किया गया था। ६ फरवरी १९८४ को देश एवं संसार के सभी समाचार पत्रों में प्रकाशित हुआ कि वह लकड़ी बाबर के इस देश में आने से कम से कम ८० वर्ष पूर्व की है। भरत सरकार ने इसे समाचार का न तो खण्ड ही किया और न ही कोई अन्य प्रतिक्रिया व्यक्त की, परन्तु शाहजहाँ के समान उसने एक कार्य त्वरित किया। उन दोनों लकड़ी के द्वारों को निकाल कर पता नहीं कहाँ छिपा दिया तथा उन भागों को पत्थर के टुकड़ों से समेंट द्वारा बन्द करा दिया।
.
  ताजमहल परिसर के मध्य में स्थित फौआरे के ऊँचे चबूतरे के दाहिनी-बायें बने दोनों भवनों का नाम नक्कार खाना है, अर्थात्* वह स्थल जहाँ परवाद्य-यन्त्र रखे जाते हों अथवा गाय-वादन होता हो। इन भवनों पर 'नक्कार खाना' नाम की प्लेट भी लगी थी। जब हम लोगों ने इन बातों को उछाला कि गम के स्थान पर वाद्ययन्त्रों का क्या काम ? तो भारत सरकार ने उन प्लेटों को हटा कर दाहिनी ओर का भवन तो बन्द करवा दिया ताकि बाईं ओर के भवन में म्यूजियम बना दियज्ञ। इस म्यूजिम में हाथ से बने पर्याप्त पुराने चित्र प्रदर्शित हैं जो एक ही कलाकार ने यमुना नदी के पार बैठ कर बनाये हैं। इन चित्रों में नीचे यमुना नदी उसके ऊपर विशाल दीवार तथा उसके भी ऊपर मुखय भवन दिखाया गया है। इस दीवार के दोनों सिरों पर उपरोक्त द्वार स्पष्ट दिखाई पड़ते हैं। अभी तक मैं चुप रहा हूं, परन्तु यह लेख प्रकाशित होते ही भरत सरकार अतिशीघ्र उक्त दोनों चित्र म्यूजियम से हटा देगी।
.

----------


## shriram

दो दिनों तक हम लोगों ने ताजमहल का कोना-कोना छान मारा। हम लोग प्रातः सात बजे ताजमहल पहुँच जाते थे तथा रात्रि होने पर जब कुछ दिखाई नहीं पड़ता था तभी वापस आते थे। इस अभियान से मेरा पर्याप्त ज्ञानवर्धन हुआ तथा और जानने की जिज्ञासा प्रबल हुई। मैंने हर ओर प्रयास किया ओर जहाँ भी कोई सामग्री उपलब्ध हुई उसे प्राप्त करनेका प्रयास किया। माल रोड स्थित स्थानीय पुरातत्त्व कार्यालय के पुस्तकालय में मैं महीनों गया। बादशाहनामा मैंने वहीं पर देखा। उन्हीं दिनों मुझे महाभारत पढ़ते हुए पृष्ठ २६२ पर अष्टावक्र के यह शब्द मिले, 'सब यज्ञों में यज्ञ-स्तम्भ के कोण भी आठ ही कहे हैं।' इसको पढ़ते ही मेरी सारी भ्रान्तियाँ मिट गई एवं तथाकथित मीनारें जो स्पष्ट अष्टकोणीय हैं, मुझे यज्ञ-स्तम्भ लगने लगीं।
.
  एक बार मुझे नासिक जाने का सुयोग मिला। वहाँ से समीप ही त्रयम्बकेश्वर ज्योतिर्लिंग है। मैं उस मन्दिर में भी दर्शन करने गया। वपस आते समय मेरी दृष्टि पीठ के किनारे पर अंकित चित्रकारी पर पड़ी। मैं विस्मित होकर उसे देखता ही रहा गया। मुझे ऐसा लग रहा था कि इस प्रकार की चित्रकारी मैंने कहीं देखी है, परन्तु बहुत ध्यान देने पर भी मुझे यह याद नहीं आया कि वैसी चित्रकारी मैंने कहां पर देखी है। दो दिन मैं अत्यधिक किवल रहा। तीसरे दिन पंजाब मेल से वापसी यात्रा के समय एकाएक मुझे ध्यान आया कि ऐसी ही चित्रकारी ताजमहल की वेदी के चारों ओर है। सायं साढ़े चार बजे घर पहुँचा और बिना हाथ-पैर धोये साईकिल उठा कर सीधा ताजमहल चला गया। वहाँ जाकर मेरे आश्चर्य की सीमा न रही किताजमहल के मुखय द्वार एवं तत्रयम्बकेश्वर मन्दिर की पीठ की चित्रकारी में अद्*भुत साम्य था। कहना न होगा कि त्रयम्बकेश्वर का मन्दिर शाहजहाँ से बहुत पूव्र का है।
.
  सन्* १९८१ में मुझे भुसावल स्थिल रेलवे स्कूल में कुछ दिन के लिय जहाना पड़ा। यहाँ से बुराहनुपर मात्र ५४ कि. मी. दूर है तथा अधिकांश गाड़ियाँ वहाँ पर रुकती हैं। एक रविवार को मैं वहाँ पर चला गया। स्टेशन से तांगे द्वारा ताप्ती तट पर जैनाबाद नामक स्थान पर मुमताजमहल की पहली कब्र मुझे अक्षुण्य अवस्था में मिली। वहाँ के रहने वाले मुसलमानों ने मुझे बताया कि शाहजहाँ की बेगम मुमताजमहल अपनी मृत्यु के समय से यहीं पर दफन है। उसकी कब्र कभी खोदी ही नहीं गई और खोद कर शव निकालने का तो प्रश्न ही पैदा नहीं होता, क्योंकि इस्लाम इसकी इजाजत नहीं देता। किसी-किसी ने दबी जबान से यह भी कहा कि वे यहाँ से मिट्*टी (खाक) ले गये थे। सन्* १९८१ ई. तथा सन्* १९८६ ई. के मेरे भुसावल के शिक्षणकाल में मैंने सैकड़ों रेल कर्मियों को यह कब्र दिखाई थी। श्री हर्षराज आनन्द काले, नागपुर के पत्र दिनांक ०८/१०/१९९६ के अनुसार उनके पास तुरातत्व विभाग के भोपाल कार्यलय का पत्र है जिसके अनुसर बुरहानपुर स्थित मुमतालमहल की कब्र आज भी अक्षुण्या है अर्थात्* कभी खोदी ही नहीं गई।
.
  पिछले २२ वर्ष से मैं ताजमहल पर शोधकार्य तथा इसके प्रचार-प्रसार की दृष्टि से जुड़ा रहा हूँ। इस पर मेरा कितना श्रम तथा धन व्यय हुआ इसका लेखा-जोखा मैंने नहीं रखा। इस बीच मुझे अनेक खट्*टे-मीठे अनुभवों से दो-चार होना पड़ा है। उन सभी का वर्णन करना तो उचित नहीं है, परन्तु दो घटनाओं की चर्चा मैं यहाँ पर करना चाहूँगा। ... 
.

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल की असलियत ... एक शोध -- 2 
.
 तथ्यान्वेषण
.
 हमारे आस-पास दैनिक घटनाओं का एक चक्र सतत प्रवाहमान्* रहता है। उनमें से कुछ प्रमुख एवं महत्वपूर्ण घटनाएं इतिहास में भी स्थान पा जाती हैं। इतिहास में अंकित यह घटनाएँ प्रायः विवाद का विषय रही हैं। कारण, इतिहास-लेखन होने तक अधिकांश प्रत्यक्षदर्शी एवं अंतरंग जानकार या तो इस संसार से प्रस्थान कर चुके होते हैं अथवा कई कारणों से मुख नहीं खोल पाते। एक अन्य कारण भी है। कुछ स्वार्थी एवं सम्बद्ध-पक्ष घटनाओं के सत्यपक्ष पर भ्रम का ऐसा पर्दा डाल देते हैं कि वह उजागर होकर जन-साधारण तक आ ही नहीं पाती एवं समय-अन्तराल की धूल उस पर लगातार जमती रहती है तथा उसे और अधिक प्रच्छन्न कर देती है। ऐसी दशा में इतिहास-लेखन अत्यन्त क्लिष्ट कार्य हो जाता है। इतिहास लेखक को निष्पक्ष होने के साथ ही साथ उसकी अत्यन्त खोजपूर्ण दृष्टि का होना भी अति आवश्यक है। इस दृष्टि के लिये 
.
स्वातंत्र्य वीर सावरकर एवं वृन्दावनलाल वर्मा 
.
के नाम गौरव से लिये जा सकते हैं, जिन्होंने अतीत के लुप्त सूत्रों को जोड़ते हुए सत्य का सुन्दर कालीन बुन डाला ऐसा ही एक उदाहरण ताजमहल है।
.
  आज प्रत्येक पुस्तक, नाटक, कविता, आकाशवाणी एवं दूरदर्शन के माध्यम से लगातार यही बताया जाता है कि ताजमहल को शाहजहाँ ने बनवाया था।
.
 प्रतिदिन ताजमहल देखने आने वाले देसी-विदेशी यात्रियों को भी अधकचरे गाइड यही घुट्*टी पिलाते हैं एवं इसे रोचक बनाने के लिये अनेक घटनाएँ तथा कहानियाँ जोड़ देते हैं। 
.
यथा, शाहजहाँ की पटरानी अत्यन्त सुन्दरी थी, शाहजहाँ उससे प्राणपण से प्रेम करता था, मरते-समय रानी ने सम्राट्* से वचन लिया था कि वह रानी के लिये एक भव्य-स्मारक का निर्माण करायेगा आदि-आदि। 
.
  सन्* १९६५ में श्री पु. ना. ओक नेइस मत का सशक्त खण्डन प्रबल प्रमाणों के आधार पर किया था, परन्तु उस समय के तथाकथित धर्मनिरपेक्ष-जनों ने इसे मात्र हिन्दुत्व के प्राधान्य को सिद्ध करने का प्रयास-मात्र मानकर गम्भीरता से नहीं लिया। फिर भी, सत्यान्वेषणार्थि  ों को एक मार्ग तो मिल ही गया था। शोध चलता रहा। भारत में कम, भारत के बाहर अधिक कार्य हुए। आज ऐतिहासिक, पुरातात्विक, वास्तु एवं स्थापत्य कला के ही नहीं अपितु पुष्ट वैज्ञानिक प्रमाणों के आधार पर यह सिद्ध किया जा सकता है कि जैसा ताजमहल हम आज देख रहे हैं वैसा ही शाहजहाँ के जन्म से पूर्व भी खड़ा था। शाहजहाँ ने उसमें कब्र बनवाई है, कुरान की आयतें लिखवाई हैं एवं कुछ छोटे-मोटे अन्य परिवर्तन ही कराये हैं। आइये सत्यशोधन हेतु हम शाहजहाँ के समकालीन एवं पराकालीन लेखों एवं प्रमाणों की निष्पक्ष समीक्षा करें।
.
  सबसे पहले  हम शाहजहाँ के स्वयं द्वारा अनुमोदित अभिलेखों की समीक्षा करें तो पायेंगे कि शाहजहाँ बड़ी स्पष्टता एवं ईमानदारी के साथ कहता है कि रानी का स्वर्गवास बुरहानपुर में हआ था तथा उसे वहीं दफना दिया गया था। बाद में उसका शव अकबराबाद (आगरा) लाया गया एवं उसे राजा मानसिंह के भव्य भवनमें, जो उस समय उनके नाती राजा जयसिंह के स्वामित्व में था, दफना दिया गया था। भवन के बारे में वह बताता है कि वह भव्य-भवन विशाल फलदार वृक्षों से घिरा आकाश चुम्बी है एवं उसके ऊपर गुम्बज है। इस सारे वर्णन में शाहजहाँ न तो भवन तोड़ने की बात कहता है और न ही किसी प्रकार के नये निर्माण की ही। वह तो बिना लाग-लपेट स्पष्ट कहता है राजा जयसिंह से भवन लेकर उसमें रानी के शव को दफनाया था। पाठकों को इस कथन पर सन्देह हो रहा होगा कि यह असम्भव कथन शाहजहाँ द्वारा अनुमोदित कैसे हो सकता है? आइये प्रमाण देखें।
.

----------


## shriram

प्रथम मुगल बादशाह बाबर अपनी दैनिकी लिखता था, जिसमें वह प्रत्येक दिन की घटित घटनाओं का सटीक वर्णन लिखता था। जब वह भारत आया तो यहाँ पर उपलब्ध सब्जियों-फलों के नाम तथा भाव, अपने देश से उनकी तुलना आदि उसने सभी कुछ लिखा है। यह पुस्तक ''बाबरनामा' कहलाई। इसी प्रथा को आगे बढ़ाया अकबर, जहाँगीर तथा शाहजहाँ ने, परन्तु थोड़ा बदल कर। उन्होंने स्वयं न लिखकर अपने दरबार में एक विद्वान्* को इतिहास लेखन के लिये नियुक्त किया, जिन्होंने इन बादशाहों के काल में घटित घटनाओं का कहीं सत्य तथा कहींअतिरंजित वर्णन किया, क्योंकि स्पष्ट है कि निष्पक्ष इतिहास लेखन इनका विषय न होकर अपने शाह का चरित्र ऊँचा दिखना और उसे प्रसन्न रखना ही इनका इष्ट था। इस प्रकार दरबारी भाँडों, भाटों एवं चारणों में तथा इनमें मात्र इतना ही अन्तर था कि इनका पद गरिमामय था तथा इनकी भाषा साहित्यिक थी। अस्तु, हमको इस अतिरंजना से बचते हुए सत्यान्वेषण करना है।
.
  तो हम बता रहे थे कि अकबर के काल में ''आइन-ए-अकबरी' एवं जहाँगीर के काल में 'तुजुक-ए-जहाँगीरी' लिखी गईं जब शाहजहाँ शासनारूढ़ हुआ तो उसे भी एक ऐसे ही विद्वान्*  की आवश्यकता हुई जो दरबार में इस पद को सम्भाले। उस समय पटना में मुल्ला अब्दुल हमीद लाहोरी अपने अवकाश के दिन व्यतीत कर रहे थे। उन्हें सादर दरबार में बुलाया गया तथा इस कार्य पर नियुक्त किया गया। मुल्ला ने १६०० पृष्ठों में शाहजहाँ काल के पहले २० वर्षों का इतिहास लिखा है जिसका नाम 'बादशाह नामा' रखा गया। मुल्ला का मूल लेखन फारसी में है तथा इसका सर्वप्रथम प्रकाशन बंगाल की रॉयल एशियटिक सोसायटी द्वारा किया गया था, सन्* १८६७ में। इसके मुख्य सम्पादक थे
.
 मेजर डब्ल्यू. एन. लीसे
.
 तथा सम्पादक मण्डल में थे
.
 मौलवी कबीर अलदीन 
.
तथा 
.
मौलवी अब्द अल रहीम। 
.
संयोग देखिये दो मुस्लिम और एक ईसाई। आइये देखें, इस पुस्तक में मुल्ला अब्दुल हमीद लाहोरी ताजमहल के बारे में क्या लिखता है ? 
.
  उक्त बादशाहनामा तीन खण्डों में है। इस १६०० पृष्ठों के महाग्रन्थ में ताजमहल के बारे में मात्र एक दो-पृष्ठ ही लिखे गऐ हैं। जिस ताजमहल के बारे में संसार-भर में सैकड़ों लेखकों, कवियों और इतिहासकारों ने लाखों पृष्ठ लिख डाले, यदि उसे शाहजहाँ ने बनाया होता तो क्या लाहोरी स्वयं उसका अतिरंजित वर्णन नहीं करता ? जैसा कि पराकालीन लेखकों ने लिखा है। क्या समकालीन मुल्ला स्वयं नहीं लिख सकता था कि सारे संसार से अभिकल्प (डिजायन) मँगाये गये, पर शाहजहाँ को कोई नहीं भाया, फिर एक भा गया। किस -किस प्रकार से मूल्यवान पत्थर कितनी मात्रा में तथा किस भाव में मँगाये गये थे, आदि। बादशाहनामा में यह भी लिखा होता कि इस भवन की नींव कब रखी गई, कितने दिनों में यह तैयार हुआ एवं इसमें कितने मजदूरों-कारीगरों आदि ने कार्य किया था।
.
  बादशाहनामा के प्रथम खण्ड के पृष्ठ ४०२ पर २२ पंक्तियाँ लिखी गई हैं इनमें से प्रथम २० पंक्तियों में जिस घटना का वर्णन है, उस सम्बन्धका ताजमहल से नहीं है। पंक्ति क्र. २१ तथा २२ एवं पृष्ठ ४०३ की १९ पंक्तियों में इस घटना का पूर्ण एवं रोचक वर्णन किया गया है। यहाँ पर पहले मूल फारसी पाठ को नागरी लिपि में दे रहा हूँ। उर्दू के जानकार पाठक उससे कुछ अनुमान लगा सकेंगे। तत्पश्चात्* उसका हिन्दी रूपान्तर पाठकों के हित के लिये दे रहा हूँ। हिन्दी अनुवाद अंग्रेजी लेख को देखकर किया गया एवं हिन्दी में ऐसा प्रथम प्रयास है, अस्तु । सम्भव है किसी स्थल पर उपयुक्त शब्द न लिखा गया हो। यदि पाठकगण ऐसी किसी भूल को इंगित करेंगे तो आभारी रहूँगा।
.

----------


## shriram

बादशाहनामा पृष्ठ ४०२ की अन्तिम २ पंक्तियां
.
 २१. रोज़ ए जुमा हफ्दहूम जमाद इल अव्वल नाशे मुक़द्*दसे मुसाफिरे अक्लीमे, 
.
 २२. मुकद्*दुस हज़रत मेहद आलिया मुमताज़ उजजमानीरा केह बा तारीक ए अ अमानत मुदाफून
.
 हिन्दी अनुवाद पृष्ठ ४०२ बादशाहनामा
.
 २१. शुक्रवार १७ जमादिल अव्वल साम्राज्य की यात्री का वह पवित्र शव।
.
 २२. पाक हजरत मुमताज़ उल ज़मानी का जो अस्थायी रूप से दफनाया गया था को भेजा गया।
.
 बादशाहनामा पृष्ठ ४०३ की प्रथम १९ पंक्तियाँ
.
 १. बूद मसाहूब ए बादशेहजादए नामदार मुहम्मद शाह शुजा बहादुर अ वजीर खान, 
.
 २. वा सती उन्*निसा खानम केह बा मिज़ाज़शानासी वा कारदानी बा दारजा ए आओलई पेश, 
.
 ३. दास्ती व वकालत एलान मालिके जहान मलिकाए जहानियान रसीदेह बूद, वाने-ए
.
 ४. दारुल खलाफाएं अकबराबाद नामूदन्द वा हुक्म शुद केह हर रोज़ दर राह आश ए बिसीयार
.
 ५. वा दाराहीम व दानानीरे बेशुमार बा फुक्रा वा नयाज़्मदान बीबीहन्द, वा जमीने दर
.
 ६. निहायत रिफात वा निजाहत केह जुनूबरू ए आन मिस्र जामा अस्त वा
.
 ७. पेश अज़ एैन मंज़िल ए राजाह मानसिंह बूद वदारी वक्त बा राजाह जयसिंह
.
 ८. नबीर ए ताल्लुक दश्त बारा-ए-मदफान ए आन बहिश्त मुवात्तन बार गुज़ीदन्द 
.
 ९. अगर चेह राजा जयसिंह हुसूल ए एैन दावलातरा फोज़े अज़ीम दानिश्त अनमाब
.
 १०. अज़रू ए एहतियात के दर जमीय ए शेवन खुसूसन उमूरे दीनीएह नागुजिर अस्त
.
 ११. दर अवाज़ आन आली मज्जिल ए अज़ खलीसा ए शरीफाह बदू मरहत फरमूदन्द
.
 १२. बाद अज रसीदाने नाश बा आन शहर ए करामत बहर पंजदहून ज़मादी उस्* सानी एह।
.
 १२. सालए आयन्देह पैकारे नूरानी ए आन आसमानी जौहर बा खाके पाक सिपुर्देह आमद
.

----------


## shriram

१३. सालए आयन्देह पैकारे नूरानी ए आन आसमानी जौहर बा खाके पाक सिपुर्देह आमद
.
 १४. वा मुतसद्*दीयान-ए-दारुल खिलाफाह बा हुक्मे मुअल्ला ए अजालातुल वक्त तुरबत ए फलक मरताबते
.
 १५. आनजहाऩ इफ्फत्रा अज नज़र पोशीदन्द वा इमारते ए आलीशान वा गुम्बजे
.
 १६. रफी बुनियान केह ता रस्तखीज़ दर बलन्दी यादगारे हिम्मत ए गर्दून रिफात
.
 १७. हजरते साहिब करह ए सानी बाशेद वा दर उस्तुवारी नमूदारे इस्तीगमत
.
 १८. अजायम बनी तरह अफगन्दन्द वा मुहन्दिसाने दूरबीन बा मैमारान ए सानत
.
 १९. आफरीन चिहाल लाख रुपियाह अखरजते एैन इमारत बर आवुर्द नमूनदन्द
.
 बादशाह नामा के पृष्ठ ४०३ का हिन्दु अनुवाद
.
 १. साथ में थे राजकुमार मुहम्मद शुजा बहादुर, वजीर खान।
.
 २. और सती उन्* निसा खानम जो परलोकगामिनी की प्रकृति से विशेष परिचित थी।
.
 ३. और अपने कर्त्तव्य में अत्यन्त निपुण थी तथा उस रानियों की महारानी के विचारों का प्रतिनिधित्व करती थी, आदि।
.
 ४. उसे (पार्थिव शरीर को) राजधानी अकबराबाद (आगरा) लाया गया और उसी दिन एक आदेश प्रसारित किया गया।
.
 ५. यात्रा के समय (मार्ग में) अनगिनत सिक्के फकीरों और गरीबों में बाँटे जाएं वह स्थल।
.
 ६. महान्* नगर के दक्षिण में स्थित विशाल मनोरम रसयुक्त वाटिका (बाग) से घिरा हुआ, और
.
 ७. उसके बीच का वह भवन जो मानसिंह के महल के नाम से प्रसिद्ध था, इस समय राजा जयसिंह के स्वामित्व में था।
.
 ८. जो पौत्र थे, कोरानी को दफपाने के लिये चुना गया जिसका स्थान अब स्वर्ग में था।
.
 ९. यद्यपि राजा जयसिंह इस अत्यन्त प्रिय पैत्रक सम्पत्ति को उपहार में दे सकते थे, 
.
 १०. फिर भी अत्यन्त सतर्कता बरतते हुए जो धार्मिक पवित्रता तथा गमी के समय अति आवश्यक है।
.
 ११. उस महान भवन के बदले उन्हें सरकारी भूमि का एक टुकड़ा दिया गया।
.
 १२. १५ जमादी उस सानी को उस महान्* नगर में पार्थिव शरीर आने के बाद, 
.
 १३. अगले वर्ष उस भव्य शव को पवित्र भूमि को सौंप दिया गया।
.
 १४. उस दिन राजकीय आदेश के अन्तर्गत राजधानी के अधिकारियों ने उस आकाश चुम्बी बड़ी समाधि के अन्दर, 
.
 १५. उस धार्मिक महिला को संसार की दृष्टि से छिपा दिया, उस महान भवन में जिस पर गुम्बज है।
.
 १६. जो अपने आकार में इतना ऊँचा स्मारक है, आकाश आयामी साहस।
.
 १७. साहिब क़रानी सानी (सम्राट) का और शकित में इतना पुष्ट।
.
 १८. अपने संकल्प में इतनी दृढ़-नींव रखी गई और दूरदर्शी ज्यामितिज्ञों और कुशल कारीगरों (द्वारा) 
.
 १९. इस भवन पर चालीस लाख रुपये व्यय किये गये।
.

----------


## shriram

उपरोक्त लेख का सारांश निम्न प्रकार बनता है : 
.
 'मुमताज़ उज ज़मानी का पार्थिव शरीर १७ जमादिल अब्बल को आगरा भेजा गया जो वहाँ पर १५ जमादिलसानी को पहुँचा था। शव को दफनाने के लिये जो स्थ्ल चुना गया, वह नगर के दक्षिण स्थित राजा मानसिंह के महल के नाम से जाना जाता था। वह महल आकार में विशाल, भव्य, गगनचुम्बी गुम्बजयुक्त एवं बहुत विशाल बाग से घिरा था। अगले वर्ष राजाज्ञा से अधिकारियों ने शव को दफनाया। कुशल ज्यामितिज्ञों एवं कारीगरों को लगाकर (कब्र बनाने की) नींव डाली और इमारत पर ४० लाख रुपये व्यय हुआ।'' इससे निम्नलिखित तथ्य स्पष्ट उभर कर सामने आते हैं : 
.
  १. रानी को राजा मानसिंह के महल में दफनाया गया था।
.
 २. जिस महल में दफनाया गया था उसके वर्णन में और आज के ताजमहल में विचित्र साम्य है, कोई अन्तर नहीं है।
.
 ३. महल को गिराने का कहीं वर्णन नहीं है।
.
 ४. (गिरा कर पुनः बनाया गया, ऐसा वर्णन न होने पर भी) जिस समय दफनाया गया था उस समय वह बड़ी समाधि आकाश चुम्बी, महान एवं गुम्बज युक्त थी।
.
 ५. दफनाते समय शाहजहाँ उपस्थित नहीं था।
.
 ६. अगले वर्ष दफनाया गया था। रानी की मृत्यु बरहानपुर में हुई थी तथा उसे वहीं दफना दिया गया था। उसे वहाँ से निकालकर आगरा इसलिये लाया गया होगा कि यहाँ पर कोई विशेष प्रबन्ध उसे दफनाने के लिये किया गया होगा। यदिविशेष प्रबन्ध नहीं था तो शव आगरा लाया क्यों गया था ? कुछ दिन वहीं दफन रहने दिया होता। यदि आगरा शव आ ही गया था तो उसे तुरन्त दफना कर १० वर्षों बाद भी २२ वर्ष तक समाधि बनाई जा सकती थी ? क्या इससे यह स्पष्ट नहीं होता कि शव आने तक भवन उपलब्ध नहीं था अथवा उसमें आवश्यक फेर बदल किये जा रहे थे क्योंकि भवन देर से उपलब्ध हो सका था।
.
  पाठकगण एक बात पर और ध्यान दें कि शाहजहाँ अपनी परम प्रियरानी को दफन करने स्वयं नहीं आया था।
.
  बादशाहनामा में स्वयं में यह पूरी घटना है। इसके आगे १०-१२ या २२ वर्ष तक बाजमहल बनने का कोई विवरण नहीं है। लाहोरी के अनुसार अगले वर्ष दफ़न करने के साथ कब्र बनाई एवं काम पूरा हो गया। बाद में जो कुछ अन्य लेखकों द्वारा अन्यत्र लिखा गया वह झूठ एवं कल्पना पर आधारित ही माना जाएगा। उसका समकालीन प्रमाण कोई उपलब्ध नहीं है।
.

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल की असलियत ... एक शोध -- 3 
.
 ०२ बादशाहनामा का विश्लेषण
.
 अर्जुमन्द बानो बेगम या मुमताउल जमानी शाहजहाँ की रानी थी। 
.
 इसको बादशाहनामा के खण्ड एक के पृष्ठ ४०२ की अंतिम पंक्ति में भी इसके मुमता-उल-जमानी नाम से ही सम्बोधित किया गया है, न कि मुमताजमहल के नाम से। इतिहासकार इसके जन्म, विवाह एवं मृत्यु की तारीखों पर सहमत नहीं हैं। हमारी कथावस्तु पर इसका कोई विशेष प्रभाव नहीं पड़ता है, अतः हम इसका जन्म सन्* १५९३ तथा शाहजहाँ से विवाह सन्* १६१२ मान लेते हैं।
.
  अप्रतिम सुन्दरी नूरजहाँ मिर्जा ग्यास बेग की पौत्री एवं ख्वाजा अबुल हसन वा यामीनउद्*दौला आसफखान की पुत्री अर्जुमन्द बानो शाहजहाँ की पटरानी नहीं थी।
.
  शाहजहाँ का प्रथम विवाह परशिया के शासक शाह इस्मायल सफवी की प्रपौत्री से हुआ था, 
.
 जबकि मुमताज से सगाई पहले ही हो चुकी थी।  अर्जुमन्द बानों ने ८ पुत्रों एवं ६ पुत्रियों को जन्म दिया था एवं अपनी चौदहवीं सन्तान को जन्म देते समय इसका देहान्त बरहानपुर में १७ जिल्काद १०४० हिजरी तदनुसार ७ जून सन्* १६३१ को हुआ था। (बादशाहनामा खण्ड, दो पृष्ट २७)। इसको वहीं पर ताप्ती नदी के तट पर दफना दिया गया था। यह कब्र भी उपलब्ध है तथा इसकी देख-रेख लगातार वहाँ के निवासियों द्वारा की जाती है। उनका मानना है कि रानी का शव आज भी कब्र में है अर्थात्* न कब्र खोदी गई एवं न शव ही निकाला गया।
.

----------


## shriram

इसके विपरीत बादशाहनामा खण्ड एक, पृष्ठ ४०२ की २१वीं लाइन में लिखा है कि शुक्रवार १७ जमादिल अव्वल को हजरत मुमताज-उल-जमानी का पार्थिव शरीर (बरहानपुर से) भेजा गया जो अकबराबाद (आगरा) में १५ जमाद उल सान्या को आया
.
  (बादशाहनामा खण्ड एक पृष्ठ ४०३ की १२वीं पंक्ति)। 
.
  शव आगरा लाया अवश्य गया था, परन्तु उसे दफनाया नहीं गया था। शव को मस्जिद के छोर पर स्थित बुर्जी (जिसमें बावली है) के पास बाग में रखा गया था जहाँ पर आज भी चार पत्थरों की बिना छत की दीवारें खड़ी हैं। बादशाहनामा खण्ड एक के पृष्ठ ४०३ की १३वीं पंक्ति के अनुसार अगले वर्ष (कम से कम ६-७ मास बाद) तथा पंक्ति १४ के अनुसार 'आकाश चुम्बी बड़ी समाधि के अन्दर) शव को दफनाया गया।
.
  बादशाहनामा के उपरोक्त कथनों से एक बात सुस्पष्ट होकर उभरती है कि १५ जमाद उल सानी १०४१ हिजरी तदनुसार ८ जनवरी सन्* १६३२ को जब रानी का पार्थिव शरीर आगरा आया, उस समय उसे दफनाया नहीं गया। क्यों? क्योंकि उसे आकाशचुम्बी बड़ी समाधि के अन्दर दफनाना था जो शायद तैयार (दफनाने योग्य दशा में) नहीं रही होगी।
.
  किसी शव को दफनाने के लिये किसी भवन की आवश्यकता नहीं होती। शव को उसी दिन अथवा सुविधानुसार ३-४ दिन पश्चात्* भूमि में गड्*डा खोदकर दफना दिया जाता है तथा उसे भर दिया जाता है। उस पर कब्र तथा कब्र के ऊपर रौज़ा या मकबरा कभी भी, कितने भी दिनों बाद तथा कितने ही वर्षों तक बनाया जा सकता है। शव को अगले वर्ष भवन में दफनाने के वर्णन से स्पष्ट है कि इसी बहाने भवन प्राप्त करने का षड्*यन्त्र चल रहा था तथा मिर्जा राजा जयसिंह पर जिन्हें अपनी पैतृक सम्पत्ति अत्यन्त मूल्यवान्* एवं प्रिय थी, उस भवन को शाहजहाँ को हस्तान्तरित कर देने के लिये जोर डाला जा रहा था या मनाया जा रहा था। अथवा यह भी सम्भव है कि भवन को प्राप्त करने के बाद उसमें शव को दफनाने के लिये आवश्यक परिवर्तन किये जा रहे थे। शव को आगरा में भवन मिल जाने की आशा में लाया गया था, परन्तु सम्भवतः राजा जयसिंह को मनाने में समय लगने के कारण उसे बाग में रखना पड़ा। यदि शाहजहाँ ने भूमि क्रय कर ताजमहल बनवाया होता तो शव को एक दिन के लिए भी बाग में रखने की आवश्यकता न होती।
.

----------


## shriram

शव को मार्ग तय करने में (बरहानपुर से अकबराबाद तक) लगभग २८ दिन लगे थे। पार्थिव शरीर को लाने राजकुमार गये थे। जाने में भी लगभग इतना ही समय लगा होगा। २-४ दिन बरहानपुर में शव निकालने तथा वापिसी यात्रा की व्यवस्था में लगे होंगे। अर्थात्* २ मास का समय राजकुमार के जाने के बाद लगा था। शव दफ़नाने की योजना इससे पूर्व बन गई होगी। इतना समय उपलब्ध होने पर भी शव को (असुरक्षित) ६-७ मास तक बाग में रखने की आवश्यकता क्यों पड़ी? यदि भवन उपलब्ध था तो शव दफनाया क्यों नहीं गया और यदि भवन उपलब्ध नहीं था तो शव लाया क्यों गया? क्या इससे सुस्पष्ट नहीं कि शाहजहाँ को आशा रही होगी कि राजा जयसिंह मना नहीं करेंगे और इसी आशा में राजकुमार को भेज कर शव मँगवा लिया गया, परन्तु जयसिंह ने स्वीकृति नहीं दी। यह भी सम्भव है मिर्जा राजा जयसिंह के मना कर देने पर उन पर दबाव डालने की नीयत से ही शव को लाकर बाग में रख दिया गया हो। शव को दफ़नाने की तारीख न लिखना भी इसी शंका को बल देता है।
.
  शव को बादशाहनामा के अनुसार अगले वर्ष गगनचुम्बी भवन में दफनाया गया। क्या इससे सिद्ध नहीं होता है कि ताजमहल जैसा आज दिखाई देता है उसी में रानी के पार्थिव शरीर को दफ़नाया गया था ? अन्यथा क्या कुछ मास में गगनचुम्बी भवन का निर्माण किया जा सकता है, जिसके लिये अनेक लेखकों ने निर्माण काल ८-२२ वर्ष तक का (अनुमानित) बताया है? क्या शाहजहाँ के लिये एक वर्ष से कम समय में ताजमहल बनाना सम्भव था? शाहजहाँ ने तो मात्र भवन को साफ करके कब्र बनाई थी एवं कुरान को लिखवाया था। शाहजहाँ ने कभी यह नहीं कहा कि उसने ताजमहल का निर्माण कराया था।
.
  इतने सुस्पष्ट प्रमाणों के बाद भी सम्भव है कुछ पाठकों के मन में परम्परागत भ्रम शेष रह गया हो कि
.
  ताजमहल में नीचे वाली भूमितल स्थित कब्र, जिसे वास्तविक कहा जाता है वह भूमि के अन्दर खोद कर बनाई गई है एवं उस कब्र के ऊपर एवं चारों ओर यह विशाल एवं उच्च भवन खड़ा किया गया है वास्तव में तथ्य इसके विपरीत हैं।
.
  जिस समय हम फव्वारों की पंक्तियों के साथ-साथ चलते हुए मुख्य भवन के समीप पहुँचते हैं, वहाँ पर छः सीढ़ियाँ चढ़ने के बाद ही उस स्थल तक पहुँचते हैं जहाँ पर जूते उतारे जाते हैं। अर्थात्* हम लोग भूमितल से लगभग ४ फुट ऊपर जूते उतारते हैं। यहाँ से हम २४ सीढ़ियां चढ़कर ऊपर जाते हैं और पुनः ४ सीढ़ियां चढ़कर मुख्य भवन में प्रवेश करते हैं। इन २४ + ४ अथवा २८ सीढ़ियों के बदले हम केवल २३ सीढ़ियां उतर कर नीचे की कब्र तक पहुँचते हैं। इस प्रकार भूमितल की कब्र जूते उतारने वाले स्थल से भी कम से कम तीन फुट ऊपर है जो ऊपर बताये अनुसार भूमितल से ४ फुट ऊपर था। इससे स्पष्ट सिद्ध होता हैकि नीचे वाली कब्र भी पृथ्वी से ७ फीट ऊँची है जबकि इसे भूमि खोदकर बनाया जाना चाहिए था। अगले पाठों में पाठकों को इस सत्य से भी परिचित कराया जायेगा कि इस तथाकथित नीचे वाली वास्तविक कब्र के नीचे भी कमरे आज भी स्थित हैं और जिनमें प्रवेश करने के मार्गों को बलात्* बन्द किया हुआ है।
.
  लेखक इसे सुनी सुनाई बात के आधार पर नहीं लिख रहा है, अपितु इन कमरों का स्वयं प्रत्यक्षदर्शी है।
.

----------


## shriram

अभी कुछ अन्य विज्ञ पाठकों की कुछ शंकाओं का समाधान होना रहा गया है। वे हैं बादशाहनामा की अन्तिम २ पंक्तियों में आये शब्द 
.
 (१) नींव रखी गई 
.
 (२) ज्यामितिज्ञ, एवं 
.
 (३) चालीस लाख रुपये। 
.
 यदि ऐसा होता तो उसे सम्बन्धित अन्य कामों का वर्णन भी होता। किसी काम को भी प्रारम्भ करने को भी मुहावरे में नींव रखना कहते हैं यथा 'जवाहलाल नेहरू ने आधुनिक भारत की नींव रखी थी।' इसमें भूमि में गड्*ढा खोदने से कोई तात्पर्य नहीं है, फिर भी यदि कोई इसके शाब्दिक अर्थ अर्थात्* खोदने को ही अधिक महत्व देता है तो उनके संतोष के लिये इतना ही पर्याप्त है कि दफनाने के लिये पहले खोदना तो पड़ता ही है चाहे वह छत या फर्श ही क्यों न हो। रही ज्यामितिज्ञों की बात। ज्यामितिज्ञों की सबसे पहली आवश्यकता कब्र की दिशा निर्धारित करने के लिये ही होती हैं, कब्र हमेशा एक दिशा विशेष में ही बनाई जाती है। इसके अतिरिक्त ताजमहल देखते समय गाइडों ने आपको दिखाया एवं बताया होगा कि कुरान को इस प्रकार लिखा गया है कि कहीं से भी देखिये ऊपर-नीचे के सभी अक्षर बराबर दिखाई देंगे, ऐसा क्योंकर सम्भव हुआ? दूरदर्शी ज्यामितिज्ञों की गणना के आधार पर ही है।
.

----------


## shriram

अन्तिम संदेह चालीस लाख रुपयों पर है। यदि शाहजहाँ ने ताजमहल नहीं बनवाया था तो इतनी बड़ी धन राशि का व्यय कैसे हो गया। उस युग में चालीस लाख रुपया बहुत बड़ी राशि थी। बादशाहनामा में यह स्पष्ट नहीं किया गया है कि इस राशि में कौन-कौन से व्यय सम्मिलित हैं मूलतः शाहजहाँ ने जो व्यय इस सन्दर्भ में किये थे वे इस प्रकार बनते हैं 
.
 (१) रानी के शव को बरहानपुर से मंगाना 
.
 (२) मार्ग में गरीबों तथा फकीरों को सिक्के बाँटना 
.
 (३) भवन के जिन कक्षों में कब्रे हैं उन्हें खाली कराना 
.
 (४) शव को दफ़न करना एवं कब्रें बनवाना 
.
 (५) भवन के ऊपर-नीचे के सभी कमरों को बन्द कराना 
.
 (६) मकराना से संगमरमर पत्थर मंगाना 
.
 (७) कुरान लिखाना एवं महरावें ठीक कराना। 
.
 (८) मजिस्द में फर्श सुधरवाना तथा नमाज़ पढ़ने के लिए आसन बनवाना 
.
 (९) बगीचे में सड़क नहर आदि बनवाना 
.
  (१०) रानी का शव जहाँ रखा गया था वहाँ पर घेरा बनवाना 
.
 (११) परिसर के बाहर ऊँचे मिट्*टी के टीलों को समतल कराना आदि। पर्याप्त प्रमाणों के अभाव में यह कहना अति कठिन है कि उन चालीस लाख रुपयों में से उपरोक्त कौन-कौन से कार्य हुए थे।
.
  कुछ के अनुसार उक्त सारे कार्यों पर भी चालीस लाख रुपये व्यय नहीं आयेगा। ऊपर इंगित किया जा चुका है कि दरबारी चाटुकार अतिरंजित वर्णन करते थे अर्थात्* यदि दो लाख व्यय हुए होंगे तो चालीस लाख बखानेंगे। इस प्रकार मालिक भी प्रसन्न होता था तथा सुनने वाला भी प्रभावित होता था। 
.
 दूसरा कारण यह भी था कि दो खर्च कर दस बता कर अपना घर भी सरलता से जरा भरा जा सकता था।
.

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल की असलियत ... एक शोध -- 4 
.
 ०३) टेवर्नियर : एक खोज
.
 पाठकों को आश्चर्य हो रहा होगा कि जब स्वयं शाहजहाँ का कथन है कि मुमताज उज-ज़मानी को बने हुए भवन में दफनाया गया था तब संसार में यह क्यों तथा कैसे प्रसिद्ध हुआ कि शाहजहाँ ने अर्जुमन्द बानों बेगम के शव को दफनाने के लिये महान्* आश्चर्यजनकभवन का निर्माण कराया था जो बाद में 'ताजमहल' के नाम से प्रसिद्ध हुआ यही नहीं इसके साथ ही यह भी प्रसिद्ध हुआ कि इस विशाल भवन को बनाने में २२ वर्ष तक २०,००० श्रमिक कार्य करते रहे थे। यह अपने आप में एक अनोखी कहानी है और इस सारे श्रम के मूल को प्राप्त करने के लिये हमको तथ्यों की गहरी छानबीन करनी पड़ेगी।
.
  दुर्भाग्य से इस देश ने विदेशियों को आवश्यकता से अधिक ही मान-सम्मान प्रदान किया है, विशेष कर गोरी चमड़ी वालों को। उनके ज्ञान का हम लोहा मानते रहे हैं। 
.
इसका नवीनतम प्रमाण है 'योग'। आज से भी कुछ दशक पहले योग को कुछ विद्वान्* एवं मनीषी ही जानते थे। वही 'भारतीय योग' जब विदेश भ्रमण कर भारत वापस आया तो 'योगा' के नाम से इसे 'घर-घर में सम्मानीय स्थान मिल गया। इसी प्रकार ताजमहल का इतिहास जानने के लिये भी हमने पश्चिम की ओर देखा और जिसने भी जो कुछ लिख दिया उसे ही आँख मूँद कर सत्य की पराकाष्ठा के रूप में स्वीकार कर लिया, बिना यह विचारे के लेखक का मन्तव्य क्या है, वह किन परिस्थितियों में लिख रहा है, किन बातों ने उसे प्रभावित किया है अथवा वह इस देश तथा रीति-रिवाज से कितना परिचित हो सका है, आदि।
.

----------


## shriram

.
जीन बैपटिस्ट टैवर्नियर (१६०५ - १६८१) 
.
पेरिस निवासी फ्राँसीसी रत्न व्यापारी था। इसने अपनी यात्रा के वर्णन - 'ट्रेवल्स इन इण्डिया) नामक पुस्तक में लिखे हैं। इस पुस्तक का सबसे पहला प्रकाशन फ्रेंच भाषा में सन्* १६७६ में हुआ था। डा. वी. बाल ने इस पुस्तक को अंग्रेजी में अनूदित कर दो खण्डों में - मैकमिलन एण्ड कम्पनी, लन्दन द्वारा सन्* १८८९ में प्रकाशित कराया था। इस पुस्तक के प्रथम खण्ड में पृष्ठ १०९-१११ पर टेवर्नियर ने ताजमहल का वर्णन किया है। उसने अन्य बातों में साथ ही लिखा है— 
.
मैंने इस महान कार्य को प्रारम्भ होते तथा परिपूर्ण होते देखा है। इस पर उन्होंने २२ वर्षों का समय लिया जिसमें २०,००० (बीस सहस्र) व्यक्ति लगातार कार्यरत रहे।......... कहा जाता है कि मचान बनाने पर 'पूरे कार्य' से अधिक व्यय हुआ, क्योंकि लकड़ी (बांस बल्ली आदि) उपलब्ध न होने के कारण उन्हें ईंटों का प्रयोग करना पड़ा (साथ ही साथ) महराब को संभालने के लिये।
.
   उपरोक्त कथन स्पष्ट एवं सपाट है। बिना लाग लपेट के लेखक ने अपनी बात कही है, इसीलिये इस कथन को इतना अधिक महत्व दिया गया कि इसे ही शाहजहाँ द्वारा ताजमहल निर्माण के प्रमाणस्वरूप उद्धृत किया जाने लगा एवं इसी कथन को आधार मानकर ताजमहल का निर्माण-काल सन्* १६३१ से सन्* १६५३ ई. माना गया।
.
  उपरोक्त कथन की विवेचना एवं समीक्षा करने से पूर्व मैं कोई तर्क, वितर्क अथवा कुतर्क न करते हुए कुछ प्रश्न चिह्न लगाना चाहूँगा। 
.
  •	क्या किसी बात को केवल इसीलिये महत्व दिया जाए कि वह किसी विदेशी विशेषकर यूरोपियन ने कही है? 
.
 •	क्या प्रत्येक यूरोपियन को ज्ञान सम्पन्न-पंडित स्वीकार कर लिया जाए चाहे वह टैविर्नियर के समान ही बहुत कम पढ़ा लिखा हो ? 
.
 •	क्या साधारण यात्रा-वृत्त को सम्पूर्ण इतिहास मान आँख मूँद कर स्वीकार कर लिया जाय? 
.
 उत्तर सम्भवतः, नहीं में आयेगा।
.

----------


## shriram

टैविर्नियर ने जिस आत्म-विश्वास से लिखा है, उससे सम्भव है पाठकों ने यह अनुमान लगाया हो कि टैवर्नियर लगातार २२ वर्षों तक ताजमहल का बनना देखता रहा होगा। अथवा इसी मुहिम का एक कार्यकर्ता रहा होगा। कुछ पाठकों ने यह भी सोचा होगा कि सम्भवतः वह २२ वर्षों तक आगरा आता-जाता रहा होगा, कम से कम सन्* १६३१ में कार्य प्रारम्भ होते समय तथा सन्* १६५३ में कार्य समाप्त होते समय तो वह अवश्य ही उपस्थित रहा होगा। क्योंकि तभी वह इस महान्* कार्य का साक्षी हो सकता है। दुर्भाग्य से टैवर्नियर इन दोनों अवसरों पर उपस्थित नहीं था। मात्र इतने से ही यह सिद्ध हो जाता है कि टैवर्नियर के कथन में सत्य का अंश न्यून है, इसके पश्चात्* किसी अन्य प्रमाण की आवश्यकता ही नहीं रहती है।
.
  डॉ. बाल के प्राक्कथन के पृष्ठ १४ के अनुसार 
.
टैवर्नियर आगरा में सबसे पहली बार सन्* १६४०-४१ की शरद ऋतु में आया था। 
.
अर्थात्* टैवर्नियर के अनुसार ताजमहल सन्* १६४० के अन्तिम मासों में बनना प्रारम्भ हुआ होगा? क्या भूतकाल का इतिहास लेखक एवं आज का प्रबुद्ध पाठक इसे स्वीकार करेगा? नहीं, परन्तु कुतर्क के आधार पर मैं स्वीकार कर लेता हूँ कि सन्* १६४० में टैवर्नियर के आगरा आगमन के बाद ही ताजमहल का निर्माण प्रारम्भ हुआ होगा।
.
 टैवर्नियर झूठ क्यों बोलेगा? वह विदेशी है, यूरोपीय है, निष्पक्ष है। यहाँ की किसी जाति-विशेष से उसका कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं था और सबसे बड़ी बात तो यह है कि वह अपने को प्रत्यक्षदर्शी कहता है। क्योंकि किसी भी शव को भूमि में दफन करने के कितने ही वर्षों बाद उसके ऊपर मकबरा बनाया जा सकता है तो यहाँ भी सन्* १६४० में बनना प्रारम्भ हो सकता है, परन्तु यहाँ पर हम यह भी नहीं भूलना चाहिए कि बादशाहनामा में स्पष्ट उल्लेख हे कि साम्राज्ञी के शव को खुली भूमि में नहीं अपितु बने हुए भवन में दफनाया गया था। साथ ही भवन को उपयुक्त अवस्था में लाने के लिये उसे कुछ मास के लिये बाहर बाग में रखा गया था। 
.
अतः यह सिद्ध होता है कि टैवर्नियर ने ताजमहल के बनने का प्रारम्भ नहीं देखा था।
.

----------


## shriram

क्या टैवर्नियर के कथन का दूसरा अंश सत्य है? क्या टैवर्नियर ने ताजमहल परिपूर्ण होते हुए देखा था ? 
.
 अनेक इतिहासकारों का मत है कि ताजमहल का निर्माण-काल सन्* १६३१ से सन्* १६५३ ई. था। सम्भव है यह धारणा टैवर्नियर के ही इस कथन से बनी हो कि इस कार्य पर २२ वर्षों तक निरन्तर कार्य हुआ। यदि हम १६५३ को ताजमहल के बनने का समापन वर्ष मानें तो उस समय टैवर्नियर के स्वकथनानुसार उसे उस वर्ष ताजमहल के पास ही होना चाहिए था।
.
  यह सत्य है कि टैवर्नियर ने सन्* १६५१-५५ में भारत वर्ष की यात्रा की थी, परन्तु इस यात्रा में वह आगरा तो क्या उत्तर भारत में भी नहीं आया था। टैवर्नियर की उस यात्रा के स्थल इस प्रकार रहे थे। डॉ. बाल के अनुसार - 
.
वह मछलीपट्*टनम्*-मद्रास-गन्डेफोट-गोलकुण्डा-सूरत-अहमदाबाद-सूरत-अहमदाबाद और अन्त में सूरत होकर वापस फ्रांस चला गया था।
.
  इस प्रकार इस यात्रा में वह आगरा आया ही नहीं था। अतः सन्* १६५३ में उसके द्वारा ताजमहल परिपूर्ण होते देखना सिद्ध नहीं होता है।
.
  अब भी एक शंका तो रह ही जाती है। सम्भव है टैवर्नियर ने सत्य ही लिखा हो और ताजमहल वास्तव में सन्* १६४१-६३ (२२ वर्ष) में ही बना हो और इस प्रकार टैवर्नियर ने इस कथन का प्रारभ तथा समापन स्वयं देख हो, क्योंकि अपनी चौथी भारत यात्रा के दौरान वह सन्* १६५७-६२ में भारत वर्ष में था।
.
  ध्यान दें : 
.
 सन्* १६५८ ई. में औरंगज़ेब ने सम्राट शाहजहाँ को गद्*दी से उतार कर लाल किले में बन्दी बना लिया था, जहाँ से अनेक विद्वानों के अनुसार वह आंसू भरी आंखों से ताजमहल को ताका करता था अर्थात्* बने हुए भवन को न कि अधबने भवन को जिसे पूरा होने में अभी ५ वर्ष और लगने बाकी थे।
.
  किसी ने भी यह नहीं कहा कि शाहजहाँ ताजमहल को बनते हुए बन्दीगृह से देखा करता था।
.
 किसी ने यह नहीं कहा कि ताजमहल बनाना शाहजहाँ ने प्रारम्भ किया था, परन्तु औरंगजे़ब ने अपने पिता द्वारा प्रारम्भ किये हुए कार्य को पिता को बन्दी बनाकर भी माता के प्रति भक्तिभाव से पूरा किया था।
.
 इतिहास में स्पष्ट लिखा है कि चित्तौड़गढ़ का विजय स्तम्भ बनाना तो राणा कुम्भा ने प्रारम्भ किया था, परन्तु उसकी मृत्यु के उपरान्त उसे पूरा उनके पुत्र ने किया था।
.
 कोई औरंगजे़ब जैसे शासक से यह आशा कैसे कर सकता है कि वह इस प्रकार के फालतू कामों पर एक पैसा भी खर्च करता जिसके अपनी कंजूसी के कितने ही चर्चे प्रसिद्ध हैं।
.
  अस्तु, यह अब स्वयं सिद्ध है कि टैवर्नियर ने ताजमहल का प्रारम्भ एवं समापन नहीं देखा था। 
.

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल की असलियत ... एक शोध -- 5 
.
 ०४) टैवर्नियर की समीक्षा
.
 यद्यपि टैवर्नियर ने अपनी पुस्तक ''ट्रैवल्स इन इण्डिया'' में लिखा है कि ताजमहल का प्रारम्भ होना तथा पूरा होना उसने स्वयं देखा था, परन्तु उसकी यात्राओं से यह तथ्य उभर कर सामने आता है कि वह इस देश की यात्रा करते समय न तो सन्* १६३१-३२ में ही इस देश में था और न ही वह सन्* १६५३ में उत्तर भारत में आया था।
.
  टैवर्नियर ने आगे लिखा है 'इस पर उन्होंने २२ वर्षों का समय लिया जिसमें २० सहस्र व्यक्ति लगातार कार्यरत रहे।' बीस सहस्र कामगारों की संख्या एवं उनके सतत कार्यरत रहने की बात महत्वपूर्ण है। सतत कार्यरत रहने से तात्पर्य है कि इस अवधि में जो भी व्यक्ति वहां पर आया होगा उसे इतनी संख्या में कामगार मिले होंगे। सम्भव है कि किसी दिन कम हो गये होंगे तो १८-१६१५ नहीं तो दस हजार कार्मिक तो मिले ही होंगे, परन्तु नहीं।
.
  फ्रे. सेबेस्टियन मनरिक जो एक पुर्तगाली यात्री था और लगभग उसी समय आया था जिस समय टैवर्नियर प्रथम बार आया था अर्था्* सन्* १६४०-४३ की शरद ऋतु में, उसने मात्र १,००० (एक हजार) कार्मिकों को कार्यरत पाया जिसमें ओवरसियर, अधिकारी एवं कार्मिक सम्मिलित और उनमें से अधिकांश बाग में कार्यरत थे, छायादार कुंज लग रहे थे, सुशोभित मार्ग बना रहे थे, सड़कें बना रहे थे एवं स्वच्छ जल की व्यवस्था कर रहे थे क्या एक सहसत्र एवं बीस सहस्र की संख्या में भयानक असामंजस्य नहीं है ? क्या मनरिक, विदेशी, प्रबुद्ध एवं निष्पक्ष लेखक नहीं है ? 
.

----------


## shriram

सम्भव है जिन दिनों में मनरिक ताजमहल देखने गया हो उन दिनों एक सहस्र व्यक्ति ही कार्यरत रहे हों, अथवा उसका आकलन गलत रहा हो। आइए टैवर्नियर की कसौटी पर ही उसे कसते हैं। टैवर्नियर ने अपनी पुस्तक के प्रथम खण्ड के पृष्ठ ४६ पर लिखा है 'एक मजदूर को कुल मिलाकर रु. ४ प्रति मास देना होता है और यदि मात्रा लम्बी हो तो रु. पांच।'
.
   शाहजहाँ शासक था, अतः अपने मजदूरों को बहुत कम वेतन देता होगा। बेगार की प्रथा भी उन दिनों में थी तथा दास प्रथा भी। फिर भी मजदूरों को कम से कम पेट-भर भोजन और कुछ वस्त्र तो देता ही होगा और यदिइस पर मात्र एक रुपया मासिक व्यय मान लें, साथ ही हर छोटे-बड़े कार्मिक पर भी एक रुपया मासिक ही रखें तो २० सहस्त्र व्यक्तियों का २२ वर्ष का केवल वेतन (भोजन वस्त्र) ही हुआ रु. बावन लाख अस्सी हजार मात्र।
.
 ईंट, गारा, चूना, पत्थर, संगमरमर एवं अन्य बहुमूल्य पत्थरों का मूल्य अलग से। काम में आने वाले उपकरणों-औजारों का मूल्य अलग से एवं पत्थर आदि सामान की ढुलाई अलग से। आदि-आदि।
.
  हमारे पास फारसी लेखकों एवं यूरोपीय लेखकों के अनुसार २५ व्यक्तियों के नामों की सूची है जिनको २०० रु. से लेकर एक हजार रु. तक प्रतिमाहस वेतन दिया जाता था और जिन्होंने ताजमहल बनाने का कार्य किया थां इन २५ कार्मिकों का मासिक वेतन ११,३१५ रु. आता है इसमें २६४ मास का गुणा करने पर रु. २९,८७,१६० मात्र २२ वर्ष का वेतन आता है। इसके अतिरिक्त यदि अर्धकुशल एवं कुशल कारीगरों का वेतन ५-१० रुपये प्रतिमाहस, पर्यवेक्षकों एवं अधिकारियों का वेतन रु. २० से २०० रुपये तक प्रतिमास मान कर चलें तो मात्र वेतन पत्रक कई करोड़ रुपये हो जायेगा।
.
  विशेषज्ञों के अनुसार मजदूरी एवं निर्माण-सामग्री के मध्य १० : ८ का मूल्यानुपात रहता है, परन्तु यदि सामग्री बहुमूल्य हो तो यह अनुपात बढ़भी सकता हैं टैवर्नियर के २२ वर्ष एवं बीस सहस्र की संखया के अनुसार ताजमहल के बनाने पर शाहजहाँ ने ३०-४० करोड़ रुपये व्यय किये होंगे, जबकि २०वीं शताब्दी के प्रारम्भ तक किसी भी विशेषज्ञा ने इसका (ताजमहल का) मूल्य २-३ करोड़ रुपये से अधिक नहीं कूता था। इन सबके विपरीत बादशाहनामा में व्यय मात्र चालीस लाख रुपये लिखा है देखें पृष्ठ ४०३ अन्तिम पंक्ति, 'आफरीन चिहाल लाख रुपियाह अखरजते एैन इमारत बर आवुर्द नमूदन्द' अर्थात्* इस भवन पर चालीस लाख रुपया व्यय किया गया।
.

----------


## shriram

तर्क तो बहुत सुन लिये अब एक कुतर्क करके भी देख लें। शाहजहाँ कहता है कि उसने मात्र ४० लाख रुपये इस भवन पर व्यय किये थे। मनव प्रकृति के अनुसार यदि २-३० लाख रुपये व्यय किये होंगे तभी ४० लाख लिखे होंगे। आज के समयानुसार नम्बर दो का पैसा शाहजहाँ ने व्यय नहीं किया था जो (आयकर से) छिपाने के लिये कई करोड़ व्यय कर मात्र ४० लाख लिखाता। इन ४० लाख का बंटवारा सब (छोटे-बड़े) २० सहस्र मजदूरों में कर दीजिये तो प्रत्येक को २०० रुपये की विशाल राशि हाथ लगेगी। इस राशि में उनका सपरिवार जीवनयापन २२ वर्ष के छोटे समय में कितनी सरलता से बिना महंगाई के उस स्वर्णिम-काल में होगया होगा, यह कल्पना की बात नहीं, वास्तविकता है। टैवर्नियर महादेय के लिये क्योंकि प्रति परिवार को प्रतिमास के लिये बारह आने (पचहत्तर नये पैसे) अर्थात्* ढाई नया पैसा प्रतिदिन जो मिल रहा था। 
.
धन्य है हमारे विद्वान्* इतिहासज्ञाता जो कम पढ़े-लिखे टैवर्नियर को विदेशी एवं निष्पक्ष मानते हुए इतना अधिक मान देते हैं। साथ ही पता नहीं क्यों पीटर मुण्डी, सेबेस्टियन मनरिक आदि की ओर ध्यान नहीं देते हैं। और तो और अपने देशवासी बादशाहनामा के रचियता मुल्ला अब्दुल हमीद लाहोरी को भी नकार देते हैं। 
.
 ताजमहल का बनना प्रारम्भ होते तथा समाप्त होते देखना क्या लाहोरी के लिये सम्भव नहीं रहा होगा ? अरे ! उसने तो लगभग प्रतिवर्ष का कार्य देखा होगा चाहे वह एक वर्ष का रहा हो, १० वर्ष का अथवा २२ वर्ष का, परन्तु क्या कहें हम अपनी बुद्धि को।
.
  सन्* १६३१ में पेरिस में बैठा हुआ टैवर्नियर सच्चा है और अपने हाथों से सम्राज्ञी को मिट्*टी देने वाला अब्दुल हमीद लाहोरी झूठा है। कम पढ़ा लिखा टैवर्नियर विश्वसनीय है, परन्तु महान्* विद्वान्* लाहोरी (जिसकी विद्वता के कारण शाहजहाँ ने अवकाश प्राप्त कर लेने के बादभी बादशाहनामा की रचना करने के लिये विशेष रूप सेबुलाकर उसे नियुक्त किया था) गप्पी है।
.

----------


## shriram

डॉ. बाल के अनुसार टैवर्नियर इस देश की किसी भाषा को नहीं जानता था तथा दुभाषिये की सहायता लेता था, जबकि इसी मिट्*टी में पला-बढ़ा अब्दुल हमीद अनेक भाषाओं का ज्ञाता था। दुभाषिये की सहायता लेने के कारण अनेक स्थानों पर एवं ताजमहल के बारे में भी टैवर्नियर ने लिखा है 'सुना जाता है' अथ्वा 'सुना गया है'। इसके विपरीत लाहोरी के वर्णन में वास्तविकता तथा अधिकार-बोध स्पष्ट है।
.
  अब एक अन्य विचित्र परिस्थिति पर भी ध्यान दीजिये। किसी भवन को बनाते समय जब उसकी ऊँचाई पर्याप्त हो जाती है, उस समय कारीगरों को ऊँचाई पर काम करने के लिए एवं सामग्री, ईंट गारा आदि पहुँचाने के लिए बांस-बल्ली, जाली आदि के द्वारा एक मचान तैयार किया जाता हैं इस मचान पर कई चढ़ाईदार मार्ग भी बना लिया जाता है। इसके ऊपर ही खड़े होकर कारीगर निर्माण-कार्य करते हैं तथा इसके द्वारा ही मजदूर ऊपर सामान पहुँचाते हैं। पुराने ऊँचे भवनों की मरम्मत अथवा परिवर्तन-परिवर्द्धन के समय भी इसी प्रकार की व्यवस्था की जाती है। समय-समय पर आगरा में आज भी मरम्मत करने के लिये ताजमहल तथा जामा मस्जिद के किसी एक खण्ड पर इस प्रकार की बाड़ या मचान देखा जा सकता है यद्यपि यह लोहे का है।
.
  इस सन्दर्भ में टैवर्नियर ने लिखा है कि मचान बनाने पर पूरे कार्य से अधिक व्यय हुआ क्योंकि लकड़ी (बांस-बल्ली आदि) उपलब्ध न होने के कारण उन्हें ईंटों का प्रयोग करना पड़ा-साथ ही साथ मेहराब को सम्भालने के लिये। है न आश्चर्यजनक कथ्य ? मचान बनाने पर आने वाला व्यय साधारणतः मजदूरी में ही जोड़ा जाता है, अर्थात्* यह उपरिलिखित १० : ८ भाग की मजदूरी का भी एक अति छोटा अंश होता है। यदि इसे मजदूरी में न भी जोड़ें तो भी यह पूरे भवन पर हुए व्यय का अति छोटा अंश होता है।
.

----------


## shriram

अब हमारा कार्य सरल हो गया है। ताजमहल को ईंटों की दीवार से घिरवा दीजिये। उस पर जितना व्यय आयेगा उससे कम में भवन पर कुरान शरीफ की खुदाई का कार्य हो जायेगा। टैवर्नियर ने अपने लेख में 'महान कार्य' (ग्रेट वर्क) 'पूरा कार्य) (एनटायर वर्क) आदि शब्दों का ही प्रयोग किया है, न कि भवन निर्माण का। मुसलमान लोग कुरान को सदैव आदर सहित कुरान शरीफ कह कर पुकारते हैं। अतः एक विदेशी की दृष्टि में यह 'महान कार्य' ही हुआ अर्थात्* कुरान शरीफ का लिखना। और यदि बादशाहनामा पर ध्यान दें, यह कार्य चालीस लाख रुपये में या उससे भी कम में परिपूर्ण हो जायेगा।
.
  किसी भी महान्* कार्य अथवा आविष्कार से अपने को जोड़ कर अमर हो जाने की यूरोपियनों में प्रवृत्ति रही है। टैवर्नियर की इसी लालसा ने उससे यह लिखवाया कि वह इस कार्य का प्रारम्भ से अन्त तक का प्रत्यक्षदर्शी था। दूसरे संस्करण की प्रस्तावना में डॉ. बॉल ने सत्य ही कहा है, 'इतिहासकार के रूप में टैवर्नियर पर विश्वास नहीं किया जा सकता।'
.
  कुरान शरीफ लिखने के बाद इसके लेख अमानत खाँ शीराज़जी ने अपना नाम तथा तारीख १०४८ हिजरी-सम्राट के शासन काल का १२वाँ वर्ष (सन्* १६३९) अर्थात् टैवर्नियर के भारत आगमन से एक वर्ष से अधिक पूर्व कुरान लेखन पूरा हो गया था तथा मचान हटा दिया गया था। अतः टैवर्नियर ने मचान देखा ही नहीं था। इसी कारण वह कहता है, ''कहा जाता है कि मचान बनाने पर ''पूरे कार्य'' से अधिक व्यय हुआ।''
.
  कैसे विरोधाभास पर हम भारतीय आंख मूंद कर विश्वास कर लेते हैं ? एक ओर तो हम उसे ताजमहल बनने का प्रारम्भ से अन्त तक का प्रत्यक्षदर्शी मानते हैं, दूसरी ओर वही विदेशी, यूरोपीय, निष्पक्ष टैवर्नियर स्वीकार करता है कि जितने दिन मचान लगा रहा उतने दिन 'मैं' स्वयं उपस्थित नहीं था।मचान बनाने पर पूरे कार्य से अधिक व्यय हुआ ऐसा मैंने ''सुना था''
.
  सोचिये : 
.
 यदि शाहजहाँ ने ताजमहल बनवाया होता तो मचान ताजमहल, के ऊपर गुम्बज पर कलश लग जाने के बाद ही उतारा जाता। उसके बाद ही टैवर्नियर आगरा जाता ऐसी दशा में वह ताजमहल के प्रारम्भ तथा समापन का तथा बाईस वर्षों के कार्य प्रत्यक्षदर्शी कैसे मान लिया गया? है न आश्चर्य? 
.
 है किसी के पास समुचित उत्तर ? 
.

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल की असलियत ... एक शोध -- 6 
.
 भाग -१, भाग - २, भाग - ३, भाग -४, भाग - ५  से आगे ---
.
  ०५) अन्य विदेशियों ने क्या देखा ? 
.
 आपने पढ़ा कि कुरान के लेखक अमानत खाँ शीराजी ने कुरान लेखन सन्* १६३९ में पूरा कर लिया था। अर्थात्* ताजमहल सन्* १६३१ तक कम से कम कुरान लेखन की ऊँचाई तक तो बन ही चुका था। उसके पश्चात्* ताजमहल  के चारों ओर बनाया गया ईंटों का मचान हटा दिया गया होगा, क्योंकि इसके ऊपर जाने के लिये भवन के अन्दर ही जीना बना हुआहै। इसके लगभग एक वर्ष बाद टैवर्नियर इस देश में आया था। उस समय तक ताजमहल पूरा हो चुका था अथवा कम से कम कुरान लिखे भाग तक तो पूरा हो ही चुका था। मचान हटाया ही जा चुका था। 
.
 उसने सुना कि मचान बनाने पर जितना व्यय हुआ उतना सम्पूर्ण कार्य (कुरान लेखन) पर भी नहीं हुआ, अस्तु उसके द्वारा 'कहा जाता है' लिखना स्वाभाविक ही था। (इट इज सेड दैट दि स्काफोल्डिंग एलोन कॉस्ट मोर दैन दि एनटायरवर्क) यदि टैवर्नियर ने सन्* १६४० में मचान बना हुआ स्वयं देखा होता तो उसकी लेखन शैली कुछ इस प्रकार होती 
.
   'मैंने देखा कि' (उसे) इतना बड़ा मचान बनाना पड़ा कि उस पर आया व्यय मुख्य भवन से भी अधिक था'। 
.
 मुख्य भवन इसलिये कि टैवनिर्यर के भक्तों के अनुसार टैवर्नियर का तात्पर्य पूरे ताजमहल के बनने से था, और सही भी है। २२ वर्ष में पूरा ताजमहल ही तो बनेगा। कुरान लेखन तो ८ वर्ष में ही हो गयाथा। पर यह सत्य नहीं है कि टैवर्नियर ने पूरा ताजमहल बनते देखा था। सत्य यह है कि ताजमहल को टैवर्नियर ने बना बनाया कुरान युक्त देखा था। ऊपर के आख्यान से सिद्ध है कि कुरान लेखन टैवर्नियर के आगमन से एक वर्ष से भी पूर्व समाप्त हो चुकाथा। कुरान लेखन की ऊँचाई के ऊपर मुख्य गुम्बज है, परन्तु इस गुम्बज का बनना कुरान लेखन के बाद प्रारम्भ नहीं हुआ था अपितु उससे पहले, बहुत पहले बन चुका था। कैसे ? 
.

----------


## shriram

बादशाहनामा
.

.
   पर ध्यान दीजिए। पृष्ठ ४०३ की पंक्ति क्र. ३६, ३७ तथा ३८ के अनुसार 'उस आकाश चुम्बी बड़ी समाधि के अन्दर' ......... 'उस महान्* भवन में गुम्बज है'.........'जो आकार में बहुत ऊँचा  है'..........'वा इमारत ए आलीशान वा गुम्बजे'.... आदि आदि। अर्थात्* जिस समय सम्राज्ञाी के शव को दफन किया गया उस समय 'आकाश चुम्बी उस महान भवन पर गुम्बज था जो आकार में बहुत ऊँचा था।' तथा रानी के शव को दफन कब किया गया था ?अगले वर्ष। देखिये उसी पृष्ठ की पंक्ति ३५ अर्थात्* सन्* १०४२ हि. तदनुसार सन्*१६३२ की जुलाई या उसके बाद।
.
  टैवर्नियर ने मात्र २० सहस्र कार्मिक कार्यरत बताये हैं, परन्तु कितने कर्मचारी क्या-क्या काम कर रहे थे, यह नहीं बताया है। इसके विपरीत सेबेस्टियन मनरिक का कथन अधिक स्पष्ट, सटीक एवं अधिकार पूर्ण प्रतीत होता है। कार्मिकों में उसे, अधिकारी, ओवरसियर एवं कारीगर मिले वे बगीचे, मार्ग, जल आदि के कार्य में लगे थे।
.
  इस प्रकार सन्* १६४० में मनरिक ने ताजमहल देखा तो उस समय ताजमहल के बाहर (मुख्य भवन से दूर) कार्य चल रहा था। कारीगरों में कोई भी फूल पत्ती बनाने वाला, पत्थर की कटाई या बेल बूटा बनाने वाला या कुरान लिखने वाला या राजमिस्त्री मनरिक को नहीं मिला था। इसके साथ ही मनरिक ने मुख्य भवन तो क्या किसी भी भवन को बनते हुए नहीं देखा। 
.
  पाठकों की जिज्ञासा को शान्त करने के लिये यह स्पष्ट कर दूं कि से बेस्टियन मनरिक एक पुर्तगाली मिशनरी था तथा वह आगरा २४ दिसम्बर १६४० कोआया था तथा यहाँ पर २० जनवरी १६४१ तक रहा था। 
.
 एक अन्य जर्मन यात्री अक्टूबर सन्* १६३८ में आया था, परन्तु उसे ताजमहल के बारे में कुछ भी नहीं लिखा है। उसका नाम जे. ए. डी मैनडेल्सलो था। इसने किले का विस्तृत वर्णन किया है। आगरा नगर तथा यहां की गतिविधियों का भी उसने विस्तार से वर्णन किया है। 
.

----------


## shriram

एक अन्य अंग्रेज जो ईस्ट इण्डिया कम्पनी का कर्मचारी था, पीटर मुण्डी, वह सन्* १६३१-१६३३ में आगरा आया था। वह १ जनवरी १६३१ से १७ दिसम्बर १६३१; १६ जनवरी १६३२ से ६ अगस्त १६३२ तथा २२ दिसम्बर १६३२ से २५ फरवरी १६३३ तक आगरा में रहा।
.
  १७ जून सन्* १६३१ को महारानी का देहान्त बरहानपुर में हुआ था। इस वर्ष वह आगरा में ही था, परन्तु रानी के देहान्त का समाचार आगरा आने के बारे में अथवा किसी राजकीय शोक के बारे में कुछ ने कुछ नहीं लिखा है। 
.
  ८ जरवरी १६३२ को रानी का पार्थिव शरीर आगरा लाया गया था। १६ जनवरी १६३२ को मुण्डी पुनः आगरा आ गया था,परन्तु इस बारे में भी वह मौन है। पीटर मुण्डी के अनुसार शाहजहाँ आगरा में १ जिल्हाज सन्* १०४१ हिजरी तदनुसार १ जून सन्* १६३२ को आया था। यह १०४१ हि. काअन्तिम मास था और बादशाहनामा में लिखे अगले वर्ष के अनुसार रानी के शव को जुलाईमें अथवा उसके बाद दफनाया गया होगा।
.
 पीटर मुण्डी के बारे में विशेष बात यह है कि वह लिखता है कि आगरा में देखने योग्य वस्तुएं हैं, अकबर का मकबरा, किला, ताजमहल तथा बाजार। है न आश्चर्यजनक। पीटर मुण्डी २५ फरवरी १६३३ को आगरा से चला गया था, परन्तु साथ में ताजमहल की मधुर स्मृति भी ले गया था। अध बने नहीं, पूरे बने ताजमहल की स्पष्ट सिद्ध है कि ताजमहल २५ फरवरी १६३३ तक बन चुका था। बनने का प्रश्न ही नहीं है क्योंकि १ जनवरी १६३१ से २५ फरवरी १६३३ तक लगभग कुछ मासों को छोड़ कर वह आगरा में ही था। इस बीच ताजमहल के बनने की कोई कार्यवाही यदि हुई होती तो वह अवश्य लिखता।
.
    २०जून १६३१ को सम्राज्ञी के देहान्त के पश्चात्* २५ फरवरी १६३३ तक के १ वर्ष ८मास के समय में ताजमहल बन कर खड़ा हो गया, ऐसा तो केवल अलादीन के चिराग से ही सम्भव है, अन्यथा आज के मशीनी युग में भी २० हजार तो क्या २० लाख व्यक्ति लगानेपर भी इतने कम समय में ताजमहल का निर्माण सम्भव नहीं हैं
.
  बादशाहनामा के अनुसार जुलाई १६३२में (१ जून १६३२ को शाहजहाँ के आगरा आगमन के बाद) रानी के शव को 'बने हुए भवन में' दफन किया गया था जिसे पीटर मुण्डी ने भी बनी हुई दशा में देखा था। बाद में सन्* १६४० में टैवर्नियर ने भी देखकर लिखा 'कहा जाता है'... आदि।
.

----------


## shriram

इस प्रकार स्पष्ट है कि ताजमहल को शाहजहाँ ने बनवाया नहीं था अपितु राजामानसिंह के भवन में दफनाया था जो उसने उनके पोते राजा जयसिंह से लिया था।अब प्रश्न यह उपस्थित होता है कि सन्* १६३१-३२ के बाद तो अनेक विदेशियों नेताजमहल देखा जिसमें से कइयों ने तो उसे बनते हुए भी देखा, चाहे उसे मैं कुरान लिखना मात्र मान रहा हूँ यदि ताजमहल रानी के देहान्त के पूर्व भी था तथा इसी दशा में था तो किसी अन्य विदेशी यात्री ने भी देखा होता अन्यथा यही सिद्ध होगा कि ताजमहल को सम्राज्ञी का शव दफन करने के बाद ही बनाया गया था।
.
  आइये डच ईस्ट इण्डिया कम्पनी का लेखा देखें। फ्रँासिस्को पालसेर्ट उनका मुख्य अधिकारी आगरा में सन्* १६२० से १६२७ तक था।
.
   वह स्थानीय भाषा में पारंगत था। उसने सन्* १६२६ में एक रिपोर्ट बनाई थी। इस रिपोर्ट में वह आगरा का वर्णन निम्न प्रकार से करता है-
.
  इस नगर की चौड़ाई-लम्बाई का अनुपात बहुत कम है। इसका कारण है कि प्रत्येक व्यक्ति नदी के किनारे ही बसना चाहता है। फलतः नदी के सामने अनेक भवन उच्चाधिकारियों के बने हैं, जिसके कारण यह भाग अत्यन्त सुन्दर एवं मनोरम हो गया। इसका विस्तार ६ कोस व ३ १/२ हालेन्ड के मी अथवा १० १/२ ब्रिटिश मील है। 
.
  मैं इनमें से मुख्य भवनों का वर्णन क्रमानुसार कर रहा हूँ। 
.
  उत्तर दिशा की ओर से प्रारम्भ करते हुए जो महल हैं, वे हैं बहादुर खान, राजाभोजराज १, 
.
  इब्राहिम खान, रुस्तम कन्धारी, राजा किशनदास, इतिगाद खान २, 
.
 शहजादाखानम ३, 
.
  गौलजेऱ बेगम, खवाजा मुहम्मद थक्कर, खवाजा बन्सी, बजीर खान, योग फोरा (एक विशाल बाड़ा जिसमें स्वर्गीय सम्राट अकबर की विधवायें निवास करती हैं)  एहतिबारखाँ, बागड़ खान, मिर्जा अबू सगील, आसफ खान, इतिमादउद्*दौला, खवाजा अब्दुल हसन,रुचिया सुल्तान बेगम के।इसके पश्चात्* किला है।
.
   किला पार करने के पश्चात्* नक्खास है, जो बड़ा बाजार है इसके आगे के भवन ऊँचे ओहदेदारों के हैं जैसे, मिर्जा अब्दुला, आगरा नूर, जहान खान, मिर्जा खुर्रम, राजा बेतसिंह४, स्वर्गीय राजामान सिंह, राजा माधौसिंह५। 
.
  नदी के दूसरे छोर पर स्थित है नगर सिकन्दरा। सुन्दर बना हुआ जिसमें अधिकांश बनिया व्यापारी रहते हैं। क्या अब किसी को शंका रह जाती है कि सन्* १६२६ में किले से आगे राजा मानसिंह का महल था, जो शाहजहाँ के राज्याभिषेक से २ वर्ष पूर्व तथा सम्राज्ञी के देहान्त के ५ वर्ष पूर्व की रिपोर्ट में उल्लिखित है। १ से ४ : यह नाम शाहजहाँ के फरमानों में आये हैं। देखे परिशिष्ट  
.
     -----------------------------------------------------------

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल की असलियत ... एक शोध -- 7 
.
    ०६ शाहजहाँ के फरमान 
.
     अब तक आपको भली-भाँति ज्ञात हो चुका है कि बादशाहनामा के अनुसार हिज़री १०४१ में सम्राज्ञी का शव बुरहानपुर से आगरा लाया गया था। 
.
   उसी पुस्तक के अनुसार उसे अगले वर्ष हिजरी १०४२ तदनुसार सन्* १६३२ में मिर्जा राजा जयसिंह से प्राप्त हुए 'भवन' में दफन कर दिया गया था। 
.
   इस भवन (ताजमहल) को पीटर मुण्डी ने २५/०/१६३३ को आगरा से प्रस्थान करने से पूर्व देखा था तथा आगरा के उस समय के दर्शनीय स्थलों यथा अकबर का मकबरा, किला आदि की श्रेणी में भी रखा था। 
.
   मनरिक ने भी ताजमहल सन्* १६४० में देखा था तथा मजदूरों को सड़क बनाते, बाग में काम करते एवं स्वच्छ जल की व्यवस्था करते पाया था।
.
    परन्तु अधिक विश्वसनीय कहे जाने वाले टैवर्नियर ने सन्* १६४० में ताजमहल को पाया ही नहीं तथा सौभाग्य से उसके सामने ही इस भवन (ताजमहल) का बनना प्रारम्भ हुआ था।
.
     टैवर्नियर अपनी छः यात्राओं में अन्तिम पाँच में भारत आया था। यह यात्राएँ उसने निम्न रूप में की थीं –
.
    १. सन्* १६३१-३३ इस्पहान-बगदाद-सिकन्दरिया-माल्टा-इटली
.
    २. सन्* १६३८-४३ अलेप्पो-परशिया-भारत (आगरा-गोलकुण्डा) (नवम्बर १६४० में आगरा आया) 
.
    ३. सन्* १६४३-४९ भारत-जावा-केप आदि (आगरा नहीं आया) 
.
    ४. सन्* १६५७-६२ भारत (आगरा नहीं आया) 
.
    ५. सन्* १६६४-६८ भारत (नवम्बर १६६५ में आगरा आया) 
.

----------


## shriram

उपरिलिखित आधार पर स्पष्ट है कि टैवर्नियर आगरा में सन्* १६४० में पहली बार तथा सन्* १६६५ में दूसरी बार आया था। 
.
   यदि टैवर्नियर पर विश्वास करने वाले सत्य हैं तो ताजमहल के बनने का काल सन्* १६४० से सन्* १६६५ हुआ अर्थात्* २५ वर्ष। यदि यह काल सत्य हो तभी यह स्वीकार किया जा सकता है कि टैवर्नियर ने ताजमहल का बनना, प्रारम्भ होना तथा परिपूर्ण होना स्वयं देखा था।
.
    इसके लिये एक ही वाक्य कहना पर्याप्त होगा कि सन्* १६५८ में ही शाहजहाँ को उसके क्रूर पुत्र औरंगजे़ब ने बन्दी बना लिया था तथा वह सन्* १६६५ तक तो क्या अपनी मृत्यु-पर्यन्त कारागार में ही रहा था। अतः शाहजहाँ द्वारा सन्* १६६५ तक ताजमहल बनाने की कल्पना भी नहीं की जा सकती है।
.
     शाहजहाँ द्वारा ताजमहल बनाये जाने के पक्ष में एक अन्य अत्यन्त पुष्ट प्रमाण दिया जाता है, उसके द्वारा जारी किये गये 'फरमान'।
.
    यह फरमान सम्राट्* शाहजहाँ ने मिर्जा राजा जयसिंह के नाम जारी किये थे तथा इन फरमानों की फोटोप्रति ताजमहल स्थित संग्रहालय (नक्कारखाना) में रखी हुई हैं। पुरातत्व विभाग के प्रकाश में इनका विस्तृत विवरण लिखा हुआ है।
.
     शाहजहाँ द्वारा जारी किये गये मात्र चार फरमान आज उपलब्ध हैं (जिनमें से तीन का विवरण यहाँ पर दो अध्यायों में दिया जाएगा)। 
.
    इन फरमानों को पढ़ने से ज्ञात होता है कि यह फरमान अपने में परिपूर्ण हैं तथा इनके अतिरिक्त सम्भवतः कोई अन्य फरमान जारी नहीं किया गया था। 
.
  वास्तवकिता यह है कि यदि शाहजहाँ ने स्वयं ताजमहल बनवाया होता जैसा कि कहा जाता है, उस दशा में शाहजहाँ द्वारा सैकड़ों फरमान जारी किये गये होते, 
.
   यथा ताजमहल के लिये अभिकल्प मांगने के लिये, 
.
    किसी एक अभिकल्प की स्वीकृति का, 
.
    ताजमहल बनाने के लिये अधिकारी की नियुक्ति, 
.
   अनेक देशों से बहुमूल्य रत्नों के आयात सम्बन्धी आदि-आदि।
.
    प्रतिदिन की क्रय की गई सामग्री का विवरण आदि अनेक पर्चियाँ जारी हुई होतीं 
.
   तथा उनका विवरण तत्कालीन साहित्य में मिलता . मुल्ला अब्दुल हमीद लाहोरी, 
.
    मुहम्मद अमीना काजबिनी (पादशाह नामा), 
.
    मुहम्मद सलीह कम्बू (अमल-ए-सलीह) 
.
    इनायत खान (शाहजहाँनामा) 
.
    मुहम्मद वारिस (बादशाह नामा) 
.
    मुहम्मद सादिक (शाहजहाँनामा) 
.
     मुहम्मद शरीफ हनफी (मजलिस-उस-सुल्तान) 
.
    द्वारा अपने ग्रन्थों में अवश्य लिखा जाता। परन्तु सम्पूर्ण रूप से प्राप्त, विषय में परिपूर्ण इन फरमानों के अतिरिक्त कोई अन्य अभिलेख अथवा पुर्जा भी जारी न होना आश्चर्यजनक ही नहीं शाहजहाँ द्वारा ताजमहल का निर्माण न किये जाने के पक्ष में प्रबल प्रमाण है।
.

----------


## shriram

उपयुक्त तीन फरमान शाहजहाँ ने राजा जयसिंह, जो आमेर (आधुनिक जयपुर) के शासक थे तथा जिनके राज्य के अन्तर्गत मकराना नामक स्थान पर सफेद पत्थर (संगमरमर) की खाने हैं, के नाम जारी किये गये थे। इन तीनों का मूल विषय मकराना से ताजमहल के लिये संगमरमर भेजने की व्यवस्था करना है।
.
     जैसा कि पहले कहा जा चुका है कि इस पूरे घटनाक्रम की तिथियों पर विद्वान एक मत नहीं है। यद्यपि तिथियों के व्यतिक्रम के कारण हमारे लेखन का विषय-वस्तु पर कोई प्रभाव नहीं पड़ना है, परन्तु इन फरमानों की तिथ्यिों की गड़बड़ी के कारण एक बहुत बड़ा भ्रम उत्पन्न हो गया। 
.
  मुगल दरबार की परम्परा के अनुसार फरमानों पर तारीख मुसलमानी महीने तथा हिजरी दिये गये हैं। इन तारीखों का ईसवी महीना तथा सन्* इतिहासकारों ने गणना करके निकाला है। इस गणना में कहीं पर भारी भूल हुई जिसके कारण पहला फरमान दूसरा हो गया तथा दूसरा फरमान पहला स्वीकार कर लिया गया।
.
   यद्यपि दोनों दोनों फरमानों की भाषा लगभग एक ही है। इस कारण इस भूल से कोई विशेष अन्तर नहीं पड़ना चाहिए था, परन्तु दूसरे फरमान में शाहजहाँ ने लिखा था, 'और इससे पूर्व भी एक प्रतिष्ठित एवं  कल्याणकारी राजकीय आदेश (शाही फरमान) जो समानों में श्रेष्ठ (राजा जयसिंह) के नाम इस सम्बन्ध में भेजा गया था।' इस प्रकार दूसरे फरमान को पहला मान लेने के कारण उपरोक्त भाषा इस तथाकथित पहले फरमान में होने के कारण यह मान लिया गया कि इन तीनों फरमानों से पहले भी शाहजहाँ द्वारा एक अन्य फरमान भी इस विषय पर राजा जयसिंह को भेजा गया था।
.
    पर्याप्त खोज के पश्चात्* भी जब चौथा (पहला) फरमान नहीं मिला तो उसे लुप्त हो गया मान लिया गया। जब मैंने इस विषय पर खोज की तो फारीस तारीखों के अनुसार यह सिद्ध हो गया कि वास्तव में दूसरा मान लिया  गया फरमान ही पहला है तथा पहला फरमान वास्तव में दूसरा है। इस प्रकार दूसरे फरमान में यह सत्य ही लिखा है कि इससे पूर्व भी आपको इस विषय पर लिखा जा चुका है। इस सत्य खोज के पश्चात्* हिन्दी में पहली बार इन फरमानों का अक्षरशः अनुवाद प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ।
.

----------


## shriram

प्रथम फरमान
.
   '..........ज्ञात हो कि हमने मुल्कशाह को नई खानों से सफेद संगमरमर लाने के लिये आम्बेर (आमेर) भेजा है। और हम एतद्* द्वारा आदेश देते हैं कि आवश्यक संख्या में पत्थर काटने वाले और किराये की गाड़ियाँ पत्थर लाने के लिये जिनकी उपरोक्त मुल्कशाह को आवश्यकता पड़े, को राजा उपलब्ध करायेगा। और पत्थर काटने वालों का वेतन तथा गाड़ियों के किराये की व्यवस्था वह राजकीय कोषागार की राशि से करेगा। यह आवश्यक है कि राजा मुल्कशाह को इस मामले में हर प्रकार से सहायता करे और वह इसे अति आवश्यक समझे तथा इस आदेश के परिपालन में भूल न करें।'
.
    लिखा गया तारीख २८ शनिवार, इलाही वर्ष ५
.
   ४ रवि अल अव्वल १०४२ हिजरी. दि २० सितम्बर सन्* १६३२।
.
    दूसरा फरमान
.
   '.... ज्ञात हो कि अकबराबाद तक इमारतों के लिये सफेद संगमरमर लाने के लिए बड़ी संखया में गाड़ियों की आवश्यकता है, और इससे पूर्व भी एक प्रतिष्ठित एवं कल्याणकारी राजकीय आदेश ........................ .......... आपके नाम भेजा गया था; इस सम्बन्ध में, इस समय अधिक महत्व देने के लिये हमने सय्यद इलाहादाद को आमेर तथा अन्य स्थानों को जाने के लिये जिनका विवरण इसके पृष्ठ पर टिप्पणी में दिया है तथा आवश्यक संख्या में किराये पर गाड़ियाँ सूची में दिये प्रत्येक भवन के लिये नियोजित करने के लिये नियुक्त किया है, और राजा ने पहले जितनी गाड़ियों का उन स्थानों से सफेद संगमरमर मकराना की खानों से लाने के लिये प्रबन्ध किया हो, उनका पूर्ण योग में नियोजन कर शेष (गाड़ियों) को उपरोक्त (सय्यद इलाहादाद) को उपलब्ध करा दे जिनको वह मकराना खानों तक सुरक्षित ले जाएगा।
.
     और यह अति आवश्यक है कि यदि किसी विषय पर उपरोक्त (सय्यद इलाहादाद) राजा के पास जाये तो राजा हर प्रकार की सहायता और सहयोग देते हुए, कठोर परिपालन दर्शाते हुए ओर इस विषय में सभी सम्भव सावधानी बरते और न तो इस आदेश की अवज्ञा करें और न भूल।'
.
   लिखा गया १५ बहमन, इलाही वर्ष ५
.
   २३ रजब १०४२ हिजरी दिनांक ३ फरवरी सन्* १६३३।
.
    [इस दूसरे फरमान के पृष्ठ पर नौ प्रशासनिक जिलों यथा आमेर, मुइज्जाबाद, फगुई, झाग, नरैना, रोशनपुर जाबनेर, महरोत तथा परबतसर से २३० गाड़ियों की व्यवस्था का विवरण है। साथ ही दिये गये जिले राजा जयसिंह की जागीर के अतिरिक्त राजा भोजराज, राजा गिरधर दास, राजा बेंत मल, राजा चेत सिंह, राजा बेथलदास तथा राजा राजसिंह सुपुत्र बिहारी दास की जागीरों के हैं।]
.

----------


## shriram

तीसरा फरमान
.
   '.......ज्ञात हो कि हमारे ध्यान में लाया गया है कि आपके कर्मचारी आमेर तथा राजनगर में पत्थर काटने वालों को एकत्र कर रहे हैं। फलस्वरूप मकराना में पत्थर काटने वाले नहीं पहुँच रहे हैं। फलतः वहाँ पर कम काम हो रहा है। अस्तु।
.
    हम आदेश देते हैं कि आप अपने आदमियों पर कठोर प्रभाव डालें कि वे किसी प्रकार भी आमेर एवं राजनगर में पत्थर काटने वालों को एकत्र न करें और जो भी पत्थर काटने वाले उपलब्ध हों उन्हें राजकीय प्रतिनिधियों के पास मकराना भेज दें। ओर इस विषय में निश्चित कार्यवाही करें और इस आदेश की न अवज्ञा करें और न ही भूलें और इसे अपना दायित्व समझें।'
.
   लिखा गया आज के दिन तीर के नवें महीने में, इलाही वर्ष १०
.
   ७वां दिन सफर मास का, इसकी समाप्ति सुन्दर ढंग से तथा विजय से हो-हिजरी १०४७ वर्ष। १ जुलाई सन्*१६३७।
.
    उपरोक्त फरमानों को पढ़कर मेरे वह पाठक मित्र अवश्य ही रोमांचित हो उठे होंगे जिनका अभी भी यह विश्वास है कि ताजमहल का निर्माता शाहजहाँ ही था। क्यों न हो ? इन फरमानों में मकराना की खानों से संगमरमर पत्थर लाने के लिये दो अधिकारियों की नामित नियुक्ति की बात कही गई है। ताजमहल संगमरमर से बना है, तथा इन फरमानों में संगमरमर को राजधानी अकबराबाद (आगरा) लाने की बात ही कही गई है।
.
    आइये इन फरमानों की सूक्ष्म समीक्षा करें।

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल की असलियत ... एक शोध -- 8 
.
 ०७ फरमानों की समीक्षा 
.
 फरवरी माह के आलेख में आपने शाहजहाँ द्वारा आमेर के राजा जयसिंह के नाम भेजे गये तीन राज्यादेश (फरमान) पढ़े। यह तीनों लगभग एक ही विषय पर केन्द्रित हैं कि राजा जयसिंह अपने राज्य में स्थित मकराना की खानों से संगमरमर पत्थर भिजवाने की व्यवस्था करें। 
.
इन फरमानों का अब तक यही अर्थ लगाया जाता रहा है कि सफेद संगमरमर से बने ताजमहल को शाहजहाँ ने ही बनवाया था जिसका पुष्ट प्रमाण है कि सम्राज्ञी मुमताज उज ज़मानी की मृत्यु के पश्चात्* शाहजहाँ ने संगमरमर अकबराबाद मंगवाने के लिये फरमान जारी किये, परन्तु वास्तवकिता इसके विपरीत है। इन फरमानों का गहन अध्ययन ही यह सिद्ध करेगा किशाहजहाँ ने ताजमहल नहीं बनवाया था।
.
  तर्क में कुछ लोग कहेंगे कि फरमानों में संगमरमर लाने की बात कही गई है, परन्तु उसी संगमरमर से ताजमहल बनाया गया, ऐसा स्पष्ट तो क्या संकेत मात्र भी कहीं नहीं है। अतः यह सिद्ध नहीं होता कि मकराना से लाये गये पत्थर से ताजमहल ही बनाया गया था। सम्भव है उस पत्थर का किसी अन्य भवन के बनाने में प्रयोग किया गया हो ? 
.
 मैं इस तर्क को कुतर्क ही मानूंगा। अनेक प्रमाणों के आधार पर यह स्वयं सिद्ध है कि उपरोक्त फरमानों के आधार पर मकराना की खानों से लाये गये सफेद संगमरमर का प्रयोग ताजमहल में ही किया गया था। आप कहेंगे कि यह दोहीर बात कैसी ? 
.
एक ओर आप कह रहे हैं कि लाये गये पत्थर का प्रयोग शाहजहाँ ने ताजमहल में किया था तथा साथ ही साथ यह भी कह रहे हैं कि ताजमहल शाहजहाँ ने नहीं बनवाया था। हाँ ! यह दोनों बातें ही सत्य हैं, परन्तु कृपया कुछ प्रतीक्षा कीजिये।
.
  सम्राज्ञी मुमताज उज ज़मानी का देहान्त आधुनिक मध्य प्रदेश तथा महाराष्ट्र की सीमा पर बसे बुरहानपुर नामक स्थान पर दिनांक १७ जिल्काद १०४० हिजरी तदनुसार १७ जून सन्* १६३१ ई. को हुआ था तथा उसे वहीं ताप्ती नदी के तट पर जैऩाबाद नामक स्थान पर दफना दिया गया था। 
.
शव को दफनाने का प्रमाण है कि ८ दिन पश्चात्* शाहजहाँ ताप्ती नदी पार कर कब्र पर गया था। तत्पश्चात्* ४ जुलाई सन्* १६३१ (४ जिल्हज १०४० हिजरी) को प्रथम गुलाब जल छिड़कने की रस्म भी वहीं पर पूरी की गई।
.
 आगे बादशाहनामा कहता है कि १७ जमादिल अव्वल १०४१ हिजरी (११ दिसम्बर सन्* १६३१) को सम्राज्ञी के शव को आगरा ले जाया गया जो वहाँ १५ जमादिल आखिर १०४१ हिजरी (८ जनवरी सन्* १६३२) को पहुँचा और उसे दफनायां न जाकर ताजमहल परिसर में रख दिया गया। क्यों ? आइए गवेषणा करें।
.

----------


## shriram

राजा मानसिंह के महल (ताजमहल) पर शाहजहाँ एवं मुमताज महल की निगाह जहाँगीर के शासनकाल से थी। उसके स्वयं के शासन के प्रथम तीन वर्ष अति व्यस्तता (शासन सुधारने, विद्रोहों का दमन करने तथा दक्षिण के कुछ राज्यों पर आक्रमण करने) में बीते।
.
 इसी समय सम्राज्ञी का देहान्त हो गया। शाहजहाँ को यह एक अच्छा अवसर अनायास मिल गया तथा बादशाहनामा के अनुसार, 'महानगर के दक्षिण में स्थित विशाल मनोरम रसयुक्त वाटिका से घिरा हुआ और उसके बीच का वह भवन जो मानसिंह के महल के नाम से प्रसिद्ध था को रानी को दफनाने के लिये चुना गया।'
.
  इस विषय पर तर्क-वितर्क न करते हुए कि राजा का महल ही क्यों चुना गया, हम सीधे विषय पर आते हैं। 
.
महल का चुनाव कर लेने के पश्चात्* उसके स्वामी राजा जयसिंह को महल सम्राट्* को दे देने के लिये कहा गया। स्पष्ट है कि इस अन्याय से जयसिंह असमंजस में पड़ गया। उसने यह प्रस्ताव अस्वीकार कर दिया। 
.
उसे समझाने का बहुत प्रयास किया गया, परन्तु काम न बना और लगभग पाँच मास का समय बीच गया। तब एक भीषण षड्*यन्त्र के तहत सच्चा या झूठा (इसलिये कि रानी की असली कब्र तो आज भी बुरहानपुर में बिना खुदी सही दशा में उपलब्ध है) एक शव लाकर महल परिसर में राजा जयसिंह पर दबाव बनाने के लिए रख दिया गया। राजा जयसिंह को, 'धार्मिक पवित्रता तथा दुख के अवसर 'की महत्ता बताई गई, परन्तु राजा टस से मस न हुआ।
.
 इसीलिये शव लगभग ६ः मास उसी परिसर में पड़ा रहा। अन्ततः राजा को झुकना पड़ा तथा वह महल छोड़कर आमेर चला गया। रानी के शव को कब दफनाया गया, वह दिनांक कहीं उपलब्ध नहीं है।
.
 बादशाहनामा में मात्र इतना इंगित है उसे अगले वर्ष दफनाया गया। मुसलमानी वर्ष १ मुहर्रम से प्रारम्भ होता है और गणना के अनुसार उस वर्ष यह दिनांक १९ जुलाई सन्* १६३२ को पड़ा था। यह आवश्यक नहीं कि शव इसी दिन दफनाया गया हो, क्योंकि बादशाहनामा के अनुसार, 'अगले वर्ष उस भव्य शव को..... आकाश चुम्बी बड़ी समाधि के अन्दर............जिस पर गुम्बज है..............पवित्र भूमि को सौंप दिया।' हम कल्पना कर सकते हैं कि शव को १९ जुलाई के पश्चात्*, परन्तु २० सितम्बर से पूर्व किसी दिन दफनाया गया। इस कार्य से निपटने के पश्चात्* षड्*यन्त्रकारियों ने निश्चय किया कि सम्भव है राजा जयसिंह पुनः अपने महल को वापस लेने के प्रयास करें अस्तु इसमें रानी की कब्र बनवा दी जाये तथा कुरान लिखा दी जाय।
.
 इस कार्य के लिये संगमरमर पत्थर की आवश्यकता थी, क्योंकि पूरा महल सफेद संगमरमर का बना हुआ था। शाहजहाँ का दुर्भाग्य कि पत्थर भी राजा जयसिंह की ही जागीर में उपलब्ध था। राजा कहीं भड़क न जाय ताजमहल का नाम न लिख कर पहले फरमान में मात्र पत्थर काटने वाले तथा किराये की गाड़ियों की बात कही गई है।
.
  इस बात को दूसरे ढंग से अधिक स्पष्ट किया जा सकता है। प्रश्न यह उठता है कि रानी को दफन करने के तुरन्त बाद शाहजहाँ को संगमरमर की आवश्यकता क्यों पड़ गई ? यहाँ पर मैं यह स्पष्ट करना अपना कर्त्तव्य मानता हूं कि नींव से लेकर ऊपर का बड़ा प्रांगण तथा उसके ऊपर संगमरमर का बना चबूतरा तथा उसके ऊपर का विशालकाय संगमरमर का भवन गुम्बज सहित, सम्पूर्ण लाल पत्थर तथा ईंटों का बना हुआ है।
.
 जो भाग संगमरमर का बना दिखाई पड़ता है वहां पर ईंट की १३ फीट मोटी दीवाल पर मात्र ६ इंच मोटा संगमरमर दोनों ओर चिपका है। अतः स्पष्ट है कि यदि शाहजहाँ ने ताजमहल बनवाया होता तो उसे धौलपुर की खानों से लाल पत्थर तथा स्थानीय भट्*ठों से ईंट की व्यवस्था करनी पड़ती तथा जब १२-१४ वर्ष में पूरा महल बन चुका होता उस समय ऊपर चिपकाने के लिये संगमरमर पत्थर की आवश्यकता होती, न कि पहले ही वर्ष। कहाँ है वे फरमान जिनमें लाल पत्थर तथा ईंटों की मांग की गई थी।
.

----------


## shriram

जिन्होंने भी ताजमहल देखा है वह भली भाँति जानते हैं कि मुखय सफेद भाग को छोड़कर भी उसकी कुर्सी के चारों ओर का विशाल प्रांगण भूमि से ६०-८० फीट की ऊँचाई तक है और यह सभी ईंट, गारा, चूना तथा लाल पत्थर का बना हुआ है।
.
 यह भी एक तथ्य है कि इसकी नींव में कम से कम ४२ कुएँ हैं जो निश्चित रूप से संगमरमर द्वारा नहीं बनाए गये हैं। फरमानों की तिथि पर यदि ध्यान दें तो ज्ञात होता है कि पहला फरमान २०/०९/१६३२ तथा तीसरा और अन्तिम फरमान दिनांक ०१/०७/१६३७ई. का है।
.
 यह ही भवन बनने का प्रारम्भ समय होना चाहिए था। स्पष्ट है कि इस अवधि में शाहजहाँ को संगमरमर की आवश्यकता किसी रूप में भी भवन बनाने के लिये नहीं थी।
.
 हाँ, दोनों कब्रें (शाहजहाँ की नहीं) बनाने के लिये तथा कुरान लिखवाने के लिए संगमरमर की आवश्यकता अवश्य थी। दो कब्रों से मेरा तात्पर्य ऊपर तथा नीचे की कब्रों से हैं। 
.
नीचे की कब्र इसलिये बनाई गई थी कि यदि कभी राजा जयसिंह वापस भवन को बलात्* प्राप्त कर कब्र को नष्ट भी कर दें तो नीचे की तथाकथित कब्र (जो उस समय छिपी थी) सुरक्षित बनी रहे और भवन को पुनः प्राप्त करने की दशा में कहा जा सके कि मकबरा तथा कब्र सुरक्षित है।
.
  अमानत खाँ शीराजी नामक व्यक्ति ने कुरान लिखने का कार्य किया था। उसने कई स्थानों पर अपना नाम तथा तारीख लिखी है। अन्तिम तारीख १६३९ ई. की है, यही कारण है कि सन्* १६३७ ई. के बाद संगमरमर की मांग नहीं की गई थी।
.
  अब तक यह स्पष्ट हो चुका है कि तीन फरमानों के द्वारा शाहजहाँ ने आमेर नरेश राजा जयसिंह को संगमरमर भेजने की व्यवस्था करने का आदेश दिया था। यहाँ पर पहला प्रश्न यह उपस्थित होता है कि शाहजहाँ को सन्* १६३२-३३ में संगमरमर कीही आवश्यकता क्यों पड़ी ? यही नहीं दूसरा प्रश्न यह भी है कि मात्र ४ मास पश्चात्* ही दूसरा फरमान भेजने की आवश्यकता क्यों पड़ी ? 
.
  पहले सम्राज्ञी के शव को दफनाने के २ मास बाद ही शाहजहाँ द्वारा संगमरमर प्राप्त करने के लिये आदेश देना, उसे प्राप्त करने के लिये उच्च-अधिकारियों की नियुक्ति करना, तत्पश्चात्* लगातार दो अन्य फरमान भेजना सिद्ध करता है कि शाहजहाँ को कुछ ऐसा निर्माण कराना था जिसमें संगमरमर पत्थर की ही अतिशीघ्र आवश्यकता थी। ताजमहल का सूक्ष्म निरीक्षण करने पर स्पष्ट हो जाता है कि सम्राज्ञी की कब्र संगमरमर की बनी है तथा कुरान भी संगमरमर पर ही लिखी हैं। 
.
अधिक ध्यान से देखने से यह भी स्पष्ट हो जाता है कि कुरान के आसपास के फूल-बूटे आदि कुरान से अधिक स्पष्ट तथा पुराने हैं। यह ऐसे पुष्ट प्रमाण हैं कि जिनसे स्पष्ट हो जाता है कि शाहजहाँ ने राजा जयसिंह से संगमरमर प्राप्त किया था तथा कब्रों का निर्माण कराया था एवं कुरान लिखवाई थी। यदि ऐसा न होता तो शाहजहाँ को संगमरमर की आवश्यकता सम्राज्ञी के मरने के कई वर्ष बाद ही होती न कि अविलम्ब। संगमरमर की आवश्यकता तो भवन के गुम्बज तक निर्माण पूरा होने के पश्चात्* ही ऊपर सेचिपकाने के लिये होती। माना कि संगमरमर पर फूल-बूटे आदि खुदवाने के लिये कुछ समय पूर्व ही उसकी आवश्यकता रही होगी, परन्तु इस तर्क में भी दम नहीं है। 
.
जब तक मुखय भवन बन कर तैयार न हो जाय तथा उसके प्रत्येक भाग का सूक्ष्मतम माप न ले लिया जाय तब तक किसी पत्थर को खुदाई के लिये छुआ नहीं जा सकता। साथ ही हमें यह भी नहीं भूलना चाहिए कि ताजमहल में सादे पत्थर का प्रयोग खुदाई किये गये पत्थर से लगभग दस गुना अधिक है।

----------


## shriram

फरमानो में शाहजहाँ ने संगमरमर के लिये गाड़ियों की व्यवस्था करने तथा भुगतान सम्बन्धी आदेश दिये हैं। यह अति आश्चर्यजनक ही लगता है कि उस युग में जब सम्राट्* की भ्रकुटि हिलाने मात्र से कार्य त्वरित गति से हो जाता था, शाहजहाँ को मात्र ४-५ मास में एक नहीं दो आदेश-पत्र (फरमान) क्यों भेजने पड़े थे ? 
.
 दूसरा फरमान पढ़ने से ज्ञात होता है कि राजा जयसिंह ने न तो पत्थर काटने वालों की ही व्यवस्था की, न ही गाड़ियाँ ही उपलब्ध कराईं। साथ ही साथ उसने मुल्क शाह की भी कोई सहायता नहीं की। जिस प्रकार एक सेनापति के असफल होने पर दूसरा अधिक वीर सेनापति भेजा जाता था, उसी प्रकार मुल्कशाह के असफल होने पर दूसरे फरमानके साथ इलाहादाद को भेजा गया।
.
 इस फरमान में 'इस समय अधिक महत्व देने के लिए' लिखा गया अर्थात्* ४ मास में संगमरमर प्राप्त न करना शाहजहाँ के लिये कितना 'महत्वपूर्ण' बन गया था। साथ ही साथ शाहजहाँ ने मुल्कशाह के साथ भेजे गये धन का हिसाब भी मांगा था। स्पष्ट है कि राजा जयसिंह का व्यवहार एक स्वामिभक्त मनसबदार का न होकर एक धृष्ट राजा के समान था जो असहयोग करने पर उतारू था।
.
  अन्तिम फरमान से राजा जयसिंह का असहयोग अति स्पष्ट हो जाता है। अनुमान लगाया जा सकता है कि राजा द्वारा कोई सहायता उपलब्ध न कराये जाने पर इलाहादाद ने अपने स्वयं के मुतसद्दियों द्वारा स्वतन्त्र रूप से (बिना राजा जयसिंह की सहायता के) थोड़ा बहुत संगमरमर प्राप्त करना प्रारम्भ कर दिया था, परन्तु राजा को यह भी रुचिकर नहीं था। 
.
अतः उसने इस कार्य में भी बाधा डालनी प्रारम्भ कर दी। यह सुस्पष्ट आरोप फरमान में है कि राजा के सैनिक आमेर तथा राजनगर में पत्थर काटने वालों को रोक रहे हैं। बिना राजा जयसिंह की सहमति के सैनिकों अथवा आदमियों को इतना साहस कैसे हो सकता था कि वे सम्राट्* के कार्य में बाधा डालें।
.
  मेरा निश्चित मत है कि खानों से संगमरमर कोई भी व्यक्तिसाधारणतया प्राप्त कर सकता था तथा मूल्य देकर शाहजहाँ स्वयं भी पत्थर सुविधापूर्वक प्राप्त कर सकता था। इसके लिये किसी प्रकार के फरमान भेजने की आवश्यकता नहीं थी। फिर भी पहले कुछ मास में पत्थर प्राप्त करने में असफल होने पर शाहजहाँ ने फरमान भेजा। पहले फरमान के बाद ही पर्याप्त संगमरमर मिल जाना चाहिए।
.
 यदि राजा असहयोग कर रहा था तो उसे दण्ड दिया जाना चाहिए थ। फरमानों के अन्त में यद्यपि स्पष्ट लिखा जाता था, 'भूल न करें', आदि। इस अति आवश्यक कार्य को अपना दायित्व न समझने की गुरुतर भूल करने, तीन-तीन आदेश पत्रों को रद्*दी की टोकरी में फेंक कर भी राजा जयसिंह (मात्र एक मनसबदार) मूछों पर ताव देता रहा और सम्राट्* होते हुए भी शाहजहाँ कुछ न कर सका ? है न आश्चर्यजनक ! 
.
  वह युग पूर्ण दया अथवा पूर्ण दण्ड का था। शासन प्रसन्न हो जाय तो सहज ही लाखों के मूल्य के पुरस्कार दे दें और यदि रुष्ट हो जाय तो कम से कम दण्ड सूली पर चढ़वा देना, हाथी के पैर से कुचलवा देना, कुत्तों से नुचवाना अथवा सार्वजनिक रूप से वध कराना आदि होता था तथा राजा एवं मनसबदार इसके अपवाद नहीं थे। इनको भी दण्ड मिलने के उदाहरण हैं यथा अब्दुल रहीमखानखाना, अमर सिंह राठौर, शिवाजी, राजा जसवन्त सिं आदि। इस विषय पर आगे विचार करेंगे, पहले संगमरमर पर।
.

----------


## shriram

तीसरे फरमान के पश्चात्* का कोई अन्य फरमान भेजा गया, ऐसा प्रतीत नहीं होता हैं इसका यह तात्पर्य नहीं कि राजा जयसिंह के व्यवहार में परिवर्तन आ गया था अपितु मात्र इतना है कि सन्* १६३७-३८ में जो संगमरमर पहुँचा उस पर कुरान लिखी गई एवं संगमरमर का काम कुरान लेखन के साथ ही सन्* १६३९ ई. में समाप्त हो गया था।
.
    अब पुनः मुखय प्रश्न पर आएं कि राजा जयसिंह का व्यवहार आश्चर्यजनक रूप से उद्*दण्ड तथा नकारात्मक क्यों था ? साथ ही साथ शाहजहाँ का व्यवहार भी नम्र एवं शिष्ट क्यों था ? इसके लिये दूर नहीं जाना होगा। आइये, पहले बादशाहनामा को देखते हैं। पृष्ठ ४०३ पर पंक्ति २९ के अनुसार राजा मानसिंह का महल जो उस समय राजा जयसिंह के स्वामित्व में था, रानी के शव को दफनाने के लिये चुना गया था। इसी पृष्ठ की पंक्ति ३१ के अनुसार राजा जयसिंह के लिये अपनी यह पैत्रिक सम्पत्ति अत्यन्त मूल्यवान्* थी। ऐसी मूल्यवान्* सम्पत्ति राजा जयसिंह से दुखद विछोह एवं धार्मिक पवित्रता के नाम पर बलात्* छीन ली गई थी। यद्यपि यह कहा गया था कि बदले में भूमि का एकटुकड़ा दिया गया था। वह कितना बड़ा टुकड़ा था तथा कहाँ पर था इसका कोई विवरण नहीं दिया गया।
.
   वस्तुतः यह भूमि देना भी संदिग्ध है। पाठक समझ सकते हैं कि ताजमहल जैसी मूल्यवान्* सम्पत्ति के बदले में यदि भिूमि का एक टुकड़ा (चाहे वह कितना भी बड़ा क्यों न हो) यदि सचमुच दे दिया जाए तो भी पाने वाला कितना असंतुष्ट होगा ? स्पष्ट है कि शाहजहाँ के इस कृत्य से राजा जयसिंह न केवल असंतुष्ट ही थे अपितु रुष्ट भी थे। मकराना (उन्हीं के राज्य) की खानों से संगमरमर मंगा कर शाहजहाँ द्वारा राजा जयसिंह के भव्य भवन पर कुरान लिखना भला उन्हें कैसे सहन हो सकता था। यह तो जले पर नमक छिड़कने जैसा था। ताजमहल छिन जाने में तो जयसिंह का वश नहीं चला, परन्तु मकराना की खानें तो उसके राज्य-क्षेत्र में अवस्थित थीं, अतः सीमा में रहते हुए जितना अवरोध (विरोध) सम्भव था उसने उत्पन्न किया उसने अप्रत्यक्ष रूप से कारीगर भी रोक दिये थे।
.
   यही कारण था कि शाहजहाँ लगातार शिष्ट बना रहा, क्योंकि उसे भय था कि यदि राजा जयसिंह को व्यर्थ में दण्डित किया गया तो वह विद्रोह भी कर सकता था ओर उस दशा में अन्य राजपूत भी उसका साथ दे सकते थे। ताजमहल परकुरान लिखाने से भी यही तात्पर्य था कि शाहजहाँ उस भवन पर मात्र अपने नाम का ठप्पा भर लगाना चाहता था।
.

----------


## shriram

इसके अतिरिक्त भी एक कारण था। अपने पिता जहाँगीर के समय में शाहजहाँ, जो उस समय शाहजादा खुर्रम के नाम से प्रसिद्ध था, ने अपने पिता के विरुद्ध विद्रोह किया था। उस समय समाज्ञी नूरजहाँ ने आमेर के राजा जयसिंह को खुर्रम का विद्रोह दबाने के लिऐ आगरा बुलाया था। जब वह आगरा आये तो उनकी अनुपथिति का लाभ उठा कर खुर्रम ने उनकी राजधानी को लूट लिया था।
.
   अन्ततः राजा जयसिंह ने खुर्रम का पीछ करते हुए उसे परास्त कर जहाँगीर के चरणों में ला कर डाल दिया था। स्पष्ट है कि सन्* १६२८ में गद्*दी पर बैठते समय शाहजहाँ के मन में गाँठ थी और वह बदला लेने के लिये अवसर की खोज में था और वह अवसर उसे रानी की मृत्यु के रूप में ३ वर्ष में ही मिल भी गया। स्पष्ट है कि राजा मानसिंह का वह भव्य भवन (ताजमहल) अकबर के समय से ही मुगलों की आँखें में खटक रहा होगा।
.
   अकबर के राजा बिहारीमल (भारमल) एवं उनके पुत्र भगवन्त दास तथा पौत्र मानसिंह से निकट के सम्बन्ध थे। जहाँगीर मानसिंह का सगा बहनोई था। अतः इन दोनों ने ऐसा कुछ नहीं किया।
.
   दूसरा कारण यह भी था कि राजा मानसिंह मुगल सम्राज्य के महान्* स्तम्भ थे, जिनके ऊपर पूरा मुगल शासन तन्त्र टिका था। यद्यपि यही दशा राजा जयसिंह की भी थी, परन्तु उनकी अल्प आयु का लाभ उठाते हुए जब शाहजहाँ को मौका मिला तो उसने धार्मिक अवसर तथा दुखद समय आदि के बहाने उक्त भव्य भवन को राजा जयसिंह से छीन लिया। अन्यथा कोई कारण न था कि खुली भूमि न लेकर एक भव्य भवन को 'दफनाने' के लिये चुना गया।
.
    एक अन्य बात फरमानों से स्पष्ट होती है कि मुल्कशाह एवं इलाहादाद को राजा के पास आमेर भेजा गया था जब कि प्रचलित नियम के अनुसार राजा को आमेर में न होकर आगरा में शाहजहाँ के पास ही होना चाहिए थां उस समय के राजा मात्र कुछ दिनों के लिये ही (सम्राट्* से छुट्*टी लेकर ही) अपनी राजधानी जा सकते थे।
.
   अतः राजा का असन्तुष्ट होकर आमेर चलेजाना तथा वहाँ पर कई वर्ष तक रहना कारण रहित नहीं हो सकता हैं इतिहास साक्षी है कि जयसिंह शाहजहाँ के विरुद्ध दक्षिण में औरंगजेब को गुप्त सूचनाएँ भेजता था तथा उसने उत्तराधिकार के युद्ध में न केवल स्वयं औरंगजेब का साथ दिया था अपितु इसके लिये राजा जसवन्त सिंह को भी मना लिया था।
.
   ज़ारी ...  http://bharatbhartivaibhavam.blogspot.in/2012/08/8.html   लेखक  : पंडित कृष्ण कुमार पाण्डेय

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल एक शिव मंदिर 
.
 "ताजमहल में शिव का पाँचवा रूप अग्रेश्वर महादेव नागनाथेश्वर विराजित है" 
.
  A Complete and True History of Taj Mahal in Hindi
.
   आगरा के ताजमहल का सच सम्पूर्ण विश्व के समक्ष प्रस्तुत करने वाले श्री पी.एन. ओक अपनी पुस्तक "Tajmahal is a Hindu Temple Palace" और "Taj Mahal: The True Story" में 100 से भी अधिक प्रमाण और तर्को का हवाला देकर दावा करते हैं कि ताजमहल वास्तव में शिव मंदिर है जिसका असली नाम तेजोमहालय है।
.
  श्री पी.एन. ओक साहब को उस इतिहासकार के रूप मे जाना जाता है तो भारत के विकृत इतिहास को पुर्नोत्थासन और सही दिशा में ले जाने का किया है। मुगलो और अग्रेजो के समय मे जिस प्रकार भारत के इतिहास के साथ जिस प्रकार छेड़छाड की गई और आज वर्तमान तक मे की जा रही है, उसका विरोध और सही प्रस्तुतिकारण करने वाले प्रमुख इतिहासकारो में पुरूषोत्तम नाथ ओक (Historian Purushottam Nath Oak) साहब का नाम लिया जाता है। 
.
ओक साहब ने ताजमहल की भूमिका, इतिहास और पृष्ठाभूमि से लेकर सभी का अध्य्यन किया और छायाचित्रों छाया चित्रो के द्वारा उसे प्रमाणित करने का सार्थक प्रयास किया। श्री ओक के इन तथ्योऔ पर आ सरकार और प्रमुख विश्वविद्यालय आदि मौन जबकि इस विषय पर शोध किया जाना चाहिये और सही इतिहास से हमे अवगत करना चाहिये। किन्तुक दुःख की बात तो यह है कि आज तक उनकी किसी भी प्रकार से अधिकारिक जाँच नहीं हुई।
.
 यदि ताजमहल के शिव मंदिर होने में सच्चाई है तो भारतीयता के साथ बहुत बड़ा अन्याय है। आज भी हम जैसे विद्यार्थियों को झूठे इतिहास की शिक्षा देना स्वयं शिक्षा के लिये अपमान की बात है, क्योिकि जिस इतिहास से हम सबक सीखने की बात कहते है यदि वह ही गलत हो, इससे बड़ा राष्ट्रीदय शर्म और क्यास हो सकता है ? आखिर क्यों ताजमहल की असलियत को देश से छिपाया जा रहा है? इतने मजबूत तथ्यों और तर्कों के बाद भी ताजमहल के सही इतिहास से देश को क्यों वंचित रखा जा रहा है? 
.
  ताज महल की सच्चाई की कहानी 
.
 श्री पी.एन. ओक का दावा है कि ताजमहल शिव मंदिर है जिसका असली नाम तेजो महालय है। इस सम्बंध में उनके द्वारा दिये गये तर्कों का हिंदी रूपांतरण इस प्रकार हैं -
.
  सर्वप्रथम ताजमहल के नाम के सम्बिन्धं में श्री ओक साहब ने कहा कि- 
.
 •	शाहज़हां और यहां तक कि औरंगज़ेब के शासनकाल तक में भी कभी भी किसी शाही दस्तावेज एवं अखबार आदि में ताजमहल शब्द का उल्लेख नहीं आया है। ताजमहल को ताज-ए-महल समझना हास्यास्पद है।
.
 •	ताजमहल शब्द के अंत में आये 'महल' मुस्लिम शब्द है ही नहीं, अफगानिस्तान से लेकर अल्जीरिया तक किसी भी मुस्लिम देश में एक भी ऐसी इमारत नहीं है जिसे कि महल के नाम से पुकारा जाता हो।
.
 •	साधारणतः समझा जाता है कि ताजमहल नाम मुमताज महल, जो कि वहां पर दफनाई गई थी, के कारण पड़ा है। यह बात कम से कम दो कारणों से तर्कसम्मत नहीं है - पहला यह कि शाहजहां के बेगम का नाम मुमताजमहल था ही नहीं, उसका नाम मुमताज़-उल-ज़मानी था और दूसरा यह कि किसी इमारत का नाम रखने के लिय मुमताज़ नामक औरत के नाम से "मुम" को हटा देने का कुछ मतलब नहीं निकलता। 
.
 •	चूँकि महिला का नाम मुमताज़ था जो कि ज़ अक्षर मे समाप्त होता है न कि ज में (अंग्रेजी का Z न कि J), भवन का नाम में भी ताज के स्थान पर ताज़ होना चाहिये था (अर्थात् यदि अंग्रेजी में लिखें तो Taj के स्थान पर Taz होना था जैसा कि उर्दू में ज के लिए J नही Z का उपयोग किया जाता है)। 
.
 •	शाहज़हां के समय यूरोपीय देशों से आने वाले कई लोगों ने भवन का उल्लेख 'ताज-ए-महल' के नाम से किया है जो कि उसके शिव मंदिर वाले परंपरागत संस्कृत नाम तेजोमहालय से मेल खाता है। इसके विरुद्ध शाहज़हां और औरंगज़ेब ने बड़ी सावधानी के साथ संस्कृत से मेल खाते इस शब्द का कहीं पर भी प्रयोग न करते हुये उसके स्थान पर पवित्र मकब़रा शब्द का ही प्रयोग किया है।
.
 •	मकब़रे को कब्रगाह ही समझना चाहिये, न कि महल, इस प्रकार से समझने से यह सत्य अपने आप समझ में आ जायेगा कि हुमायुँ, अकबर, मुमताज़, एतमातुद्दौला और सफ़दरजंग जैसे सारे शाही और दरबारी लोगों को हिंदू महलों या मंदिरों में दफ़नाया गया है। 
.
 •	यदि ताज का अर्थ कब्रिस्तान है तो उसके साथ महल शब्द जोड़ने का कोई तुक ही नहीं है।
.
 •	ताजमहल शब्द का प्रयोग मुग़ल दरबारों में कभी किया ही नहीं जाता था, ताजमहल के विषय में किसी प्रकार की मुग़ल व्याख्या ढूंढना ही असंगत है। 'ताज' और 'महल' दोनों ही संस्कृत मूल के शब्द हैं। 
.

----------


## shriram

.
श्री ओक साहब ने इसको मंदिर कहे जाने की बातो को तर्कसंगत तरीके से बताया है वह निम्न है- 
.
 •	ताजमहल शिव मंदिर को इंगित करने वाले शब्द तेजोमहालय शब्द का अपभ्रंश है। तेजोमहालय मंदिर में अग्रेश्वर महादेव प्रतिष्ठित थे।
.
 •	संगमरमर की सीढ़ियाँ चढ़ने के पहले जूते उतारने की परंपरा शाहज़हां के समय से भी पहले की थी जब ताज शिव मंदिर था। यदि ताज का निर्माण मक़बरे के रूप में हुआ होता तो जूते उतारने की आवश्यकता ही नहीं होती क्योंकि किसी मक़बरे में जाने के लिये जूता उतारना अनिवार्य नहीं होता।
.
 •	देखने वालों ने अवलोकन किया होगा कि तहखाने के अंदर कब्र वाले कमरे में केवल सफेद संगमरमर के पत्थर लगे हैं जबकि अटारी व कब्रों वाले कमरे में पुष्प लता आदि से चित्रित पच्चीकारी की गई है। इससे साफ जाहिर होता है कि मुमताज़ के मक़बरे वाला कमरा ही शिव मंदिर का गर्भगृह है।
.
 •	संगमरमर की जाली में 108 कलश चित्रित उसके ऊपर 108 कलश आरूढ़ हैं, हिंदू मंदिर परंपरा में 108 की संख्या को पवित्र माना जाता है। •	ताजमहल के रख-रखाव तथा मरम्मत करने वाले ऐसे लोग भी हैं जिन्होंने कि प्राचीन पवित्र शिव लिंग तथा अन्य मूर्तियों को चौड़ी दीवारों के बीच दबा हुआ और संगमरमर वाले तहखाने के नीचे की मंजिलों के लाल पत्थरों वाले गुप्त कक्षों, जिन्हें कि बंद (seal) कर दिया गया है, के भीतर देखा है।
.
 •	भारतवर्ष में 12 ज्योतिर्लिंग है। ऐसा प्रतीत होता है कि तेजोमहालय उर्फ ताजमहल उनमें से एक है जिसे कि नागनाथेश्वर के नाम से जाना जाता था क्योंकि उसके जलहरी को नाग के द्वारा लपेटा हुआ जैसा बनाया गया था। जब से शाहज़हां ने उस पर कब्ज़ा किया, उसकी पवित्रता और हिंदुत्व समाप्त हो गई।
.
 •	वास्तुकला की विश्वकर्मा वास्तुशास्त्र नामक प्रसिद्ध ग्रंथ में शिवलिंगों में 'तेज-लिंग' का वर्णन आता है। ताजमहल में 'तेज-लिंग' प्रतिष्ठित था इसीलिये उसका नाम तेजोमहालय पड़ा था।
.
 •	आगरा नगर, जहां पर ताजमहल स्थित है, एक प्राचीन शिव पूजा केन्द्र है। यहां के धर्मावलम्बी निवासियों की सदियों से दिन में पाँच शिव मंदिरों में जाकर दर्शन व पूजन करने की परंपरा रही है विशेषकर श्रावन के महीने में। 
.
 पिछले कुछ सदियों से यहां के भक्तजनों को 
.
 बालकेश्वर, 
.
 पृथ्वीनाथ,
.
  मनकामेश्वर 
.
 और राजराजेश्वर नामक केवल चार ही शिव मंदिरों में दर्शन-पूजन उपलब्ध हो पा रही है। वे अपने पाँचवे शिव मंदिर को खो चुके हैं जहां जाकर उनके पूर्वज पूजा पाठ किया करते थे।
.
  स्पष्टतः वह पाँचवाँ शिवमंदिर आगरा के इष्टदेव नागराज अग्रेश्वर महादेव नागनाथेश्वर ही है जो कि तेजोमहालय मंदिर उर्फ ताजमहल में प्रतिष्ठित थे।
.
 •	आगरा मुख्यतः जाटों की नगरी है। जाट लोग भगवान शिव को तेजाजी के नाम से जानते हैं। The Illustrated Weekly of India के जाट विशेषांक (28 जून, 1971) के अनुसार जाट लोगों के तेजा मंदिर हुआ करते थे।
.
  अनेक शिवलिंगों में एक तेजलिंग भी होता है जिसके जाट लोग उपासक थे। इस वर्णन से भी ऐसा प्रतीत होता है कि ताजमहल भगवान तेजाजी का निवासस्थल तेजोमहालय था। 
.

----------


## shriram

.
ओक साहब ने भारतीय प्रामाणिक दस्तावेजो द्वारा इसे मकबरा मानने से इंकार कर दिया है 
.
 •	बादशाहनामा, जो कि शाहज़हां के दरबार के लेखाजोखा की पुस्तक है, में स्वीकारोक्ति है (पृष्ठ 403 भाग-1) कि मुमताज को दफ़नाने के लिये जयपुर के महाराजा जयसिंह से एक चमकदार, बड़े गुम्बद वाला विशाल भवन (इमारत-ए-आलीशान व गुम्ब़ज) लिया गया जो कि राजा मानसिंह के भवन के नाम से जाना जाता था।
.
 •	ताजमहल के बाहर पुरातत्व विभाग में रखे हुये शिलालेख में वर्णित है कि शाहज़हां ने अपनी बेग़म मुमताज़ महल को दफ़नाने के लिये एक विशाल इमारत बनवाया जिसे बनाने में सन् 1631 से लेकर 1653 तक 22 वर्ष लगे।
.
 यह शिलालेख ऐतिहासिक घपले का नमूना है। पहली बात तो यह है कि शिलालेख उचित व अधिकारिक स्थान पर नहीं है। दूसरी यह कि महिला का नाम मुमताज़-उल-ज़मानी था न कि मुमताज़ महल। तीसरी, इमारत के 22 वर्ष में बनने की बात सारे मुस्लिम वर्णनों को ताक में रख कर टॉवेर्नियर नामक एक फ्रांसीसी अभ्यागत के अविश्वसनीय रुक्के से येन केन प्रकारेण ले लिया गया है जो कि एक बेतुकी बात है।
.
 •	शाहजादा औरंगज़ेब के द्वारा अपने पिता को लिखी गई चिट्ठी को कम से कम तीन महत्वपूर्ण ऐतिहासिक वृतान्तों में दर्ज किया गया है, 
.
 जिनके नाम 'आदाब-ए-आलमगिरी', 
.
 'यादगारनामा' 
.
 और 'मुरुक्का-ए-अकब़राबादी' (1931 में सैद अहमद, आगरा द्वारा संपादित, पृष्ठ 43, टीका 2) हैं। उस चिट्ठी में सन् 1662 में औरंगज़ेब ने खुद लिखा है कि मुमताज़ के सातमंजिला लोकप्रिय दफ़न स्थान के प्रांगण में स्थित कई इमारतें इतनी पुरानी हो चुकी हैं कि उनमें पानी चू रहा है और गुम्बद के उत्तरी सिरे में दरार पैदा हो गई है। इसी कारण से औरंगज़ेब ने खुद के खर्च से इमारतों की तुरंत मरम्मत के लिये फरमान जारी किया और बादशाह से सिफ़ारिश की कि बाद में और भी विस्तारपूर्वक मरम्मत कार्य करवाया जाये। यह इस बात का साक्ष्य है कि शाहज़हाँ के समय में ही ताज प्रांगण इतना पुराना हो चुका था कि तुरंत मरम्मत करवाने की जरूरत थी।
.
 •	जयपुर के भूतपूर्व महाराजा ने अपनी दैनंदिनी में 18 दिसंबर, 1633 को जारी किये गये शाहज़हां के ताज भवन समूह को मांगने के बाबत दो फ़रमानों (नये क्रमांक आर. 176 और 177) के विषय में लिख रखा है। यह बात जयपुर के उस समय के शासक के लिये घोर लज्जाजनक थी और इसे कभी भी आम नहीं किया गया।
.
 •	राजस्थान प्रदेश के बीकानेर स्थित लेखागार में शाहज़हां के द्वारा (मुमताज़ के मकबरे तथा कुरान की आयतें खुदवाने के लिये) मरकाना के खदानों से संगमरमर पत्थर और उन पत्थरों को तराशने वाले शिल्पी भिजवाने बाबत जयपुर के शासक जयसिंह को जारी किये गये तीन फ़रमान संरक्षित हैं।
.
 स्पष्टतः शाहज़हां के ताजमहल पर जबरदस्ती कब्ज़ा कर लेने के कारण जयसिंह इतने कुपित थे कि उन्होंने शाहज़हां के फरमान को नकारते हुये संगमरमर पत्थर तथा (मुमताज़ के मकब़रे के ढोंग पर कुरान की आयतें खोदने का अपवित्र काम करने के लिये) शिल्पी देने के लिये इंकार कर दिया। जयसिंह ने शाहज़हां की मांगों को अपमानजनक और अत्याचारयुक्त समझा। और इसीलिये पत्थर देने के लिये मना कर दिया साथ ही शिल्पियों को सुरक्षित स्थानों में छुपा दिया।
.
  •	शाहज़हां ने पत्थर और शिल्पियों की मांग वाले ये तीनों फ़रमान मुमताज़ की मौत के बाद के दो वर्षों में जारी किया था। यदि सचमुच में शाहज़हां ने ताजमहल को 22 साल की अवधि में बनवाया होता तो पत्थरों और शिल्पियों की आवश्यकता मुमताज़ की मृत्यु के 15-20 वर्ष बाद ही पड़ी होती। 
.
 •	किसी भी ऐतिहासिक वृतान्त में ताजमहल, मुमताज़ तथा दफ़न का कहीं भी जिक्र नहीं है। न ही पत्थरों के परिमाण और दाम का कहीं जिक्र है। इससे सिद्ध होता है कि पहले से ही निर्मित भवन को कपट रूप देने के लिये केवल थोड़े से पत्थरों की जरूरत थी। 
.
 जयसिंह के सहयोग के अभाव में शाहज़हां संगमरमर पत्थर वाले विशाल ताजमहल बनवाने की उम्मीद ही नहीं कर सकता था।

----------


## shriram

विदेशी और यूरोपीय अभ्यागतों के अभिलेख द्वारा मत स्पैष्टम करना  
.
 •	टॉवेर्नियर, जो कि एक फ्रांसीसी जौहरी था, ने अपने यात्रा संस्मरण में उल्लेख किया है कि शाहज़हां ने जानबूझ कर मुमताज़ को 'ताज-ए-मकान', जहाँ पर विदेशी लोग आया करते थे जैसे कि आज भी आते हैं, के पास दफ़नाया था ताकि पूरे संसार में उसकी प्रशंसा हो।
.
  वह आगे और भी लिखता है कि केवल चबूतरा बनाने में पूरी इमारत बनाने से अधिक खर्च हुआ था। शाहज़हां ने केवल लूटे गये तेजोमहालय के केवल दो मंजिलों में स्थित शिवलिंगों तथा अन्य देवी देवता की मूर्तियों के तोड़फोड़ करने, उस स्थान को कब्र का रूप देने और वहाँ के महराबों तथा दीवारों पर कुरान की आयतें खुदवाने के लिये ही खर्च किया था। मंदिर को अपवित्र करने, मूर्तियों को तोड़फोड़ कर छुपाने और मकब़रे का कपट रूप देने में ही उसे 22 वर्ष लगे थे।
.
 •	एक अंग्रेज अभ्यागत पीटर मुंडी ने सन् 1632 में (अर्थात् मुमताज की मौत को जब केवल एक ही साल हुआ था) आगरा तथा उसके आसपास के विशेष ध्यान देने वाले स्थानों के विषय में लिखा है जिसमें के ताज-ए-महल के गुम्बद, वाटिकाओं तथा बाजारों का जिक्र आया है। इस तरह से वे ताजमहल के स्मरणीय स्थान होने की पुष्टि करते हैं। 
.
 •	डी लॉएट नामक डच अफसर ने सूचीबद्ध किया है कि मानसिंह का भवन, जो कि आगरा से एक मील की दूरी पर स्थित है, शाहज़हां के समय से भी पहले का एक उत्कृष्ट भवन है। शाहज़हां के दरबार का लेखाजोखा रखने वाली पुस्तक, बादशाहनामा में किस मुमताज़ को उसी मानसिंह के भवन में दफ़नाना दर्ज है।
.
 •	बेर्नियर नामक एक समकालीन फ्रांसीसी अभ्यागत ने टिप्पणी की है कि गैर मुस्लिम लोगों का (जब मानसिंह के भवन को शाहज़हां ने हथिया लिया था उस समय) चकाचौंध करने वाली प्रकाश वाले तहखानों के भीतर प्रवेश वर्जित था। उन्होंने चांदी के दरवाजों, सोने के खंभों, रत्नजटित जालियों और शिवलिंग के ऊपर लटकने वाली मोती के लड़ियों को स्पष्टतः संदर्भित किया है।
.
 •	जॉन अल्बर्ट मान्डेल्सो ने (अपनी पुस्तक `Voyages and Travels to West-Indies' जो कि John Starkey and John Basset, London के द्वारा प्रकाशित की गई है) में सन् 1638 में (मुमताज़ के मौत के केवल 7 साल बाद) आगरा के जन-जीवन का विस्तृत वर्णन किया है परंतु उसमें ताजमहल के निर्माण के बारे में कुछ भी नहीं लिखा है जबकि सामान्यतः दृढ़तापूर्वक यह कहा या माना जाता है कि सन् 1631 से 1653 तक ताज का निर्माण होता रहा है।
.

----------


## shriram

।
.
ताज के गुम्मद पर स्थापित कलश किसके ऊपर नारियल की आकृति बनी है।
.
  संस्कृत शिलालेख द्वारा ताज के मूलतः शिव मंदिर होने का समर्थन ।
.
 •	एक संस्कृत शिलालेख भी ताज के मूलतः शिव मंदिर होने का समर्थन करता है। इस शिलालेख में, जिसे कि गलती से बटेश्वर शिलालेख कहा जाता है (वर्तमान में यह शिलालेख लखनऊ अजायबघर के सबसे ऊपर मंजिल स्थित कक्ष में संरक्षित है) में संदर्भित है, ।
.
 "एक विशाल शुभ्र शिव मंदिर भगवान शिव को ऐसा मोहित किया कि उन्होंने वहाँ आने के बाद फिर कभी अपने मूल निवास स्थान कैलाश वापस न जाने का निश्चय कर लिया।" ।
.
शाहज़हां के आदेशानुसार सन् 1155 के इस शिलालेख को ताजमहल के वाटिका से उखाड़ दिया गया। इस शिलालेख को 'बटेश्वर शिलालेख' नाम देकर इतिहासज्ञों और पुरातत्वविज्ञों ने बहुत बड़ी भूल की है क्योंकि क्योंकि कहीं भी कोई ऐसा अभिलेख नहीं है कि यह बटेश्वर में पाया गया था। ।
.
वास्तविकता तो यह है कि इस शिलालेख का नाम 'तेजोमहालय शिलालेख' होना चाहिये क्योंकि यह ताज के वाटिका में जड़ा हुआ था और शाहज़हां के आदेश से इसे निकाल कर फेंक दिया गया था। शाहज़हां के कपट का एक सूत्र ।
.
Archealogiical Survey of India Reports (1874 में प्रकाशित) के पृष्ठ 216-217, खंड 4 में मिलता है जिसमें लिखा है, great square black balistic pillar which, with the base and capital of another pillar....now in the grounds of Agra,...it is well known, once stood in the garden of Tajmahal".।
.

----------


## shriram

.
थॉमस ट्विनिंग की अनुपस्थित गजप्रतिमा के सम्बवन्धम में कथन 
.
 •	ताज के निर्माण के अनेक वर्षों बाद शाहज़हां ने इसके संस्कृत शिलालेखों व देवी-देवताओं की प्रतिमाओं तथा दो हाथियों की दो विशाल प्रस्तर प्रतिमाओं के साथ बुरी तरह तोड़फोड़ करके वहाँ कुरान की आयतों को लिखवा कर ताज को विकृत कर दिया, हाथियों की इन दो प्रतिमाओं के सूंड आपस में स्वागतद्वार के रूप में जुड़े हुये थे, जहाँ पर दर्शक आजकल प्रवेश की टिकट प्राप्त करते हैं वहीं ये प्रतिमाएँ स्थित थीं। थॉमस ट्विनिंग नामक एक अंग्रेज (अपनी पुस्तक "Travels in India A Hundred Years ago" के पृष्ठ 191 में) लिखता है, "सन् 1794 के नवम्बर माह में मैं ताज-ए-महल और उससे लगे हुये अन्य भवनों को घेरने वाली ऊँची दीवार के पास पहुँचा।
.
 वहाँ से मैंने पालकी ली और..... बीचोबीच बनी हुई एक सुंदर दरवाजे जिसे कि गजद्वार ('COURT OF ELEPHANTS') कहा जाता था की ओर जाने वाली छोटे कदमों वाली सीढ़ियों पर चढ़ा।"   
.

----------


## shriram

कुरान की आयतों के पैबन्द 
.
 •	ताजमहल में कुरान की 14 आयतों को काले अक्षरों में अस्पष्ट रूप में खुदवाया गया है किंतु इस इस्लाम के इस अधिलेखन में ताज पर शाहज़हां के मालिकाना ह़क होने के बाबत दूर दूर तक लेशमात्र भी कोई संकेत नहीं है। यदि शाहज़हां ही ताज का निर्माता होता तो कुरान की आयतों के आरंभ में ही उसके निर्माण के विषय में अवश्य ही जानकारी दिया होता।
.
 •	शाहज़हां ने शुभ्र ताज के निर्माण के कई वर्षों बाद उस पर काले अक्षर बनवाकर केवल उसे विकृत ही किया है ऐसा उन अक्षरों को खोदने वाले अमानत ख़ान शिराज़ी ने खुद ही उसी इमारत के एक शिलालेख में लिखा है। कुरान के उन आयतों के अक्षरों को ध्यान से देखने से पता चलता है कि उन्हें एक प्राचीन शिव मंदिर के पत्थरों के टुकड़ों से बनाया गया है। 
.
 वैज्ञानिक पद्धति कार्बन 14 द्वारा जाँच 
.
 •	ताज के नदी के तरफ के दरवाजे के लकड़ी के एक टुकड़े के एक अमेरिकन प्रयोगशाला में किये गये कार्बन 14 जाँच से पता चला है कि लकड़ी का वो टुकड़ा शाहज़हां के काल से 300 वर्ष पहले का है, क्योंकि ताज के दरवाजों को 11वी सदी से ही मुस्लिम आक्रामकों के द्वारा कई बार तोड़कर खोला गया है और फिर से बंद करने के लिये दूसरे दरवाजे भी लगाये गये हैं, ताज और भी पुराना हो सकता है। असल में ताज को सन् 1115 में अर्थात् शाहज़हां के समय से लगभग 500 वर्ष पूर्व बनवाया गया था।
.

----------


## shriram

बनावट तथा वास्तुशास्त्रीय तथ्य द्वारा जॉच 
.
 •	ई.बी. हॉवेल, श्रीमती केनोयर और सर डब्लू.डब्लू. हंटर जैसे पश्चिम के जाने माने वास्तुशास्त्री, जिन्हें कि अपने विषय पर पूर्ण अधिकार प्राप्त है, ने ताजमहल के अभिलेखों का अध्ययन करके यह राय दी है कि ताजमहल हिंदू मंदिरों जैसा भवन है। हॉवेल ने तर्क दिया है कि जावा देश के चांदी सेवा मंदिर का ground plan ताज के समान है।
.
 •	चार छोटे छोटे सजावटी गुम्बदों के मध्य एक बड़ा मुख्य गुम्बद होना हिंदू मंदिरों की सार्वभौमिक विशेषता है। चार कोणों में चार स्तम्भ बनाना हिंदू विशेषता रही है। इन चार स्तम्भों से दिन में चौकसी का कार्य होता था और रात्रि में प्रकाश स्तम्भ का कार्य लिया जाता था। ये स्तम्भ भवन के पवित्र अधिसीमाओं का निर्धारण का भी करती थीं। हिंदू विवाह वेदी और भगवान सत्यनारायण के पूजा वेदी में भी चारों कोणों में इसी प्रकार के चार खम्भे बनाये जाते हैं।
.
  •	ताजमहल की अष्टकोणीय संरचना विशेष हिंदू अभिप्राय की अभिव्यक्ति है क्योंकि केवल हिंदुओं में ही आठ दिशाओं के विशेष नाम होते हैं और उनके लिये खगोलीय रक्षकों का निर्धारण किया जाता है। स्तम्भों के नींव तथा बुर्ज क्रमशः धरती और आकाश के प्रतीक होते हैं। हिंदू दुर्ग, नगर, भवन या तो अष्टकोणीय बनाये जाते हैं या फिर उनमें किसी न किसी प्रकार के अष्टकोणीय लक्षण बनाये जाते हैं तथा उनमें धरती और आकाश के प्रतीक स्तम्भ बनाये जाते हैं, इस प्रकार से आठों दिशाओं, धरती और आकाश सभी की अभिव्यक्ति हो जाती है जहाँ पर कि हिंदू विश्वास के अनुसार ईश्वर की सत्ता है।
.
 •	ताजमहल के गुम्बद के बुर्ज पर एक त्रिशूल लगा हुआ है। इस त्रिशूल का का प्रतिरूप ताजमहल के पूर्व दिशा में लाल पत्थरों से बने प्रांगण में नक्काशा गया है। त्रिशूल के मध्य वाली डंडी एक कलश को प्रदर्शित करता है जिस पर आम की दो पत्तियाँ और एक नारियल रखा हुआ है। यह हिंदुओं का एक पवित्र रूपांकन है। इसी प्रकार के बुर्ज हिमालय में स्थित हिंदू तथा बौद्ध मंदिरों में भी देखे गये हैं।
.
 ताजमहल के चारों दशाओं में बहुमूल्य व उत्कृष्ट संगमरमर से बने दरवाजों के शीर्ष पर भी लाल कमल की पृष्ठभूमि वाले त्रिशूल बने हुये हैं। सदियों से लोग बड़े प्यार के साथ परंतु गलती से इन त्रिशूलों को इस्लाम का प्रतीक चांद-तारा मानते आ रहे हैं और यह भी समझा जाता है कि अंग्रेज शासकों ने इसे विद्युत चालित करके इसमें चमक पैदा कर दिया था।
.
 जबकि इस लोकप्रिय मानना के विरुद्ध यह हिंदू धातुविद्या का चमत्कार है क्योंकि यह जंगरहित मिश्रधातु का बना है और प्रकाश विक्षेपक भी है। त्रिशूल के प्रतिरूप का पूर्व दिशा में होना भी अर्थसूचक है क्योकि हिंदुओं में पूर्व दिशा को, उसी दिशा से सूर्योदय होने के कारण, विशेष महत्व दिया गया है. गुम्बद के बुर्ज अर्थात् (त्रिशूल) पर ताजमहल के अधिग्रहण के बाद 'अल्लाह' शब्द लिख दिया गया है जबकि लाल पत्थर वाले पूर्वी प्रांगण में बने प्रतिरूप में 'अल्लाह' शब्द कहीं भी नहीं है।
.

----------


## shriram

अन्यत असंगतियाँ 
.
 •	शुभ्र ताज के पूर्व तथा पश्चिम में बने दोनों भवनों के ढांचे, माप और आकृति में एक समान हैं और आज तक इस्लाम की परंपरानुसार पूर्वी भवन को सामुदायिक कक्ष (community hall) बताया जाता है जबकि पश्चिमी भवन पर मस्ज़िद होने का दावा किया जाता है। दो अलग-अलग उद्देश्य वाले भवन एक समान कैसे हो सकते हैं? 
.
 इससे सिद्ध होता है कि ताज पर शाहज़हां के आधिपत्य हो जाने के बाद पश्चिमी भवन को मस्ज़िद के रूप में प्रयोग किया जाने लगा। आश्चर्य की बात है कि बिना मीनार के भवन को मस्ज़िद बताया जाने लगा। वास्तव में ये दोनों भवन तेजोमहालय के स्वागत भवन थे।
.
 •	उसी किनारे में कुछ गज की दूरी पर नक्कारख़ाना है जो कि इस्लाम के लिये एक बहुत बड़ी असंगति है (क्योंकि शोरगुल वाला स्थान होने के कारण नक्कारख़ाने के पास मस्ज़िद नहीं बनाया जाता)। 
.
इससे इंगित होता है कि पश्चिमी भवन मूलतः मस्ज़िद नहीं था। इसके विरुद्ध हिंदू मंदिरों में सुबह शाम आरती में विजयघंट, घंटियों, नगाड़ों आदि का मधुर नाद अनिवार्य होने के कारण इन वस्तुओं के रखने का स्थान होना आवश्यक है।
.
 •	ताजमहल में मुमताज़ महल के नकली कब्र वाले कमरे की दीवालों पर बनी पच्चीकारी में फूल-पत्ती, शंख, घोंघा तथा हिंदू अक्षर ॐ चित्रित है। कमरे में बनी संगमरमर की अष्टकोणीय जाली के ऊपरी कठघरे में गुलाबी रंग के कमल फूलों की खुदाई की गई है। कमल, शंख और ॐ के हिंदू देवी-देवताओं के साथ संयुक्त होने के कारण उनको हिंदू मंदिरों में मूलभाव के रूप में प्रयुक्त किया जाता है।
.
 •	जहाँ पर आज मुमताज़ का कब्र बना हुआ है वहाँ पहले तेज लिंग हुआ करता था जो कि भगवान शिव का पवित्र प्रतीक है। इसके चारों ओर परिक्रमा करने के लिये पाँच गलियारे हैं। संगमरमर के अष्टकोणीय जाली के चारों ओर घूम कर या कमरे से लगे विभिन्न विशाल कक्षों में घूम कर और बाहरी चबूतरे में भी घूम कर परिक्रमा किया जा सकता है। 
.
हिंदू रिवाजों के अनुसार परिक्रमा गलियारों में देवता के दर्शन हेतु झरोखे बनाये जाते हैं। इसी प्रकार की व्यवस्था इन गलियारों में भी है। 
.
 •	ताज के इस पवित्र स्थान में चांदी के दरवाजे और सोने के कठघरे थे जैसा कि हिंदू मंदिरों में होता है। संगमरमर के अष्टकोणीय जाली में मोती और रत्नों की लड़ियाँ भी लटकती थीं। ये इन ही वस्तुओं की लालच थी जिसने शाहज़हां को अपने असहाय मातहत राजा जयसिंह से ताज को लूट लेने के लिये प्रेरित किया था।
.
 •	पीटर मुंडी, जो कि एक अंग्रेज था, ने सन् में, मुमताज़ की मौत के एक वर्ष के भीतर ही चांदी के दरवाजे, सोने के कठघरे तथा मोती और रत्नों की लड़ियों को देखने का जिक्र किया है। यदि ताज का निर्माणकाल 22 वर्षों का होता तो पीटर मुंडी मुमताज़ की मौत के एक वर्ष के भीतर ही इन बहुमूल्य वस्तुओं को कदापि न देख पाया होता।
.
 ऐसी बहुमूल्य सजावट के सामान भवन के निर्माण के बाद और उसके उपयोग में आने के पूर्व ही लगाये जाते हैं। ये इस बात का इशारा है कि मुमताज़ का कब्र बहुमूल्य सजावट वाले शिव लिंग वाले स्थान पर कपट रूप से बनाया गया।
.
 •	मुमताज़ के कब्र वाले कक्ष फर्श के संगमरमर के पत्थरों में छोटे छोटे रिक्त स्थान देखे जा सकते हैं। ये स्थान चुगली करते हैं कि बहुमूल्य सजावट के सामान के विलोप हो जाने के कारण वे रिक्त हो गये।
.
 •	मुमताज़ की कब्र के ऊपर एक जंजीर लटकती है जिसमें अब एक कंदील लटका दिया है। ताज को शाहज़हां के द्वारा हथिया लेने के पहले वहाँ एक शिव लिंग पर बूंद बूंद पानी टपकाने वाला घड़ा लटका करता था।
.
 •	ताज भवन में ऐसी व्यवस्था की गई थी कि हिंदू परंपरा के अनुसार शरदपूर्णिमा की रात्रि में अपने आप शिव लिंग पर जल की बूंद टपके। इस पानी के टपकने को इस्लाम धारणा का रूप दे कर शाहज़हां के प्रेमाश्रु बताया जाने लगा। 
.

----------


## shriram

मकबरे पर लटकता हुआ कलश जो कि शिव लिंग पर जलाभिषेक करता है, मकबरे में इसका क्या औचित्य 
.
  ताजमहल में खजाने वाला कुआँ 
.
 तथाकथित मस्ज़िद और नक्कारखाने के बीच एक अष्टकोणीय कुआँ है जिसमें पानी के तल तक सीढ़ियाँ बनी हुई हैं। यह हिंदू मंदिरों का परंपरागत खजाने वाला कुआँ है।
.
 खजाने के संदूक नीचे की मंजिलों में रखे जाते थे जबकि खजाने के कर्मचारियों के कार्यालय ऊपरी मंजिलों में हुआ करता था। 
.
सीढ़ियों के वृतीय संरचना के कारण घुसपैठिये या आक्रमणकारी न तो आसानी के साथ खजाने तक पहुँच सकते थे और न ही एक बार अंदर आने के बाद आसानी के साथ भाग सकते थे, और वे पहचान लिये जाते थे। 
.
यदि कभी घेरा डाले हुये शक्तिशाली शत्रु के सामने समर्पण की स्थिति आ भी जाती थी तो खजाने के संदूकों को पानी में धकेल दिया जाता था जिससे कि वह पुनर्विजय तक सुरक्षित रूप से छुपा रहे। एक मकब़रे में इतना परिश्रम करके बहुमंजिला कुआँ बनाना बेमानी है। इतना विशाल दीर्घाकार कुआँ किसी कब्र के लिये अनावश्यक भी है।
.
 मुमताज के दफ़न की तारीख अविदित होना 
.
 यदि शाहज़हां ने सचमुच ही ताजमहल जैसा आश्चर्यजनक मकब़रा होता तो उसके तामझाम का विवरण और मुमताज़ के दफ़न की तारीख इतिहास में अवश्य ही दर्ज हुई होती। परंतु दफ़न की तारीख कभी भी दर्ज नहीं की गई। इतिहास में इस तरह का ब्यौरा न होना ही ताजमहल की झूठी कहानी का पोल खोल देती है। 
.
 यहाँ तक कि मुमताज़ की मृत्यु किस वर्ष हुई यह भी अज्ञात है। विभिन्न लोगों ने सन् 1629,1630, 1631 या 1632 में मुमताज़ की मौत होने का अनुमान लगाया है। यदि मुमताज़ का इतना उत्कृष्ट दफ़न हुआ होता, जितना कि दावा किया जाता है, तो उसके मौत की तारीख अनुमान का विषय कदापि न होता। 5000 औरतों वाली हरम में किस औरत की मौत कब हुई इसका हिसाब रखना एक कठिन कार्य है। 
.
स्पष्टतः मुमताज़ की मौत की तारीख़ महत्वहीन थी इसीलिये उस पर ध्यान नहीं दिया गया। फिर उसके दफ़न के लिये ताज किसने बनवाया? 
.
 आधारहीन प्रेमकथाएँ 
.
 शाहज़हां और मुमताज़ के प्रेम की कहानियाँ मूर्खतापूर्ण तथा कपटजाल हैं। न तो इन कहानियों का कोई ऐतिहासिक आधार है न ही उनके कल्पित प्रेम प्रसंग पर कोई पुस्तक ही लिखी गई है। ताज के शाहज़हां के द्वारा अधिग्रहण के बाद उसके आधिपत्य दर्शाने के लिये ही इन कहानियों को गढ़ लिया गया।
.

----------


## shriram

कीमत
.
 शाहज़हां के शाही और दरबारी दस्तावेज़ों में ताज की कीमत का कहीं उल्लेख नहीं है क्योंकि शाहज़हां ने कभी ताजमहल को बनवाया ही नहीं। इसी कारण से नादान लेखकों के द्वारा ताज की कीमत 40 लाख से 9 करोड़ 17 लाख तक होने का काल्पनिक अनुमान लगाया जाता है।
.
 निर्माणकाल 
.
 इसी प्रकार से ताज का निर्माणकाल 10 से 22 वर्ष तक के होने का अनुमान लगाया जाता है। यदि शाहज़हां ने ताजमहल को बनवाया होता तो उसके निर्माणकाल के विषय में अनुमान लगाने की आवश्यकता ही नहीं होती क्योंकि उसकी प्रविष्टि शाही दस्तावेज़ों में अवश्य ही की गई होती।  
.
 भवननिर्माणशास्त्  ी
.
 •	ताज भवन के भवननिर्माणशास्त्  ी (designer, architect) के विषय में भी अनेक नाम लिये जाते हैं जैसे कि ईसा इफेंडी जो कि एक तुर्क था, अहमद़ मेंहदी या एक फ्रांसीसी, आस्टीन डी बोरडीक्स या गेरोनिमो वेरेनियो जो कि एक इटालियन था, या शाहज़हां स्वयं।
.
 •	नदारद दस्तावेज़ ऐसा समझा जाता है कि शाहज़हां के काल में ताजमहल को बनाने के लिये 20 हजार लोगों ने 22 साल तक काम किया। यदि यह सच है तो ताजमहल का नक्शा (design drawings), मजदूरों की हाजिरी रजिस्टर (labour muster rolls), दैनिक खर्च (daily expenditure sheets), भवन निर्माण सामग्रियों के खरीदी के बिल और रसीद (bills and receipts of material ordered) आदि दस्तावेज़ शाही अभिलेखागार में उपलब्ध होते। वहाँ पर इस प्रकार के कागज का एक टुकड़ा भी नहीं है।
.
 •	अतः ताजमहल को शाहज़हाँ ने बनवाया और उस पर उसका व्यक्तिगत तथा सांप्रदायिक अधिकार था जैसे ढोंग को समूचे संसार को मानने के लिये मजबूर करने की जिम्मेदारी चापलूस दरबारी, भयंकर भूल करने वाले इतिहासकार, अंधे भवननिर्माणशस्त्र  , कल्पित कथा लेखक, मूर्ख कवि, लापरवाह पर्यटन अधिकारी और भटके हुये पथप्रदर्शकों (guides) पर है।
.
 •	शाहज़हां के समय में ताज के वाटिकाओं के विषय में किये गये वर्णनों में केतकी, जै, जूही, चम्पा, मौलश्री, हारश्रिंगार और बेल का जिक्र आता है। ये वे ही पौधे हैं जिनके फूलों या पत्तियों का उपयोग हिंदू देवी-देवताओं की पूजा-अर्चना में होता है।
.
 भगवान शिव की पूजा में बेल पत्तियों का विशेष प्रयोग होता है। किसी कब्रगाह में केवल छायादार वृक्ष लगाये जाते हैं क्योंकि श्मशान के पेड़ पौधों के फूल और फल का प्रयोग को वीभत्स मानते हुये मानव अंतरात्मा स्वीकार नहीं करती। ताज के वाटिकाओं में बेल तथा अन्य फूलों के पौधों की उपस्थिति सिद्ध करती है कि शाहज़हां के हथियाने के पहले ताज एक शिव मंदिर हुआ करता था।
.
 •	हिंदू मंदिर प्रायः नदी या समुद्र तट पर बनाये जाते हैं। ताज भी यमुना नदी के तट पर बना है जो कि शिव मंदिर के लिये एक उपयुक्त स्थान है।
.
 •	मोहम्मद पैगम्बर ने निर्देश दिये हैं कि कब्रगाह में केवल एक कब्र होना चाहिये और उसे कम से कम एक पत्थर से चिन्हित करना चाहिये। ताजमहल में एक कब्र तहखाने में और एक कब्र उसके ऊपर के मंज़िल के कक्ष में है तथा दोनों ही कब्रों को मुमताज़ का बताया जाता है, यह मोहम्मद पैगम्बर के निर्देश के निन्दनीय अवहेलना है। 
.
वास्तव में शाहज़हां को इन दोनों स्थानों के शिवलिंगों को दबाने के लिये दो कब्र बनवाने पड़े थे। शिव मंदिर में, एक मंजिल के ऊपर एक और मंजिल में, दो शिव लिंग स्थापित करने का हिंदुओं में रिवाज था जैसा कि उज्जैन के महाकालेश्वर मंदिर और सोमनाथ मंदिर, जो कि अहिल्याबाई के द्वारा बनवाये गये हैं, में देखा जा सकता है।
.
 •	ताजमहल में चारों ओर चार एक समान प्रवेशद्वार हैं जो कि हिंदू भवन निर्माण का एक विलक्षण तरीका है जिसे कि चतुर्मुखी भवन कहा जाता है।

----------


## shriram

.
हिंदू गुम्बज के सम्बपन्धे मे तर्क
.
 •	ताजमहल में ध्वनि को गुंजाने वाला गुम्बद है। ऐसा गुम्बज किसी कब्र के लिये होना एक विसंगति है क्योंकि कब्रगाह एक शांतिपूर्ण स्थान होता है। इसके विरुद्ध हिंदू मंदिरों के लिये गूंज उत्पन्न करने वाले गुम्बजों का होना अनिवार्य है क्योंकि वे देवी-देवता आरती के समय बजने वाले घंटियों, नगाड़ों आदि के ध्वनि के उल्लास और मधुरता को कई गुणा अधिक कर देते हैं।
.
 •	ताजमहल का गुम्बज कमल की आकृति से अलंकृत है। इस्लाम के गुम्बज अनालंकृत होते हैं, दिल्ली के चाणक्यपुरी में स्थित पाकिस्तानी दूतावास और पाकिस्तान की राजधानी इस्लामाबाद के गुम्बज उनके उदाहरण हैं। •	ताजमहल दक्षिणमुखी भवन है। यदि ताज का सम्बंध इस्लाम से होता तो उसका मुख पश्चिम की ओर होता।
.
 कब्र दफनस्थल होता है न कि भवन
.
 •	महल को कब्र का रूप देने की गलती के परिणामस्वरूप एक व्यापक भ्रामक स्थिति उत्पन्न हुई है। इस्लाम के आक्रमण स्वरूप, जिस किसी देश में वे गये वहाँ के, विजित भवनों में लाश दफन करके उन्हें कब्र का रूप दे दिया गया। 
.
अतः दिमाग से इस भ्रम को निकाल देना चाहिये कि वे विजित भवन कब्र के ऊपर बनाये गये हैं जैसे कि लाश दफ़न करने के बाद मिट्टी का टीला बना दिया जाता है। ताजमहल का प्रकरण भी इसी सच्चाई का उदाहरण है। (भले ही केवल तर्क करने के लिये) इस बात को स्वीकारना ही होगा कि ताजमहल के पहले से बने ताज के भीतर मुमताज़ की लाश दफ़नाई गई न कि लाश दफ़नाने के बाद उसके ऊपर ताज का निर्माण किया गया।
.
 •	ताज एक सातमंजिला भवन है। शाहज़ादा औरंगज़ेब के शाहज़हां को लिखे पत्र में भी इस बात का विवरण है। भवन के चार मंजिल संगमरमर पत्थरों से बने हैं जिनमें चबूतरा, चबूतरे के ऊपर विशाल वृतीय मुख्य कक्ष और तहखाने का कक्ष शामिल है। 
.
मध्य में दो मंजिलें और हैं जिनमें 12 से 15 विशाल कक्ष हैं। संगमरमर के इन चार मंजिलों के नीचे लाल पत्थरों से बने दो और मंजिलें हैं जो कि पिछवाड़े में नदी तट तक चली जाती हैं। सातवीं मंजिल अवश्य ही नदी तट से लगी भूमि के नीचे होनी चाहिये क्योंकि सभी प्राचीन हिंदू भवनों में भूमिगत मंजिल हुआ करती है।
.
 •	नदी तट से भाग में संगमरमर के नींव के ठीक नीचे लाल पत्थरों वाले 22 कमरे हैं जिनके झरोखों को शाहज़हां ने चुनवा दिया है। इन कमरों को जिन्हें कि शाहज़हां ने अतिगोपनीय बना दिया है भारत के पुरातत्व विभाग के द्वारा तालों में बंद रखा जाता है। 
.
 सामान्य दर्शनार्थियों को इनके विषय में अंधेरे में रखा जाता है। इन 22 कमरों के दीवारों तथा भीतरी छतों पर अभी भी प्राचीन हिंदू चित्रकारी अंकित हैं। इन कमरों से लगा हुआ लगभग 33 फुट लंबा गलियारा है। गलियारे के दोनों सिरों में एक एक दरवाजे बने हुये हैं। 
.
इन दोनों दरवाजों को इस प्रकार से आकर्षक रूप से ईंटों और गारा से चुनवा दिया गया है कि वे दीवाल जैसे प्रतीत हों।
.
 •	स्पष्तः मूल रूप से शाहज़हां के द्वारा चुनवाये गये इन दरवाजों को कई बार खुलवाया और फिर से चुनवाया गया है। सन् 1934 में दिल्ली के एक निवासी ने चुनवाये हुये दरवाजे के ऊपर पड़ी एक दरार से झाँक कर देखा था।
.
 उसके भीतर एक वृहत कक्ष (huge hall) और वहाँ के दृश्य को********************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************  ****** देख कर वह हक्का-बक्का रह गया तथा भयभीत सा हो गया। वहाँ बीचोबीच भगवान शिव का चित्र था जिसका सिर कटा हुआ था और उसके चारों ओर बहुत सारे मूर्तियों का जमावड़ा था।
.
 ऐसा भी हो सकता है कि वहाँ पर संस्कृत के शिलालेख भी हों। यह सुनिश्चित करने के लिये कि ताजमहल हिंदू चित्र, संस्कृत शिलालेख, धार्मिक लेख, सिक्के तथा अन्य उपयोगी वस्तुओं जैसे कौन कौन से साक्ष्य छुपे हुये हैं उसके के सातों मंजिलों को खोल कर उसकी साफ सफाई करने की नितांत आवश्यकता है।
.
 •	अध्ययन से पता चलता है कि इन बंद कमरों के साथ ही साथ ताज के चौड़ी दीवारों के बीच में भी हिंदू चित्रों, मूर्तियों आदि छिपे हुये हैं। सन् 1959 से 1962 के अंतराल में श्री एस.आर. राव, जब वे आगरा पुरातत्व विभाग के सुपरिन्टेन्डेंट हुआ करते थे, का ध्यान ताजमहल के मध्यवर्तीय अष्टकोणीय कक्ष के दीवार में एक चौड़ी दरार पर गया। उस दरार का पूरी तरह से अध्ययन करने के लिये जब दीवार की एक परत उखाड़ी गई तो संगमरमर की दो या तीन प्रतिमाएँ वहाँ से निकल कर गिर पड़ीं। इस बात को खामोशी के साथ छुपा दिया गया और प्रतिमाओं को फिर से वहीं दफ़न कर दिया गया जहाँ शाहज़हां के आदेश से पहले दफ़न की गई थीं।
.
 इस बात की पुष्टि अनेक अन्य स्रोतों से हो चुकी है। जिन दिनों मैंने ताज के पूर्ववर्ती काल के विषय में खोजकार्य आरंभ किया उन्हीं दिनों मुझे इस बात की जानकारी मिली थी जो कि अब तक एक भूला बिसरा रहस्य बन कर रह गया है। ताज के मंदिर होने के प्रमाण में इससे अच्छा साक्ष्य और क्या हो सकता है? उन देव प्रतिमाओं को जो शाहज़हां के द्वारा ताज को हथियाये जाने से पहले उसमें प्रतिष्ठित थे ताज की दीवारें और चुनवाये हुये कमरे आज भी छुपाये हुये हैं।

----------


## shriram

.
ताजमहल में ॐ की आकृति लिए के फूल
.
 शाहज़हां के पूर्व के ताज के संदर्भ
.
 •	स्पष्टतः के केन्द्रीय भवन का इतिहास अत्यंत पेचीदा प्रतीत होता है। शायद महमूद गज़नी और उसके बाद के मुस्लिम प्रत्येक आक्रमणकारी ने लूट कर अपवित्र किया है परंतु हिंदुओं का इस पर पुनर्विजय के बाद पुनः भगवान शिव की प्रतिष्ठा करके इसकी पवित्रता को फिर से बरकरार कर दिया जाता था। शाहज़हां अंतिम मुसलमान था जिसने तेजोमहालय उर्फ ताजमहल के पवित्रता को भ्रष्ट किया। 
.
 •	विंसेंट स्मिथ अपनी पुस्तक 'Akbar the Great Moghul' में लिखते हैं, "बाबर ने सन् 1630 आगरा के वाटिका वाले महल में अपने उपद्रवी जीवन से मुक्ति पाई"। वाटिका वाला वो महल यही ताजमहल था।
.
 •	बाबर की पुत्री गुलबदन 'हुमायूँनामा' नामक अपने ऐतिहासिक वृतांत में ताज का संदर्भ 'रहस्य महल' (Mystic House) के नाम से देती है।
.
 •	बाबर स्वयं अपने संस्मरण में इब्राहिम लोधी के कब्जे में एक मध्यवर्ती अष्टकोणीय चारों कोणों में चार खम्भों वाली इमारत का जिक्र करता है जो कि ताज ही था। ये सारे संदर्भ ताज के शाहज़हां से कम से कम सौ साल पहले का होने का संकेत देते हैं। 
.
 •	ताजमहल की सीमाएँ चारों ओर कई सौ गज की दूरी में फैली हुई है। नदी के पार ताज से जुड़ी अन्य भवनों, स्नान के घाटों और नौका घाटों के अवशेष हैं। विक्टोरिया गार्डन के बाहरी हिस्से में एक लंबी, सर्पीली, लताच्छादित प्राचीन दीवार है जो कि एक लाल पत्थरों से बनी अष्टकोणीय स्तंभ तक जाती है। इतने वस्तृत भूभाग को कब्रिस्तान का रूप दे दिया गया।
.
 •	यदि ताज को विशेषतः मुमताज़ के दफ़नाने के लिये बनवाया गया होता तो वहाँ पर अन्य और भी कब्रों का जमघट नहीं होता। परंतु ताज प्रांगण में अनेक कब्रें विद्यमान हैं कम से कम उसके पूर्वी एवं दक्षिणी भागों के गुम्बजदार भवनों में।
.
 •	दक्षिणी की ओर ताजगंज गेट के दूसरे किनारे के दो गुम्बजदार भवनों में रानी सरहंडी ब़ेगम, फतेहपुरी ब़ेगम और कु. सातुन्निसा को दफ़नाया गया है। इस प्रकार से एक साथ दफ़नाना तभी न्यायसंगत हो सकता है जबकि या तो रानी का दर्जा कम किया गया हो या कु. का दर्जा बढ़ाया गया हो। शाहज़हां ने अपने वंशानुगत स्वभाव के अनुसार ताज को एक साधारण मुस्लिम कब्रिस्तान के रूप में परिवर्तित कर के रख दिया क्योंकि उसने उसे अधिग्रहित किया था (ध्यान रहे बनवाया नहीं था)। 
.
 •	शाहज़हां ने मुमताज़ से निक़ाह के पहले और बाद में भी कई और औरतों से निक़ाह किया था, अतः मुमताज़ को कोई ह़क नहीँ था कि उसके लिये आश्चर्यजनक कब्र बनवाया जावे।
.
 •	मुमताज़ का जन्म एक साधारण परिवार में हुआ था और उसमें ऐसा कोई विशेष योग्यता भी नहीं थी कि उसके लिये ताम-झाम वाला कब्र बनवाया जावे।
.
  •	शाहज़हां तो केवल एक मौका ढूंढ रहा था कि कैसे अपने क्रूर सेना के साथ मंदिर पर हमला करके वहाँ की सारी दौलत हथिया ले, मुमताज़ को दफ़नाना तो एक बहाना मात्र था।
.
 इस बात की पुष्टि बादशाहनामा में की गई इस प्रविष्टि से होती है कि मुमताज़ की लाश को बुरहानपुर के कब्र से निकाल कर आगरा लाया गया और 'अगले साल' दफ़नाया गया। बादशाहनामा जैसे अधिकारिक दस्तावेज़ में सही तारीख के स्थान पर 'अगले साल' लिखने से ही जाहिर होता है कि शाहज़हां दफ़न से सम्बंधित विवरण को छुपाना चाहता था।
.
 •	विचार करने योग्य बात है कि जिस शाहज़हां ने मुमताज़ के जीवनकाल में उसके लिये एक भी भवन नहीं बनवाया, मर जाने के बाद एक लाश के लिये आश्चर्यमय कब्र कभी नहीं बनवा सकता।
.
 •	एक विचारणीय बात यह भी है कि शाहज़हां के बादशाह बनने के तो या तीन साल बाद ही मुमताज़ की मौत हो गई। तो क्या शाहज़हां ने इन दो तीन साल के छोटे समय में ही इतना अधिक धन संचय कर लिया कि एक कब्र बनवाने में उसे उड़ा सके? 
.
 •	जहाँ इतिहास में शाहज़हां के मुमताज़ के प्रति विशेष आसक्ति का कोई विवरण नहीं मिलता वहीं शाहज़हां के अनेक औरतों के साथ, जिनमें दासी, औरत के आकार के पुतले, यहाँ तक कि उसकी स्वयं की बेटी जहांआरा भी शामिल है, के साथ यौन सम्बंधों ने उसके काल में अधिक महत्व पाया। क्या शाहज़हां मुमताज़ की लाश पर अपनी गाढ़ी कमाई लुटाता? 
.
 •	शाहज़हां एक कृपण सूदखोर बादशाह था। अपने सारे प्रतिद्वंदियों का कत्ल करके उसने राज सिंहासन प्राप्त किया था। जितना खर्चीला उसे बताया जाता है उतना वो हो ही नहीं सकता था। 
.
 •	मुमताज़ की मौत से खिन्न शाहज़हां ने एकाएक ताज बनवाने का निश्चय कर लिया। ये बात एक मनोवैज्ञानिक असंगति है। दुख एक ऐसी संवेदना है जो इंसान को अयोग्य और अकर्मण्य बनाती है।
.
 •	शाहज़हां यदि मूर्ख या बावला होता तो समझा जा सकता है कि वो मृत मुमताज़ के लिये ताज बनवा सकता है परंतु सांसारिक और यौन सुख में लिप्त शाहज़हां तो कभी भी ताज नहीं बनवा सकता क्योंकि यौन भी इंसान को अयोग्य बनाने वाली संवेदना है।
.

----------


## garima

श्रीराम जी  बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है उससे भी अच्छी इसकी सच्चाई।यदी सच में सच है तो हम बचपन से वाही सुनते आये है जो 1 पेज पे बताया है ये सच है की विश्वास करने में थोडा समय लगेगा । पर जब तक सरकार भी इसके लिए कोई कदम उठाये। तभी हर जन तक ये बात इसके सच प्रूफ सबूत सब कुछ पहुंचे तभी कोई विश्वास क्र सके ।
मैंने इसमें 1,2 और लास्ट 5,6 पेज पढ़ा। ।
जोभी जितना भी जाना बहुत खूब था ।
इतनी इनफार्मेशन आपने सबके लिए लाये इसके लिए आपको मेरीतरफ से बधाई।
और बहुत धन्यवाद ।
मैं इसके शेष पेज भी जरूर पढूंगी।
और भी अच्छी इनफार्मेशन हम सभी से शेयर करे।
फिर से एकबार बधाई और धन्यवाद।

----------


## shriram

•	सन् 1973 के आरंभ में जब ताज के सामने वाली वाटिका की खुदाई हुई तो वर्तमान फौवारों के लगभग छः फुट नीचे और भी फौवारे पाये गये। 
.
इससे दो बातें सिद्ध होती हैं। पहली तो यह कि जमीन के नीचे वाले फौवारे शाहज़हां के काल से पहले ही मौजूद थे। दूसरी यह कि पहले से मौजूद फौवारे चूँकि ताज से जाकर मिले थे अतः ताज भी शाहज़हां के काल से पहले ही से मौजूद था।
.
 स्पष्ट है कि इस्लाम शासन के दौरान रख रखाव न होने के कारण ताज के सामने की वाटिका और फौवारे बरसात के पानी की बाढ़ में डूब गये थे।
.
 •	ताजमहल के ऊपरी मंजिल के गौरवमय कक्षों से कई जगह से संगमरमर के पत्थर उखाड़ लिये गये थे जिनका उपयोग मुमताज़ के नकली कब्रों को बनाने के लिये किया गया।
.
 इसी कारण से ताज के भूतल के फर्श और दीवारों में लगे मूल्यवान संगमरमर के पत्थरों की तुलना में ऊपरी तल के कक्ष भद्दे, कुरूप और लूट का शिकार बने नजर आते हैं।
.
 चूँकि ताज के ऊपरी तलों के कक्षों में दर्शकों का प्रवेश वर्जित है, शाहज़हां के द्वारा की गई ये बरबादी एक सुरक्षित रहस्य बन कर रह गई है।
.
 ऐसा कोई कारण नहीं है कि मुगलों के शासन काल की समाप्ति के 200 वर्षों से भी अधिक समय व्यतीत हो जाने के बाद भी शाहज़हां के द्वारा ताज के ऊपरी कक्षों से संगमरमर की इस लूट को आज भी छुपाये रखा जावे। •	फ्रांसीसी यात्री बेर्नियर ने लिखा है कि ताज के निचले रहस्यमय कक्षों में गैर मुस्लिमों को जाने की इजाजत नहीं थी क्योंकि वहाँ चौंधिया देने वाली वस्तुएँ थीं। 
.
यदि वे वस्तुएँ शाहज़हां ने खुद ही रखवाये होते तो वह जनता के सामने उनका प्रदर्शन गौरव के साथ करता। परंतु वे तो लूटी हुई वस्तुएँ थीं और शाहज़हां उन्हें अपने खजाने में ले जाना चाहता था इसीलिये वह नहीं चाहता था कि कोई उन्हें देखे। •	ताज की सुरक्षा के लिये उसके चारों ओर खाई खोद कर की गई है। किलों, मंदिरों तथा भवनों की सुरक्षा के लिये खाई बनाना हिंदुओं में सामान्य सुरक्षा व्यवस्था रही है। 
.
 •	पीटर मुंडी ने लिखा है कि शाहज़हां ने उन खाइयों को पाटने के लिये हजारों मजदूर लगवाये थे। यह भी ताज के शाहज़हां के समय से पहले के होने का एक लिखित प्रमाण है।
.
 •	नदी के पिछवाड़े में हिंदू बस्तियाँ, बहुत से हिंदू प्राचीन घाट और प्राचीन हिंदू शव-दाह गृह है। यदि शाहज़हाँ ने ताज को बनवाया होता तो इन सबको नष्ट कर दिया गया होता। 
.
 •	यह कथन कि शाहज़हाँ नदी के दूसरी तरफ एक काले पत्थर का ताज बनवाना चाहता था भी एक प्रायोजित कपोल कल्पना है। नदी के उस पार के गड्ढे मुस्लिम आक्रमणकारियों के द्वारा हिंदू भवनों के लूटमार और तोड़फोड़ के कारण बने हैं न कि दूसरे ताज के नींव खुदवाने के कारण।
.
 शाहज़हां, जिसने कि सफेद ताजमहल को ही नहीं बनवाया था, काले ताजमहल बनवाने के विषय में कभी सोच भी नहीं सकता था। वह तो इतना कंजूस था कि हिंदू भवनों को मुस्लिम रूप देने के लिये भी मजदूरों से उसने सेंत मेंत में और जोर जबर्दस्ती से काम लिया था। 
.
 •	जिन संगमरमर के पत्थरों पर कुरान की आयतें लिखी हुई हैं उनके रंग में पीलापन है जबकि शेष पत्थर ऊँची गुणवत्ता वाले शुभ्र रंग के हैं। यह इस बात का प्रमाण है कि कुरान की आयतों वाले पत्थर बाद में लगाये गये हैं। 
.
 •	कुछ कल्पनाशील इतिहासकारों तो ने ताज के भवननिर्माणशास्त्  ी के रूप में कुछ काल्पनिक नाम सुझाये हैं पर और ही अधिक कल्पनाशील इतिहासकारों ने तो स्वयं शाहज़हां को ताज के भवननिर्माणशास्त्  ी होने का श्रेय दे दिया है जैसे कि वह सर्वगुणसम्पन्न विद्वान एवं कला का ज्ञाता था। 
.
ऐसे ही इतिहासकारों ने अपने इतिहास के अल्पज्ञान की वजह से इतिहास के साथ ही विश्वासघात किया है वरना शाहज़हां तो एक क्रूर, निरंकुश, औरतखोर और नशेड़ी व्यक्ति था।
.
 •	और भी कई भ्रमित करने वाली लुभावनी बातें बना दी गई हैं। कुछ लोग विश्वास दिलाने की कोशिश करते हैं कि शाहज़हां ने पूरे संसार के सर्वश्रेष्ठ भवननिर्माणशास्त्  ियों से संपर्क करने के बाद उनमें से एक को चुना था।
.
 तो कुछ लोगों का यह विश्वास है कि उसने अपने ही एक भवननिर्माणशास्त्  ी को चुना था। यदि यह बातें सच होती तो शाहज़हां के शाही दस्तावेजों में इमारत के नक्शों का पुलिंदा मिला होता। 
.
परंतु वहाँ तो नक्शे का एक टुकड़ा भी नहीं है। नक्शों का न मिलना भी इस बात का पक्का सबूत है कि ताज को शाहज़हां ने नहीं बनवाया।
.
 •	ताजमहल बड़े बड़े खंडहरों से घिरा हुआ है जो कि इस बात की ओर इशारा करती है कि वहाँ पर अनेक बार युद्ध हुये थे।
.
 •	ताज के दक्षिण में एक प्रचीन पशुशाला है। वहाँ पर तेजोमहालय के पालतू गायों को बांधा जाता था। मुस्लिम कब्र में गाय कोठा होना एक असंगत बात है।
.
 •	ताज के पश्चिमी छोर में लाल पत्थरों के अनेक उपभवन हैं जो कि एक कब्र के लिया अनावश्यक है।
.

----------


## shriram

•	 •	संपूर्ण ताज में 400 से 500 कमरे हैं। कब्र जैसे स्थान में इतने सारे रहाइशी कमरों का होना समझ के बाहर की बात है।
.
 •	ताज के पड़ोस के ताजगंज नामक नगरीय क्षेत्र का स्थूल सुरक्षा दीवार ताजमहल से लगा हुआ है। ये इस बात का स्पष्ट निशानी है कि तेजोमहालय नगरीय क्षेत्र का ही एक हिस्सा था। ताजगंज से एक सड़क सीधे ताजमहल तक आता है। ताजगंज द्वार ताजमहल के द्वार तथा उसके लाल पत्थरों से बनी अष्टकोणीय वाटिका के ठीक सीध में है।
.
 •	ताजमहल के सभी गुम्बजदार भवन आनंददायक हैं जो कि एक मकब़रे के लिय उपयुक्त नहीं है।
.
  •	आगरे के लाल किले के एक बरामदे में एक छोटा सा शीशा लगा हुआ है जिससे पूरा ताजमहल प्रतिबिंबित होता है। ऐसा कहा जाता है कि शाहज़हां ने अपने जीवन के अंतिम आठ साल एक कैदी के रूप में इसी शीशे से ताजमहल को देखते हुये और मुमताज़ के नाम से आहें भरते हुये बिताया था। 
.
 इस कथन में अनेक झूठ का संमिश्रण है। सबसे पहले तो यह कि वृद्ध शाहज़हां को उसके बेटे औरंगज़ेब ने लाल किले के तहखाने के भीतर कैद किया था न कि सजे-धजे और चारों ओर से खुले ऊपर के मंजिल के बरामदे में। 
.
दूसरा यह कि उस छोटे से शीशे को सन् 1930 में इंशा अल्लाह ख़ान नामक पुरातत्व विभाग के एक चपरासी ने लगाया था केवल दर्शकों को यह दिखाने के लिये कि पुराने समय में लोग कैसे पूरे तेजोमहालय को एक छोटे से शीशे के टुकड़े में देख लिया करते थे।
.
  तीसरे, वृद्ध शाहज़हाँ, जिसके जोड़ों में दर्द और आँखों में मोतियाबिंद था घंटो गर्दन उठाये हुये कमजोर नजरों से उस शीशे में झाँकते रहने के काबिल ही नहीं था जब लाल किले से ताजमहल सीधे ही पूरा का पूरा दिखाई देता है तो छोटे से शीशे से केवल उसकी परछाईं को देखने की आवश्कता भी नहीं है। पर हमारी भोली-भाली जनता इतनी नादान है कि धूर्त पथप्रदर्शकों (guides) की इन अविश्वासपूर्ण और विवेकहीन बातों को आसानी के साथ पचा लेती है।
.
 •	ताजमहल के गुम्बज में सैकड़ों लोहे के छल्ले लगे हुये हैं जिस पर बहुत ही कम लोगों का ध्यान जा पाता है। इन छल्लों पर मिट्टी के आलोकित दिये रखे जाते थे जिससे कि संपूर्ण मंदिर आलोकमय हो जाता था।
.
 •	ताजमहल पर शाहज़हां के स्वामित्व तथा शाहज़हां और मुमताज़ के अलौकिक प्रेम की कहानी पर विश्वास कर लेने वाले लोगों को लगता है कि शाहज़हाँ एक सहृदय व्यक्ति था और शाहज़हां तथा मुमताज़ रोम्यो और जूलियट जैसे प्रेमी युगल थे। परंतु तथ्य बताते हैं कि शाहज़हां एक हृदयहीन, अत्याचारी और क्रूर व्यक्ति था जिसने मुमताज़ के साथ जीवन भर अत्याचार किये थे।
.
  •	विद्यालयों और महाविद्यालयों में इतिहास की कक्षा में बताया जाता है कि शाहज़हां का काल अमन और शांति का काल था तथा शाहज़हां ने अनेकों भवनों का निर्माण किया और अनेक सत्कार्य किये जो कि पूर्णतः मनगढ़ंत और कपोल कल्पित हैं। 
.
जैसा कि इस ताजमहल प्रकरण में बताया जा चुका है, शाहज़हां ने कभी भी कोई भवन नहीं बनाया उल्टे बने बनाये भवनों का नाश ही किया और अपनी सेना की 48 टुकड़ियों की सहायता से लगातार 30 वर्षों तक अत्याचार करता रहा जो कि सिद्ध करता है कि उसके काल में कभी भी अमन और शांति नहीं रही।
.
 •	जहाँ मुमताज़ का कब्र बना है उस गुम्बज के भीतरी छत में सुनहरे रंग में सूर्य और नाग के चित्र हैं। 
.
 हिंदू योद्धा अपने आपको सूर्यवंशी कहते हैं अतः सूर्य का उनके लिये बहुत अधिक महत्व है जबकि मुसलमानों के लिये सूर्य का महत्व केवल एक शब्द से अधिक कुछ भी नहीं है।
.
 और नाग का सम्बंध भगवान शंकर के साथ हमेशा से ही रहा है।

----------


## shriram

झूठे दस्तावेज़
.
 •	ताज के गुम्बज की देखरेख करने वाले मुसलमानों के पास एक दस्तावेज़ है जिसे के वे "तारीख-ए-ताजमहल" कहते हैं।
.
  इतिहासकार एच.जी. कीन ने उस पर 'वास्तविक न होने की शंका वाला दस्तावेज़' का मुहर लगा दिया है। कीन का कथन एक रहस्यमय सत्य है 
.
 क्योंकि हम जानते हैं कि जब शाहज़हां ने ताजमहल को नहीं बनवाया ही नहीं तो किसी भी दस्तावेज़ को जो कि ताजमहल को बनाने का श्रेय शाहज़हां को देता है झूठा ही माना जायेगा।
.
  •	पेशेवर इतिहासकार, पुरातत्ववेत्ता तथा भवनशास्त्रियों के दिमाग में ताज से जुड़े बहुत सारे कुतर्क और चतुराई से भरे झूठे तर्क या कम से कम भ्रामक विचार भरे हैं। 
.
 शुरू से ही उनका विश्वास रहा है कि ताज पूरी तरह से मुस्लिम भवन है। उन्हें यह बताने पर कि ताज का कमलाकार होना, चार स्तंभों का होना आदि हिंदू लक्षण हैं, वे गुणवान लोग इस प्रकार से अपना पक्ष रखते हैं कि ताज को बनाने वाले कारीगर, कर्मचारी आदि हिंदू थे और शायद इसीलिये उन्होंने हिंदू शैली से उसे बनाया। 
.
 पर उनका पक्ष गलत है क्योंकि मुस्लिम वृतान्त दावा करता है कि ताज के रूपांकक (designers) बनवाने वाले शासक मुस्लिम थे, और कारीगर, कर्मचारी इत्यादि लोग मुस्लिम तानाशाही के विरुद्ध अपनी मनमानी कर ही नहीं सकते थे।

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल में कलश की आकृति
.
 •	इस्लांम का मुख्य< काम भारत को लूटना मात्र था, उन्हो ने तत्का लीन मन्दिरो अपना निशाना बनया, वास्ताव में ताजमहल तेजोमहल शिव मन्दिर है।
.
  हिन्दू  मंदिर उस समय अपने ऐश्वर्य के चरम पर रहे थे। इसी प्रकार आज का ताजमहल नाम से विख्या त तेजोमहाजय को भी अपना निशाना बनाया।
.
  मुस्लिम शासकों ने देश के हिंदू भवनों को मुस्लिम रूप देकर उन्हें बनवाने का श्रेय स्वयं ले लिया इस बात का ताज एक आदर्श उदारहरण है।
.
 चित्रो के झरोखे मे तर्क जिनके आधार पर काफी सच्चा ई ओक साहब ने हमारे सामने रखी है -जो ताजमहल नही तेजोमहालय : एक प्राचीन शिव मंदिर तथ्यों के साथ रखी गयी है.

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल में कलश की आकृति
.
 •	इस्लांम का मुख्य< काम भारत को लूटना मात्र था, उन्होखने तत्कासलीन मन्दिरो अपना निशाना बनया, वास्ताव में ताजमहल तेजोमहल शिव मन्दिर है।
.
  हिन्दू  मंदिर उस समय अपने ऐश्वर्य के चरम पर रहे थे। इसी प्रकार आज का ताजमहल नाम से विख्या त तेजोमहाजय को भी अपना निशाना बनाया।
.
  मुस्लिम शासकों ने देश के हिंदू भवनों को मुस्लिम रूप देकर उन्हें बनवाने का श्रेय स्वयं ले लिया इस बात का ताज एक आदर्श उदारहरण है। 
.
 चित्रो के झरोखे मे तर्क जिनके आधार पर काफी सच्चा ई ओक साहब ने हमारे सामने रखी है -जो ताजमहल नही तेजोमहालय : एक प्राचीन शिव मंदिर तथ्यों के साथ रखी गयी है. 
.

.
ताज महल की इस कहानी को  लाने मे मेरा योगदान उतना ही है जितना कि रामसेतु के निर्माण में गिलहरी का था, श्रेय मूल लेखक श्री ओक साहब तथा आगरा निवासी पंडित कृष्ण कुमार पाण्डेय जी के शोध  एवं अन्य  प्रत्य क्ष व परोक्ष रूप से लगे सभी इतिहास प्रेमियो को जिनमे श्री प्रतुल वशिष्ठ जी तथा श्री परमेन्द्र प्रताप सिंह जी प्रमुख रहे हैं .

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल नही तेजोमहालय : एक प्राचीन शिव मंदिर तथ्य और चित्र 
.
 मेरे पूर्व के लेख ताजमहल एक शिव मंदिर में मैने प्रसिद्ध राष्ट्र.वादी इतिहासकार प्रो. पुरूषोत्तवम नाथ ओक जी की किताब पर आधारित एक लेख तैयार किया था जिसमे तर्को के सस्थ ताज महल के प्रचीन शिवमंदिर तेजोमहालय और अग्रेश्वर महादेव नागनाथेश्वर  नामक शिवलिंग होने की बात कहते है। श्री ओक साहब ने इस सम्बअन्धा में एक याचिका भी दायर की थी, जिसमें उन्होंने ताज को एक हिन्दू स्मारक घोषित करने एवं कब्रों तथा सील्ड कक्षों को खोलने व यह देखने कि उनमें शिव लिंग, या अन्य मन्दिर के अवशेष हैं, या नहीं पता लगाने की अपील थी किन्तु माननीय सर्वोच्चक न्या्यालय द्वारा उनकी इस याचिका को अस्वीकार कर दिया गयाफ। माननीय सवोच्च  न्या यालय द्वारा उनकी याचिका को अवीस याकार करने के सम्बपन्धत मे अनेक प्रत्य्क्ष और अप्रत्य्क्ष तत्काालीन कारण हो सकते है।
.
   ताजमहल और गुम्बद के सामने का दृश्य  
.
 ताजमहल के अंदर पानी का कुंवा 
.
 ताजमहल का आकाशीय दृश्य 
.
प्रो. ओक आपने तथ्यों के आधार पर जोर देकर कहते हैं कि हिंदू मंदिरों में ही पूजा एवं धार्मिक संस्कारों के लिए भगवान् शिव की मूर्ति, त्रिशूल, कलश और ॐ आदि वस्तुएं प्रयोग की जाती हैं। ताजमहल मे ऐसी बहुत सी आकृतियों और शिल्प सम्बन्धी तथ्यश और दृश्यय इस बात की ओर इंगित करते हैं जो इस  बात को सोचने की ओर विवश करते है कि ताजमहल विशाल मकबरा न होकर विशेषतः हिंदू शिव मन्दिर है. 
.
  ताजमहल के शिखर के ठीक पास का दृश्य 
.
 ताजमहल के शिखर की आँगन में छायाचित्र कि बनावट 
.
 ताजमहल के प्रवेश द्वार पर बने लाल कमल 
.
 ताज महल के गुम्बद और शिखर के पास का दृश्य

----------


## shriram

.
 ताजमहल को श्री रवींद्रनाथ टैगोर द्वारा ” समय के गाल पर, एक आंसू ” के रूप में वर्णित किया गया था ताजमहल का ऐसा विवरण हिन्दू समाज की तात्कालिक बेबसी को उजागर करता है बटेश्वर से मिला एक संस्कृत शिलालेख से ताजमहल के मूलतः शिव मंदिर होने का उल्लेख मिलता है ।
.
  इस शिलालेख को बटेश्वर शिलालेख कहा जाता है, वर्तमान में यह शिलालेख लखनऊ अजायबघर के सबसे ऊपर मंजिल स्थित कक्ष में संरक्षित है, इस शिलालेख के अनुसार : “एक विशाल शुभ शिव मंदिर ने भगवान शिव को ऐसा मोहित किया कि उन्होंने वहाँ आने के बाद फिर कभी अपने मूल निवास स्थान कैलाश वापस न जाने का निश्चय कर लिया।” 
.
  ताज के बेल-बूटों में हिन्दू चिन्ह गणेश, हाथी, कमल 
.
 शाहज़हां के आदेशानुसार सन् 1155 के इस शिलालेख को तात्कालिक शिव मंदिर की वाटिका से उखाड़ दिया गया और शिव मंदिर को मकबरे में तब्दील कर दिया गय। यह शिलालेख बटेश्वर में कैसे पहुँचा इस सम्बदन्धक में विभिन्ना मत हो सकते है सम्भकवत: यह भी हो सकता कि किसी शिव भक्त द्वारा इसे संरक्षित करने के उदेश्य से ही बटेश्वर लाया गया हो।  
.
 वास्तविकता तो यह है कि इस शिलालेख का नाम ‘तेजोमहालय शिलालेख’ होना चाहिये क्योंकि यह तेजो-महालय शिव मंदिर की वाटिका में जड़ा हुआ था और शाहज़हां के आदेश से इसे निकाल कर फेंक दिया गया था। 
.
 बटेश्वर अपने आंचल में रामायण और महाभारत कालीन इतिहास को समेटे रहा है, तीर्थ बटेश्वर ने मुगलों के कई आक्रमणों को झेला है और मंदिर ध्वंश करने की मुग़ल-कालीन परम्परा का अडिग हो हिन्दू धर्म की पुर्रर की आस्था का उद्धरण पेश किया। 
.
 ताजमहल के नाम पर शिव मंदिर तेजो महालय को मिटा देने की सदियों पुरानी षडयंत्रो से बटेश्वर सेप्राप्तक शिलालेख ने पर्दा उठाने का काम किया है। उलटी दिशा में बहती यमुना और इसके किनारे स्थापित 101 शिव मंदिर आज भी श्रद्धालुओं की आस्था को जीवित रखे हुए हैं।
.
  ताजमहल में पीछे की खिड़कियाँ और बंद दरवाजों का दृश्य 
.
  ताज के पिछले हिस्से का दृश्य और बाइस कमरों का समूह 
.
  ताजमहल में वैदिक शैली मे निर्मित गलियारा 
.

.
 इस शिव मन्दिर को शाहजहाँ ने जयपुर के महाराज जयसिंह से अवैध तरीके से छीन लिया था, इस तथ्य को आजतक छुपाये रखा गया |
.
 विश्वकर्मा वास्तुशास्त्र नामक प्रसिद्ध ग्रंथ में शिवलिंगों में “तेज-लिंग” का वर्णन आता है। ताजमहल में “तेज-लिंग” प्रतिष्ठित था इसलिये उसका नाम तेजो-महालय पड़ा था। तेजो महालय मुग़ल बादशाह के युग से पहले बना था और यह भगवान् शिव को समर्पित था और आगरा के राजपूतों द्वारा पूजा जाता था। 
.
 ताज महल में आज भी संगमरमर की जाली में 108 कलश चित्रित है मन्दिर परंपरा में 108 की संख्या को पवित्र माना जाता है। 
.
1985 में न्यूयार्क के पुरातत्वविद प्रो. मर्विन मिलर ने ताज के दरवाजे की लकड़ी की कार्बन डेटिंग के आधार पर यह सिद्ध किया कि यह दरवाजा सन् 1359 के आसपास अर्थात् शाहजहाँ के काल से लगभग 300 वर्ष पुराना है।  
.
  ताजमहल के अन्दर ईंटों से बंद किया गया विशाल रोशनदान 
.
  ताजमहल के अन्दर बंद कमरे की वैदिक शैली में निर्मित छत 
.
  ताजमहल के अन्दर दरवाजों में लगी गुप्त दीवार, जिससे अन्य कमरों का सम्पर्क था 
.
  ताजमहल के मकबरे के पास संगीतालय 
.

----------


## shriram

.
इस शिव मन्दिर को शाहजहाँ ने जयपुर के महाराज जयसिंह से अवैध तरीके से छीन लिया था, इस तथ्य को आजतक छुपाये रखा गया | विश्वकर्मा वास्तुशास्त्र नामक प्रसिद्ध ग्रंथ में शिवलिंगों में “तेज-लिंग” का वर्णन आता है। ताजमहल में “तेज-लिंग” प्रतिष्ठित था इसलिये उसका नाम तेजो-महालय पड़ा था। 
.
तेजो महालय मुग़ल बादशाह के युग से पहले बना था और यह भगवान् शिव को समर्पित था और आगरा के राजपूतों द्वारा पूजा जाता था। ताज महल में आज भी संगमरमर की जाली में 108 कलश चित्रित है मन्दिर परंपरा में 108 की संख्या को पवित्र माना जाता है। 
.
1985 में न्यूयार्क के पुरातत्वविद प्रो. मर्विन मिलर ने ताज के दरवाजे की लकड़ी की कार्बन डेटिंग के आधार पर यह सिद्ध किया कि यह दरवाजा सन् 1359 के आसपास अर्थात् शाहजहाँ के काल से लगभग 300 वर्ष पुराना है। 
.
  ताजमहल के ऊपरी तल पर स्थित एक बंद कमरा 
.
  ताजमहल निचले तल पर स्थित संगमरमरी कमरों का समूह 
.
  ताजमहल की दीवारों पर बने हुए फूल जिनमे छुपा हुआ है ओम् ( ॐ ) 
.
  ताजमहल के अंदर कमरों के मध्य 300 फीट लंबा गलियारा 
.
  ताजमहल के अंदर निचले तल पर जाने के लिए सीढियां 
.
  ताजमहल के अंदर कमरों के मध्य 300 फीट लंबा गलियारा 
.
  ताजमहल के अंदर २२ गुप्त कमरों में से एक कमरे का आतंरिक दृश्य 
.

.
आज भी ताजमहल के बहुत से कमरे शाहजहाँ के काल से बंद पड़े हैं, जो आम जनता की पहुँच से परे हैं। ताज महल के सम्बन्ध में यह आम किवदंत्ती प्रचलित है कि ताजमहल के अन्दर जहाँ मुमताज की कब्र मानी जाती है। 
.
वहाँ पर सदैव बूँद बूँद कर पानी टपकता रहता है, यदि यह सत्य है तो पूरे विश्व मे किसी भी कब्र पर बूँद बूँद कर पानी नही टपकाया जाता, जबकि प्रत्येक हिंदू शिव मन्दिर में ही शिवलिंग पर बूँद बूँद कर पानी टपकाने की व्यवस्था की जाती है। 
.
ताजमहल की यह बनावट वास्त व मे किसी प्रचीन शिव मंदिर के आधार पर ही है जो शिव लिंक के जल अभिषेक की प्रक्रिया का निर्वाहन करती है।
.

----------


## shriram

.
   ईंटों से बंद किया गया विशाल रोशनदान 
.
  बादशाहनामा के अनुसार इस स्थान पर मुमताज को दफनाया गया 
.
  बहुत से साक्ष्यों को छुपाने के लिए,गुप्त ईंटों से बंद किया गया दरवाजा 
.
  बुरहानपुर मध्य प्रदेश मे स्थित महल जहाँ मुमताज-उल-ज़मानी कि मृत्यु हुई थी 
.
  दरवाजों में लगी गुप्त दीवार से अन्य कमरों का सम्पर्क था 
.
 नोट - मेरे विरोध के बाद भी विकिपीडिया कुछ तथाकथित सेक्युलर एवं वामपंथी तत्वों द्वारा मेरे विरोध के बाद भी गुंडागर्दी वाली भाषा के साथ "क्या ताजमहल एक शिव मंदिर है" विषयक लेख को जबरजस्ती हटा दिया गया। मुझे लगा कि यह मु*हीम रूकनी नही चाहिये और अन्यक तथ्योत के साथ इस विषय पर लेख लिखे जाने की अवाश्यशकता है।
.

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल नही तेजोमहालय: शिव मंदिर होने का मिला साक्ष्य 
.
 ताजमहल या तेजोमहालय इसकी गुत्थी सुलझने में तो न जाने कितना वक्त लगे। हां, इतिहास कुछ तथ्यों की धुंधली ही सही पर तस्वीर पेश कर रहा है।
.
  वर्ष 1888 में मिले एक शिलालेख में ताज को राजा परमार्दिदेव का शिव मंदिर बताया गया है। 
.
    इतिहास की बेशकीमती जानकारी देने वाला शिलालेख बटेश्वर में कराए गए उत्खनन में मिला था। 
.
 दुनिया के सातवें अजूबे ताजमहल को लेकर सिविल अदालत में लखनऊ के हरीशंकर जैन और अन्य द्वारा अग्रेश्वर नाथ महादेव का मंदिर बताते हुए वाद दायर किया गया।
.
  इसमें तर्क दिया गया कि मंदिर का निर्माण 12वीं शताब्दी में राजा परमार्दिदेव द्वारा कराया गया। 
.
 जागरण की छानबीन में सामने आया है कि बटेश्वर में हुए उत्खनन में मिले राजा परमार्दिदेव से जुड़ा एक शिलालेख भी यही कहता है। यह शिलालेख बटेश्वर में एक टीले पर वर्ष 1888 में कराए गए उत्खनन में मिला था।
.
    यह राजा परमार्दिदेव के शासन विक्रमी संवत् 1252 (1195 ईस्वी) से जुड़ा है। शिलालेख पर दो फुट चौड़ाई और करीब एक फुट आठ इंच ऊंचाई में नागरी लिपि में संस्कृत भाषा में 24 श्लोक उत्कीर्ण हैं।
.
  इनमें राजा परमार्दिदेव के मंत्री सलक्षणा द्वारा दो भव्य मंदिर बनवाने का उल्लेख है, जिनमें एक वैष्णव और दूसरा शैव मंदिर था। 
.
 इनमें से शैव मंदिर के निर्माण का काम सलक्षणा के पुत्र पुरुषोत्तमा द्वारा पूर्ण कराया गया था।
.
  शिलालेख में यह स्पष्ट नहीं होता कि परमार्दिदेव ने मंदिरों का निर्माण कहां कराया? मगर यह स्पष्ट है कि विष्णु भगवान का एक मंदिर बनवाया और उसमें प्रतिमा स्थापित की, जिसकी ऊंचाई आकाश को चूमती थी।
.
  वहीं भगवान शिव का चंद्रमा की तरह चमकने वाला बर्फ की तरह चमकने वाला मंदिर बनवाया, जिससे कि आराध्य देव अपने निवास स्थान कैलास पर जाने के बारे में न सोचें।
.
   भारतीय पुरातत्व सर्वेक्षण की एपिग्राफिका इंडिका वोल्यूम-फस्र्ट और कार्पस इंस्क्रिप्शंस इंडीकेरम वोल्यूम सात-भाग 3 में शिलालेख के उत्खनन और उस पर उत्कीर्ण लेख के साथ उसका अनुवाद भी दिया गया है। 
.
 उत्खनन में मिला शिलालेख इस समय लखनऊ के संग्रहालय में रखा हुआ है।
.
  ताज भी चंद्रमा के समान ही चमकता है, इसी के चलते सिविल अदालत में दायर वाद में उसे राजा परमार्दिदेव द्वारा बनवाया गया शिव मंदिर बताया गया है।
.
  इस मामले में छह मई को गृह मंत्रालय, संस्कृति मंत्रालय और एएसआइ को जवाब दाखिल करना है। 13 मई को वाद बिंदु तय किए जाएंगे।
.

----------


## shriram

कौन थे राजा परमार्दिदेव - 
.
 राजा परमार्दिदेव कालिंजर व महोबा के शासक थे। 1165 ईस्वी में सिंहासन पर बैठे। उन्हें चंदेल वंश का अंतिम प्रभावशाली शासक माना जाता है। 
.
 चंदेलों का साम्राज्य यमुना-नर्मदा नदी के बीच फैला था, जिसमें वर्तमान बुंदेलखंड और दक्षिणी पश्चिमी उत्तर प्रदेश का बड़ा हिस्सा आता था। 
.
 परमार्दिदेव के सेनापति आल्हा और ऊदल ने पृथ्वीराज चौहान से टक्कर ली। 
.
 वह कन्नौज के राजा जयचंद्र के मित्र थे, इसलिए अजमेर के शासक पृथ्वीराज चौहान उनके प्रतिद्वंद्वी थे। 
.
  कुतुबुद्दीन ऐबक ने 1202 ईस्वी में कालिंजर पर आक्रमण किया। कुछ दिन तक लडऩे के बाद परमार्दिदेव ने हार मान ली। जिसके कुछ दिन बाद ही उनकी मृत्यु हो गई। (दैनिक जागरण की रपट) 
.
 ताजमहल का इतिहास - ताज मकबरा नही अग्रेश्वर महदेव शिव 
.
 यमुना नदी के किनारे सफेद पत्थरों से निर्मित अलौकिक सुंदरता की तस्वीर ‘ताजमहल’ न केवल भारत में, बल्कि पूरे विश्व में अपनी पहचान बना चुका है। 
.
ताजमहल को दुनिया के सात आश्चर्यों में शामिल किया गया है। हालांकि इस बात को लेकर हमेशा से सवाल उठते रहे हैं कि ताजमहल को शाहजहां ने बनवाया है या फिर किसी और ने। ताजमहल की सच्चाई और हकीकत आज पूरा विश्व जानने को आतुर है।
.

----------


## shriram

भारतीय इतिहास के पन्नो में यह लिखा है कि ताजमहल को शाहजहां ने मुमताज के लिए बनवाया था। वह मुमताज से प्यार करता था। 
.
 दुनिया भर में ताजमहल को प्रेम का प्रतीक माना जाता है, लेकिन कुछ इतिहासकार इससे इत्तेफाक नहीं रखते हैं। उनका मानना है कि ताजमहल को शाहजहां ने नहीं बनवाया था वह तो पहले से बना हुआ था। उसने इसमें हेर-फेर करके इसे इस्लामिक लुक दिया था।
.
  इसे शाहजहां और मुमताज का मकबरा माना जाता है। उल्लेखनीय है कि ताजमहल के पूरा होने के तुरंत बाद ही शाहजहां को उसके पुत्र औरंगजेब द्वारा अपदस्थ कर आगरा के किले में कैद कर दिया गया था। शाहजहां की मृत्यु के बाद उसे उसकी पत्नी के बराबर में दफना दिया गया।
.
  प्रसिद्ध शोधकर्ता और इतिहासकार पुरुषोत्तम नागेश ओक ने अपनी शोधपूर्ण पुस्तक में तथ्यों के माध्यम से ताजमहल के रहस्य से पर्दा उठाया है। 
.
  दौलत छुपाने की जगह या मुमताज का मकबरा? इतिहासकार पुरुषोत्तम ओक ने अपनी पुस्तक में लिखा हैं कि शाहजहां ने दरअसल, वहां अपनी लूट की दौलत छुपा रखी थी इसलिए उसे कब्र के रूप में प्रचारित किया गया।
.
  यदि शाहजहां चकाचैंध कर देने वाले ताजमहल का वास्तव में निर्माता होता तो इतिहास में ताजमहल में मुमताज को किस दिन बादशाही ठाठ के साथ दफनाया गया, उसका अवश्य उल्लेख होता।
.
  ओक के अनुसार जयपुर राजा से हड़प किए हुए पुराने महल में दफनाए जाने के कारण उस दिन का कोई महत्व नहीं? शहंशाह के लिए मुमताज के कोई मायने नहीं थे। 
.
 क्योंकि जिस जनानखाने में हजारों सुंदर स्त्रियां हों उसमें भला प्रत्येक स्त्री की मृत्यु का हिसाब कैसे रखा जाए।
.
  जिस शाहजहां ने जीवित मुमताज के लिए एक भी निवास नहीं बनवाया वह उसके मरने के बाद भव्य महल बनवाएगा? 
.
  आगरा से 600 किलोमीटर दूर बुरहानपुर में मुमताज की कब्र है, जो आज भी ज्यों की त्यों है। 
.
 बाद में उसके नाम से आगरे के ताजमहल में एक और कब्र बनी और वे नकली है।
.
  बुरहानपुर से मुमताज का शव आगरे लाने का ढोंग क्यों किया गया? 
.
 माना जाता है कि मुमताज को दफनाने के बहाने शाहजहां ने राजा जयसिंह पर दबाव डालकर उनके महल (ताजमहल) पर कब्जा किया और वहां की संपत्ति हड़पकर उनके द्वारा लूटा गया खजाना छुपाकर सबसे नीचले माला पर रखा था जो आज भी रखा है।
.

----------


## shriram

मुमताज का इंतकाल 1631 को बुरहानपुर के बुलारा महल में हुआ था।
.
  वहीं उन्हें दफना दिया गया था। लेकिन माना जाता है कि उसके 6 महीने बाद राजकुमार शाह शूजा की निगरानी में उनके शरीर को आगरा लाया गया। 
.
 आगरा के दक्षिण में उन्हें अस्थाई तौर फिर से दफन किया गया और आखिर में उन्हें अपने मुकाम यानी ताजमहल में दफन कर दिया गया। 
.
  पुरुषोत्तम जी  के  अनुसार क्योंकि शाहजहां ने मुमताज के लिए दफन स्थान बनवाया और वह भी इतना सुंदर तो इतिहासकार मानने लगे कि निश्चित ही फिर उनका मुमताज के प्रति प्रेम होना ही चाहिए।
.
  तब तथाकथित इतिहासकारों ने इसे प्रेम का प्रतीक लिखना शुरू कर दिया। उन्होंने उनकी गाथा को लैला-मजनू, रोमियो-जूलियट जैसा लिखा जिसके चलते फिल्में भी बनीं और दुनियाभर में ताजमहल प्रेम का प्रतीक बन गया। 
.
  मुमताज से विवाह होने से पूर्व शाहजहां के कई अन्य विवाह हुए थे अतः मुमताज की मृत्यु पर उसकी कब्र के रूप में एक अनोखा खर्चीला ताजमहल बनवाने का कोई कारण नजर नहीं आता। 
.
 मुमताज किसी सुल्तान या बादशाह की बेटी नहीं थी। उसे किसी विशेष प्रकार के भव्य महल में दफनाने का कोई कारण नजर नहीं अता।
.
  उसका कोई खास योगदान भी नहीं था। उसका नाम चर्चा में इसलिए आया क्योंकि युद्ध के रास्ते के दौरान उसने एक बेटी को जन्म दिया था और वह मर गई थी।
.
  शाहजहां के बादशाह बनने के बाद ढाई-तीन वर्ष में ही मुमताज की मृत्यु हो गई थी।
.
   इतिहास में मुमताज से  शाहजहां के प्रेम का उल्लेख जरा भी नहीं मिलता है। 
.
  यह तो अंग्रेज शासनकाल के इतिहासकारों की मनगढ़ंत कल्पना है जिसे भारतीय इतिहासकारों ने विस्तार दिया।
.
   शाहजहां युद्ध कार्य में ही व्यस्त रहता था। वह अपने सारे विरोधियों की हत्या करने के बाद गद्दी पर बैठा था।
.
  ब्रिटिश ज्ञानकोष के अनुसार ताजमहल परिसर में अतिथिगृह, पहरेदारों के लिए कक्ष, अश्वशाला इत्यादि भी हैं।मृतक के लिए इन सबकी क्या आवश्यकता? 
.

----------


## shriram

इतिहासकार पुरुषोत्त ओक ने अपनी किताब में लिखा है कि ताजमहल के हिन्दू मंदिर होने के कई सबूत मौजूद हैं। 
.
सबसे पहले यह कि मुख्य गुम्बद के किरीट पर जो कलश वह हिन्दू मंदिरों की तरह है।
.
 यह शिखर कलश आरंभिक 1800 ईस्वी तक स्वर्ण का था और अब यह कांसे का बना है। 
.
आज भी हिन्दू मंदिरों पर स्वर्ण कलश स्थापित करने की परंपरा है। यह हिन्दू मंदिरों के शिखर पर भी पाया जाता है।
.
  इस कलश पर चंद्रमा बना है। 
.
अपने नियोजन के कारण चन्द्रमा एवं कलश की नोक मिलकर एक त्रिशूल का आकार बनाती है, जो कि हिन्दू भगवान शिव का चिह्न है।
.
 इसका शिखर एक उलटे रखे कमल से अलंकृत है। यह गुम्बद के किनारों को शिखर पर सम्मिलन देता है।
.
  इतिहास में पढ़ाया जाता है कि ताजमहल का निर्माण कार्य 1632 में शुरू और लगभग 1653 में इसका निर्माण कार्य पूर्ण हुआ। 
.
 अब सोचिए कि जब मुमताज का इंतकाल 1631 में हुआ तो फिर कैसे उन्हें 1631 में ही ताजमहल में दफना दिया गया, जबकि ताजमहल तो 1632 में बनना शुरू हुआ था।
.
 यह सब मनगढ़ंत बातें हैं जो अंग्रेज और मुस्लिम इतिहासकारों ने 18वीं सदी में लिखी।
.
  दरअसल 1632 में हिन्दू मंदिर को इस्लामिक लुक देने का कार्य शुरू हुआ।
.
 1649 में इसका मुख्य द्वार बना जिस पर कुरान की आयतें तराशी गईं। 
.
इस मुख्य द्वार के ऊपर हिन्दू शैली का छोटे गुम्बद के आकार का मंडप है और अत्यंत भव्य प्रतीत होता है।
.
 आस पास मीनारें खड़ी की गई और फिर सामने स्थित फव्वारे को फिर से बनाया गया। 
.

----------


## shriram

इतिहासकार पुरुषोत्त ओक ने अपनी किताब में लिखा है कि ताजमहल के हिन्दू मंदिर होने के कई सबूत मौजूद हैं। 
.
सबसे पहले यह कि मुख्य गुम्बद के किरीट पर जो कलश वह हिन्दू मंदिरों की तरह है।
.
 यह शिखर कलश आरंभिक 1800 ईस्वी तक स्वर्ण का था और अब यह कांसे का बना है। 
.
आज भी हिन्दू मंदिरों पर स्वर्ण कलश स्थापित करने की परंपरा है। यह हिन्दू मंदिरों के शिखर पर भी पाया जाता है।
.
  इस कलश पर चंद्रमा बना है। 
.
अपने नियोजन के कारण चन्द्रमा एवं कलश की नोक मिलकर एक त्रिशूल का आकार बनाती है, जो कि हिन्दू भगवान शिव का चिह्न है।
.
 इसका शिखर एक उलटे रखे कमल से अलंकृत है। यह गुम्बद के किनारों को शिखर पर सम्मिलन देता है।
.
  इतिहास में पढ़ाया जाता है कि ताजमहल का निर्माण कार्य 1632 में शुरू और लगभग 1653 में इसका निर्माण कार्य पूर्ण हुआ। 
.
 अब सोचिए कि जब मुमताज का इंतकाल 1631 में हुआ तो फिर कैसे उन्हें 1631 में ही ताजमहल में दफना दिया गया, जबकि ताजमहल तो 1632 में बनना शुरू हुआ था।
.
 यह सब मनगढ़ंत बातें हैं जो अंग्रेज और मुस्लिम इतिहासकारों ने 18वीं सदी में लिखी।
.
  दरअसल 1632 में हिन्दू मंदिर को इस्लामिक लुक देने का कार्य शुरू हुआ।
.
 1649 में इसका मुख्य द्वार बना जिस पर कुरान की आयतें तराशी गईं। 
.
इस मुख्य द्वार के ऊपर हिन्दू शैली का छोटे गुम्बद के आकार का मंडप है और अत्यंत भव्य प्रतीत होता है।
.
 आस पास मीनारें खड़ी की गई और फिर सामने स्थित फव्वारे को फिर से बनाया गया।  
.
   ओक ने लिखा है कि जेए माण्डेलस्लो ने मुमताज की मृत्यु के 7 वर्ष पश्चात Voyages and Travels into the East Indies  नाम से निजी पर्यटन के संस्मरणों में आगरे का तो उल्लेख किया गया है किंतु ताजमहल के निर्माण का कोई उल्लेख नहीं किया।
.
 टाम्हरनिए के कथन के अनुसार 20 हजार मजदूर यदि 22 वर्ष तक ताजमहल का निर्माण करते रहते तो माॅण्डेलस्लो भी उस विशाल निर्माण कार्य का उल्लेख अवश्य करता।
.
  ताज के नदी के तरफ के दरवाजे के लकड़ी के एक टुकड़े की एक अमेरिकन प्रयोगशाला में की गई कार्बन जांच से पता चला है कि लकड़ी का वो टुकड़ा शाहजहां के काल से 300 वर्ष पहले का है, क्योंकि ताज के दरवाजों को 11वीं सदी से ही मुस्लिम आक्रामकों द्वारा कई बार तोड़कर खोला गया है और फिर से बंद करने के लिए दूसरे दरवाजे भी लगाए गए हैं।
.
 ताज और भी पुराना हो सकता है। असल में ताज को सन् 1115 में अर्थात शाहजहां के समय से लगभग 500 वर्ष पूर्व बनवाया गया था।
.
  ताजमहल के गुम्बद पर जो अष्टधातु का कलश खड़ा है वह त्रिशूल आकार का पूर्ण कुंभ है।
.
 उसके मध्य दंड के शिखर पर नारियल की आकृति बनी है। नारियल के तले दो झुके हुए आम के पत्ते और उसके नीचे कलश दर्शाया गया है। 
.
उस चंद्राकार के दो नोक और उनके बीचोबीच नारियल का शिखर मिलाकर त्रिशूल का आकार बना है।
.
 हिन्दू और बौद्ध मंदिरों पर ऐसे ही कलश बने होते हैं।
.
  कब्र के ऊपर गुंबद के मध्य से अष्टधातु की एक जंजीर लटक रही है। शिवलिंग पर जल सिंचन करने वाला सुवर्ण कलश इसी जंजीर पर टंगा रहता था। 
.
उसे निकालकर जब शाहजहां के खजाने में जमा करा दिया गया तो वह जंजीर लटकी रह गई। उस पर लाॅर्ड कर्जन ने एक दीप लटकवा दिया, जो आज भी है। 
.
  कब्रगाह को महल क्यों कहा गया? 
.
मकबरे को महल क्यों कहा गया? 
.
 क्या किसी ने इस पर कभी सोचा, क्योंकि पहले से  ही निर्मित एक महल को कब्रगाह में बदल दिया गया। कब्रगाह में बदलते वक्त उसका नाम नहीं बदला गया। 
.
 यहीं पर शाहजहां से गलती हो गई। उस काल के किसी भी सरकारी या शाही दस्तावेज एवं अखबार आदि में ‘ताजमहल’ शब्द का उल्लेख नहीं आया है। ताजमहल को ताज-ए-महल समझना हास्यास्पद है।
.
  पुरुषोत्तम लिखते हैं कि ‘महल’ शब्द मुस्लिम शब्द नहीं है।
.
 अरब, ईरान, अफगानिस्तान आदि जगह पर एक भी ऐसी मस्जिद या कब्र नहीं है जिसके बाद महल लगाया गया हो। 
.
यह भी गलत है कि मुमताज के कारण इसका नाम मुमताज महल पड़ा, क्योंकि उनकी बेगम का नाम था मुमता-उल-जमानी। 
.
यदि मुमताज के नाम पर इसका नाम रखा होता तो ताजमहल के आगे से मुम को हटा देने का कोई औचित्य नजर नहीं आता।
.
  विंसेंट स्मिथ अपनी पुस्तक 'Akbar the Great Moghul' में लिखते हैं, बाबर ने सन् 1630 में आगरा के वाटिका वाले महल में अपने उपद्रवी जीवन से मुक्ति पाई। 
.
वाटिका वाला वो महल यही ताजमहल था। यह इतना विशाल और भव्य था कि इसके जितना दूसरा कोई भारत में महल नहीं था।
.
 बाबर की पुत्री गुलबदन ‘हुमायूंनामा’ नामक अपने ऐतिहासिक वृत्तांत में ताज का संदर्भ ‘रहस्य महल’ (Mystic House) के नाम से देती है।
.

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल किसने बनवाया -
.
   ओक के अनुसार प्राप्त सबूतों के आधार पर ताजमहल का निर्माण राजा परमर्दिदेव के शासनकाल में 1155 अश्विन शुक्ल पंचमी, रविवार को हुआ था।
.
  अतः बाद में मुहम्मद गौरी सहित कई मुस्लिम आक्रांताओं ने ताजमहल के द्वार आदि को तोड़कर उसको लूटा। 
.
 यह महल आज के ताजमहल से कई गुना ज्यादा बड़ा था और इसके तीन गुम्बद हुआ करते थे। हिन्दुओं ने उसे फिर से मरम्मत करके बनवाया, लेकिन वे ज्यादा समय तक इस महल की रक्षा नहीं कर सके।
.
  पुरषोत्तम नागेश ओक ने ताजमहल पर शोधकार्य करके बताया कि ताजमहल को पहले ‘तेजो महल’ कहते थे।
.
  वर्तमान ताजमहल पर ऐसे 700 चिन्ह खोजे गए हैं जो इस बात को दर्शाते हैं कि इसका रिकंस्ट्रक्शन किया गया है। इसकी मीनारे बहुत बाद के काल में निर्मित की गई। 
.
  ताजमहल एक शिव मंदिर - 
.
 वास्तुकला के विश्वकर्मा वास्तुशास्त्र नामक प्रसिद्ध ग्रंथ में शिवलिंगों में ‘तेज-लिंग’ का वर्णन आता है। 
.
  ताजमहल में ‘तेज-लिंग’ प्रतिष्ठित था इसीलिए उसका नाम ‘तेजोमहालय’ पड़ा था।
.
   शाहजहां के समय यूरोपीय देशों से आने वाले कई लोगों ने भवन का उल्लेख ‘ताज-ए-महल’ के नाम से किया है, जो कि उसके शिव मंदिर वाले परंपरागत संस्कृत नाम ‘तेजोमहालय’ से मेल खाता है।
.
  इसके विरुद्ध शाहजहां और औरंगजेब ने बड़ी सावधानी के साथ संस्कृत से मेल खाते इस शब्द का कहीं पर भी प्रयोग न करते हुए उसके स्थान पर पवित्र मकबरा शब्द का ही प्रयोग किया है। 
.
 ओक के अनुसार अनुसार हुमायूं, अकबर, मुमताज, एतमातुद्दौला और सफदरजंग जैसे सारे शाही और दरबारी लोगों को हिन्दू महलों या मंदिरों में दफनाया गया है।
.
  ताजमहल तेजोमहल शिव मंदिर है - इस बात को स्वीकारना ही होगा कि ताजमहल के पहले से बने ताज के भीतर मुमताज की लाश दफनाई गई न कि लाश दफनाने के बाद उसके ऊपर ताज का निर्माण किया गया।
.
  ‘ताजमहल’ शिव मंदिर को इंगित करने वाले शब्द ‘तेजोमहालय’ शब्द का अपभ्रंश है। तेजोमहालय मंदिर में अग्रेश्वरमहादेव प्रतिष्ठित थे।
.
  देखने वालों ने अवलोकन किया होगा कि तहखाने के अंदर कब्र वाले कमरे में केवल सफेद संगमरमर के पत्थर लगे हैं जबकि अटारी व कब्रों वाले कमरे में पुष्प लता आदि से चित्रित चित्रकारी की गई है।
.
  इससे साफ जाहिर होता है कि मुमताज के मकबरे वाला कमरा ही शिव मंदिर का गर्भगृह है।
.
  संगमरमर की जाली में 108 कलश चित्रित उसके ऊपर 108 कलश आरूढ़ हैं, हिन्दू मंदिर परंपरा में 108 की संख्या को पवित्र माना जाता है।
.
  तेजोमहालय उर्फ ताजमहल को नागनाथेश्वर के नाम से जाना जाता था, क्योंकि उसके जलहरी को नाग के द्वारा लपेटा हुआ जैसा बनाया गया था।
.
  यह मंदिर विशालकाय महल क्षेत्र में था।  
.
  आगरा को प्राचीनकाल में अंगिरा कहते थे, क्योंकि यह ऋषि अंगिरा की तपोभूमि थी। 
.
 अंगिरा ऋषि भगवान शिव के उपासक थे। 
.
 बहुत प्राचीन काल से ही आगरा में 5 शिव मंदिर बने थे। यहां के निवासी सदियों से इन 5 शिव मंदिरों में जाकर दर्शन व पूजन करते थे। 
.
 लेकिन अब कुछ सदियों से
.
  बालकेश्वर, 
.
 पृथ्वीनाथ, 
.
 मनकामेश्वर 
.
 और राजराजेश्वर नामक केवल 4 ही शिव मंदिर शेष हैं। 
.
  5वें शिव मंदिर को सदियों पूर्व कब्र में बदल दिया गया।
.
  स्पष्टतः वह 5वां शिव मंदिर आगरा के इष्टदेव नागराज अग्रेश्वर महादेव नागनाथेश्वर ही हैं, जो कि तेजोमहालय मंदिर उर्फ ताजमहल में प्रतिष्ठित थे।
.

----------


## shriram

.
 इतिहासकार ओक की पुस्तक अनुसार ताजमहल के हिन्दू निर्माण का साक्ष्य देने वाला काले पत्थर पर उत्कीर्ण एक संस्कृत शिलालेख लखनऊ के वास्तु संग्रहालय के ऊपर तीसरी मंजिल में रखा हुआ है। 
.
 यह सन् 1155 का है। उसमें राजा परमर्दिदेव के मंत्री सलक्षण द्वारा कहा गया है कि ‘स्फटिक जैसा शुभ्र इन्दुमौलीश्घ्वर (शंकर) का मंदिर बनाया गया।
.
  (वह इतना सुंदर था कि) उसमें निवास करने पर शिवजी को कैलाश लौटने की इच्छा ही नहीं रही। 
.
 वह मंदिर आश्विन शुक्ल पंचमी, रविवार को बनकर तैयार हुआ।
.
  ताजमहल के उद्यान में काले पत्थरों का एक मंडप था, यह एक ऐतिहासिक उल्लेख है। उसी में वह संस्कृत शिलालेख लगा था।
.
  उस शिलालेख को कनिंगहम ने जान-बूझकर वटेश्वर शिलालेख कहा है ताकि इतिहासकारों को भ्रम में डाला जा सके और ताजमहल के हिन्दू निर्माण का रहस्य गुप्त रहे।
.
  आगरे से 70 मिल दूर बटेश्वर में वह शिलालेख नहीं पाया गया अतः उसे बटेश्वर शिलालेख कहना अंग्रेजी षड्यंत्र है।
.
   ताजमहल के अंदर आज भी अनेक कक्ष रहस्यों को दबाये बंद पड़े हैं जिन्हें सरकार ने खुलवाने की जगह उनके दरवाजे हटा के पत्थरों से सील कर दिया। 
.
 इन कमरों के अंदर क्या हैं ये आप निम्नलिखित शोधो से समझ जायेंगे। 
.
 सरकार ने किस कदर इस सारे भेद से जनता को गुमराह किया हुआ हैं वह इस तथ्य से स्पष्ट है कि
.
  1952 में जब एस.आर .राव पुरात्व अधिकारी थे तब उन्हें ताजमहल की एक दीवार में लम्बी चौड़ी दरार दिखाई दी . 
.
  मरम्मत के दौरान आसपस की और ईंटे निकलवाने की जरुरत पड़ी, जब ईंटे निकाली गयी तो कक्ष में से अष्ट धातु की मूर्तियाँ दिखाई देने लगी... 
.
  तत्कालीन प्रधानमंत्री नेहरु को ज्ञात करवाने पर निर्णय लिया गया की मूर्तियाँ जहाँ से निकली हैं वो जगह ही बंद करवा दी जाए ||
.
    शाहजहां ने तेजोमहल में जो तोड़फोड़ और हेराफेरी की, उसका एक सूत्र सन् 1874 में प्रकाशित पुरातत्व खाते (आर्किओलाजिकल सर्वे आफ इंडिया) के वार्षिक वृत्त के चैथे खंड में पृष्ठ 216 से 17 पर अंकित है।
.
   उसमें लिखा है कि हाल में आगरे के वास्तु संग्रहालय के आंगन में जो चैखुंटा काले बसस्ट का प्रस्तर स्तंभ खड़ा है वह स्तंभ तथा उसी की जोड़ी का दूसरा स्तंभ उसके शिखर तथा चबूतरे सहित कभी ताजमहल के उद्यान में प्रस्थापित थे।
.
  इससे स्पष्ट है कि लखनऊ के वास्तु संग्रहालय में जो शिलालेख है वह भी काले पत्थर का होने से ताजमहल के उद्यान मंडप में प्रदर्शित था।
.
  हिन्दू मंदिर प्रायः नदी या समुद्र तट पर बनाए जाते हैं। ताज भी यमुना नदी के तट पर बना है, जो कि शिव मंदिर के लिए एक उपयुक्त स्थान है।
.
  शिव मंदिर में एक मंजिल के ऊपर एक और मंजिल में दो शिवलिंग स्थापित करने का हिन्दुओं में रिवाज था, जैसा कि उज्जैन के महाकालेश्वर मंदिर और सोमनाथ मंदिर में देखा जा सकता है।
.
  ताजमहल में एक कब्र तहखाने में और एक कब्र उसके ऊपर की मंजिल के कक्ष में है तथा दोनों ही कब्रों को मुमताज का बताया जाता है। जिन संगमरमर के पत्थरों पर कुरान की आयतें लिखी हुई हैं उनके रंग में पीलापन है जबकि शेष पत्थर ऊंची गुणवत्ता वाले शुभ्र रंग के हैं।
.
  यह इस बात का प्रमाण है कि कुरान की आयतों वाले पत्थर बाद में लगाए गए हैं। ताज के दक्षिण में एक प्राचीन पशुशाला है। वहां पर तेजोमहालय की पालतू गायों को बांधा जाता था। मुस्लिम कब्र में गाय कोठा होना एक असंगत बात है।
.

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल के इन दरवाजों में दफन हैं कई रहस्य 
.
  ताजमहल हिन्दू शिव मंदिर है अथवा नहीं यह बहुत ही गूढ़ विषय है किन्तु ताजमहल की सच्चाई के संबध में ताजमहल के तहखानों में कई रहस्य दफन हैं, लेकिन इन रहस्यों और इतिहास पर कोई और नहीं बल्कि भारतीय पुरातत्व सर्वेक्षण विभाग (एएसआई) ही पर्दा डालने में जुटा है। 
.
 भारतीय पुरातत्व सर्वेक्षण विभाग के इस कृत्य से इस बात को जरूर बल मिलता है कि ताजमहल के दरवाजो में कई रहस्य दफ़न है और निश्चित रूप से जिस प्रकार प्रोफ़ेसर पुरुषोत्तम नाथ ओक ने अपने ताजमहल को शिव मंदिर होने की बात कही है वह कही न कही सही है और यह सच्चाई लोगो के समक्ष आना ही चाहिए।
.

----------


## shriram

.
 जिन दरवाजों से मुगल शहंशाह किले से ताजमहल पहुंचते थे, उन्हीं दरवाजों को ईंटों से बंद कर दिया गया है। 1980 के दशक तक यहां लकड़ी का दरवाजा था। यह गेट 8 फीट ऊंचा है, लेकिन अब यह दो फीट तक रह गया है। यमुना से 18 फीट तक सिल्ट यहां जमा हो चुकी है।
.

.
 ब्रिटिश चित्रकार विलियम एंड डेनियल ने ताजमहल के इन दोनों गेटों पर आधारित चित्र भी बनाए थे, जबकि विभाग भी 1960 तक डी-सिल्टिंग कर ताज के मूल फर्श और सीढ़ियों के साथ दरवाजे की रिपेयरिंग करता रहा है, लेकिन दोनों दरवाजे अब बंद हैं।
.

.
 ताजमहल में यमुना किनारे के दरवाजों को खोलने से तहखानों का रहस्य तो सामने आएगा ही, नींव में दीमक लगने, ताज की बुनियाद को नुकसान पहुंचने और कुओं पर मौजूद साल की लकड़ी के सूखने जैसे तथ्य भी सामने आ जाएंगे।
.

.
 1936-37 के इस फोटो में ताज के दोनों दरवाजों के सामने यमुना की सिल्ट हटाने का काम दिख रहा है। 1960 तक डी-सिल्टिंग का काम चला, लेकिन अब महताब बाग में तो एएसआई दो करोड़ रुपए खर्च कर डी-सिल्टिंग कर रहा है लेकिन ताजमहल पर रहस्य खोजने में पर्देदारी है।
.

----------


## shriram

.
 जिन दरवाजों से मुगल शहंशाह किले से ताजमहल पहुंचते थे, उन्हीं दरवाजों को ईंटों से बंद कर दिया गया है। 1980 के दशक तक यहां लकड़ी का दरवाजा था। यह गेट 8 फीट ऊंचा है, लेकिन अब यह दो फीट तक रह गया है। यमुना से 18 फीट तक सिल्ट यहां जमा हो चुकी है।
.

.
 ब्रिटिश चित्रकार विलियम एंड डेनियल ने ताजमहल के इन दोनों गेटों पर आधारित चित्र भी बनाए थे, जबकि विभाग भी 1960 तक डी-सिल्टिंग कर ताज के मूल फर्श और सीढ़ियों के साथ दरवाजे की रिपेयरिंग करता रहा है, लेकिन दोनों दरवाजे अब बंद हैं।
.

.
 ताजमहल में यमुना किनारे के दरवाजों को खोलने से तहखानों का रहस्य तो सामने आएगा ही, नींव में दीमक लगने, ताज की बुनियाद को नुकसान पहुंचने और कुओं पर मौजूद साल की लकड़ी के सूखने जैसे तथ्य भी सामने आ जाएंगे।
.

.
 1936-37 के इस फोटो में ताज के दोनों दरवाजों के सामने यमुना की सिल्ट हटाने का काम दिख रहा है। 1960 तक डी-सिल्टिंग का काम चला, लेकिन अब महताब बाग में तो एएसआई दो करोड़ रुपए खर्च कर डी-सिल्टिंग कर रहा है लेकिन ताजमहल पर रहस्य खोजने में पर्देदारी है। 
.

.
ब्रिटिश चित्रकार डेनियल की 1801 में बनाई गई ताजमहल की पेंटिंग में दोनों ओर दरवाजे और नाव के जरिए ताजमहल में प्रवेश नजर आ रहा है, लेकिन अब ये दरवाजे बंद हैं।
.

.
ताजमहल में रहस्यों से पर्दा उठाने की जगह एएसआई ने उन प्रमाणों को ही मिटाने का प्रयास किया है। ताजमहल यमुना किनारे का यह गेट पूरा नजर आ रहा है, जबकि अब चित्रों में सिल्ट से ढका दरवाजा महज दो फीट ही रह गया है और उसे भी ईंटों से बंद कर दिया गया है।
.

.
इस पेंटिंग में ताजमहल में नदी से उतरकर प्रवेश करते हुए लोग दिख रहे हैं, जबकि अब ये दरवाजे ईंटों से बंद कर दिए गए हैं और महज दो फीट रह गए हैं।
.

----------


## shriram

इस लेख में कई चित्र है जो कि मेरे पास या तो word pad (Microsoft Office Word 2007) में है या फिर net से सीधे Download है .उन्हें किस प्रकार से यहाँ मंच पर रखा जाये ? इसे यहाँ के प्रबुद्ध मित्र गण बताने की कृपा करें .

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन
http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/bhumika 
  सूची
  •	भूमिका
  •	लेखक
  •	०१ तथ्यान्वेषण
  •	०२ बादशाहनामा का विश्लेषण
  •	०३ टेवर्नियर : एक खोज
  •	०४ टैवर्नियर की समीक्षा
  •	०५ अन्य विदेशियों ने क्या देखा ? 
  •	०६ शाहजहाँ के फरमान
  •	०७ फरमानों की समीक्षा
  •	०८ औरंगजेब का पत्र
  •	०९ कुछ अन्य प्रमाण
  •	१० वैज्ञानिक प्रमाण
  •	११ वैज्ञानिक विश्लेषण
  •	१२ मिर्जाराजा जयसिंह
  •	१३ अर्जुमन्द बानों बेगम
  •	१४ कुछ विसंगतियाँ
  •	१५ कुछ अन्य विसंगतियाँ
  •	१६ विसंगतियाँ ही विसंगतियाँ
  •	१७ विसंगतियों का भण्डार
  •	१८ तथाकथित असली कब्र भी नकली
  •	१९ विश्लेषण
  •	२० कुछ मिथक
  •	२१ अकाट्*य प्रमाण
  •	२२ जिसकी खोज थी
  •	२३ २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राज-भवन
  •	२४ परिशिष्ट
  o	१ बादशाहनामा
  o	२ फरमान
  o	३ औरंगजेब का पत्र
  o	४ कुछ चित्र

----------


## shriram

भूमिका 

   मैं जब १० वर्ष का था (सन् १९४१ ई.) उस समय मेरी कक्षा छः की हिन्दी पुस्तक में एक पाठ ताजमहल पर था। जिस दिन वह पाठ पढ़ाया जाना था उस दिन कक्षा के सभी बालक अत्यधिक उल्लसित थे। उस पाठ में ताजमहल की भव्यता-शुभ्रता का वर्णन तो था ही, उससे अधिक उससे जुड़े मिथकों का वर्णन जिन्हें हमारे शिक्षक ने अतिरज्जित रूप से बढ़ा दिया था। मेरे बाल मन पर यह बात पूर्णरूप से अंकित हो गई कि यह विश्व प्रसिद्ध ताज बीबा का रौजा (इस नाम से ही वह उन दिनों प्रसिद्ध था) मुगल सम्राट्* शाहजहाँ ने बनवाया था।

    आठ वर्ष और बीत गये। सन्* १९४१ ई. में मैं अपने श्वसुर के साथ एक विशेष कार्य से जीवन में पहली बार आगरा आया। वह विशिष्ट कार्य हम दोनों के मन पर इतना अधिक प्रभावी था कि मार्ग में एक बार भी यह ध्यान नहीं आया कि इसी आगरा में विश्व प्रसिद्ध दर्शनीय ताजमहल है। कार्य हो जाने पर जब हम लोग बालूगंज से आगरा किला स्टेशन की ओर लौट रहे थे तो लम्बी ढलान के नीचे चौराहे से जो एकाएक दाहिनी ओरदृष्टि पड़ी तो सूर्य की आभा में ताजमहल हमारे सम्मुख अपनी पूर्ण भव्यता में खड़ा था। हम दोनों कुछ क्षण तो स्तब्ध से खड़े रहे गये, तदुपरान्त किसी साईकिल वाले की घंटी सुनकर ह लोगों को चेत हुआ।

    जहाँ पर हम लोग खड़े थे वहाँ पर चारों ओर की सड़कें चढ़ाई पर जाती थीं। ऐसा प्रतीत होता था कि दाहिनी ओर चढ़ाई समाप्त होते ही नीचे मैदान में थोड़ी दूर पर ही ताजमहल  है, अतः हम लोग उसी ओर बढ़ लिये। ऊपर पहुँच कर यह तो आभास हुआ कि ताजमहल वहाँ से पर्याप्त दूर है, परन्तु गरीबी के दिन थे, अस्तु हम लोग पैदल ही दो मील से अधिक का मार्ग तय कर गये। उन दिनों ताजमहल दर्शन के लिये टिकट नहीं लेना पड़ता था। और गाइड करने का तो प्रश्न ही नहीं था, परन्तु जिन लोगों ने गाइड किये हुए थे लगभग उनके तसाथ चलते हुए हमने उनकी बबकवास र्पाप्त सुनी जो उस दिन तो अच्छी ही लगी थी।

    उस प्रथम दर्शन में ताजमहल मुझे अपनी कल्पना से भी अधिक भव्य तथा सुन्दर लगा था। उसकी पच्चीकारी तथा पत्थर पर खपुदाई कटाई का कार्य अद्*भुत था, फिर भी मुझे एक दो बातें कचौट गई थीं। बुर्जियों, छतरियों, मेहराबों में स्पष्ट हिन्दू-कला केदर्शन हो रहे थे। मुखय द्वार के ऊपर की बनी बेल तथा कलाकृति उसी दिन मैं कई मकानों के द्वार पर आगरा में ही देख चुका था। मैंने अपने श्वसुर जी से अपनी शंका प्रकट की तो उन्होंने गाइडों की भाषा में ही शाहजहाँ के हिन्दू प्रिय होने की बात कह कर मेरा समाधान कर दिया, परन्तु मैं पूर्णतया सन्तुष्ट नहीं हुआ एवं मेरे अन्तर्मन में कहीं पर यह सन्देह बहुत काल तक प्रच्छन्न रूप में घुसा रहा।

    १८ मार्च सन्* १९५४ को मेरी नियुक्ति आगरा छावनी स्टेशन पर स्टेश्न मास्टर श्रेणी ममें हुई । तब से आज तक मंर आगरा में हूँ, इस कारण ताजमहल को जानने, समझने में मुझे पर्याप्त सुविधा मिली।

    आज से लगभग ३० वर्ष पूर्व समाचार-पत्रों में मैंने पढ़ा कि किसी लेखक (संभवतः श्री पुरुषोत्तम नागेश ओक) ने ताजमहल को हिन्दू मन्दिर सिद्ध करने का प्रयास किया है। उक्त लेख में तथ्यों को तो दर्शया था, परन्तु उसमें प्रमाणों का अभाव था, अस्तु। उससे मुझे अधिक प्रेरणा नहीं मिल सकी। इसके कुछ वर्ष पश्चात्* एक दिन ज्ञात हुआ कि श्री ओक जी सायं ७ बजे स्थानीय इम्पीरियल होटल में प्रबुद्ध नागरिकों के सम्मुख ताजमहल पवर वार्त्ता करेंगे। मैं उस दिन गया और श्री ओक को लगभग डेढ़घण्टे बोलते सुना। उनके भाषण के पश्चात्* ऐसा प्रतीत हुआ कि ताजमहल जैसे यमुना नदी (उस समय नदी ीारी रहती थी) से लेकर कलश तक मिथ्याचार के कलुष से निकल कर अपनी सम्पूर्ण कान्ति से देदीप्यमान हो उठा हो। भाषण के पश्चात्* मैं स्वयं श्री ओक जी से मिला तथा उन्हें ताजमहल की दो विसंगतियों से अवगत कराया। ओक जी मुझसे प्रभावित हुए तथा मेरा नाम पता लिख ले गये।

    सन्* १९७५ ई. में एक दिन श्री ओक जी से पता लेकर इंग्लैंड से भारतीय मूल के अभियन्ता श्री वी. एस. गोडबोले तथा आई. आई. टी कानपुर के प्रवक्ता श्री अशोक आठवले आये। वे नई दिल्ली से पुरातत्त्व विभाग के महानिदेशक का अनुज्ञापत्र ले कर आये थे जिसके अनुसार विभाग को उन्हें वे सभी भाग खोल कर दिखाने थे जो साधारणतया सामान्य जनता के लिये बन्द रखे जाते हैं। श्री गोडबोले ने मुझसे भी ताजमहल देखने के लिये साथ चलने का आग्रह किया। मैंने दो दिन के लिये अवकाश ले लिया तथा अगले दिन उन दानों के साथ ताजमहल गया। कार्यालय में नई दिल्ली से लाया गया अनुज्ञापत्र देने पर वहां से एक कर्मचारी चाभियों का एक गुच्छा लेकर हमारे साथ कर दिया गया। उसके साथ हम लोगों ने पहले मुखय द्वारके ऊपर का भाग देखा। तत्पश्चात्* ताजमहल के ऊपर का कक्ष उसकी छत एवं गुम्बज के दोनों खण्डों को देखा। नीचे आकर ताजमहल के नीचे बने कमरों तथा पत्थर चूने से बन्द कर दिये गये मार्गों आदि को देख।ज्ञ एक स्थल तो ऐसा आया जहाँ पर यदि हम लोग अवरुद्ध मार्ग को फोड़ कर आगे बढ़ सकते तो कुछ गज ही आगे चलने पर नीचे वाली कब्र की छत के ठीक नीचे होते और उक्त कब्र हमारे सर से लगभग तीस फुट ऊपर होती, अर्थात्* कब्र के ऊपर भी पत्थर तथा कब्र के नीचे भी पत्थर। पत्थर के ऊपर भी कमरा तथा पत्थर के नीचे भी कमरा। है न चमत्कार। मात्र इतना सत्य ही संसार के समक्ष उद्*घटि कर दिया जाए तो ताजमहल विश्व का आठवाँ आश्चर्य मान लिया जाए।तदुपरान्त हमें बावली के अन्दर के जल तक के सातों खण्ड दिखाये गये। मस्जिद एवं तथाकथित जबाव के ऊपर के भाग एवं उनके अन्दर के भाग, बुर्जियों के नीचे हाते हुए पिछली दीवार में बने दो द्वारों को खोल कर चमुना तक जाने का मार्ग हमें दिखाया गया।

    यहाँ पर दो बातें स्पष्ट करना चाहूँगा-

   (१) शव को कब्र में दफन करने का मुखय उद्*देश्य यह होता है कि मिट्*टी के सम्पर्क में आकर शव स्वयं मिट्*टी बन जाए। इसकी गति त्वरित करने के लिये उसपर पर्याप्त नमक भी डाला जाता है। यदि शव के नीचे तथा ऊपर दोनों ओर पत्थर होंगे तो वह विकृत हो सकता है, परन्तु मिट्*टी नहीं बन सकता।

    (२) यमुना तट पर स्थित उत्तरी दीवार के पूर्व तथा पश्चिमी सिरों के समीप लकड़ी के द्वार थे। इन्हीं द्वारों से 

  होकर हम लोग अन्दर ही अन्दर चलकर ऊपर की बुर्जियों में से निकले थे। अर्थात्* भवन से यमुना तक जाने के लिए दो भूमिगत तथा पक्के मार्ग थे। इन्हीं द्वारा में से एक की चौखट का चाकू से छीलकर अमरीका भेजा गया था जहाँ पर उसका परीक्षण किया गया था। ६ ुरवरी १९८४ को देश एवं संसार के सभी समाचार पत्रों में प्रकाशित हुआ कि वह लकड़ी बाबर के इस देश में आने से कम से कम ८० वर्ष पूर्व की है। भरत सरकार ने इसे समाचार का न तो खण्ड ही किया और न ही कोई अन्य प्रतिक्रिया व्यक्त की, परन्तु शाहजहाँ के समान उसने एक कार्य त्वरित किया। उन दोनों लकड़ी के द्वारों को निकाल कर पता नहीं कहाँ छिपा दिया तथा उन भागों को पत्थर के टुकड़ों से समीमेंट द्वारा बन्द करा दिया।

    ताजमहल परिसर के मध्य में स्थित फौआरे के ऊँचे चबूतरे के दाहिनी-बायें बने दोनों भवनों का नाम नक्कार खाना है, अर्थात्* वह स्थल जहाँ परवाद्य-यन्त्र रखे जाते हों अथवा गाय-वादन होता हो। इन भवनों पर 'नक्कार खाना' नाम की प्लेट भी लगी थी। जब हम लोगों ने इन बातों को उछाला कि गम के स्थान पर वाद्ययन्त्रों का क्या काम ? तो भारत सरकार ने उन प्लेटों को हटा कर दाहिनी ओर का भवन तो बन्द करवा दिया ताकि बाईं ओर के भवन में म्यूजियम बना दियज्ञ। इस म्यूजिम में हाथ से बने पर्याप्त पुराने चित्र प्रदर्शित हैं जो एक ही कलाकार ने यमुना नदी के पार बैठ कर बनाये हैं। इन चित्रों में नीचे यमुना नदी उसके ऊपर विशाल दीवार तथा उसके भी ऊपर मुखय भवन दिखाया गया है। इस दीवार के दोनों सिरों पर उपरोक्त द्वार स्पष्ट दिखाई पड़ते हैं। अभी तक मैं चुप रहा हूं, परन्तु यह लेख प्रकाशित होते ही भरत सरकार अतिशीघ्र उक्त दोनों चित्र म्यूजियम से हटा देगी।

    दो दिनों तक हम लोगों ने ताजमहल का कोना-कोना छान मारा। हम लोग प्रातः सात बजे ताजमहल पहुँच जाते थे तथा रात्रि होने पर जब कुछ दिखाई नहीं पड़ता था तभी वापस आते थे। इस अभियान से मेरा पर्याप्त ज्ञानवर्धन हुआ तथा और जानने की जिज्ञासा प्रबल हुई। मैंने हर ओर प्रयास किया ओर जहाँ भी कोई सामग्री उपलब्ध हुई उसे प्राप्त करनेका प्रयास किया। माल रोड स्थित स्थानीय पुरातत्त्व कार्यालय के पुस्तकालय में मैं महीनों गया। बादशाहनामा मैंने वहीं पर देखा। उन्हीं दिनों मुझे महाभारत पढ़ते हुए पृष्ठ २६२ पर अष्टावक्र के यह शब्द मिले, 'सब यज्ञों में यज्ञ-स्तम्भ के कोण भी आठ ही कहे हैं।' इसको पढ़ते ही मेरी सारी भ्रान्तियाँ मिट गई एवं तथाकथित मीनारें जो स्पष्ट अष्टकोणीय हैं, मुझे यज्ञ-स्तम्भ लगने लगीं।

----------


## shriram

एक बार मुझे नासिक जाने का सुयोग मिला। वहाँ से समीप ही त्रयम्बकेश्वर ज्योतिर्लिंग है। मैं उस मन्दिर में भी दर्शन करने गया। वपस आते समय मेरी दृष्टि पीठ के किनारे पर अंकित चित्रकारी पर पड़ी। मैं विस्मित होकर उसे देखता ही रहा गया। मुझे ऐसा लग रहा था कि इस प्रकार की चित्रकारी मैंने कहीं देखी है, परन्तु बहुत ध्यान देने पर भी मुझे यह याद नहीं आया कि वैसी चित्रकारी मैंने कहां पर देखी है। दो दिन मैं अत्यधिक किवल रहा। तीसरे दिन पंजाब मेल से वापसी यात्रा के समय एकाएक मुझे ध्यान आया कि ऐसी ही चित्रकारी ताजमहल की वेदी के चारों ओर है। सायं साढ़े चार बजे घर पहुँचा और बिना हाथ-पैर धोये साईकिल उठा कर सीधा ताजमहल चला गया। वहाँ जाकर मेरे आश्चर्य की सीमा न रही किताजमहल के मुखय द्वार एवं तत्रयम्बकेश्वर मन्दिर की पीठ की चित्रकारी में अद्*भुत साम्य था। कहना न होगा कि त्रयम्बकेश्वर का मन्दिर शाहजहाँ से बहुत पूव्र का है।

    सन्* १९८१ में मुझे भुसावल स्थिल रेलवे स्कूल में कुछ दिन के लिय जहाना पड़ा। यहाँ से बुराहनुपर मात्र ५४ कि. मी. दूर है तथा अधिकांश गाड़ियाँ वहाँ पर रुकती हैं। एक रविवार को मैं वहाँ पर चला गया। स्टेशन से तांगे द्वारा ताप्ती तट पर जैनाबाद नामक स्थान पर मुमताजमहल की पहली कब्र मुझे अक्षुण्या अवस्था में मिली। वहाँ के रहने वाले मुसलमानों ने मुझे बताया कि शाहजहाँ की बेगम मुमताजमहल अपनी मृत्यु के समय से यहीं पर दफन है। उसकी कब्र कभी खोदी ही नहीं गई और खोद कर शव निकालने का तो प्रश्न ही पैदा नहीं होता, क्योंकि इस्लाम इसकी इजाजत नहीं देता। किसी-किसी ने दबी जबान से यह भी कहा कि वे यहाँ से मिट्*टी (खाक) ले गये थे। सन्* १९८१ ई. तथा सन्* १९८६ ई. के मेरे भुसावल के शिक्षणकाल में मैंने सैकड़ों रेल कर्मियों को यह कब्र दिखाई थी। श्री हर्षराज आनन्द काले, नागपुर के पत्र दिनांक ०८/१०/१९९६ के अनुसार उनके पास तुरातत्व विभाग के भोपाल कार्यलय का पत्र है जिसके अनुसर बुरहानपुर स्थितमुमतालमहल की कब्र आज भी अक्षुण्या है अर्थात्* कभी खोदी ही नहीं गई। 

     पिछले २२ वर्ष से मैं ताजमहल पर शोधकार्य तथा इसके प्रचार-प्रसार की दृष्टि से जुड़ा रहा हूँ। इस पर मेरा कितना श्रम तथा धन व्यय हुआ इसका लेखा-जोखा मैंने नहीं रखा। इस बीच मुझे अनेक खट्*टे-मीठे अनुभवों से दो-चार होना पड़ा है। उन सभी का वर्ण करना तो उचित नहीं है, परन्तु दो घटनाओं की चर्चा मैं यहाँ पर करना चाहूँगा।

   श्री वी. एस. गोडबोले के सौजन्य से मेरे पास इंग्लैण्ड से अनेक व्यक्ति ताजमहल दिखा देने का आग्रह ले कर आये। इस प्रकार मेरी प्रसिद्धि में वृद्धि हुई क्योंकि आम भारतीय आज भी विदेशियों को अति महत्व देता है। एक दिन मुझे सूचित किया गया कि रेलवे बोर्ड के एक बहुत बड़े अधिकारी सपरिवार ताजमहल देखने आ रहे हैं तथा उनका आदेश है कि गाइड के रूप में मुझे ही साथ भेजा जाए। दूसरे दिन ताज एक्सप्रेस से उक्त अधिकारी (एक कल्पित नाम रख लेते हैं श्री आयंगर) उनकी पत्नी एवं उनकी साली आये। पति पत्नी ४५'५० वर्ष तथा साली लगभग २४-२५ वर्ष की थी। हम लोग ताजमहल पहुँच गये। ज्योही मैंने अपनी परिचित शैली में ताजमहल दिखाना प्रारम्भ किया त्योंही श्रीमतीआयंगर ने उसे काटना प्रारम्भ कर दिया। No! No! it is clear Mughal style.... (नहीं ! नहीं यह तो स्पष्ट मुगल कला है..........आदि आदि) यद्यपि श्री आयंगर चुप थे पर स्पष्ट पता लग रहा था कि वे दब्बू तथा अपनी पत्नी से प्रभावित थे। उस महिला ने मुझे एक भी तर्क नहीं रखने दिया। अधिकारी की पत्नी से मैं बहस भी तो नहीं कर सकता था। अतः मैंने शीघ्र से शीघ्र उनके पीछा छुड़ाना उचित समझा तथा कुछ दर्शनीय स्थलों को छोड़ता हुआ मैं उन्हें लेकर सीधा कब्र वाले कक्ष में प्रवेश कर गया। अचानक आश्चर्यजनक घटना घट गईं अब तक चुपचाप चलने वाली श्रीमती आयंगर की बहन दौड़ कर एक स्तम्भ से चिपट गई और बोली, 'Look here Didi. this is Kalyan Stambham, a typical of our south Indian temples.' (इधर देखों दीदी ! यह कल्याण स्तम्भम्* है, जो अपने दक्षिण भारत के मन्दिरों की विशिष्ट है।) वह वाचाल महिला चुप साध गई। कहना न होगा कि तत्पनश्चात मैंने उन्हं सूर्य चक्र ''ऊँ'' आदि वह सारे स्थल दिखाये जो मैं छोड़ गया था। विदा होते समय श्रीमती अयंगर ने अपने व्यवहार के लिये न केवल खेद व्यक्त किया अपितु क्षमता याचना भी की तथा थंजावूर आने का निमंत्रण भी दिया, पर मैं जीवन-पर्यन्त उनकी अनुजा का ऋणी रहूँगा।

   आगरा के प्रसिद्ध उद्योगपति एवं समाजसेवी श्री छेदीलाल जी अग्रवाल के सौजन्य से एक दिन दोपहर दो बजे ताजमहल दर्शन का कार्यक्रम बना। हम लोगा ताजमहल के मुखय द्वार के निकट एकत्र हुए तो ज्ञात हुआ कि कुछ लोग अभी नहीं आये हैं, अस्तु। उनकी प्रतीक्षा करने का निर्णय लिया गया। श्री छेदीलाल जी उन दिनों अस्वस्थ चल रहे थे, अतः मैंने उन्हें सलाह दी कि आप हृदय रोगी हैं अतः द्वार के अन्दर जाकर छाया में बैठ कर हम लोगों की प्रतीक्षा करें। श्री छेदीलाल जी चले गये। कुछ देर पश्चात्* सबसके आ जाने पर जब हम लोगा अन्दर पहुँचे तो क्या देखते हैं कि हृदय रोगी श्री छेदीलाल जी भागत हुए हमारी ओर आ रहे हैं। आते ही हाँफते हुए उन्होंने मुझसे कहा, 'पाण्डेय जी ! पाण्डेय जी !! मैंने अभी सैकड़ों हजारों की संखया में गणेश प्रतिमायें देखी हैं।'' मैंने मुस्कारते हुए उनसे कहा, ''आपके गणेश दर्शन को सार्थक करते हुए मैं आज गणेश दर्शन से ही ताजमहल दर्शन का श्रीगणेश करूँगा। यद्यपि श्री छेदीलाल जी का प्राँगण में गणेश प्रतिमाएं होने का तो ज्ञान था, परन्तु निश्चित स्थान उन्हें ज्ञात नहीं था। उनकी खोली दृष्टिने वह खोज लिया जो लाखों व्यक्ति नित्य ताजमहल निहार कर भी न खोज पाने के कारण गणेश-दर्शन से वंचित रह जाते हैं।

   इस पुस्तक के लेखन में मुझे अनेक सज्जनों का प्रत्यक्ष अप्रत्यक्ष सहयोग प्राप्त हुआ है और उनके प्रति यदि आभार प्रकट न किया जाए तो यह अशिष्टता ही नहीं कृतघ्नता भी होगा। सबसे पहले मैं आभारी हूँ श्री पुरुषोत्म नागेश जी ओक का जिन्होंने मुझे ताजमहल का सच्चा स्वरूप बताया। श्री वी. एस. गोडबोले : इंग्लैण्ड, श्री अशोक आठवले : कानपुर, श्री विजय बेडेकर : ठाणे एवं पं. भास्कर गोपाल केसकर : भाग्यनगर का। इन भी बन्धुओं का मुझे विशेषसहयोग रहा। न सभी सज्जनों को मैं नमन करता हूँ। इसके अतिरिक्त मैं श्री गोपाल गोडसे तथा सूर्य भारतीय पकाशन का हृ से आभारी हूँ जिनके सक्रिय सहयोग से यह पुस्तक अपनके कर-कमलों तक पहुँ सकी है। सम्भव है कुछ नाम मुझे विस्मृ हो गये हों पर उन सभी महानुभावों का भी मै। आभार व्यक्त कर रहा हूँ जिनका प्रत्यक्ष तथा अप्रत्यक्ष सहयोग मुझे मिलता रहा है और उनके नाम मैं न देने पाने के कारण लज्जित भी हूँ, क्षमा प्रार्थी भी हूँ। मेरे पूरे परिवार जिसमें मेरे पुत्र, पुत्र-वधुएँ, कन्या, दामाद एवं उनकीसंतानें भी सम्मिलित हैं के अतिरिक्त सहधर्मिणी का सहयोग भी मुझे आशातीत मिला। इन सभी को मैं तन्मय होकर शुभार्शीवाद दे रहा हूँ। सबसे अन्त में मैं उन नवयुवक की प्रशंसा करना अपना कर्त्तव्य समझता हूँ जिसने लगातार उकसा-उकसा कर मुझे इस पुस्तक के प्रकाश कराने के लिए बाध्य कर दिय।ज्ञ उस नवयुवक का नाम है पं. अवधेश भार्गव, गुरसहायगंज (जिला : फरुर्खाबाद, उ. प्र.) 

   आगरा : शरद पूर्णिमा (गुरूवार) युगाब्द ५०९९

  (आश्विन शुक्ल १५ वंवत्* २०५४) 

  दि. १६ अक्टूबर, १९९७

  विनीत
  पं. कृष्णकुमार पाण्डे
  ९७, बालाजीपुरम्* आगरा-१० (उ. प्र.) 
  पिन-२८२ ०१०
  दूरभाष : ०५६२  २२११०१५

----------


## shriram

लेखक  पं. कृष्णकुमार पाण्डे ९७, बालाजीपुरम्* आगरा-१० (उ. प्र.) पिन-२८२ ०१० दूरभाष : ०५६२  २२११०१५  जन्म	भाद्र कृष्ण अमावस्या सं. १९८८ अर्थात्* १२/०९/१९३१ ई.। जन्म-स्थान	बालामऊ जंक्शन, जिला हरदोई। प्रारम्भिक शिक्षा	मुरादाबाद-शाहजहाँपुर; एस. एन. मुश्रान हाई स्कूल, कायमगंज (फर्रुखाबाद : उ. प्र.) से सन्* १९४७ में हाई स्कूल द्वितीय श्रेणी में। यज्ञोपवीत	वैशाख शुक्ल १०, संवत्* २००३। संघकार्य	१९४५ ई. में संघ से सम्बद्ध तथा १९४८ ई. में संघ से प्रतिबन्ध हटाने के लिए सत्याग्रह। पांच्चजन्य, राष्ट्रधर्म के प्रतिबन्धित हो जाने पर दैनिक स्वदेशबेच कर प्रचार किया। विवाह	वैशख शुक्ल १२, संवत्* २००४। इस वर्ष वैवाहिक जीवन के ५० वर्ष पूर्ण। नौकरी	२ जून सन्* १९४८ से। ; १८/०३/१९५४ ई. से सेवा निवृत्ति तक आगरा छावनी स्टेशन पर ही। विशिष्ट	रेल मंखी श्री सी. एम. पुनाचा द्वारा संरक्षा पर राय लेने के लिये सितम्बर १९६८ ई. में चार दिन के लिए बुलाया गया। अनेक पदक तथा पुरस्कारों से सम्मानित। अवकाश	रेल सेवा से अवकाश ३१/०८/१९८९ ई. (परिवहन निरीक्षक) जेल यात्रा	राम-जन्म भूमि प्रकरण में १९९० ई. में १० दिन आगरा केन्द्रीय कारागार में। परिवार	चार पुत्र एवं चार पुत्रियाँ। व्यक्तित्व	संसार में सबसे आकर्षक ७२ से. मी. लम्बी चोटी।

----------


## shriram

पं. कृष्णकुमार पाण्डे ९७, बालाजीपुरम्* आगरा-१० (उ. प्र.) पिन-२८२ ०१० दूरभाष : ०५६२  २२११०१५  जन्म
	भाद्र कृष्ण अमावस्या सं. १९८८ अर्थात्* १२/०९/१९३१ ई.। 

 जन्म-स्थान
	बालामऊ जंक्शन, जिला हरदोई।

 प्रारम्भिक शिक्षा
	मुरादाबाद-शाहजहाँपुर; एस. एन. मुश्रान हाई स्कूल, कायमगंज (फर्रुखाबाद : उ. प्र.) से सन्* १९४७ में हाई स्कूल द्वितीय श्रेणी में।

 यज्ञोपवीत
	वैशाख शुक्ल १०, संवत्* २००३।

 संघकार्य
	१९४५ ई. में संघ से सम्बद्ध तथा १९४८ ई. में संघ से प्रतिबन्ध हटाने के लिए सत्याग्रह। पांच्चजन्य, राष्ट्रधर्म के प्रतिबन्धित हो जाने पर दैनिक स्वदेशबेच कर प्रचार किया।

 विवाह
	वैशख शुक्ल १२, संवत्* २००४। इस वर्ष वैवाहिक जीवन के ५० वर्ष पूर्ण।

 नौकरी
	२ जून सन्* १९४८ से। ; १८/०३/१९५४ ई. से सेवा निवृत्ति तक आगरा छावनी स्टेशन पर ही।

 विशिष्ट
	रेल मंखी श्री सी. एम. पुनाचा द्वारा संरक्षा पर राय लेने के लिये सितम्बर १९६८ ई. में चार दिन के लिए बुलाया गया। अनेक पदक तथा पुरस्कारों से सम्मानित।

 अवकाश
	रेल सेवा से अवकाश ३१/०८/१९८९ ई. (परिवहन निरीक्षक) 

 जेल यात्रा
	राम-जन्म भूमि प्रकरण में १९९० ई. में १० दिन आगरा केन्द्रीय कारागार में।

 परिवार
	चार पुत्र एवं चार पुत्रियाँ।

 व्यक्तित्व
	संसार में सबसे आकर्षक ७२ से. मी. लम्बी चोटी।

----------


## anita

> इस लेख में कई चित्र है जो कि मेरे पास या तो word pad (Microsoft Office Word 2007) में है या फिर net से सीधे Download है .उन्हें किस प्रकार से यहाँ मंच पर रखा जाये ? इसे यहाँ के प्रबुद्ध मित्र गण बताने की कृपा करें .



आप जैसे यहाँ पे लिख रहे है तो आपको smiley से तीसरा बटन दिखेगा insert image उसे प्रयोग कीजिये

----------


## shriram

०१ तथ्यान्वेषण 

 हमारे आस-पास दैनिक घटनाओं का एक चक्र सतत प्रवाहमान्* रहता है। उनमें से कुछ प्रमुख एवं महत्वपूर्ण घटनाएं इतिहास में भी स्थान पा जाती हैं। इतिहास में अंकित यह घटनाएँ प्रायः विवाद का विषय रही हैं। कारण, इतिहास-लेखन होने तक अधिकांश प्रत्यक्षदर्शी एवं अंतरंग जानकार या तो इस संसार से प्रस्थान कर चुके होते हैं अथवा कई कारणों से मुख नहीं खोल पाते। एक अन्य कारणभी है। कुछ स्वार्थी एवं सम्बद्ध-पक्ष घटनाओं के सत्यपक्ष पर भ्रम का ऐसा पर्दाडाल देते हैं कि वह उजागर होकर जन-साधारण तक आ ही नहीं पाती एवं समय-अन्तराल की धूल उस पर लगातार जमती रहती है तथा उसे और अधिक प्रच्छन्न कर देती है। ऐसी दशा में इतिहास-लेखन अत्यन्त क्लिष्ट कार्य हो जाता है। इतिहास लेखक को निष्पक्ष होने के साथ ही साथ उसकी अत्यन्त खोजपूर्ण दृष्टि का होना भी अतिआवश्क है। इस दृष्टि के लिये स्वातन्त्रय वीर सावरकर एवं वृन्दावनलाल वर्मा के नाम गौरव से लिये जा सकते हैं, जिन्होंने अतीत के लुप्त सूत्रों को जोड़ते हुए सत्य का सुन्दर कालीन बुन डाला ऐसा ही एक उदाहरण ताजमहल है।

  आज प्रत्येक पुस्तक, नाटक, कविता, आकाशवाणी एवं दूरदर्शन के माध्यम से लगातार यही बताया जाता है कि ताजमहल को शाहजहाँ ने बनवाया था। प्रतिदिन ताजमहल देखने आने वाले देसी-विदेशी यात्रियों को भी अधकचरे गाइड यही घुट्*टी पिलाते हैं एवं इसे रोचक बनाने के लिये अनेक घटनाएँ तथा कहानियाँ जोड़ देते हैं। यथा, शाहजहाँ की पटरानी अत्यन्त सुन्दरी थी, शाहजहाँ उससे प्राणप्रण से प्रेम करता था, मरते-समय रानी ने सम्राट्* से वचन लिया था कि वह रानी के लिये एक भव्य-स्मारक का निर्माण करायेगा आदि-आदि। सन्* १९६५ में श्री पु. ना. ओक नेइस मत का सशक्त खण्डन प्रबल प्रमाणों के आधार पर किया था, परन्तु उस समय के तथाकथित धर्मनिरपेक्ष-जनों ने इसे मात्र हिन्दुत्व के प्राधान्य को सिद्ध करने का प्रयास-मात्र मानकर गम्भीरता से नहीं लिया। फिर भी, सत्यान्वेषणार्थि  ों को एक मार्ग तो मिल ही गया था। शोध चलता रहा। भारत में कम, भारत के बाहर अधिक कार्य हुए। आज ऐतिहासिक, पुरातात्विक, वास्तु एवं स्थापत्य कला के ही नहीं अपितु पुष्ट वैज्ञानिक प्रमाणों के आधार पर यह सिद्ध किया जा सकता है कि जैसा ताजमहल हम आज देख रहे हैं वैसा ही शाहजहाँ के जन्म से पूर्व भी खड़ा था। शाहजहाँ ने उसमें कब्र बनवाई है, कुरान की आयतें लिखवाई हैं एवं कुछ छोटे-मोटे अन्य परिवर्तन ही कराये हैं। आइये सत्यशोधन हेतु हम शाहजहाँ के समकालीन एवं पराकालीन लेखों एवं प्रमाणों की निष्पक्ष समीक्षा करें।

  सबसे हपले हम शाहजहाँ के स्वयं द्वारा अनुमादित अभिलेखों की समीक्षा करें तो पायेंगे कि शाहजहाँ बड़ी स्पष्टता एवं ईमानदारी के साथ कहता है कि रानी का स्वर्गवास बुरहानपुर में हआ था तथा उसे वहीं दफना दिया गया था। बाद में उसका शव अकबराबाद (आगरा) लाया गया एवं उसे राजा मानसिंह के भव्य भवनमें, जो उस समय उनके नाती राजा जयसिंह के स्वामित्व में था, दफना दिया गया था। भवन के बारे में वह बताता है कि वह भव्य-भवन विशाल फलदार वृक्षों से घिरा आकाश चुम्बी है एवं उसके ऊपर गुम्बज है। इस सारे वर्णन में शाहजहाँ न तो भवन तोड़ने की बात कहता है और न ही किसी प्रकार के नये निर्माण की ही। वह तो बिना लाग-लपेट स्पष्ट कहता है राजा जयसिंह से भवन लेकर उसमें रानी के शव को दफनाया था। पाठकों को इस कथन पर सन्देह हो रहा होगा कि यह असम्भव कथन शाहजहाँ द्वारा अनुमोदित कैसे हो सकता है ? आईये प्रमाण देखें।

  प्रथम मुगल बादशाह बाबर अपनी दैनिकी लिखता था, जिसमें वह प्रत्येक दिन की घटित घटनाओं का सटीक वर्णन लिखता था। जब वह भारत आया तो यहाँ पर उपलब्ध सब्जियों-फलों के नाम तथा भाव, अपने देश से उनकी तुलना आदि उसने सभी कुछ लिखा है। यह पुस्तक ''बाबरनामा' कहलाई। इसी प्रथा को आगे बढ़ाया अकबर, जहाँगीर तथा शाहजहाँ ने, परन्तु थोड़ा बदल कर। उन्होंने स्वयं न लिखकर अपने दरबार में एक विद्वान्* को इतिहास लेखन के लिये नियुक्त किया, जिन्होंने इन बादशाहों के काल में घटित घटनाओं का कहीं सत्य तथा कहींअतिरंजित वर्णन किया, क्योंकि स्पष्ट है कि निष्पक्ष इतिहास लेखन इनका विषय न होकर अपने शाह का चरित्र ऊँचा दिखना और उसे प्रसन्न रखना ही इनका इष्ट था। इस प्रकार दरबारी भाँडों, भाटों एवं चारणों में तथा इनमें मात्र इतना ही अन्तर था कि इनका पद गरिमामय था तथा इनकी भाषा साहित्यिक थी। अस्तु, हमको इस अतिरंजना से बचते हुए सत्यान्वेषण करना है।

  तो हम बता रहे थे कि अकबर के काल में ''आइन-ए-अकबरी' एवं जहाँगीर के काल में 'तुजुक-ए-जहाँगीरी' लिखी गईं जब शाहजहाँ शासनारूढ़ हुआ तो उसे भी एक ऐसे ही विद्वान्*  की आवश्यकता हुई जो दरबार में इस पद को सम्भाले। उस समय पटना में मुल्ला अब्दुल हमीद लाहोरी अपने अवकाश के दिन व्यतीत कर रहे थे। उन्हें सादर दरबार में बुलाया गया तथा इस कार्य पर नियुक्त किया गया। मुल्ला ने १६०० पृष्ठों में शाहजहाँ काल के पहले २० वर्षों का इतिहास लिखा है जिसका नाम 'बादशाह नामा' रखा गया। मुल्ला का मूल लेखन फारसी में है तथा इसका सर्वप्रथम प्रकाशन बंगाल की रॉयल एशियटिक सोसायटी द्वारा किया गया था, सन्* १८६७ में। इसके मुखय सम्पदक थे मेजर डब्ल्यू. एन. लीसे तथा सम्पादक मण्डल में थे मौलवी कबीर अलदीनतथा मौलवी अब्द अल रहीम। संयोग देखिये दो मुस्लिम और एक ईसाई। आइये देखें, इस पुस्तक में मुल्ला अब्दुल हमीद लाहोरी ताजमहल के बारे में क्या लिखता है ? 

  उक्त बादशाह नामा तीन खण्डों में है। इस १६०० पृष्ठों के महाग्रन्थ में ताजमहल के बारे में मात्र एक दो-पृष्ठ ही लिखे गऐ हैं। जिस ताजमहल के बारे में संसार-भर में सैकड़ों लेखकों, कवियों और इतिहासकारों ने लाखों पृष्ठ लिख डाले, यदि उसे शाहजहाँ ने बनाया होता तो क्या लाहोरी स्वयं उसका अतिरंजित वर्णन नहीं करता ? जैसा कि पराकालीन लेखकों ने लिखा है। क्या समकालीन मुल्ला स्वयं नहीं लिख सकता था कि सारे संसार से अभिकल्प (डिजायन) मँगाये गये, पर शाहजहाँ को कोई नहीं भाया, फिर एक भा गया। किस -किस प्रकार से मूल्यवान पत्थर कितनी मात्रा में तथा किस भाव में मँगाये गये थे, आदि। बादशाहनामा में यह भ लिखा होता कि इस भवन की नींव कब रखी गई, कितने दिनों में यह तैयार हुआ एवं इसमें कितने मजदूरों-कारीगरों आदि ने कार्य किया था।

----------


## shriram

बादशाहनामा के प्रथम खण्ड के पृष्ठ ४०२ पर २२ पंक्तियाँ लिखी गई हैं इनमें से प्रथम २० पंक्तियों में जिस घटना का वर्णन है, उस सम्बन्धका ताजमहल से नहीं है। पंक्ति क्र. २१ तथा २२ एवं पृष्ठ ४०३ की १९ पंक्तियों में इस घटना का पूर्ण एवं रोचक वर्णन किया गया है। यहाँ पर पहले मूल फारसी पाठ को नागरी लिपि में दे रहा हूँ। उर्दू के जानकार पाठक उससे कुछ अनुमान लगा सकेंगे। तत्पश्चात्* उसका हिन्दी रूपान्तर पाठकों के हित के लिये दे रहा हूँ। हिन्दी अनुवाद अंग्रेजी लेख को देखकर किया गया एवं हिन्दी में ऐसा प्रथम प्रयास है, अस्तु । सम्भव है किसी स्थल पर उपयुक्त शब्द न लिखा गया हो। यदि पाठकगण ऐसी किसी भूल को इंगित करेंगे तो आभारी रहूँगा।

  बादशाहनामा पृष्ठ ४०२ की अन्तिम २ पंक्तियां

 २१. रोज़ ए जुमा हफ्दहूम जमाद इल अव्वल नाशे मुक़द्*दसे मुसाफिरे अक्लीमे, 

 २२. मुकद्*दुस हज़रत मेहद आलिया मुमताज़ उजजमानीरा केह बा तारीक ए अ अमानत मुदाफून

 हिन्दी अनुवाद पृष्ठ ४०२ बादशाहनामा

 २१. शुक्रवार १७ जमादिल अव्वल साम्राज्य की यात्री का वह पवित्र शव।

 २२. पाक हजरत मुमताज़ उल ज़मानी का जो अस्थायी रूप से दफनाया गया था को भेजा गया।

 बादशाहनामा पृष्ठ ४०३ की प्रथम १९ पंक्तियाँ

 १. बूद मसाहूब ए बादशेहजादए नामदार मुहम्मद शाह शुजा बहादुर अ वजीर खान, 

 २. वा सती उन्*निसा खानम केह बा मिज़ाज़शानासी वा कारदानी बा दारजा ए आओलई पेश, 

 ३. दास्ती व वकालत एलान मालिके जहान मलिकाए जहानियान रसीदेह बूद, वाने-ए

 ४. दारुल खलाफाएं अकबराबाद नामूदन्द वा हुक्म शुद केह हर रोज़ दर राह आश ए बिसीयार

 ५. वा दाराहीम व दानानीरे बेशुमार बा फुक्रा वा नयाज़्मदान बीबीहन्द, वा जमीने दर

 ६. निहायत रिफात वा निजाहत केह जुनूबरू ए आन मिस्र जामा अस्त वा

 ७. पेश अज़ एैन मंज़िल ए राजाह मानसिंह बूद वदारी वक्त बा राजाह जयसिंह

 ८. नबीर ए ताल्लुक दश्त बारा-ए-मदफान ए आन बहिश्त मुवात्तन बार गुज़ीदन्द 

 ९. अगर चेह राजा जयसिंह हुसूल ए एैन दावलातरा फोज़े अज़ीम दानिश्त अनमाब

 १०. अज़रू ए एहतियात के दर जमीय ए शेवन खुसूसन उमूरे दीनीएह नागुजिर अस्त

 ११. दर अवाज़ आन आली मज्जिल ए अज़ खलीसा ए शरीफाह बदू मरहत फरमूदन्द

 १२. बाद अज रसीदाने नाश बा आन शहर ए करामत बहर पंजदहून ज़मादी उस्* सानी एह।

 १२. सालए आयन्देह पैकारे नूरानी ए आन आसमानी जौहर बा खाके पाक सिपुर्देह आमद

 १३. सालए आयन्देह पैकारे नूरानी ए आन आसमानी जौहर बा खाके पाक सिपुर्देह आमद

 १४. वा मुतसद्*दीयान-ए-दारुल खिलाफाह बा हुक्मे मुअल्ला ए अजालातुल वक्त तुरबत ए फलक मरताबते

 १५. आनजहाऩ इफ्फत्रा अज नज़र पोशीदन्द वा इमारते ए आलीशान वा गुम्बजे

 १६. रफी बुनियान केह ता रस्तखीज़ दर बलन्दी यादगारे हिम्मत ए गर्दून रिफात

 १७. हजरते साहिब करह ए सानी बाशेद वा दर उस्तुवारी नमूदारे इस्तीगमत

 १८. अजायम बनी तरह अफगन्दन्द वा मुहन्दिसाने दूरबीन बा मैमारान ए सानत

 १९. आफरीन चिहाल लाख रुपियाह अखरजते एैन इमारत बर आवुर्द नमूनदन्द

 बादशाह नामा के पृष्ठ ४०३ का हिन्दु अनुवाद

 १. साथ में थे राजकुमार मुहम्मद शुजा बहादुर, वजीर खान।

 २. और सती उन्* निसा खानम जो परलोकगामिनी की प्रकृति से विशेष परिचित थी।

 ३. और अपने कर्त्तव्य में अत्यन्त निपुण थी तथा उस रानियों की महारानी के विचारों का प्रतिनिधित्व करती थी, आदि।

 ४. उसे (पार्थिव शरीर को) राजधानी अकबराबाद (आगरा) लाया गया और उसी दिन एक आदेश प्रसारित किया गया।

 ५. यात्रा के समय (मार्ग में) अनगिनत सिक्के फकीरों और गरीबों में बाँटे जाएं वह स्थल।

 ६. महान्* नगर के दक्षिण में स्थित विशाल मनोरम रसयुक्त वाटिका (बाग) से घिरा हुआ, और

 ७. उसके बीच का वह भवन जो मानसिंह के महल के नाम से प्रसिद्ध था, इस समय राजा जयसिंह के स्वामित्व में था।

 ८. जो पौत्र थे, कोरानी को दफपाने के लिये चुना गया जिसका स्थान अब स्वर्ग में था।

 ९. यद्यपि राजा जयसिंह इस अत्यन्त प्रिय पैत्रक सम्पत्ति को उपहार में दे सकते थे, 

 १०. फिर भी अत्यन्त सतर्कता बरतते हुए जो धार्मिक पवित्रता तथा गमी के समय अति आवश्यक है।

 ११. उस महान भवन के बदले उन्हें सरकारी भूमि का एक टुकड़ा दिया गया।

 १२. १५ जमादी उस सानी को उस महान्* नगर में पार्थिव शरीर आने के बाद, 

 १३. अगले वर्ष उस भव्य शव को पवित्र भूमि को सौंप दिया गया।

 १४. उस दिन राजकीय आदेश के अन्तर्गत राजधानी के अधिकारियों ने उस आकाश चुम्बी बड़ी समाधि के अन्दर, 

 १५. उस धार्मिक महिला को संसार की दृष्टि से छिपा दिया, उस महान भवन में जिस पर गुम्बज है।

 १६. जो अपने आकार में इतना ऊँचा स्मारक है, आकाश आयामी साहस।

 १७. साहिब क़रानी सानी (सम्राट) का और शकित में इतना पुष्ट।

 १८. अपने संकल्प में इतनी दृढ़-नींव रखी गई और दूरदर्शी ज्यामितिज्ञों और कुशल कारीगरों (द्वारा) 

 १९. इस भवन पर चालीस लाख रुपये व्यय किये गये।

  उपरोक्त लेख का सारांश निम्न प्रकार बनता है : 

 'मुमताज़ उज ज़मानी का पार्थिव शरीर १७ जमादिल अब्बल को आगरा भेजा गया जो वहाँ पर १५ जमादिलसानी को पहुँचा था। शव को दफनाने के लिये जो स्थ्ल चुना गया, वह नगर के दक्षिण स्थित राजा मानसिंह के महल के नाम से जाना जाता था। वह महल आकार में विशाल, भव्य, गगनचुम्बी गुम्बजयुक्त एवं बहुत विशाल बाग से घिरा था। अगले वर्ष राजाज्ञा से अधिकारियों ने शव को दफनाया। कुशल ज्यामितिज्ञों एवं कारीगरों को लगाकर (कब्र बनाने की) नींव डाली और इमारत पर ४० लाख रुपये व्यय हुआ।'' इससे निम्नलिखित तथ्य स्पष्ट उभर कर सामने आते हैं : 

 १. रानी को राजा मानसिंह के महल में दफनाया गया था।

 २. जिस महल में दफनाया गया था उसके वर्णन में और आज के ताजमहल में विचित्र साम्य है, कोई अन्तर नहीं है।

 ३. महल को गिराने का कहीं वर्णन नहीं है।

 ४. (गिरा कर पुनः बनाया गया, ऐसा वर्णन न होने पर भी) जिस समय दफनाया गया था उस समय वह बड़ी समाधि आकाश चुम्बी, महान एवं गुम्बज युक्त थी।

 ५. दफनाते समय शाहजहाँ उपस्थित नहीं था।

----------


## shriram

६. अगले वर्ष दफनाया गया था। रानी की मृत्यु बरहानपुर में हुई थी तथा उसे वहीं दफना दिया गया था। उसे वहाँ से निकालकर आगरा इसलिये लाया गया होगा कि यहाँ पर कोई विशेष प्रबन्ध उसे दफनाने के लिये किया गया होगा। यदिविशेष प्रबन्ध नहीं था तो शव आगरा लाया क्यों गया था ? कुछ दिन वहीं दफन रहने दिया होता। यदि आगरा शव आ ही गया था तो उसे तुरन्त दफना कर १० वर्षों बाद भी २२ वर्ष तक समाधि बनाई जा सकती थी ? क्या इससे यह स्पष्ट नहीं होता कि शव आने तक भवन उपलब्ध नहीं था अथवा उसमें आवश्यक फेर बदल किये जा रहे थे क्योंकि भवन देर से उपलब्ध हो सका था।

  पाठकगण एक बात पर और ध्यान दें कि शाहजहाँ अपनी परम प्रियरानी को दफन करने स्वयं नहीं आया था।

  बादशाहनामा में स्वयं में यह पूरी घटना है। इसके आगे १०-१२ या २२ वर्ष तक बाजमहल बनने का कोई विवरण नहीं है। लाहोरी के अनुसार अगले वर्ष दफ़न करने के साथ कब्र बनाई एवं काम पूरा हो गया। बाद में जो कुछ अन्य लेखकों द्वारा अन्यत्र लिखा गया वह झूठ एवं कल्पना पर आधारित ही माना जाएगा। उसका समकालीन प्रमाण कोई उपलब्ध नहीं है।

 ०२ बादशाहनामा का विश्लेषण 

  अर्जुमन्द बानों बेगम या मुमताउल जमानी शाहजहाँ की रानी थी। इसको बादशाहनामा के खण्ड एक के पृष्ठ ४०२ की अंतिम पंक्ति में भी इसके मुमता उल जमानी नाम से ही सम्बोधित किया गया हे, न कि मुमताजमहल के नाम से। इतिहासकार इसके जन्म,विवाह एवं मृत्यु की तारीखों पर सहमत नहीं हैं हमारी कथावस्तु पर इसका कोई विशेष प्रभाव नहीं पड़ता है, अतः हम इसका जन्म सन्* १५९३ तथा शाहजहाँ से विवाह सन्* १६१२ मान लेते हैं।  अप्रतिम सुन्दरी नूरजहाँ मिर्जा ग्यास बेग की पौत्री एवं खवाजा अबुल हसन वा यामीनउद्*दौला आसफखान की पुत्री अर्जुमन्द बानो शाहजहाँ की पटरानी नहीं थी। शाहजहाँ का प्रथम विवाह परशिया के शासक शाह इस्मायल सफवी का प्रपौत्री से हुआथा, जबकि मुमताज से सगाई पहले ही हो चुकी थी।  अर्जुमन्द बानों ने ८ पुत्रों एवं ६ पुत्रियों को जन्म दिया था एवं अपनी चौदहवीं सन्तान को जन्म देते समय इसका देहान्त बरहानपुर में १७ जिल्काद १०४० हिजरी तदनुसार ७ जून सन्* १६३१ को हुआ था। (बादशाहनामा खण्ड, दो पृष्ट २७)। इसको वहीं पर ताप्ती नदी के तट पर दफना दिया गया था। यह कब्र भी उपलब्ध है तथा इसकी देख-रेख लगातार वहाँ के निवासियों द्वारा की जाती है। उनका मानना है कि रानी का शव आज भी कब्र में है अर्थात्* न कब्र खोदी गई एवं न शव ही निकाला गया।  इसके विपरीत बादशाहनामा खण्ड एक, पृष्ठ ४०२ की २१वीं लाइन में लिखा है कि शुक्रवार १७ जमादिल अव्वल को हजरत मुमताज उल जमानी कापार्थिव शरीर (बरहानपुर से) भेजा गया जो अकबराबाद (आगरा) में १५ जमाद उल सान्या को आया (बादशाहनामा खण्ड एक पृष्ठ ४०३ की १२वीं पंक्ति)।  शब आगरा लाया अवश्य गया था, परन्तु उसे दफनाया नहीं गया था। शव को मस्जिद के छोर पर स्थित बुर्जी (जिसमें बावली है) के पास बाग में रखा गया था जहाँ पर आज भी चार पत्थरों की बिना छत की दीवारें खड़ी हैं। बादशाहनामा खण्ड एक के पृष्ठ ४०३ की १३वीं पंक्ति के अनुसार अगले वर्ष (कम से कम ६-७ मास बाद) तथा पंक्ति १४ के अनुसार 'आकाश चुम्बी बड़ी समाधि के अन्दर) शव को दफनाया गया।  बादशाहनामा के उपरोक्त कथनों से एक बात सुस्पष्ट होकर उभरती है कि १५ जमाद उल सानी १०४१ हिजरी तदनुसार ८ जनवरी सन्* १६३२ को जब रानी का पार्थिव शरीर आगरा आया, उस समय उसे दफनाया नहीं गया। क्यों ? क्योंकि उसे आकाशचुम्बी बड़ी समाधि के अन्दर दफनाना था जो शायद तैयार (दफनाने योग्य दशा में) नहीं रही होगी।  किसी शव को दफनाने के लिये किसी भवन की आवश्यकता नहीं होती। शव को उसी दिन अथवा सुविधानुसार ३-४ दिन पश्चात्* भूमि में गड्*डा खोदकर दफना दिया जाता है तथा उसे भर दियाजाता है। उस पर कब्र तथा कब्र केऊपर रौज़ा या मकबरा कभी भी, कितने भी दिनों बाद तथा कितने ही वर्षों तक बनाया जा सकता है। शव को अगले वर्ष भवन में दफनाने के वर्णन से स्पष्ट है कि इसी बहाने भवन प्राप्त करने का षड्*यन्त्र चल रहा था तथा मिर्जा राजा जयसिंह पर जिन्हें अपनी पैतृक सम्पत्ति अत्यन्त मूल्यवान्* एवं प्रिय थी, उस भवन को शाहजहाँ को हस्तान्तरित कर देने के लिये जोर डाला जा रहा था या मनाया जा रहा था। अथवा यह भी सम्भव है कि भवन को प्रापत करने के बाद उसमें शव को दफनाने के लिये आवश्यक परिवर्तन किये जा रहे थे। शव को आगरा में भवन मिल जाने की आशा में लाया गया था, परन्तु सम्भवतः राजा जयसिंह को मनाने में समय लगने के कारण उसे बाग में रखना पड़ा। यदि शाहजहाँ ने भूमि क्रय कर ताजमहल बनवाया होता तो शव को एक दिन के लिए भी बाग में रखने की आवश्यकता न होती।

----------


## shriram

०१ तथ्यान्वेषण 

 हमारे आस-पास दैनिक घटनाओं का एक चक्र सतत प्रवाहमान्* रहता है। उनमें से कुछ प्रमुख एवं महत्वपूर्ण घटनाएं इतिहास में भी स्थान पा जाती हैं। इतिहास में अंकित यह घटनाएँ प्रायः विवाद का विषय रही हैं। कारण, इतिहास-लेखन होने तक अधिकांश प्रत्यक्षदर्शी एवं अंतरंग जानकार या तो इस संसार से प्रस्थान कर चुके होते हैं अथवा कई कारणों से मुख नहीं खोल पाते। एक अन्य कारणभी है। कुछ स्वार्थी एवं सम्बद्ध-पक्ष घटनाओं के सत्यपक्ष पर भ्रम का ऐसा पर्दाडाल देते हैं कि वह उजागर होकर जन-साधारण तक आ ही नहीं पाती एवं समय-अन्तराल की धूल उस पर लगातार जमती रहती है तथा उसे और अधिक प्रच्छन्न कर देती है। ऐसी दशा में इतिहास-लेखन अत्यन्त क्लिष्ट कार्य हो जाता है। इतिहास लेखक को निष्पक्ष होने के साथ ही साथ उसकी अत्यन्त खोजपूर्ण दृष्टि का होना भी अतिआवश्क है। इस दृष्टि के लिये स्वातन्त्रय वीर सावरकर एवं वृन्दावनलाल वर्मा के नाम गौरव से लिये जा सकते हैं, जिन्होंने अतीत के लुप्त सूत्रों को जोड़ते हुए सत्य का सुन्दर कालीन बुन डाला ऐसा ही एक उदाहरण ताजमहल है।

  आज प्रत्येक पुस्तक, नाटक, कविता, आकाशवाणी एवं दूरदर्शन के माध्यम से लगातार यही बताया जाता है कि ताजमहल को शाहजहाँ ने बनवाया था। प्रतिदिन ताजमहल देखने आने वाले देसी-विदेशी यात्रियों को भी अधकचरे गाइड यही घुट्*टी पिलाते हैं एवं इसे रोचक बनाने के लिये अनेक घटनाएँ तथा कहानियाँ जोड़ देते हैं। यथा, शाहजहाँ की पटरानी अत्यन्त सुन्दरी थी, शाहजहाँ उससे प्राणप्रण से प्रेम करता था, मरते-समय रानी ने सम्राट्* से वचन लिया था कि वह रानी के लिये एक भव्य-स्मारक का निर्माण करायेगा आदि-आदि। सन्* १९६५ में श्री पु. ना. ओक नेइस मत का सशक्त खण्डन प्रबल प्रमाणों के आधार पर किया था, परन्तु उस समय के तथाकथित धर्मनिरपेक्ष-जनों ने इसे मात्र हिन्दुत्व के प्राधान्य को सिद्ध करने का प्रयास-मात्र मानकर गम्भीरता से नहीं लिया। फिर भी, सत्यान्वेषणार्थि  ों को एक मार्ग तो मिल ही गया था। शोध चलता रहा। भारत में कम, भारत के बाहर अधिक कार्य हुए। आज ऐतिहासिक, पुरातात्विक, वास्तु एवं स्थापत्य कला के ही नहीं अपितु पुष्ट वैज्ञानिक प्रमाणों के आधार पर यह सिद्ध किया जा सकता है कि जैसा ताजमहल हम आज देख रहे हैं वैसा ही शाहजहाँ के जन्म से पूर्व भी खड़ा था। शाहजहाँ ने उसमें कब्र बनवाई है, कुरान की आयतें लिखवाई हैं एवं कुछ छोटे-मोटे अन्य परिवर्तन ही कराये हैं। आइये सत्यशोधन हेतु हम शाहजहाँ के समकालीन एवं पराकालीन लेखों एवं प्रमाणों की निष्पक्ष समीक्षा करें।

  सबसे हपले हम शाहजहाँ के स्वयं द्वारा अनुमादित अभिलेखों की समीक्षा करें तो पायेंगे कि शाहजहाँ बड़ी स्पष्टता एवं ईमानदारी के साथ कहता है कि रानी का स्वर्गवास बुरहानपुर में हआ था तथा उसे वहीं दफना दिया गया था। बाद में उसका शव अकबराबाद (आगरा) लाया गया एवं उसे राजा मानसिंह के भव्य भवनमें, जो उस समय उनके नाती राजा जयसिंह के स्वामित्व में था, दफना दिया गया था। भवन के बारे में वह बताता है कि वह भव्य-भवन विशाल फलदार वृक्षों से घिरा आकाश चुम्बी है एवं उसके ऊपर गुम्बज है। इस सारे वर्णन में शाहजहाँ न तो भवन तोड़ने की बात कहता है और न ही किसी प्रकार के नये निर्माण की ही। वह तो बिना लाग-लपेट स्पष्ट कहता है राजा जयसिंह से भवन लेकर उसमें रानी के शव को दफनाया था। पाठकों को इस कथन पर सन्देह हो रहा होगा कि यह असम्भव कथन शाहजहाँ द्वारा अनुमोदित कैसे हो सकता है ? आईये प्रमाण देखें।

  प्रथम मुगल बादशाह बाबर अपनी दैनिकी लिखता था, जिसमें वह प्रत्येक दिन की घटित घटनाओं का सटीक वर्णन लिखता था। जब वह भारत आया तो यहाँ पर उपलब्ध सब्जियों-फलों के नाम तथा भाव, अपने देश से उनकी तुलना आदि उसने सभी कुछ लिखा है। यह पुस्तक ''बाबरनामा' कहलाई। इसी प्रथा को आगे बढ़ाया अकबर, जहाँगीर तथा शाहजहाँ ने, परन्तु थोड़ा बदल कर। उन्होंने स्वयं न लिखकर अपने दरबार में एक विद्वान्* को इतिहास लेखन के लिये नियुक्त किया, जिन्होंने इन बादशाहों के काल में घटित घटनाओं का कहीं सत्य तथा कहींअतिरंजित वर्णन किया, क्योंकि स्पष्ट है कि निष्पक्ष इतिहास लेखन इनका विषय न होकर अपने शाह का चरित्र ऊँचा दिखना और उसे प्रसन्न रखना ही इनका इष्ट था। इस प्रकार दरबारी भाँडों, भाटों एवं चारणों में तथा इनमें मात्र इतना ही अन्तर था कि इनका पद गरिमामय था तथा इनकी भाषा साहित्यिक थी। अस्तु, हमको इस अतिरंजना से बचते हुए सत्यान्वेषण करना है।

  तो हम बता रहे थे कि अकबर के काल में ''आइन-ए-अकबरी' एवं जहाँगीर के काल में 'तुजुक-ए-जहाँगीरी' लिखी गईं जब शाहजहाँ शासनारूढ़ हुआ तो उसे भी एक ऐसे ही विद्वान्*  की आवश्यकता हुई जो दरबार में इस पद को सम्भाले। उस समय पटना में मुल्ला अब्दुल हमीद लाहोरी अपने अवकाश के दिन व्यतीत कर रहे थे। उन्हें सादर दरबार में बुलाया गया तथा इस कार्य पर नियुक्त किया गया। मुल्ला ने १६०० पृष्ठों में शाहजहाँ काल के पहले २० वर्षों का इतिहास लिखा है जिसका नाम 'बादशाह नामा' रखा गया। मुल्ला का मूल लेखन फारसी में है तथा इसका सर्वप्रथम प्रकाशन बंगाल की रॉयल एशियटिक सोसायटी द्वारा किया गया था, सन्* १८६७ में। इसके मुखय सम्पदक थे मेजर डब्ल्यू. एन. लीसे तथा सम्पादक मण्डल में थे मौलवी कबीर अलदीनतथा मौलवी अब्द अल रहीम। संयोग देखिये दो मुस्लिम और एक ईसाई। आइये देखें, इस पुस्तक में मुल्ला अब्दुल हमीद लाहोरी ताजमहल के बारे में क्या लिखता है ? 

  उक्त बादशाह नामा तीन खण्डों में है। इस १६०० पृष्ठों के महाग्रन्थ में ताजमहल के बारे में मात्र एक दो-पृष्ठ ही लिखे गऐ हैं। जिस ताजमहल के बारे में संसार-भर में सैकड़ों लेखकों, कवियों और इतिहासकारों ने लाखों पृष्ठ लिख डाले, यदि उसे शाहजहाँ ने बनाया होता तो क्या लाहोरी स्वयं उसका अतिरंजित वर्णन नहीं करता ? जैसा कि पराकालीन लेखकों ने लिखा है। क्या समकालीन मुल्ला स्वयं नहीं लिख सकता था कि सारे संसार से अभिकल्प (डिजायन) मँगाये गये, पर शाहजहाँ को कोई नहीं भाया, फिर एक भा गया। किस -किस प्रकार से मूल्यवान पत्थर कितनी मात्रा में तथा किस भाव में मँगाये गये थे, आदि। बादशाहनामा में यह भ लिखा होता कि इस भवन की नींव कब रखी गई, कितने दिनों में यह तैयार हुआ एवं इसमें कितने मजदूरों-कारीगरों आदि ने कार्य किया था।

  बादशाहनामा के प्रथम खण्ड के पृष्ठ ४०२ पर २२ पंक्तियाँ लिखी गई हैं इनमें से प्रथम २० पंक्तियों में जिस घटना का वर्णन है, उस सम्बन्धका ताजमहल से नहीं है। पंक्ति क्र. २१ तथा २२ एवं पृष्ठ ४०३ की १९ पंक्तियों में इस घटना का पूर्ण एवं रोचक वर्णन किया गया है। यहाँ पर पहले मूल फारसी पाठ को नागरी लिपि में दे रहा हूँ। उर्दू के जानकार पाठक उससे कुछ अनुमान लगा सकेंगे। तत्पश्चात्* उसका हिन्दी रूपान्तर पाठकों के हित के लिये दे रहा हूँ। हिन्दी अनुवाद अंग्रेजी लेख को देखकर किया गया एवं हिन्दी में ऐसा प्रथम प्रयास है, अस्तु । सम्भव है किसी स्थल पर उपयुक्त शब्द न लिखा गया हो। यदि पाठकगण ऐसी किसी भूल को इंगित करेंगे तो आभारी रहूँगा।

----------


## shriram

बादशाहनामा पृष्ठ ४०२ की अन्तिम २ पंक्तियां

 २१. रोज़ ए जुमा हफ्दहूम जमाद इल अव्वल नाशे मुक़द्*दसे मुसाफिरे अक्लीमे, 

 २२. मुकद्*दुस हज़रत मेहद आलिया मुमताज़ उजजमानीरा केह बा तारीक ए अ अमानत मुदाफून

 हिन्दी अनुवाद पृष्ठ ४०२ बादशाहनामा

 २१. शुक्रवार १७ जमादिल अव्वल साम्राज्य की यात्री का वह पवित्र शव।

 २२. पाक हजरत मुमताज़ उल ज़मानी का जो अस्थायी रूप से दफनाया गया था को भेजा गया।

 बादशाहनामा पृष्ठ ४०३ की प्रथम १९ पंक्तियाँ

 १. बूद मसाहूब ए बादशेहजादए नामदार मुहम्मद शाह शुजा बहादुर अ वजीर खान, 

 २. वा सती उन्*निसा खानम केह बा मिज़ाज़शानासी वा कारदानी बा दारजा ए आओलई पेश, 

 ३. दास्ती व वकालत एलान मालिके जहान मलिकाए जहानियान रसीदेह बूद, वाने-ए

 ४. दारुल खलाफाएं अकबराबाद नामूदन्द वा हुक्म शुद केह हर रोज़ दर राह आश ए बिसीयार

 ५. वा दाराहीम व दानानीरे बेशुमार बा फुक्रा वा नयाज़्मदान बीबीहन्द, वा जमीने दर

 ६. निहायत रिफात वा निजाहत केह जुनूबरू ए आन मिस्र जामा अस्त वा

 ७. पेश अज़ एैन मंज़िल ए राजाह मानसिंह बूद वदारी वक्त बा राजाह जयसिंह

 ८. नबीर ए ताल्लुक दश्त बारा-ए-मदफान ए आन बहिश्त मुवात्तन बार गुज़ीदन्द 

 ९. अगर चेह राजा जयसिंह हुसूल ए एैन दावलातरा फोज़े अज़ीम दानिश्त अनमाब

 १०. अज़रू ए एहतियात के दर जमीय ए शेवन खुसूसन उमूरे दीनीएह नागुजिर अस्त

 ११. दर अवाज़ आन आली मज्जिल ए अज़ खलीसा ए शरीफाह बदू मरहत फरमूदन्द

 १२. बाद अज रसीदाने नाश बा आन शहर ए करामत बहर पंजदहून ज़मादी उस्* सानी एह।

 १२. सालए आयन्देह पैकारे नूरानी ए आन आसमानी जौहर बा खाके पाक सिपुर्देह आमद

 १३. सालए आयन्देह पैकारे नूरानी ए आन आसमानी जौहर बा खाके पाक सिपुर्देह आमद

 १४. वा मुतसद्*दीयान-ए-दारुल खिलाफाह बा हुक्मे मुअल्ला ए अजालातुल वक्त तुरबत ए फलक मरताबते

 १५. आनजहाऩ इफ्फत्रा अज नज़र पोशीदन्द वा इमारते ए आलीशान वा गुम्बजे

 १६. रफी बुनियान केह ता रस्तखीज़ दर बलन्दी यादगारे हिम्मत ए गर्दून रिफात

 १७. हजरते साहिब करह ए सानी बाशेद वा दर उस्तुवारी नमूदारे इस्तीगमत

 १८. अजायम बनी तरह अफगन्दन्द वा मुहन्दिसाने दूरबीन बा मैमारान ए सानत

 १९. आफरीन चिहाल लाख रुपियाह अखरजते एैन इमारत बर आवुर्द नमूनदन्द

 बादशाह नामा के पृष्ठ ४०३ का हिन्दु अनुवाद

 १. साथ में थे राजकुमार मुहम्मद शुजा बहादुर, वजीर खान।

 २. और सती उन्* निसा खानम जो परलोकगामिनी की प्रकृति से विशेष परिचित थी।

 ३. और अपने कर्त्तव्य में अत्यन्त निपुण थी तथा उस रानियों की महारानी के विचारों का प्रतिनिधित्व करती थी, आदि।

 ४. उसे (पार्थिव शरीर को) राजधानी अकबराबाद (आगरा) लाया गया और उसी दिन एक आदेश प्रसारित किया गया।

 ५. यात्रा के समय (मार्ग में) अनगिनत सिक्के फकीरों और गरीबों में बाँटे जाएं वह स्थल।

 ६. महान्* नगर के दक्षिण में स्थित विशाल मनोरम रसयुक्त वाटिका (बाग) से घिरा हुआ, और

 ७. उसके बीच का वह भवन जो मानसिंह के महल के नाम से प्रसिद्ध था, इस समय राजा जयसिंह के स्वामित्व में था।

 ८. जो पौत्र थे, कोरानी को दफपाने के लिये चुना गया जिसका स्थान अब स्वर्ग में था।

 ९. यद्यपि राजा जयसिंह इस अत्यन्त प्रिय पैत्रक सम्पत्ति को उपहार में दे सकते थे, 

 १०. फिर भी अत्यन्त सतर्कता बरतते हुए जो धार्मिक पवित्रता तथा गमी के समय अति आवश्यक है।

 ११. उस महान भवन के बदले उन्हें सरकारी भूमि का एक टुकड़ा दिया गया।

 १२. १५ जमादी उस सानी को उस महान्* नगर में पार्थिव शरीर आने के बाद, 

 १३. अगले वर्ष उस भव्य शव को पवित्र भूमि को सौंप दिया गया।

 १४. उस दिन राजकीय आदेश के अन्तर्गत राजधानी के अधिकारियों ने उस आकाश चुम्बी बड़ी समाधि के अन्दर, 

 १५. उस धार्मिक महिला को संसार की दृष्टि से छिपा दिया, उस महान भवन में जिस पर गुम्बज है।

 १६. जो अपने आकार में इतना ऊँचा स्मारक है, आकाश आयामी साहस।

 १७. साहिब क़रानी सानी (सम्राट) का और शकित में इतना पुष्ट।

 १८. अपने संकल्प में इतनी दृढ़-नींव रखी गई और दूरदर्शी ज्यामितिज्ञों और कुशल कारीगरों (द्वारा) 

 १९. इस भवन पर चालीस लाख रुपये व्यय किये गये।

  उपरोक्त लेख का सारांश निम्न प्रकार बनता है : 

 'मुमताज़ उज ज़मानी का पार्थिव शरीर १७ जमादिल अब्बल को आगरा भेजा गया जो वहाँ पर १५ जमादिलसानी को पहुँचा था। शव को दफनाने के लिये जो स्थ्ल चुना गया, वह नगर के दक्षिण स्थित राजा मानसिंह के महल के नाम से जाना जाता था। वह महल आकार में विशाल, भव्य, गगनचुम्बी गुम्बजयुक्त एवं बहुत विशाल बाग से घिरा था। अगले वर्ष राजाज्ञा से अधिकारियों ने शव को दफनाया। कुशल ज्यामितिज्ञों एवं कारीगरों को लगाकर (कब्र बनाने की) नींव डाली और इमारत पर ४० लाख रुपये व्यय हुआ।'' इससे निम्नलिखित तथ्य स्पष्ट उभर कर सामने आते हैं : 

 १. रानी को राजा मानसिंह के महल में दफनाया गया था।

 २. जिस महल में दफनाया गया था उसके वर्णन में और आज के ताजमहल में विचित्र साम्य है, कोई अन्तर नहीं है।

 ३. महल को गिराने का कहीं वर्णन नहीं है।

 ४. (गिरा कर पुनः बनाया गया, ऐसा वर्णन न होने पर भी) जिस समय दफनाया गया था उस समय वह बड़ी समाधि आकाश चुम्बी, महान एवं गुम्बज युक्त थी।

 ५. दफनाते समय शाहजहाँ उपस्थित नहीं था।

 ६. अगले वर्ष दफनाया गया था। रानी की मृत्यु बरहानपुर में हुई थी तथा उसे वहीं दफना दिया गया था। उसे वहाँ से निकालकर आगरा इसलिये लाया गया होगा कि यहाँ पर कोई विशेष प्रबन्ध उसे दफनाने के लिये किया गया होगा। यदिविशेष प्रबन्ध नहीं था तो शव आगरा लाया क्यों गया था ? कुछ दिन वहीं दफन रहने दिया होता। यदि आगरा शव आ ही गया था तो उसे तुरन्त दफना कर १० वर्षों बाद भी २२ वर्ष तक समाधि बनाई जा सकती थी ? क्या इससे यह स्पष्ट नहीं होता कि शव आने तक भवन उपलब्ध नहीं था अथवा उसमें आवश्यक फेर बदल किये जा रहे थे क्योंकि भवन देर से उपलब्ध हो सका था।

  पाठकगण एक बात पर और ध्यान दें कि शाहजहाँ अपनी परम प्रियरानी को दफन करने स्वयं नहीं आया था।

  बादशाहनामा में स्वयं में यह पूरी घटना है। इसके आगे १०-१२ या २२ वर्ष तक बाजमहल बनने का कोई विवरण नहीं है। लाहोरी के अनुसार अगले वर्ष दफ़न करने के साथ कब्र बनाई एवं काम पूरा हो गया। बाद में जो कुछ अन्य लेखकों द्वारा अन्यत्र लिखा गया वह झूठ एवं कल्पना पर आधारित ही माना जाएगा। उसका समकालीन प्रमाण कोई उपलब्ध नहीं है।

----------


## shriram

०२ बादशाहनामा का विश्लेषण 

  अर्जुमन्द बानों बेगम या मुमताउल जमानी शाहजहाँ की रानी थी। इसको बादशाहनामा के खण्ड एक के पृष्ठ ४०२ की अंतिम पंक्ति में भी इसके मुमता उल जमानी नाम से ही सम्बोधित किया गया हे, न कि मुमताजमहल के नाम से। इतिहासकार इसके जन्म,विवाह एवं मृत्यु की तारीखों पर सहमत नहीं हैं हमारी कथावस्तु पर इसका कोई विशेष प्रभाव नहीं पड़ता है, अतः हम इसका जन्म सन्* १५९३ तथा शाहजहाँ से विवाह सन्* १६१२ मान लेते हैं।

   अप्रतिम सुन्दरी नूरजहाँ मिर्जा ग्यास बेग की पौत्री एवं खवाजा अबुल हसन वा यामीनउद्*दौला आसफखान की पुत्री अर्जुमन्द बानो शाहजहाँ की पटरानी नहीं थी। शाहजहाँ का प्रथम विवाह परशिया के शासक शाह इस्मायल सफवी का प्रपौत्री से हुआथा, जबकि मुमताज से सगाई पहले ही हो चुकी थी।

   अर्जुमन्द बानों ने ८ पुत्रों एवं ६ पुत्रियों को जन्म दिया था एवं अपनी चौदहवीं सन्तान को जन्म देते समय इसका देहान्त बरहानपुर में १७ जिल्काद १०४० हिजरी तदनुसार ७ जून सन्* १६३१ को हुआ था। (बादशाहनामा खण्ड, दो पृष्ट २७)। इसको वहीं पर ताप्ती नदी के तट पर दफना दिया गया था। यह कब्र भी उपलब्ध है तथा इसकी देख-रेख लगातार वहाँ के निवासियों द्वारा की जाती है। उनका मानना है कि रानी का शव आज भी कब्र में है अर्थात्* न कब्र खोदी गई एवं न शव ही निकाला गया।

   इसके विपरीत बादशाहनामा खण्ड एक, पृष्ठ ४०२ की २१वीं लाइन में लिखा है कि शुक्रवार १७ जमादिल अव्वल को हजरत मुमताज उल जमानी कापार्थिव शरीर (बरहानपुर से) भेजा गया जो अकबराबाद (आगरा) में १५ जमाद उल सान्या को आया (बादशाहनामा खण्ड एक पृष्ठ ४०३ की १२वीं पंक्ति)। 

   शब आगरा लाया अवश्य गया था, परन्तु उसे दफनाया नहीं गया था। शव को मस्जिद के छोर पर स्थित बुर्जी (जिसमें बावली है) के पास बाग में रखा गया था जहाँ पर आज भी चार पत्थरों की बिना छत की दीवारें खड़ी हैं। बादशाहनामा खण्ड एक के पृष्ठ ४०३ की १३वीं पंक्ति के अनुसार अगले वर्ष (कम से कम ६-७ मास बाद) तथा पंक्ति १४ के अनुसार 'आकाश चुम्बी बड़ी समाधि के अन्दर) शव को दफनाया गया।

   बादशाहनामा के उपरोक्त कथनों से एक बात सुस्पष्ट होकर उभरती है कि १५ जमाद उल सानी १०४१ हिजरी तदनुसार ८ जनवरी सन्* १६३२ को जब रानी का पार्थिव शरीर आगरा आया, उस समय उसे दफनाया नहीं गया। क्यों ? क्योंकि उसे आकाशचुम्बी बड़ी समाधि के अन्दर दफनाना था जो शायद तैयार (दफनाने योग्य दशा में) नहीं रही होगी।

----------


## shriram

किसी शव को दफनाने के लिये किसी भवन की आवश्यकता नहीं होती। शव को उसी दिन अथवा सुविधानुसार ३-४ दिन पश्चात्* भूमि में गड्*डा खोदकर दफना दिया जाता है तथा उसे भर दियाजाता है। उस पर कब्र तथा कब्र केऊपर रौज़ा या मकबरा कभी भी, कितने भी दिनों बाद तथा कितने ही वर्षों तक बनाया जा सकता है। शव को अगले वर्ष भवन में दफनाने के वर्णन से स्पष्ट है कि इसी बहाने भवन प्राप्त करने का षड्*यन्त्र चल रहा था तथा मिर्जा राजा जयसिंह पर जिन्हें अपनी पैतृक सम्पत्ति अत्यन्त मूल्यवान्* एवं प्रिय थी, उस भवन को शाहजहाँ को हस्तान्तरित कर देने के लिये जोर डाला जा रहा था या मनाया जा रहा था। अथवा यह भी सम्भव है कि भवन को प्रापत करने के बाद उसमें शव को दफनाने के लिये आवश्यक परिवर्तन किये जा रहे थे। शव को आगरा में भवन मिल जाने की आशा में लाया गया था, परन्तु सम्भवतः राजा जयसिंह को मनाने में समय लगने के कारण उसे बाग में रखना पड़ा। यदि शाहजहाँ ने भूमि क्रय कर ताजमहल बनवाया होता तो शव को एक दिन के लिए भी बाग में रखने की आवश्यकता न होती।

   शव को मार्ग तय करने में (बरहानपुर से अकबराबाद तक) लगभग २८ दिन लगे थे। पार्थिव शरीर को लाने राजकुमार गये थे। जाने में भी लगभग इतना ही समय लगा होगा। २-४ दिन बरहानपुर में शव निकालने तथा वापिसी यात्रा की व्यवस्था में लगे होंगे। अर्थात्* २ मास का समय राजकुमार के जाने के बाद लगाथा। शव दफ़नाने की योजना इससे पूर्व बन गई होगी। इतना समय उपलब्ध होने पर भी शव को (असुरक्षित) ६-७ मास तक बाग में रखने की आवश्यकता क्यों पड़ी? यदि भवन उपलब्ध था तो शव दफनाया क्यों नहीं गया और यदि भवन उपलब्ध नहीं था तो शव लाया क्यों गया ? क्या इससे सुस्पष्ट नहीं कि शाहजहाँ को आशा रही होगी कि राजा जयसिंह मना नहीं करेंगे और इसी आशा में राजकुमार को भेज कर शव मँगवा लिया गया, परन्तु जयसिंह ने स्वीकृति नहीं दी। यह भी सम्भव है मिर्जा राजा जयसिंह के मना कर देने पर उन पर दबाव डालने की नीयत से ही शव को लाकर बाग में रख दिया गया हो। शव को दफ़नाने की तारीख न लिखना भी इसी शंका को बल देता है।

   शव को बादशाहनामा के अनुसार अगले वर्ष गगनचुम्बी भवन में दफनाया गया। क्या इससे सिद्ध नहीं होता है कि ताजमहल जैसा आज दिखाई देता है उसी में रानी के पार्थिव शरीर को दफ़नाया गया था  ? अन्यथा क्या कुछ मास में गगनचुम्बी भवन का निर्माण किया जा सकता है, जिसके लिये अनेक लेखकों ने निर्माण काल ८ २२ वर्ष तक का (अनुमानित) बताया है ? क्या शाहजहाँ के लिये एक वर्ष से कम समय में ताजमहल बनाना सम्भव था ? शाहजहाँने तो मात्र भवन को साफ करके कब्र बनाई थी एवं कुरान को लिखवाया था । शाहजहाँ ने कभी यह नहीं कहा कि उसने ताजमहल का निर्माण कराया था।

   इतने सुस्पष्ट प्रमाणों के बाद भी सम्भव है कुछ पाठकों के मन में परम्परागत भ्रम शेष रह गया हो कि ताजमहल में नीचे वाली भूमितल स्थित कब्र, जिसे वास्तविक कहा जाता है वह भूमि के अन्दर खोद कर बनाई गई है एवं उस कब्र के ऊपर एवं चारों ओर यह विशाल एवं उच्च भवन खड़ा किया गया है वास्तव में तथ्य इसके विपरीत हैं।

   जिस समय हम फव्वारों की पंक्तियों के साथ-साथ चलते हुए मुखय भवन के समीप पहुँचते हैं, वहाँ पर छः सीढ़ियाँ चढ़ने के बाद ही उस स्थल तक पहुँचते हैं जहाँ पर जूते उतारे जाते हैं। अर्थात्* हम लोग भूमितल से लगभग ४ फुट ऊपर जूते उतारते हैं। यहाँ से हम २४ सीढ़ियां चढ़ कर ऊपर जाते हैं और पुनः ४ सीढ़ियां चढ़ कर मुखय भवन में प्रवेश करते हैं।

----------


## shriram

इन २४ + ४ अथवा २८ सीढ़ियों के बदले हम केवल २३ सीढ़ियां उतर कर नीचे की कब्र तक पहुँचते हैं। इस प्रकार भूमितल की कब्र जूते उतारने वाले स्थल से भी कम से कम तीन फुट ऊपर है जो ऊपर बताये अनुसार भूमितल से ४ फुट ऊपर था। इससे स्पष्ट सिद्ध होता हैकि नीचे वाली कब्र भी पृथ्वी से ७ फीट ऊँची है जबकि इसे भूमि खोदकर बनाया जाना चाहिए था। अगले पाठों में पाठकों को इस सत्य से भी परिचित कराया जायेगा कि इस तथाकथित नीचे वाली वास्तविक कब्र के नीचे भी कमरे आज भी स्थित हैं और जिनमें प्रवेश करने के मार्गों को बलात्* बन्द किया हुआ है। लेखक इसे सुनी सुनाई बात के आधार पर नहीं लिख रहा है, अपितु इन कमरों का स्वयं प्रत्यक्षदर्शी है।

   अभी कुछ अन्य विज्ञा पाठकों की कुछ शंकाओं का समाधान होना रहा गया है। वे हैं बादशाहनामा की अन्तिम २ पंक्तियों में आये शब्द

  (१) नींव रखी गई 

 (२) ज्यामितिज्ञ, एवं 

 (३) चालीस लाख रुपये। यदि ऐसा होता तो उसे सम्बन्धित अन्य कामों का वर्णन भी होता। किसी काम को भी प्रारम्भ करने को भी मुहावरे में नींव रखना कहते हैं यथा 'जवाहलाल नेहरू ने आधुनिक भारत की नींव रखी थी।' इसमें भूमि में गड्*ढा खोदने से कोई तात्पर्य नहीं है, फिर भी यदि कोई इसके शाब्दिक अर्थ अर्थात्* खोदने को ही अधिक महत्व देता है तो उनके संतोष के लिये इतना ही पर्याप्त है कि दफनाने के लिये पहले खोदना तो पड़ता ही है चाहे वह छत या फर्श ही क्यों न हो। रहीज्यामितिज्ञों की बात। ज्यामितिज्ञों की सबसे पहले आवश्यकता कब्र की दिशा निर्धारित करने के लिये ही होती हैं कब्र चाहे जिस ओर नहीं बनाई जाती है अपितु एक दिशा विशेष में ही बनाई जाती है। इसके अतिरिक्त ताजमहल देखते समय गाइडों ने आपको दिखायाएवं बताया होगा कि कुरान को इस प्रकार लिखा गया है कि कहीं से भी देखिये ऊपर-नीचे के सभी अक्षर बराबर दिखाई देंगे, ऐसा क्योंकर सम्भव हुआ ? दूरदर्शी ज्यामितिज्ञों की गणना के आधार पर ही है।

   अन्तिम संदेह चालीस लाख रुपयो पर है। यदि शाहजहाँ ने ताजमहल नहीं बनवाया था तो इतनी बड़ी धन राशि का व्यय कैसे हो गया। उस युग में चालीस लाख रुपया बहुत बड़ी राशि थी। बादशाहनामा में यह स्पष्ट नहीं किया गया है कि इस राशि में कौन-कौन से व्यय सम्मिलित हैं मूलतः शाहजहाँ ने जो व्यय इस सन्दर्भ में किये थे वे इस प्रकार बनते हैं 

 (१) रानी के शव को बरहानपुर से मंगाना

  (२) मार्ग में गरीबों तथा फकीरों को सिक्के बाँटना

  (३) भवन के जिन कक्षों में कब्रे हैं उन्हें खाली कराना 

 (४) शव को दफ़न करना एवं कब्रें बनवाना

  (५) भवन के ऊपर-नीचे के सभी कमरों को बन्द कराना 

 (६) मकराना से संगमरमर पत्थरमंगाना

  (७) कुरान लिखाना एवं महरावें ठीक कराना।

  (८) मजिस्द में फर्श सुधरवाना तथा नमाज़ पढ़ने के लिए आसन बनवाना

  (९) बगीचे में सड़क नहर आदि बनवाना 

 (१०) रानी का शव जहाँ रखा गया था वहाँ पर घेरा बनवाना

  (११) परिसर के बाहर ऊँचे मिट्*टी के टीलों को समतल कराना आदि।

  पर्याप्त प्रमाणों के अभाव में यह कहना अति कठिन है कि उन चालीस लाख रुपयों में से उपरोक्त कौन-कौन से कार्य हुए थे। कुछ के अनुसार उक्त सारे कार्यों पर भी चालीस लाख रुपये व्यय नहीं आयेगा। ऊपर इंगित किया जा चुका है कि दरबारी चाटुकार अतिरंजित वर्णन करते थे अर्थात्* यदि दो लाख व्यय हुए होंगे तो चालीस लाख बखानेंगे। इस प्रकार मालिक भी प्रसन्न होता था तथा सुनने वाला भी प्रभावित होता था। दूसरा कारण यह भी था कि दो खर्च कर दस बता कर अपना घर भी सरलता से जरा भरा जा सकता था।

----------


## shriram

०३ टेवर्नियर : एक खोज 

  पाठकों को आश्चर्य हो रहा होगा कि जब स्वयं शाहजहाँ का कथन है कि मुमताज उज-ज़मानी को बने हुए भवन में दफनाया गया था तब संसार में यह क्यों तथा कैसे प्रसिद्ध हुआ कि शाहजहाँ ने अर्जुमन्द बानों बेगम के शव को दफनाने के लिये महान्* आश्चर्यजनकभवन का निर्माण करायाथा जो बाद में 'ताजमहल' के नाम से प्रसिद्ध हुआ यही नहीं इसके साथ ही यह भी प्रसिद्ध हुआ कि इस विशाल भवन को बनाने में २२ वर्ष तक २०,००० श्रमिक कार्य करते रहे थे। यह अपने आप में एक अनोखी कहानी है और इस सारे श्रम के मूल को प्राप्त करने के लिये हमको तथ्यों की गहरी छानबीन करनी पड़ेगी।

   दुर्भाग्य से इस देश ने विदेशियों को आवश्यकता से अधिक ही मान-सम्मान प्रदान किया है, विशेष कर गोरी चमड़ी वालों को। उनके ज्ञान का हम लोहा मानते रहे हैं। इसका नवीनतम प्रमाण है 'योग'। आज से भी कुछ दशक पहले योग को कुछ विद्वान्* एवं मनीषी ही जानते थे। वही 'भारतीय योग' जब विदेश भ्रमण कर भारत वापस आया तो 'योगा' के नाम से इस ेघर-घर में सम्मानीय स्थान मिल गया। इसी प्रकार ताजमहल का इतिहास जानने के लिये भी हमने पश्चिम की ओर देखा और जिसने भी जो कुछ लिख दिया उसे ही आंख मूंद कर सत्य की पराकाष्ठा के रूप में स्वीकार कर लिया, बिना यह विचारे के लेखक का मन्तव्य क्या है, वह किन परिस्थितियों में लिख रहा है, किन बातों ने उसे प्रभावित किया है अथवा वह इस देश तथा रीति रिवाज से कितना परिचित हो सका है,आदि।

   जीन बैपटि्*सट टैवर्नियर (१६०५ - १६८१) पेरिस निवासी फ्राँसीसी रत्न व्यापारी था। इसने अपनी यात्रा के वर्णन 'ट्रेवल्स इन इण्डिया) नामक पुस्तक में लिखे हैं। इस पुस्तक का सबसे पहला प्रकाश फ्रेंच भाषा में सन्* १६७६ में हुआ था। डा. वी. बाल ने इस पुस्तक को अंग्रेजी में अनूदित कर दो खण्डों में मैकमिलन एण्ड कं., लन्दन द्वारा सन्* १८८९ में प्रकाशित कराया था। इस पुस्तक के प्रथम खण्ड में पृष्ठ १०९-१११ पर टेवर्नियर ने ताजमहल का वर्णन किया है। उसने अन्य बातों में साथ ही लिखा है-मैंने इस महान कार्य को प्रारम्भ होते तथा परिपूर्ण होते देखा है। इस पर उन्होंने २२ वर्षों का समय लिया जिसमें २०,००० (बीस सहस्र) व्यक्ति लगातार कार्यरत रहे।......... कहा जाता है कि मचान बनाने पर 'पूरे कार्य' से अधिक व्यय हुआ, क्योंकि लकड़ी (बांस बल्ली आदि) उपलब्ध न होने के कारण उन्हें ईंटों का प्रयोग करना पड़ा (साथ ही साथ) महराब को संभालने के लिये।

   उपरोक्त कथन स्पष्ट एवं सपाट है। बिना लाग लपेट के लेखक ने अपनी बात कही है, इसीलिये इस कथन को इतना अधिक महत्व दिया गया कि इसे ही शाहजहाँ द्वारा ताजमहल निर्माण के प्रमाणस्वरूप उद्धृत किया जाने लगा एवं इसी कथनको आधार मानकर ताजमहल का निर्माण-काल सन्* १६३१ से सन्* १६५३ ई. माना गया।

   उपरोक्त कथन की विवेचना एवं समीक्षा करने से पूर्व मैं कोई तर्क, वितर्क अथवा कुतर्क न करते हुए कुछ प्रश्न चिन्ह लगाना चाहूँगा। क्या किसी बात को केवल इसीलिये महत्व दिया जाए कि वह किसी विदेशी विशेषकर यूरोपियन ने कही है ? क्या प्रत्येक यूरोपियन को ज्ञान सम्पन्न-पंडित स्वीकार कर लिया जाए चाहे वह टैविर्नियर के समान ही बहुत कम पढ़ा लिखा हो ? क्या साधारण यात्रा-वृत्त को सम्पूर्ण इतिहास मान आँख मूँद कर स्वीकार कर लिया जाय ? उत्तर; सम्भवतः, नहीं में आयेगा।

----------


## shriram

टैविर्नियर ने जिस आत्म-विश्वास से लिखा है, उससे सम्भव है पाठकों ने यह अनुमान लगाया हो कि टैवर्नियर लगातार २२ वर्षों तक ताजमहल का बनना देखता रहा होगा। अथवा इसी मुहिम का एक कार्यकर्ता रहा होगा। कुछ पाठकों ने यह भी सोचा होगा कि सम्भवतः वह २२ वर्षों तक आगरा आता-जाता रहा होगा, कम से कम सन्* १६३१ में कार्य प्रारम्भ होते समय तथा सन्* १६५३ में कार्य समाप्त होते समय तो वह अवश्य ही उपस्थित रहा होगा। क्योंकि तभी वह इस महान्* कार्य का साक्षी हो सकता है। दुर्भाग्य से टैवर्नियर इन दोनों अवसरों परउपस्थित नहीं था। मात्र इतने से ही यह सिद्ध हो जाता है कि टैवर्नियर के कथन में सत्य का अंश न्यून है, इसके पश्चात्* किसी अन्य प्रमाण की आवश्यकता ही नहीं रहती है।

   डॉ. बाल के प्राक्कथन के पृष्ठ १४ के अनुसार टैवर्नियर आगरा में सबसे पहली बार सन्* १६४०-४१ की शरद ऋतु में आया था। अर्थात्* टैवर्नियर के अनुसार ताजमहल सन्* १६४० के अन्तिम मासों में बनना प्रारम्भ हुआ होगा ? क्या भूतकाल का इतिहास लेखक एवं आज का प्रबुद्ध पाठक इसे स्वीकार करेगा ? नहीं, परन्तु कुतर्क के आधार पर मैं स्वीकार कर लेता हूँ कि सन्* १६४० में टैवर्नियर के आगरा आगमन के बाद ही ताजमहल का निर्माण प्रारम्भ हुआ होगा। टैवर्नियर झूठ क्यों बोलेगा ? वह विदेशी है, यूरोपीय है, निष्पक्ष है। यहाँ की किसी जाति-विशेष से उसका कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं था और सबसे बड़ी बात तो यह है कि वह अपने को प्रत्यक्षदर्शी कहता है। क्योंकि किसी भी शव को भूमि में दफन करने के कितने ही वर्षों बाद उसके ऊपर मकबरा बनाया जा सकता है तो यहाँ भी सन्* १६४० में बनना प्रारम्भ हो सकता है, परन्तु यहाँ पर हमं यह भी नहीं भूलना चाहिए कि बादशाहनामा में स्पष्ट उल्लेख हे कि सम्राज्ञाी के शव को खुली भूमिमें नहीं अपतिु बने हुए भवन में दफनाया गया था। साथ ही भवन को उपयुक्त अवस्था में लाने के लिये उसे कुछ मास के लिये बाहर बाग में रखा गया था। अतः यह सिद्ध होता है कि टैवर्नियर ने ताजमहल के बनने का प्रारम्भ नहीं देखा था।

   क्या टैवर्नियर के कथन का दूसरा अंश्या सत्य है ? क्या टैवर्नियर ने ताजमहल परिपूर्ण होते हुए देखा था ? अनेक इतिहासकारों का मत है कि ताजमहल का निर्माण-काल सन्* १६३१ से सन्* १६५३ ई. था। सम्भव है यह धारणा टैवर्नियर के ही इस कथन से बनी हो कि इस कार्य पर २२ वर्षों तक निरन्तर कार्य हुआ। यदि हम १६५३ को ताजमहल के बनने का समापन वर्ष मानें तो उस समय टैवर्नियर के स्वकथनानुसार उसे उस वर्ष ताजमहल के पास ही होना चाहिए था।

----------


## shriram

यह सत्य है कि टैवर्नियर ने सन्* १६५१-५५ में भारत वर्ष की यात्रा की थी, परन्तु इस यात्रा में वह आगरा तो क्या उत्तर भारत में भी नहीं आया था। टैवर्नियर की उस यात्रा के स्थल इस प्रकार रहे थे। डॉ. बाल के अनुसार वह मछलीपट्*टनम्*-मद्रास-गन्डेफोट-गोलकुण्डा-सूरत-अहमदाबाद-सूरत-अहमदाबाद और अन्त में सूरत होकर वापस फ्रांस चला गया था। इस प्रकार इस यात्रा में वह आगरा आया ही नहीं था। अतः सन्* १६५३ में उसकेद्वारा ताजमहल परिपूर्ण होते देखना सिद्ध नहीं होता है।

   अब भी एक शंका तो रह ही जाती है। सम्भव है टैवर्नियर ने सत्य ही लिखा हो और ताजमहल वास्तव में सन्* १६४१-६३ (२२ वर्ष) में ही बना हो और इस प्रकार टैवर्नियर ने इस कथन का प्रारभ तथा समापन स्वयं देख हो, क्योंकि अपनी चौथी भारत यात्रा के दौरान वह सन्* १६५७-६२ में भारत वर्ष में था।

   सन्* १६५८ ई. में औरंगज़ेब ने सम्राट शाहजहाँ को गद्*दी से उतार कर लाल किले में बन्दी बना लिया था, जहाँ से अनेक विद्वानों के अनुसार वह आंसू भरी आंखों से ताजमहल को ताका करता था अर्थात्* बने हुए भवन को न कि अधबने भवन को जिसे पूरा होने में अभी ५ वर्ष और लगने बाकी थे। किसी ने भी यह नहीं कहा कि शाहजहाँ ताजमहल को बनते हुए बन्दीगृह से देखा करता था। किसी ने यह नहीं कहा कि ताजमहल बनाना शाहजहाँ ने प्रारम्भ किया था, परन्तु औरंगजे़ब ने अपने पिता द्वारा प्रारम्भ किये हुए कार्य को पिता को बन्दी बनाकर भी माता के प्रति भक्तिभाव से पूरा किया था। इतिहास में स्पष्ट लिखा है कि चित्तौड़गढ़ का विजय स्तम्भ बनाना तो राणा कुम्भा ने प्रारम्भ किया था, परन्तु उसकी मृत्यु के उपरान्त उसेपूरा उनके पुत्र ने किया था। कोई औरंगजे़ब जैसे शासक से यह आशा कैसे कर सकता है कि वह इस प्रकार के फालतू कामों पर एक पैसा भी खर्च करता जिसके अपनी कंजूसी के कितने ही चर्चे प्रसिद्ध हैं।

   अस्तु, यह अब स्वयं सिद्ध है कि टैवर्नियर ने ताजमहल का प्रारम्भ एवं समापन नहीं देखा था।

----------


## shriram

०४ टैवर्नियर की समीक्षा 

  यद्यपि टैवर्नियर ने अपनी पुस्तक ''ट्रैवल्स इन इण्डिया'' में लिखा है कि ताजमहल का प्रारम्भ होना तथा पूरा होना उसने स्वयं देखा था, परन्तु उसकी यात्राओं से यह तथ्य उभर कर सामने आता है कि वह इस देश की यात्रा करते समय न तो सन्* १६३१-३२ में ही इस देश में था और न ही वह सन्* १६५३ में उत्तर भारत में आया था।

   टैवर्नियर ने आगे लिखा है 'इस पर उन्होंने २२ वर्षों का समय लिया जिसमें २० सहस्त्र व्यक्ति लगातार कार्यरत रहे।' बीस सहस्त्र कामगारों की संखया एवं उनके सतत कार्यरत रहने की बात महत्वपूर्ण है। सतत कार्यरत रहने से तात्पर्य है कि इस अवधि में जो भी व्यक्ति वहां पर आया होगा उसे इतनी संखया में कामगार मिले होंगे। सम्भव है कि किसी दिन कम हो गये होंगे तो १८-१६१५ नहीं तो दस हजार कार्मिक तो मिले ही होंगे, परन्तु नहीं। फ्रे. सेबेस्टियन मनरिकजो एक पुर्तगाली यात्री था और लगभग उसी समय आया था जिस समय टैवर्नियर प्रथम बार आया था अर्था्* सन्* १६४०-४३ की शरद ऋतु में, उसने मात्र १,००० (एक हजार) कार्मिकों को कार्यरत पाया जिसमें ओवरसियर, अधिकारी एवं कार्मिक सम्मिलित और उनमेंसे अधिकांश बाग में कार्यरत थे, छायादार कुंज लग रहे थे, सुशोभित मार्ग बना रहे थे, सड़कें बना रहे थे एवं स्वच्छ जल की व्यवस्था कर रहे थे क्या एक सहसत्र एवं बीस सहस्र की संखया मंा भयानक असामंजस्य नहीं है ? क्या मनरिक, विदेशी, प्रबुद्ध एवं निष्पक्ष लेखक नहीं है ? 

   सम्भव है जिन दिनों में मनरिक ताजमहल देखने गया हो उन दिनों एक सहस्र व्यक्ति ही कार्यरत रहे हों, अथवा उसका आकलन गलत रहा हो। आइए टैवर्नियर की कसौटी पर ही उसे कसते हैं। टैवर्नियर ने अपनी पुस्तक के प्रथम खण्ड के पृष्ठ ४६ पर लिखा है 'एक मजदूर को कुल मिलाकर रु. ४ प्रति मास देना होता है और यदि मात्रा लम्बी हो तो रु. पांच।'

   शाहजहाँ शासक था, अतः अपने मजदूरों को बहुत कम वेतन देता होगा। बेगार की प्रथा भी उन दिनों में थी तथा दास प्रथा भी। फिर भी मजदूरों को कम से कम पेट-भर भोजन और कुछ वस्त्र तो देता ही होगा और यदिइस पर मात्र एक रुपया मासिक व्यय मान लें, साथ ही हर छोटे-बड़े कार्मिक पर भी एक रुपया मासिक ही रखें तो २० सहस्त्र व्यक्तियों का २२ वर्ष का केवल वेतन (भोजन वस्त्र) ही हुआ रु. बावन लाख अस्सी हजार मात्र। ईंट, गारा, चूना, पत्थर, संगमरमर एवं अन्य बहुमूल्य पत्थरों का मूल्य अलग से। काम में आने वाले उपकरणों-औजारों का मूल्य अलग से एवं पत्थर आदि सामान की ढुलाई अलग से। आदि-आदि।

----------


## shriram

हमारे पास फारसी लेखकों एवं यूरोपीय लेखकों के अनुसार २५ व्यक्तियों के नामों की सूची है जिनको २०० रु. से लेकर एक हजार रु. तक प्रतिमाहस वेतन दिया जाता था और जिन्होंने ताजमहल बनाने का कार्य किया थां इन २५ कार्मिकों का मासिक वेतन ११,३१५ रु. आता है इसमें २६४ मास का गुणा करने पर रु. २९,८७,१६० मात्र २२ वर्ष का वेतन आता है। इसके अतिरिक्त यदि अर्धकुशल एवं कुशल कारीगरों का वेतन ५-१० रुपये प्रतिमाहस, पर्यवेक्षकों एवं अधिकारियों का वेतन रु. २० से २०० रुपये तक प्रतिमास मान कर चलें तो मात्र वेतन पत्रक कई करोड़ रुपये हो जायेगा।

   विशेषज्ञों के अनुसार मजदूरी एवं निर्माण-सामग्री के मध्य १ः८ का मूल्यानुपात रहता है, परन्तु यदि सामग्री बहुमूल्य हो तो यह अनुपात बढ़भी सकता हैं टैवर्नियर के २२ वर्ष एवं बीस सहस्र की संखया के अनुसार ताजमहल े बनाने पर शाहजहाँ ने ३०-४० करोड़ रुपये व्यय किये होंगे, जबकि २०वीं शताब्दी के प्रारम्भ तक किसी भी विशेषज्ञा ने इसका (ताजमहल का) मूल्य २-३ करोड़ रुपये से अधिक नहीं कूता था। इन सबके विपरीत बादशाहनामा में व्यय मात्र चालीस लाख रुपये लिखा है देखें पृष्ठ ४०३ अन्तिम पंक्ति, 'आफरीन चिहाल लाख रुपियाह अखरजते एैन इमारत बर आवुर्द नमूदन्द' अर्थात्* इस भवन पर चालीस लाख रुपया व्यय किया गया।

   तर्क तो बहुत सुन लिये अब एक कुतर्क करके भी देख लें। शाहजहाँ कहता है कि उसने मात्र ४० लाख रुपये इस भवन पर व्यय किये थे। मनव प्रकृति के अनुसार यदि २-३० लाख रुपये व्यय किये होंगे तभी ४० लाख लिखे होंगे। आज के समयानुसार नम्बर दो का पैसा शाहजहाँ ने व्यय नहीं किया था जो (आयकर से) छिपाने के लिये कई करोड़ व्यय कर मात्र ४० लाख लिखाता। इन ४० लाख का बंटवारा सब (छोटे-बड़े) २० सहस्र मजदूरों में कर दीजिये तो प्रत्येक को २०० रुपये की विशाल राशि हाथ लगेगी। इस राशि में उनका सपरिवार जीवनयापन २२ वर्ष के छोटे समय में कितनी सरलता से बिना महंगाई के उस स्वर्णिम-काल में होगया होगा, यह कल्पना की बात नहीं, वास्तविकता है। टैवर्नियर महादेय के लिये क्योंकि प्रति परिवार को प्रतिमास के लिये बारह आने (पचहत्तर नये पैसे) अर्थात्* ढाई नया पैसा प्रतिदिन जो मिल रहा था।

----------


## shriram

धन्य है हमारे विद्वान्* इतिहासज्ञाता जो कम पढ़े-लिखे टैवर्नियर को विदेशी एवं निष्पक्ष मानते हुए इतना अधिक मान देते हैं। साथ ही पता नहीं क्यों पीटर मुण्डी, सेबेस्टियन मनरिक आदि की ओर ध्यान नहीं देते हैं। 

 और तो और अपने देशवासी बादशाहनामा के रचियता मुल्ला अब्दुल हमीद लाहोरी को भी नकार देते हैं। ताजमहल का बनना प्रारम्भ होते तथा समाप्त होते देखना क्या लाहोरी के लिये सम्भव नहीं रहा होगा ? अरे ! उसने तो लगभग प्रतिवर्ष का कार्य देखा होगा चाहे वह एक वर्ष का रहा हो, १० वर्ष का अथवा २२ वर्ष का, परन्तु क्या कहें हम अपनी बुद्धि को। सन्* १६३१ में पेरिस मेंबैठा हुआ टैवर्नियर सच्चा है और अपने हाथों से सम्राज्ञी को मिट्*टी देने वाला अब्दुल हमीद लाहोरी झूठा है। कम पढ़ा लिखा टैवर्नियर विश्वसनीय है, परन्तु महान्* विद्वान्* लाहोरी (जिसकी विद्वता के कारण शाहजहाँ ने अवकाश प्राप्त कर लेने के बादभी बादशाहनामा की रचना करने के लिये विशेष रूप सेबुलाकर उसे नियुक्त किया था) गप्पी है।

   डॉ. बाल के अनुसार टैवर्नियर इस देश की किसी भाषा को नहीं जानता था तथा दुभाषिये की सहायता लेता था, जबकि इसी मिट्*टी में पला-बढ़ा अब्दुल हमीद अनेक भाषाओं का ज्ञाता था। दुभाषिये की सहायता लेने के कारण अनेक स्थानों पर एवं ताजमहल के बारे में भी टैवर्नियर ने लिखा है 'सुना जाता है' अथ्वा 'सुना गया है'। इसके विपरीत लाहोरी के वर्णन में वास्तविकता तथा अधिकार-बोध स्पष्ट है।

   अब एक अन्य विचित्र परिस्थिति पर भी ध्यान दीजिये। किसी भवन को बनाते समय जब उसकी ऊँचाई पर्याप्त हो जाती है, उस समय कारीगरों को ऊँचाई पर काम करने के लिए एवं सामग्री, ईंट गारा आदि पहुँचाने के लिए बांस-बल्ली, जाली आदि के द्वारा एक मचान तैयार किया जाता हैं इस मचान पर कई चढ़ाईदार मार्ग भी बना लिया जाता है। इसके ऊपर ही खड़े होकर कारीगर निर्माण-कार्य करते हैं तथा इसके द्वारा ही मजदूर ऊपर सामान पहुँचाते हैं। पुराने ऊँचे भवनों की मरम्मत अथवा परिवर्तन-परिवर्द्धन के समय भी इसी प्रकार की व्यवस्था की जाती है। समय-समय पर आगरा में आज भी मरम्मत करने क लिये ताजमहल तथा जामा मस्जिद क किसी एक खण्ड पर इस प्रकार कीबाड़ या मचान देखा जा सकता है यद्यपि यह लोहे का है।

   इस सन्दर्भ में टैवर्नियर ने लिखा है कि मचान बनाने पर पूरे कार्य से अधिक व्यय हुआ क्योंकि लकड़ी (बांस-बल्ली आदि) उपलब्ध न होने के कारण उन्हें ईंटों का प्रयोग करना पड़ा-साथ ही साथ मेहराब को सम्भालने के लिये। है न आश्चर्यजनक कथ्य ? मचान बनाने पर आने वाला व्यय साधारणतः मजदूरी में ही जोड़ा जाता है, अर्थात्* यह उपरिलिखित १ः८ भाग की मजदूरी का भी एक अति छोटा अंश होता है। यदि इसे मजदूरी में न भी जोड़ें तो भी यह पूरे भवन पर हुए व्यय का अति छोटा अंश होता है।

   अब हमारा कार्य सरल हो गया है। ताजमहल को ईंटों की दीवार से घिरवा दीजिये। उस पर जितना व्यय आयेगा उससे कम में भवन पर कुरान शरीफ की खुदाई का कार्य हो जायेगा। टैवर्नियर ने अपने लेख में 'महान कार्य' (ग्रेट वर्क) 'पूरा कार्य) (एनटायर वर्क) आदि शब्दों का ही प्रयोग किया है, न कि भवन निर्माण का। मुसलमान लोग कुरान को सदैव आदर सहित कुरान शरीफ कह कर पुकारते हैं। अतः एक विदेशी की दृष्टि में यह 'महान कार्य' ही हुआ अर्थात्* कुरान शरीफ का लिखना। और यदि बादशाहनामा पर ध्यान दें, यह कार्य चालीस लाखरुपये में या उससे भी कम में परिपूर्ण हो जायेगा।

   किसी भी महान्* कार्य अथवा आविष्कार से अपने को जोड़ कर अमर हो जाने की यूरोपियनों में प्रवृत्ति रही है। टैवर्नियर की इसी लालसा ने उससे यह लिखवाया कि वह इस कार्य का प्रारम्भ से अन्त तक का प्रत्यक्षदर्शी था। दूसरे संस्करण की प्रस्तावना में डॉ. बॉल ने सत्य ही कहा है, 'इतिहासकार के रूप में टैवर्नियर पर विश्वास नहीं किया जा सकता।'

   कुरान शरीफ लिखने के बाद इसके लेख अमानत खाँ शीराज़जी ने अपना नाम तथा तारीख १०४८ हिजरी-सम्राट के शासन काल का १२वाँ वर्ष (सन्* १६३९) अर्थात््* टैवर्नियर के भारत आगमन से एक वर्ष से अधिक पूर्व कुरान लेखन पूरा हो गया था तथा मचान हटा दिया गया था। अतः टैवर्नियर ने मचान देखा ही नहीं था। इसी कारण वह कहता है, ''कहा जाता है कि मचान बनाने पर ''पूरे कार्य'' से अधिक व्यय हुआ।''

   कैसे विरोधाभास पर हम भारतीय आंख मूंद कर विश्वास कर लेते हैं ? एक ओर तो हम उसे ताजमहल बनने का प्रारम्भ से अन्त तक का प्रत्यक्षदर्शी मानते हैं तािा दूसरी वही विदेशी, यूरोपीय, निष्पक्ष टैवर्नियर स्वीकार करता है कि जितने दिन मचान लगा रहा उतने दिन 'मैं' स्वयं उपस्थित नहीं था।मचान बनाने पर पूरे कार्य से अधिक व्यय हुआ ऐसा मैंने ''सुना था''

   यदि शाहजहाँ ने ताजमहल बनवाया होता तो मचान ताजमहल, के ऊपर गुम्बज पर कलश लग जाने के बाद ही उतारा जाता। उसके बाद ही टैवर्नियर आगरा जाता ऐसी दशा में वह ताजमहल के प्रारम्भ तथा समापन का तथा बाईस वर्षों के कार्य प्रत्यक्षदर्शी कैसे मान लिया गया ? है न आश्चर्य ? है किसी के पास समुचित उत्तर ?

----------


## shriram

०५ अन्य विदेशियों ने क्या देखा ? 

  आपने पढ़ा कि कुरान के लेखक अमानत खाँ शीराजी ने कुरान लेखन सन्* १६३९ में पूरा कर लिया था। अर्थात्* ताजमहल सन्* १६३१ तक कम से कम कुरान लेखन की ऊँचाई तक तो बन ही चुका था। उसके पश्चात्* ताजमहल के चारों ओर बनाया गया ईंटों का मचान हटा दिया गया होगा, क्योंकि इसके ऊपर जाने के लिये भवन के अन्दर ही जीना बना हुआ है। इसके लगभग एक वर्ष बाद टैवर्नियर इस देश में आया था। उस समय तक ताजमहल पूरा हो चुका था अथवा कम से कम कुरान लिखे भाग तक तो पूरा हो ही चुका था। 
 मचान हटाया ही जा चुका था। उसने सुना कि मचान बनाने पर जितना व्यय हुआ उतना सम्पूर्ण कार्य (कुरान लेखन) पर भी नहीं हुआ, अस्तु। उसके द्वारा ''कहा जाता है'लिखना स्वाभाविक ही था। (इट इज सेड दैट दि स्काफोल्डिंग एलोन कॉस्ट मोर दैन दि एनटायर वर्क) यदि टैवर्नियर ने सन्* १६४० में मचान बना हुआ स्वयं देखा होतता तो उसकी लेखन शैली कुछ इस प्रकार होती 'मैंने देखा कि (उसे) इतना बड़ा मचान बनाना पड़ कि उस पर आया व्यय मुखय भवन से भी अधिक था'। मुखय भवन इसलिये कि टैवनिर्यर के भक्तों के अनुसार टैवर्नियर का तात्पर्य पूरे ताजमहल के बनने से था, और सही भी है। २२ वर्ष में पूरा ताजमहल ही तो बनेगा। कुरान लेखन तो ८ वर्ष में ही हो गया था।

   पर यह सत्य नहीं है कि टैवर्नियर ने पूरा ताजमहल बनते देखा था। सत्य यह है कि ताजमहल को टैवर्नियर ने बना बनाया कुरान युक्त देखा था। ऊपर के आखयान से सिद्ध है कि कुरान लेखन टटैवर्नियर के आगमन से एक वर्ष से भी पूर्व समाप्त हो चुका था। कुरान लेखन की ऊँचाई के ऊपर मुखय गुम्बज है, परन्तु इस गुम्बज का बनना कुरान लेखन के बाद प्रारम्भ नहीं हुआ था अपितु उससे पहले, बहुत पहले बन चुका था। कैसे ? 

   बादशाहनामा पर ध्यान दीजिए। पृष्ठ ४०३ की पंक्ति क्र. ३६, ३७ तथा ३८ के अनुसार 'उस आकाश चुम्बी बड़ी समाधि के अन्दर' ......... 'उस महान्* भवन में गुम्बज है'.........'जो आकार में बहुत ऊँचा  है'..........'वा इमारत ए आलीशान वा गुम्बजे'.... आदि आदि। अर्थात्* जिस समय सम्राज्ञाी के शव को दफन किया गया उस समय 'आकाश चुम्बी उस महान भवन पर गुम्बज था जो आकार में बहुत ऊँचा था।' तथा रानी के शव को दफन कब किया गया था ? अगले वर्ष। देखिये उसी पृष्ठ की पंक्ति ३५ अर्थात्* सन्* १०४२ हि. तदनुसार सन्* १६३२ की जुलाई या उसके बाद।

----------


## shriram

टैवर्नियर ने मात्र २० सहस्र कार्मिक कार्यरत बताये हैं, परन्तु कितने कर्मचारी क्या क्या काम कर रहे थे, यह नहीं बताया है। इसके विपरीत सेबेस्टियन मनरिक का कथन अधिक स्पष्ट, सटीक एवं अधिकार पूर्ण प्रतीत होता है। कार्मिकों में उसे, अधिकारी, ओवरसियर एवं कारीगर मिले वे बगीचे, मार्ग, जल आदि के कार्य में लगे थे।
  इस प्रकार सन्* १६४० में मनरिक ने ताजमहल देखा तो उस समय ताजमहल के बाहर (मुखय भवन से दूर) कार्य चल रहा था। कारीगरों में कोई भी फूल पत्ती बनाने वाला, पत्थर की कटाई या बेल बूटा बनाने वाला या कुरान लिखने वाला या राज मिस्त्री मनरिक को नहीं मिला था। 
 इसके साथ ही मनरिक ने मुखय भवन तो क्या किसी भी भवन को बनते हुए नहीं देखा। पाठकों की जिज्ञासा को शान्त करनेके लिये यह स्पष्ट कर दूं कि सेबेस्टियन मनरिक एक पुर्तगाली मिशनरी था तथा वह आगरा २४ दिसम्बर १६४० को आया था तथा यहाँ पर २० जनवरी १६४१ तक रहा था।

   एक अन्य जर्मन यात्री अक्टूबर सन्* १६३८ में आया था, परन्तु उसे ताजमहल के बारे में कुछ भ ीनहीं लिखा है। उसका नाम जे. ए. डी मैनडेल्सलो था। इसने किले का विस्तृत वर्ण्ज्ञन किया है। आगरा नगर तथा यहां की गतिविधियों का भी उसने विस्तार से वर्णन किया है।

   एक अन्य अंग्रेज जो ईस्ट इण्डिया कम्पनी का कर्मचारी था, पीटर मुण्डी, वह सन्* १६३१-१६३३ में आगरा आया था। वह १ जनवरी १६३१ से १७ दिसम्बर १६३१; १६ जनवरी १६३२ से ६ अगस्त १६३२ तथा २२ दिसम्बर १६३२ से २५ फरवरी १६३३ तक आगरा में रहा।

   १७ जून सन्* १६३१ को महारानी का देहान्त बरहानपुर में हुआ था। इस वर्ष वह आगरा में ही था, परन्तु रानी के देहान्त का समाचार आगरा आने के बारे में अथवा किसी राजकीय शोक के बारे में कुछ ने कुछ नहीं लिखा है। ८ जरवरी १६३२ को रानी का पार्थिव शरीर आगरा लाया गया था। १६ जनवरी १६३२ को मुण्डी पुनः आगरा आ गया था, परन्तु इस बारे में भी वह मौन है। पीटर मुण्डी के अनुसार शाहजहाँ आगरा में १ जिल्हाज सन्* १०४१ हिजरीतदनुसार १ जून सन्* १६३२ को आया था। यह १०४१ हि. का अन्तिम मास था और बादशाहनामा में लिखे अगले वर्ष के अनुसार रानी के शव को जुलाई में अथवा उसके बाद दफनाया गया होगा।

----------


## shriram

पीटर मुण्डी के बारे में विशेष बात यह है कि वह लिखता है कि आगरा में देखने योग्य वस्तुएं हैं, अकबर का मकबरा, किला, ताजमहल तथा बाजार। है न आश्चर्यजनक। पीटर मुण्डी २५ फरवरी १६३३ को आगरा से चला गया था,परन्तु साथ में ताजमहल की मधुर स्मृति भी ले गया था।
  अधबने नहीं, पूरे बने ताजमहल की स्पष्ट सिद्ध है कि ताजमहल २५ फरवरी १६३३ तक बन चुका था। बनने का प्रश्न ही नहीं है क्योंकि १ जनवरी १६३१ से २५ फरवरी १६३३ तक लगभग कुछ मासों को छोड़ कर वह आगरा में ही था। इस बीच ताजमहल के बनने की कोई कार्यवाही यदि हुई होती तो वह अवश्य लिखता। 
 २० जून १६३१ को सम्राज्ञी के देहान्त के पश्चात्* २५ फरवरी १६३३ तक के १ वर्ष ८ मास के समय में ताजमहल बन कर खड़ा हो गया, ऐसा तो केवल अलादीन के चिराग से ही सम्भव है, 
  अन्यथा आज के मशीनी युग में भी २० हजार तो क्या २० लाख व्यक्ति लगाने पर भी इतने कम समय में ताजमहल का निर्माण सम्भव नहीं हैं बादशाहनामा के अनुसार जुलाई १६३२में (१ जून १६३२ को शाहजहाँ के आगरा आगमन के बाद) रानी के शव को 'बने हुए भवन में' दफन किया गया था जिसे पीटर मुण्डी ने भी बनी हुई दशा में देखा था। बाद में सन्* १६४० में टैवर्नियर ने भी देखकर लिखा 'कहा जाता है'... आदि।

   इस प्रकार स्पष्ट है कि ताजमहल को शाहजहाँ ने बनवाया नहीं था अपितु राजा मानसिंह के भवन में दफनाया था जो उसने उनके पोते राजा जयसिंह से लिया था।

   अब प्रश्न यह उपस्थित होता है कि सन्* १६३१-३२ के बाद तो अनेक विदेशियों ने ताजमहल देखा जिसमें से कइयों ने तो उसे बनते हुए भी देख, चाहे उसे मैं कुरान लिखना मात्र मान रहा हूँ यदि ताजमहल रानी के देहान्त के पूर्व भी था तथा इसी दशा में था तो किसी अन्य विदेशी यात्री ने भी देखा होता अन्यथा यही सिद्ध होगा कि ताजमहल को सम्राज्ञी का शव दफन करने के बाद ही बनाया गया था।

   आईये डच ईस्ट इण्डिया कम्पनी का लेखा देखें। फ्रँासिस्को पालसेर्ट उनका मुखय अधिकारी आगरा में सन्* १६२० से १६२७ तक था। वह स्थानीय भाषा में पारंगत था। उसने सन्* १६२६ में एक रिपोर्ट बनाई थी। इस रिपोर्ट में वह आगरा का वर्णन निम्न प्रकार से करता है-

   इस नगर की चौडत्राई-लम्बाई काअनुपात बहुत कम है। इसका कारण है कि प्रत्येक व्यक्ति नदी के किनारे ही बसना चाहता है। फलतः नदी के सामने अनेक व्य भवन उच्चाधिकारियों के बने हैं, जिसके कारण यह भाग अत्यन्त सुन्दर एवं मनोरम हो गया। इसका विस्तार ६ कोस व ३ १/२ हालेन्ड के मी अथवा १० १/२ ब्रिटिश मील है। मैं इनमें से मुखय भवनों का वर्णन क्रमानुसार कर रहा हूँ।

   उत्तर दिशा की ओर से प्रारम्भ्र करते हुए जो महल हैं, वे हैं 
 बहादुर खान, 
 राजा भोजराज१, 
 इब्राहिम खान, 
 रुस्तम कन्धारी, 
  राजा किशनदास, 
  इतिगाद खान२, 
  शहजादा खानम३, 
 गौलजेऱ बेगम, 
  खवाजा मुहम्मद 
 थक्कर, 
  खवाजा बन्सी, 
  बजीर खान, 
  योग फोरा (एक विशाल बाड़ा जिसमें स्वर्गीय सम्राट अकबर की विधवायें निवास करती हैं) 
  एहतिबार खाँ, 
  बागड़ खान, 
  मिर्जा अबू सगील, 
 आसफ खान, 
 इतिमादउद्*दौला, 
 खवाजा अब्दुल हसन, 
 रुचिया सुल्तान बेगम के।

   इसके पश्चात्* किला है। किला पार करने के पश्चात्* नक्खास है, जो बड़ा बाजार है इसके आगे के भवन ऊँचे ओहदेदारों के हैं जैसे, 
  मिर्जा अब्दुला, 
  आगरा नूर, 
 जहान, 
  खान, 
  मिर्जा खुर्रम, 
 राजा बेतसिंह४, 
 स्वर्गीय राजामान सिंह, 
 राजा माधौसिंह५। 
 नदी के दूसरे छोर पर स्थित है नगर सिकन्दरा। सुन्दर बना हुआ जिसमेंअधिकांश बनिया व्यापारी रहते हैं।

  क्या अब किसी को शंका रह जाती है कि सन्* १६२६ में किले से आगे राजा मानसिंह का महल था, जो शाहजहाँ के राज्याभिषेक से २ वर्ष पूर्व तथा सम्राज्ञी के देहान्त के ५ वर्ष पूर्व की रिपोर्ट में उल्लिखित है।

   १ से ४ : यह नाम शाहजहाँ के फरमानों में आये हैं। देखे 
 परिशिष्ठ http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/parishishtha

----------


## shriram

•	१ बादशाहनामा 
  •	२ फरमान 
  o	१. फरमान २०.९.१६३२ 
  o	२. फरमान ३.२.१६३३ 
  o	३. फरमान २८.१२.१६३३ 
  o	४. फरमान १.७.१६३७ 
  •	३ औरंगजेब का पत्र 
  •	४ कुछ चित्र

----------


## shriram

०६ शाहजहाँ के फरमान 

  अब तक आपको भली-भांति ज्ञात हो चुका है कि बादशाहनामा के अनुसार हिज़री १०४१ में सम्राज्ञी का शव बुरहानपुर से आगरा लायागया था एवं उसी पुस्तक के अनुसार उसे अगले वर्ष हिजरी १०४२ तदनुसार सन्* १६३२ में मिर्जा राजा जयसिंह से प्राप्त हुए 'भवन' में दफन कर दिया गया था। इस भवन (ताजमहल) को पीटर मुण्डी ने २५/०/१६३३ को आगरा से प्रस्थान करने से पूर्व देखा था तथा आगरा के उस समय के दर्शनीय स्थलों यथा अकबर का मकबरा, किला आदि की श्रेणी में भी रखा था। 
 मनरिक ने भी ताजमहल सन्* १६४० में देखा था तथा मजदूरों को सड़क बनाते, बाग में काम करते एवं स्वच्छ जल की व्यवस्था करते पाया था। परन्तु अधिक विश्वसनीय कहे जाने वाले टैवर्नियर ने सन्* १६४० में ताजमहल को पाया ही नहीं तथा सौभाग्य से उसके सामने हीइस भवन (ताजमहल) का बनना प्रारम्भ हुआ था।

   टैवर्नियर अपनी छः यात्राओं में अन्तिम पांच में भारत आया था। यह यात्राएं उसने निम्न रूप में की थीं-

  १. सन्* १६३१-३३ इस्पहान-बगदाद-सिकन्दरिया-माल्टा-इटली

  २. सन्* १६३८-४३ अलेप्पो-परशिया-भारत (आगरा-गोलकुण्डा) (नवम्बर १६४० में आगरा आया) 

  ३. सन्* १६४३-४९ भारत-जावा-केप आदि (आगरा नहीं आया) 

  ४. सन्* १६५७-६२ भारत (आगरा नहीं आया) 

  ५. सन्* १६६४-६८ भारत (नवम्बर १६६५ में आगरा आया)

----------


## shriram

उपरिलिखित आधार पर स्पष्ट है कि टैवर्नियर आगरा में सन्* १६४० में पहली बार तथा सन्* १६६५ में दूसरी बार आया था। यदि टैवर्नियर पर विश्वास करने वाले सत्य हैं तो ताजमहल के बनने का काल सन्* १६४० से सन्* १६६५ हुआ अर्थात्* २५ वर्ष। यदि यह काल सत्य हो तभी यह स्वीकार किया जा सकता है कि टैवर्नियर ने ताजमहल का बनना, प्रारम्भ होना तथा परिपूर्ण होना स्वयं देखा था। 
 इसके लिये एक ही वाक्य कहना पर्याप्त होगा कि सन्* १६५८ में ही शाहजहाँ को उसके क्रूूर पुत्र औरंगजे़ब ने बन्दी बना लिया था तथा वह सन्* १६६५ तक तो क्या अपनी मृत्यु-पर्यन्त कारागार में ही रहा था। अतः शाहजहाँ द्वारा सन्* १६६५ तक ताजमहल बनाने की कल्पना भी नहीं कीजा सकती है।

----------


## shriram

शाहजहाँ द्वारा ताजमहल बनाये जाने के पक्ष में एक अन्य अत्यन्त पुष्ट प्रमाण दिया जाता है, उसके द्वारा जारी किये गये 'फरमान'। यह फरमान सम्राट्* शाहजहाँ ने मिर्जा राजा जयसिंह के नाम जारी किये थे तथा इन फरमानों की फोटोप्रति ताजमहल स्थित संग्राहालय (नक्कारखाना) में रखी हुई हैं। पुरातत्व विभाग के प्रकाश में इनका विस्तृत विवरण लिखा हुआ है।

   शाहजहाँ द्वारा जारी किये गये मात्र चार फरमान आज उपलब्ध हैं (जिनमें से तीन का विवरण यहाँ पर दो अध्यायों में दिया जाएगा)। इन फरमानों को पढ़ने से ज्ञात होता है कि यह फरमान अपने में परिपूर्ण हैं तथा इनके अतिरिक्त सम्भवतः कोई अन्य फरमान जारी नहीं किया गया था। 
 वास्तवकिता यह है कि यदि शाहजहाँ ने स्वयं ताजमहल बनवाया होता जैसा कि कहा जाता है, उस दशा में शाहजहाँ द्वारा सैकड़ों फरमान जारी किये गये होते, यथा ताजमहल के लिये अभिकल्प मांगने के लिये, किसी एक अभिकल्प की स्वीकृति का, ताजमहल बनाने के लिये अधिकारी की नियुक्ति, अनेक देशों से बहुमूल्य रत्नों के आयात सम्बन्धी आदि-आदि। प्रतिदिन की क्रय की गई सामग्री का विवरण आदि अनेक पर्चियाँ जारी हुई होतीं तथा उनका विवरण तत्कालीनसाहित्य में
  मुल्ला अब्दुल हमीद लाहोरी, 
 मुहम्मद अमीना काजबिनी (पादशाह नामा), 
  मुहम्मद सलीह कम्बू (अमल-ए-सलीह) 
 इनायत खान (शाहजहाँनामा) 
 मुहम्मद वारिस (बादशाह नामा) 
 मुहम्मद सादिक (शाहजहाँनामा) 
 मुहम्मद शरीफ हनफी (मजलिस-उस-सुल्तान) 
 द्वारा अपने ग्रन्थों में अवश्य लिखा जाता। परन्तु सम्पूर्ण रूप से प्राप्त, विषय में परिपूर्ण इन फरमानों के अतिरिक्त कोई अन्य अभिलेख अथवा पुर्जा भी जारी न होना आश्चर्यजनक ही नहीं शाहजहाँ द्वारा ताजमहल का निर्माण न किये जाने के पक्ष में प्रबल प्रमाण है।

   उपयुक्त तीन फरमान शाहजहाँ ने राजा जयसिंह, जो आमेर (आधुनिक जयपुर) के शासक थे तथा जिनके राज्य के अन्तर्गत मकराना नामक स्थान पर सफेद पत्थर (संगमरमर) की खाने हैं, के नाम जारी किये गये थे। इन तीनों का मूल विषय मकराना से ताजमहल के लिये संगमरमर भेजने की व्यवस्था करना है।

----------


## shriram

और यह अति आवश्यक है कि यदि किसी विषय पर उपरोक्त (सय्ययद इलाहादाद) राजा के पास जाये तो राजा हर प्रकार की सहायता और सहयोग देते हुए, कठोर परिपालन दर्शाते हुए ओर इस विषय में सभी सम्भव सावधानी बरते और न तो इस आदेश की अवज्ञा करें और न भूल।'

   लिखा गया १५ बहमन, इलाही वर्ष ५। २३ रजब १०४२ हिजरी दिनांक ३ फरवरी सन्* १६३३।

   इस दूसरे फरमान के पृष्ठ पर नौ प्रशासनिक जिलों यथा आमेर, मुइज्जाबाद,फगुई, झाग, नरैना, रोशनपुर जाबनेर, महरोत तथा परबतसर से २३० गाड़ियों की व्यवस्था का विवरण है। साथ ही दिये गये जिले राजा जयसिंह की जागीर के अतिरिक्त राजा भोजराज, राजा गिरधर दास, राजा बेंत मल, राजा चेत सिंह, राजा बेथलदास तथा राजा राजसिंह सुपुत्र बिहारी दास की जागीरों के हैं।

   तीसरा फरमान

  '.......ज्ञात हो कि हमारे ध्यान में लाया गया है कि आपके कर्मचारी आमेर तथा राजनगर में पत्थर काटने वालों को एकत्र कर रहे हैं। फलस्वरूप मकराना में पत्थर काटने वाले नहीं पहुँच रहे हैं। फलतः वहाँ पर कम काम हो रहा है। अस्तु।

   हम आदेश देते हैं कि आप अपने आदमियों पर कठोर प्रभाव डालें कि वे किसी प्रकार भी आमेर एवंराजनगर में पत्थर काटने वालों को एकत्र न करें और जो भी पत्थर काटने वाले उपलब्ध हों उन्हें राजकीय प्रतिनिध्यिों के पास मकराना भेज दें। ओर इस विषय में निश्चित कार्यवाही करें और इस आदेश की न अवज्ञा करें और न ही भूलें और इसे अपना दायित्व समझें।'

   लिखा गया आज के दिन तीर के नवें महीने में, इलाही वर्ष १०, ७वां दिन सफर मास का, इसकी समाप्ति सुन्दर ढंग से तथा विजय से हो-हिजरी १०४७ वर्ष। १ जुलाई सन्*१६३७।

   उपरोक्त फरमानों को पढ़ कर मेरे वह पाठक मित्र अवश्य ही रोमांचित हो उठे होंगे जिनका अभी भी यह विश्वास है कि ताजमहल का निर्माता शाहजहाँ ही था। क्यों न हो ? इन फरमानों में मकराना की खानों से संगमरमर पत्थर लाने के लिये दो अधिकारियों की नामित नियुक्ति की बात कही गई है। ताजमहल संगमरमर से बना है, तथा इन फरमानों में संगमरमर को राजधानी अकराबाद (आगरा) लाने की बात ही कही गई है।

   आइये इन फरमानों की सूक्ष्म समीक्षा करें।

----------


## shriram

जैसा कि पहले कहा जा चुका है कि इस पूरे घटनाक्रम की तिथियों पर विद्वान एक मत नहीं है। यद्यपि तिथियों के व्यतिक्रम के कारण हमारे लेखन का विषय-वस्तु पर कोई प्रभाव नहीं पड़ना है, परन्तु इन फरमानों की तिथ्यिों की गड़बड़ी के कारण एक बहुत बड़ा भ्रम उत्पन्न हो गया। 
 मुगल दरबार की परम्पराके अनुसार फरमानों पर तारीख मुसलमानी महीने तथा हिजरी दिये गये हैं। इन तारीखों का ईसवी महीना तथा सन्* इतिहासकारों ने गणना करके निकाला है। इस गणना में कहीं पर भारी भूल हुइ्र 
 जिसके कारण पहला फरमान दूसरा हो गया तथा दूसरा फरमान पहला स्वीकार कर लिया गया। यद्यपि दोनों दोनों फरमानों की भाषा लगभग एक ही है। इस कारण इस भूल से कोई विशेष अन्तर नहीं पड़ना चाहिए था, परन्तु दूसरे फरमान में शाहजहाँ ने लिखा था, 'और इससे पूर्व भी एक प्रतिष्ठित एवं  कल्याणकारी राजकीय आदेश (शाही फरमान) जो समानों में श्रेष्ठ (राजा जयसिंह) के नाम इस सम्बन्ध में भेजा गया था।' 
 इस प्रकार दूसरे फरमान को पहला मान लेने के कारण उपरोक्त भाषा इस तथाकथित पहले फरमान में होने के कारण यह मान लिया गया कि इन तीनों फरमानों से पहले भी शाहजहाँ द्वारा एक अन्य फरमान भी इस विषय पर राजा जयसिंह को भेजा गया था। पर्याप्त खोज के पश्चात्* भी जब चौथा (पहला) फरमान नहीं मिला तो उसे लुप्त हो गया मान लिया गया। 
 जब मैंने इस विषय पर खोज की तो फारीस तारीखों के अनुसार यह सिद्ध हो गया कि वास्तव में दूसरा मान लिया  गया फरमान ही पहला हैतथा पहला फरमान वास्तव में दूसरा है। 
 इस प्रकार दूसरे फरमान में यह सत्य ही लिखा है कि इससे पूर्व भी आपको इस विषय पर लिखा जा चुका है। इस सत्य खोज के पश्चात्* हिन्दी में पहली बार इन फरमानों का अक्षरशः अनुवाद प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ।

  प्रथम फरमान

  '..........ज्ञात हो कि हमने मुल्कशाह को नई खानों से सफेद संगमरमर लाने के लिये आम्बेर (आमेर) भेजा है। और हम एतद्* द्वारा आदेश देते हैं कि आवश्यक संखया में पत्थर काटने वाले और किराये की गाड़ियाँ पत्थर लाने के लिये जिनकी उपरोक्त मुल्कशाह को आवश्यकता पड़े, को राजा उपलब्ध करायेगा। और पत्थर काटने वालों का वेतन तथा गाड़ियों के किराये की व्यवस्था वह राजकीय कोषागार की राशि से करेगा। यह आवश्यक है कि राजा मुल्कशाह को इस मामले में हर प्रकार से सहायता करे और वह इसे अति आवश्यक समझे तथा इस आदेश के परिपालन में भूल न करें।'

  लिखा गयातारीख २८ शनिवार, इलाही वर्ष ५

  ४ रवि अल अव्वल १०४२ हिजरी. दि २० सितम्बर सन्* १६३२।

   दूसरा फरमान

  '.... ज्ञात हो कि अकबराबाद तक इमारतों के लिये सफेद संगमरमर लाने के लिए बड़ी संखया में गाड़ियों की आवश्यकता है, और इससे पूर्व भी एकप्रतिष्ठित एवं कल्याणकारी राजकीय आदेश..................................आ  के नाम भेजा गया था; इस सम्बन्ध में, इस समय अधिक महतव देने के लिये हमने सय्यद इलाहादाद को आमेर तथा अन्य स्थानों को जाने के लिये जिनका विवरण इसके पृष्ठ पर टिप्पणी में दिया है तथा आवश्यक संखया में किराये पर गाड़ियां सूची में दिये प्रत्येक भवन के लिये नियोजित करने के लिये नियुक्त किया है, और राजा ने पहले जितनी गाड़ियों का उन स्थानों से सफेद संगमरमर मकराना की खानों से लाने के लिये प्रबन्ध किया हो, उनका पूर्ण योग में नियोजन कर शेष (गाड़ियों) को उपरोक्त (सय्यद इलाहादाद) को उपलब्ध करा दे जिनको वह मकराना खानों तक सुरक्षित ले जाएगा।

----------


## sanjaychatu

श्री राम जी , उत्तम सूत्र के लिए  धन्यवाद।  तथ्यात्माक सामग्री पड़ने को मिली।  लेख की  पृठभूमि में देखे तो  तेजोमहालय जैसा कुछ  संभव है।  अक्रान्ताओ द्वारा स्थानीय पूजाघरो पर अधिकार एवं उनका रूपांतरण मानव इतिहास में नया नहीं है।  


मेरा ऐसा मानना है की हम मुर्ख मानव क्यों नहीं ये  समझने को कोशिश करते है की परमेश्वर एक ही है।  और निरीह मनुष्य उस सर्वशक्तिमान सर्वसामथ्यवान्  को कुछ भी देने के / उसके लिए कुछ भी बनाने के  योग्य नहीं।  सब कुछ उसी का है।  सब उसके है।  


छमा करे मित्र यदि टिप्पड़ी विषयानुकूल न लगे तो

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन  
http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/bhumika 
 ०७ फरमानों की समीक्षा 

  पिछले अध्याय में आपने शाहजहाँ द्वारा आमेर के राजा जयसिंह के नाम भेजे गये तीन राज्यादेश (फरमान) पढ़े। यह तीनों लगभग एक ही विषय पर केन्द्रित हैं कि राजा जयसिंह अपने राज्य में स्थित मकराना की खानों से संगमरमर पत्थर भिजवाने की व्यवस्था करें। 
 इन फरमानों का अब तक यही अर्थ लगाया जाता रहा है कि सफेद संगमरमर से बने ताजमहल को शाहजहाँ ने ही बनवाया था जिसका पुष्ट प्रमाण है कि सम्राज्ञी मुमताज उज ज़मानी की मृत्यु के पश्चात्* शाहजहाँ ने संगमरमर अकबराबाद मंगवाने के लिये फरमान जारी किये, परन्तु वास्तवकिता इसके विपरीत है। 
 इन फरमानों का गहन अध्ययन ही यह सिद्ध करेगा किशाहजहाँ ने ताजमहल नहीं बनवाया था।

   तर्क में कुछ लोग कहेंगे कि फरमानों में संगमरमर लाने की बात कही गई है, परन्तु उसी संगमरमर से ताजमहल बनाया गया, ऐसा स्पष्ट तो क्या संकेत मात्र भी कहीं नहीं है। अतः यह सिद्ध नहीं होता कि मकराना से लाये गये पत्थर से ताजमहल ही बनाया गया था। सम्भव है उस पत्थर का किसी अन्य भवन के बनाने में प्रयोग किया गया हो ? मैं इस तर्क को कुतर्क ही मानूंगा। 
 अनेक प्रमाणों के आधार पर यह स्वयं सिद्ध है कि उपरोक्त फरमानों के आधार पर मकराना की खानों से लाये गये सफेद संगमरमर का प्रयोग ताजमहल में ही किया गया था। आप कहेंगे कि यह दोहीर बात कैसी ? एक ओर आप कह रहे हैं कि लाये गये पत्थर का प्रयोग शाहजहाँ ने ताजमहल में किया था तथा साथ ही साथ यह भी कह रहे हैं कि ताजमहल शाहजहाँ ने नहीं बनवाया था। 
 हाँ ! यह दोनों बातें ही सत्य हैं, परन्तृ कृपया कुछ प्रतीक्षा कीजिये।

   सम्राज्ञी मुमताज उज ज़मानी का देहान्त आधुनिक मध्य प्रदेश तथा महाराष्ट की सीमा पर बसे बुरहानपुर नामक स्थान पर दिनांक १७ जिल्काद १०४० हिजरी तदनुसार १७ जून सन्* १६३१ ई. को हुआ था तथा उसे वहीं ताप्ती नदी के तट पर जैऩाबाद नामक स्थानपर दफना दिया गया था।
  शव को दफनाने का प्रमाण है कि ८ दिन पश्चात्* शाहजहाँ ताप्ती नदी पार कर कब्र पर गया था। तत्पश्चात्* ४ जुलाई सन्* १६३१ (४ जिल्हज १०४० हिजरी) को प्रथम गुलाब जल छिड़कने की रस्म भी वहीं पर पूरी की गई। 
 आगे बादशाहनामा कहता है कि १७ जमादिल अव्वल १०४१ हिजरी (११ दिसम्बर सन्* १६३१) को सम्राज्ञी के शव को आगरा ले जाया गया जो वहाँ १५ जमादिल आखिर १०४१ हिजरी (८ जनवरी सन्* १६३२) को पहुँचा और उसे दफनायां न जाकर ताजमहल परिसर में रख दिया गया। क्यों ? आइए गवेषणा करें।

   राजा मानसिंह के महल (ताजमहल) पर शाहजहाँ एवं मुमताज महल की निगाह जहाँगीर के शासनकाल से थी। उसके स्वयं के शासन के प्रथम तीन वर्ष अति व्यस्तता (शासन सुधारने, विद्रोहों का दमन करने तथा दक्षिण के कुछ राज्यों पर आक्रमण करने) में बीते। इसी समय सम्राज्ञी का देहान्त हो गया।
  शाहजहाँ को  यह एक अच्छा अवसर अनायास  मिल गया तथा बादशाहनामा के अनुसार, 'महानगर के दक्षिण में स्थित विशाल मनोरम रसयुक्त वाटिका से घिरा हुआ और उसके बीच का वह भवन जो मानसिंह के महल के नाम से प्रसिद्ध था को रानी को दफनाने के लिये चुना गया।'

   इस विषय पर तर्क-वितर्क न करतेहुए कि राजा का महल ही क्यों चुना गया, हम सीधे विषय पर आते हैं। महल का चुनाव कर लेने के पश्चात्* उसके स्वामी राजा जयसिंह को महल सम्राट्* को दे देने के लिये कहा गया। स्पष्ट है कि इस अन्याय से जयसिंह असमंजस में पड़ गया। उसने यह प्रस्ताव अस्वीकार कर दिया।
  उसे समझाने का बहुत प्रयास किया गया, परन्तु काम न बना और लगभग पाँच मास का समय बीच गया। तब एक भीषण षड्*यन्त्र के तहत सच्चा या झूठा (इसलिये कि रानी की असली कब्र तो आज भी बुरहानपुर में बिना खुदी सही दशा में उपलब्ध है) एक शव लाकर महल परिसर में राजा जयसिंह पर दबाव बनाने के लिए रख दिया गया। 
 राजा जयसिंह को, 'धार्मिक पवित्रता तथा दुख के अवसर 'की महत्ता बताई गई, परन्तु राजा टस से मस न हुआ। इसीलिये शव लगभग ६ मास उसी परिसर में पड़ा रहा। अन्ततः राजा को झुकना पड़ा तथा वह महल छोड़कर आमेर चला गया। 
 रानी के शव को कब दफनाया गया, वह दिनांक कहीं उपलब्ध नहीं है। बादशाहनामा में मात्र इतना इंगित है उसे अगले वर्ष दफनाया गया। 

 मुसलमानी वर्ष १ मुहर्रम से प्रारम्भ होता है और गणना के अनुसार उस वर्ष यह दिनांक १९ जुलाई सन्* १९३२ को पड़ा था। यह आवश्यक नहीं कि शव इसी दिन दफनायागया हो, क्योंकि बादशाहनामा के अनुसार, 'अगले वर्ष उस भव्य शव को..... आकाश चुम्बी बड़ी समाधि के अन्दर............जिस पर गुम्बज है..............पवित्र भूमि को सौंप दिया।' 
 हम कल्पना कर सकते हैं कि शव को १९ जुलाइ्र के पश्चात्*, परन्तु २० सितम्बर से पूर्व किसी दिन दफनाया गया। इस कार्य से निपटने के पश्चात्* षड्*यन्त्रकारियों ने निश्चय किया कि सम्भव है राजा जयसिंह पुनः अपने महल को वापस लेने क प्रयास करें अस्तु इसमें रानी की कब्र बनवा दी जाये तथा कुरान लिखा दी जाय। इस कार्य के लिये संगमरमर पत्थर की आवश्यकता थी, क्योंकि पूरा महल सफेद संगमरमर का बना हुआ था।
  शाहजहाँ का दुर्भाग्य कि पत्थर भी राजा जयसिंह की ही जागीर में उपलब्ध था। राजा कहीं भड़क न जाय ताजमहल का नाम न लिख कर पहले फरमान में मात्र पत्थर काटने वाले तथा किराये की गाड़ियों की बात कही गई है।

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन  
http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/bhumika 
  दूसरा फरमान

  '.... ज्ञात हो कि अकबराबाद तक इमारतों के लिये सफेद संगमरमर लाने के लिए बड़ी संखया में गाड़ियों की आवश्यकता है, और इससे पूर्व भी एकप्रतिष्ठित एवं कल्याणकारी राजकीय आदेश..................................आ  के नाम भेजा गया था; इस सम्बन्ध में, इस समय अधिक महतव देने के लिये हमने सय्यद इलाहादाद को आमेर तथा अन्य स्थानों को जाने के लिये जिनका विवरण इसके पृष्ठ पर टिप्पणी में दिया है तथा आवश्यक संखया में किराये पर गाड़ियां सूची में दिये प्रत्येक भवन के लिये नियोजित करने के लिये नियुक्त किया है, और राजा ने पहले जितनी गाड़ियों का उन स्थानों से सफेद संगमरमर मकराना की खानों से लाने के लिये प्रबन्ध किया हो, उनका पूर्ण योग में नियोजन कर शेष (गाड़ियों) को उपरोक्त (सय्यद इलाहादाद) को उपलब्ध करा दे जिनको वह मकराना खानों तक सुरक्षित ले जाएगा।

   और यह अति आवश्यक है कि यदि किसी विषय पर उपरोक्त (सय्ययद इलाहादाद) राजा के पास जाये तो राजा हर प्रकार की सहायता और सहयोग देते हुए, कठोर परिपालन दर्शाते हुए ओर इस विषय में सभी सम्भव सावधानी बरते और न तो इस आदेश की अवज्ञा करें और न भूल।'

   लिखा गया १५ बहमन, इलाही वर्ष ५। २३ रजब १०४२ हिजरी दिनांक ३ फरवरी सन्* १६३३।

   इस दूसरे फरमान के पृष्ठ पर नौ प्रशासनिक जिलों यथा आमेर, मुइज्जाबाद,फगुई, झाग, नरैना, रोशनपुर जाबनेर, महरोत तथा परबतसर से २३० गाड़ियों की व्यवस्था का विवरण है। साथ ही दिये गये जिले राजा जयसिंह की जागीर के अतिरिक्त राजा भोजराज, राजा गिरधर दास, राजा बेंत मल, राजा चेत सिंह, राजा बेथलदास तथा राजा राजसिंह सुपुत्र बिहारी दास की जागीरों के हैं।

   तीसरा फरमान

  '.......ज्ञात हो कि हमारे ध्यान में लाया गया है कि आपके कर्मचारी आमेर तथा राजनगर में पत्थर काटने वालों को एकत्र कर रहे हैं। फलस्वरूप मकराना में पत्थर काटने वाले नहीं पहुँच रहे हैं। फलतः वहाँ पर कम काम हो रहा है। अस्तु।

   हम आदेश देते हैं कि आप अपने आदमियों पर कठोर प्रभाव डालें कि वे किसी प्रकार भी आमेर एवंराजनगर में पत्थर काटने वालों को एकत्र न करें और जो भी पत्थर काटने वाले उपलब्ध हों उन्हें राजकीय प्रतिनिध्यिों के पास मकराना भेज दें। ओर इस विषय में निश्चित कार्यवाही करें और इस आदेश की न अवज्ञा करें और न ही भूलें और इसे अपना दायित्व समझें।'

   लिखा गया आज के दिन तीर के नवें महीने में, इलाही वर्ष १०, ७वां दिन सफर मास का, इसकी समाप्ति सुन्दर ढंग से तथा विजय से हो-हिजरी १०४७ वर्ष। १ जुलाई सन्*१६३७।

   उपरोक्त फरमानों को पढ़ कर मेरे वह पाठक मित्र अवश्य ही रोमांचित हो उठे होंगे जिनका अभी भी यह विश्वास है कि ताजमहल का निर्माता शाहजहाँ ही था। क्यों न हो ? इन फरमानों में मकराना की खानों से संगमरमर पत्थर लाने के लिये दो अधिकारियों की नामित नियुक्ति की बात कही गई है। ताजमहल संगमरमर से बना है, तथा इन फरमानों में संगमरमर को राजधानी अकराबाद (आगरा) लाने की बात ही कही गई है।

   आइये इन फरमानों की सूक्ष्म समीक्षा करें।

----------


## shriram

]ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन  

http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/bhumika 

   ०७ फरमानों की समीक्षा 

      पिछले अध्याय में आपने शाहजहाँ द्वारा आमेर के राजा जयसिंह के नाम भेजे गये तीन राज्यादेश (फरमान) पढ़े। यह तीनों लगभग एक ही विषय पर केन्द्रित हैं कि राजा जयसिंह अपने राज्य में स्थित मकराना की खानों से संगमरमर पत्थर भिजवाने की व्यवस्था करें। 

   इन फरमानों का अब तक यही अर्थ लगाया जाता रहा है कि सफेद संगमरमर से बने ताजमहल को शाहजहाँ ने ही बनवाया था जिसका पुष्ट प्रमाण है कि सम्राज्ञी मुमताज उज ज़मानी की मृत्यु के पश्चात्* शाहजहाँ ने संगमरमर अकबराबाद मंगवाने के लिये फरमान जारी किये, परन्तु वास्तवकिता इसके विपरीत है।   इन फरमानों का गहन अध्ययन ही यह सिद्ध करेगा किशाहजहाँ ने ताजमहल नहीं बनवाया था।

       तर्क में कुछ लोग कहेंगे कि फरमानों में संगमरमर लाने की बात कही गई है, परन्तु उसी संगमरमर से ताजमहल बनाया गया, ऐसा स्पष्ट तो क्या संकेत मात्र भी कहीं नहीं है। अतः यह सिद्ध नहीं होता कि मकराना से लाये गये पत्थर से ताजमहल ही बनाया गया था। सम्भव है उस पत्थर का किसी अन्य भवन के बनाने में प्रयोग किया गया हो ? मैं इस तर्क को कुतर्क ही मानूंगा। 

   अनेक प्रमाणों के आधार पर यह स्वयं सिद्ध है कि उपरोक्त फरमानों के आधार पर मकराना की खानों से लाये गये सफेद संगमरमर का प्रयोग ताजमहल में ही किया गया था। आप कहेंगे कि यह दोहीर बात कैसी ? एक ओर आप कह रहे हैं कि लाये गये पत्थर का प्रयोग शाहजहाँ ने ताजमहल में किया था तथा साथ ही साथ यह भी कह रहे हैं कि ताजमहल शाहजहाँ ने नहीं बनवाया था।   हाँ ! यह दोनों बातें ही सत्य हैं, परन्तृ कृपया कुछ प्रतीक्षा कीजिये।

       सम्राज्ञी मुमताज उज ज़मानी का देहान्त आधुनिक मध्य प्रदेश तथा महाराष्ट की सीमा पर बसे बुरहानपुर नामक स्थान पर दिनांक १७ जिल्काद १०४० हिजरी तदनुसार १७ जून सन्* १६३१ ई. को हुआ था तथा उसे वहीं ताप्ती नदी के तट पर जैऩाबाद नामक स्थानपर दफना दिया गया था।

    शव को दफनाने का प्रमाण है कि ८ दिन पश्चात्* शाहजहाँ ताप्ती नदी पार कर कब्र पर गया था। तत्पश्चात्* ४ जुलाई सन्* १६३१ (४ जिल्हज १०४० हिजरी) को प्रथम गुलाब जल छिड़कने की रस्म भी वहीं पर पूरी की गई।   आगे बादशाहनामा कहता है कि १७ जमादिल अव्वल १०४१ हिजरी (११ दिसम्बर सन्* १६३१) को सम्राज्ञी के शव को आगरा ले जाया गया जो वहाँ १५ जमादिल आखिर १०४१ हिजरी (८ जनवरी सन्* १६३२) को पहुँचा और उसे दफनायां न जाकर ताजमहल परिसर में रख दिया गया। क्यों ? आइए गवेषणा करें।

       राजा मानसिंह के महल (ताजमहल) पर शाहजहाँ एवं मुमताज महल की निगाह जहाँगीर के शासनकाल से थी। उसके स्वयं के शासन के प्रथम तीन वर्ष अति व्यस्तता (शासन सुधारने, विद्रोहों का दमन करने तथा दक्षिण के कुछ राज्यों पर आक्रमण करने) में बीते। इसी समय सम्राज्ञी का देहान्त हो गया।   शाहजहाँ को  यह एक अच्छा अवसर अनायास  मिल गया तथा बादशाहनामा के अनुसार, 'महानगर के दक्षिण में स्थित विशाल मनोरम रसयुक्त वाटिका से घिरा हुआ और उसके बीच का वह भवन जो मानसिंह के महल के नाम से प्रसिद्ध था को रानी को दफनाने के लिये चुना गया।'

       इस विषय पर तर्क-वितर्क न करतेहुए कि राजा का महल ही क्यों चुना गया, हम सीधे विषय पर आते हैं। महल का चुनाव कर लेने के पश्चात्* उसके स्वामी राजा जयसिंह को महल सम्राट्* को दे देने के लिये कहा गया। स्पष्ट है कि इस अन्याय से जयसिंह असमंजस में पड़ गया। उसने यह प्रस्ताव अस्वीकार कर दिया।

    उसे समझाने का बहुत प्रयास किया गया, परन्तु काम न बना और लगभग पाँच मास का समय बीच गया। तब एक भीषण षड्*यन्त्र के तहत सच्चा या झूठा (इसलिये कि रानी की असली कब्र तो आज भी बुरहानपुर में बिना खुदी सही दशा में उपलब्ध है) एक शव लाकर महल परिसर में राजा जयसिंह पर दबाव बनाने के लिए रख दिया गया। 

   राजा जयसिंह को, 'धार्मिक पवित्रता तथा दुख के अवसर 'की महत्ता बताई गई, परन्तु राजा टस से मस न हुआ। इसीलिये शव लगभग ६ मास उसी परिसर में पड़ा रहा। अन्ततः राजा को झुकना पड़ा तथा वह महल छोड़कर आमेर चला गया। 

   रानी के शव को कब दफनाया गया, वह दिनांक कहीं उपलब्ध नहीं है। बादशाहनामा में मात्र इतना इंगित है उसे अगले वर्ष दफनाया गया। 

     मुसलमानी वर्ष १ मुहर्रम से प्रारम्भ होता है और गणना के अनुसार उस वर्ष यह दिनांक १९ जुलाई सन्* १९३२ को पड़ा था। यह आवश्यक नहीं कि शव इसी दिन दफनायागया हो, क्योंकि बादशाहनामा के अनुसार, 'अगले वर्ष उस भव्य शव को..... आकाश चुम्बी बड़ी समाधि के अन्दर............जिस पर गुम्बज है..............पवित्र भूमि को सौंप दिया।' 

   हम कल्पना कर सकते हैं कि शव को १९ जुलाइ्र के पश्चात्*, परन्तु २० सितम्बर से पूर्व किसी दिन दफनाया गया। इस कार्य से निपटने के पश्चात्* षड्*यन्त्रकारियों ने निश्चय किया कि सम्भव है राजा जयसिंह पुनः अपने महल को वापस लेने क प्रयास करें अस्तु इसमें रानी की कब्र बनवा दी जाये तथा कुरान लिखा दी जाय। इस कार्य के लिये संगमरमर पत्थर की आवश्यकता थी, क्योंकि पूरा महल सफेद संगमरमर का बना हुआ था।

    शाहजहाँ का दुर्भाग्य कि पत्थर भी राजा जयसिंह की ही जागीर में उपलब्ध था। राजा कहीं भड़क न जाय ताजमहल का नाम न लिख कर पहले फरमान में मात्र पत्थर काटने वाले तथा किराये की गाड़ियों की बात कही गई है।

----------


## shriram

> ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन    http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/bhumika    दूसरा फरमान     '.... ज्ञात हो कि अकबराबाद तक इमारतों के लिये सफेद संगमरमर लाने के लिए बड़ी संखया में गाड़ियों की आवश्यकता है, और इससे पूर्व भी एकप्रतिष्ठित एवं कल्याणकारी राजकीय आदेश..................................आ  के नाम भेजा गया था; इस सम्बन्ध में, इस समय अधिक महतव देने के लिये हमने सय्यद इलाहादाद को आमेर तथा अन्य स्थानों को जाने के लिये जिनका विवरण इसके पृष्ठ पर टिप्पणी में दिया है तथा आवश्यक संखया में किराये पर गाड़ियां सूची में दिये प्रत्येक भवन के लिये नियोजित करने के लिये नियुक्त किया है, और राजा ने पहले जितनी गाड़ियों का उन स्थानों से सफेद संगमरमर मकराना की खानों से लाने के लिये प्रबन्ध किया हो, उनका पूर्ण योग में नियोजन कर शेष (गाड़ियों) को उपरोक्त (सय्यद इलाहादाद) को उपलब्ध करा दे जिनको वह मकराना खानों तक सुरक्षित ले जाएगा।      और यह अति आवश्यक है कि यदि किसी विषय पर उपरोक्त (सय्ययद इलाहादाद) राजा के पास जाये तो राजा हर प्रकार की सहायता और सहयोग देते हुए, कठोर परिपालन दर्शाते हुए ओर इस विषय में सभी सम्भव सावधानी बरते और न तो इस आदेश की अवज्ञा करें और न भूल।'      लिखा गया १५ बहमन, इलाही वर्ष ५। २३ रजब १०४२ हिजरी दिनांक ३ फरवरी सन्* १६३३।      इस दूसरे फरमान के पृष्ठ पर नौ प्रशासनिक जिलों यथा आमेर, मुइज्जाबाद,फगुई, झाग, नरैना, रोशनपुर जाबनेर, महरोत तथा परबतसर से २३० गाड़ियों की व्यवस्था का विवरण है। साथ ही दिये गये जिले राजा जयसिंह की जागीर के अतिरिक्त राजा भोजराज, राजा गिरधर दास, राजा बेंत मल, राजा चेत सिंह, राजा बेथलदास तथा राजा राजसिंह सुपुत्र बिहारी दास की जागीरों के हैं।      तीसरा फरमान     '.......ज्ञात हो कि हमारे ध्यान में लाया गया है कि आपके कर्मचारी आमेर तथा राजनगर में पत्थर काटने वालों को एकत्र कर रहे हैं। फलस्वरूप मकराना में पत्थर काटने वाले नहीं पहुँच रहे हैं। फलतः वहाँ पर कम काम हो रहा है। अस्तु।      हम आदेश देते हैं कि आप अपने आदमियों पर कठोर प्रभाव डालें कि वे किसी प्रकार भी आमेर एवंराजनगर में पत्थर काटने वालों को एकत्र न करें और जो भी पत्थर काटने वाले उपलब्ध हों उन्हें राजकीय प्रतिनिध्यिों के पास मकराना भेज दें। ओर इस विषय में निश्चित कार्यवाही करें और इस आदेश की न अवज्ञा करें और न ही भूलें और इसे अपना दायित्व समझें।'      लिखा गया आज के दिन तीर के नवें महीने में, इलाही वर्ष १०, ७वां दिन सफर मास का, इसकी समाप्ति सुन्दर ढंग से तथा विजय से हो-हिजरी १०४७ वर्ष। १ जुलाई सन्*१६३७।      उपरोक्त फरमानों को पढ़ कर मेरे वह पाठक मित्र अवश्य ही रोमांचित हो उठे होंगे जिनका अभी भी यह विश्वास है कि ताजमहल का निर्माता शाहजहाँ ही था। क्यों न हो ? इन फरमानों में मकराना की खानों से संगमरमर पत्थर लाने के लिये दो अधिकारियों की नामित नियुक्ति की बात कही गई है। ताजमहल संगमरमर से बना है, तथा इन फरमानों में संगमरमर को राजधानी अकराबाद (आगरा) लाने की बात ही कही गई है।      आइये इन फरमानों की सूक्ष्म समीक्षा करें।


  दूसरा फरमान।

  '.... ज्ञात हो कि अकबराबाद तक इमारतों के लिये सफेद संगमरमर लाने के लिए बड़ी संखया में गाड़ियों की आवश्यकता है, और इससे पूर्व भी एकप्रतिष्ठित एवं कल्याणकारी राजकीय आदेश..................................आ  के नाम भेजा गया था; इस सम्बन्ध में, इस समय अधिक महतव देने के लिये हमने सय्यद इलाहादाद को आमेर तथा अन्य स्थानों को जाने के लिये जिनका विवरण इसके पृष्ठ पर टिप्पणी में दिया है तथा आवश्यक संखया में किराये पर गाड़ियां सूची में दिये प्रत्येक भवन के लिये नियोजित करने के लिये नियुक्त किया है, और राजा ने पहले जितनी गाड़ियों का उन स्थानों से सफेद संगमरमर मकराना की खानों से लाने के लिये प्रबन्ध किया हो, उनका पूर्ण योग में नियोजन कर शेष (गाड़ियों) को उपरोक्त (सय्यद इलाहादाद) को उपलब्ध करा दे जिनको वह मकराना खानों तक सुरक्षित ले जाएगा।।

   और यह अति आवश्यक है कि यदि किसी विषय पर उपरोक्त (सय्ययद इलाहादाद) राजा के पास जाये तो राजा हर प्रकार की सहायता और सहयोग देते हुए, कठोर परिपालन दर्शाते हुए ओर इस विषय में सभी सम्भव सावधानी बरते और न तो इस आदेश की अवज्ञा करें और न भूल।'।

   लिखा गया १५ बहमन, इलाही वर्ष ५। २३ रजब १०४२ हिजरी दिनांक ३ फरवरी सन्* १६३३।।

----------


## shriram

> दूसरा फरमान।     '.... ज्ञात हो कि अकबराबाद तक इमारतों के लिये सफेद संगमरमर लाने के लिए बड़ी संखया में गाड़ियों की आवश्यकता है, और इससे पूर्व भी एकप्रतिष्ठित एवं कल्याणकारी राजकीय आदेश..................................आ  के नाम भेजा गया था; इस सम्बन्ध में, इस समय अधिक महतव देने के लिये हमने सय्यद इलाहादाद को आमेर तथा अन्य स्थानों को जाने के लिये जिनका विवरण इसके पृष्ठ पर टिप्पणी में दिया है तथा आवश्यक संखया में किराये पर गाड़ियां सूची में दिये प्रत्येक भवन के लिये नियोजित करने के लिये नियुक्त किया है, और राजा ने पहले जितनी गाड़ियों का उन स्थानों से सफेद संगमरमर मकराना की खानों से लाने के लिये प्रबन्ध किया हो, उनका पूर्ण योग में नियोजन कर शेष (गाड़ियों) को उपरोक्त (सय्यद इलाहादाद) को उपलब्ध करा दे जिनको वह मकराना खानों तक सुरक्षित ले जाएगा।।      और यह अति आवश्यक है कि यदि किसी विषय पर उपरोक्त (सय्ययद इलाहादाद) राजा के पास जाये तो राजा हर प्रकार की सहायता और सहयोग देते हुए, कठोर परिपालन दर्शाते हुए ओर इस विषय में सभी सम्भव सावधानी बरते और न तो इस आदेश की अवज्ञा करें और न भूल।'।      लिखा गया १५ बहमन, इलाही वर्ष ५। २३ रजब १०४२ हिजरी दिनांक ३ फरवरी सन्* १६३३।।


  तीसरा फरमान।।

  '.......ज्ञात हो कि हमारे ध्यान में लाया गया है कि आपके कर्मचारी आमेर तथा राजनगर में पत्थर काटने वालों को एकत्र कर रहे हैं। फलस्वरूप मकराना में पत्थर काटने वाले नहीं पहुँच रहे हैं। फलतः वहाँ पर कम काम हो रहा है। अस्तु।।।

   हम आदेश देते हैं कि आप अपने आदमियों पर कठोर प्रभाव डालें कि वे किसी प्रकार भी आमेर एवंराजनगर में पत्थर काटने वालों को एकत्र न करें और जो भी पत्थर काटने वाले उपलब्ध हों उन्हें राजकीय प्रतिनिध्यिों के पास मकराना भेज दें। ओर इस विषय में निश्चित कार्यवाही करें और इस आदेश की न अवज्ञा करें और न ही भूलें और इसे अपना दायित्व समझें।'।।

   लिखा गया आज के दिन तीर के नवें महीने में, इलाही वर्ष १०, ७वां दिन सफर मास का, इसकी समाप्ति सुन्दर ढंग से तथा विजय से हो-हिजरी १०४७ वर्ष। १ जुलाई सन्*१६३७।।।

   उपरोक्त फरमानों को पढ़ कर मेरे वह पाठक मित्र अवश्य ही रोमांचित हो उठे होंगे जिनका अभी भी यह विश्वास है कि ताजमहल का निर्माता शाहजहाँ ही था। क्यों न हो ? इन फरमानों में मकराना की खानों से संगमरमर पत्थर लाने के लिये दो अधिकारियों की नामित नियुक्ति की बात कही गई है। ताजमहल संगमरमर से बना है, तथा इन फरमानों में संगमरमर को राजधानी अकराबाद (आगरा) लाने की बात ही कही गई है।।।

   आइये इन फरमानों की सूक्ष्म समीक्षा करें।।।

----------


## shriram

०७ फरमानों की समीक्षा 

  पिछले अध्याय में आपने शाहजहाँ द्वारा आमेर के राजा जयसिंह के नाम भेजे गये तीन राज्यादेश (फरमान) पढ़े। यह तीनों लगभग एक ही विषय पर केन्द्रित हैं कि राजा जयसिंह अपने राज्य में स्थित मकराना की खानों से संगमरमर पत्थर भिजवाने की व्यवस्था करें। 
 इन फरमानों का अब तक यही अर्थ लगाया जाता रहा है कि सफेद संगमरमर से बने ताजमहल को शाहजहाँ ने ही बनवाया था जिसका पुष्ट प्रमाण है कि सम्राज्ञी मुमताज उज ज़मानी की मृत्यु के पश्चात्* शाहजहाँ ने संगमरमर अकबराबाद मंगवाने के लिये फरमान जारी किये, परन्तु वास्तवकिता इसके विपरीत है। 
 इन फरमानों का गहन अध्ययन ही यह सिद्ध करेगा किशाहजहाँ ने ताजमहल नहीं बनवाया था।

   तर्क में कुछ लोग कहेंगे कि फरमानों में संगमरमर लाने की बात कही गई है, परन्तु उसी संगमरमर से ताजमहल बनाया गया, ऐसा स्पष्ट तो क्या संकेत मात्र भी कहीं नहीं है। अतः यह सिद्ध नहीं होता कि मकराना से लाये गये पत्थर से ताजमहल ही बनाया गया था। सम्भव है उस पत्थर का किसी अन्य भवन के बनाने में प्रयोग किया गया हो ? मैं इस तर्क को कुतर्क ही मानूंगा। 
 अनेक प्रमाणों के आधार पर यह स्वयं सिद्ध है कि उपरोक्त फरमानों के आधार पर मकराना की खानों से लाये गये सफेद संगमरमर का प्रयोग ताजमहल में ही किया गया था। आप कहेंगे कि यह दोहीर बात कैसी ? एक ओर आप कह रहे हैं कि लाये गये पत्थर का प्रयोग शाहजहाँ ने ताजमहल में किया था तथा साथ ही साथ यह भी कह रहे हैं कि ताजमहल शाहजहाँ ने नहीं बनवाया था। 
 हाँ ! यह दोनों बातें ही सत्य हैं, परन्तृ कृपया कुछ प्रतीक्षा कीजिये।

   सम्राज्ञी मुमताज उज ज़मानी का देहान्त आधुनिक मध्य प्रदेश तथा महाराष्ट की सीमा पर बसे बुरहानपुर नामक स्थान पर दिनांक १७ जिल्काद १०४० हिजरी तदनुसार १७ जून सन्* १६३१ ई. को हुआ था तथा उसे वहीं ताप्ती नदी के तट पर जैऩाबाद नामक स्थानपर दफना दिया गया था।
  शव को दफनाने का प्रमाण है कि ८ दिन पश्चात्* शाहजहाँ ताप्ती नदी पार कर कब्र पर गया था। तत्पश्चात्* ४ जुलाई सन्* १६३१ (४ जिल्हज १०४० हिजरी) को प्रथम गुलाब जल छिड़कने की रस्म भी वहीं पर पूरी की गई। 
 आगे बादशाहनामा कहता है कि १७ जमादिल अव्वल १०४१ हिजरी (११ दिसम्बर सन्* १६३१) को सम्राज्ञी के शव को आगरा ले जाया गया जो वहाँ १५ जमादिल आखिर १०४१ हिजरी (८ जनवरी सन्* १६३२) को पहुँचा और उसे दफनायां न जाकर ताजमहल परिसर में रख दिया गया। क्यों ? आइए गवेषणा करें।

   राजा मानसिंह के महल (ताजमहल) पर शाहजहाँ एवं मुमताज महल की निगाह जहाँगीर के शासनकाल से थी। उसके स्वयं के शासन के प्रथम तीन वर्ष अति व्यस्तता (शासन सुधारने, विद्रोहों का दमन करने तथा दक्षिण के कुछ राज्यों पर आक्रमण करने) में बीते। इसी समय सम्राज्ञी का देहान्त हो गया।
  शाहजहाँ को  यह एक अच्छा अवसर अनायास  मिल गया तथा बादशाहनामा के अनुसार, 'महानगर के दक्षिण में स्थित विशाल मनोरम रसयुक्त वाटिका से घिरा हुआ और उसके बीच का वह भवन जो मानसिंह के महल के नाम से प्रसिद्ध था को रानी को दफनाने के लिये चुना गया।'

----------


## shriram

इस विषय पर तर्क-वितर्क न करतेहुए कि राजा का महल ही क्यों चुना गया, हम सीधे विषय पर आते हैं। महल का चुनाव कर लेने के पश्चात्* उसके स्वामी राजा जयसिंह को महल सम्राट्* को दे देने के लिये कहा गया। स्पष्ट है कि इस अन्याय से जयसिंह असमंजस में पड़ गया। उसने यह प्रस्ताव अस्वीकार कर दिया।
  उसे समझाने का बहुत प्रयास किया गया, परन्तु काम न बना और लगभग पाँच मास का समय बीच गया। तब एक भीषण षड्*यन्त्र के तहत सच्चा या झूठा (इसलिये कि रानी की असली कब्र तो आज भी बुरहानपुर में बिना खुदी सही दशा में उपलब्ध है) एक शव लाकर महल परिसर में राजा जयसिंह पर दबाव बनाने के लिए रख दिया गया। 
 राजा जयसिंह को, 'धार्मिक पवित्रता तथा दुख के अवसर 'की महत्ता बताई गई, परन्तु राजा टस से मस न हुआ। इसीलिये शव लगभग ६ मास उसी परिसर में पड़ा रहा। अन्ततः राजा को झुकना पड़ा तथा वह महल छोड़कर आमेर चला गया। 
 रानी के शव को कब दफनाया गया, वह दिनांक कहीं उपलब्ध नहीं है। बादशाहनामा में मात्र इतना इंगित है उसे अगले वर्ष दफनाया गया। 

 मुसलमानी वर्ष १ मुहर्रम से प्रारम्भ होता है और गणना के अनुसार उस वर्ष यह दिनांक १९ जुलाई सन्* १९३२ को पड़ा था। यह आवश्यक नहीं कि शव इसी दिन दफनायागया हो, क्योंकि बादशाहनामा के अनुसार, 'अगले वर्ष उस भव्य शव को..... आकाश चुम्बी बड़ी समाधि के अन्दर............जिस पर गुम्बज है..............पवित्र भूमि को सौंप दिया।' 
 हम कल्पना कर सकते हैं कि शव को १९ जुलाइ्र के पश्चात्*, परन्तु २० सितम्बर से पूर्व किसी दिन दफनाया गया। इस कार्य से निपटने के पश्चात्* षड्*यन्त्रकारियों ने निश्चय किया कि सम्भव है राजा जयसिंह पुनः अपने महल को वापस लेने क प्रयास करें अस्तु इसमें रानी की कब्र बनवा दी जाये तथा कुरान लिखा दी जाय। इस कार्य के लिये संगमरमर पत्थर की आवश्यकता थी, क्योंकि पूरा महल सफेद संगमरमर का बना हुआ था।
  शाहजहाँ का दुर्भाग्य कि पत्थर भी राजा जयसिंह की ही जागीर में उपलब्ध था। राजा कहीं भड़क न जाय ताजमहल का नाम न लिख कर पहले फरमान में मात्र पत्थर काटने वाले तथा किराये की गाड़ियों की बात कही गई है।

   इस बात को दूसरे ढंग से अधिक स्पष्ट किया जा सकता है। प्रश्न यह उठता है कि रानी को दफन करने के तुरन्त बाद शाहजहाँ को संगमरमर की आवश्यकता क्यों पड़ गई ? 
  यहाँ पर मैं यह स्पष्ट करना अपना कर्त्तव्य मानता हूं कि नींव से लेकर ऊपर का बड़ा प्रांगण तथा उसके ऊपर संगमरमर का बना चबूतरातथा उसके ऊपर का विशालकाय संगमरमर का भवन गुम्बज सहित, सम्पूर्ण लाल पत्थर तथा ईंटों का बना हुआ है। जो भाग संगमरमर का बना दिखाई पड़ता है वहां पर ईंट की १३ फीट मोटी दीवाल पर मात्र ६ इंच मोटा संगमरमर दोनों ओर चिपका है। अतः स्पष्ट है कि यदि शाहजहाँ ने ताजमहल बनवाया होता तो उसे धौलपुर की खानों से लाल पत्थर तथा स्थानीय भट्*ठों से ईंट की व्यवस्था करनी पड़ती तथा जब १२-१४ वर्ष में पूरा महल बन चुका होता उस समय ऊपर चिपकाने के लिये संगमरमर पत्थर की आवश्यकता होती, न कि पहले ही वर्ष। कहाँ है वे फरमान जिनमें लाल पत्थर तथा ईंटों की मांग की गई थी।

   जिन्होंने भी ताजमहल देखा है वह भली भाँति जानते हैं कि मुखय सफेद भाग को छोड़कर भी उसकी कुर्सी के चारों ओर का विशाल प्रांगण भूमि से ६०-८० फीट की ऊँचाई तक है और यह सभी ईंट, गारा, चूना तथा लाल पत्थर का बना हुआ है। यह भी एक तथ्य है कि इसकी नींव में कम से कम ४२ कुएँ हैं जो निश्चित रूप से संगमरमर द्वारा नहीं बनाए गये हैं। फरमानों की तिथि पर यदि ध्यान दें तो ज्ञात होता है कि पहला फरमान २०/०९/१६३२ तथा तीसरा और अन्तिम फरमान दिनांक ०१/०७/१६३७ई. का है। यह ही भवन बनने का प्रारम्भ समय होना चाहिए था। स्पष्ट है कि इस अवधि में शाहजहाँ को संगमरमर की आवश्यकता किसी रूप में भी भवन बनाने के लिये नहीं थी। हाँ, दोनों कब्रें (शाहजहाँ की नहीं) बनाने के लिये तथा कुरान लिखवाने के लिए संगमरमर की आवश्यकता अवश्य थी। दो कब्रों से मेरा तात्पर्य ऊपर तथा नीचे की कब्रों से हैं। नीचे की कब्र इसलिये बनाई गई थी कि यदि कभी राजा जयसिंह वापस भवन को बलात्* प्राप्त कर कब्र को नष्ट भी कर दें तो नीचे की तथाकथित कब्र (जो उस समय छिपी थी) सुरक्षित बनी रहे और भवन को पुनः प्राप्त करने की दशा में कहा जा सके कि मकबरा तथा कब्र सुरक्षित है।

   अमानत खाँ शीराजी नामक व्यक्ति ने कुरान लिखने का कार्य किया था। उसने कई स्थानों पर अपना नाम तथा तारीख लिखी है। अन्तिम तारीख १६३९ ई. की है, यही कारण है कि सन्* १६३७ ई. के बाद संगमरमर की मांग नहीं की गई थी।

   अब तक यह स्पष्ट हो चुका है कि तीन फरमानों के द्वारा शाहजहाँ ने आमेर नरेश राजा जयसिंह को संगमरमर भेजने की व्यवस्था करने का आदेश दिया था। यहाँ पर पहला प्रश्न यह उपस्थित होता है कि शाहजहाँ को सन्* १६३२-३३ में संगमरमर कीही आवश्यकता क्यों पड़ी ? यही नहीं दूसरा प्रश्न यह भी है कि मात्र ४ मास पश्चात्* ही दूसरा फरमान भेजने की आवश्यकता क्यों पड़ी ?

----------


## shriram

पहले सम्राज्ञी के शव को दफनाने के २ मास बाद ही शाहजहाँ द्वारा संगमरमर प्राप्त करने के लिये आदेश देना, उसे प्राप्त करने के लिये उच्च-अधिकारियों की नियुक्ति करना, तत्पश्चात्* लगातार दो अन्य फरमान भेजना सिद्ध करता है कि शाहजहाँ को कुछ ऐसा निर्माण कराना था जिसमें संगमरमर पत्थर की ही अतिशीघ्र आवश्यकता थी। ताजमहल का सूक्ष्म निरीक्षण करने पर स्पष्ट हाो जाता है कि सम्राज्ञी की कब्र संगमरमर की बनी है तथा कुरान भी संगमरमर पर ही लिखी हैं। अधिक ध्यान से देखने से यह भी स्पष्ट हो जाता है कि कुरान के आसपास के फूल-बूटे आदि कुरान से अधिक स्पष्ट तथा पुराने हैं। यह ऐसे पुष्ट प्रमाण हैं कि जिनसे स्पष्ट हो जाता है कि शाहजहाँ ने राजा जयसिंह से संगमरमर प्राप्त किया था तथा कब्रों का निर्माण कराया था एवं कुरान लिखवाई थी। यदि ऐसा न होता तो शाहजहाँ को संगमरमर की आवश्यकता सम्राज्ञी के मरने के कई वर्ष बाद ही होती न कि अविलम्ब। संगमरमर की आवश्यकता तो भवन के गुम्बज तक निर्माण पूरा होने के पश्चात्* ही ऊपर सेचिपकाने के लिये होती। माना कि संगमरमर पर फूल-बूटे आदि खुदवाने के लिये कुछ समय पूर्व ही उसकी आवश्यकता रही होगी, परन्तु इस तर्क में भी दम नहीं है। जब तक मुखय भवन बन कर तैयार न हो जाय तथा उसके प्रत्येक भाग का सूक्ष्मतम माप न ले लिया जाय तब तक किसी पत्थर को खुदाई के लिये छुआ नहीं जा सकता। साथ ही हमें यह भी नहीं भूलना चाहिए कि ताजमहल में सादे पत्थर का प्रयोग खुदाई किये गये पत्थर से लगभग दस गुना अधिक है।

   फरमानो में शाहजहाँ ने संगमरमर के लिये गाड़ियों की व्यवस्था करने तथा भुगतान सम्बन्धी आदेश दिये हैं। यह अति आश्चर्यजनक ही लगता है कि उस युग में जब सम्राट्* की भ्रकुटि हिलाने मात्र से कार्य त्वरित गति से हो जाता था, शाहजहाँ को मात्र ४-५ मास में एक नहीं दो आदेश-पत्र (फरमान) क्यों भेजने पड़े थे ? दूसरा फरमान पढ़ने से ज्ञात होता है कि राजा जयसिंह ने न तो पत्थर काटने वालों की ही व्यवस्था की, न ही गाड़ियाँ ही उपलब्ध कराईं। साथ ही साथ उसने मुल्क शाह की भी कोई सहायता नहीं की। जिस प्रकार एक सेनापति के असफल होने पर दूसरा अधिक वीर सेनापति भेजा जाता था, उसी प्रकार मुल्कशाह के असफल होने पर दूसरे फरमानके साथ इलाहादाद को भेजा गया। इस फरमान में 'इस समय अधिक महत्व देने के लिए' लिखा गया अर्थात्* ४ मास में संगमरमर प्राप्त न करना शाहजहाँ के लिये कितना 'महत्वपूर्ण' बन गया था। साथ ही साथ शाहजहाँ ने मुल्कशाह के साथ भेजे गये धन का हिसाब भी मांगा था। स्पष्ट है कि राजा जयसिंह का व्यवहार एक स्वामिभक्त मनसबदार का न होकर एक धृष्ट राजा के समान था जो असहयोग करने पर उतारू था।

   अन्तिम फरमान से राजा जयसिंह का असहयोग अति स्पष्ट हो जाता है। अनुमान लगाया जा सकता है कि राजा द्वारा कोई सहायता उपलब्ध न कराये जाने पर इलाहादाद ने अपने स्वयं के मुतसद्दियों द्वारा स्वतन्त्र रूप से (बिना राजा जयसिंह की सहायता के) थोड़ा बहुत संगमरमर प्राप्त करना प्रारम्भ कर दिया था, परन्तु राजा को यह भी रुचिकर नहीं था। अतः उसने इस कार्य में भी बाधा डालनी प्रारम्भ कर दी। यह सुस्पष्ट आरोप फरमान में है कि राजा के सैनिक आमेर तथा राजनगर में पत्थर काटने वालों को रोक रहे हैं। बिना राजा जयसिंह की सहमति के सैनिकों अथवा आदमियों को इतना साहस कैसे हो सकता था कि वे सम्राट्* के कार्य में बाधा डालें।

----------


## shriram

मेरा निश्चित मत है कि खानों से संगमरमर कोई भी व्यक्तिसाधारणतया प्राप्त कर सकता था तथा मूल्य देकर शाहजहाँ स्वयं भी पत्थर सुविधापूर्वक प्राप्त कर सकता था। इसके लिये किसी प्रकार के फरमान भेजने की आवश्यकता नहीं थी। फिर भी पहले कुछ मास में पत्थर प्राप्त करने में असफल होने पर शाहजहाँ ने फरमान भेजा। 
 पहले फरमान के बाद ही पर्याप्त संगमरमर मिल जाना चाहिए। यदि राजा असहयोग कर रहा था तो उसे दण्ड दिया जाना चाहिए थ। फरमानों के अन्त में यद्यपि स्पष्ट लिखा जाता था, 'भूल न करें', आदि।
  इस अति आवश्यक कार्य को अपना दायित्व न समझने की गुरुतर भूल करने, तीन-तीन आदेश पत्रों को रद्*दी की टोकरी में फेंक कर भी राजा जयसिंह (मात्र एक मनसबदार) मूछों पर ताव देता रहा और सम्राट्* होते हुए भी शाहजहाँ कुछ न कर सका ? है न आश्चर्यजनक ! वह युग पूर्ण दया अथवा पूर्ण दण्ड का था।
  शासन प्रसन्न हो जाय तो सहज ही लाखों के मूल्य के पुरस्कार दे दें और यदि रुष्ट हो जाय तो कम से कम दण्ड सूली पर चढ़वा देना, हाथी के पैर से कुचलवा देना, कुत्तों से नुचवाना अथवा सार्वजनिक रूप से वध कराना आदि होता था तथा राजा एवं मनसबदार इसके अपवाद नहीं थे। इनको भी दण्ड मिलने के उदाहरण हैं यथा अब्दुल रहीमखानखाना, अमर सिंह राठौर, शिवाजी, राजा जसवन्त सिं आदि। इस विषय पर आगे विचार करेंगे, पहले संगमरमर पर।

   तीसरे फरमान के पश्चात्* का कोई अन्य फरमान भेजा गया, ऐसा प्रतीत नहीं होता हैं इसका यह तात्पर्य नहीं कि राजा जयसिंह के व्यवहार में परिवर्तन आ गया था अपितु मात्र इतना है कि सन्* १६३७-३८ में जो संगमरमर पहुँचा उस पर कुरान लिखी गई एवं संगमरमर का काम कुरान लेखन के साथ ही सन्* १६३९ ई. में समाप्त हो गया था।

   अब पुनः मुखय प्रश्न पर आएं कि राजा जयसिंह का व्यवहार आश्चर्यजनक रूप से उद्*दण्ड तथा नकारात्मक क्यों था ? साथ ही साथ शाहजहाँ का व्यवहार भी नम्र एवं शिष्ट क्यों था ? इसके लिये दूर नहीं जाना होगा। आइये, पहले बादशाहनामा को देखते हैं। पृष्ठ ४०३ पर पंक्ति २९ के अनुसार राजा मानसिंह का महल जो उस समय राजा जयसिंह के स्वामित्व में था, रानी के शव को दफनाने के लिये चुना गया था। इसी पृष्ठ की पंक्ति ३१ के अनुसार राजा जयसिंह के लिये अपनी यह पैत्रिक सम्पत्ति अत्यन्त मूल्यवान्* थी। ऐसी मूल्यवान्* सम्पत्ति राजा जयसिंह से दुखद विछोह एवं धार्मिक पवित्रता के नाम पर बलात्* छीन ली गई थी। यद्यपि यह कहा गया था कि बदले में भूमि का एकटुकड़ा दिया गया था। वह कितना बड़ा टुकड़ा था तथा कहाँ पर था इसका कोई विवरण नहीं दिया गया। वस्तुतः यह भूमि देना भी संदिग्ध है। पाठक समझ सकते हैं कि ताजमहल जैसी मूल्यवान्* सम्पत्ति के बदले में यदि भिूमि का एक टुकड़ा (चाहे वह कितना भी बड़ा क्यों न हो) यदि सचमुच दे दिया जाए तो भी पाने वाला कितना असंतुष्ट होगा ? स्पष्ट है कि शाहजहाँ के इस कृत्य से राजा जयसिंह न केवल असंतुष्ट ही थे अपितु रुष्ट भी थे। मकराना (उन्हीं के राज्य) की खानों से संगमरमर मंगा कर शाहजहाँ द्वारा राजा जयसिंह के भव्य भवन पर कुरान लिखना भला उन्हें कैसे सहन हो सकता था। यह तो जले पर नमक छिड़कने जैसा था। ताजमहल छिन जाने में तो जयसिंह का वश नहीं चला, परन्तु मकराना की खानें तो उसके राज्य-क्षेत्र में अवस्थित थीं, अतः सीमा में रहते हुए जितना अवरोध (विरोध) सम्भव था उसने उत्पन्न किया उसने अप्रत्यक्ष रूप से कारीगर भी रोक दिये थे। यही कारण था कि शाहजहाँ लगातार शिष्ट बना रहा, क्योंकि उस ेभय था कि यदि राजा जयसिंह को व्यर्थ में दण्डित किया गया तो वह विद्रोह भी कर सकता था ओर उस दशा में अन्य राजपूत भी उसका साथ दे सकते थे। ताजमहल परकुरान लिखाने से भी यही तात्पर्य था कि शाहजहाँ उस भवन पर मात्र अपने नाम का ठप्पा भर लगाना चाहता था।

   इसके अतिरिक्त भी एक कारण था। अपने पिता जहाँगीर के समय में शाहजहाँ, जो उस समय शाहजादा खुर्रम के नाम से प्रसिद्ध था, ने अपने पिता के विरुद्ध विद्रोह किया था। उस समय समाज्ञी नूरजहाँ ने आमेर के राजा जयसिंह को खुर्रम का विद्रोह दबाने के लिऐ आगरा बुलाया था। जब वह आगरा आये तो उनकी अनुपथिति का लाभ उठा कर खुर्रम ने उनकी राजधानी को लूट लिया था। अन्ततः राजा जयसिंह ने खुर्रम का पीछ करते हुए उसे परास्त कर जहाँगीर के चरणों में ला कर डाल दिया था। स्पष्ट है कि सन्* १६२८ में गद्*दी पर बैठते समय शाहजहाँ के मन में गाँठ थी और वह बदला लेने के लिये अवसर की खोज में था और वह अवसर उसे रानी की मृत्यु के रूप में ३ वर्ष में ही मिल भी गया। स्पष्ट है कि राजा मानसिंह का वह भव्य भवन (ताजमहल) अकबर के समय से ही मुगलों की आँखें में खटक रहा होगा। अकबर केराजा बिहारीमल (भारमल) एवं उनके पुत्र भगवन्त दास तथा पौत्र मानसिंह से निकट के सम्बन्ध थे। जहाँगीर मानसिंह का सगा बहनोई था। अतः इन दोनों ने ऐसा कुछ नहीं किया। दूसराकारण यह भी था कि राजा मानसिंह का वह भव्य भवन (ताजमहल) अकबर के समय से ही मुगलों की आँखों में खअक रहा होगा। अकबर के राजा बिहारीमल (भारमल) एवं उनके पुत्र भगवन्त दास तािा पौत्र मानसिंह से निकट के सम्बन्ध थे। जहाँगीर मानसिंह का सगा बहनोई था। अतः इन दोनों ने ऐसा कुछ नहीं किया। दूसरा कारण यह भी था कि राजा मानसिंह मुगल सम्राज्य के महान्* स्तम्भ थे, जिनके ऊपर पूरा मुगल शासन तन्त्र टिका था। यद्यपि यही दशा राजा जयसिंह की भी थी, परन्तु उनकी अल्प आयु का लाभ उठाते हुए जब शाहजहाँ को मौका मिला तो उसने धार्मिक अवसर तथा दुखद समय आदि के बहाने उक्त भव्य भवन को राजा जयसिंह से छीन लिया। अन्यथा कोई कारण न था कि खुली भूमि न लेकर एक भव्य भवन को 'दफनाने'  के लिये चुना गया।

   एक अन्य बात फरमानों से स्पष्ट होती है कि मुल्कशाह एवं इलाहादाद को राजा के पास आमेर भेजा गया था जब कि प्रचलित नियम के अनुसार राजा को आमेर में न होकर आगरा में शाहजहाँ के पास ही होना चाहिए थां उस समय के राजा मात्र कुछ दिनों के लिये ही (सम्राट्* से छुट्*टी लेकर ही) अपनी राजधानी जा सकते थे। अतः राजा का असन्तुष्ट होकर आमेर चलेजाना तथा वहाँ पर कई वर्ष तक रहना कारण रहित नहीं हो सकता हैं इतिहास साक्षी है कि जयसिंह शाहजहाँ के विरुद्ध दक्षिण में औरंगजेब को गुप्त सूचनाएँ भेजता था तथा उसने उत्तराधिकार के युद्ध में न केवल स्वयं औरंगजेब का साथ दिया था अपितु इसके लिये राजा जसवन्त सिंह को भी मना लिया था।

----------


## shriram

पहले सम्राज्ञी के शव को दफनाने के २ मास बाद ही शाहजहाँ द्वारा संगमरमर प्राप्त करने के लिये आदेश देना, उसे प्राप्त करने के लिये उच्च-अधिकारियों की नियुक्ति करना, तत्पश्चात्* लगातार दो अन्य फरमान भेजना सिद्ध करता है कि शाहजहाँ को कुछ ऐसा निर्माण कराना था जिसमें संगमरमर पत्थर की ही अतिशीघ्र आवश्यकता थी।

 ताजमहल का सूक्ष्म निरीक्षण करने पर स्पष्ट हाो जाता है कि सम्राज्ञी की कब्र संगमरमर की बनी है तथा कुरान भी संगमरमर पर ही लिखी हैं। अधिक ध्यान से देखने से यह भी स्पष्ट हो जाता है कि कुरान के आसपास के फूल-बूटे आदि कुरान से अधिक स्पष्ट तथा पुराने हैं। यह ऐसे पुष्ट प्रमाण हैं कि जिनसे स्पष्ट हो जाता है कि शाहजहाँ ने राजा जयसिंह से संगमरमर प्राप्त किया था तथा कब्रों का निर्माण कराया था एवं कुरान लिखवाई थी। 

यदि ऐसा न होता तो शाहजहाँ को संगमरमर की आवश्यकता सम्राज्ञी के मरने के कई वर्ष बाद ही होती न कि अविलम्ब। संगमरमर की आवश्यकता तो भवन के गुम्बज तक निर्माण पूरा होने के पश्चात्* ही ऊपर सेचिपकाने के लिये होती।

 माना कि संगमरमर पर फूल-बूटे आदि खुदवाने के लिये कुछ समय पूर्व ही उसकी आवश्यकता रही होगी, परन्तु इस तर्क में भी दम नहीं है। जब तक मुखय भवन बन कर तैयार न हो जाय तथा उसके प्रत्येक भाग का सूक्ष्मतम माप न ले लिया जाय तब तक किसी पत्थर को खुदाई के लिये छुआ नहीं जा सकता। 

साथ ही हमें यह भी नहीं भूलना चाहिए कि ताजमहल में सादे पत्थर का प्रयोग खुदाई किये गये पत्थर से लगभग दस गुना अधिक है।

      फरमानो में शाहजहाँ ने संगमरमर के लिये गाड़ियों की व्यवस्था करने तथा भुगतान सम्बन्धी आदेश दिये हैं। यह अति आश्चर्यजनक ही लगता है कि उस युग में जब सम्राट्* की भ्रकुटि हिलाने मात्र से कार्य त्वरित गति से हो जाता था, शाहजहाँ को मात्र ४-५ मास में एक नहीं दो आदेश-पत्र (फरमान) क्यों भेजने पड़े थे ? दूसरा फरमान पढ़ने से ज्ञात होता है कि राजा जयसिंह ने न तो पत्थर काटने वालों की ही व्यवस्था की, न ही गाड़ियाँ ही उपलब्ध कराईं। साथ ही साथ उसने मुल्क शाह की भी कोई सहायता नहीं की।

 जिस प्रकार एक सेनापति के असफल होने पर दूसरा अधिक वीर सेनापति भेजा जाता था, उसी प्रकार मुल्कशाह के असफल होने पर दूसरे फरमानके साथ इलाहादाद को भेजा गया। इस फरमान में 'इस समय अधिक महत्व देने के लिए' लिखा गया अर्थात्* ४ मास में संगमरमर प्राप्त न करना शाहजहाँ के लिये कितना 'महत्वपूर्ण' बन गया था। 

साथ ही साथ शाहजहाँ ने मुल्कशाह के साथ भेजे गये धन का हिसाब भी मांगा था। स्पष्ट है कि राजा जयसिंह का व्यवहार एक स्वामिभक्त मनसबदार का न होकर एक धृष्ट राजा के समान था जो असहयोग करने पर उतारू था।

      अन्तिम फरमान से राजा जयसिंह का असहयोग अति स्पष्ट हो जाता है। अनुमान लगाया जा सकता है कि राजा द्वारा कोई सहायता उपलब्ध न कराये जाने पर इलाहादाद ने अपने स्वयं के मुतसद्दियों द्वारा स्वतन्त्र रूप से (बिना राजा जयसिंह की सहायता के) थोड़ा बहुत संगमरमर प्राप्त करना प्रारम्भ कर दिया था, परन्तु राजा को यह भी रुचिकर नहीं था।

 अतः उसने इस कार्य में भी बाधा डालनी प्रारम्भ कर दी। यह सुस्पष्ट आरोप फरमान में है कि राजा के सैनिक आमेर तथा राजनगर में पत्थर काटने वालों को रोक रहे हैं। बिना राजा जयसिंह की सहमति के सैनिकों अथवा आदमियों को इतना साहस कैसे हो सकता था कि वे सम्राट्* के कार्य में बाधा डालें।मेरा निश्चित मत है कि खानों से संगमरमर कोई भी व्यक्तिसाधारणतया प्राप्त कर सकता था तथा मूल्य देकर शाहजहाँ स्वयं भी पत्थर सुविधापूर्वक प्राप्त कर सकता था। इसके लिये किसी प्रकार के फरमान भेजने की आवश्यकता नहीं थी। फिर भी पहले कुछ मास में पत्थर प्राप्त करने में असफल होने पर शाहजहाँ ने फरमान भेजा। 


 पहले फरमान के बाद ही पर्याप्त संगमरमर मिल जाना चाहिए। यदि राजा असहयोग कर रहा था तो उसे दण्ड दिया जाना चाहिए थ। फरमानों के अन्त में यद्यपि स्पष्ट लिखा जाता था, 'भूल न करें', आदि।
  इस अति आवश्यक कार्य को अपना दायित्व न समझने की गुरुतर भूल करने, तीन-तीन आदेश पत्रों को रद्*दी की टोकरी में फेंक कर भी राजा जयसिंह (मात्र एक मनसबदार) मूछों पर ताव देता रहा और सम्राट्* होते हुए भी शाहजहाँ कुछ न कर सका ? है न आश्चर्यजनक ! वह युग पूर्ण दया अथवा पूर्ण दण्ड का था।
  शासन प्रसन्न हो जाय तो सहज ही लाखों के मूल्य के पुरस्कार दे दें और यदि रुष्ट हो जाय तो कम से कम दण्ड सूली पर चढ़वा देना, हाथी के पैर से कुचलवा देना, कुत्तों से नुचवाना अथवा सार्वजनिक रूप से वध कराना आदि होता था तथा राजा एवं मनसबदार इसके अपवाद नहीं थे।

 इनको भी दण्ड मिलने के उदाहरण हैं यथा 
 अब्दुल रहीमखानखाना, 
 अमर सिंह राठौर, 
 शिवाजी,
  राजा जसवन्त सिं आदि। इस विषय पर आगे विचार करेंगे, पहले संगमरमर पर।

   तीसरे फरमान के पश्चात्* का कोई अन्य फरमान भेजा गया, ऐसा प्रतीत नहीं होता हैं इसका यह तात्पर्य नहीं कि राजा जयसिंह के व्यवहार में परिवर्तन आ गया था अपितु मात्र इतना है कि सन्* १६३७-३८ में जो संगमरमर पहुँचा उस पर कुरान लिखी गई एवं संगमरमर का काम कुरान लेखन के साथ ही सन्* १६३९ ई. में समाप्त हो गया था।

   अब पुनः मुखय प्रश्न पर आएं कि राजा जयसिंह का व्यवहार आश्चर्यजनक रूप से उद्*दण्ड तथा नकारात्मक क्यों था ? साथ ही साथ शाहजहाँ का व्यवहार भी नम्र एवं शिष्ट क्यों था ? इसके लिये दूर नहीं जाना होगा। आइये, पहले बादशाहनामा को देखते हैं। पृष्ठ ४०३ पर पंक्ति २९ के अनुसार राजा मानसिंह का महल जो उस समय राजा जयसिंह के स्वामित्व में था, रानी के शव को दफनाने के लिये चुना गया था। इसी पृष्ठ की पंक्ति ३१ के अनुसार राजा जयसिंह के लिये अपनी यह पैत्रिक सम्पत्ति अत्यन्त मूल्यवान्* थी। ऐसी मूल्यवान्* सम्पत्ति राजा जयसिंह से दुखद विछोह एवं धार्मिक पवित्रता के नाम पर बलात्* छीन ली गई थी। यद्यपि यह कहा गया था कि बदले में भूमि का एकटुकड़ा दिया गया था। वह कितना बड़ा टुकड़ा था तथा कहाँ पर था इसका कोई विवरण नहीं दिया गया। वस्तुतः यह भूमि देना भी संदिग्ध है। पाठक समझ सकते हैं कि ताजमहल जैसी मूल्यवान्* सम्पत्ति के बदले में यदि भिूमि का एक टुकड़ा (चाहे वह कितना भी बड़ा क्यों न हो) यदि सचमुच दे दिया जाए तो भी पाने वाला कितना असंतुष्ट होगा ? स्पष्ट है कि शाहजहाँ के इस कृत्य से राजा जयसिंह न केवल असंतुष्ट ही थे अपितु रुष्ट भी थे। मकराना (उन्हीं के राज्य) की खानों से संगमरमर मंगा कर शाहजहाँ द्वारा राजा जयसिंह के भव्य भवन पर कुरान लिखना भला उन्हें कैसे सहन हो सकता था। यह तो जले पर नमक छिड़कने जैसा था। ताजमहल छिन जाने में तो जयसिंह का वश नहीं चला, परन्तु मकराना की खानें तो उसके राज्य-क्षेत्र में अवस्थित थीं, अतः सीमा में रहते हुए जितना अवरोध (विरोध) सम्भव था उसने उत्पन्न किया उसने अप्रत्यक्ष रूप से कारीगर भी रोक दिये थे। यही कारण था कि शाहजहाँ लगातार शिष्ट बना रहा, क्योंकि उस ेभय था कि यदि राजा जयसिंह को व्यर्थ में दण्डित किया गया तो वह विद्रोह भी कर सकता था ओर उस दशा में अन्य राजपूत भी उसका साथ दे सकते थे। ताजमहल परकुरान लिखाने से भी यही तात्पर्य था कि शाहजहाँ उस भवन पर मात्र अपने नाम का ठप्पा भर लगाना चाहता था।

   इसके अतिरिक्त भी एक कारण था। अपने पिता जहाँगीर के समय में शाहजहाँ, जो उस समय शाहजादा खुर्रम के नाम से प्रसिद्ध था, ने अपने पिता के विरुद्ध विद्रोह किया था। उस समय समाज्ञी नूरजहाँ ने आमेर के राजा जयसिंह को खुर्रम का विद्रोह दबाने के लिऐ आगरा बुलाया था। जब वह आगरा आये तो उनकी अनुपथिति का लाभ उठा कर खुर्रम ने उनकी राजधानी को लूट लिया था। अन्ततः राजा जयसिंह ने खुर्रम का पीछ करते हुए उसे परास्त कर जहाँगीर के चरणों में ला कर डाल दिया था। स्पष्ट है कि सन्* १६२८ में गद्*दी पर बैठते समय शाहजहाँ के मन में गाँठ थी और वह बदला लेने के लिये अवसर की खोज में था और वह अवसर उसे रानी की मृत्यु के रूप में ३ वर्ष में ही मिल भी गया। स्पष्ट है कि राजा मानसिंह का वह भव्य भवन (ताजमहल) अकबर के समय से ही मुगलों की आँखें में खटक रहा होगा। अकबर केराजा बिहारीमल (भारमल) एवं उनके पुत्र भगवन्त दास तथा पौत्र मानसिंह से निकट के सम्बन्ध थे। जहाँगीर मानसिंह का सगा बहनोई था। अतः इन दोनों ने ऐसा कुछ नहीं किया। दूसराकारण यह भी था कि राजा मानसिंह का वह भव्य भवन (ताजमहल) अकबर के समय से ही मुगलों की आँखों में खअक रहा होगा। अकबर के राजा बिहारीमल (भारमल) एवं उनके पुत्र भगवन्त दास तािा पौत्र मानसिंह से निकट के सम्बन्ध थे। जहाँगीर मानसिंह का सगा बहनोई था। अतः इन दोनों ने ऐसा कुछ नहीं किया। दूसरा कारण यह भी था कि राजा मानसिंह मुगल सम्राज्य के महान्* स्तम्भ थे, जिनके ऊपर पूरा मुगल शासन तन्त्र टिका था। यद्यपि यही दशा राजा जयसिंह की भी थी, परन्तु उनकी अल्प आयु का लाभ उठाते हुए जब शाहजहाँ को मौका मिला तो उसने धार्मिक अवसर तथा दुखद समय आदि के बहाने उक्त भव्य भवन को राजा जयसिंह से छीन लिया। अन्यथा कोई कारण न था कि खुली भूमि न लेकर एक भव्य भवन को 'दफनाने'  के लिये चुना गया।

   एक अन्य बात फरमानों से स्पष्ट होती है कि मुल्कशाह एवं इलाहादाद को राजा के पास आमेर भेजा गया था जब कि प्रचलित नियम के अनुसार राजा को आमेर में न होकर आगरा में शाहजहाँ के पास ही होना चाहिए थां उस समय के राजा मात्र कुछ दिनों के लिये ही (सम्राट्* से छुट्*टी लेकर ही) अपनी राजधानी जा सकते थे। अतः राजा का असन्तुष्ट होकर आमेर चलेजाना तथा वहाँ पर कई वर्ष तक रहना कारण रहित नहीं हो सकता हैं इतिहास साक्षी है कि जयसिंह शाहजहाँ के विरुद्ध दक्षिण में औरंगजेब को गुप्त सूचनाएँ भेजता था तथा उसने उत्तराधिकार के युद्ध में न केवल स्वयं औरंगजेब का साथ दिया था अपितु इसके लिये राजा जसवन्त सिंह को भी मना लिया था।

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन  


  ०८ औरंगजेब का पत्र  


 आपने अब तक पढ़ा था कि शाहजहाँ ने आमेर के राजा जयसिंह को तीन पत्र (आज्ञा-पत्र : 'फरमान') लिखे थे। इन तीनों की फोटो प्रतियाँ ताजमहल के आज के संग्रहालय (पूर्व नाम : नक्कान खाना) में रखी हैं। इनमें से पहला फरमान सम्राज्ञी के पार्थिव शरीर को दफन करने के दो मास पश्चात्*, दूसरा फरमान पहले फरमान के ४ मास बाद लिखा गया था। 
 तीसरा फरमान अवश्य लगभग साढ़े चार वर्ष पश्चात्* भेजा गया था। इन तीनों ही फरमानों में शाहजहाँ द्वारा राजा जयसिंह से मकराना की खानों से संगमरमर पत्थर शीघ्रातिशीघ्र आगरा भेजने के लिये प्रबन्ध करने तथा व्यवधान न डालने का आग्रह किया था।

   फरमानों की तिथियों पर यदि ध्यान दें तो स्पष्ट है कि सम्राज्ञी के शव को दफन करने के पश्चात्* मात्र कब्र (या कब्रें) बनाने के लिये ही संगमरमर की आवश्यकताशाहजहाँ को पड़ सकती थी। अतः मुल्कशाह को कोष लेकर एक फरमान के साथ आमेर दो मास के अन्दर भेजा गया। 
 जब इससे काम नहीं बना तो सय्ययद इलाहादाद को चार मास बाद ही दूसरे फरमान के साथ रवाना किया गया। सम्भवतः उस समय तक कुरान लिखने की योजना भी बन चुकी थी, अस्तु। इस फरमान में गाड़ियों की संखया जो केवल दो सौ तीस है, को स्पष्ट लिखा गया।
  उस समय की गाड़ियों में लकड़ी के पहिये होते थे तथा कच्ची लीक (मार्ग) पर चलती थीं। अतः एक गाड़ी मात्र लगभग एक टन संगमरमर ही ला सकती थी। पाठक स्वयं अनुमान कर सकते हैं कि क्या ताजमहल में मात्र २३० टन या इससे भी कम (कुछ छिलने, कटने, टूटने में भी कम हुआ होगा) में बना है ? स्पष्ष्ट है इतने कम पत्थर में तो कुरान ही लिखी गई होगी।

   यह भी निम्नलिखित उदाहरण से स्पष्ट कर दूूं कि यदि शाहजहाँ ने ताजमहल बनवाया होता तो उसे ईंटों आदि की आवश्यकता पड़ती, न कि संगमरमर की।

----------


## shriram

मेरे पड़ोस में कुछ मास पूर्व एक नया मकान बना था। प्रारम्भ में उसके लिये ईंटें, रेत, गिट्*टी तथा सीमेन्ट आदि आया था। लगभग २ मास बाद जब मकान की छत की ऊँचाई तक पहुँच गया तब छत पर लेंटर डालने के लिये लोहे के सरिएआये थें इसके कुछ दिनों बाद मेरे समीप ही एक दूसरा मकान बना था, परन्तु उसके लिये ईंटें नहीं आई थीं सबसे हपले दिन ही लोहे के सरिये आये थे तथा लुहारों ने आकर काम प्रारम्भ कर दिया था। कुछ दिन बाद सीमेन्ट, रेत, गिट्*टी आदि आईं तथा कंक्रीट के खम्भे बनाये जाने लगे। जब पूरा भवन छत सहित बनकर तैयार हो गया तब जाकर ईंटे आई थीं।
  इन उाहरणों से सिद्ध है कि वही वस्तु पहली आती है जिसे नींव में डलना होता है तथा जिस वस्तु का छत या उसके ऊपर प्रयोग करना होता है, वह वस्तु सबसे बाद में मंगाई जाती है। यह स्वयं सिद्ध है कि आधुनिक ताजमहल की नींव में संगमरमर का प्रयोग नहीं किया गया है। 
 जिनकी आस्था अभी भी शाहजहाँ द्वारा ताजमहल बनाये सिद्धान्त में है, वे स्वयं जाकर निरीक्षण कर सकते हैं। नींव में उन्हें ईंटों के बने बयालिस कुएँ मिलेंगे जिनके ऊपर लकड़ी के मोटे मोटे खम्भे हैं। लकड़ी आगरा में नहीं होती अपितु काश्मीर अथवा असम से आती थी। हैकोई फरमान लकड़ी के लट्*ठे मंगाने का ? कहां से होगा ? नींव तो शाहजहाँ ने बनवाई ही नहीं थी।

   हमको पिछले १०८ वर्षों से रटाया जा रहा है कि ताजमहल का निर्माणकाल २२ वर्ष (सन्*१६३२ से सन्* १६५३ तक) है। ताजमहल के द्वार पर पुरातत्व विभाग द्वारा प्रदर्शित पटि्*टका पर भी यही लिखा है। १०८ वर्ष इसलिये कि टैवर्नियर की पुस्तक का अंग्रेजी अनुवाद श्री वी. वी. बॉल द्वारा सन्* १८८१ में प्रथम बार प्रकाशित कराया गया था (अभी सन्* १९९७ है) यदि यह कथन सत्य होता तो न केवल सन्* १६५३ में अपितु उसके अनेक वर्षों बाद तक ताजमहल भवन नवीन एवं नूतन होता, न कि जीर्ण-शीर्ण दशा में होता। आइए देखें, सन्* १६५२ में इसकी क्या दशा थी ? 

   सन्* १६५२ में शाहजादा औरंगजेब दिल्ली से दक्षिण जा रहा था। मार्ग में वह आगरा रुका था तथा ताजमहल देखने गयाथा। ताजमहल का उस समय का वर्णन शाहजादा औरंगजेब ने शाहजहाँ को लिखे पत्र में इस भाँति किया है : 'मैं अकबराबाद (आगरा) ३ मुहर्रम गुरुवार को पहुँचा। वहाँ मैं बादशाहजादी जहानआरा के बाग में गया....। दूसरे दिन शुक्रवार होने के कारण मैं उस पवित्र कब्र पर श्रद्धाँजलि देने गया जो महामना (आप) की उपस्थिति में बनाई गई थी। वह कब्र अच्छी दशा में मजबूत एवं पक्की थी, परन्तु उसके ऊपर का गुम्बज बरसात में उत्तर की ओर दो या तीन स्थानों पर टपकने लगा है। इसके अतिरिक्त मेहराबें दूसरे खण्ड के कुछकमरे, चार छोटे गुम्बज तथा चार उत्तरी कमरे, सात कमरों की छतें आदि पानी की सीलन से तर हा जाती हैं और टपकने लगती हं। मस्जिद तथा जमातखाना भी टपकता है।'

   इसके आगे औरंगजेब ने इन सभी दोषों के बारे में विचार व्यक्त करे हुए बादशाह शाहजहाँ से इसकी मरम्मत पर अधिक ध्यान देने की प्रार्थना की थी। इसी पत्र में इस भवन के बाग को महताब बाग (चन्द्र वाटिका) के नाम से सम्बोधित किया गया है। आगे उसने पिछले (नदी की ओर का) के सुरक्षित रहने पर आश्चर्य प्रकट किया है। 
 शनिवार को औरंगजेब पुनः ताजमहल गया एवं उसने शाहजादा दारा से विचार-विमर्श किया। दारा भी उसी दिन औरंगजेब से मिलने गया। रविवार को औरंगजे ने आगे की यात्रा प्रारम्भ की तथा मंगलवार ८ मुहर्रम सन्* १६५२ को यह पत्र उसने शाहजहाँ को धौलपुर के समीप से लिखा था।

----------


## shriram

टैवर्नियर के अनुसार सन्* १६५२ में गुम्बज पर ही कार्य चालू रहना चाहिए था, क्योंकि उसके अनुसार तो (यदि ताजमहल का बनना सन्* १६३१ में प्रारम्भ हुआ) यह भवन सन्* १६५३ में पूरा हुआ था। यदि ऐसा होता तो औरंगजेब स्पष्ट लिखता कि ताजमहल अभी तक बन रहा है, परन्तु उसने लिखा है कि उसे ताजमहल, मस्जिद एवं जमातखानाआदि सभी बने हुए तैयार मिले थे। इस प्रकार टैवर्नियर को २२ वर्षों के आधार पर ताजमहल के निर्माण काल की दोनों धारणाएं सन्* १६३१-५३ तथा १६४१-६३ असत्य सिद्ध हो जाती हैं।

   इस पत्र को पुनः एक बार ध्यानपूर्वक पढ़िए तो कई अन्य तथ्य स्पष्ट होकर सामने आते हैं। कब्र तथा आसपास का क्षेत्र पक्का तथा मजबूत था, परन्तु उसके ऊपर गुम्बज बुरी दशा में था। स्पष्ट है कि जो नई चीज थी वही सही दिशा में थी, परन्तु जिस भाग को बने शताब्दियाँ बीच चुकी थीं, उसका जीर्ण-शीर्ण होना स्वाभाविक ही था। 
 यह भी एक पुष्ट प्रमाण है कि भवन शहजहाँ ने नहीं बनवाया थ, मात्र कब्र बनवाई थी। औरंगजेब अपने पत्र में स्पष्ट लिखाता है कि मैं वह कब्र देखने गया था जो आपकी उपस्थिति में बनाई गई थी। वह यह नहीं लिखता है कि मैं उस भवन को देखने गया था जिसे आपने इतने अरमानों से बनवाया था अथवा जिसे आपने मेरी सवर्गीय माता को दिेय गये वचनों के अनुसार विश्व प्रसिद्ध भव्य रूप दिया था।

  औरंगजेब ने यह प्रतिवाद भी नहीं किया है कि मजदूरों और कारीगरों ने ठीक ढंग से कार्य नहीं किया जिसके कारण भवन टपकने लगा है। उसके लेखन से यह कहीं आभास नहीं होता हैकि यह भवन शाहजहाँ ने बनवाया था अथवा यह नया भवन है। कब्र नई बनी है तथा वह अच्छी दशा में है, यह स्पष्ट लिखा है।

   वह युग पूर्णदण्ड अथवा पूर्ण कृपा का था। शासक की इच्छा ही नियम अथवा कानून था। यदि सम्राट्* प्रसन्न हो जाय तो उसकी कृपा के फलस्वरूप इतनी सम्पत्ति मिल जाती थी कि सात पीढ़ियां आनन्दपूर्वक खायें। इसी प्रकार यदि सम्राट्* अप्रसन्न हो जाय तो कम से कम मृत्यु-दण्ड का विधान तो निश्चित ही था। 
 यदि शाहजहाँ ने ताजमहल बनवाया होता तो उन मजदूरों, कारीगरों तथा विशेषज्ञों की क्या दश होती जिनको रु. १००० प्रति मास पर शाहजहाँ ने २२ वर्षों तक पाला था। ताजमहल के बगीचे में फलदार वृक्षों की भरमार। उनमें से हर वृृक्ष की प्रत्येक उपलब्ध डाल पर मजदूर, कारीगर तथा विशेषज्ञ लटका दिये गये होते, झूल-झूल कर मरने के लिये। २०,००० व्यक्तियों को लटकाने के लिए बाग के वृक्ष कम पड़ जाने पर पांच मील (८ किलोमीटर) लम्बे राजमार्ग पर उपलब्ध हर वृक्ष पर पर्याप्त कारीगर लटके मिलते, क्योंकि ताजमहल का बना समाप्त होते ही उसमें कारीगरी के दोष उत्पन्न हो गये थे। २०,००० व्यक्तियों को एक दिन में ही लटका कर मार दिये जाने की घटना वास्तव में इतिहासमें प्रसिद्ध होती और ऐसी कोई घटना नहीं घटी अपितु विश्व प्रसिद्ध गुम्बज विशेष इस्माइल खान रूमी भी नहीं मारा गया (गुम्बज में दरारें उसी समय पाई गई थीं) इससे स्पष्ट सिद्ध है कि शाहजहाँ ने ताजमहल नहीं बनवाया था, अस्तु किसी को दण्ड देने का प्रश्न ही उपस्थित नहीं होता था।

   अनेक इतिहासकारों ने इस भवन के बनने का समय १२ वर्ष से लेकर २२ वर्ष लिखा है। इनमें कोई भी सत्य होता तो सन्* १६५२ में इसे बने हुए ९ वर्ष से अधिक नहीं हुए होते। जब २१ वर्ष पूर्व बनी कब्र तथा आसपास के स्थल को औरंगजेब ने 'चुस्त-दुरुस्त' पाया था तो उसके भी कई वर्ष पश्चात्* बने भवन को भी उसे नया तथा 'पुखता' पाना चाहिए था।
  एक बात ओर, यदि यह भवन शाहजहाँ ने ही बनवाया होता अथवा यदि टैवर्नियर के अनुसार उस समय वह बन ही रहा होता (टैवर्नियर के अनुसार सन्* १६५३ से सन्* १६६३ तक किसी समय इसका निर्माण कार्य पूरा हुआ था) तो हमको इतिहास में यह भी स्पष्ट लिखा मिलता कि सन्* १६५२ ई. में औरंगजेब ने अनेक कारीगरों को हाथी से कुचलवा दिया था, क्योंकि उनके द्वारा बनाया गया भवन टपक रहा था।
  पाठकों की सूचना के लिये यहाँ पर यह स्पष्ट है कि इस भवन की दीवारें एवं छत १४ फुट मोटी हैं तथा पर्याप्त मजबूत हैं। यदि इतनी मोटी छत टपक रही थी तो यह नये भवन के लिये आश्चर्यजनक ही था।

   औरंगजेब ने बाग को 'महताब बाग' से सम्बोधति किया है। इस पर अधिक न कहते हुए मात्र इतना ही पर्याप्त होगा कि मकबरों, कब्रिस्तानों तथा मजारों के आस-पास शान्ति तथा सादगी की आवश्यकता होती है। 'महताब बाग' अर्थात्* 'चन्द्र उद्यान' आदि विलासिता की वस्तुएँ हैं और महलों में ही शोभा देती हें।

   इस पत्र में औरंगजेब ने आश्चर्य व्यक्त किया है कि यमुना की बाढ़ से भवन की पिछली दीवार को क्षति क्यों नहीं पहुँची थी। यदि भवन की नींव शाहजहाँ ने बनवाई होती तो औरंगजेब को स्वयं नींव की संरचना का भेद ज्ञात होता अथवा वहाँ पर उपस्थित अधिकारी इस भेद को उस पर स्पष्ट कर सकते थें स्पष्ट है कि शाहजहाँ ने न तो ताजमहल की नींव ही बनवाई थी और न ही नींव के ऊपर की संरचना उसके द्वारा कराई गई थी।

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन  


http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/bhumika 


  ०९ कुछ अन्य प्रमाण 

  पाठकों को औरंगजेब द्वारा धौलपुर के समीप से शाहजहाँ को लिखे पत्र का अब पूरा ज्ञान हो गया होगा। यह पत्र औरंगजेब ने मुहर्रम (सम्भवतः १०६२ हि.) तदनुसार सन्* १६५२ (सम्भवत : २४फरवरी) को लिखा गया था। यह समय वह था जिस समय तक या तो ताजमहल निर्माणाधीन रहा होगा अथवा उसे निर्मित हुए ९-१० वर्ष ही हुए होंगे।
 शुक्रवार ४ मुहर्रम को औरंगजेब ताजमहल देखने गया। अगले दिन शनिवार ५ मुहर्रम को वह पुनः ताजमहल देखने गया, और उसी दिन शाहजादा दारा शिकोह से मिला था एवं दारा भी बाद में (उसी दिन) औरंगजेब से मिलने गया था। यद्यपि पत्र में स्पष्ट उल्लेख नहीं है, परन्तु पत्र की विषय-वस्तु से यह अनुमान लगाना कठिन नहीं है कि दोनों शहजादों में ताजमहल की मरम्मत के बारे में विचार-विमर्श हुआ था।
 ६ मुहर्रम रविवार को उसने अपनी दक्षिण की यात्रा पुनः प्रारम्भ की थी।

   इस पत्र में औरंगजेब ने दोनों कब्रों (ऊपर तथा नीचे की) तथा भवन के उस बाग को अच्छी दशा में पुष्ट एवं पक्का पाया था, परन्तु ऊपर की मंजिल, अनेक स्थान की छतें, मस्जिद एवं जमातखाना (पूर्व दिशा का भवन) को बहुत खराब दशा में वर्षा से भीगा, सीलनयुक्त, टपकता आदि बताया था।
 औरंगजेब ने जहाँ कब्र को शाहजहाँ निर्मित लिखा है वहीं ताजमहल (विशेष कर गुम्बज) तथा अन्य भवनों के बारे में ऐसा नहीं लिखा है जिससे आभास हो कि यह भवन शाहजहाँ कीउपस्थिति में अथवा उसके आदेश से बनाये गये थे।

----------


## shriram

आइये, अब ताजमहल परिसर की एक परिक्रमा कर लें। यह भवन एक मकबरा है जिसमें शाहजहाँ की मुखय रानी का शव मुखय भवन के बीचों-बीच दफन किया गया है।
 इसके बगल में ही एक ओर शाहजहाँ की कब्र है जिसे देखने से स्पष्ट है कि प्रारम्भ में इसी भवन में शाहजहाँ को दफन करने का कोई कार्यक्रम नहीं था। इन दोनों कब्रों की प्रतिकृतियां एक नीचे के कमरे में भी हैं।
 कहते हैं कि नीचे वाली कब्रें असली हैं। ऊपर नीचे २-२ कब्रें क्यों बनाई गई, इसका कोई भी सन्तोषजनक उत्तर कोई विद्वान मुझे नहीं दे सका। मेरे पास उत्तर है और समय आने पर पाठकों के सम्मुख अवश्य रखूंगा।

   ताजमहल एक मकबरा है, जिसमें शाहजहाँ, अर्जुमन्द बानों बेगम (मुमताज) के अतिरिक्त उसकी प्रमुख दासी सती-उन्*-निस खानम तथा शाहजहाँ की एक अन्य पत्नी सरहन्दीबेगम की कब्रें भी हैं। इस प्रकार यह परिसर मकबरा होने के साथ-साथ एक छोटा मोटा कब्रिस्तान भी है, अतः यहां का पूरा वातावरण पूर्ण शान्त तथा स्निग्ध होना चाहिएं आइये देखें, क्या इसी प्रकार का है ? 

   ताजमहल के परिसर के मध्य भाग में स्थित ऊँचे सरोवर के दोनों ओर पूर्व पश्चिम मेंदो छोटे भवन आमने-सामने बने हैं। इनका नाम नक्कारखाना है। लगभग दस वर्ष पूर्व तक पश्चिम वाले भवन में इसी नाम की प्लेट लगी थी, परन्तु जबसे हम लोगों ने इस बात का प्रचार आरम्भ कर दिया, यह प्लेट हटा दी गई तथा उस भवन को संग्राहलय के रूप में बदल दिया गया है।
 फिरभी पूर्व का भवन अभी उसी नाम का है, यद्यपि नाम-पट्*ट वहाँ पर भी नहीं है। नक्कारखाना का अर्थ होता है वाद्यभवन अर्थात्* वह स्थान जहाँ पर वाद्य-यन्त्र रखे जाते हों अथवा बजाये जाते हों। इस विषय पर अधिक न कह कर पाठकों को सोचने के लिये छोड़ देता हूँ कि--
 क्या किसी कब्रिस्तान में वादन, गायन, नृत्य समारोह आदि की कोई गुंजाया होती है ? 
क्या संसार के किसी कब्रिस्तान में नक्कारखाना है ? 

   ताजमहल के पश्चिम स्थिति भवन को मस्जिद कहते हैं। इसके विपरीत पूर्व दिशा में जो भवन है, उसे आजकल 'जवाब' कहा जाता है। कहने वाले का तात्पर्य यह प्रतीत होता है कि पहले शाहजहाँ ने ताजमहल बनवाया फिर धार्मिक भावना से वशीभूत होकर पश्चिमी भाग में मस्जिद का निर्माण करा दिया था।
 ताजमहल की प्रतिष्ठा के अनुरूप पूर्व भाग में भी एक भवन मस्ज़िद की प्रतिकृति का बना दिया, जिसे 'मस्जिद का जवाब' कहागया।

----------


## shriram

उक्त कथन से यह ध्वनि निकलती है कि मस्जिद पहले बनी थी तथा जवाब बाद में बना था। इस प्रकार मस्ज़िद का भवन जवाब से पुरान है, चाहे कुछ मास यावर्ष ही हो अथवा तर्क के लिये मान लें तो दोनों साथ-साथ बने थे।
 कुछ नाजुक कारणों से इस समस्या पर गहराई से न जाकर मात्र इतना कहना ही पर्याप्त है कि मस्जिद में अनेक ऐसी चीजें हैं, जो जवाब के बाद की हैं। स्पष्ट है कि दोनों भवन पर्याप्त पुराने हैं, परन्तु पश्चिम के भवन को शाहजहाँ ने मस्जिद का रूप देने के लिय फर्श बना दिया जिस पर एक-एक पत्थर पर एक-एक नमाज़ी के लिये नमाज अदा करने हेतु स्थाना बनाया गया एवं इमाम के बैठने के लिये एक सीढ़ीनुमा आसन बना दियां इस आसन के बनने से पीछे दीवार पर बनी चित्रकारी आधी छिप गई है, जिससे स्पष्ट है कि यह बाद का निर्माण है अर्थात्* परिवर्तन है।

   इसी परिसर में जिलाखाना (मनोरंजन कक्ष) तथा जमातखाना-मेहमानखाना (अतिथि गृह) आदि नामों के भवन भी हैं। 
क्या किसी मकबरे में इस प्रकार के भवनों की आवश्यकता है अथवा बनवाये जाते हैं ? 
क्या शाहजहाँ अपनी तथाकथित परमप्रिय रानी की मधुर स्मृति की विशेष व्यथा में यहाँ पर कोई जश्न मनाता था ? जिसमेंभाग लेने के लिये कलाकार एवं मेहमान आते थे, जिनके लिये इन भवनों की आवश्यकता थी ? 
क्या यह सब अप्रासंगिक एवं बेतुका-सा प्रतीत नहीं होता है ? 

   कुछ अन्य परिस्थितियों से भी पाठकों को परिचित कराना उचति प्रतीत होता हैं आपने अनेक बार ताजमहल का भ्रमण किया होगा। 
क्या आपने कभी ध्यान दिया अथवा आपको पता है कि इसी परिसर में 'गौशाला' भी स्थिति हैं यह क्या आपको आश्चर्यजनक प्रतीत नहीं होता हैं किसी मकबरे अथवा कब्रिस्तान के अन्दर गौशाला का क्या काम है ? 
 मैं शाहजहाँ की सदाशयता पर प्रश्न-चिन्ह नहीं लगाता हूँ ! उसकी हिन्दू वत्सलता अथवा मिली-जुली संस्कृति जिसकी नींव अकबर महान्* ने डाली थी, का पोषक होने के प्रचार को भी अभी नहीं झुठलाना चाहता हूँ। फिर भी यह एक स्पष्ट प्रश्न उन सभी पाठकों से है, जो अभी भी इस मानिसकता से नहीं उबर पाये हैं कि - 
 ताजमहल शाहजहाँ का सृजन है, कि गौशाला का मकबरे से क्या सम्बन्ध है ? 

   ताजमहल शाहजहाँ द्वारा निर्मित भवन है, इस चर्चा के पीछे बुद्धिजीवी इतने दीवाने हो गए हैं कि उन्हें कुछ सूझता ही नहीं हैं यदि किसी यन्त्र के द्वारा आज शाहजहाँ की आत्मा को जनता के सम्मुख उतारा जा सके और वह आत्मा यह सिद्धकर दे कि वह शाहजहाँ की ही आत्मा है और फिर घोषित करे कि 'ताजमहल उसने नहीं बवाया था, अपितु जयसिंह के भवन में रानी को दफनाया था।
 आप लोग मेरे द्वारा ताजमहल निर्मित करना कहकर मेरी आत्मा को क्लेश पहुँचाते हो।' इतना सुनकर यह दीवाने चिल्ला उठेंगे, 'देखा ! कितनी महान एवं विनम्र आत्मा है शाहजहाँ की, कितनी संकोची है। अरे जनाब ! घण्ड तो छू भी नहीं गया है। अपनी ही निर्मित वस्तु को दूसरों की बता रही हे।' 
और यदि मिर्जा राजा जयसिंह की आत्मा प्रकट होकर कहे कि 'शाहजहाँ ने यह भवन मुझ से छीन लिया था और मुझे भूमि का एक टुकड़ा भी नहीं दिया था।' यह सुनकर यही मतवाले कहेंगे 'देखा ! कितना झूठा एवं फरेबी है। सारा संसार कहता है कि ताजमहल शाहजहाँ ने बनवाया था और यह धूर्त उसे अपना बताता है।' निम्नलिखित कुछ उदाहरण यह सिद्ध करेंगे-

   एक सज्जन ने एक समाचार-पत्र में छपवाया कि ताजमहल में हिन्दू-चिन्ह इसलिये मिलते हैं कि यह एक हिन्दू मन्दिर के मलवे से बना है। मैं उन सज्जन से मिला तथा पूछा कि यदि वर्तमान ताजमहल को ढहा दिया जाए तो उसके मलवे के साबित बचे पत्थरों से कितना बड़ा ताजमहल बन सकेगा। पहले तो वह टालते रहे अथवागोलमोल उत्तर देते रहे। अतन्तः उन्होंने स्वीकार किया, उक्त मलवे से या तो ताजमहल बन ही नहीं सकेगा और यदि बन भी गया तो बहुत छोटा-सा बनेगा। जब उन्हें बताया गया कि यदि लालकिले को पूरा संगमरमर से बना कर ढलाया जाए तब उसके बचे हुए मलवे के द्वारा कठिनाई से वर्तमान ताजमहल बन सकेगा तो उन्हें स्वीकार करना पड़ा। उनसे पुनः पूछा गया कि क्या लालकिले से बड़े संगममर के किसी भवन का उन्हें पता है जिसे शाहजहाँ अथवा उसके पुरखों-सेनापतियों आदि ने गिराया हो और फिर उसके मलवे से तालमहल बनाया हो, तो वह बगलें झाँकने लगे।

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन  


http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/bhumika 


  १० वैज्ञानिक प्रमाण 


   जिस समय हम अपने पूर्व इतिहास की बात करते हैं तो तुरन्त ही हमारा मुंह बन्द कर दिया जाता है कि यह इतिहास सम्मत नहीं है, पुरातत्वविद्* इसे सत्य नहीं मानते अथवा यह विज्ञान सम्मत नहीं है। जब भी रामायण या महाभारत काल की प्राचीनता का प्रश्न उठता है, तो इतिहासज्ञ, पुरातत्वविद्* एवं वैज्ञानकि असहमति प्रकट करते हुए नाक भौं सिकड़ने लगते हैं और ३,००० वर्ष ई. पू. से पीछे जाना ही नहीं चाहते हैं। इस विषय पर हम लोग कुछ नहीं कह पाते हैं, क्योंकि ज्ञान की ध्वजा उनके हाथ में है और हम लोगअज्ञानियों में आते हैं फिर भी जहाँ तक ताजमहल एवं इसकी ऐतिहासिकता एवं प्राचीनता प्रश्न है, मैं इस स्थिति में हूं कि एक साथ ही इन तीनों के सम्मुख पाठकों के न्यायालय में उपस्थिति होऊँ और वह भी गर्व, साहस एवं आत्मविश्वास सहित।

    जहाँ तक इतिहासज्ञों का प्रश्न है, पहले ही अनेक प्रमाणों से ताजमहल की ऐतिहासकिता सिद्ध की जा चुकी है। इस अध्याय में मैं वैज्ञानकि प्रमाणों द्वारा इस भवन को बाबर से भी पूर्ववर्ती सिद्ध कर दूंगा, परन्तु इससे पहले आइये देखें कि पुरातात्विक इस विषय पर क्या कहते हैं? 

    भारतीय पुरातत्व विभाग सन्* १८६१ में बना था। उस समय से आज तक इसने देश के अनेक भागों का सर्वेक्षण कराया। मोहनजोदड़ों-हड़प्न्पा से लेकर अनेक स्थलों की खुदाई कराई, परन्तु ताजमहल का सर्वेक्षण आज तक नहीं किया गया इसका मापानुसार कोई मानचित प्रकाशित नहीं किया गया। 
  वास्तुकला के आधार पर इस भवन का ऊपर-नीचे का कोई छाया-चित्र नहीं बनाया गया। आखिर क्यों ? 
  आज तक जनता को यही नहीं बताया गया कि इस भवन के नीचे क्या है तथा ऊपर की मंजिलों में क्या है? 
   कोई कहता है कि इसकी नीवं कुओं पर टिकी है, तो किसी का मत कि लकड़ी के मोटे लट्*ठोंपर यह भवन खड़ा है।
   कई शताब्दियों से यह भवन किसकी शक्ति से यमुना में बाढ़ से सफलता पूर्वक टक्कर ले रहा है, क्या यह अनुसन्धान की बात नहीं है ? यदि दिखाया न भी जाए तो भी क्या यह पता लगाने की बात नहीं है कि नीचे के तल में असली कब्र के अतिरिक्त और क्या है ?

----------


## shriram

पाठकों यह जानकार आश्चर्य होगा कि यह लेखक सुनी हुई बातों के आधार पर नहीं अपतिु अपनी आँखों देखे हुए कुछ स्थलों का वर्णन कर रहा है, जो निम्नलिखित हैं तथा जिनका वर्णन इस विभाग ने आज तक अपनी किसी सर्वेक्षण रिपोर्ट में नहीं किया है।

    १. ताजमहल के मुखय भवन के पीछे उत्तर की ओर यमुना नदी के छोर के पास दो जीने हैं जो आपस में पूव्र-पश्चिम लगभग ३५० फीट एक दूसरे से दूर हैं। इनको लोहे की जाली लगा कर बन्द कर दिया गया है। इस जीने से नीचे उतर कहर हम ५ फीट ८ इंच चौड़े गलियारे के सिरे पर पहुँचते हैं, जो दूसरे जीने के सिरे तक (३०० फीट) जाता है। इस समय हम असली कब्र (नीचे वाली से भी २० फीट नीचे पहुँच जाते हैं इस गलियारे के उत्तरी किनारे पर (नदी की ओर) विभिन्न मापों के २१ कमरे हैं जिसमें सबसे छोटा ११श् द्द्र २०श् तथा सबसे बड़ा २२श् द्द्र २०श् का है। दोनोंजीनों के दक्षिण की ओर बन्द दरवाजे हैं। इसी प्रकार इस गलियारे के मध्य में भी दक्षिण की ओर एक बन्द द्वार हैं यदि यह द्वार खोला जाय तो आप निश्चित रूप से अली कब्र के नीचे पहुँच सकेंगे तथा यदि दोनों सिरों के दरवाजें खोले जा सकें तो आप संगमरमर के बने भवन के नीचे के कमरों में भली-भांति घूम सकेंगे जिनमें श्री पु. ना. ओक के अनुसार ऊपर के कमरों से हटाया गया सामान रखा गया है जिसमें मूर्तिया भी हो सकती हैं।

    २. इसी प्रकार के जीने, मस्जिद तथा जमातखाना (जवाब) के बुर्जों में भी हैं, जिनमें से होकर यह लेखक यमुना तट तक जा चुका था। खेद है कि हम लोगों की चतुराई से क्षुब्ध होकर अधिकारियों ने यमुना-तट के दोनों लकड़ी के दरवाजों को निकल दिया और उन्हें ईंटों से बन्द करा दिया हैं अब आप बुर्ज से जीने द्वारा नीचे तो जा सकते हैं, परन्तु आगे का द्वार बन्द है, अतः यमुना तट तक नहीं जा सकते हैं।

    ३. मस्जिद की दक्षिण दिशा में स्थित अन्तिम सिरे के बुर्ज में सीढ़ियाँ उतर कर कई मंजिल नीचे जाकर एक जलभरी बावली तक पहुँच सकते हैं।

    ४. इसी प्रकार मुखय - भवन के ऊपर, मस्जिद के ऊपर-नीचे, जमातखाना के ऊपर-नीचे तथा मुखय द्वार(जहाँ पर टिकट देख जाता है) के ऊपर भी जाने का मार्ग तथा कमरे हैं।

    ५. संगमरमर के मुखय-भवन की परिक्रमा करते समय हर दिशा में मध्य में एक बन्द दरवाजा पाठक आज भी देख सकते हैं तथा इस दरवाजे के आस-पास के अनेक स्थानों पर झरोखे तथा द्वारों का आभास देते हुए निर्माण भी स्पष्ट है, जो नीचे की कब्र के आस-पास बने कमरों के हैं नीचे की कब्र की ओर जाते हुए जीने के आस-पास यदि आप हाथ से थपथपायें तो कई स्थनों पर पोली आवाज आती है।

----------


## shriram

प्रश्न यही है कि इन सभी स्थलों का सर्वेक्षण क्यों नहीं किया गया तथा उसका प्रामाणिक विवरण क्यों प्रकाशित नहीं किया गया ? क्या श्री पु. ना. ओक का यह सन्देह उचित आधार पर नहीं है कि इन कमरों में कुछ ऐसा छिपा है जिसके उजागर होने मात्र से ताजमहल का शाहजहाँ द्वारा निर्मित होने का भ्रम खण्ड-खण्ड हो जायेगा।

    फिर भी पुरातत्व विभाग की प्रतिष्ठा की एक बात अवश्य स्वीकार करने योग्य है। अभी हाल में इस विभाग ने एक छोटी पुस्तिका प्रकाशित की है, जिसमें ताजमहल का संक्षिप्त इतिहास हैं उसमें बादशाहनामा के पृष्ठ ४०३ के उद्धरण दिये हैं 
  पहली बार भारत सरकार के किसी विभाग ने इस सत्य को स्वीकार किया हैकि शाहजहाँ ने मिर्जा राजा जयसिंह का गगनचुम्बी गुम्बजयुक्त विशाल भव्श्य भवन को लेकर उसमें मुमताज-उज'जमानी के शव को दफनाया था, 
  परन्तु अभी भी यह विभाग अपनी रूढ़ियों से ग्रस्त है तथा टैवर्नियर के प्रभाव से उबर नहीं सका हैं इतना सब लिखने के पश्चात्* भी यह विभाग पाठकों को बताता है कि किस प्रकार शाहजहाँ ने फरमानों द्वारा संगमरमर प्राप्त किया एवं किस प्रकार २२ वर्षों में २०,००० मजदूरों द्वारा इस भवन को बनवाया था।
    प्रश्न उठता है, जब बना हुआ भवन प्राप्त किया था, फिर क्या बनवाया था ? क्या भवन को तोड़ कर नया बनवाया था ?  इन प्रश्नों का उत्तर न विभाग ने दिया है और न देना ही उचित समझा है।

    पुरातत्व विभाग जहाँ कहीं पर खुदाई कराता है अथवा यदि कोई मूर्ति, शिलालेख सिक्के आदि कहीं पर प्राप्त होते हैं, तो यह विभाग तुरन्त उस वस्तु का काल निर्धारण करता है। काल-निर्धारण करने में यह विभाग अपने को विशेषज्ञ मानता है तथा अपने आगे किसी की नहीं सुनता है।
  ऐसे विशेषज्ञ विभाग ने आज तक इस भवन का काल-निर्धारण नहीं किया है, क्या यह आश्चर्यजनक नहीं है ? 
 पिछले १३६ वर्षों में इसकी आवश्यकता क्यों नहीं समझी गई ? सन्* १९६८में श्री पु. ना. ओक की पुस्तक 'द ताजमहल इज ए टेम्पिल पैलेस' (ताजमहल मन्दिर भवन है) प्रकाशित हुई थी। उस समय एक धमाका-सा अवश्य हुआ था, परन्तु जनता ने श्री ओक को गम्भीरता से नहीं लिया था तथा उनका कथन हिन्दू प्रतिष्ठा का अतिरंजित प्रयास मात्र माना था।
  श्री ओक ने इस भवन को शाहजहाँ पूर्व सिद्ध करने का प्रयास किया था। जब यह विभाग आज भी ताजमहल को शाहजहाँ निर्मित मानता है तो क्या यह इसके अधिकारियों का पुनीत कर्त्तव्य नहीं हो जाता है कि अधिकृत तथ्यों के आधार पर वैज्ञानकि पद्धति का अनुसरण करते हुए इस भवन के निर्माण-काल को घोषित करें अथवा इसकी आयु बताए।

   अन्ततः इस कार्य को करना पड़ा, परन्तु विभाग को नहीं किसी और को। ऊपर बताया जा चुका है कि यमुना-तट पर इस भवन की दीवार में दो द्वार थे जो इस घटना के बाद निकाल कर पत्थरों से बन्द कर दिये गये हैं। यद्यपि संग्राहलय में स्थित पुरातन हस्त-रेखा चित्रों में उक्त द्वार आज भी स्पष्ट देखें जा सकते हैं उक्त द्वारों में से पूर्व की ओर वाले द्वार की लकड़ी का कुछ भाग पैने चाकू की सहायता से छीला गया तथा उसी लकड़ी की छिलपट को वैज्ञानिक शोध के लिये संयुक्त राज्य अमरीका केब्रुकलिन विश्वविद्यालय भेज दिया गया। इसी परीक्षण का फल आँखें खोल देने वाला था।

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन  


http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/bhumika 


      ११ वैज्ञानिक विश्लेषण 


  'ताजमहल से प्राप्त काष्ठ-खण्ड की रेडियो कार्बन काल-आकलन पद्धति द्वारा आयु गणना।'


  सामान्य पद्धति


  काष्ट खण्ड (लकड़ी का टुकड़) को बेन्जीन (सीई-एचई) में चार चरणबद्ध रासायनिक क्रियाओं द्वारा परिवर्तित किया जाता हैं बेन्जीन प्रतिरूप को ५ मि. ली. की काँच की शीशी में सिन्टिलेटर घोल के साथ रख देते हैं। इसकी तीव्रता को एन. बी. एस. ओक्जालिक अम्ल से संश्लेष्टित बेन्जीन के सम्बन्ध में स्थिर किया जाता है। विशेष रूप से चुने गये फोटो गुणक ट्*यूब्स (जो निम्न ध्वनि स्तर से लिये जाते हैं) के साथ पिकर नाभिकीय लिक्यूमेन्ट २२० का गुणक के रूप में उपयोग किया जाता हैं इस प्रतिरूप को १०० मिनट के समयान्तराल से गिना जाता है, जिसके साथ इसका आधुनिक स्तर (एन. बी. एस. ऑक्जलिक) प्रतिरूप का पिछला भाग, इनकी गणना सिलसिलेवार की जाती है। इसकी आयु की गणना उस सामग्री से की जाती है, जो ५७३० वर्ष मूल्य की १४-सी का अर्ध आयु का प्रयोग करके प्राप्त की जाती है। एम. ए. एस. सी. ए. सुधार जो नीचे संदर्भित है, एम. ए. एस. सी. ए. के परिपत्र खण्ड १क्र. १ अगस्त १९७३, पेन्सिलवानिया विश्वसविद्यालय से लिया गया है जो कि तीन प्रयोगशालाओं द्वारा जिन्होंने सी-१४ और तरु-छल्लों द्वारा आयु की तुलना की है, रेडियो कार्बन समय माप की योग्यता पर आधारित है।

   प्रतिरूप १

      लकड़ी का टुकड़ा जो कि ताजमहल के उत्तरी छोर परनदी के तटीय धरातल पर अवस्थित यमुना नदी की ओर उन्मुख द्वार से लिया गयां     आयु

      १३४९ ई. + (या) - ८९ वर्ष। इस प्रकार यह सम्भावना ६७प्रतिशत है कि प्रतिरूप आयु सन्* १२७० ई. से सन्* १४४८ ई. के बीच की है।

      नोट : इस आयु के लिये एम. ए. एस. सी. ए. शून्य सुधार है।

  प्रस्तुतकता : इवान टी. विलियम्स

  प्रध्यापक रासायन

  न्यूयार्क नगर-विश्वसविद्यालय

  ब्रुकलिन कॉलेज, ब्रुकलिन, न्यूयार्क-११२१०

----------


## shriram

> ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन        http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/bhumika           ११ वैज्ञानिक विश्लेषण        'ताजमहल से प्राप्त काष्ठ-खण्ड की रेडियो कार्बन काल-आकलन पद्धति द्वारा आयु गणना।'       सामान्य पद्धति       काष्ट खण्ड (लकड़ी का टुकड़) को बेन्जीन (सीई-एचई) में चार चरणबद्ध रासायनिक क्रियाओं द्वारा परिवर्तित किया जाता हैं बेन्जीन प्रतिरूप को ५ मि. ली. की काँच की शीशी में सिन्टिलेटर घोल के साथ रख देते हैं। इसकी तीव्रता को एन. बी. एस. ओक्जालिक अम्ल से संश्लेष्टित बेन्जीन के सम्बन्ध में स्थिर किया जाता है। विशेष रूप से चुने गये फोटो गुणक ट्*यूब्स (जो निम्न ध्वनि स्तर से लिये जाते हैं) के साथ पिकर नाभिकीय लिक्यूमेन्ट २२० का गुणक के रूप में उपयोग किया जाता हैं इस प्रतिरूप को १०० मिनट के समयान्तराल से गिना जाता है, जिसके साथ इसका आधुनिक स्तर (एन. बी. एस. ऑक्जलिक) प्रतिरूप का पिछला भाग, इनकी गणना सिलसिलेवार की जाती है। इसकी आयु की गणना उस सामग्री से की जाती है, जो ५७३० वर्ष मूल्य की १४-सी का अर्ध आयु का प्रयोग करके प्राप्त की जाती है। एम. ए. एस. सी. ए. सुधार जो नीचे संदर्भित है, एम. ए. एस. सी. ए. के परिपत्र खण्ड १क्र. १ अगस्त १९७३, पेन्सिलवानिया विश्वसविद्यालय से लिया गया है जो कि तीन प्रयोगशालाओं द्वारा जिन्होंने सी-१४ और तरु-छल्लों द्वारा आयु की तुलना की है, रेडियो कार्बन समय माप की योग्यता पर आधारित है।      प्रतिरूप १         लकड़ी का टुकड़ा जो कि ताजमहल के उत्तरी छोर परनदी के तटीय धरातल पर अवस्थित यमुना नदी की ओर उन्मुख द्वार से लिया गयां     आयु         १३४९ ई. + (या) - ८९ वर्ष। इस प्रकार यह सम्भावना ६७प्रतिशत है कि प्रतिरूप आयु सन्* १२७० ई. से सन्* १४४८ ई. के बीच की है।         नोट : इस आयु के लिये एम. ए. एस. सी. ए. शून्य सुधार है।     प्रस्तुतकता : इवान टी. विलियम्स     प्रध्यापक रासायन     न्यूयार्क नगर-विश्वसविद्यालय     ब्रुकलिन कॉलेज, ब्रुकलिन, न्यूयार्क-११२१०


  'ताजमहल से प्राप्त काष्ठ-खण्ड की रेडियो कार्बन काल-आकलन पद्धति द्वारा आयु गणना।'


  सामान्य पद्धति


  काष्ट खण्ड (लकड़ी का टुकड़) को बेन्जीन (सीई-एचई) में चार चरणबद्ध रासायनिक क्रियाओं द्वारा परिवर्तित किया जाता हैं बेन्जीन प्रतिरूप को ५ मि. ली. की काँच की शीशी में सिन्टिलेटर घोल के साथ रख देते हैं। इसकी तीव्रता को एन. बी. एस. ओक्जालिक अम्ल से संश्लेष्टित बेन्जीन के सम्बन्ध में स्थिर किया जाता है। विशेष रूप से चुने गये फोटो गुणक ट्*यूब्स (जो निम्न ध्वनि स्तर से लिये जाते हैं) के साथ पिकर नाभिकीय लिक्यूमेन्ट २२० का गुणक के रूप में उपयोग किया जाता हैं इस प्रतिरूप को १०० मिनट के समयान्तराल से गिना जाता है, जिसके साथ इसका आधुनिक स्तर (एन. बी. एस. ऑक्जलिक) प्रतिरूप का पिछला भाग, इनकी गणना सिलसिलेवार की जाती है। इसकी आयु की गणना उस सामग्री से की जाती है, जो ५७३० वर्ष मूल्य की १४-सी का अर्ध आयु का प्रयोग करके प्राप्त की जाती है। एम. ए. एस. सी. ए. सुधार जो नीचे संदर्भित है, एम. ए. एस. सी. ए. के परिपत्र खण्ड १क्र. १ अगस्त १९७३, पेन्सिलवानिया विश्वसविद्यालय से लिया गया है जो कि तीन प्रयोगशालाओं द्वारा जिन्होंने सी-१४ और तरु-छल्लों द्वारा आयु की तुलना की है, रेडियो कार्बन समय माप की योग्यता पर आधारित है।

   प्रतिरूप १

      लकड़ी का टुकड़ा जो कि ताजमहल के उत्तरी छोर परनदी के तटीय धरातल पर अवस्थित यमुना नदी की ओर उन्मुख द्वार से लिया गयां

      आयु

      १३४९ ई. + (या) - ८९ वर्ष। इस प्रकार यह सम्भावना ६७प्रतिशत है कि प्रतिरूप आयु सन्* १२७० ई. से सन्* १४४८ ई. के बीच की है।

      नोट : इस आयु के लिये एम. ए. एस. सी. ए. शून्य सुधार है।

  प्रस्तुतकता : इवान टी. विलियम्स

  प्रध्यापक रासायन

  न्यूयार्क नगर-विश्वसविद्यालय

  ब्रुकलिन कॉलेज, ब्रुकलिन, न्यूयार्क-११२१०

----------


## shriram

६ फरवरी १९८४ ई. भारतीय इतिहास का एक अविस्मरणीय दिन था। इस दिन जब सोकर उठने पर संसार-भर के व्यक्तियों ने उस दिन के समाचार-पत्र पर दृष्टि डाली तो मुखय पृष्ठ पर एक छोटा, परन्तु महत्वपूर्ण समाचार दिखाई दिया। इस समाचार के अनुसार ताजमहल के द्वार के एक प्रतिरूप की आयु का निर्धारण ब्रुकलिन विश्वविद्यालय के दो वैज्ञानिकों द्वारा रेडियो कार्बन पद्धति द्वारा किया गया था। इसके अनुसार उस लकड़ी की छिलपट की आयु ६२५ वर्षथी। इस आयु में मात्र ८९ वर्ष ऊपर-नीचे होने की सम्भावना ६७प्रतिशत विश्वास सहित व्यक्त की गई थी। इस ८९ वर्ष के सुधार के पश्चात्* भी उस काष्ठ खण्ड की आयु ५३५ वर्ष से कम किसी प्रकार नहीं हो सकती थी, अर्थात्* १४४८ ई.। इसी ८९ वर्ष को यदि विपरीत दिशा में घटाया जाये तो सन्* १२७० ई. आता है।

   हमारे विषय ताजमहल के लिये सन्* १२७० तथा सन्* १३४९ ई. तो महत्वपूर्ण हो ही सकते हैं, परन्तु यदी हम सबसे बाद के सन्* १४४८ ई. को ही सत्य मानकर विचार करें तो भी स्थिति सुस्पष्ट हो जाती है॥ यह वह सन्* है (सन्* १४४८ ई. ) जिसके लगभग ८० वर्ष बाद शाहजहाँ के बाबा अकबर का भी बाबा बाबर आगरा में प्रथम बार आया था।

   इस घटना (समाचार प्रकाशन) से यद्यपि संसार आश्चर्य चकित रह गया, परन्तु भारत सरकार अथवा उसके सम्बन्धित विभागों के कानों पर जूँ तक न रेंगी। इस समाचार पर भारत सरकार ने न तो कोई प्रतिक्रिया ही व्यक्त की और न ही स्वयं किसी प्रकार का शोध कार्य ही आरम्भ किया, जिसके आधार पर उक्त समाचार का खण्डन-मण्डन किया जा सकता अथवा ताजमहल की सही आयु का निर्धारण कियाजा सकता। यही नहीं भारत सरकार ने उन सत्य शोधार्थियों के कार्य परपूर्णतः प्रतिबन्ध भी लगा दिया जो इस कार्य को आगे बढ़ाना चाहते थे। सम्भवतः भारत सरकार का आदर्श वाक्य -सत्यमेव जयते' निरर्थक होता जा रहा है।

----------


## shriram

यदि लकड़ी के एक टुकड़े की आयु बाबर के आगरा आगमन से ८० वर्ष पूर्व की है तो ताजमहल का निर्माण शाहजहाँ द्वारा किया जाना पूर्णतः संदिग्ध हो जाता है, यद्यपि मात्र एक लकड़ी का टुकड़ा ही पर्याप्त परीक्षण का आधार भी नहीं माना जा सकता है। इसके लिये अधिक सामग्री के वैज्ञानिक परीक्षण की आवश्यकता प्रबुद्ध पाठक अनुभव कर रहे होंगे।

  आइये देखें इस विषय में भारतीय पुरातत्व विभाग के क्या विचार हैं ? तथा उसने क्या प्रयास किये हैं ? 

   उपरोक्त लकड़ी के भाग की आयु निर्धारित करने वालों में एक हैं श्री मारविन मिल्स, वास्तुकला के साधक तथा न्यूयार्क के वास्तुकला विद्यालय में वास्तुकला के इतिहास विषय के व्याखयाता। उनका विश्वास है कि ताजमहल की वास्तविक आयु निर्धारण के लिये कुछ अन्य परीक्षण आवश्यक हैं और उक्त परीक्षण करने के लिये वे प्रस्तुत हैं। इसी धारणा के वशीभूत होकर, भारत सरकार से सहयोग की आशा लेकर उन्होंने एक पत्र लिखा था, जो इस प्रकार है

  : डॉ. एम. एस. नागराज 

             अक्टूबर ३, १९८४

  डायरेक्टरजनरल

  आर्क्यालाजिकल सर्वे ऑफ इण्डिया

  नई दिल्ली-११०-००१, इण्डिया

   प्रिय डॉ. नागराज, 

  श्री रमेश चन्द्र ने श्री आर. सेनगुप्त से बात करने के पश्चात्* सुझाया कि मैं आवश्यक आपसी हित के सन्दर्भ में एक पत्र आपको लिखेूं। मैं एक वास्तुकलाविद्* तथा वास्तुकला इतिहासज्ञ हूं। वैज्ञानकि प्रयोग द्वारा पुरातन भवनों की आयु निर्धारण करना मेरी विशेषता है, विशेषकर उस दशा में जहाँ पर मान्य निर्माण तिथि में स्पष्टीकरण की सम्भावना रह जाती हो, यदि ऐतिहासिक स्थापत्य विश्लेषण के मानक साधनों के अनुसरण के बाद भी सन्देह रह गया हो।

   मैं कुछ वर्षों से ताजमहल तथा भारतीय स्थापत्य से जुड़ा रहा हूँ। ताजमहल तथा कुछ अन्य भवनों के प्रारम्भ को लेकर चल रहे कलह को ध्यान में रखते हुए मुझे ऐसा प्रतीत होता है कि मैं इस विवाद को पक्की तौरपर हल कराने में लाभदायक हो सकता हूं। मुझे इस प्रकार के कार्य के लिये आवश्यक अनुभव तथा प्रवीणता प्राप्त है। वैज्ञानकि सत्यशोधन में मैं सम्भवतः उपयोगी होऊँ। कुछ सप्ताहों में ही मैं वह फल उपलब्ध करा सकूँगा जो भारत ही नीं, संसार के लिये महत्वपूर्ण होगा।

   इस समय मैं स्पने स्थित कारडोवा की मस्ज़िद की इसी प्रकार कीजाँच कर रहा हूँ। मेरे सम्बन्ध इंग्लैण्ड तथा संयुक्त राष्ट्र अमरीका की पुरातात्विक समय निर्धारण करने वाली प्रयोगशालाओं से हैं और उनके साथ मैं काम करता हूँ।

   क्या मैं सुझाव दे सकता हूँ कि आप मेरे जनवरी १९८५ में (भारत) आने की सम्भावना पर विचार करें। मैं एक सप्ताह रुकूँगा। स्मारक (ताजमहल) को नगण्य क्षति होगी। कुछ धन का प्रश्न उपस्थिति होगा, जिस पर हम लोग विचार-विमर्श कर सकते हैं। फरवरी तक आपको आपके परिणाम प्राप्त हो जायेंगे। जांच का आधार ईंटों के नमूने होंगे जो २० स्थलों से प्रापत किये जायेंगे। प्रत्येक नमूने का आकार एक अंगुली की नोक से अधिक नहीं होगा। इसके फलस्वरूप प्राप्त आयु विश्वसनीय होगी, जिसमें दोनों ओर १०० वर्षों से भी कम के सुधार की सम्भावना होगी। थरमोल्युमिनीसेन्   विज्ञान का प्रयोग कयिा जायेगा। प्रति जाँच के लिये लकड़ी के नमूने भी लिये जा सकते हैं।

  सत्य ही आपका

  मारविन एच. मिल्स

   प्रतिलिपि : 

  श्री आर. सेनगुप्त

  श्री रमेश चन्द

----------


## shriram

उक्त पत्र मिलने पर भारत सरकार को उस पुत्री के पिता की भांति प्रसन्न हो जाना चाहिए था, जिसकी पुत्री की आयु ३० वर्ष से ऊपर हो गई हो। और जो १०-१२ वर्ष से वर ढूँढ रहाहो और अनायास एक सुन्दर सम्पन्न युवक आकर उससे उसकी कन्या का हाथ माँगे। परन्तु हा ! हन्त!! भारत सरकार का उत्तर उस मूर्ख व्यक्ति के समान था जिसमें अपनी मिथ्या कुलीनता का दम्भ कूट-कूट कर भरा हो। उत्तर देखिये : 

   क्र. एफ. २३/४/८४-सी

  भारत सरकार

  भारतीय पुरातत्व सर्वेक्षण

  जनपद, नई दिल्ली

  १ नवम्बर, १९८४

  प्रिय महोदय, 

  कृपया आपके दिनांक ०३/१०/१९८४ के पत्र के सन्दर्भ में जो डा. एम. एस. नागराजराय को सम्बोधित किया गया था तथा जो ताजमहल की आयु-गणना के सम्बन्ध में था। ताजमहल की आयु अभिलेखीय लिखित साक्ष्य के आधार पर सही निर्धारित है। इसके अतिरिक्त भाभा अणु अनुसन्धान संस्थान बम्बई तथा भौतिकीय अनुसन्धान प्रयोगशाला अहमदाबाद भी इस समस्या के समाधान हेतु प्रयत्नशील हैं। अतः इस विषय पर, इस स्तर पर और अधिक जांच कराना उचित नहीं समझा गया है। फिर भी, आपका प्रस्ताव प्रशंसनीय है।

  भवदीय

  ह. (एस. पी. मुखर्जी) 

  कृते महानिदेशक

----------


## shriram

उपरोक्त दोनों पत्रों की निष्पक्ष समीक्षा, जन-हित, सत्यशोधन-हित एवं न्याय-हित में आवश्यक है। प्रथम पत्र न केवल विस्तृत एवं सभी आवश्यक सूचनाओं से परिपूर्ण है अपितु गरिमायुक्त भी है। श्री मिल्स अपनीयोग्यताएं एवं अनुभव बताते हुए अपने कार्य को विस्तार से समझाते हैं। संसार की विशिष्ट प्रयोगशालाओं से अपने सम्बन्धों की चर्चा करते हुए वे भारत आकर ताजमहल की आयु निर्धारित करने का प्रस्ताव करते हैं वह यह भी स्पष्ट करते हैं कि ऐसा करना क्यों आवश्यक है ? इसके लिये वे किसी विशेष धनराशि की मांग भी नहीं करते हें एवं ताजमहल को किसी प्रकार की हानि न होने देने का पूर्ण आश्वासन भी देते हैं। साथ ही साथ एक मास के अन्दर पूर्ण विश्वासी आयु बताने का आश्वासन भी देते हैं, जिसमें १०० वर्ष से अधिक अन्तर होने की कोई सम्भावना नहीं होगी।

   इस गरिमायुक्त पत्र का भारत सरकार द्वारा अत्यन्त रूखा एवं चालू उत्तर दिया गया। विभाग के अनुसार अभिलेखीय लिखित साक्ष्य के आधार पर ताजमहल की आयु के सम्बन्ध में कोई भ्रम नहीं है, जबकि इस समय संसार के हर कोने से इस आयु के सम्बन्ध में उंगली उठाई जा रही हैं। वह कौन से अभिलेखीय प्रमाण हैं ? एक प्रमाण जो विभाग ने प्रकाशित कराया है स्वयं स्वीकार करता है कि रानी को दफनाने के लिये राजा मानसिंह का महल चुना गया था। यही प्रमाण आगे (बिना महल गिराये) ताजमहल बनाने की बात भी करता हैं विभाग केएक अन्य अधिकारी श्री एम. एस. वत्स सन्* १९४६ में औरंगजेब के सन्* १६५२ के पत्र का प्रकाशन करते हैं जिसके अनुसार उस समय (सन्* १६५२ में) न तो ताजमहल बन ही रहा था और न नया बना था, अपितु पुराना एवं जीर्ण-शीर्ण दशा में था।

   साथ ही इसी पत्र में विभाग ने श्री मिल्स को यह भी सूचित किया कि इस काय्र को बम्बई एवं अहमदाबाद की प्रयोगशालाएँ कर रही हैं। बहुत खूब ! जब ताजमहल की सही आयु प्रमाणित है तो यह प्रयोगशालाएँ क्या कर रही हैं ? भारत सरकार को यह तो पूर्ण अधिकार है कि कोई गम्भीर एवं उत्तरदायित्वपूर्   कार्य किसी विदेशी से न कराके स्वयं ही कराए, परन्तु सरकार को यह अधिकार नहीं है कि वह यह झूठ बोले कि इस विषय पर कोई कलह नहीं हैं अभी कुछ प्रश्न और हैं जो जनता को सरकार से पूछने चाहिए।
  श्री मारविन मिल्स फरवरी १९८५ तक परिणाम घोषित करने का दावा कर रहे थे। बम्बई एवं अहमदाबाद की प्रयोगशालाएँ नवम्बर १९८३ (पता नहीं कितने पहले) से यह कार्य कर रही हें। पिछले १४ साल में परिणाम सामने क्यों नहीं आ सके ? क्या इन प्रयोगशालाओं के पास वह क्षमता है, जो क्षमता इंग्लैण्ड एवं अमरीका की उन प्रयोगशालाअें के पास है जिनके सहयोग सेश्री मिल्स यह परीक्षण करने वाले थे ध् क्या हमारी प्रयोगशालाएं वैज्ञानिक दृष्टि से इतनी विकसित तथा तकनीकी दृष्टि से इतनी आध्ुानकि हो चुकी हैं, जो इस गुरुतर कार्य को कर सकें ? क्या हमारे वैज्ञानकि ज्ञान, योग्यता एवं अनुभव में श्री मिल्स के समकक्ष हो गये हैं ? 

   पाठकों ! यह मामला कोई रक्षा उत्पादन, तटीय सुरक्षा अथवा भारत की सम्प्रभुता से जुड़ा नहीं था जो हमें किसी विदेशी शोधार्थी की राय लेने में हानि होने की सम्भावना प्रतीत होती हो। यह तो मात्र ज्ञान, शोध एवं सत्यान्वेषण की बात थी। श्री मिल्स के साथ कार्य करके हमारे वेज्ञानकि बहुत कुछ सीख सकते थे।
  श्री मिल्स से इस प्रकार का समझौता भी किया जा सकता था। शिक्षा एवं संस्कृति तथा विज्ञान विषयों पर इस देश में अनेक कार्यशालाओं एवं सेमिनारों का आयोजन होता रहता है, जिसमें विदेशी विद्वान्* भी भाग लेते हैं।
  क्या ही अच्छा हो कि पुरातन भवनों की आयु निर्धारण पद्धति पर एक अच्छी अन्तर्राष्टीय कार्यशाला का आयोजन पुरातत्व विभाग के तत्वाधान में भारत सरकार करे। परन्तु ऐसा होगा नहीं, क्योंकि भारत सरकार एवं पुरातत्व विभाग को ताजमहल की वास्तविक आयु का भली-भांति ज्ञान हैं आपकहेंगे कैसे ? तो उत्तर सुनिये।

   ताजमहल के बन्द एवं प्रच्छन्न भाग चाहे जनता से छिपे हों, परन्तु विभाग के अधिकारियों को भली-भांति मालूम है कि उसके अन्दर शाहजहाँ ने क्या छिपाया था ? रानी का शव छः मास से अधिक समय तक बाग में रखा रहां उतने दिनों तक भवन में क्या-क्या तोड़-फोड़ हुई इसके सारे प्रमाण उनकी नजरों के सामने हैं।
  रानी को कब चुपचाप दफना दिया गया कि उसकी तारीख भी किसी को बताई नहीं गईं शायद महीनों या वर्षों बाद घोषित किया गया कि उसे तो दफना दिया गया था। अब पाठकगण समझ ही गये होंगे कि जिसके पास नकली हीरा होता है, वह जानते हुए किसी विशेषज्ञ के पास जाँच कराए जाने का साहस नहीं करता है, चाहे नाटक कितना ही करता रहे।

----------


## shriram

> यदि लकड़ी के एक टुकड़े की आयु बाबर के आगरा आगमन से ८० वर्ष पूर्व की है तो ताजमहल का निर्माण शाहजहाँ द्वारा किया जाना पूर्णतः संदिग्ध हो जाता है, यद्यपि मात्र एक लकड़ी का टुकड़ा ही पर्याप्त परीक्षण का आधार भी नहीं माना जा सकता है। इसके लिये अधिक सामग्री के वैज्ञानिक परीक्षण की आवश्यकता प्रबुद्ध पाठक अनुभव कर रहे होंगे।     आइये देखें इस विषय में भारतीय पुरातत्व विभाग के क्या विचार हैं ? तथा उसने क्या प्रयास किये हैं ?       उपरोक्त लकड़ी के भाग की आयु निर्धारित करने वालों में एक हैं श्री मारविन मिल्स, वास्तुकला के साधक तथा न्यूयार्क के वास्तुकला विद्यालय में वास्तुकला के इतिहास विषय के व्याखयाता। उनका विश्वास है कि ताजमहल की वास्तविक आयु निर्धारण के लिये कुछ अन्य परीक्षण आवश्यक हैं और उक्त परीक्षण करने के लिये वे प्रस्तुत हैं। इसी धारणा के वशीभूत होकर, भारत सरकार से सहयोग की आशा लेकर उन्होंने एक पत्र लिखा था, जो इस प्रकार है     : डॉ. एम. एस. नागराज                 अक्टूबर ३, १९८४     डायरेक्टरजनरल     आर्क्यालाजिकल सर्वे ऑफ इण्डिया     नई दिल्ली-११०-००१, इण्डिया      प्रिय डॉ. नागराज,      श्री रमेश चन्द्र ने श्री आर. सेनगुप्त से बात करने के पश्चात्* सुझाया कि मैं आवश्यक आपसी हित के सन्दर्भ में एक पत्र आपको लिखेूं। मैं एक वास्तुकलाविद्* तथा वास्तुकला इतिहासज्ञ हूं। वैज्ञानकि प्रयोग द्वारा पुरातन भवनों की आयु निर्धारण करना मेरी विशेषता है, विशेषकर उस दशा में जहाँ पर मान्य निर्माण तिथि में स्पष्टीकरण की सम्भावना रह जाती हो, यदि ऐतिहासिक स्थापत्य विश्लेषण के मानक साधनों के अनुसरण के बाद भी सन्देह रह गया हो।      मैं कुछ वर्षों से ताजमहल तथा भारतीय स्थापत्य से जुड़ा रहा हूँ। ताजमहल तथा कुछ अन्य भवनों के प्रारम्भ को लेकर चल रहे कलह को ध्यान में रखते हुए मुझे ऐसा प्रतीत होता है कि मैं इस विवाद को पक्की तौरपर हल कराने में लाभदायक हो सकता हूं। मुझे इस प्रकार के कार्य के लिये आवश्यक अनुभव तथा प्रवीणता प्राप्त है। वैज्ञानकि सत्यशोधन में मैं सम्भवतः उपयोगी होऊँ। कुछ सप्ताहों में ही मैं वह फल उपलब्ध करा सकूँगा जो भारत ही नीं, संसार के लिये महत्वपूर्ण होगा।      इस समय मैं स्पने स्थित कारडोवा की मस्ज़िद की इसी प्रकार कीजाँच कर रहा हूँ। मेरे सम्बन्ध इंग्लैण्ड तथा संयुक्त राष्ट्र अमरीका की पुरातात्विक समय निर्धारण करने वाली प्रयोगशालाओं से हैं और उनके साथ मैं काम करता हूँ।      क्या मैं सुझाव दे सकता हूँ कि आप मेरे जनवरी १९८५ में (भारत) आने की सम्भावना पर विचार करें। मैं एक सप्ताह रुकूँगा। स्मारक (ताजमहल) को नगण्य क्षति होगी। कुछ धन का प्रश्न उपस्थिति होगा, जिस पर हम लोग विचार-विमर्श कर सकते हैं। फरवरी तक आपको आपके परिणाम प्राप्त हो जायेंगे। जांच का आधार ईंटों के नमूने होंगे जो २० स्थलों से प्रापत किये जायेंगे। प्रत्येक नमूने का आकार एक अंगुली की नोक से अधिक नहीं होगा। इसके फलस्वरूप प्राप्त आयु विश्वसनीय होगी, जिसमें दोनों ओर १०० वर्षों से भी कम के सुधार की सम्भावना होगी। थरमोल्युमिनीसेन्   विज्ञान का प्रयोग कयिा जायेगा। प्रति जाँच के लिये लकड़ी के नमूने भी लिये जा सकते हैं।     सत्य ही आपका     मारविन एच. मिल्स      प्रतिलिपि :      श्री आर. सेनगुप्त     श्री रमेश चन्द


   यदि लकड़ी के एक टुकड़े की आयु बाबर के आगरा आगमन से ८० वर्ष पूर्व की है तो ताजमहल का निर्माण शाहजहाँ द्वारा किया जाना पूर्णतः संदिग्ध हो जाता है, यद्यपि मात्र एक लकड़ी का टुकड़ा ही पर्याप्त परीक्षण का आधार भी नहीं माना जा सकता है। इसके लिये अधिक सामग्री के वैज्ञानिक परीक्षण की आवश्यकता प्रबुद्ध पाठक अनुभव कर रहे होंगे।

  आइये देखें इस विषय में भारतीय पुरातत्व विभाग के क्या विचार हैं ? तथा उसने क्या प्रयास किये हैं ? 

   उपरोक्त लकड़ी के भाग की आयु निर्धारित करने वालों में एक हैं श्री मारविन मिल्स, वास्तुकला के साधक तथा न्यूयार्क के वास्तुकला विद्यालय में वास्तुकला के इतिहास विषय के व्याखयाता। उनका विश्वास है कि ताजमहल की वास्तविक आयु निर्धारण के लिये कुछ अन्य परीक्षण आवश्यक हैं और उक्त परीक्षण करने के लिये वे प्रस्तुत हैं। इसी धारणा के वशीभूत होकर, भारत सरकार से सहयोग की आशा लेकर उन्होंने एक पत्र लिखा था, जो इस प्रकार है

  : डॉ. एम. एस. नागराज 

             अक्टूबर ३, १९८४

  डायरेक्टरजनरल

  आर्क्यालाजिकल सर्वे ऑफ इण्डिया

  नई दिल्ली-११०-००१, इण्डिया

   प्रिय डॉ. नागराज, 

  श्री रमेश चन्द्र ने श्री आर. सेनगुप्त से बात करने के पश्चात्* सुझाया कि मैं आवश्यक आपसी हित के सन्दर्भ में एक पत्र आपको लिखेूं। मैं एक वास्तुकलाविद्* तथा वास्तुकला इतिहासज्ञ हूं। वैज्ञानकि प्रयोग द्वारा पुरातन भवनों की आयु निर्धारण करना मेरी विशेषता है, विशेषकर उस दशा में जहाँ पर मान्य निर्माण तिथि में स्पष्टीकरण की सम्भावना रह जाती हो, यदि ऐतिहासिक स्थापत्य विश्लेषण के मानक साधनों के अनुसरण के बाद भी सन्देह रह गया हो।

   मैं कुछ वर्षों से ताजमहल तथा भारतीय स्थापत्य से जुड़ा रहा हूँ। ताजमहल तथा कुछ अन्य भवनों के प्रारम्भ को लेकर चल रहे कलह को ध्यान में रखते हुए मुझे ऐसा प्रतीत होता है कि मैं इस विवाद को पक्की तौरपर हल कराने में लाभदायक हो सकता हूं। मुझे इस प्रकार के कार्य के लिये आवश्यक अनुभव तथा प्रवीणता प्राप्त है। वैज्ञानकि सत्यशोधन में मैं सम्भवतः उपयोगी होऊँ। कुछ सप्ताहों में ही मैं वह फल उपलब्ध करा सकूँगा जो भारत ही नीं, संसार के लिये महत्वपूर्ण होगा।

   इस समय मैं स्पने स्थित कारडोवा की मस्ज़िद की इसी प्रकार कीजाँच कर रहा हूँ। मेरे सम्बन्ध इंग्लैण्ड तथा संयुक्त राष्ट्र अमरीका की पुरातात्विक समय निर्धारण करने वाली प्रयोगशालाओं से हैं और उनके साथ मैं काम करता हूँ।

   क्या मैं सुझाव दे सकता हूँ कि आप मेरे जनवरी १९८५ में (भारत) आने की सम्भावना पर विचार करें। मैं एक सप्ताह रुकूँगा। स्मारक (ताजमहल) को नगण्य क्षति होगी। कुछ धन का प्रश्न उपस्थिति होगा, जिस पर हम लोग विचार-विमर्श कर सकते हैं। फरवरी तक आपको आपके परिणाम प्राप्त हो जायेंगे। जांच का आधार ईंटों के नमूने होंगे जो २० स्थलों से प्रापत किये जायेंगे। प्रत्येक नमूने का आकार एक अंगुली की नोक से अधिक नहीं होगा। इसके फलस्वरूप प्राप्त आयु विश्वसनीय होगी, जिसमें दोनों ओर १०० वर्षों से भी कम के सुधार की सम्भावना होगी। थरमोल्युमिनीसेन्   विज्ञान का प्रयोग कयिा जायेगा। प्रति जाँच के लिये लकड़ी के नमूने भी लिये जा सकते हैं।

  सत्य ही आपका

  मारविन एच. मिल्स

   प्रतिलिपि : 

  श्री आर. सेनगुप्त

  श्री रमेश चन्द

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन  


http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/bhumika 


   १२ मिर्जाराजा जयसिंह 


  'मिर्जा राजा' की उपाधि से विभूषित आमेर के राजा जयसिंह ताजमहल के सम्बन्ध में एक महत्वपूर्ण व्यक्तित्व हैं। जिस भवन में आज शाहजहाँ एवं अर्जुमन्द बानू बेगम की कब्रें हैं वह भवन सन्* १६३१ से पूर्व इन्हीं के स्वामित्व था। इनका पूर्ण परिचय जानेन से पूर्व यह अति आवश्यक है कि इनके पूर्वजों के अतीत में झांके।

----------


## shriram

राजा भारमल सन्* १५४८-१५७४

   यह आमेर के राजापृथ्वीराज की राठौड़ी पत्नी से उत्पन्न चौथे पुत्र थे।  
 पृथ्वीराज 'हरिभक्त' की मृत्यु के उपरान्त उनका बड़ा पुत्र पूरनमल राजा बना, परन्तु उसकी मृत्यु के समय उसका पुत्र सूजा अल्पायु था। अतः भीम (पृथ्वीराज पुत्र) को राजा बनाया गया।  
  भीमसिंह की मृत्यु के पश्चात्* उसका पुत्र रतन सिंह राजा बना, पर उसके सौतेले भाई आसकरण ने उसे मार दिया था। 
  आसकरण के इस कृत्य से क्षुब्ध सरदारों ने उसे गद्*दी से उतार कर भारमल को नरेश बनाया था। यह सारी घटनाएँ सन्* १५२७ से सन्* १५४८ तक घटी थीं और १ जून १५४८ को गद्*दी पर बैठते समय राजा भारमल की आयु ५० वर्ष थी।

   इस देश ने विभीषण, जयचन्द तथा मी जाफरों को भी कभी क्षमा नहीं किया है। इनका दोष यह था कि इन्होंने विदेशियों को अपने देश पर आक्रमण करने में सहायता की थी, परन्तु दुःख है कि भारमल को इस श्रेणी में कभी नहीं रखा गया। इस नीच राजा ने तो न केवल अकबर का राज्य इस देश में सुदृढ़ करने में अपने पूरे परविार को लगा दिया अपितु मुगलों को ही नहीं अपने अन्य शत्रुओं को भी इसने अपनी कन्याएं दीं। 
  इस राज्य लोलुप वृद्ध ने एक ओर अकबर को राजस्थान के राजाओं पर आक्रमण करने को उकसाया,वहीं दूसरी ओर अकबर का कोपभाजन होने का भय दिखा कर राजपूत राजाओं को पूर्ण समर्पण करने तथा अपनी कन्याएं मुगल हरम में भेजने को प्रेरित किया था।  
 भारतीय इतिहास का यही वह कलंकित पितामह है, जिसका पौत्र मानसिंह जून १५७३ ई. में तथा जिसका पुत्र भगवन्तदास सितम्बर १५७३ ई. में प्रातः स्मरणीय महाराणा प्रताप को अकबर की अधीनता स्वीकारने को बाध्य करने पहुँचे थे।

----------


## shriram

राजा भगवन्तदास (१५७४-१५८१) 

  ६ फरवरी सन्* १५६२ ई. को भारमल ने अपनी पुत्री बाई हरखा का विवाह अकबर के साथ किया था। १० फरवरी सन्* १५६२ को विदा के समय भारमल के पुत्र भगवन्तदास तथा पौत्र मानसिंह अकबर के साथ आगरा आये। तबसे मृत्यु-पर्यन्त यह दोनों अकबर की सेना में रहे। अकबर के शासन-काल में लड़े गये प्रत्येक युद्ध में इन दोनों ने भाग लिया एवं उसका शासन सुदृढ़ किया। यही नहीं, एक बार इन्होंने अकबर की जान भी बचाई थी।

   राजा मानसिंह (१५८१-१६१४) 

  मानसिंह का जन्म पौष कृ. १३ सं. १६०७ वि (सन्* १५५० ई.) में हुआ था। इस पकार यह मात्र १२ वर्ष क आयु में अकबर के साथ आया था, अस्तु! इसका मुगलशासन के साथ कार्यकलाप तीन भागों में विभक्त है : 

  १. १५६२ से १५७४ तकभंवर (पौत्र) के रूप में।

  २. १५७५ से १५८१ तक कुंवर (पुत्र) के रूप में।

  ३. १५८१ से १६१४ तक राजा के रूप में।

   यह एक अत्यन्त पराक्रमी पुरुष थे। काबुल, कंधार से लेकर बंगाल, उड़ीसा तक प्रत्येक अभ्यिान का इसने नेतृत्व किया था। काबुल, बिहार तथा बंगाल आदि प्रदेशें के यह सूबेदार रहे। अपने बाबा तथा पिता के समान ही यह भी मुगल दरबार के सबसे ऊँचे मनसबदार रहे। इनके पिता तथा इन्होंने अकूत सम्पत्ति अर्जित की थी।

   सन्* १६१४ में राजा मानसिंह की मृत्यु के उपरान्त सन्* १६२१ तक आमेर की गद्*दी पर कई उथल-पुथल हुए थे। अन्ततः दिसम्बर १६२१ में इनका पौत्र जयसिंह आमेर का शासक नियुक्त किया गया। कतिपय इतिहासकारों ने इन्हें राजा मानसिंह का प्रपौत्र भी बताया है। इनका जन्म सन्* १६०१ में हुआ था, अतः पीड़ादायक तथा उथल-पुथल पूर्ण रहा था। इनका चाचा भाऊ सिंह अपने पुत्र बद्रीसिंह के लिये गद्*दी सुरक्षित रखना चाहता था, एवं इनकी हत्या करना चाहता था, अतः इनकी माता भाग कर दौसा पहुँचीं तथा वहां से एक दूत उन्होंने जहाँगीर की सेवा में भेजा था।

   मिर्जाराजा जयसिंह अतीव मेधावी, पराक्रमी, रणकुशल एवं विलक्षण कूटनीतिज्ञ थे। इनके पिता को राजगद्*दी न देकर जहाँगीर ने गढ़ाह (आधुनिक जबलपुर) की जागीर दी थी, जहाँ वह अपने परिवार को पीछे छोड़ कर अकेले ही गये थे, और वहीं उनका अल्पकाल में ही देहान्त हो गया था।
   उस समय इनकी आयु मात्र पाँच वर्ष ही थी। इनकी माता ने इनका लालन-पालन किया था। सन्* १६२१ ई. में आमेर की गद्*दी खाली होने के कारण जहाँगीर ने इनको राजा बनायाथा। 
  पूत के पाँव पालने में ही दिखाई देने लगते हैं, तदनुसार किशोरावस्था से ही इन्होंने कौशल दिखाना प्रारम्भ कर दिया था। अपने जीवन का सबसे पहला कार्य इनको शाहजादा खुर्रम (बाद में बादशाह शाहजहाँ) के विद्रोह को दमन करने का मिला था। 
  सम्राज्ञी नूरजहाँ ने इनको आदेश दिया था कि यदि शाहजादा खुर्रम आमेर की ओर आवे तो उसका पूर्ण दमन किया जाय। नूरजहाँ के २१.१.१६२३ के तुगरा के अनुसार यह स्पष्ट हो जाता है।
   अतः राजा जयसिंह १२ मार्च १६२३ को दिल्ली जहाँगीर एवं नूरजहाँ से मिलने के लिये आये थे। खुर्रम भी असतर्क नहीं था। उसने इनकी अनुपस्थिति में २१ अप्रैल सन्* १६२३ को आमेर को लूटा था। 
  यद्यपि राजा जयसिंह राजाज्ञा का पालन कर रहे थे। उनकी शाहजादा खुर्रम से व्यक्तिगत जान-पहचान तक नहीं थी कोई शत्रुता भी नहीं थी,फिर भी शाहजादा खुर्रम द्वारा अपनी प्रजा को निर्देाष पीड़ित किया जाना उन्हें कैसे सहन होसकता था ? पाठक भूले नहीं होंगे कि पिछले ६० वर्षों से अधिक से आमेर की प्रजा सुख-शान्ति से समृद्धि का जीवनयापन कर रही थीं उसके शासक दूसरे प्रदेशों से लूट का माल तो लाते थे पर लुटना किसे कहते हैं, यह उन्हें ज्ञात नहीं था। 
  अतः घायल सिंह के समान इन्होंने शहजादे का पीछा किया और अन्ततः उसे धूल चटा कर ही दम लिया। सन्* १६२४ ई. दिनांक १६ अक्टूबर को माँडू, फिर बुरहानपुर पीछा करते हुए हाजीपुर में जयसिंह एवं खुर्रम का निर्णायक युद्ध हुआ था।

----------


## shriram

स्पष्ट है कि बादशाह बनने का सपना चूर-चूर हो जाने एवं आपमानजनक पराजय को शाहजहाँ भूल नहीं सका था। यद्यपि १४ जनवरी १६२८ को अजमेर में आनासागर पर दोनों की भेंट हुई थी और ऐसा लगता है कि दोनों के बीच सुलह-सफाई भी हुई थी, परन्तु वह भेंट स्पष्टतया राजनीतिक ही थी। मन का मैल दूर नहीं हुआ था। गाँठ जो पड़ चुकी थी।

   अब उन परिस्थितियों पर विचार किया जाए जिनमें इनसे राजमहल छीना गया था। पाठकों की जिज्ञासा के लिये यह बता दूं कि यह वही जयसिंह थे जिन्होंने शाहजहाँ के प्रिय पुत्र एवंयुवराज दारा शिकोह की गुप्त सूचनाएं औरंगजेब को भिजवाई थीं तथा युद्ध में औरंगजेब का साथ दिया था। कहा यह जाता है कि कुमार दारा हिन्दू दर्शन को मानने वाला था एवं औरंगजेब कट्*टार विरोधी था। ऐसी दशा में क्या यह स्पष्ट नहीं हो जाता है कि शाहजहाँ तथा जयसिंह, दोनों एक दूसरे को अत्यन्त गृणा करते थे और एक दूसरे कोपीड़ा पहुँचाने का कोई अवसर नहीं खाते थे। ऊपर से राजनीतिक सीमाओं में बंधे होने के कारण एक दूसरे का सीधा विरोध भी नहीं करते थे।

   राजा जयसिंह इतने शक्तिशाली तथा कूटनीतिज्ञ थे कि राजा मानसिंह के समान ही पूरा मुगल साम्राज्य इनके कन्धे पर टिका था। यह इसी बात से स्पष्ट सिद्ध हो जाता है कि महान्* शिवाजी जिनके सम्मुख अनेक मुगल सेनापति घुटने टेक गये उन्हीं शिवाजी को मिर्जा राजा जयसिंह ने अपनी वीरता एवं कूटनीतिज्ञता के बलबूते पर मुगल राज-दरबार में आने को विवश कर दिया था। ऐसे महान्* सेनापति पर बिना किसी विशेष कारण हाथ डालना सरल नहीं था। इसके लिये शाहजहाँ को किसी विशेष सुअवसर की तलाश थी जो भाग्य से उसके राज्यारोहण के तीन वर्ष बाद ही सुलभ हो गया।

   शाहजहाँ की हजारोंरानियों में से एक रानी अर्जुमन्द बानों बेगम उर्फ मुमताज-उज-ज़मानी का देहान्त मंगलवाल २० जून १६३१ को बुरहानपुर में हो गया था। उसके शव को अगले गुरूवार को ताप्ती के दूसरे तट पर जैऩाबाद में दफना दिया गया था। जैसा कि कहा जाता है कि वह बादशाह की अतिप्रिय रानी थी और उसे मरते समय अपने लिये यादगार बनवाने का बादशह से वचन लिया था। यदि यह सच होता तो यादगार जैनाबाद (बरहानपुर) में भी बनवाई जा सकती थी। यदि यादगार आगरा में बनवानी थी तो शव को बुरहानपुर में न दफना कर सीधा आगरा भेज दिया जाता जहाँ पर उसे कहीं पर भी दफनाया जा सकता थ, या कम से कम उस भूखण्ड पर तो दफनाया ही जा सकता था, जो कथित रूप से इस भवन को प्रापत करने के बदले में राजा जयसिंह को दिया गया था। 

 पाठकों की सूचना के लिये यहाँ पर यह स्पष्ट कर दूं कि मुस्लिम धर्म में दफन किये हुए शव को खोदकर निकालना तो दूर कब्र को खोदना या क्षति पहुँचाना तक सखत मना है।

   मुल्ला अब्दुल हमीद लाहोरी कृत बादशाहनामा खण्ड एक, पृष्ठ ४०३ की पंक्ति २९-३० के अनुसार 'उसके बीच वह भवन जो मानसिंह के महल के नाम से प्रसिद्ध था, इस समय राजा जयसिंह के स्वामित्व में था, जोपौत्र थे, को रानी को दफनाने के लिये चुना गया जिसका स्थान अब स्वर्ग में था। 'मूल लेख' पेश अज ऐन मंजिल ए राजाह मानसिंह बूद वदारी वक्त बा राजाह जयसिंह नबीर ए ताल्लुक दस्त-बारा-ए मदफन ए आन बहिस्त मुवत्तन बार गुजीदन्द' अर्थात्* राजा मानसिंह के महल को रानी को दफनाने के लिये चुना गया था। प्रश्न उठता है क्यों  ? क्या कारण था इस भवन को चुनने का ? मुल्ला ने इन प्रश्नों का उत्तर नहीं दिया है, पर हम देते हैं।

   हर व्यक्ति जानता है कि शव को खुले आसमान के नीचे ही सदैव दफन किया जाता है। फिर इस रानी के शव में क्या विशेषता थी, जो इसके दफनाने के लिये एक भवन की आवश्यकता थी ? 
  यदि भवन की आवश्यता थी तो यमुना तट पर भवनों की कमी नहीं थी। डच ईस्ट इण्डिया कम्पनी के मुखय अधिकारी फ्राँसिस्को पालसेर्ट द्वारा सन्* १६२६ में बनाई गई सूची में अनेक भवनों के नाम हैं, जिनमें से एक भवन रानी के पिता आसफखान का भी था। रानी जिस भवन में खेली, बड़ी हुई एवं शाहजादे से विवाही गई, उस भवन से तो उसका भावनात्मक लगाव कुछ अधिक ही होना चाहिए था। 
  रानी को यदि नगर से दूर ही दफनाना था तो भी राजा मानसिह के भवन के आगे राजा माधौसिंहके भवन के आगे विपुल स्थान उपलब्ध था, मात्र एक भवन ही बीच में था। इसके अतिरिक्त इसी सूची के अनुसार नदी की दूसरी ओर भी पर्याप्त स्थान उपलब्ध था, विशेषकर आधुनकि ताजमहल के सामने का वह घाट जहाँ पर किंवदन्ती के अनुसार शाहजहाँ काले पत्थर का एक मकबरा अपने लिये बनवाना चाहता था। 
  स्पष्ट है कि स्थानों की कमी नहीं थी तथा मुगल शासक के लिये हो भी नहीं सकती थी। वास्तव में उस समय की दशा के अनुसार तो यह भवन स्मारक बनाने के उपयुक्त भी नहीं था, क्योंकि ऊँचे-ऊँचे मिट्*टी के टीलों के कारण यह भवन अदृश्य सरीखा था और संसार इस भवन को भली-भांति देख सके इसके लिये शाहजहाँ चिन्तित था तथा पीटर मुण्डी के अनुसार उसने इन टीलों को समतल कराया था जो आज भी अपने छोटे रूप में विद्यमान हैं। 
  फिर क्यों नहीं शाहजहाँ ने खुला स्थान दफनाने के लिये चुना था ? 
  अब पाठकों को समझ में आ गया होगा कि यह सारी कार्यवाही मात्र राजा जयसिंह से बदला लेने के लिये तथा उन्हें नीचा दिखाने के लिये की गई थी।

   आगे देखिये क्या हुआ। बादशाहनामा के उसी पृष्ठ की अगली तीन पंक्तियां इस प्रकार 'यद्यपि राजा जयसिंह अपनी पैत्रक वंश परम्परानुसार प्राप्तसम्पत्ति को अतयन्त मूल्यवान मानते थे, वह बादशाह को इसे उपहार में दे सकते थे, (फिर भी) अत्यन्त सतर्कता बरतते हुए जो ऐसे दुखद विछोह एवं धार्मिक पवित्रता के विषयों में आवश्यक है, उस महान्* भवन के बदले में सरकारी भूमि का एक टुकड़ा उन्हें दिया गया।'

----------


## shriram

मूल पाठ इस प्रकार है, 'अगरचेह राज जयसिंह हुसूले ऐन दौलतरा फोजे अजीम दानिश्त अनमाब अजरूए एहतिहात केह दर जमीये शेवन खुसूसन उमूरे दीनी एह नागुजिर अस्त दर आबाज आन आली मंजिल ए अज खलीसा एक शरीफाह बदू मरहत फरमूदन्द'।

   यही वह तीन पंक्तियाँ हैं जिसका अर्थ निकालना सरल नहीं है तथा जो भी इन पंक्तियों का अर्थ समझ लेगा उसके सम्मुख सारी घटना प्रकट हो कर नृत्य करने लगेगी। 
  सबसे पहले लिखा है कि राजा जयसिंह अपनी पैत्रक सम्पत्ति को अत्यन्त मूल्यवान्* मानते थे। यह तो आज भी देखने से स्पष्ट है कि वह सम्पत्ति कितनी मूल्यवान्* थी तथा आज भी है। 
  साथ में यह भी लिखा है कि उपहार में दे सकते थे।
   कितना आश्चर्यजनक है यह कथन ? 
   क्या टाटा या बिड़ला आज भी ऐसी सम्पत्ति उपहार में दे सकते हैं, चाहे उनके कितने भी हित सरकार के हाथों में हैं ? 
  फिर भी शाहजहाँ ने सतर्कता बरतते हुए भूमि का एकटुकड़ा बदले में अता फरमाया। 
  क्या खूब रही ! 
  पाठक भली भांति अनमान लगा सकते हैं कि ताजमहल के बदले क्या कोई टुकड़ा प्रयाप्त हो सकता है ? 
  भूमि का टुकड़ा तो क्या कोई जागीर भी पर्याप्त हो सकती है ? 
  कितना विशाल भूखण्ड तो ताजमहल परिसर में ही विद्यमान है। इससे भी बड़ा टुकड़ा क्या दिया गया था ? पाठकगण भ्रमि न हों। शाहजहाँ ने क्या बनवाया तथा क्या तुड़वाया था, यह तो आगे बताऊँगा पर आपकी शंका के निवारण के लिये इतना लिखना ही पर्याप्त होगा कि जैसा ताजमहल आज आप देख रहे हैं लगभग वैसा ही उस समय था।

   इसके अतिरिक्त कौन-सा भूखण्ड, वह कहां पर स्थित था तथा कितना बड़ा था इसका कोई ब्यौरा नहीं दिया गया। अस्तु! कोई भूखण्ड नहीं दिया गया, यह मानना ही श्रेयस्कर है अथवा यदि कोई भूखण्ड दिया भी गया था तो वह इतना नगण्य था कि उसका वर्णन करना ही सम्भव नहीं अथवा उसे राजा जयसिंह ने लिया ही नहीं होगा। 
  स्पष्ट है जो व्यक्ति अपनी स्वामिभक्ति प्रदर्शित करने हेतु ताजमहल सरीखा भवन उपहार में दे सकता है वह क्या एक भूमि का टुकड़ा अस्वीकार भी नहीं कर सकता था। 

   दो शब्द और भी महत्वपूर्ण हैं और वे हैं, (१) ऐसे दुखद विछोह,(२) धार्मिक पवित्रता के विषयों में । पाठक यदि ध्यान से देखेंगे तो पायेंगे कि यह दोनों वाक्यांश सन्दर्भ रहित हैं तथा इनका भूमि के उपहार में लेने अथवा न लेने से कोई स्पष्ट वा सीधा सम्बन्ध नहीं है। फिर यह क्यों लिखे गये, बताता हूँ। 

   ऊपर के लेख से स्पष्ट है कि शाहजहाँ जयसिंह को नीचा दिखाना चाहता था पर एकाएक उस पर हाथ भी नहीं डाल सकता था, अतः वह अवसर की खोज में था। रानी की मृत्यु ने उसे यह अवसर दे दिया। 
 राज-दरबारों में कुचक्र एवं षड्*यन्त्र कितने पनपते थे, यह किसी से छिपा नहीं है। अस्तु, योजना बनाई गई। स्पष्ट है कि ताजमहल भी शाहजहाँ की नजरों में खटक रहा था। 
  अतः जयसिंह को सूचित किया गया कि तुम्हारा भवन रानी के शव के लिये चुना गया है। शाहजहाँ के चाटुकारों ने कहा 'राजा ! इंकार नहीं करना, वरना बादशाह का दिल टूट जायेगा।
  ऐसे 'दुखद विछोह' के समय हमको अपने मालिक की हर कीमत पर जन बचानी है।' दूसरे ने कहा, 'अमां ऐसे नेक परस्त बादशाह पर एक अदना-सा मकान क्या दुनिया की नियामत कुर्बान की जा सकती है।' तीसरे ने कहा, 'यह तो धार्मिक पवित्रता का विषय है, मिर्जा तुम भाग्यशाली हो जो तुम्हारा मकान बहिस्तवासीरानी के शव के दफन करने से पाक जो जायेगा'

  यह तो ज्ञात नहीं कि मिर्जाराजा जयसिंह ने यह प्रस्ताव स्वीकार किया था अथवा नहीं, पर उसे बरबस स्वीकार ही करना पड़ा। दुखद विछोह तथा धार्मिक पवित्रता का वास्ता जो दिया गया था। पाठकगण जानते ही होंगे उस युग में जिस राजा के पास उसकी पत्रुी के लिये प्रस्ताव भेजा जाता था उससे यही कहा जाता था कि तुम महान्* भाग्यशाली हो जो बादशाह ने तुम्हें इस काबिल समझा। लगभग इसी प्रकार की भाषा कुटनियाँ राजकुमारियां कहती हैं।

   बादशाहनामा में लिख दिया गया, पहले राजा जयसिंह की प्रशसंसा करते हुए कि वह इतनी मूल्यवान तथा पैतृक सम्पत्ति उपहार में देने को तत्पर थे, फिर बादशाह (की इज्जत रखते हुए) को महान्* सिद्ध करते हुए यह भी लिखा गया बादशाह ने इस भवन को मुफ्त में नहीं लिया, अपितु बदले में भूखण्ड दिया था।
  यदि ऐसा नही किया जाता तो प्रजा एवं राजपूत समझते कि ताजमहल राजा मानसिंह से बलात्* छीन लिया गया था। 'सतर्कता बरतते हुए' शब्दों का यही तात्पर्य है कि यह भवन छीना गया न माना जाए।

   पाठकगण पूछेंगे कि इस सबका क्या प्रमाण है। प्रमाण है, परन्तु खेद है कि उपलब्ध नहीं है। 
 यह तो सभी जानते हैं किजब ताजमहल अधिग्रहीत किया गया एवं उसके बदले एक भूमि का टुकड़ा दिया गया था तो कोई राजाज्ञा निकाली गई होगी। 
 वह राजाज्ञा आज भी जयपुर (आमेर) राजपरिवार के पोथीखाना में उपलब्ध है।
  कहते हैं कि उक्त राजाज्ञा की भाषा इतनी पीड़ादायक एवं अपमानजक है कि जयपुर नरेश (भूतपूर्व) उसे किसी भी मूल्य पर दिखाने को तेयार नहीं हैं। उसका छिपाना ही प्रबल प्रमाण है।१

   एक अन्य प्रमाण भी है। जैसा कि बताया जा चुका है राजा महासिंह की गढ़ाह में असामयिक मृत्यु हो जाने पर उनकी विधवा रानी दमयन्ती देवी पाँच वर्ष के जयसिंह की जान बचाने हेतु दौसा चली गई थीं।

   दौसा से रानी ने एक दूत जहाँगीर की सेवा में भेजा था जो उस समय मांडू में था। नूरजहाँ तथा आसफखाँ की सिफारिश पर बादशाह जहाँगीर ने बालक जयसिंह को १५०० का मन्सब प्रदान किया था। इसी उपलक्ष्य में जयसिंह रणथम्भौर में जहाँगीर के दरबार में उपस्थित भी हुआ था।

   जयसिंह का चाचा भाऊसिंह जो उसकी जान का ग्राहक हो रहा था का देहावान २७ नवम्बर १६२१ को हुआ तथा उसका पुत्र बद्रीसिंह उससे पूर्व ही काल कवलित हो चुका था। 
 १७ दिसम्बर १६२१ को हरिद्वार में जहाँगीर को यह समाचार मिला तो उस समय आमेर के प्रतिनिधि राय मुकुन्ददास ने कुंवर जयसिंह के लिये महारानी नूरजहाँ से प्रार्थना की थी। 
 अतः रानी की सिफारिश पर जहाँगीर ने राजा की उपाधि तथा २००० जात व १००० सवार का मन्सब प्रदान किया था।

   तत्पश्चात्* खुर्रम के विद्रोह के दमन के सम्बन्ध में जब राजा जयसिंह १२ मार्च १६२३ को दिल्ली पहुँचे थे तो उनका मन्सब बढ़ाकर ३००० जात व १५०० सवार कर दिया गया था।

  १४ जनवरी सन्* १६२८ ई. को अजमेर-अनासागर की पाल पर जयसिंह एवं शाहजहाँ की राजनीतिक भेंट हुई थी। शाहजहाँ की आज्ञा से जयसिंह विद्रोहियों का दमन करने से पहले महाबन, तत्पश्चात्* खाने जहाँ लोदी से भिड़ने गये। इन वीरताओं के बदले में इनका पद बढ़ा कर ४००० जात तथा ३००० सवार किया गया था।

   इसके पश्चात्* मार्च १६३८ में कन्धार विजय के पश्चात्* १९ अप्रैल १६३१ को जयसिंह को 'मिर्जाराजा' की उपाधि, ५००० जात व सवार तथा चाटसू का परगना दिया गया था। 
 सन्* १६२८ से सन्* १६३१ ई. के बीच यही एक पदोन्नति उसे मिली थी। सन्* १६३१ में ताजमहल के बदले में एक अज्ञात भूमि काटुकड़ा दिया गया था।
  सन्* १६३२ से सन्* १६३७ तक के संगमरमर भेजने के फरमानों की जयसिंह द्वारा अवज्ञा भी दोनों के कटुसम्बन्धों की पुष्टि करते हैं, अतः बीच पदोन्नति का प्रश्न ही उपस्थिति नहीं होता।

  ________________________________________ २८ दिसम्बर सन्* १६३३ की उक्त राजाज्ञा अब उपलब्ध है और आगे दी है। इसमें जयसिंह को इस्लाम के शासक का दास कहा गया है।

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन  


http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/bhumika 


   १३ अर्जुमन्द बानों बेगम 


  ताजमहल की नायिका अर्जुमन्द बानो बेगम का जन्म एक संभ्रान्त परिवार में हुआ था। इनके पिता का नाम खवाजा अबुलहसन यामिन-उद्*-दौल आसफखाँ था जो मिर्जा गियाथबेग एतिमादुद्*दौला के पुत्र तथा प्रखयात सम्राज्ञी नूरजहाँ के भाई थे। इस प्रकार अर्जुमन्द बानों नूरजहाँ की भतीजी एवं मिर्जा की पौत्री थीं। इनके जन्म, मृत्यु आदि की तिथ्यिों के बारे में अनेक भ्रान्तियाँ हैं, और उन तिथ्यिों में अनेक वर्षों का अन्तर है। हमारे लेख की कथावस्तु पर इन भ्रान्तियाँ हैं, और उन तिथ्यिों में अनेक वर्षों का अन्तर है। हमारे लेख की कथावस्तु पर इन भ्रान्तियों के कारण कोई विशेष अन्तर नहीं पड़ता है।, अतः हम पुरातत्व सर्वेक्षण विभाग द्वारा १९८२ में प्रकाशित पुस्तिका 'ताज म्युजियम' में दी हुई तिथ्यिाँ ही प्रामाणिक मान लेते हैं, जिसके अनुसार इनका जन्म १४ रजब १००१ हिजरी तदनुसार ६ अप्रैल सन्* १५९३, शाहजहादा खुर्रम केसाथिविवाह ९ रवी उल अव्वल १०२१ हि. तदनुसार ३० अप्रैल सन्* १६१२ ई. एवं चौदहवीं सन्तान को जन्म देते समय बरहानपुर में मृत्यु १७ जिल्काद १०४० हिजरी तदनुसार ७ जून सन्* १६३१ ई. को हई थी। 

   मुखय विडम्बना यह है कि किंवदन्तियों ने इनके बारे में इतिहास में स्थान पा लिया है एवं बिना किसी ठोस प्रामाणिक आधार पर अथवा बिना कोई खोजबीन किये उनको आँख बन्द कर स्वीकार कर लिया गया है। कहा जाता है कि यह अनन्य सुन्दर थी एवं शाहजहाँ इन्हें अत्यन्त प्रेम करता था। इनका विवाह शाहजहादा खुर्रम से राजनीतिक कारणों से हुआ था। अतः इनके युवराज पत्नी के रूप में चयन में इनकी सुन्दरता ही प्रमुख कारण थी। इसका कोई आधार नहीं है, फिर भी नूरजहाँ की भतीजी होने के कारण इनके सुन्दर होने में सन्देह करने का भी कोई पर्याप्त कारण नहीं है, अतः हम बिना हिचक स्वीकार कर लेते हैं कि यह सुन्दरी थीं। इनके सुन्दर होने के कारण शाहजहाँ इन पर जान न्यौछावर करता था, यह मानने के लिये हम फिर भी विवश नहीं है। शाहजहाँ के हरम में ५,००० से अधिक पत्नियाँ उप-पत्नियाँ आदि थीं। इनके अतिरिक्त अन्य अनेक विवाहित महिलाओं के साथ शाहजहाँ के कुत्सित सम्बन्धों सेइतिहास के पृष्ठ काले हो रहे हैं। शाहजहाँ के विवाहोत्तर सम्बन्ध न केवल इनके जीवनकाल में थे, अपितु इनकी मृत्यु के उपरान्त तो वह अत्यन्त उच्दृंखल हो गया था।

----------


## shriram

मुमताज़-उज-जमानी उर्फ अर्जुमन्द बानों का देहान्त अपनी चौहदवीं सन्तान के जन्मोपरान्त लगभग चालीस वर्ष की आयु में हुआ था अर्थात्* वह यौवन की सीमा लाँघ कर अधेड़ावस्था को प्राप्त हो चुकी थीं, फिर भी यदि शाहजहाँ के अन्य युवतियों से सम्बन्ध न रहे होते तब तो यह मानने का कुछ कारण हो सकता था कि शाहजहाँ इनके प्रति पूर्ण समर्पित थ। इतने पर भी कोई विवशता न होते हुए भी हम कुछ देर के लिये यह स्वीकार कर लेते हैं कि शाहजहाँ इनके प्रति अत्यधिक अनुरक्त था तथा इनकी अन्तिम इच्छा पूरी करने के लिये कुछ भी कर सकता था। वास्तव में पुरुष के लिये अपनी प्रियतमा की इच्छा पूर्ण करना विशेष आनन्दायक होता है और यदि वह अन्तिम इच्छा हो तो पूर्ण सन्तुष्टि प्राप्त होती है। पाठकों की सूचना के लिये एक बार यह पुनः स्पष्ट कर दूं कि शाहजादा खुर्रम एवं मुमताज के प्रेम के चर्चे न तो विवाह पूर्व के उपलब्ध हैं तथा न ही विवाह के पश्चात्* के, जैसे कि नूरजहाँ एवं जहाँगीर के प्रेम प्रकरण उपलबधहैं।

   यह स्वीकार कर लेने के उपरान्त कि सम्राज्ञी सुन्दरी अथवा अतीव सुन्दरी थी तथा इस आयु में भी शाहजहाँ उन पर पूर्ण रूप से अनुरक्त ही नहीं पागलपन की सीमा तक समर्पित थ, अब तीसरी किंवदन्ती पर भी विचार कर लें। कहते हैं कि मरते समय इन्होंने सम्राट्* शाहजहाँ से वचन लिया था कि वह इनकी कब्र के ऊपर एक भव्य स्मारक बनवायेगा।

   अधिक विवाद में न जाकर हम पाठकों के सन्मुख वह दृश्य लाना चाहते हैं, जो मुमताज उज ज़मानी के अन्तिम क्षण थे।

   भारत सरकार का पुरातत्व सर्वेक्षण विभाग द्वारा प्रकाशित 'ताज म्यूजियम' (सन्* १९८२) के पृष्ठ ३ तक हम पाठकों को ले जाना चाहेंगे। इस पृष्ठ पर दोनों के अन्तिम मिलन का बड़ा ही मार्मिक् एवं सटीक विवरण दियाहै। विद्वान्* लेखक स्वीकार करता है कि लोककथानुसार मुमताज ने शाहजहाँ से एक भव्य स्मारक बनाने की विनती की थी एवं उनके आपसी प्रेम को ध्यान में रखते हुए इस विश्वास को बल भी मिला, परन्तु उक्त पुस्तक के लेखक-द्वय के अनुसार शाहजहाँ की दरबारी पुस्तकों के अनुसार, 'शाहजादी जहाँनारा ने सम्राट्* शाहजहाँ को अपनी माता के अन्तिम समय के आगमन की सूचना देते हुए उसे अन्दर आने को कहा। इस भयानक समाचार को सुन शाहजहाँअत्यन्त उद्विग्न हो गया, और जब वह अपनी विश्वासपात्र जीनसंगिनी की शैया के समीप हपुँचा तब रानी अतीव अशान्त तथा आवेग से पूर्ण थी।

----------


## shriram

उसने एक दृष्टि में ही समझ लिया कि यह उन दोनों का अन्तिम मिलन है एवं अब विछोह का लम्बा समय सम्मुख है। उस कुलीन वंश की सम्राज्ञी, जिसका हृदय दुःख एवं मस्तिष्क पश्चात्तापपूर्ण था, ने विलपते हुए विदा माँगी एवं अपनी अन्तिम इच्छा प्रकट की। वह अन्तिम श्वास तक सम्राट से अपनी संतानों के प्रति दया एवं कृपा की विनय करती रही एवं अपने माता-पिता का ध्यान रखने का आग्रह करती रही थी।'

   तो यह थी सम्राज्ञी की अन्तिम इच्छा जो 'शाहजहाँनामा' जैसी पुस्तकों में लिखी है। इस सत्य से परिचित होने के पश्चात्* हम उस महान्* आत्मा के प्रति नमन करते हैं कि उसने स्वयं के लिये कुछ नहीं मांगा था यहाँ तक उसे याद रखने तक का आग्रह नहीं किया था। उसके लिये या उसके नाम पर यादगार बनाना तो दूर की बात थी। स्पष्ट है कि जब सम्राज्ञी को इस भव्य भवन में दफनामा प्रचारित किया गया तो कारण के रूप में शाहजहाँ की साम्राज्ञी के प्रति असीमित अनुराग एवं सम्राज्ञी से उसकी अन्तिम अच्छिा का प्रदर्शन आदि शाही चाटुकारों के लिये सुन्दर विषय थे जिसका रसिकों पर हीनहीं जनसाधारण पर अच्छा प्रभाव पड़ा एवं वह शाहजहाँ द्वारा इस अनुपम भवन को हथ्यिाने के लिये अपनाये गये कुत्सित षड्*यन्त्र आदि से अनभिज्ञ ही रहा। 

   हम एक बार पुनः उन पाठकों की सन्तुष्टि के लिये स्वीकार कर लेते हैं कि अनन्य सुन्दरी एवं अपनी सबसे चहेती प्रियतमा सम्राज्ञी की अन्तिम इच्छा पालन करने हेतु न सही, परन्तु शाहजहाँ ने अपनी इच्छा से ही यह भव्य स्मारक बनवाया होगा। पाठकों की सुविधा हेतु हम यहाँ पर यह भी स्पष्ट कर दें कि इतिहासकारों के अनुसार आगरा स्थिति लाल किले में दीवाने-ए-आम, दीवान-ए-खास तथा शीमहल आदि भवन शाहजहाँ द्वारा सन्* १६३४ से सन्* १६३८ ई. तक बनवाये गये थे अर्थात्* सम्राज्ञी की मृत्यु के कई वर्षों बाद इनका निर्माण किया गया था। अब प्रश्न यह उठता है कि जीवन काल में शाहजहाँ अपनी मलिकाये-जान एवं जहान अर्जुमन्द बानों बेगम को रखता कहाँ पर था। उसे सजा संवार कर बैठाने के लिये उसने लगभग १८ वर्ष के दाम्पत्य जीवन में जिसमें उसके राज्यकाल के भी तीन वर्ष सम्मिलित हैं उसने कौन-सा राजप्रसाद बनवाया था। पाठको को याद दिला दें कि जो सूची महलों एवं भवनों की डच ईस्ट इण्डिया कम्पनी के कर्मचारी ने बनाई थी उसमें राजा केप्रासाद का कोई उल्लेख नहीं है। इसमें सम्राज्ञी के पिता आसफखाँ का भवन अवश्य है। क्या यह सब हमें स्वीकार करने को विवश नहीं करता कि यह सुन्दरी भी सम्राट्* की अन्य नवयुवती सुन्दरियों सहित लाल किले की उन्हीं दड़बेनुमा किसी कोठरी में जीवनयापन करती थी।

----------


## shriram

स्पष्ट है कि जो शाहजहाँ, शाहजादा, युवराज एवं सम्राट्* होते हुए भी अपनी विश्व सुन्दरी को एक साधारण से निवास-स्थल अथवा महल के अतिरिक्त कुछ न दे सका उसने अपनी उसी सम्राज्ञी की स्मृति को अक्षुण्ण रखने हेतु एक भव्य स्मारक बनवाया था, यह सुनने में तो कर्णप्रिय प्रतीत हो सकता है, परन्तु तर्क की कसौटी पर खरा नहीं उतरता है।

   समसामयिक सुन्दर नारी-स्वभाव की मनोवैज्ञानिक विवेना के अनुसार यह सम्भव है तथा स्वाभाविक भी है कि ईर्ष्या के वशीभूत होकर अर्जुमन्द बनानो ने इस भवन को प्राप्त करने की इछा अपने जीवन काल में एकाधिक बार की हो। राज्य कर्मचारी का भव्य भवन सम्राज्ञी की आँखें में न खटके यह अकल्पनीय है। इस दुराशा एवं हताशा की दशा में दोनों में प्रेम-मनुहार-रूठना-मनाना आदि भी चलता रहा होगा। शाहजहाँ ने, (स्वाभाविक है) उचित अवसर आने तक प्रतीक्षा करने की कहकर सम्राज्ञी को बहलायाफुसलाया भी होगा। अन्ततः वह सुयोग आया भी, परन्तु रानी की मृत्यु के पशत्* ही एवं रानी के शव के रूप में दरबारयिों, चाटुकारों, चापलूसों एवं खलनायकों का षड्*यन्त्र रंग लाया। कुछ ने शाहजहाँ को उकसाया, कुछ ने जयसिंह को समझाया बुझाया और इस सब नाटक की परिणति उस भव्श्य भवन के बलात्* अधिकार में हुई। ऊपर तथा नीचे की दो कब्रें चिल्ला-चिल्ला कर कह रही हैं, वह करुण कहानी। किसी के पास क्या उत्तर है ? ऊपर-नीचे दो कब्रें क्योंबनाई गई थीं ? नीचे की कब्र छिपी एवं गोपनीय थी। ऊपर की कब्र धोखा देने के लिये झूठी बनाई गई थी कि यदि एकाएक विद्रोह हो तो वास्तविक कब्र सुरक्षित रहे एवं विप्लवी ऊपर की नकली कब्र तोड़-फोड़ कर ही मन की भड़ास निकाल संतुष्टि प्राप्त कर लें। तो यह कहानी है उस परी की जो अपने जीवन-काल में अपने उस प्रियतम से अपने लिये भव्य-भवन प्राप्त न कर सकी थी जो इस देश का महान्* शासक कहा जाता था।

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन  


http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/bhumika 


  १४ कुछ विसंगतियाँ 


  प्रत्येक धार्मिक स्थल के बनाने, उपयोग करने एवं अनुरक्षण के लिये कुछ नियम-उपनियम होते हैं और उनका पालन करना अति आवश्यक होता है, विशेष कर सत्रहवीं शताब्दी में तो उनके उल्लंघन कीकल्पना भी नहीं की जा सकती थी। 
 अतः यदि आज हमें ताजमहल में कुछ ऐसी वस्तुएँ दिखाई देती हैं, जिनका कब्र, कब्रिस्तान अथवा मकबरे से कोई सम्बन्ध ही न हो तो मन में शंका का उदय होता है।
  पुनः यदि कोई ऐसी वस्तु भी दिखाई दे जाए जो मकबरे आदि की भावना के ही विपरीत हो तो उक्त शंका अधिक दृढ़ होकर प्रमाण का रूप धारण कर लेती है।
  ऐसी ही कुछ विसंगतियों के बारे में हम इस परिच्छेद में चर्चा करेंगे जो ताजमहल परिसर में अनेक संखया में बिखरी पड़ी हैं, परन्तु जिन पर कभी गवेषणा नहीं की गई है।

   जब हम इस प्रकार की विसंगतियों की चर्चा प्रारम करते हैं तो हमारे मार्ग में कुछ वे तर्क, वितर्क एवं कुतर्क आड़े आते हैं, जो वे लोग करते हैं जिन्हें इस महान भवन की सारी प्रक्रिया में शाहजहाँ के अतिरिक्त कुछ दिखाई ही नहीं देता है और अन्ततः वे इस कुतर्क की शरण लेते हैं कि अकबर के समान ही शाहजहाँ भी हिन्दू-मुस्लिम गंगा-यमुनी संस्कृति का पोषक था, अतः उसने जान-बूझकर इस भवन को हिन्दू चिन्हों से अलंकृत किया था। महान अकबर के बारे में मैं कुछ नहीं कहना चाहता हूँ, परन्तु शाहजहाँ एक कट्*टर सुन्नी शासक था, जिसके कुकृत्य बादशाहनामा एवं इतिहास के पृष्ठों पर अंकित हैं। 
 उन कृत्यों को यहाँ पर उद्धृत कर वातावरण को विषाक्त नहीं करना चाहता हूँ पर इतना तो सरल बुद्धि से समझा जा सकता है कि कोई भी व्यक्ति या तो कब्र-मस्जिद बनवायेगा अथवा महल-मन्दिर।
  दोनों का मिलाजुला अजूबा क्यों खड़ा करेगा ? 
 यदि वह ऐसा बनायेगा भी तो स्पष्ट घोषित भी करेगा। शाहजहाँ ने तो मात्र इतना घोषित किया है कि मैंने रानी का शव इस भव्श्य भवन में दफनाया है तथा उसे धार्मिक रूप देने और अपने नाम का ठप्पा लगाने हेतु कुरान लिखा दी थी। बस बन गया ताजमहल।

   प्रत्येक धर्म के अनुसार मनुष्य की मृत्यु के पश्चात्* मृत आत्मा की शान्ति एवं मुक्ति के लिये प्रयास किये जाते है। अतः कब्रिस्तान का निर्माण शान्त वातावरण में किया जाता है। 
 उनका विकास आमोदालय, मनोरंजनगृह एवं पर्यटन-स्थल के रूप में नहीं हो सकता। इसी मौलिक दृष्टिकोण को लेकर अब हम एक बार ताजमहल का भ्रमण करेंगे तथा वहाँ पर स्थित प्रत्येक वस्तु का सूक्ष्म निरीक्षण करेंगे।

   ताजमहल के संगमरमर निर्मित मुखय भवन के चारों ओर विशाल प्राँगण हैं। इसके उत्तर की ओर यमुना नदी प्रवहमान है। पूर्व की ओर जमातखाना अथवा मेहमानखाना (जवाब) नामकविशाल भवन है। पश्चिम की ओर इसके समान ही बना जो भवन है उसे मस्ज़िद कहते हैं। इसके दक्षिण की ओर विशाल बाग है तथा एक द्वार है। इस द्वार के बाहर आने पर एक विशाल प्राँगण है, जिसे जिलोखाना कहते हैं। इस जिलोखाना के चारों ओर चार विशाल द्वार हैं। दक्षिण की ओर का द्वार काफी ऊँचाई पर है और उस तक सीढ़ियों द्वारा जा कर ताजगंज नामक मुहल्ले में जाया जा सकता है। इस द्वार का सही नाम 'श्री दरवाजा है जो अब बिगड़ कर सीढ़ी दरवाजा कहलाने लगा है। हमारी यात्रा इसी 'श्री' द्वार से प्रारम्भ होगी।

----------


## shriram

'श्री' दरवाजा नाम स्वयं में ही यह स्पष्ट करता है कि उसका शाहजहाँ अथवा उसके कृतित्व से दूर का भी सम्बन्ध नहीं है। इस द्वार के ऊपर (ताजगंज से आते समय) एक खाली स्थान है। 
 यह खाली स्थन या ताख प्रत्येक प्राचीन मन्दिर या भवन के प्रवेश द्वार के ऊपर मिलेगा। इस खाली स्थान या ताख में प्रथम पूज्यनीय गणेश जी की प्रतिमा की स्थापना करने की परिपाटी अनादि काल से आज तक चली आ रही है। 
 श्री गणेश जी को मस्तक झुकाकर नमन करने की परम्परा युगों-युगों से रही है, तत्पश्चात्* ही कोई हिन्दू भवन अथवा मन्दिर में प्रवेश करता है। 
 आज यह स्थान खाली है, क्यों खाली है अथवाएक स्थान खाली क्यों बनायागया, इसका सन्तोषजनक उत्तर किसी के पास नहीं है। फिर भी आज की तिथि में यह स्थान खाली है।
  इस स्थान पर गणेश प्रतिमा कभी रही होगी, यह विश्वास करने का प्रबल कारण होते हुए भी इसे प्रमाण रूप में स्वीकार कर लेना भी युक्ति-संगत नहीं होगा।

   श्रीद्वार को पार कर अब हम पुनः जिलोखाना नामक विशाल प्रांगण में आ जाते हैं। इस प्रांगण की लम्बाई एक हजार फीट तथा चौड़ाई चार सौ फीट है। इस प्रांगण के चारों ओर अनेक कमरे बने हुए हैं। यदि हम नगर (लालकिला) की ओर से जिलोखाना में प्रवेश करते हैं तो पहले हमको अनेक दुकानें मिलेंगी जो उपरोक्त पूर्व निर्मित कमरों में ही स्थित हैं। इसके आगे जो कमरे हैं उनकी लम्बाई-चौड़ाई १२ द्द्र १२ फीट १२ द्द्र १५ फीट है। कुछ बड़े कमरे ३५ द्द्र १५ फीट माप के भी हैं। कुछ बरामदे भी हैं। इन कमरों-बरामदों आदि का प्रयोग यात्रियों, सन्तरियों को ठहराने या अस्तबलों आदि के रूप में होता रहा होगा।

   इस प्रांगण के पूर्व में जो द्वार है उसके पास दक्षिणी दीवार के पास सरहन्दी बेगम की कब्र है। यह शाहजहाँ की पहली बेगम थी। इसका कोई ब्यौरा प्राप्त नहीं है कि यह कब तथा कहाँ पर मरी थींतथा इनको यहाँ कब दफनायागया था।
   इसी प्रकार पश्चिम द्वार के आगे दक्षिणी दीवार के पास सती-उन-निसा खानम की कब्र है जो शाहजहाँ के हरम की प्रभारी थी तथा कहते हैं जो बुरहानपुर से अर्जुमन्द बानों के शव के साथ आई थीं।
  इस प्रकार 'श्री' दरवाजा के दोनों ओर समान दूरी पर दो कब्रें स्थित हैं। इस प्रकार यह विशाल प्रांगण भी कब्रिस्तान ही हुआ, परन्तु इसका नाम है जिलोखाना अर्थात्* आमादालय; वह स्थान जहाँ पर नागरिक गायन, वादन, नृत्य आदि से मनोरंजन करते करात हों। 
 यदि आप 'श्री' दरवाजा को ध्यानपूर्वक देखें तो उसके दोनां ओर दो खाली स्थान बने हैं जिन पर बैठ कर वादक लोग शहनाई आदि बजाते थे। 
 ओंकारेश्वर तथा अन्य अनेक मन्दिरों में इस प्रकार के बने हुए स्थान आज भी प्राप्य हैं। आप सहज ही अनुमान लगा सकते हैं कि पूव्र स्थित भवन के जिन कमरों में यात्री ठहरते थे, तथा आमोद-प्रमोद करते थे, उसी के आधार पर पुराने नाम का अनुवाद स्वरूप आज का नाम 'जिलोखाना' चल रहा है। इस प्रांगण को अधिकार में लेने के लिए कब्रें बनाई गई थीं। अन्यथा कब्रिस्तान में कमरों-बरामदों आदि क्या उपयोग है ?

----------


## shriram

अब हम जिलोखाना के मध्य में खड़ेहोकर यदि निरीक्षण करें तो अपने चारों ओर लाल पत्थर से बने अनेक भवन एवं दीवारें पायेंगे। इन पर अनेक छतियाँ विशिष्ट हिन्दू शैली की मिलेंगीं। इन भवनों के नीवं के ऊपर का अलंकरण, बरामदों की बनावट, खम्भें, छतें, बुर्जियाँ यहाँ तक की छतों की बनावट, उसकी पच्चीकारी आदि में राजस्थानी कला बोलती-सी प्रतीत होती है।

   अब इस प्राँगण के उत्तर स्थित मुखय द्वार पर आयं अर्थात्* उस द्वार पर जहाँ से खड़े होकर ताजमहल स्पष्ट दिखाई देता है। इस द्वार का माप १४० द्द्र ११० फीट है। इसके चारों ओर चार अष्ट पहलू स्तमभ हैं, जिनके ऊपर छतरियाँ स्थित हैं। मुखय द्वार ४२ फीट चौड़ा है जिसके ऊपर एक लाल कली है। ध्यान से देखने पर कली में त्रिशूल स्पष्ट दिखाई पड़ेगा।

   यहीं पर दाहिनी तथा बाईं ओर संगमरमर की दो पटि्*टकाओंपर एक सूचना (बाईं ओर अंग्रेजी में तथा दाहिनी और हिन्दीं में) लिखी मिलेगी। सूचना इस प्रकार है : 'ताजमहल को सम्राट्* शाहजहाँ (१६२७-१६४८) ने अपनी बेगम मुमताज महल के मकबरे के रूप में १६३१ और १६४३ के बीच बनवाया। मुमताज महल का वास्तविक नाम अर्जुमन्द था और वे आसफखाँ की पुत्री थीं।उनका जन्म १५९२ में और शाहजहाँ से विवाह १६१२ मेंहुआ था। उनकी मृत्यु अपने चौदहवें शिशु के जन्म के पश्चात्* १६३१ में हुई। सम्राट्* भी अपनी मृत्यु के बाद यहीं सम्राज्ञी के पास दफनाये गये।

 '  इस सूचना में यद्यपि कुछ विशेष नहीं है तथा स्पष्ट है कि यह सूचना शाहजहाँ की मृत्यु उपरान्त ही नहीं अपितु स्पष्ट रूप से अंग्रेजों द्वारा लगाई गई होगी जो कि इसके समान ही बाईं ओर की अंग्रेजी सूचना से स्पष्ट है। फिर भी यह महत्वपूर्ण है, क्योंकि यदि हम ध्यानपूर्वक इस संगमरमर की पटि्*टका के नीचे लाल पत्थर के ऊपर बने अलंकरण को देखें तो गणेश जी की अनेक भव्य मूर्तियाँ स्पष्ट दिखाई देंगी जैसे ऊपर लिखी सूचना का परिहास उड़ा रही हों।
  दो गणपति एक साथ, दोनों ओर शुण्ड, दन्त, नीचे का भाग आदि। मस्तक पर मुकुट, ऊपर केले का बन्दनवार उसके आगे अलंकरण पुनः दो गणपति........। इसप्रकार यह गणपति प्रतिमाएं श्रृंखलाबद्ध रूप में इस भवन के चारों ओर, अन्दर-बाहर सहस्त्रों की संखया में विद्यमान हैं। 
 समय एवं ऋतुओं की ओर अनेक प्रतिमाएं झरण के कारण घिसकर समाप्त हो गई हैं और भारत सरकार ने कृपापूर्वक उन्हीं के समान नई भव्श्य प्रतिमाएँ नवीन पत्थरों पर उत्कीर्ण करा कर उन स्थानों पर लगवा दी हैं, अर्थात्*भारत सरकार को इन गणपति प्रतिमाओं का ज्ञान तो है फिर भी अपना धर्म निरपेक्ष स्वरूप बनाये रखने की चेष्टा हेतु उपरिलिखित पटि्*टका हटाने को तत्पर नहीं है।
  सरकार के तत्पर होने का प्रश्न भी नहीं है। आज कोई सरकार हो या सरकारी अधिकारी, न्याय के लिये स्वतः निर्णय कोई नहीं लेता है जब तक कि कोई मांग न हो, आन्दोलन अथवा उग्र आन्दोलन न हो।

   अब हम भीतर चलते हैं भीतरी फाटक पार कर एक ऊँचे चबूतरे पर खड़े हैं सामने मध्य में फव्वारों की पंक्ति है। उनके दोनों ओर मोरपंखी के वृक्षों की पंक्ति, कुछ छोटे कुछ पूरे। यहाँ से स्फटिक श्वेत विशाल भवन अपनी शुभ्र आभा को बिखेरता हुआ स्पष्ट दिखाई देता है।
  इसी को ताजमहल कहते हैं। इसके विशाल फाटक के ऊपर अधखिला कमल पुष्प, पुष्प के दोनों ओर की बनी बेलें जो अति लुभावनी हैं। उसके ऊपर कुरान लिखी है। उसके गुम्बज की चित्रकारी भी स्पष्ट दिखाई देती है। यह सभी मिलकर अद्*भुत दृश्य बनाते हैं।

   इस समस्त वर्णन को सुनकर पाठकों के अंतस को कुछ छू-सा अवश्य गया होगा। कमल पुष्प, बेलें, घंटियों की माला, द्विसर्प आदि-आदि, सभी कुछ हिन्दू संस्कृति के अंग, सभी प्राचीन भवनों एवंमन्दिरों की शोभा; परन्तु बीच में कुरान भी है। यह सब क्या है ? आपकी समस्या का समाधान भी यहीं उपस्थित हैं।

   जहाँ आप खड़े हैं पीछे मुड़ कर देखिये। जो कुछ आपने सामने देखा उसी की प्रतिकृति आपके पीछे भी उत्कीर्ण है। 
 अन्तर केवल इतना है कि आपके सामने वाला भवन शुभ्र प्रस्तर का है तो पीछे वाला लाल पत्थर का, अस्तु पीछे की ओर उत्कीर्ण आकृतियाँ सुस्पष्ट नहीं हैं। 
 ध्यान से देखने पर आप पायेंगे कि कुरान के अक्षर काफी बड़े हैं-दो ढाई फीट तक, परन्तु उपरोक्त अन्य आकृतियाँ अपेक्षाकृत लघु हैं। अब पुनः सामने ध्यान से देखिये। कुरान को छोड़ सभी आकृतियाँ सुस्पष्ट दिखाई दे रही हैं, यहाँ तक कि छोटे-छोटे फूल पत्ती घंटियाँ आदि, परन्तु कुरान ! उसका तो आभास मात्र ही प्रतीत हो रहा है।
  अत्यन्त धूमिल-कई स्थानों पर तो पुती-सी प्रतीत होती है, कोई अक्षर स्पष्ट दृष्टिगोर नहीं होता है। 
 इन दोनों प्रकार की कृतियों में विरोधाभास वह भी इतना अधिक क्यों ? 
 जबकि कुरान सहित अन्य सभी आकृतियाँ शाहजहाँ द्वारा निर्मित कही जाती हैं।
  क्या शाहजहाँ ने मात्र कुरान ही लिखाई थी ? 
 इससे क्या यह प्रमाणित नहीं हो जाता कि अन्य कृतियाँ शाहजहाँद्वारा निर्मित नहीं है।

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन  


http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/bhumika 


  १५ कुछ अन्य विसंगतियाँ  


  पिछले अध्याय में भ्रमण के अन्तर्गत हम धूमिल कुरान को निहार रहे थे। उर्दू, फारसी, अरबी आदि भाषाओं की लिपि के अधिकांश अक्षर गोलाकार हैं। अब यदि हम ध्यान से कुरान की ओर देखें तो स्पष्ट प्रतीत होगा कि अधिसंखय गोल अक्षरों को भी लम्बा बना कर लिखा गया है, अर्थात्* पहले एक सीधी रेखा खींची गई है तथा जब वह समाप्त-प्राय होने को है तो उसे घुमाकर सही अक्षर के रूप में लिख दिया गया है। 
 यदि आस-पास के बेलबूटों, घंटियों, नागों तथा कुरान का निर्माता एक ही व्यक्ति होता तो उसका अभिकल्प भी एक-सा होता।
  स्पष्ट है पहले बने हुए भवन की वास्तविक झाँकी को ध्यान में न रखते हुए अमानत खान खीराजी ने कहीं दूर बैठ कर कुरान लिखी थी। बाद में उन पत्थरों को चिपका दिया गया। 
 आप तर्क दे सकते हैं कि शीराजी ने कुरान लिखी थी तथा बेलबूटों का कारीगर कोई अन्य शिल्पी रहा होगा। यह सत्य है कि शिल्पी तो दो-चार नहीं हजारों हो सकते हैं, परन्तु उनको मनमानी करने की आज्ञा तो नहीं दी जा सकती है। 
 पूरा भवन यदि शाहजहाँ ने बनवाया होता तो सारी संरचना उसकी देखरेख मेंहुई होती अथवा उसके द्वारा नियुक्त प्रभारी अधिकारी की देखरेख में जो शाहजहाँ की इच्छा तथा अभिकल्प के आधार पर निर्माण-कार्य कराता, परन्तु जब अकेली कुरान ही लिखनी थी तो पूरे भवन का अभिकल्प उपलब्ध होने का प्रश्न ही नहीं। एक पत्थर पर कुरान लिखकर शंहशाह को दिखा दी गई होगी। कुरान चूँकि स्वयं में सुन्दर ढंग से लिखी गई थी, अतः शाहजहाँ को भा गई होगी। 
 जब लिखित कुरान को पत्थर सहित भवन पर लगाया जाएगा तब यह कैसी फबेगी इसकी कल्पना कौन कर सकता था ? तथ किसमें इतना साहस था कि जिस शिलालेख की शहंशाह ने प्रशंसा कर दी उसकी कोई आलोचना कर सके। पूरी लिखी जाने पर समस्त पत्थरों को लगा दियागया होगा।
  उस समय शाहजहाँ आगरा में उपस्थित भी न रहा होगा, क्योंकि राजधानी दिल्ली जा चुकी थी। नई लिखवट होने के कारण कुरान के अक्षर दिख रहे होंगे तथा आसपास की अनुकृतियों पर भारी पड़ रहे होंगे, अतः सभी ने प्रशंसा की होगी। फिर कसी को इन विसंगतियों की चिन्ता क्यों होने लगी ? उनका अभिप्राय तो कब्जा बरकरार रखने हेतु कुरान लिखकर अपने नाम का ठप्पा लगाना मात्र था। 

   एक उदाहरण और है। मुमताज एवं शाहजहाँकी चारों कब्रों पर भी उनकेनाम तथा प्रशंसा आदि लिखी हैं, परन्तु उनकी लिपि फारसी होते हुए भी लिखावट गोल है। कारण स्पष्ट है। इस लेखन का निर्माता औरंगजे़ब था।

   अब हम बीच की नहर के साथ-साथ उसकी बाईं ओर चलते हुए मध्य भाग तक आते हैं। यहाँ पर मध्य में एक चबूतरा है। उसके दाएं-बायें भी नहर चलती हैं, परन्तु उनमें फव्वारें नहीं हं। जहाँ पर यह नहरें समाप्त होती हैं उसके सामने ही दोनों ओर पूर्वी एवं पश्चिमी दीवारों से लगे दो मंजिले दो भवन बने हैं, जिनका माप ६० द्द्र २० फीट है।

----------


## shriram

यह दोनों भवन विशिष्ट हिन्दू शैली में बने हैं तथा इनके ऊपर अष्ट-भुजी शिखर एवं कलश हैं।
  इन दोनों का नाम कुछ दिन पूर्व तक 'नक्कार खाना' था तथा इसी नाम की पटि्*टका भी लगी थी। 
 जब यह प्रश्न जोर-शोर से उछाला गया कि नक्कारखाना का अर्थ उस स्थल से हुआ जहाँ पर वान यन्त्र रखे जाते हों अथवा उन्हें बजाया जाता हो। 
 पहले तो मुस्लिम धर्म में ही संगीत निषिद्ध है, उस पर भी धर्म कोई भी हो मकबरे अथवा कब्रिस्तान तो आमोद-प्रमोद के स्थल नहीं है, फिर साथ ही लग हुई मस्जिद है। उसके समीप भी संगीत वह तो सर्वथा वर्जित है।
  इस आलोचना कासमुचित उत्तर न दे पाने के कारण उपरोक्त 'नक्कारखाना' नाम की पटि्*टकाएँ उतार ली गई तथा बाएं ओर वाले भवन को 'संग्राहलय' घोषित कर दिया गया। आइए, इसके अन्दर का दृश्य देखते हैं।

   अन्दर जाने पर एक बड़ा कमरा मिलता हे तथा उसके सामने, दाहिने तथा बायें तीन अन्य छोटे कमरे हैं जिनका प्रवेश मुखय बड़े कमरे में होकर ही है। इन कमरों में शाहजहाँ कालीन एवं बाद की बहुमूल्य सामग्रियाँ हैं जिनका इस लेख की विषयवस्तु से कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं है। अतः हम लोग सबसे पहले मुखय बड़े कमरे से दाहिनी ओर के बड़े कमरे में जायेंगे।

----------


## shriram

अन्दर घुसते ही बाईं ओर सबसे पहले ताजमहल का चित्र है जो यमुना नदी की ओर से बनाया गया है। इस चित्र में यमुना से मिली दीवार के पूव्र एवं पश्चिमी छोरों के समीप दो द्वार स्पष्ट दिखई देते हैं।
  यह वही द्वार हैं जिनमें से पूर्व द्वार की चौखट की लकड़ी को तेज़ चाकू से छील कर अमरीका भेजा गया था तथा जहाँ से इसकी आयु आज (सन्* १७) से लगभग ६३८ वर्ष पूर्व की कूती गई थी।
  इस 'शरारत' के उजागर होने के पश्चात्* भारत सरकार ने अत्यन्त वीरता के साथ उक्त दोनों द्वारों की लकड़ी के चौखट-दरवाजे हटा दिये तथा उन्हें ईंट पत्थरगारे से बन्द करा दिया, यद्यपि वे अभी भी दिखाई देते हैं।
  सम्भवतः इस लेख के प्रकाशित होने के पश्चात्* उपरोक्त चित्र तथा कई अन्य ऐसे ही चित्र भी संग्राहलय से हटा दिये जायेंगे जिससे भविष्य में कोई सिद्ध ही नहीं कर सके कि यहाँ पर कोई द्वार था।

   इसी कमरे में मेज क्र. ५ पर शाहजहाँ के तीन फरमानों की फोटो प्रतियाँ रखी हैं। यह फरमान बादशाह शाहजहाँ ने आमेर (जयपुर) के राजा जयसिंह को भेजे थे तथा जिनमें राजा से संगमरमर भेजने की व्यवस्था करने का आग्रह किया गया था।

   इनमें पहला फरमान्* सितम्बर १६३२ का है जिसके अनुसार मुलुक शाह को संगमरमर की व्यवस्था करने के लिये भेजा जा रहा है जो सरकारी खजाने से भुगतान करेगा, आदि.... 

   दूसरा फरमान फरवरी १६३३ का है। इसकी भाषा से ज्ञात होता है कि इससे पूर्व भी एक फरमान भेजा गया था (परन्तु उस पर कोई कार्यवाही नहीं हुई) यह ध्यान में रखते हुए कि अधिसंखया में संगमरमर लाने के लिये गाड़ियों  की आवश्यकता है, अब सय्यद इलाहादाद (अल्लाहूद) को भेजा जा रहा है, आदि............... 

   तीसरा फारमान्* ७ सफर १०४७ हि. तजदनुसार १ जुलाई सन्* १६३७ ई. का है जिसके अनुसार आमेर तथा राजनगर मेंनिर्माण कार्य चल रहा है तथा राजा उस क्षेत्र के पत्थर कारीगरों को एकत्र कर इस कार्य पर लगा रहा है। फलतः मकराना पर कार्यरत कारीगरों की कमी हो गई है। राजा को आदेश दियागया कि इन कारीगरों को आमेर एवं राजनगर में एकत्र न कर मकराना भेजे। राजा को आदेश का पालन करने के लिये सचेत भी किया गया।

   इन फरमानों से क्या तात्पर्य निकलता है तथा क्यों रानी के मरते ही शाहजहाँ को संगमरमर की आवश्यकता पड़ गई और क्यों राजा जयसिंह आदेश मानने के स्थान पर अडंगां लगाता रहा आदि विषयों पर पूर्व में ही विस्तार से विचार कर चुके हैं।

   इसी संग्राहालय में 'ताज म्युजियम' नाम की एक पुस्तिका मिलती हे जिसका मूल्य रु. ३.२५ पै. है। यह डॉ. जेड. ए. देसाई एवं एच. के. कौल द्वारा लिखित तथा सन्* १९८२ में पुरातत्व सर्वेक्षण विभाग के महानिदेशक द्वारा प्रकाशित की गई थी। यह पुस्तक अंग्रेजी में है।

----------


## shriram

इस पुस्तक के पृष्ठ तीन पर इस कहावत को किंवदन्ती ही माना है कि बेगम ने मरते समय शाहजहाँ से अपने प्यार की यादगार सुरक्षित रखने के लिये एक भव्य भवन बनाने की इच्छा प्रकट की थी। दरबारी अभिलेखों के आधार पर यह बताया गया है कि अपनी अन्तिम भेंट में रानी ने लगाताररोते हुए अपने बच्चों का ध्यान रखने तथा अपने पिता आदि पर दया रखने की भीख ही मांगी थी।

   इसी पुस्तक के पृष्ठ चार-पांच पर लिखा है, 'दफनाने के लिये चुना गया अत्यन्त सुन्दर एवं ऊँचा स्थल जो नगर के दक्षिण में स्थित था तथा उस पर राजा मानसिंह का महल (मंज़िल) अवस्थित था जो उस समय उनके पौत्र राजा जयसिंह के स्वामित्व में था। यद्यपि राजा इसको उपहार स्वरूप दे देना अत्यन्त सम्मानजनक मानते, फिर भी सम्राट ने धार्मिक नियमों को ध्यान में रखते हुए (इसके) बदले में सरकारी भूमि से एक ऊँचा भवन दिया।'

   उपरोक्त कथन जो स्पष्टतः बादशाहनामा का ही अनुवाद है से सुसिद्ध है कि राजा मानसिंह का भव्य भवन लिया गया था, न कि खाली भूमिखण्ड।
  उपरोक्त भवन को गिरा कर नया भवन (राजमहल) बनाया गया, ऐसा इस पुस्तक में भी नहीं लिखा है। थोड़ा-सा परिवर्तन लेखकों ने अवश्य किया हैं उन्होंने लिखा है कि बदले में एक भवन दिया गया था। 
 उनके झूठा का पर्दाफाश उनकी भाषा से ही हो जाता है, 
  'ग्रान्टेड टु हिम इन एक्सेन्ज ए लोफ्टी रेसीडेन्स फ्राम द क्राउन लैण्ड।' 
  पाठक भली-भांति समझ सकते हैं कि सरकारी भूमि से एक भूखण्ड तो दिया जा सकता है, परन्तु भवन तो नहीं।
 एक भवन तो सरकारी भवनों से ही दिया जा सकता है। बादशहनामा के पृष्ठ ४०३ की पंक्ति ११ का अनुवाद इस प्रकार है, 
  'उस भवन के बदले सरकारी भूमि का एक टुकड़ा उन्हें दिया गया।'

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन  


http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/bhumika 


   १६ विसंगतियाँ ही विसंगतियाँ  


  संग्राहलय से बाहर आकर हम लोग पश्चिमी दीवार के साथ यमुना की ओर चलते हैं। हमारे दाहिनी ओर बगीचा है। जहाँ पर बगीचा समाप्त होता है वहाँ पर ८ द्द्र ४ फीट तथा ५फीट ऊँची चार दीवारों का संगमरमर के पत्थरों का घेरा बना है, जो अब पीला हो रहा है। इसकी दक्षिणी दीवार में लगभग ३.५ फीट का एक दरवाजा कटा है जो ऊपर से गोल है। यह वही स्थान है जहाँ पर रानी का शव बरहानपुर से लाकर १५ जमादुल सानी १०४१ हि (८ जनवरी सन्* १६३२ ई) को लगभग ६ मास के लिये रखा गया था अथवा कुछ इतिहासकारों के अनुसार अस्थायी रूप से दफनाया गया था। यह उन कतिपय स्थानों में से एक है जिनकी दूसरी प्रतिकृति दूसरी ओर उपलब्ध नहीं है। यहाँ पर खड़े होकर देखने से स्पष्ट प्रश्न उठता है कि कुछ सौ फीट की दूरी पर बनी हुई मुमताज की आधुनकि कब्र तक ले जाकर शव को भारत सम्राट्* शाहजहाँ के लिये दफनाना क्यों सम्भव नहीं हो सका ? क्यों छः मास तक शवयहाँ पर पड़ा हा ? शव तो सदैव ज़मीन में गाड़ जाता है उसके दफनाने के लिये किसी निर्माण की आवश्यकता नहीं होती है जो रानी की मृत्यु के लगभग एक वर्ष बाद तक चलता रहा हो और बाद में ही उसे दफनाया गया हो। इस स्थल को देखने से यह स्पष्ट प्रमाणित हो जाता है कि रानी का शव लाकर यहाँ रखना केवल उस षड्*यन्त्र का एक अंग था जिसके अन्तर्गत मनोवैज्ञानकि दवाब डालकर यह भवन राजा जयसिंह से छीना गया था।


   थोड़ा आगे चलने पर बगीचा समाप्त हो जाता है सामने ४ फीट ऊँचा एक फर्श दिखाई देता है जिसकी लम्बाई १७० फीट तथा चौड़ाई ३६५ फीट है। इसके पूर्व तथा पश्चिमी सिरों पर दो मंजिले दो भवन १९० द्द्र ८० फीट के बने हुए हैं जिनमें पश्चिमी भवन मस्जिद तथा पूर्वी भवन मेहमानखाना (अतिथिगृह) अथवा जवाब कहलाता है। इन दोनों के मध्य में स्थित है विवादास्पद भवन ताजमहल जो ३२८ वर्ग फीट में बना है। ताजमहल के मुखय भवन को छोड़ कर सारा निर्माण लाल पत्थर का है। अब हम मस्जिद की ओर चलते हैं।


   मस्जिद से ८० फीट पहले एक बुर्ज है जिसे बावली बुर्ज कहते हैं। यह सात मंजिला भवन है जिसकी चार मंजिलें भूमि के अन्दर हैं। ५० फीट व्यास के इस अष्टकोणीय भवन मेंप्रत्येक मंजिल में ज़ीने के अतिरिक्त ९ द्द्र ९ फीट के ६ कमरे हैं। सबसे नीचे बावली है, परन्तु आप उसे देख नहीं सकते हैं क्योंकि इसके सभी भाग बन्द हैं, अतः बाहर से ही देखिये। जहाँ तक दृष्टि जायेगी विशुद्ध राजस्थानी स्थापत्य कला का दिग्दर्शन होगा।


   मस्ज़िद


  १९० द्द्र ८० फीट की बैठक पर यह १९० द्द्र ५२ फीट का पश्चिमी दीवार से मिला यह भवन 'मस्जिद' कहलाता है। इसमें तीन ताख हैं जबकि मस्जिद में एक ताख की ही आवश्यकता होती है। यहाँ न तो बजू का स्थान है और न पानी की व्यवस्था, साथ ही मस्जिद की सबसे बड़ी आवश्यकता मुअज्जिम की मीनार भी नहीं है जहाँ से अजान दी जाती है। जिस भाग पर मुखय भवन एवं फाटक पर कुरान लिखी है उस भाग पर इस भवन में खाली पत्थर लगे हैं जिन्हें देखकर अनुमान लगाया जा सकता है कि शाहजहाँ से पहले कुरान न लिखे होने की दशा में ताजमहल का मुखय भवन कितना अधिक सुन्दर रहा होगा।


   फर्श पर लाल पत्थर के स्थान पर चिकने कलात्मक पत्थर लगे हैं जो प्रतयेक नमाजी के लिये निर्धारित स्थान के द्योतक हैं। इस प्रकार इसमें ५३९ व्यक्ति इतने ही पत्थरों पर एक साथ नमाज पढ़ सकते हैं।


   बीच में ताख के उत्तर वाले भाग में संगमरमर की तीन सीढ़ियांबना कर एक आसन बनाया गया है जिस पर बैठ कर मौलवी प्रवचन कर सकता है। इस आसन से नीचे के पत्थर तथा पीछे दीवार की कलात्मकता छि गई है जिससे सिद्ध होता है कि इस भवन को छीनने के बाद इसे मस्जिद का स्वरूप प्रदान करने के लिये यह आसन बनाया गया होगा।

----------


## shriram

इसके तीनों ताखों के भवनों की छतें सूर्य चक्रम्* से सुशोभित हैं तथा सभी द्वारों के ऊपर मध्य में पुष्प हैं। खम्भों एवं अन्य भागों पर अलंकरण हैं तथा ऊपरी छत नाग (सर्प) श्रृंखलाओं से सजी हैं। इसके अतिरिक्त तीनों गुम्बजों पर उल्टा कमल पुष्प एवं कलश है।


   शाहजहाँ ने जब राजा जयसिंह से इस परिसर को प्राप्त किया तो जो भवन उसे पश्चिम में दिखाई दिया उसे मस्जिद में परिवर्तित कर दिया जबकि मस्जिद बनाने के कुछ आवश्यक नियम होते हैं यदि वास्तव में शाहजहाँ का विचार रानी के लिये मकबरा और साथ में मस्जिद भी बनाने का होता तो इस पूरे परिसर का परिदृश्य ही कुछ और होता तथा वे गम्भीर गल्तियाँ परिलक्षित नहीं होतीं जो आज स्पष्ट दिखाई देती हें। 

 यह सबसे गम्भीर मामला है और स्पष्ट सिद्ध करता है कि मस्जिद नामक भवन पर बलात्* अधिकार किया गया था न कि उसे मुस्लिम धार्मिक नियमों के अनुसार बनायागया था।


   मस्जिद का निर्माण नमाज पढ़ने के लिये किया जाता है और मान्यता यह है कि वही नमाज कबूल (स्वीकार) होती है जो काबे की ओर रुख करके पढ़ी जाए। इसके लिये मस्जिद बनाते समय सिम्त (दिशा) बाँधी (आँकी) जाती है, जिससे मस्जिद की दीवार का रुख काबे की ओर हो। इस प्रकार जो नमाजी उस ओर रुख (मुँह) करके नमाज पढ़ेंगे तो उनकी नमाज सीधी काबे (मक्का की मुखय मस्जिद) की ओर होने के कारण कुबूल की जाएगी अन्यथा नहीं। 

 इसी नियम को ध्यान में रखकर सारे संसार में सदियों से मस्जिदों का निर्माण किया जाता रहा है। भारतवर्ष अरब से सामान्यतः पूर्व में स्थित है अतः साधारण रूप से हमें यहाँ की मस्जिदों का रुख पश्चिम में दिखाई देता है, परन्तु संसर में अन्य देशों में बनी मस्जिदों के रुख पश्चिम की ओर न होकर पूर्व, दक्षिण व उत्तर अथवा इनका मिलाजुला है।

  इसी नियम के अनुसार भारतवर्ष में बनी मस्जिदों का रुख भी ठीक पश्चिम न होकर पश्चिम से कुछ उत्तर अथवा दक्षिण (उस स्थान की भौगोलिक स्थिति के अनुसार) होता है और आगरा की मस्जिदें भी इसका अपवाद नहीं हैं।


   आगरा स्थित ताजमहल की मस्जिद शुद्ध पश्चिम है। यदि इसे ओर स्पष्ट करें तो इस मस्जिदमें पढ़ी गई नमाज (मुस्लिम विश्वास के अनुसार) काबे की ओर न जाकर उससे ६५० कि. मी. उत्तर के रेगिस्तानों में खो जाती है 

 अथवा यदि काबे से कोई व्यक्ति भारत स्थित नागपुर अपने मित्र को चिल्ला कर संदेश भेजे और वह संदेश धौलपुर या आगरा में उसके शत्रु को प्राप्त हो जाए। आप कुतर्क देने को स्वतन्त्र हैं कि उस युग में इतना अधिक दिशा ज्ञान नहीं था तथा परिष्कृत दिशामापी यन्त्र भी नहीं थे।


  कृपया पढ़िये बादशाहनामा के पृष्ठ ४०३ की ४० वीं पंक्ति में स्पष्ट लिखा है कि 'ज्यामिति विदों को लगाया गया'। क्या आप यह कहना चाहेंगे कि जिन ज्यामिति विदों को सम्राट्* शाहजहाँ ने लगाया होगा वह अनाड़ी और अधकचरे रहे होंगे ? 

 वास्तव में वे साम्राज्य के सर्वश्रेष्ठ एवं अनेक मस्जिदों का अनुभव रखने वाले होंगे, परन्तु उनकी सेवाओं का लाभ तो तब होता जब उन्हें मस्जिद की नींव रखने का कार्य दिया गया होता। यदि ऐसा होता तो मस्जिद ही नहीं ताजमहल का मुखय भवन सहित पूरा परिसर ही १४द्घ-५५ मि. दक्षिण-पश्चिम को घूमा हुआ होता। यमुना का बहाव वहां पर है, उसके अनुसार यह कठिन भी नहीं था।

----------


## shriram

अब अन्तिम प्रश्न कि उस समय के यन्त्र उपकरण इतने परिष्कृत नहीं थे ?देखिये न्यूयार्क के प्रोफेसर मारविन मिल्स जिन्हें यूरोप-अफ्रीका आदि देशों की सैकड़ों मस्जिदों को नापने का सौभाग्य प्राप्त है, क्या कहते हैं ? इनके अनुसार, 'नवीं शताब्दी आने तक वे (मुस्लिम) इतने योग्य हो चुके थे कि मक्का की ओर की दिशा की गणना किसी भी नगर से कर सकते थे जिसमें दो डिग्री से कम की ही गल्ती हो सकती थी............(परन्तु) ताजमहल परिसर की मस्जिद धुर पश्चिम की ओर है जबकि मक्का आगरा से १४द्घ-५५ मि. दक्षिण-पश्चिममें है।'


   इस विषय में किसी विशेषज्ञ की राय जानना भी आवश्यकत नहीं है। अगली बार जब आप ताजमहल देखने जाएं तो अपने साथ एक दिशसूचक यन्त्र (कुतुबनुमा) ले कर जाएं और स्वयं माप कर देख लें कि उक्त ताजमहल स्थित मस्जिद की दिशा क्या है ? 

  आगरा से बाहर के पाठक भी निराश न हों। किसी भी एटलस को देखिये और आप आगरा का अक्षांश २७.१द्घ(उत्तर) पायेंगे, परन्तु मक्का का अक्षांश २१.२५द्घ(उत्तर) है।

   इससे स्पष्ट है कि मक्का आगरा से ठेठ पश्चिम में न होकर कुछ दक्षिण में है। इनके समानान्तर नगर सऊदी अरब में टेमा नामक स्थान है जिसका अक्षांश २७.३५द्घ (उत्तर) है तथा भारत में नागपुर के पास कोटोल है जिसका अक्षांश २१.२द्घ(उत्तर) है।

  दूसरे शब्दों में आगरा से टायमा तथा काटोल से मक्का लगभग ठीक पश्चिम में हैं। काटोल से मक्का के बीच स्थित क्षेत्र की मस्जिदों का रुख लगभग पश्चिम ही होगा।


  इस तथाकथित मस्जिद के ऊपर के खण्ड में अनेक कमरे हैं, परन्तु दुर्भाग्य से वे बन्द हैं। मस्जिद से आगे पश्चिम एवं उत्तर कोने पर बावली बुर्ज के समान ही एक अन्य बुर्ज है, जिसका नाम बसई बुर्ज है। ताजमहल परिसर में इन दोनों बुर्जों के अतिरिक्त चार अन्य इन्हीं के समान बुज्र हैं, परन्तु बावली एक में ही है। बसई बुर्ज के अन्दर जोने का मार्ग सामान्य जन के लिये बन्द है। इस मार्ग में सीढ़ियों द्वारा लगभग ६० फीट नीचे जाकर एक द्वार मिलता था जिसे अब बन्द कर दिया गया है (देखें संग्राहालय का वर्णन)। इसी प्रकार का दूसरा मार्ग उत्तर पूर्व कोने के बुर्ज से जाता था तथा यमुना तट पर खुलता था। इस द्वार की चौखट की लकड़ी को तेज धार वाले चाकू से छील कर कार्बन परीक्षण के लिये अमरीका भेजा गया था जिसका वर्णन आप कई स्थानों पर पढ़ चुके हैं हैं। अब ऊपर से बुर्ज के द्वार तो तालों एवं बोल्ट के द्वारा बन्द कर दिये गये हैं, यद्यपि उनकी स्थिति अभी भी भासमान है तथा संग्रहालय के कई चित्रों में उन्हेंस्पष्ट देखा जा सकता है।


   अब पाठक ताजमहल परिसर में धूप में घूमते-घूमते थक गये होंगे अतः छाया की तलाश में संगमरमर से बने मुखय भवन में चलते हैं। यहाँ पर पाठक ध्यान दें कि जिस विशाल प्रांगण में वे चल रहे हैं, वह तथा अब तक देखे सारे भवन, मार्ग, परकोटे, बुर्ज, बावली आदि सभी लाल पत्थर के बने थे।

  संगमरमर का बना भवन तो अब सामने है। यहाँ पर दो बातों पर ध्यान दें। जहाँ पर आप जूते उतार रहे हैं, वह स्थल बराबर के बगीचे से लगभग चार फीट ऊँचा है। आधुनिक बगीचा भी लार्ड कर्जन ने चार फीट ऊँचा कराया था अर्थात्* शाहजहाँकालीन भूमि से आप आठ फीट ऊपर जूते उतार रहे हैं। दूसरी ध्यान देने योग्य बात यह है कि अब आपके सामने जो संगमरमर का भवन है, उसकी बैठक के ऊपर तक पहुँचने के लिये आपको अभी २४ सीढ़ियां और चढ़नी हैं अर्थात्* जब आप ऊपर प्रांगण में पहुँचेगे उस समूय आप २४ द्द्र ण्८ ़ ८ त्र २७ण्२ फीट शाहजहाँकालीन भूमितल से ऊपर होंगे, कम से कम आज के भूमितल की तुलना में २३.२ फीट ऊपर होंगे।

----------


## shriram

आइए, ऊपर चढ़ें। कुछ विद्वानों का विचार है कि इन्हीं सीढ़ियों में बैठकर के अन्दर जाने का मार्ग छिपा है तथा वहाँ पर ठोंकने से खालीस्थान की ध्वनि आती है। चढ़ कर ऊपर पहुँचिये। सामने लगभग ७० फीट की दूरी पर १८७ फीट के वर्गाकार (५७ मीटर वर्ग) क्षेत्र में विशाला ताजमहल का भवन खड़ा है जिसके चारों कोणों पर ३७.५ फीट (१०.२ मीटर) की भुजाएं इसे एक अष्टकोणीय भवन का स्वरूप प्रदान करती हैं जिसकी बड़ी चार भुजाएं १३९.५ फीट की तथा शेष चार भुजाएं ३७.५ फीट की हैं। संगमरमर के इस पूरे प्रांगण का माप ३२८ फीट के वर्ग का है, जिसके चारों कोनों को भी काट कर उन्हें अष्टकोणीय क्षेत्र बनाया गया है। 

 इन चारों कोणों पर चार स्तम्भ खर्ड़े हैं (न कि मीनारें) जैसी कि आम धारण है। स्तम्भ एक स्वतन्त्र इकाई होती एवं उसका किसी भवन से कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं होता, जबकि मीनार भवन का ही अंग होती है तथा भवन समाप्त होने पर ऊपर उठाई जाती है। इस प्रकार मीनार सदैव ही भवन से ऊँची होती है, जबकि स्तम्भ का भवन से कोई सम्बन्ध न होने के कारण भवन की ऊँचाई से भी इसका कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं है 

 फिर भी पाठकों की जिज्ञासा शान्त करने के लिये यह स्पष्ट कर दिया जाए कि इन स्तम्भों की भूमितल से ऊँचाई (कलश सहित) १६२ फीट ३ इंच है जो मुखय भवन से काफी कम है। मुखय भवन का कलश भूमितल से२४३ फीट ऊँचा है।


   अब हमारे सामने शुभ्र मुखय भवन है। इसकी शोभा एवं वास्तुकला इतनी भव्य है कि दर्शक इसे चाहे जितनी बार देखे चमत्कृत हो जाता है। इसको निहारते-निहारते वह थकता नहीं है तथा दौड़-दौड़ कर एक-एक फूल पत्ती को देखने में ऐसा लीन हो जाता है कि अपना आपा खो बैठता है।

  फलस्वरूप जिस समय वह नीचे की तथाकथित सत्य कब्र देखने जाता है उस समय उसे ध्यान ही नहीं रहता है कि वह ऊपर भी चढ़ा था। 

 यही कारण है कि प्रत्येक दर्शक सदैव इसी भ्रम में रहताहै कि नीचे की कब्र भूमि के अन्दर तथा ऊपर की कब्र भूमितल पर स्थित हे। कब्रें सदैव ही भूमि में गढ्*डा खोद कर शव को रखने के बाद भूमि तल पर बनाई जाती हैं अतः उसे यह ज्ञान ही नहीं हो पाता कि इनमें से कोई भी कब्र भूमि के ऊपर है। इस प्रकार वह झूठ को सत्य समझ लेता है। अभी पांच सीढ़ियों और चढ़िये और आप ताजमहल के मुखय भवन में प्रवेश पा जायेंगे ओर उससे पहले द्वार के ऊपर का पुष्प तथा उसमें बना त्रिदल देखना न भूलिए।

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन  


http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/bhumika 


   १७ -- विसंगतियों का भण्डार  


  मुखय भवन के मुखय द्वार के अन्दर जाते ही चारों ओर शुभ्र पत्थर पर अनेक मनमोहक कलाकृतियाँ जो स्पष्ट हिन्दू कला का अंग हैं, परन्तु उस ओर ध्यान न देते हुए हम सामने के कमरे में प्रवेश करेंगे। हमारे सामने भूमि में द्वार है जिसकी सीढ़ियों से उतर कर हम लोग नीचे वाली तथाकथित असली कब्र वाले कक्ष में पहुँच सकते हैं।

  हमारे सामने दूसरा द्वार है जिसमें प्रवेश कर हम नकली कब्रों के कक्ष में जा सकते हैं। हमारे दाहिने तथा बाई ओर भी द्वार हैं (जो अब बन्द रहते हैं) जिनमें प्रवेश कर हम कब्र वाले कक्ष की प्रदक्षिणा कर सकते हैं और यदि कुछ विद्वानों का अनुमान सत्य है कि इस कक्ष में मूर्ति स्थापित थी तो यह परिक्रमा मार्ग समीचीन ही प्रतीत होता है।


  अब एक चमत्कार देखने के लिए तत्पर हो जाइये। सामने के द्वार जिसमें प्रवेश कर हम कब्र वाले कक्ष में जाने को प्रस्तुत हैं, के दाहिनी ओर एक बड़ा पत्थर है। उस पर एक गुड़हल के वृक्ष की आकृति उकेरी गई है। उसके पुष्प को ध्यान से देखिये। पुष्प पंखुड़ियों द्वारा स्पष्ट 'ऊँ' लिखा गया है।

  जितने भी पुष्प आड़े-टेढ़े हैं सभी के द्वारा 'ऊँ' को अभिव्यक्त किया गया है। अब इसके सामनेवाला पत्थर जो आपके दाहिने पीठ पीछे है, साथ ही अपने सामने द्वार की बाईं ओर वाला) भी देखिये इन सभी पर भी पुष्प 'ऊँ' लिखा है। 

 अन्तर केवल इतना है कि पीछे वाले पत्थरों का 'ऊँ' दर्पण प्रतिबिम्ब है अर्थात्* उल्टा है, यदि दर्पण में उसका प्रतिबिम्ब देखा जाए तभी वह सीधा 'ऊँ' दिखाई देगा। इस परिक्रमा मार्ग में सोलह इसी प्रकार के पत्थर हैं और सभी के प्रत्येक पुष्प में अनेक 'ऊँ' लिखे हैं।


   एक अन्य बात स्पष्ट कर दू। पहले प्रवेश द्वार पर जब गणपति (गणेश) की अनेक मूर्तियाँ दिखाई गई थीं तो अनेक दर्शकों को सन्देह रह गया था कि इन्हें गणेश जी की मूर्तियां माने या नहीं। बाद में केले के पत्ते एवं तोरण आदि देखकर सकुचाते हुए ही उन्होंने स्वीकार किया था कि यह गणपति की मूर्तियां हैं, परन्तु यहाँ पर तो लेखक ने किसी दर्शक को यह बताया ही नहीं कि उन्हें क्या दिखाने जा रहा हूँ। 

 मात्र 'ऊँ' के पास ऊँगली रखकर पूछा कि यह क्या है ? आश्चर्य कि आज तक सभी दर्शकों ने सस्वर स्वीकार किया कि वे स्पष्ट 'ऊँ' लिखा देख रहे हैं।

  अनेक दर्शकों ने आश्चर्य व्यक्ति किया कि अब तक अनेक बार ताजमहल आने पर भी यह स्पष्ट 'ऊँ' उनके ध्यान में क्यों नहीं आया था ? वहीं पर ड्*यूटी देता उत्तर प्रदेश का एक पुलिसकर्मी तो भोचक्का रह गया कि पिछले छः मास में उसे यह 'ऊँ' क्यों नहीं दिखाई दिया तथा गाइड ने भी किसी भी दर्शक को यह क्यों नहीं दिखाया ? 


   यहाँ पर दर्शक कुछ शंकाएं उपस्थित करते हैं जो स्वभावतः मननीय पाठकों को भी हो रही होंगी। उनके अनुसार शाहजहाँ अकबर के समान ही हिन्दू मुस्लिम (सुलह कुल) गंगा-जमुनी संस्कृति का पोषक था, अतएव उसने जानबूझ कर हिन्दुओं की तुष्टि के लिये यह 'ऊँ' लिखवाये थे। 

 यदि ऐसा होता तो शाहजहाँ ताजमहल के आधे भाग में कुरान तथा आधे भाग में गीता लिखवाता।

  यदि चारों ओर एक-सी ही लिखावट होने की समस्या होती तो बीच के द्वारा पर छोटे अंकों वाली कुरान के स्थान पर गीता लिखाता तथा इस बची हुई स्थान पर कुरान को मस्जिद पर लिखा देता। इसी को सम्यक बनाने की दृष्टि से पूर्व वाले भवन जिसे 'जवाब', 'जमातखाना'  कहते हैं पर गीता का शेष भाग लिखा देता। 

 पर उसने ऐसा कुछ नहीं किया यह सिद्ध करता है कि गंगा-जमुनी संस्कृति का सिद्धान्त शाहजहाँ पर लागू नहीं होता है।


   कुछ अन्य दर्शक तर्क देते हैं कि ताजमहल बनाने वाले कुछ अन्य कारीगर जो हिन्दू रहे होंगे उन्होंने चुपचाप इन पत्थरों का निर्माण किया होगा। इस प्रश्न पर पहले भी विचार किया जा चुका है और स्थिर किया जा चुका है कि कोई निर्माण कैसा हो, यह निर्माता तय करता है, न कि शिल्पी ! इन सभी पत्थरों को ध्यान से देखने से स्पष्ट हो जाता है कि सरसरी दृष्टि से देखने पर तो यह एक जैसे प्रतीत होते हैं, परन्तु सभी में स्पष्ट अन्तर परिलक्षित होता है। इससे सिद्ध होता है कि इन सभी पत्थरों को अलग-अलग शिल्पियों ने बनाया है और यह सभी हिन्दू थे, इसकी कल्पना भी नहीं की जा सकती।

----------


## shriram

ई. बी. हैवल ने अपनी पुस्तक 'हैन्डबुक टु आगरा एण्ड दि ताज' के पृष्ठ ३१-३३ पर ताजमहल के कारीगरों की एक सूची दी है, जो उन्होंने राष्ट्रीय पुस्तकालय कलकत्ता में रखी हुई एक फारसी की पुस्तक से ली है। इस सूची में ताजमहल पर कार्य करने वाले विशिष्ट शिल्पियों के नाम तथा उनके द्वारा प्राप्त वेतन को दर्शाया गया है।

  इस सूची में पत्थर में रंगीन फूल बनाने वाले चारों पच्चीकार कन्नौज के हिन्दू थे तथा पत्थर पर फूल बनाने वाले पांच शिल्पियों में से तीन हिन्दू थे। यदि वह शिल्पी अपनी बुद्धि का प्रयोग करने को सर्वथा स्वतन्त्र होते और यह भवन शाहजहाँ ने सचमुच इन्हीं शिल्पियों द्वारा बनवाया होता तो उसमें ७७प्रतिशत भाग में हिन्दू देवी-देवताओं के चित्र एवं 'ऊँ' आदि लिखा मिलता। 

 स्पष्ट है कि 'ऊँ' शाहजहाँ ने नहीं लिखवायाथा तथा यह 'ऊँ' लिखा स्थल या तो उसके ध्यान में नहीं आया अथवा सारे भवन की परिक्रमा को तुड़वाना उसने आवश्यक नहीं समझा था, क्योंकि कुरान लिख जाने के पश्चात्* सम्भावित हिन्दू विरोध दब चुका होगा।


   अभी भी कुछ सभ्रान्त पाठक शाहजहाँ की मिली-जुली संस्कृति में विश्वास करते होंगे। वे उसे सभी धर्मों में निष्ठा रखने वाला प्रेमी, दयालु, धर्म सहिष्णु तथा अन्य मानवीय गुणों से विभूषित कला पारखी एवं कला पोषक मानते हैं। शाहजहाँ एक कट्*टर सुन्नी मुसलमान, असहिष्णु, क्रूर, हृदयहीन और दुष्ट शासक था जिसने अपने स्वार्थ एवं विलासिता के लिये अपने परिवार एवं सम्बन्धियों पर भी दया नहीं की थी। नीचे कुछ प्रमाण प्रस्तुत हैं : 


   (क) - जैसा कि पहले बताया जा चुका है अर्जुनमन्द बानों बेगम ने मरते समय शाहजहाँ से अपने परिवार-जनों तथा अपनी संतान के प्रति दया एवं करुणा की भीख मांगी थी। क्यों ? वह शाहजहाँ के स्वभाव से १८ वर्ष से भली-भांति परिचित थी। कुछ वर्ष पहले ही उसने उसकी (शाहजहाँ की) हृदय-हीनता स्वयं देखी थी जब वह अपने सगे भाईयों को मारकर गद्*दी पर बैठा था। उस गद्*दी के लिये उसने अपने पिता से भी विद्रोह किया था।


   (ख)- जो पाठक शाहजहाँ को मुमताज का प्रेमी होने के नाते नम्र स्वभाव का मानते हैं, उनकी सूचना के लिये इतना ही पर्याप्त है कि शाहजहाँ के हरम में मुमताज महल के अतिरिक्त भी हजारों रानियां एवं रखैलें थीं। शाहजहाँ परले सिरे का चरित्रहीन एवं लम्पट था। उसके अनेक मुखय सरदारों की पत्नियाँ-पुत्रियाँ भी शाहजहाँ की अंकशायिनी हो चुकी थीं। कई विदेशी लेखकों ने तो शाहजहाँ के कुत्सित सम्बन्धें का वर्णन उसकी सगी कन्याओं को लेकर भी किया है।


   (ग) - अपने सगे पुत्रों से शाहजहाँ के सम्बन्ध कभी अच्छे नहीं रहे। किसी करुणावश नहीं अपितु यह उसकी कठिनाई थी जिसके कारण युवराज होने के कारण उसे दारा शिकोह को अपने साथ रखना पड़ा। अन्य राजकुमारों को उसने अपने से पर्याप्त दूर रखा था।

----------


## shriram

(घ) गंगा-जमुनी संस्कृति, सुलह कुल की मर्यादा एवं धार्मिक सहिष्णुता एवं हिन्दू पर प्रेम आदि विषयों पर भी एक दृष्टि डाल लें। एक ही उदाहरण पर्याप्त होगा। 

 जदुनाथ सरकार द्वारा लिखित 'हिस्टरी ऑफ औरंगज़ेब' संस्करण १९१२ खण्ड एक, पृष्ठ ६२-६३ 'काश्मीर के एक जिले भीमबार में हिन्दुओं तथा मुसलमानों में वैवाहिक सम्बन्ध होते हैं तथा उनमें यह प्रथा है कि पत्नीकी मृत्यु से हो जाने पर (महिला के) पिता की जाति के अनुसार जलाया अथवा दफनाया जाता है (चाहे महिला का पति मुसलमान हो या हिन्दु), परन्तु अक्टूबर १६३४ में शाहजहाँ ने इस प्रथा को समाप्त कर आदेश दिये कि प्रत्येक हिन्दू जिसने मुस्लिम महिला से विवाह किया हो वह या तो मुसलमान बन जाए और उस महिला से पुनः विवाह करे अथवा उस महिला को छोड़ दे जिससे उसका किसी मुसलमान से विवाह किया जासके', इस आदेश का कड़ाई से पालन किया गया। (देखें अब्दुल हमीद लाहोरी लिखित बादशाहनामा पृष्ठ ५७) 


   सुलहकुल की वचनों द्वारा ही नहीं कर्म द्वारा भी पालन करने वाले भीमबार के हिन्दुओं पर आज के इतिहासकारों द्वारा सुलहकुल से परिपूर्ण माने जाने वाले शाहजहाँ ने क्या भयानक अत्याचार किए ? क्या इसी प्रकार का आदेश भीमबार के उन मुसलमानों को भी दिया गया जिनका विवाह प्रथानुसार हिन्दु कन्याओं से हुआ था ? शाहजहाँ के पक्षधर क्या अब भी ताजमहल स्थित सारे हिन्दु अलंकरण एवं चिन्ह शाहजहाँ द्वारा बनाये गये सिद्ध करेंगे, क्योंकि उनके अनुसार वह धर्म सहिष्णु था।

  उस धर्म सहिष्णु ने जब 'ऊँ' लिख दिया तो तथाकथित 'जवाब' (पूर्वी भवन) में मन्दिर क्यों न बना दिया। एकओर मस्जिद (पश्चिम में) दूसरी ओर मन्दिर (पूर्व में) बीच में ताजमहल जिसमें 'ऊँ' तथा कल्याण स्तम्भम्* और कब्र एवं कुरान एक साथ। तभी शाहजहाँ के धर्म सहिष्णु होने के तर्क स्वीकार्य था।


   था तो एक ही उदाहरण पर्याप्त, परन्तु अभी भी मेरे कुछ मित्र इसे मामूली घटना मानकर परिस्थितियों आदि को दोष देते हुए सम्भवतः सहमत एवं सन्तुष्ट नहीं हुए हैं, अतः उनकी सेवा में बादशाहनामा से ही एक अन्य आखयान प्रस्तुत है : 

 -'महान्* सम्राट्* के यान में लाया गया कि पिछले शासन के समय में बनारस जो धर्मनिन्दकों (काफिरों-हिन्दुओं) का गढ़ है, में बहुत से मूर्तिमन्दिर बनने प्रारम्भ हो गये थे, परन्तु अपूर्ण रह गये थे। वे धर्मनिन्दक अब उन्हें पूरा करने का विचार रखते हैं। महान्* सम्राट्* जो धर्म में इमान रखने वाले हैं, ने आदेश दिया कि बनारस और उनके शासन के अन्तर्गत आने वाले प्रत्येक स्थान पर सभी मन्दिर गिरा दियें जाएं। अब इलाहाबाद प्रान्त से सूचना मिली है कि बनारस जिले में ७६ मन्दिर नष्ट कर दिये गये।'


   आगरा की गद्*दी पर बैठा हुआ मुगल सम्राट जो सुदूर बनारस में बन रहे मन्दिर सहन न कर सका, वह क्या अपने द्वारा आगरा में बनाये गये मकबरे में गणपति स्थापितकरेगा ? 

 ओम्* लिखोगा ? 

 शंख, सीपी, नाग श्रृंखला, घंटियाँ तथा कदली तोरण से अलंकृत करेगा ?  

 क्या वह कमल दल सहित कलश, चन्द्रमा सहित अमृत घट, आम्रपत्र एवं नारिकेल को आकाशचुम्बी भवन पर अभिषिक्त करेगा ? 

  क्या ऐसा सम्राट्* प्रत्येक द्वार के ऊपर एक त्रिदल पुष्प तथा द्वार के दोनों ओर सूर्य यन्त्र तथाभवनों के कक्षों के मध्य सूर्य चक्र स्थापित करेगा ? 

 क्या आप कल्पना कर सकते हैं कि ऐसा नरेश कब्र के चारों ओर अनेकानेक पवित्र कल्याण स्तम्भों का निर्माण करायेगा ? 

 क्या बगीचे में कनरे, जुही, चम्पा, नई मौल श्री एवं बिल्वपत्रों के वृक्ष लगवायेगा जो सभी शिव पूजा के योग्य हैं एवं अनेक प्रकार के फलदार वृक्ष भी लगवायेगा ? 

  मकबरे में फलों के रसास्वादन का प्रबन्ध है न आमोद प्रमोद की पूर्ण व्यवस्था तभी तो कब्र के पास के नाम (देखिये बादशाहनामा की पंक्ति २८ रसयुक्त वाटिका से घिरा हुआ) जिलोखाना, महेमानखाना आदि सार्थक है।

----------


## shriram

पाठकों को याद दिला दूं कि हम लोग बहुत देर से 'ऊँ' के सम्मुख खड़े हैं। आइये, द्वार में प्रवेश करते हैं। यह कक्ष भी अष्टकोण हैं, जिसकी प्रत्येक भुजा २४ फुट तथा कर्ण ५८ फीट हैं। सामने संगमरमर की अष्टकोणीय जाली है।जिसकी प्रत्येक भुजा १२ फीट तथा कर्ण लगभग २९ फीट है। इस जाली में एक द्वार बना है जिसमें प्रवेश कर हम लोग कब्र तक जा सकते हैं।


   जहाँ पर हम खड़े हैं वहाँ पर द्वार में अन्दर की ओर अष्टकोण संगमरमर के शिल्प अलंकृत कल्याण स्तम्भ बने हुए हैं। यह स्तम्भ विशिष्ट हिन्दू शैली में हैं तथा इन्हें प्राचीन हिन्दु मन्दिरों विशेष कर दक्षिण भारत के मन्दिरों में देखा जा सकता हैं वहाँ के भक्त दर्शक इन 'कल्याण स्तम्भम्*' को अत्यन्त पवित्र मानते हैं तथा अतीव श्रद्धापूव्रक इनका नमन करते हैं तथा भक्तिपूर्वक इनका आलिंगन करते हैं इनके बिना दक्षिण भारत में किसी मन्दिर की कल्पना तक नहीं की जा सकती।


   जिस कक्ष में हम लोग खड़े हैं उसकी ऊँचाई ८० फीट है, कृया ऊर देखिये। केन्द्र में आको सूर्य चक्रय दिखाई पड़ेगा जिसकी रश्मियों के रू में अनेक त्रिशूल खिले हुए हैं।


  संगमरमर की जाली में ्रवेश कर सामने रानी तथा बगल में सम्राट्* की कब्र हैं। दोनों पर कुरान लिखी है, परन्तु कुछ लोगों का कथन है कि यह सम्राट्* तथासम्राज्ञी का यशोगान है। ध्यान दीजिये लिपि गोलाकार है, न कि लम्बाई लिये हुए जैसी बाहर कुरान में आप देख आये थे।


   यदि कुछ लोगों का यह कथन सत्यहै कि यहाँ पर शिव मन्दिर था तो पंच परिक्रमा की कल्पना भी साकार होती है।

  पहली जाली के अन्दर, 

 दूसरी जाली के बाहर, 

 तीसरी उन कमरों में से होकर जिसमें आपने 'ऊँ' देखा था, चौथी भवन के बाहर तथा पांचवीं संगमरमर के भवन से उतर का लाल पत्थर के फर्श पर अर्थात्* संगमरमर के भवन के चारों ओर।

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन  


http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/bhumika 


   १८ तथाकथित असली कब्र भी नकली  


  अब हम कब्र वले कक्ष से बाहर आने को प्रस्तुत हैं। एक बार ध्यानपूव्रक एवं उत्सुक दृष्टि से पच्चीकारी एवं अलंकरण का कार्य देख लीजये। अब तक आपके ज्ञान-चक्षु खुल गये होंगे तथा मस्तिष्क से भ्रम का पर्दा हट चुका होगा। अब आपको हर वस्तु अपने बदले हुए स्वरूप में दिखाई देने लगेगी तथा आपके आश्चर्य हो रहा होगा कि पहले यह सब क्यों नहीं दिखाई पड़ा था।


   कक्ष से बाहर आकर सावधानीपूर्वक नीचे की वास्तविक कब्र देखने के लिये सीढ़ियों से उतरिये, परन्तु सीढ़ियों को गिनना मत भूलियेगा। हैं यह कितनी ? यह तो मात्र २१ सीढ़ियां हैं। यदि आपको याद न हो तो ध्यान दिला दूं, जूते उतारने के पश्चात्* इस कक्ष के ऊपर आने तक २४ + ५ त्र २७ सीढ़ियां चढ़े थे और अब आप मात्र २१ सीढ़ियां उतरे हैं। इसका अर्थ यह हुए किअभी आप जूते उतारने वाला स्थल से ८ सीढ़ी (८ द्द्र ८ या ६ फीट) ऊपर हैं। जैसा कि बताया जा चुका है जूता उतारने वाला थल शाहजहाँकालीन भूमितल से ८ फीट ऊँचा है। इस प्रकार नीचे वाली कब्र पृथ्वी के अन्दर न होकर (जैसी कि मान्यता है) पृथ्वी से लगभग १३ फीट की ऊँचाई पर है।

----------


## shriram

यह कक्ष २७ द्द्र २३ फीट लम्बा चौड़ा है, जिसके बीच मुमताज महल की कब्र तथा एक ओर (बाईं) शाहजहाँ की कब्र (कहीं जाती) है। अब दीवारों एवं छत को देखिये। चौंकिये नहीं। पहले ध्यान नहीं दिया होगा, पर अब ध्यान से देखिये। 

 कोई सजावट नहीं कोई पच्चीकारी नहीं; जाली भी नहीं।

  कहते हैं मरते समय मुमताज ने शाहजहाँ से वचन लिया था कि उसके लिये भव्य मकबरा बनवाये। कहते हैं कि शाहजहाँ उसे अत्यधिक प्रेम करता था। कहते हैं शाहजहाँ ने सम्राज्ञी के लिये अपने प्रेम का प्रतीक, अपने वचनों का पालन करते हुए चालीस लाख रुपये (कुछ विद्वानों के अनुसार दो करोड़ रुपये) व्यय करके भव्य मकबरा बनवाया, परन्तु जिसके लिये यह किया गया उसकी कब्र सूनी पड़ी है, कक्ष सूना है, दीवारें सूनी हैं एवं छत भी सूनी है।

  क्यों? है कोई उत्तर किसी के पास ? 

 यदि नहीं है तो मेरे पास है।

  राजा मानसिंह के महल में तलघर के रूप में कोई भण्डार गृह रहा होगा, उसी का उपयोग शाहजहाँ ने कब्र बनाने के लिये किया। ऊपर का कक्ष राजा मानसिंह के दैनिक उपयोग के लिये था। अतः भली-भांति अलंकृत किया गया था। शाहजहाँ का अभिप्राय तो मात्र यह भवन अपन से निम्न (स्तर के) सरदार से छीनना मात्र था जिसके लिये रानी को दफनाने का बहाना बनाया गया था। 

 यदि शाहजहाँ मुमताज महल से वास्तव में अत्यधिक प्रेम करता होता अथवा उसने वचन दिया होता अथवा ऊपर के कक्ष का तथा बाहर का अलंकरण उसने स्वयं कराया होता तो इस मुखय कक्ष को बिसूरते हुए नहीं छोड़ देता जहाँ पर विश्व प्रसिद्ध सुन्दरी उसकी प्राण प्रिया चिरनिद्रा में सो रही है। न मुमताजमहल उसकी प्रिय रानी थी और न ही उसने कोई वचन ही दिया था, यह हम पहले ही सिद्ध कर आये हैं।

  नूरजहाँ-जहाँगीर के प्रेम की कहानियाँ हैं; 

 मांडू के राजा बाजबहादुर की भी प्रेम कथाएं विखयात्* हैं पर है कोई कथानक इन दोनों के विवाह पूव्र अथवा विवाहेत्तर प्रेम प्रसंगों का ? 

 जो भारत सम्राट्* अपनी प्राणप्रिया विश्व सुन्दरी सम्राज्ञी को अपने १८ वर्ष के दाम्पत्य काल में तथा ३-४ वर्ष के राज्यकाल में एक झोंपड़ी भी बना कर न दे सका वह उसके मरने केपश्चात्* लाखों-करोड़ों का महल बनवायेगा ? 

 यदि सचमुच उसे महल ही बनवाना था तो अपने हरम में बाकी बची हुई किसी जीवित सुन्दरी के लिये बनवाता जिनके साथ अगले २७ वर्षों तक वह किलोलें करता रहा। 

 बात और स्पष्ट कर दूं कि शाहजहाँ स्वयं रानी के शव को दफनाने के समय भी उपस्थित नहीं था जिसके बारे में प्रसिद्ध है कि वह उसकी प्राण्प्रिया थी। कहीं पर इस बात का वर्णन नहीं मिलता। शाहजहाँ (पीटर मुण्डी के अनुसार) पहली बार (शव आगरा आने बाद) १ जिल-इल-हिज्जा १०४१ हि. (१ जून सन्* १६३२) को आगरा आया था, परन्तु उस समय शव को दफन किया गया था अथवा शाहजहाँ इसी कार्य के लिये आगरा आया था ऐसा किसी इतिहास लेखक ने नहीं लिखा है। बादशाहनामा के अनुसार भी शव अगले वर्ष दफनाया गया जो इस मास के बाद अर्थात्* ३० जून के बाद प्रारम्भ हुआ होगा। इस एक मास या अधिक समय तक सम्राट्* आगरा रहा था, इसका भी कोई यथोचित्* प्रमाण उपलब्ध नहीं हो सका।


   एक कब्र मुमताज महल की ऊपर के कक्ष में दूसरी कब्र उसी मुमताज महल की नीचे के कक्ष में, एक तीसरी कब्र बावली बुर्ज के पास बगीचे में तथा चौथी एवं अन्तिम पर सर्वाधिक महत्वपूर्ण कब्र बुरहानपुर में, यह क्यातिलिस्म है ? 

  पहली तथा तीसरी कब्र के बारे में तो स्पष्ट स्वीकारोक्ति है कि उनमें मुमताज महल का शव नहीं है, परन्तु शव आदि दूसरी में है तो चौथी में क्या है ओर यदि चौथी में है तो दूसरी में क्या है ? 

 बादशाहनामा लिखने वाले शाहजहाँ के चापलूस तो आगरा में बैठे-बैठे ही कहानियाँ गढ़ रहे हैं कि शव आगरा लाया गया, परन्तु बुरहानपुर का प्रत्येक मुसलमान कह रहा है कि कब्र खोदी ही नहीं गई एवं सम्राज्ञी अभी भी यहीं चिरनिद्रा में विश्राम कर रही है।


   परन्तु यदि यहाँ पर मन्दिर था कहने वालों का तर्क सुना जाए तो समस्या का हल मिल जाता है। महाकालेश्वर मंदिर उज्जेन तथा अमलेश्वर मन्दिर में दो शिवलिंग इसी प्रकार ऊपर नीचे कक्षों में हैं।

----------


## shriram

अब संगमरमर के भवन से उतर कर इसके पूर्वोत्तर कोने पर आ जाइये। सामने यमुना की ओर दाहिनी ओर लोहे का एक घेरा है, जिसमें नीचे जाने के लिये सीढ़ियां हैं। माननीय पाठकों को ज्ञात ही है कि इन सीढ़ियों से नीचे जाने पर कमरे मिलते हैं। अब अपने एक साथी को संगमरमर के भवन के साथ खड़ा करिये तथा कल्पना करिये कि उसके कन्धे के लगभग ऊँचाई पर नीचे वाली कब्र है। अब सीढ़ियों की ओर देखिये जो १७ फीट नीचेजाकर भूतल को छूती हैं। इससे स्पष्ट है कि नीचे वाली कब्र पृथ्वी से ५ फीट या १३ फीट ही नहीं अपितु लगभग २२ फीट ऊपर है। और यदि यमुना तट की ओर जाकर खड़े होकर देखें तो यह ऊँचाई लगभग ४० फीट होती है।





 अब पूर्व की ओर स्थित भवन की ओर आइये। यह आकार-प्रकार में मस्ज़िद के समान ही है, केवल फर्श एवं मुल्ला के असासन को छोड़कर। इसका नाम मेहमानखना या जमात खाना है, परन्तु यात्रियों के तर्कों का उत्तर न दे पाने के कारण मुल्ला इसे 'जवाब' कहने लगे हैं, अर्थात्* मस्जिद के बाद बना होगा। 

 यदि ऐसा होता तो जो कुछ मस्जिद में है वह सब इसमें होता अर्थात्* फर्श-मुल्ला का आसन आदि। जबकि इन चीजों को देखने से स्पष्ट होता है कि यह चीजें ही बाद में बनायी गई थीं। इस भवन में ऊपर नीचे अनेक कमरे हैं जो इसके नाम 'अतिथिशाला' को सार्थक करते हैं।

   इसके यमुना-तट की ओर स्थित बुर्ज से एक मार्ग यमुना-तट को जाता है जो इस समय दोनों ओर से बन्द है। इस अतिथियों में इसके नाम के अनुरूप अतिथियों को ठहरायाजाता था। 

 ऊपर तथा नीचे के कमरों में विशिष्ट व्यक्तियों को और नीचे के बड़े एवं खुले पर छायादार स्थल में उनकी सेना एवंकर्मचारियों को। यह इस भवन तथा मस्जिद की संरचना से स्पष्ट है।


   इस भवन के बाहर लाल पत्थर के फर्श पर काले पत्थर का ताजमहल के ऊपर लगे कलेश का प्रतिचित्र बना है जो आकृति एवं माप में ऊपर के कलश के समान है। इसे देखने से स्पष्ट ज्ञात होता है कि इसमें चाँद-तारा कहीं पर नहीं है। चन्द्रमा तो है, परन्तु उसके दोनों श्रृंग समान हैं जो हिन्दुओं में पवित्र एवं पूज्य माना जाता हे जबकि चाँद-तारे का चाँद जो मुसलमानों में प्रचलित है उसका एक श्रृंग ऊँचा तथा दूसरा श्रृंग नीचा होता है।


   इसमें कई कलशों के साथ चन्द्रमा है। चन्द्रमा के ऊपर इंडुरी (सर पर भार या घड़े को रखने के लिये वस्त्र से बनाया गोल घेरा) के ऊपर कुंभ, उसके ऊपर मुड़े हुए आम्र पत्र तथा सबसे ऊपर नारिकेल स्पष्ट दिखाई देता है। 

 आज भी भारत के किसी कोने में पूजा के लिये जब घट स्थापित किया जाता है तो उसके ऊपर आम के पत्ते रखकर नारियल की स्थापना की जाती है। घट को सम्भालने के लिये उसके नीचे इंडुरी रखने का प्रचलन है अथवा उसके अभाव में मिट्*टी के ढेलों या ईंट के छोटे टुकड़ों का करका लगाया जाता है।

  घट स्थाना एवं घटपूजा एक अत्यन्त पवित्र एवं सर्वमान्य प्रक्रिया है।


   इस कालेपत्थर के प्रतिकृति की लम्बाई ३० फीट ६ इंच है, जबकि आधुनिक कलश की लम्बाई ३२ फीट ५१/२ इंच है। इससे स्पष्ट है कि यह कलश बदला गया है।

----------


## shriram

अब हम वापस बाग में आते हैं। शाहजहाँ के समय में यह 'रसयुक्त वाटिका' होती थी अर्थात्* इसमें मीठे फलों के वृक्षों की भरमार थी। संग्रहालय के कक्ष क्र. ३ में रखे सन्* १७९९-१८०० (१२१४ हि.) के पट्*टे से स्प्ष्ट है कि शाहआलम द्वितीय के विश्वासपात्र जनरल पैरों (इत्तिजामुद्*दौला नसीर-उल-मुल्क जनरल पैरों बहाुर मुजफ्फरजंग) ने अहमद ज़मा को एक वर्ष के लिये (२२ रबी द्वि. शासन काल ४३ से २१ रबी द्वितीय शासन काल ४४ अर्थात्* ९-९-१८०० से ३१-८-१८०१ ई. तक) रु. ३२००/- में 'ताजगंज स्थित मकबरे के फलों का' का नीलाम स्वीकार किया था। यह बगीचा लार्ड कर्जन के समय तक था। लास एंजलिस काउन्टी म्यूजियम आफ आर्ट के वरिष्ठ क्यूरेटर डा. प्रताप आदित्य पाल के अनुसार लार्ड कर्जन ने मौलिक बगीचे को बदल कर अंग्रेजी शैली का बगीचा बनवाया था।





 इस बगीचे के दक्षिणी पूर्वी भाग में गौशाल थी जो आज भी स्थित है। अब यह स्पष्ट करना आवश्यक नहीं है कि गौशला का सम्बन्ध राजा मानसिंह एवं मिर्जाराजा जयसिंह से हो सकता है, अर्थात्* सम्राट शाहजहाँ से? 

  शाहजहाँ ने गौशाला की स्थापना की हो, यह कल्पना से परे है। शाहजहाँ से गौशाला नष्ट नही की गई, उसके बहुत से कारण हो सकते हैं। उनमें से एक यह भी हो सकता है कि यह भवन देते समय मिर्जा राजा जयसिंह ने गौशाला की सुरक्षा का वचन लिया हो। 

 जो लोग शाहजहाँ को धर्म-निरपेक्ष सिद्ध करने के लिये यह तर्क रखना चाहते हैं कि शाहजहाँ हिन्दू-धर्म का सम्मान करता था इसीलिये उसने गौशाला की स्थापना की थी। यदि तर्क के लिये यह स्वीकार भी कर लिया जाए कि शाहजहाँ हिन्दू धर्म के प्रति पर्याप्त उदार था तो भी यदि उसे गौशाला की स्थापना ही करनी थी तो सम्पूर्ण आगरा में स्थान की कमी नहीं थी।

  मकबरे या कब्रिस्तान में गौशाला का तारतम्य उपयुक्त प्रतीत नहीं होता। राजा मानसिंह के महल के साथ तो गौशाला का होना समीचीन है।





 इसके साथ ही हमारा ताजमहल परिसर का भ्रमण पूर्ण होता है तथा इसी के साथ ही विसंगतियों का यह पिटारा भी। वास्तव में विसंगतियों का वर्णन तो बहुत अधिक है, यह तो बानगी मात्र है।

  इतने से ही पाठकों के ध्यान में आ गया होगा कि यदि शाहजहाँ चाहता भी कि राजा जयसिंह के भवन के हिन्दू चिन्ह मिटा दे तो यह उसके लिये सम्भव ही नहीं था क्योंकि उस दशा में  उसे पूरा भवन गिराकर नये सिरे से बनाना पड़ता जो उसका मन्तव्य ही नहीं था।

  वह तो बादशाहनामा में स्पष्ट स्वीकार करता है कि मैंने रानी का शव दफनाने क लिये राजा जयसिंह का महल लिया था। उसने कभी यह दावा नहीं किया कि उसने यह भवन बनवाया।

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन  


http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/bhumika 


   १९ विश्लेषण  


  पाठकों । अभी तक आपने न केवल ताजमहल का पूर्ण रूप से भ्रमण किया अपितु विसंगतियों का अवलोकन भी किया है। इन विसंगतियों के वर्णन में यथासम्भव कृपणता ही बरती गई है। यदि सभी विसंगतियों का विस्तार से वर्णन किया जाय तो कई ग्रन्थ तैयार हो सकते हैं। अभी पाठकगण ताजमहल परिसर के अन्दर ही घूमें हैं। यदि उनके पास समय का अभाव न हो तो उन्हें सलाह देता हूँ कि एक चक्कर ताजमहल की बाह्*य दीवार के साथ-साथ अवश्य लगावें। उन्हें स्वयं अनेक बातों का ज्ञान बिना बताये ही हो जाएगा, क्योंकि अब तक उनके दृष्टिकोण में परिवर्तन हो चुका होगा। इसके अतिरक्ति स्थान-स्थान पर बने कंगूरों, बुर्जियों तथा लाल पत्थर से बने भवनों, उनके ऊपर उत्कीर्ण पच्चीकारी, नींव के पास चबूतरों के किनारों पर तथा दीवारों पर बनी चित्रकारी-पच्चीकारी को भी ध्यानपूर्वक देखें तो उन्हें पूरा परिदृश्य ही पूर्व मुगलकालीन प्रतीत होगा।


   अब इस अन्तिम अध्याय तक आकर हम लोग अब तक के अध्ययन का विश्लेषण करेंगे। प्राप्त विवरणों के आधार पर कथानक कुछ इस प्रकार बनता है।


   आगरा नगर के दक्षिण में एक आकाश चुम्बी बड़े गुम्बज़ एवं फलदार बाग से युक्तएक भवन था जो राजा मानसिंह के महल के नाम से प्रसिद्ध था। डच ईस्ट इन्डिया कम्पनी के कर्मचारी फ्रान्सिसको पेलसर्ट ने सन्* १६२६ की अपनी रिपोर्ट (रिमोन्स्ट्रैन्टे) में इसका वर्णन किया है।


   राजा मानसिंह के पौत्र (कुछ इतिहासकारों के अनुसार प्रपौत्र) मिर्जाराजा जयसिंह को आमेर का राज्य सन्* १६२१ ई. में मिला तथा जनवरी सन्* १६२३ में ही इन्हें शाहजादा खुर्रम (शाहजहाँ) के विद्रोह को समाप्त करने के लिये नूरजहाँ ने नियुक्त किया। इनकी अनुपस्थिति में खुर्रम ने आमेर लूटा, परन्तु विद्रोह असफल होने के कारण दोनों में युवावस्था से ही गाँठ पड़ गई।

----------


## shriram

सन्* १६२८ ई. में शाहजहाँ गद्*दी पर बैठा और सन्* १६३१ में उसकी रानी अर्जुमन्द बानों बेगम का बरहानपुर में देहान्त हो गया। ताजमहल के परिप्रेक्ष्य को यदि छोड़ दें तो अन्यत्र कहीं भी शाहजहाँ अर्जुमन्द का विंवाह पूर्व अथवा विवाहेत्तर प्रेम-प्रसंग का वर्णन नहीं है। समकालीन साहित्य में यह भी वर्णन नहीं है कि सम्राज्ञी ने अपनी याद सुरक्षित रखने के लिए सम्राट्* से एक भवन बनवाने का वचन लिया था। रानी के शव को ताप्ती नदी के तट पर दफना दिया जो ज़ैनाबाद (बराहनपुर) के नाम से जाना जाता है।





 बरहानपुरवासी आज भी कहतेहैं कि रानी की कब्र को खोदा नहीं गया है, परन्तु बादशाहनामा के अनुसार शव को आगरा लाया गया था जो ८ जनवरी सन्* १६३२ ई. को आगरा पहुँचा। इसको दफनाने के लिये राजा मनसिंह का भवन जो राजा जयसिंह के पास था, चुना गया।

  'वा पेश अज एैन मंजिल ए राजा मानसिंह बूद वदारी वक्त बा राजा जयसिंह।' 

 इस भवन के बदले उन्हें सरकारी भूमि का एक टुकड़ा दिया गया।

  'दर अवाज़ आन आली मंजिल ए अज़ खलीसा ए शरीफाह बदू मरहत फरमूदन्द'। 

 अगले वर्ष 'साले आयन्देह' रानी के शव को राजकीय आदेश के अन्तर्गत राजधानी के अधिकारियों ने 'बा मुतसद्*दीयान ए दारूल खिलाफह बा हुक्मे' उस आकाश चुम्बी 'तुर्बत ए फलक' महान्* भवन में, जिस पर गुम्बज़ है 'वा इमारत ए आलीशान वा गुम्बजे' दफन कर दिया तथा इस पर चालीस लाख रुपया खर्च आया, 'आफरीन चालीस लाख रुपया अखरजते'।


   इस कथन से कई बातें सुस्पष्ट हो कर सामने आती हैं : 


  १. रानी का शव दफनाने के लिए राजा मानसिंह का महल लिया गया था।


  २. महल को तोड़ कर पुनः बनाने का कोई वर्णन नहीं है।


  ३. दफनाने के समय सम्राट्* स्वयं उपस्थित नहीं था, अपितु राजाज्ञा से कर्मचारियों ने (बा हुक्मे वा मुतसदि्*दयान) शव को दफन किया।(इस सन्दर्भ में शाहजहाँ के असीम प्रेम एवं दिये हुए वचन पर विचार करें) 


  ४. शव को बुरहानपुर से लाने में पुत्र शुजा का वर्णन है, परन्तु दफनाते समय किसी पुत्र का भी वर्णन नहीं है।

----------


## shriram

५. उस समय के दरबारी लेखक अपने बादशाह की यशोगाथा में क्या कुछ नहीं लिख डालते थे, परन्तु इतना महान्* भवन बनाने के बारे में मात्र २१ पंक्तियाँ ही लिखी गई। कारण स्पष्ट है। शव को लाया गया और महल में दफना दिया गया, सो लिख दिया। बादशाह नामा के १६०० पृष्ठों में प्रत्येक वर्ष की घटनाओं का वर्णन है। यदि अगले वर्षों में कुछ हुआ होता तभी तो लिखा जाता। इस सारे वर्णन से स्पष्ट है शाहजहाँ ने कभी यह चाहा ही नहीं कि उसके नाम से ताजमहल बनाना प्रचारित हो। वह तो डंगे की चोट पर कहता है कि राजा मानसिंह का महल दफनाने क लिये चुना, लिया एवं शव को दफना दिया। बस, आगे कुछ नहीं। यदि वह सच्चा एवं ईमानदार होगा तो आज के इस दुष्प्रचार को सुनकर उसकी आत्मा को कितना कष्ट होगा कि ताजमहल शाहजहाँ ने बनवाया था।


   इसके पश्चात्* सन्* १६५२ के धौलपुर से औरंगजेब द्वारा शाहजहाँ को लिखे पत्र से और भी स्पष्ट हो जाता है। औरंगज़ेब ने ताजमहल का जो वर्णनकिया है वह पुराने भवन पर तो सटीक बैठता है, परन्तु उस भवन पर कतई नहीं जो अभी बन ही रहा है, (टैवर्नियर के अनुसार यह सन्* १६५३ में पूरा हुआ) 





 पहले यह एक राजा का निजी महल था। यह चारों ओर से मिट्*टी की पहाड़ियों से घिरा था एवं जनता के लिये दुर्लभ था। शाहजहाँ ने पहाड़ियों को गिरवा दिया एवं इसे जनता के लिये खोल दिया, विशेष कर विदेशियों को आमन्त्रित किया। इस प्रकार इसकी खयाति देश-विदेश में हुई। 

 कवियों एवं लेखकों को अपनी लेखनी उठाने के लिये विषय मिल गया। कल्पना के घोड़े दौड़ने लगे, किसी ने प्रेम की कल्पना की तो किसी ने दिये हुए वचन को पकड़ा।

  किसी ने विश्व प्रसिद्ध कवियों से मॉडल मंगाने के, तो किसी ने सारे संसार से मूल्यवान पत्थर मंगाने का वर्णन किया। किसी ने तो कलाकारों के नामों की सूची ही प्रस्तुत कर दी। 

 परन्तु किसी का वर्णन किसी से सामंजस्य स्थापित नहीं करता।

  करे भी कैसे ?

----------


## shriram

सभी कल्पना की उड़ान में एक दूसरे से आगे जाने की स्पर्धा में जो हैं। यूरोपीय लेखक सारा श्रेय यूरोपियनों को देना चाहते हैं तो मुसलमान लेखका मुसलमानों के प्रति पर्याप्त सचेष्ट हैं।

  इस अफरा-तफरी में सारा का सारागढ्*डमढ्*ड-सा हो गया प्रतीत होता है। रानी के देहान्त की तारीख कई वर्षों में फैली है। दफनाने की कोई तिथि (सही व गलत) उपलब्ध ही नहीं है। ताजमहल निर्माण का काल १०-१२ वर्ष से २२ वर्ष तक बताया जाता है तथा इस पर व्यय हुआ धन चालीस लाख से २ करोड़ रुपये तक आँका गया है। ऐसे में सत्य का अन्वेषण करना एक दुष्कर कार्य है। इसके लिये महान्* शोध, श्रम तथा समय की आवश्यकता है। जे. बी. टैवर्नियर पर अत्यधिक विश्वास किया गया, परन्तु वह परले सिरे का झूठा निकला। उसके अनुवादक डॉ. बॉल ने ही उसे अविश्वसनीय माना।





 २५ फरवरी १६३३ से पहले पीटर मुण्डी ने ताजमहल देखा एवं सराहा। ८ जनवरी सन्* १६३२ को शव आगरा आया। १ जुलाई १६३२ के बाद कभी (अगले वर्ष) उसे दफनाया गया। यदि वहाँ पर महल न होता तो वह स्थल यमुना में बाढ़ में डूबा होता। बाढ़ का पानी तथा दलदल अगस्त तक समाप्त हुआ होगा। फिर कुंओं का निर्माण होना प्रारम्भ हुआ जिन पर नींव रखी जानी थी और जिनकी संखया ४२ बताई जाती है। अगस्त १६३२ से फरवरी १६३३ तक भवन बन गया। क्या कहने हैं ? अरब में अलादीन के पास चाहें जादुई चिराग कहानी के रूप में ही रहा हो, परन्तु शाहजहाँ के पास अवश्य था।





 पीटर मुण्डी १ जनवरी १६३१ को आगरा आया था तथा १७ दिसम्बर १६३१ को यहाँ से गया। रानी का देहान्त २० जून १६३१ को हुआ था। सम्राट्* की परम प्रिय रानी के निधन का समाचार इसी बीच कभी आया होगा, परन्तु पीटर मुण्डी समेत किसी भी विदेशी ने उस दुखद समाचार अथवा प्रजा द्वारा शोक मनाये जाने का कोई वर्णन नहीं है।

  वर्णन कहाँ से हो।

  हरम में ५००० रानियाँ थीं। 

  इसके अतिरिक्त अकबर एवं जहाँगीर की विधवायें भी थीं। हर वर्ष सैकड़ों मरती होंगी। कोई कहाँ तक शोक मनाए। 

 पीटर मुण्डी दूसरी बार आगरा १६ जनवरी १६३२ को आया तथा ६ अगस्त १६३२ तक रहा था। इसी बीच किसी समय रानी को दफनाया गया होगा। यदि इसका कोई समारोह हुआ होता तो वह अवश्य लिखता। उसने यह अवश्य लिखा है कि शाहजहाँ १ जून सन्* १६३२ को आगरा आया था, पर शव तो बादशाहनामा के अनुसार अगले वर्ष (१ जुलाई १६३२ के बाद) बादशाह की अनुपस्थिति में दफनाया गया अर्थात्* गुपचुप रूप से दफनाया गया था। 

 पीटर मुण्डी तीसरी बार आगरा २२ दिसम्बर १६३२ को आया तथा २४ फरवरी १६३३ तक यहाँ रहा था। अतः इस २ मास के प्रवास-काल में उसने ताजमहल को अपनी आँखों से देखा था। इससे सिद्धहोता है कि सन्* १६२६ से सन्* १६३२-३३ में ताजमहल था तथा शाहजहाँ ने उसे बनाने का दावा कभी नहीं किया।

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन  


http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/bhumika 


   २० कुछ मिथक  


  ताजमहल के बारे में सारे संसार में इतने अधिक किस्से प्रसिद्ध हैं कि उनमें से सत्य खोजना लगभग भूसे के ढेर में से सुई खोजने के समान है। वास्तविकता तो यह है कि इन किस्सों में सत्य का अंश नाम-मात्र का है तथा लगभग सभी सम्पूर्ण रूप से मन गढन्त हैं, परन्तु प्रचार-प्रसार पाकर अब ये किस्से जन-मानस में इतना अधिक पैठ चुके हैं कि उनके सामने यदि सत्य को उजागर करने का प्रयास किया जाए तो गम्भीरता से सुनना तो दूर मात्र मुस्करा कर चल देते हैं। कुछअधिक प्रगतिशील व्यक्ति तो इसे हिन्दू गौरब का बखान मात्र मानते हैं। ताजमहल के सन्दर्भ में अत्यधिक भ्रम उत्पन्न करने वाले निम्नलिखित किस्से हैं -


  १. सम्राज्ञी का नाम मुमताज महल था।


  २. सम्राज्ञी अतीव सुन्दरी थी एवं शाहजहाँ उसे जी-जान से चाहता था।


  ३. सम्राज्ञी ने मरते समय अपने पति से वचन लिया था कि वह उसकी कब्रपर एक अति सुन्दर मकबरा बनवायेगा।


  ४. ताजमहल को बनवाने के लिए सारे संसार के माडल मंगवाये गये थे तथा विश्व प्रसिद्ध कराीगरों ने इसका निर्माण किया।


  ५. ताजमहल में कब्र के ऊपर सदैव पानी टपकता है-शाहजहाँ ने कारीगरों के हाथ कटवा दिये थे।


  इन किस्सों को सत्य की कसौटी पर कसें।


  (१) 

  सम्राज्ञी का नाम मुमताज महल था जिसके संक्षिप्तीकरण के रूप में इस भवन का नाम ताजमहल हुआ। यह नितान्त सत्य से परे है। सम्राज्ञी का वास्तविक नाम अर्जुमन्द बनों बेगम था। ऐसा प्रतीत होता है कि शाहजहाँ के विवाह अथवा राज्यारोहण के पश्चात्* इसका नाम बदल कर मुमताज उल जमानी कर दिया था। देखिये बादशाहनामा के पृष्ठ ४०२ की अन्तिम पंक्ति। उस समय के सभी अभिलेखों में यही दो नाम प्राप्त हैं। अब प्रश्न उठता है कि इस भवन का नाम ताजमहल कैसे पड़ा ? स्पष्ट है कि जो महलों का ताज वह ताजमहल। मैं श्री ओक जी के इस कथन से सहमत नही हो पा रहा हूँ कि इसका नाम 'तेजोमहालय' था।

----------


## shriram

(२) 

  कोई मूर्ख भी नहीं कहेगा कि सम्राज्ञी सुन्दरी नहीं थी। सम्राज्ञी शब्द के साथ ही सुन्दरता जुड़ी होती है, फिर वह तो विश्व प्रसिद्ध सुन्दरी नूरजहाँ की भतीजी थी। पर यह भी सत्य है कि अपने अन्तिम वर्षों में वह एक गतयौवना तथा १४ प्रसवों का भार वहन करने के कारण अधेड़ हो चुकी थी। उसकी आयु भी लगभग ४० वर्ष थी। बादशाहनामा के खण्ड दो के पृष्ठ २७ पर लिखा है '१७ जिल्दकाद १०४० हिजरी को ४०वें वर्ष की आयु में नवाब आलिया बेगम (मुमताज) का देहान्त हुआ। अपने मात्र १८ वर्ष के विवाहित जीवन में १४ सन्तानों को जन्म देने वाली किसी महिला के आज भी यदि आप दर्शन करेंगे तो उसकी थुलथुल काया बढ़ा हुआ पेट तथा गडढे में धंसी आंखें आपको सब कुछ स्पष्ट कर देंगी।


  कीने की हैन्डबुक के पृष्ठ ३७ के अन्त में इन सन्तानों का विवरण इस भांति किया गया है-

  (१) हुरियल निसा (कन्या) जन्म सन्* १६१३, मृत्यु सन्* १६१६। 

  (२) जहानआरा (कन्या) जन्म १६१४ (इससे शाहजहाँ के घृणात्मक शारीरिक सम्बन्धों के किस्से प्रचलित थे। 

  (३) मुहम्मद दारा शिकोह (पु) जन्म सन्* १६१५। 

  (४) मुहम्मद शाहशुजा (पुत्र) जन्म सन्* १६१६। 

  (५) रोशन आरा (कन्या) जन्म सन्* १६१७। 

  (६) मुहम्मद औरंगजेब (पुत्र) जन्म सन्* १६१८। 

  (७) उम्मेद बखत (पुत्र) जन्म सन्* १६१९ मृत्यु सन्* १६२१। 

  (८) सुरैया बानों (कन्या) जन्म सन्* १६२१, मृत्यु सन्* १६२८। 

  (९) सन्* १६२२ में पुत्र जन्मते ही मर गया। 

  (१०) मुराद बक्स(पुत्र) जन्म सन्* १६२४ 

  (११) लतफुल्ला (पुत्र) जन्म सन्* १६२६, मृत्यु सन्* १६२८। 

  (१२) दौलत अफजल (पुत्र) जन्म सन्* १६२८, मृत्यु अगले वर्ष। 

  (१३) सन्* १६३० में जन्मी पुत्री जन्म के समय ही मर गई। 

  (१४) गौहर आरा (पुत्री) जन्म सन्* १६३१, इसी पुत्री को जन्म देकर सम्राज्ञी परलोक सिधार गई थी।

----------


## shriram

यही नहीं १४ सन्तानों के गर्भ-भार तथा प्रसव-पीड़ा के अतिरिक्त इस दुर्भाग्यशाली नारी ने सात संतानों की मृत्यु का दुख भी वहन किया। माता के लिए सन्तान की मृत्यु तथा पत्नी के लिए पति का विछोह अथवा उसके प्राणों पर आया संकट सबसे अधिक दुखदायी होता है। सन्* १६२३-२४ ई. में जब शाहजादा खुर्रम ने जहाँीर के विरुद्ध विद्रोह किया था तथा अपनी जान बचाने के लिए दर-दर की खाक छान रहा था उस समय पत्नी होने के नाते मुमताज पर क्या बीत रही होगी, उसकी मात्र कल्पना ही की जा सकती है। दो वर्ष का त्रासदायी समय कुछ कम नहीं होता है। ऐसी महिला के बारे में यह कहना कि वह अद्वितीय सुन्दरी थी तथा उस पर शाहजहाँ जी-जान से फिदा था, मात्र सत्य को झुठलाना ही कहा जाएगा।


  (३) 

  सम्राज्ञी की मृत्यु बुरहानपुर में हुई थी। वहीं पर आज तक उसकी कब्र सुरक्षित है। कुछ पुस्तकों में शाहजहाँ एवं मुमताजके अन्तिम मिलन का वर्णन बहुत स्पष्ट है। शाहजहाँ को शाहजादी जहान आरा ने अपनी माता के अन्तिम सयम की सूचना दी तो सम्राट्* मुमताज की शैया के समीप गया। सम्राज्ञी लगातार बिलखती तथा विलाप करती रही एवं रो-रोकर उसने सम्राट्* से अपने पुत्र-पुत्रियों के प्रति दया एवं कृपा की याचना की तथा अपने माता-पिता का ध्यान रखने का आग्रह करती रही।


  उपरोक्त वर्णन मुहम्मद सलीह कम्बुह द्वारा लिखित 'अमाल-ए-सली' तथा शाहजहाँकालीन कई अन्य लेखकों ने किये हैं तथा इसे भारतीय पुरातत्व विभाग द्वारा प्रकाशित पुस्तक 'ताज म्यूजियम' में डॉ. जेड. ए. देसाई तथा एच. के. कौल द्वारा उद्*धृत किया गया है। उक्त लेख से स्पष्ट है कि सम्राज्ञी नेअपनी याद में भव्य मकबरा बनाने जैसा कोई वचन शाहजहाँ से अन्तिम समय में नहीं लिया था। उक्त लेखक-द्वय की दृष्टि में भी ऐसा वचन मात्र कपोल-कल्पना ही है।


  उक्त वर्णन में एक अन्य बात भी स्पष्ट है कि सम्राज्ञी लगातार रो रही थी। ऐसे कष्टदायक समय में भव्य मकबरा बनवाने जैसी बात तो ध्यान में आ ही नहीं सकती है। हाँ ! क्रूर बादशाह क हाथों अपने परिवारजनों तथा सन्तानों की रक्षा की चिन्ता में रोना बिलखना समझ में अवश्य आता है।


  (४) 

  ताजमहलको बनवाने के लिए माडल मंगवाये गये थे, यह भी तथ्यों से परे है। यद्यपि सम्राज्ञी की मृतयु तिथि पर इतिहासकार एक मत नहीं हैं फिर भी एक बात सभी मानते हैं कि मकबरा बनाना प्रारम्भ (सम्राज्ञी की मृत्ये के पश्चात्*) तुरन्त करा दिया गया था। क्या इतने कम समय में संसार के अन्य देशों को सन्देश भेजा जाना उस युग में सम्भव था जबकि यातायात तथा संचार-साधन लगभग नगण्य थे। सर्व श्री आर. सी. टेम्पिल तथा ई. बी. हैवल की आधुनकि खोज भी यही कहती है कि कहीं से माडल नहीं मंगाये गये थे। विदेशी यात्री पीटर मुण्डी तथा जीन बैपटिस्ट टैवर्नियर ने भी माडल मंगाने का वर्णन नहीं किया है, जब कि बादशाहनामा का लेखक अब्दुल हमीद लाहोरी तो स्पष्ट लिखता है कि शव को राजा मानसिंह के महल में दफनाया गया था।


  अनेक देशों से कारीगर बुलवाये गये थे, यह भी इसकी (ताजमहल) महानता को सिद्ध करने के लिए किस्सा गढ़ा गया था। वास्तव में प्रारम्भ से ही भारत की वास्तुकला विश्व प्रसिद्ध रही है। तैमूर लंग से लेकर अन्य आये हुए सभी आक्रमणकारी भारतवर्ष से कारीगर पकड़ कर ले गये थे। इसके अतिरिक्त जब शाहजहाँ ने भवन (मकबरा) बनवाया ही नहीं था तो सारे संसार से कारीगरमंगवाने का प्रश्न ही उपस्थित नहीं होता है। मात्र कब्र बनाने तथा कुरान लिखने योग्य प्रतिभावान कारीगरों की कमी उस समय के भारत की राजधानी आगरा में नहीं थी।


  (५) 

  सबसे विचित्र तथा भ्यानक किंवदन्ती है कि शाहजहाँ ने इस भय से कारीगरों के हाथ कटवा दिये थे कि वे लोग दूसरा ताजमहल किसी और स्थान पर न बना दें। मुमताज एवं शाहजहाँ दोनों ही पर्याप्त क्रूर थे, अस्तु! उसके द्वारा कारीगरों को प्रोत्साहन देने के स्थान पर उनके हाथ कटवा देना कोई आश्चर्यजनक कार्य नहीं हो सकता था, परन्तु इसके साथ ही एक हास्यास्पद किस्सा और भी जुड़ा है।


  ताजमहल पूरा बन जाने के पश्चात्* शाहजहाँ ने निरीक्षण किया। सभी मुखय कारीगर ताजमहल परिसर में ही उपस्थित थे। शाहजहाँ ने आज्ञा दी कि इन सभी कारीगरों के हाथ काट दिये जाएं जिससे भविष्य में ये लोग ताजमहल की अनुकृति न बना सकें। इस पर एक कारीगर बोला, 'जहाँपनाह ! ताजमहल के गुम्बद में कुछ दोष रह गया है जिसे मेरे अतिरिक्त संसार का कोई कारीगर ठीक नहीं कर सकता है। यदि आज्ञा हो तो मैं उसे ठीक कर दूं। बाद में आप मेरे हाथ कटवा दीजियेगा, क्योंकि हाथ कट जाने के पश्चात्* मैं भी उस दोष को दूरनहीं कर सकूंगा।

----------


## shriram

शाहजहाँ ने आज्ञा दे दी। उस कारीगर ने हथैड़ी उठाई तथा गुम्बद पर चढ़ गया। ऊपर जाकर उसने हथैड़ी से गुम्बद को ठोका और नीचे आकर शाहजहाँ का ेसूचित कर दिया कि वह दोष दूर कर आया है। शाहजहाँ ने उसके तथा अन्य सब कारीगरों के हाथ कटवा दिये। चारों ओर रोना-पीटना तथा कोहराम मच गया, परन्तु गुम्बद ठीक करने वाला कारीगर ठठा कर हंस रहा था। शाहजहाँ ने उससे हंसने का कारण पूछा तो वह बोला, 'बन्दा परवर ! हम लोगों ने जी-जान से काम किया। उसका बदला यह होता कि आप हम लोगों को ईनाम इकराम देते, परन्तु हमारी इज्जत करने के बदले आपने हमारे हाथ कटवा दिये। इसलिये मैं इस हथैड़ी से गुम्बद की छत में एक ऐसा सुराख कर आया हूँ जिससे हर मौसम में पानी की एक बूंद मुमताज की कब्र पर आँसू बनकर गिरा करेगी। अब इस दोष को संसार का कोई भी कारीगर दूर नहीं कर सकता।' भोजे-भाले यात्रियों को गाइड आज भी हाथ की सफाई से टपकती हुई बूँद दिखा कर कुछ रकम ऐंठ लेते हैं।


  कब्र वाले कक्ष के ऊपर गुम्बट है। इसकी ऊँचाई ८० फुट है तथा ऊपर मध्य में एक बृहत्* सूर्य-चक्र है। इसी प्रकार के सूर्य-चक्र तथा कथित मस्जिद तथा जवाबमें भी हैं। इस भयानक ऊँचाई (आज के ८ महला भवन के समान) को देखकर दर्शक को भ्रम होता है कि इसके ही ऊपर वाला भाग गुम्बद की छत है, और जो वर्षा का जल गुम्बद पर गिरता है वही रिसकर कब्र पर आता है। यह मात्र भ्रम है।


  ताजमहल का ऊपर से एक दिखाई देने वाला गुम्बद वास्तव में दो खण्ड का है। पहला खण्ड ८० फीट ऊँचा, उसके ऊपर १३ फीट मोटी गोल (गुम्बदाकार) छत, उसके ऊपर दूसरा ८० फीट ऊँचा खण्ड, उसके ऊपर १३ फीट मोटी छत जिसके ऊपर ६ इंच मोटा संगमरमर का पत्थर है।


  गुम्बद के इस रहस्य को जानने के पश्चात्* अब उक्त कारीगर के कथित कथन की समीक्षा की जाए। ऐसी कौन-सी हथैड़ी अथवा भारी से भारी घन है जो १३.५ फीट मोटी छत में छेद (अति बारीक) कर देने में समर्थ है। सम्भव है छेद हो भी गया हो तो सन्* १६५३ से सन्* १९९७ ई. में (३४४ वर्ष पश्चात्*) वह मामूली सा छिद्र नाली बन गया होता, क्योंकि जल के बहाव में पत्थर को काटने की अकूत क्षमता होती है। इस प्रकार एक बूंद के स्थान पर वर्षा ऋतु में कब्र पर नाला बहना चाहिए।


  कल्पना करिये यदि एक बूंद पानी रिस कर गिरा भी तो वह बीच वाली छत पर गिर कर सूख जायेगा। यदि अधिक पानी गिरेगा तो छत के बीचमें ऊँचा तथा किनारों पर नीचा होने के कारा वह बहकर दीवारों की ओर चला जायेगा। कब्र पर गिरने का तो प्रश्न ही नहीं है, क्योंकि छेद तो बीच वाली छत में किया ही नहीं गया था। एक प्रश्न यह है कि वर्षा ऋतु के पश्चात्* पानी कहाँ से गिरता है। मैं स्वयं दोनों छतों पर चढ़ कर देख चुका हूँ वहाँ पर कोई टंकी नहीं है।


  सितम्बर १९९६ ई. में सरकार ने कब्र वाले कक्ष में बहुमूल्य कालीन बिछाने की घोषणा की है। यदि वहाँ पर हर क्षण एक बूंद पानी टपकता है तो कालीन तो एक मास में सत्यानाश हो जायेगी।

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन  


http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/bhumika 


  २१ - अकाट्*य प्रमाण  


  अभी तक पाठक भली-भांति समझ चुके होंगे कि ताजमहल शाहजहाँ ने नहीं बनवाया था। उसे बनवाने की अवश्यकता भी नहीं थी क्योंकि जैसा भवन वह स्वयं बना सकने में समर्थ था उससे कई गुणा अधिक भव्य भवन वह अनायास  ही हथियाने में सफल होगया था। आगरा से दिल्ली तक अनेक भवनों का निर्माता शाहजहाँ कहा जाता है। यदि शाहजहाँ इन भवनों के साथ-साथ ताजमहल का भी निर्माता होता तो सभी भवन समान रूप से भव्य, कलात्मक तथा सुन्दर होने चाहिए थे। उन्नीस-बीस का अन्तर होना तो सम्भव था, परन्तु ज़मीन-आसमान का अन्तर तो प्रबुद्ध बुद्धि की कल्पना से परे है। 

 कहाँ राजा भोज कहाँ गंगू तेली। इनमें कुछ भवन उसके स्वयं के निवास के लिये थे तो कुछ उन अपूर्व सुन्दरियों के लिये थे, जो मुमताज महल की मृत्यु के पश्चात्* उसकी जीवन संगिनियां बनी थीं।

  मरी प्रेयसी के लिये ताजमहल, परन्तु जीवित प्रेयसियों के लिये मात्र लाल पत्थर के कमरे ? 

  क्या किसी रानी-पटरानी ने किन्हीं अनुराग के क्षणों में भी मनुहार नहीं की होगी ? 

 जो विद्वान यह कहते हैं कि ताजमहल बनाने के लिये अर्जुमन्द बानों ने मरते समय शाहजहाँ से वचन लिया था, उनके पास इस प्रश्न का क्या उत्तर है कि शाहजहाँ की शेष बची ४९९९ रानियों ने, जो युवती थीं, लावण्यमयी थीं तथा शाहजहाँ को लुभाने में भी समर्थ थीं, उन्होंने अपने जीवन-काल में स्वयं के निवास के लिये ताजमहल के समान भव्य भवन की मांग क्यों नहीं की ? 

 क्यों नहीं रूठीं, क्योंनहीं मनुहार की तथा क्यों नहीं कहा ऐसा उसमें क्या था, जो हम में नहीं है ?

----------


## shriram

कुछ इतिहासज्ञ शाहजहाँ द्वारा मकराना की खानों से संगमरमर पत्थर मंगाने के लिये भेजे गये फरमानों को अभी भी पुष्ट प्रमाण मानते हैं कि उसी संगमरमर से ताजमहल बनाया गया था तथा उसी से कुरान लिखी गई थी। सन्* १६३२ ई. में संगमरमर मंगाने के लिऐ उनका तर्क है कि संगमरमर की कटाई, छिलाई, सफाई, उस पर चित्रकारी आदि में पर्याप्त समय लगना था, अतः एक ओर ईंट-पत्थर से भवन बनता रहा होगा तथा दूसरी ओर संगमरमर पर कार्य होता रहा होगा। जब भवन बन गया होगा तब उस पर संगमरमर कुरान सहित ऊपर से लगाई गई होगी, आदि।


  सम्भव है आपको भी इनके तर्कों में कुछ तथ्य दृष्टिगोचर हो रहे हों। आप इनसे प्रभावित हों, उससे पहले निवेदन कर दूं कि हमारे इन मित्रों ने शाहजहाँ के फरमानों के बारे में मात्र सुना है कि शाहजहाँ ने २-३ फरमान राजा जयसिंह को संगमरमर भेजने के लिए भेजे थे, परन्तु इन्होंने स्वयं इन फरमानों को कभी देखा नहीं है। कदाचित्* देखा भी है तो उन्हें ध्यानपूर्वक पढ़ा नहीं है। आइये, एक बार पुनः फरमानों का सूक्ष्म अवलोकन करें। इसके लिये फरमान क्र. २ को देखना पर्याप्त है।

----------


## shriram

यह फरमान ३ फरवरी सन्* १६३३ ई. को जारी किया गया था। इसका पृष्ठ (पिछला भाग) महत्वपूर्ण है। इसमें नौ प्रशासनिक जिलों से २३० गाड़ी संगमरमर भेजने की बात कही गई है। यही नहीं इसमें यह भी स्पष्ट लिखा है कि पहले फरमान (दि. २० सितम्बर सन्* १६३२) भेजे जाने के बाद जितनी गाड़ी संगमरमर की भेजी जा चुकी हों उतनी गाड़ियाँ कम कर दी जाएं। दूसरे शब्दों में शाहजहाँ को मात्र २३० गाड़ियाँ संगमरमर की आवश्यकता थी।


  उस समय मकराना से अकबराबाद (आगरा) तक बैलगाड़ी, भैंसागाड़ी तथा ऊँटगाड़ी से यात्रा की जाती थी। एक गाड़ी में दो बैल या भैंसे जोते जाते थे, परन्तु ऊँट-गाड़ी में ऊँट एक ही जोता जाता था। इस प्रकार तीनों की क्षमता लगभग समान होती थी। फरमान में मात्र गाड़ियाँ ही लिखा है। अतः यह नहीं कहा जा सकता कि किसी विशेष गाड़ी की आवश्यकता थी। तीनों का मिश्रण भी हो सकता था। आधुनिक गाड़ियों में बाल बयिरिंग तथा मोटर टायर का प्रयोग होता है, अतः इनकी क्षमता में पर्याप्त वृद्धि हुई है। मेरे बचपन में गाड़ियों में लकड़ी के पहिये लगाये जाते थे, जो समतल मार्ग पर चलती थी। पहियों के भार से मार्ग दोनालियों के समान हो जाता था जिसे लीक कहते थे। लीक में प्रायः गढ्*डे होते थे जिनके कारण अधिक माल ढोना कठिन होता था।


  आज से ५० वर्ष पूर्व एक बैलगाड़ी में सामान्यतः १०-१२ बोरा अन्न लादा जाता था। यदि बैल अच्छी नस्ल के तथा पुष्ट होते थे तो १५-२० बोरी माल भी लाद लिया जाता था। एक बोरी में ढाई मन भार आता था तथा सवा सत्ताइस मन का एक टन होता था। इस प्रकार हम देखते हैं कि एक गाड़ी में सामान्यतः एक से डेढ़ टन माल ढोया जा सकता था।

----------


## shriram

इस प्रकार २३० गाड़ियों के द्वारा शाहजहाँ ने कम से कम २३० टन तथा अधिक से अधिक ४०० टन संगमरमर की मांग की थी। सम्राज्ञी के निधन अथवा उसको दफन करने के पश्चात्* दूसरा फरमान भेजे जाने तक पर्याप्त समय बीत गया था।

  उस समय तक आकलन कर लिया गया होगा कि कितने संगमरमर की आवश्यकता थी, तदनुसार ही फरमान जारी कर दिया गया। उस समय हाथ से कटाई होती थी अस्तु खानों में उत्पादन अति न्यून होता था। अतः एक ही क्षेत्र पर निर्भर न रहकर नौ प्रशासनिक जिलों से संगमरमर मंगाने का निर्णय लिया गया था।


  अब मैं प्रबुद्ध पाठकों के सम्मुख एक प्रश्न रखना चाहूंगा। शाहजहाँ ने मात्र २३० टन संगमरमर मंगाया था;क्या ताजमहल मात्र २३० टन संगमरमर से बना है ? 

  क्या २५० फीट ऊँचा ताजमहल मात्र १ या डेढ़ टन प्रति फुट संगमरमर से बन सकता है  ? 

 लगभग १९ फीट ऊँची ३२८ वर्ग फीट की कुर्सी पर बना विशाल भवन १३४ फीट ऊँचे चार स्तम्भों सहित माच ४०० टन संगमरमर बना दिया गया ? 

  है न चमत्कार ! 


  आप कुछ अन्य कुतर्क खोजें कि इतनी ही नहीं हजारों गाड़ीसंगमरमर मंगाया गया होगा तो कृपया इसको सिद्ध करने के लिये कोई अन्य स्पष्ट हजारों गाड़ियों का फरमान लाइये। हाँ लगभग ३०० टन संगमरमर में कब्रें बनाई जा सकती है  एवं कुरान लिखी जा सकती हैं। इसको एक भोला-भाला व्यक्ति भी समझ सकता है। अतः स्पष्ट सिद्ध है कि मकराना की खानों से मंगाये गये संगमरमर से न तो ताजमहल बनाया गया था और न ही बनाया जा सकता था।

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन  


http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/bhumika 


       २२ - जिसकी खोज थी  


  मध्यकालीन सभी लेखकों में चाहे वे भारतीय रहे हों अथवा यूरोपियन, सभी में यह प्रतिस्पर्द्धा रही है कि वे सिद्ध करें कि ताजमहल को शाहजहाँ ने अपनी प्रिय पत्नी मुमताजमहल की स्मृति में बनवाया था। यही लीक अधिकांश आधुनिक लेखक भी अपनाए हुए हैं। जब उनके ध्यान में यह बात लाई जाती है कि शाहजहाँ ने पैलेस (महल) खरीदा था तो वह पीसऑफ लैंड (भूमि का टुकड़ा) लिखते हैं। जब उन्हें बाध्य कर दिया जाता है कि बादशाहनामा में मंजिल (महल) शब्द लिखा है तो वे कहते हैं मंजिल का अर्थ होता है 'ठिकाना'  अर्थात्* वह स्थान जहाँ पहुँचना इच्छित होता है। उदाहरण के लिए यदि आप कलकत्ता जा रहे हैं तो कलकत्ता आपकी 'मंजिल' है। विद्वानों ! अब देखना यह है कि बादशाहनामा में दो स्थानों पर आया 'मंजिल' शब्द किस सन्दर्भ में हैं पर वे मानने को तत्पर नहीं। कुतर्क तो आखिर कुतर्क ही है ? 


  कुछ आधुनिक लेखक तो इससे भी आगे बढ़ गए हैं। वे बादशाहनामा का अक्षरशः अनुवाद करते हैं, -

  'दि साइड सेलेकेट आन विच, टिल देन स्टुड दि मैनसन (मंजिल) ऑफ राजा मानसिंह'

  (चुने गये स्थल पर उस समय तक राजा मानसिंह का भवन खड़ा था) 

 यह स्वीकार करने के पश्चात्* भी कि 'भवन' खड़ा था, लेखक आगे ताजमहल की नींव रखना, भव्य भवन बनाना आदि प्रारम्भ कर देता है। कया भवन के ऊपर नींव रखी गई थी ? यदि राजा मानसिंह का महल खरीदा गया था तो पहले उसे गिराया भी होगा तभी ताजमहल शाहजहाँ द्वारा बनाया जाना सम्भव था। क्या मध्यकाल से आज तक किसी भी लेखक ने एक भी ईंट निकलाने का अथवा एक भी दीवार अथवा छत के गिराने का कोई भी प्रत्यक्ष अथवा अप्रत्यक्ष रूप से वर्णन किया है?

----------


## shriram

कम से कम आज के समय का प्रत्येक लेखक यह तो स्वीकार करने ही लगा है कि भूमि नहीं अपितु भवन खरीदा गया था। अब प्रश्न यह उपस्थित होता है कि उस भवन को गिराना क्या आवश्यक था ? आइये देखें-


  राजा मानसिंह का भवन जो उस समय उनके पौत्र राजा जयसिंह के स्वामित्व में था का वर्णन बादशाहनामा में इन शब्दों में किया है। 'विशाल, मनोरम, रसयुक्त वाटिका से घिरा हुआ, महान्* भवन, आकाश चुम्बी। उस महान भवन, जिस पर गुम्बज है तथा आकार में इतना ऊँचां'


  इतने भव्य भवन को गिराने की क्या आवश्यक थी ? शाहजहाँ को तो रानी के शव को दफनाने के लिए एक विशाल, वाटिका से घिरे हुए, गुम्बजयुक्त, आकाशचुम्बी भवन की आवश्यकता थी और वह उसे बिना श्रम के अनायास प्राप्त करने में सफल हो गया था, अस्तु, भवन गिराने का तो प्रश्न ही नहीं उठता था। इसीलिये आगे स्पष्ट लिखा है

  'उस धार्मिक महिला को संसार की दृष्टि से छिपा दिया, उस आकाश चुम्बी बड़ी समाधि के अन्दर; उस महान भवन में जिस पर गुम्बट है।'

  इन शब्दों  में स्पष्ट लिखा है बुरहानपुर से रानी का शव लाने के पश्चात्*महल में दफनाया गया था, न कि दफनाने के पश्चात्* कब्र के ऊपर भवन बनाया गया था। इतिहासकार ८ से २२ वर्ष का समय ताजमहल के बनने का बताते हैं। 

 यदि शव को शाहजहाँ द्वारा बनाये गये ताजमहल में दफनाया गया था तो क्या २२ वर्ष तक शव बाहर पड़ा रहा ? 

  यदि ऐसा ही था तो शव को बुरहानपुर से लाने की क्या आवश्यकता थी ? 

  उसे २२ वर्ष पश्चात्* ही लाया जाता, क्या शाहजहाँ अथवा उसके मन्त्री इतने भी दूरदर्शी नहीं थे ? 


  पिछले कुछ वर्षों से खोज जारी थी। विद्वानों को विश्वास था कि यदि शाहजहाँ ने राजा जयसिंह से भवन खरीदा था तथा उसके बदले में भूमि का एक टुकड़ा दिया था तो उस भूमि के स्वामित्व के हस्तान्तरण का कोई न कोई आदेश भी अवश्य दिया गया होगा और यह आदेश-पत्र राजा जयसिंह की वंश परम्परा अर्थात्* आधुनिक जयपुर नरेशों के पास ही होना चाहिए।

  ऐसा अनुमान किया जाता था कि उक्त आदेश-पत्र की भाषा कुछ ऐसी अपमानजनक है कि राजा जयसिंह के वंशधर उसे प्रकाशित नहीं करना चाहते हैं।

  अन्ततः उक्त आदेश-पत्र ढूँढ़ ही निकाला गया तथा इससे भ्रम के सारे बादल छंट जायेंगे, ऐसी आशा की जा सकती है। मूल फारसी के लेख का शब्दशः अनुवाद(हिन्दी में प्रथम बार) अन्यत्र दिया जा रहा है। यहाँ पर उसका सार इस प्रकार है-


  'वह हवेली, जिनका विवरण पीछे दिया गया है, अपने साथ की परिसम्पत्तियों सहित.... राजा जयसिंह को दिया जाता है, उस हवेली के बदले जो पहले राजा मानसिंह की थी, जिसे उसने (जयसिंह ने) स्वयं की सहमति से महारानी मुमताज महल के मकबरे के लिए दान कर दिया।'


  आज की तारीख में लिखा गया, ७वाँ दिन दाय के मास का इलाही वर्ष ६, तदनुसार २८ जुमादिन आखिर १०४३ हिजरी। दि. २८ दिसम्बर १६३३ ई.। 


  १. राजा भगवान दास की हवेली।


  २. राजा माधौसिंह की हवेली।


  ३. मुहल्ला अतगा खान बाजार स्थित रूपसी बैरागी की हवेली।


  ४. मुहल्ला अतगा खान बाजार स्थित चाँद सिंह सुपुत्र सूरजसिंह की हवेली।

----------


## shriram

इस फरमान के पिछले पृष्ठ पर उपरोक्त सम्पत्तीयों की सूची के अतिरिक्त प्रधानमन्त्री अफजल खान तथा अन्य कई अधिकारियों यथा मकरामत खान, मीर मोहम्मद, मीर जुमला, हकीम मुहम्मद सादिक खान आदि अनेक दरबारियों की स्वयं की हस्तलिपि में टिप्पणियाँ हैं। कुछ टिप्पणियों के उदाहरण को देखिए-

 'इसे मंगलवार को पूज्यनीय की सूचना के लिये प्रस्तुत किया जाय'; 

  'एक उच्च मान प्रतिष्ठा युक्त आज्ञापत्र जारी किया जाय'आदि-आदि।


  इन टिप्पणी के साथ-साथ टिप्पणी लिखने वाले राज्य अधिकारियों के पद-मर्यादा के भारी-भरकम विशेषण भी लिखे हैं। उदाहरण देखिये, 'जुमलात अल मुल्की अल महामी अल्लामी फाहमी अफजल खन।' एक टिप्पणी 'वाकिया नवीस' समाचार लेखक की भी है कि उसने इसे समाचार पुस्तक में लिख लिया है। एक विशेष टिप्पणी जुमलात अल मुल्की की हस्तलिपि में इस प्रकार है, 'स्वर्गीय शाहजादा खनम की हवेली जो उक्त राजा को दी गई थी, को प्रमाणित किया जाता है।''


  अन्त में सत्यापन तथा मुहर एवं मौलिक की सत्य प्रतिलिपि के रूप में प्रमाणित करने वाले 'मुहम्मद की धार्मिक संहिता का चाकर अबुल बरकत' के हस्ताक्षर है। इस पृष्ठ पर दिनांक हैं-रविवार, दाय मास की २८ तारीख, इलाही वर्ष ६, तदनुसार १४ रजब १०४३ हिजरी।


  उपरोक्त फरमान को ध्यान से पढ़ने पर अनेक तथ्य उभर कर सामने आते हैं -


  १.  राजा जयसिंह से शाहजहाँ ने मुमताज महल को दफनाने के लिये एक भव्य हवेली ली थी।


  २.  इस हवेली (ताजमहल) के बदले में राजा जयसिंह को परसिम्पत्तियों सहित चार हवेलियाँ दी गईं।


  ३.  पहले स्व. शाहजादा खानम की हवेली भी इसी मद में दी गई थी जिसे वापस नहीं लिया गया।


  उक्त आदेश-पत्रको पढ़ने के बाद, पीस ऑफ लैण्ड (भूखण्ड), फारमरली स्टुड ए मैंशन (पहले वहाँ पर भवन था अथवा मंजिल) को ठिकाना बताने वालों का मुँह तो बन्द हो ही जाना चाहिए। उन्हें अन्ततोगत्वा चाहते अथवा न चाहते हुए यह तो स्वीकार करना ही पड़ेगा कि शाहजहाँ ने राजा जयसिंह से मुमताजमहल को दफनाने के लिए एक भव्य भवन लियाथा, न कि खाली पड़ा भूखण्ड (पीस ऑफ लैण्ड)। यह भवन इतना  विशाल एवं भव्य था कि उसके बादले मं राजा जयसिंह को शाहजहाँ ने एक नहीं पाँच हवेलियाँ (स्व. शाहजादा खानम की हवेली सहित) उनकी परिसम्पत्तियों सहित हस्तांतरित कीं।


  राजा जयसिंह का भवन अति भव्य था। अतः उसे गिराने का प्रश्न ही उपस्थित नहीं होता था एवं हवेली को बिना गिराये शाहजहाँ द्वारा ताजमहल को बनाया जाना असम्भव है।


  हम पहले भाग में एक सूची दे चुके हैं जिसमें यमुनातट पर स्थित उस समय के समस्त भवनो एवं महलों के अधिपतियों के नाम दिये गये हैं। उक्त सूची डच ईस्ट इण्डिया कम्पनी के तत्कालीन प्रबन्धक ने शाहजहाँ के राज्यारोहण के कुछ वर्ष पूर्व बनाई थी। उक्त सूची में भवनों को उत्तर दिशा से प्रारम्भ कर दक्षिण दिशा में समाप्त किया है। इस सूची में अन्तिम दो भवनों का विवरण इस प्रकार है-

 स्वर्गीय राजा मानसिंह, 

 राजा माधौसिंह।


  बादशाहनामा में लिखा है कि नगर के दक्षिण में स्थित राजा मानसिंह के महल को मुमताजमहल के शव को दफनाने के लिए चुना गया। डच सूची के अनुसार भी नगर के दक्षिणी सिरे पर स्थित दो महलों में एक राजा मानसिंह का था। इस फरमान से स्पष्ट है कि (दिया गया) राजा माधौसिंह का महल भी शाहजहाँ के स्वामित्व में था ओर वह उसमें रानी के शव को बिना किसी झंझट के दफना सकता था, 

  राजा माधौसिंह के महल को ही क्यों नहीं रानी के शव को दफनाने के लिए चुना गया ? 

  एक कारण तो स्पष्ट है कि राजा माधौसिंह का महल इतना अधिक भव्य नहीं था।

  राजा मानसिंह के महल के बदले में राजा माधौसिंह के महल सहित पांच महल दिये गये अर्थात्* वह महल ताजमहल की भव्यता की तुलना में कम से कम पाँचवा भाग ही था। अधिग्रहण करने पर किसी भी सम्पत्ति का पूरा मूल्य नहीं दिया जाता है। इस दृष्टिकोण से देखा जाए तो राजा मानसिंह का भव्य महल पांच नहीं पच्चीस-पचास महलों के बराबर था।

  एक अन्य बिन्दु, यदि शाहजहाँ ने ताजमहल का निर्माण किया था तब तो राजा माधौसिंह को खाली पड़ा महल (परिसम्पत्तियों सहित)ही अधिक उपयुक्त था, क्योंकि उस कम भव्य भवन को गिरा कर नये ताजमहल को बनाना अधिक सरल कार्य होता।


  यहाँ पर कुछ प्रबुद्ध पाठक शंका करेंगे कि अभी तक तो आप बादशाहनाम के सन्दर्भ से लगातार यह कहते रहे कि शाहजहाँ ने ताजमहल के बदले में राजा जयसिंह को भूमि का एक टुकड़ा दिया था, परन्तु अब आप एकाएक कह उठे कि शाहजहाँ ने मानसिंह के महल के बदले एक-दो नहीं चार महल दिए थे। यह केसे सम्भव हुआ। यदि बादशाहनामा के अनुसार भूमि का टुकड़ा दिया था तो महल कहाँ से आ गये और यदि महल दिये थे तो भूमि के टुकड़े का क्या हुआ ? 

  पाठकों की शंका अति उचित है। प्रथम दृष्टया में यह सन्देह होना स्वाभाविक ही है कि बादशाहनामा तथा इस फरमान में इतना अधिक अन्तर क्यों है ? अपतिु ध्यान से समीक्षा करने से सत्य उजागर हो ही जाता है कि अपने-अपने स्थान पर दोनों ही वर्णन सत्य हैं। आइये, समीक्षा करें।


  अर्जुमन्द बानों का देहान्त बुरहानपुर में हुआ था। उस समय उसे वहीं पर ताप्ती नदी के तट पर दफना दिया गया था। बाद में किसी समय शव को आगरा लाने अथवा राजा मानसिंह के महल को इसी बहाने हथियाने की योजना बनी।

  बादशाहनामा में लिखा गया कि रानीके शव को दफनाने के लिए नगर के दक्षिण में स्थित राजा मानसिंह के महल को चुना गया। यद्यपि बादशाहनामा के अनुसार उक्त महल के तत्कालीन स्वामी राजा जयसिंह उसे बिना मोल लिये देने को तेयार हो जाते, परन्तु वास्तविकता इसके विपरीत यह है कि राजा जयसिंह उक्त महल को किसी भी मूल्य पर देने को तत्पर नहीं थे। 

 उन्हें बहुत समझाया, डराया-धमकाया गया, पर वे टस से मस नहीं हुए।

  उन पर दबाव बढ़ाने के लिए रानी के शव को बरहानपुर से सचमुच (या मात्र दिखावे के लिए) लाकर (ताज) महल के प्रांगण में रख दिया गया, परन्तु जयसिंह नहीं माने। अन्ततः उन्हें भूमि का एक टुकड़ा देने का लालच दिया गया। राजा जयसिंह रूठ कर आमेर चले गये। भवन पर बलपूर्वक कब्जा कर लिया गया ताकि शव को महल में दफना दिया जाये। यह घटना सन्* १६३२ ई. की है और इसी समय बादशाहनामा में उक्त बातें लिखी गईं।

----------


## shriram

सबसे पहले इस भूमि के टुकड़े के भ्रम को दूर करें। यह तो स्पष्ट है कि शाहजहाँ की ओर से राजा जयसिंह को एक भूमि के टुकड़े को देने का प्रस्ताव कियागया था पर उसे राजा द्वारा अस्वीकार कर दिये जाने के कारण, दिया नहीं गया था। इसका सबसे बड़ा प्रमाण है कि उक्त भूमि के टुकड़े का न तो माप ही उपलब्ध है ओर न ही यह ज्ञात है कि यह भूाण्ड किस स्थान पर अवस्थित था। दूसरा प्रमाण यह है कि यदि वास्तव में कोई भूखण्ड दिया गया होता तो उसे स्वामित्व हस्तान्तरण के लिए कोई न कोई फरमान अवश्य जारी किया गया होता। अन्तिम प्रमाण यह है कि जिस प्रकार इस फरमान में पूर्व में किये गये स्व. शाहजादा खानम के महल की पुष्टि की गई है, उसी प्रकार यदि कोई भूखण्ड दियागया होता तो उसे भी कम से कम इस फरमान में संदर्भित तो किया ही गया होता कि राजा जयसिंह को पूर्व में अमुक स्थान पर अमुक माप का भूखण्ड दिया गया था और उसे पुष्ट किया जाता है। अतः स्पष्ट है कि भूखण्ड नहीं दिया गया था।


  तत्पश्चात्* शाहजहाँ द्वारा राजा जयसिंह को तीन फरमान संगमरमर भजने के लिए २० सितम्बर सन्* १६३२, ३ फरवरी सन्* १६३३ तथा अन्तिम १ जुलाई सन्* १६३७ को भेजे गये। पूर्व में इन सभी फरमानों की समीक्षा की जा चुकी है। राजा जयसिंह ने संगमरमर भेजने तथा गाड़ियों की व्यवव्था करने में कोई सहयोग नहीं दिया।

  राजा के असहयोग के कारण संगमरमर की उपलब्धता में व्यवधान उत्पन्न हो रहा था तथा संगमरमर की कमी के कारण कुरान लेखन नहीं हो पा रहा था। अन्ततःविचार-विमर्श कर राजा जयसिंह को स्वर्गीय शहजादा खानम वाला महल दिया गया, परन्तु राजा जयसिंह ने संगमरमर भेजने की व्यव्सथा फिर भी नहीं की जैसा कि २० सतम्बर सन्* १६३२ ई. तथा ३ फरवरी सन्* १६३३ ई. के फरमानों से स्पष्ट है।


  इन परिस्थितियों में यही उचित समझा गया कि राजा जयसिंह के एक अति भव्य भवन के बदले में उसे चार महल दिये जाए। तदनुसार इस परिप्रेक्ष्य में फरमान तैयार किया गया। किसी ने याद दिलाया कि राजा जयसिंह को पूर्व में शाहजादा खानम का महल दिया जा चुका है। उसे क्या वापस ले लिया जाय ? कहीं राजा इसे अपना अपमान न मान बैठे तथा बात बनने के स्थान पर बिगड़ न जाए, इस भय से स्वर्गीय खानम वाला महल वापस न लिया गया और तदनुसार जुमलात अल मुल्की ने फरमान के पिछले पृष्ठ पर टिप्पणी दी, 

  'स्वर्गीय शहजादा खानम की हवेली जो उक्त राजा को दी गई थी, को प्रमाणित किया जाता है।' 

 उक्त सन्देह का आधार यह है कि मूल फरमान में शाहजादा खानम की हवेली के बारे में कोई जिक्र नहीं है। यह सब बाद में सोच-विचार कर निर्णय किया गया था, क्योंकि मूल फरमान की तिथि २८ जुमादिल आखिर १०४३ हि. है जबकि पिछले पृष्ठ पर की गई टिप्पणी की तिथि रविवार १४ रजब१०४३ हिजरी है जो लगभग १६ दिन बाद की है। यही कारण है कि जुमलात अल मुल्की मदार अल फाहमी ने टिप्पणी की कि, 'इसे पुनः प्रस्तुत किया जाए।' तत्पश्चात्* हकमी मुहम्मद सादिक खान ने लिखा, 'इसको मंगलवार को पुज्यनीय की सूचना के यिले प्रस्तुत किया जाय।' स्पष्ट है कि यह परिवर्तन शाहजहाँ को मान्य हो गया था।


  परिसम्पत्तियों के विवरण में पहली हवेली राजा भगवानदास की लिखी है। राजा भगवानदास राजा जयसिंह के परबाबा का नाम था। फरमान से यह स्पष्ट नहीं है कि यह हवेली राजा जयसिंह के बाबा वाली ही थी अथवा किसी अन्य राजा भगवानदास के नाम की थी।


  एक प्रश्न और अनुत्तरित रह जाता है। उक्त चारों हवेलियां शासन की सम्पत्ति बताई गई हैं। यह स्पष्ट नहीं है कि चार भिन्न-भिन्न राजाओं तथा सरदारों की हवेलियाँ राजकीय सम्पत्तियां किस रूप में हो गईं ?

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन  


http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/bhumika 


  २३ ---  २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राज-भवन  


   ताजमहल की देख-रेख एवं रख-रखाब का कार्य आजकल भारतीय पुरातत्व सर्वेक्षण विभाग करता है। यह विभाग सन्* १८६१ में कार्यरत हुआ था। उससे पूर्व ताजमहल का रख-रखाव अंग्रेजों तथा मुगलों द्वारा किया जाता रहा था। इस विषय पर समय-समय पर किये गये मरम्मत के कार्यों का लेखा-जोखा विभिन्न अभिलेखों में प्राप्य है।


  इस विषय में सबसे पहला अभिलेख शाहजहाँ के नाम शाहजादा औरंगजेब द्वारा धौलपुर से लिखा पत्र है जो उसने दिल्ली से दक्षिण की यात्रा पर जाते हुए सन्* १६५२ में लिखा था। इस पत्र में औरंगजेब ने ताजमहल की टूट-फूटी दशा पर आँसू बहाये था तथा लिखा था कि कुछ मरम्मत उसने स्वयं करा दी थी तथा बाकी मरम्मत जो अति दुश्तर है इनमें मुखय गुम्बद में आए चटकाव का भी वर्णन था जोउसके अनुसार मुखय राज़मिस्त्री द्वारा भी ठीक नहीं किया जा सकता था।


  शाहजहाँ ने इस पत्र को प्राप्त करने के पश्चात्* क्या कार्यवाही की, इसका कोई वर्णन उपलब्ध नहीं है। इसके बाद ताजमहल सम्बन्धी मुगलों के कुछ फरमान उपलब्ध हैं,परन्तु उनमें ताजमहल में की गई किसी विशेष मरम्मत का उल्लेख नहीं हैं कालान्तर में ताजमहल अंग्रेजों के आधिपत्य में आ गया।

----------


## shriram

सन्* १८१० से १८१४ तक कैप्टन जोजेफ टेलर ने ताजमहल की मरम्मत कराई थी। कहते हैं कि इसी ने ताजमहल के मुखय गुम्बद का ऊपर स्वर्ण कलश बदलकर पीतल का चढ़वा दिया था। जैसा कि ज्ञात है जब सन्* १८७३-७४ में इस कलश को साफ करने के लिए उतारा गया तो उस पर 'जोजेफटेलर १८११' लिखा पाया गयां मेहमानखाने के सामने काले पत्थर में उक्त कलश की एक प्रतिकृति बनी है जो ३० फुट ६ इंच है, जबकि वर्तमान कलश ३२ फुट ५.५ इंच लम्बा है।


  इसके पश्चात्* भी ताजमहल की मरम्मत समय-समय पर कराई जाती रही। ७.११.१९३७ तथा ११.११.३७ के हिन्दुस्तान टाइम्स में कुछ समाचार ताजमहल की दुर्दशा पर छापे गये। इसके आधार पर एक जांच कमेटी की स्थापना की गईं जाँच कमेटी की रिपोर्ट में कुछ चौकाने वाले तथ्य मिले। इनमें से कुछ पर कार्यवाही हुई तथा कुछ पर नहीं हुई। इनमें से कुछ तथ्य ऐसे थे जो ताजमहल की विवादित आयु पर पर्याप्त शोध तथा इनकी समुचित समीक्षा की जाती तो सम्भव था इस विवाद की तह में पहुँचा जा सकता था और जो निष्कर्ष प्राप्त होते, वह पूर्णतः विज्ञान सम्मत होते।


  इस रिपोर्ट में प्रथम बार ताजमहल के मुखय भवन के चारों ओर अवस्थित चारों स्तम्भों के माप प्रकाशित किये गये। इन मापों के अनुसार चारों स्तम्भों को भिन्न-भिन्न दिशा में झुका हुआ पाया गया। यद्यपि यह रिपोर्ट सन्* १९४० में प्राप्त हो गई थी, परन्तु इस झुकाव के बिन्दु पर कोई विशेष कार्यवाही नहीं की गई तथा अनेक आधारों पर इस झुकाव के प्रश्न को नकारा गया। कुछ अधिकारियों का कथन है कि यह झुकाव इस कारण है कि उस समय के कारीगर इतने अधिक योग्य नहीं थे कि सभी स्तम्भ सूक्ष्म से सूक्ष्म माप तक शुद्ध सीधे खड़े कर सकते। उनके पास अति उत्तम मापक यन्त्र भी नहीं थे।


  यह कुतर्क समझ में नहीं आता है। इतने विशाल प्रांगण वाले भवन में जहाँ सूक्ष्म से सूक्ष्म फूल पत्ती से लेकर विशालकाय अनुकृतियां तक हैं तथा प्रत्येक की प्रतिकृति दूसरी ओर उपलब्ध है,उनमें एक बाल का भी अन्तर कहीं पर परिलक्षित नहीं होता तो स्तम्भों में ही झुकाव क्यों है, जबकि स्तम्भों की स्वयं की संरचना में कोई अन्तर नहीं है ?

----------


## shriram

इसके विपरीत कुछ विद्वान्* इस झुकाव को उस समय के कारीगरो का मौलिक कार्य मानकर उनकी कुशलता एवं बुद्धिमत्ता की प्रशंसा करते हैं। 

 उनका कथन है कि यह विशेष प्रबन्ध इसलिये किया गया था कि-किसी दुर्घटनावश् यदि कोई स्तम्भ गिर जाय तो वह मुखय भवन पर न गिर कर विपरीत दिशा में गिरे जिससे मुखय भवन क्षतिग्रस्त न हो।

  इस तर्क में भी पर्याप्त बल नहीं है। यदि ऐसा होता तो प्रत्येक स्तम्भ मुखय भवन से ठीक विपरीत दिशा में झुका होता और किसी भी कारण से गिरते समय मुखय भवन से स्तम्भ की दशा में (विपरीत दिशा में) गिरता। परनतु वास्तव में झुकाव मुखय भवन से ठीक विपरीत दिशा में न होकर प्रत्येक स्तम्भ का झुकाव भिन्न-भिन्न दिशाओं में है। यहाँ पर यह भी विचारणीय है कि किसी भी दिशा में झुकाव देना कहाँ की समझदारी हे जबकि सीधा खड़ा स्तम्भ सबसे अधिक सुरक्षित होता है।स्तम्भों का झुकाव निम्नानुसार है -


  स्तम्भ वर्तमान झुकाव का अंश भवन से विपरीत दिशा का अंश


  उत्तर पूर्व १४द्घ ४५द्घ


  दक्षिण पूर्व १४६द्घ १३५द्घ


  दक्षिण पश्चिम २३१द्घ २२५द्घ


  उत्तर पश्चिम २५७द्घ ३१५द्घ


  स्पष्ट है कि उत्तर पश्चिम तथा दक्षिण पश्चिम के स्तम्भ (दोनों ही) लगभग पश्चिम की ओर झुके हुए हैं। जानबूझ कर कोई भी वस्तुकार ऐसी संरचना कभी नहीं करेगा।


  स्तम्भों की भवन पर गिर कर उसे क्षतिग्रस्त करने की कल्पनातथ्यों से परे है। जो इस प्रकार सम्भावना व्यक्त करते हैं उन्होंने ताजमहल की संरचना के ऊपर पर्याप्त ध्यान नहीं दिया है। इसका मुखय भवन अष्टभुजा का है जो १८७ फीट वर्ग पर आधारित है। 

 इस वर्ग के चारों कोनों को ३३ फीट ६ इंच के माप में काट कर उसे अष्टभुजा का बनाया गया है। इस कटे भाग के मध्य से लगभग ११६ फीट की दूरी पर स्तम्भ स्थिर है।

  स्तम्भ भी अष्टभुजा के हैं तथा इनका व्यास ६५ फीट है। मुखय भवन की दीवार की मोटाई १४ फीट है। इस प्रकार से ताजमहल के मुखय भवन की दीवार का भीतरी भाग स्तम्भ से लगभग १३० फीट दूर है।

  प्रत्येक स्तम्भ की ऊँचाई १३१-१३२ फीट है। पहले तो इस प्रकार का स्तम्भ जो छत्र सहित पांच तल का है, समूल सम्पूर्ण एक साथ गिरेगा नहीं,अपितु खण्ड खण्ड होकर गिरेगा। उस दशा में वह मुखय भवन को छू भी नहीं सकेगा। यदि मान भी लिया जाए ताकि यह विशाल स्तम्भ सम्पूर्ण रूप से एक साथ मुखय भवन की ओर सीधी दिशा में ही गिरता है तो भी मात्र इसका छत्र ही बाहरी दीवार से टकरा कर उस १४ फुट मोटी दीवार को नगण्य क्षति पहुचा सकता है। अतः भवन पर गिरने से बचाने की युक्ति की कल्पना निराधार तथा तथ्यों से परे है।


  इसके अतिरिक्त जैसा कि आगे की सारिणी से ज्ञात हुगा कुछ इंचों के अन्तर का माप ६५ फुट मोटे स्तम्भ को किसी विशेष दिशा की ओर गिरने को प्रेरित कदापि नहीं कर सकता। इन कुछ इंचों के छुकाव को भवन पर गिरने से बचाने के लिए अथवा उस समय के कारीगरों के अविकसित उपकरणों तथा अक्षमता से जोड़ना न्याय-संगत प्रतीत नहीं होता। जिस प्रकार सम्पूर्ण भवन के माप में कहीं पर नाम-मात्र का भी अन्तर परिलक्षित नहीं होता है, उसी प्रकार तथ्य यही है कि जब यह स्तम्भ बन कर तैयार हुए होंगे उस समय इनमें से प्रत्येक की ऊँचाई एवं कोण एक समान रहे होंगे। उपलब्ध दृश्य प्रमाणों के आधार पर उपरोक्त तथ्य को अस्वीकार करने का रंचमात्र भी कारण नहीं है। जब मुखय भवन की सभी भुजाओं, प्रत्येक ओर की ऊँचाईयों, छतरियों तथा मस्जिद एवं मेहमानखाने की प्रत्येक दीर्घा का माप एक समान है तो स्तम्भों के माप में ही अन्तर कैसे हो सकता है। आइये, तथ्यो की पुनः विवेचना एवं समीक्षा करें।


  इन स्तम्भों का माप सबसे पहले सन्* १९४० ई. में लिया गयाथा। उस समय उपरोक्त अटकलें लगाई गई थीं, परन्तु जैसा कि ऊपर विवेचना की जा चुकी है, यह सभी अटकलें आधारहीन थीं। तदुपरान्त सन्* १९६५ में पुनः माप लिये गये, इन मापों में और भी अन्तर परिलक्षित हुए, दोनों बार के माप निम्न प्रकार हैं -


  स्तम्भ सन्* १९४० का झुकाव सन्* १९६५ का झुकाव अन्तर


  दक्षिण पूर्व ४.५ इंच ५.० इंच ०.५ इंच


  उत्तर पश्चिम १.४ इंच १.५ इंच ०.१ इंच


  उत्तर पूर्व १.९ इंच २.० इंच ०.१ इंच


  दक्षिण पश्चिम ८.५ इंच ८.६ इंच ०.१ इंच

----------


## shriram

इस प्रकार हम पाते हैं कि दक्षिण दिशा के दोनों स्तम्भों का झुकाव सर्वाधिक है, जबकि उत्तर की ओर के दोनों स्तम्भों का झुकाव समान्य-सा है।


  सन्* १९६५ में बढ़े हुए झुकाव का अधिकारियों तथा सम्बन्धित वैज्ञानिकों ने कोई विशेष महत्व स्वीकार नहीं किया और न ही इन बढ़े हुए मापों का कोई विश्लेषण ही किया। यदि इनकी निष्पक्ष समीक्षा की गई होती तो इनसे कई तथ्य उजागर हो सकते थे। आइये, हम लोग ही कुछ प्रयास कर इनकी विवेचना तथा समीक्षा करें।


  दक्षिण पूर्व स्थित स्तम्भ सन्* १९४० ई. में ४.५ इंच झुका हुआ था जो सन्* १९६५ ई. में बढ़कर ५.० इंच हो गया। यह झुकाव २५ वर्ष के अन्तराल में ०.५ इंच बढ़ा। यदि यह स्वीकार कर लिया जाए कि पिछले हर २५ वर्ष में यह स्तम्भव ०.५ इंच की समान गति से झुका था तो निष्कर्ष यह निकलता है कि सन्* १९६५ ई. में २५० वर्ष पूर्व यह स्तम्भव झुकना प्रारम्भ हुआ था। दूसरे शब्दों में यह झुकाव सन्* १७१५ ई. से प्रारम्भ हुआ हुआ था। उससे पूर्व यह स्तम्भ सीधा खड़ा होना चाहिए था, जैसा कि बताया जाता है कि शाहजहाँ ने ताजमहल को सन्* १६३१ ई. से सन्* १६५३ ई. तक बनवाया था।

  इस प्रकार लगभग सन्* १६५३ ई. से सन्* १७१५ ई. तक यह स्तम्भ सीधा खड़ा रहा, तत्पश्चात्* कन्हीं अज्ञात कारणों से इसका झुकना प्रारम्भ हो गया। वे कारण क्या थे इसकी समीक्षा किसी ने नहीं की। अतः यह अभी भी खोज का विषय है। यह भी खोज का विषय है कि सन्* १६५३ से सन्* १७१५ ई. तक यह स्तम्भ सीधा ही खड़ा रहा अथवा कुछ कम गति से झुकता रहा जो अब बढ़कर ५.० इंच हो गया।


  दक्षिण पूर्व के स्तम्भ कोछोड़कर जो पिछले २५ वर्षों में आधा इंच झुका था, अन्य तीनों स्तम्भ समान गति से मात्र ०.१ इंच प्रति २५ वर्ष की गति से झुके हैं। यह पांच गुने का अन्तर बहुत है। क्योंकि दक्षिण पश्चिम का स्तम्भ जितना २५ वर्ष में झुका है अन्य स्तम्भों में इतना झुकाव १२५ वर्ष में आना चाहिए। ऐसा क्यों तथा किसलिये हैं ? इस पर सभी सम्बन्धित अधिकारी भयानक चुप्पी साधे हैं।


  उत्तर पश्चिम स्थित स्तम्भ सन्* १९४० से सन्* १९६५ ई. तक १.४ इंच से बढ़कर १.५ इंच झुक गया। इस प्रकार २५ वर्ष में इसके झुकाव में मात्र ०.१ इंच की वृद्धि हुई। इस दर से गणना करने पर ज्ञात होता है कि यह स्तम्भ सन्* १९६५ ई. से ३७५ वर्ष पूर्व अर्थात्* सन्* १५९० ई. में सीधा खड़ा होना चाहिए था।

  अभी जैसा कि उल्लेख कियागया है प्रचलित धारणा के अनुसार ताजमहल का निर्माण काल सन्* १६३१ से सन्* १६५३ है। परन्तु इस गणना से सिद्ध होता है कि ताजमहल के कथित निर्माण प्रारम्भ होने से ४० वर्ष पूर्व उत्तर पश्चिम का स्तम्भ सीधा खड़ा था तथा ताजमहल का निर्माण प्रारम्भ होने के समय ०.१६ इंच तथा निर्माण पूर्ण होने तक ०.२६ इंच (२५७द्घ की ओर ) झुक चुका था। 

 इस वैज्ञानिक गणना पर आधारित प्रमाण से यह स्पष्टसिद्ध होता है कि शाहजहाँ ताजमहल का निर्माता नहीं है, क्योंकि यह चारों स्तम्भ उस १९ फीट ऊँचे तथा ३२७ फीट वर्गाकार पीठ के चारों कोनों पर अवस्थित हैं जिनके मध्य में ताजमहल का मुखय भवन है। इस प्रकार चारों स्तम्भ एवं मुखय भवन एक दूसरे के पूरक तथा अविभाज्य अंग हैं। सतम्भ किसी अन्य व्यक्ति ने बनवाये हों तथा भवन की संरचना किसी अन्य व्यक्ति ने की हो, इसकी तो कल्पना भी नहीं की जा सकती है।


  मुल्ला अब्दुल हमीद लाहोरी लिखित बादशाहनामा खण्ड एक के पृष्ठ ४०३ की सातवीं पंक्ति में स्पष्ट उल्लेख है कि राजा मानसिंह के महल को रानी को दफनाने के लिए चुना गया था, मानसिंह यद्यपि सन्* १५६२ ई. में अकबर की सेवा में आ गये थे, परन्तु उन्हें राजा की गद्*दी सन्* १५८९ ई. में मिली थी। सन्* १५९० ई. में यह स्तम्भ सीधा खड़ा था।

  क्या यह तथ्य सद्धि नहीं करता कि यह पूरा भवन सन्* १५६२ ई. अथवा सन्* १५८९ ई. में राजा मानसिंह के स्वामित्व में था और इसी भवन को उनके पौत्र राजा जयसिंह से शाहजहाँ ने सन्* १६३१ ई. में लिया था।

  यदि सन्* १५९० ई. में यह भवन इसी रूप में था तो शाहजहाँ द्वारा इसका निर्माण कराया जाना पूर्णतः असम्भव था।


  उत्तर पूर्व स्थित स्तम्भ का झुकाव भी २५ वर्ष में ०.१ इंच ही बढ़ा है। यह स्तम्भव सन्* १९४० ई. से सन्* १९६५ ई. तक बढ़कर २.० इंच झुक गया है। २५ वर्ष में ०.१ इंच की गति से यह झुकाव ५०० वर्ष मेंआना चाहिए। अस्तु, यह स्तम्भ कम से कम सन्* १४६५ ई. में सीधा खड़ा था। यह वह समय था जिस समय मध्य एशिया में बाबर का जन्म भी नहीं हुआ था।


  दक्षिण पश्चिम स्थित स्तम्भ की कहानी सबसे अधिक विचित्र है। इसका झुकाव न केवल सबसे अधिक है, अपितु दक्षिण-पूर्व के स्तम्भ से, जिसका झुकाव द्वितीय स्थान पर है, से डेढ़ गुने से भी पर्याप्त अधिक है। शेष बचे दोनों स्तम्भों से यह झुकाव चार तथ छः गुना है। इस स्तम्भ में झुकाव इतना अधिक क्यों है, यह अति चिन्ता का विषय है, यद्यपि इसके झुकाव की गति सामान्य ही है अर्थात्* दक्षिण पूर्व के स्तम्भ को छोड़कर (जिसकी झुकाव गति ०.५ इंच प्रति २५ वर्ष है) ०.१ इंच प्रति २५ वर्ष।


  उपरोक्त विधि से गणना करने पर ज्ञात हेता है कि २५ वर्षों में ०.१ इंच की गति से यह स्तम्भ २१५० वर्ष में ८.६ इंच झुका होगा।

  यह गणना हमको ईसा पूर्व १८५ वर्ष तथा महाराज विक्रमादित्य से भी १२८ वर्ष की पूर्व ले जाती है। 

 इस प्रकार वर्ष १९९६ ई. में यह स्तम्भ कम से कम २१८९ वर्ष की आयु भोग चुका है।


  झुकाव के आधार पर स्त्म्भों की दशा


  स्तम्भ की दिशा झुकाव का कोण झुकाव २५ वर्ष में झुकाव में वृद्धि अनुमानित कम से कम आयु


   १९४० में १९६५ में सन्* १९६५ में सन्* १९९० में


  दक्षिण पूर्व १४६द्घ ४.५ इंच ५.० इंच ०.५ इंच २५० वर्ष २७५ वर्ष


  उत्तर पश्चिम २५७द्घ १.४ इंच १.५ इंच ०.१ इंच ३७५ वर्ष ४०० वर्ष


  उत्तर पूर्व १४द्घ १.९ इंच २.० इंच ०.१ इंच ५०० वर्ष ५२५ वर्ष


  दक्षिण पश्चिम २३१द्घ ८.५ इंच ८.६ इंच ०.१ इंच २,१५० वर्ष २,१७५ वर्ष


  उपरोक्त सारिणी आँखें खोल देने वाली तो हैं ही साथ ही कुछ मूक प्रश्न भी करती है।

  (१) भिन्न-भिन्न स्तम्भों की आयु भिन्न क्यों है ?

  (२) यमुना तट पर स्थित स्तम्भों का झुकाव निम्नतम तथा विपरीत दिशा के स्तम्भों का झुकाव सर्वाधिक क्यों है ?

  (३) आयु के साथ हर स्थान पर 'कम से कम' शब्दों का प्रयोग क्यों किया गया है?

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन  


http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/bhumika 


  •	२४ परिशिष्ट


  o	१ बादशाहनामा


  o	२ फरमान


  o	३ औरंगजेब का पत्र


  o	४ कुछ चित्र


  ताजमहल - २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन 


  १ बादशाहनामा  http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/parishishtha/badasahanama 





 शाहजहाँ का राजा जयसिंह के नाम पहला फरमान


  (२०.९.१५३२) 


  हिन्दी अनुसाद





 मुहर


  अबुल मुजफ्फर शिहाब अलदीन मुहम्मद साहिब ए किरान सानी, शाहजहाँ पादशाह गाज़ी सुपुत्र नूरअलदीन जहाँगीर पादशह गाज़ी सुपुत्र अकबर पादशाह सुपुत्र हुमायूँ पादशाह सुपुत्र बाबर पादशाह सुपुत्र उमर शेख मिर्जा सुपुत्र सुल्तान अबू सईद सुपुत्र सुल्तान मुहम्मद मिर्जा सुपुत्र मीरान शाह सुपुत्र अमीर तैमूर साहिब ए किरान।





 तुगरा


  अबुल मुजफ्फर शिहब अलदीन मुहम्मद साहिब ए किरान सानी शाहजहाँ पादशाह गाजी का समानों में उत्तम और भद्र, गर्वित कुलीनता से तथा समकालीनता का ध्यान देने योग्य एवं अनुग्रह का पात्र, सच्चा, राजभक्त, अनुरक्त सेवक राजा जयसिंह के नाम राजकीय आदेश पत्र (फरमान) 


   प्रतिष्ठित किया गया तथा राजकीय अनुग्रह के द्वारा पदोन्नत को ज्ञात हो कि हमने मुल्कशाह को नई खानों (कान ए जुदीद) से सफेद संगमरमर लाने के लिये आमेर भेजा है। और हम एतद्*द्वारा आदेश देते हैं कि आवश्यक संखया में पत्थर काटने वाले (संगबर) और किराये की गाड़ियाँ (अराबा ए किराया) पत्थर लादने के लिये जिनकी उपरोक्त मुल्कशाह को आवश्यकता पड़े, को राजा उपलब्ध करायेगा। और पत्थर काटने वालों का वेतन तथा गाड़ियों के किराये की व्यवस्था वह राजकीय कोषागार (तहवीलदार) की राशि के करेगा। यह आवश्यक है कि कुलीनता का गर्वित समकालीन (राजा) मुल्कशाह को इस मामले में हर प्रकारसे सहायता करे और वह इसे अति आवश्यक समझे तथा इस आदेश (के परिपालन) में भूल न करें।





 लिखा गया तारीख २८ शनिवार, इलाही वर्ष ५, ५, रवि अल अव्वल १०४२ हिजरी


  तदनुसार २० सितम्बर सन्* १६३२


    ________________________________________ राजस्थान राज्यलेखागार बीकानेर क्र. २६ (पुराना ३८)

----------


## shriram

२. फरमान ३.२.१६३३





 शाहजहाँ का राजा जयसिंह के नाम फरमान


  (३ फरवरी सन्* १६३३) 


  भगवान महान है ।


  मुहर


  अबुल मुजफ्फर शिहाब. अलदीन मुहम्मद साहिब ए किरान सानी, शाहजहाँ पादशाह गाजी सुपुत्र नूर अलदीन जहाँगीर पादशाह गाजी, सुपुत्र अकबर पादशाह सुपुत्र हुमायूँ पादशाह सुपुत्र बाबर पादशाह सुपुत्र उमर शेख मिर्जा सुपुत्र सुल्तान अबू सईद सुपुत्र सुल्तान मुहम्मद मिर्जा सुपुत्र मीरान शाह सुपुत्र अमीर तैमूर साहब ए किरान।


  तुगरा


  अबुल मुजफ्फर शिहाब अलदीन मुहम्मद साहिब ए किरान सानी शाहजहाँ पादशाह गाजी की समानों में उत्तम और भद्र, कुलीनता से गर्वित तथा समकालीनता का ध्यान देने योग्य एवं अनुग्रह का पात्र सच्चा, राजभक्त अनुरक्त सेवक राजा जयसिंह के नाम राजकीय आदेश-पत्र (फरमान)। 


   प्रतिष्ठित कियागया तथा राजकीय अनुग्रह द्वारा पदोन्नत को ज्ञात हो कि इस्लाम के साम्राज्य स्थल अकबराबाद तक इमारतों (बा इमारत हा) के लिये सफेद संगमरमरलाने के लिये बड़ी संखया में गाड़ियों की आवश्यकता है, और इससे पूर्व भी एक प्रतिष्ठित एवं कल्याणकारी राजकीय आदेश जो समानों में श्रेष्ठ के नाम भेजा गया था, इस सम्बन्ध में। इस समय अधिक महत्व देने के लिये हमने सय्ययद इलाहादाद को आमेर तथा अन्य स्थानों को जाने के लिये, जिनका विवरण इसके पृष्ठ पर टिप्पणी (दिम्न) में दिया है, तथा आवश्यक संखया में किराये पर गाड़ियाँ (अराबा ए किराया) सूची में दिये गये प्रत्येक जिले के लिये नियोजित करने के लिये नियुक्त किया है और राजा ने पहले जितनी गाड़ियों का उन स्थानों से सफद संगमरमर मकराना की खानों से लाने के लिये प्रबन्ध किया हो, उनका पूर्ण योग में नियोजन कर वह शेष (गाड़ियों) को उपरोक्त (सय्यद इलाहादाद) को उपलब्ध करा दे जिनको वह मकराना खानों तक सुरक्षित ले जायेगा।


   और यह अति आवश्यक है कि यदि किसी विषय पर उपरोक्त (सय्यद इलाहादाद) कुलीनों में श्रेष्ठ के पास जाय तो राजा हर प्रकार की सहायता और सहयोग देते हुए, कठोर परिपालन दर्शाते हुए और इस विषय में सभी सम्भव सावधानी बरते और न तो इस आदेश की अवज्ञा करें और न भूल।


   लिखा गया १५ बहमन, इलाही वर्ष ५


  २३ रजब१०४२ हिजरी


  ________________________________________ राजस्थान राज्य-लेखागार बीकानेर क्र ३५ (पुराना ४६) 


    आदेश-पत्र के (पिछले) पृष्ठ पर टिप्पणी


   प्रशासनिक 


 जिले......................................  ..................................................  ........................................ ९


  गाड़ियों (अराबा) की संखया २३०


   परगना :- 


  १. आमेर-उपरोक्त राजा जयसिंह की जागीर १०


  २. मुइज्ज़ाबाद-उपरोक्त राजा जयसिंह की जागीर २५


  ३. फगुई-उपरोक्त राजा जयसिंह की जागीर २५


  ४. झाग-उपरोक्त राजा जयसिंह की जागीर २५


  ५. नरैना-उपरोक्त राजा जयसिंह की जागीर ४०


   नरैना-राजा भोजराज की जागीर ३०


   नरैना-रारजा गिरधर दास की जागीर १०


  ६. रोशनपुर-राजा बेंतमल की जागीर १०


  ७. जाबनेर-राजा चेतसिंह की जागीर १०


  ८. महरोत-रोजा बेथलदास की जागीर ३०


  ९. परबतसर-राजा गजसिंह सुपुत्र बिहारीदास कछवाहा की जागीर १५

----------


## shriram

३. फरमान २८.१२.१६३३





 शाहजहाँ का राजा जयसिंह के नाम फरमान


  (२८.१२.१६३३) 


  हिन्दु अनुवाद


  हजरत-ए-आला


  इस प्रतिष्ठित आज्ञा-पत्र (फरमान) द्वारा ज्ञात हो, जो प्रसन्नता से अंकित है, जिसे प्राप्त हुआ है सम्मान प्रकाशित होने का तथा प्रतिष्ठा घोषणा की, कि वह हवेलियाँ जिनकी व्याखया पृष्ठांकन (दिम्न :पृष्ठ के पीछे) में है, अपने साथ की परिसम्पत्तियों सहित, जो प्रतिष्ठित राजकीय सम्पत्ति हैं, को प्रस्तावित किया जाता है, राजा जयसिंह को, एक गर्वित सरदार एवं इस्लाम के शासक के दास, और इन्हें उनको दिया जाता है, उस हवेली के बदले में जो पहले राजा मानसिंह की थी, जिसे उस कुलीन भद्र पुरुष ने स्वयं की सहमति एवं इच्छा से प्रेरित हो महारानी, जो संसार की भद्रतम महिला थी, जो अपने समय की श्रेष्ठ महिलाओं की महिला थी, जिसे आदम एवं हौआ की सुपुत्री होने का सम्मान प्राप्त था, जो अपने समय के सतीत्व के विशाल आकार को रक्षक थी, वह संसार की राबिया, वह शुद्धता संसार की तथा धर्म की, दैवी दया एवं क्षमा की प्राप्त करने हारी, मुमताज महल बेगम के मकबरे के लिये दान कर दिया।


   और यह (फरमान) प्रभवी होगा सभी वर्तमान तथा भविष्य के शासकों, अधिकारियों (आमिल), अधीक्षकों (मुतसद्दियान) प्रतिनिधियों तथा निरीक्षकों (मुशरिफ) पर। इस प्रतिष्ठित महान आदेश को पूर्ण रूप से परिपालन कर उनके स्वामित्व में वर्णित हवेलियाँ दे दें। तथा उस उदारता के योग्य को उसके परिपूर्ण स्वामित्व के बारे में सूचित करें। इसके अतिरिक्त वे किसी प्रकार अथवा किसी रूप में कोईभूल या बाधा खड़ी न करें ओर न ही उन्हें किसी आदेश-पत्र अथवा विधिपत्र की आवश्यकता पड़े और वे न भटकें और न इस आदेश को भूलें ओर न ही इसके सही रूप से परिपालन में असफल हों


   आज की तारीख में लिखा गया, ७वाँ दिन दाय के मास का, इलाही वर्ष ६, तनदुसार २६ जुमादिल आखिर १०४३ हिजरी।


  आदेश पत्र का पीछे का पृष्ठ


   रविवार दाय मास की २८ तारीख, इलाही वर्ष ६, 


   तदनुसार १४ रजब १०४३ हिजरी। (लगभग १५ जनवरी सन्* १६३४) यह रिसाला जुमलात उल मुल्क का...... सरकार का तथा राज्य के पोषण का, महानता का विश्वास ..... और राज्य कार्यों का व्यस्थापक, राज्य का सर्व समर्थ कार्यवाह (जुमलत अल मुल्क) विशिष्ट मामलों के प्रधान आधार (मदार अल महम : प्रधान मंत्री) अल्लामी फाहमी अफजल खान; और वह मन्त्रिपद का आश्रय तथा उत्तम भाग्य एवं खयाति का आधार मीर जुमला और वह मंत्रि पद का आश्रय मकरामत खान और दीवानी का अधिपति, नौकरी में सबसे छोटा मीर मोहम्मद,  सदा मान्य आदेश-पत्र (फरमान), सूर्य के समान तेजस्वी और आकाश के समान ऊँचा, जारी किया गया।


   वह हवेलियाँ, अपनी परिसम्पत्तियों सहित जो प्रतिष्ठित राजकीय सम्पत्तियाँ हैं, बदले में उस हवेली के जो राजाजयसिंह की है, जिसे राज्य के उस स्तम्भ (उमदार अल मुल्क) ने द्युतिमान मकबरे की खातिर अपनी इच्छा एवं आकांक्षा के वशीभूत हो उपहार स्वरूप दान कर दिया (पेश कश नामूदन्द), उस राजा को हमारी ओर से दिया जाता है और उनके पूर्ण स्वामित्व को स्थापित किया जाता है।


   प्रमाणीकरण के रूप में यह प्रस्ताव (याददाश्त) लिखित में किया जा रहा है और टिप्पणी (शराह) जुमलात अल मुल्की मदान अल महामी अफजल खान (की हस्तलिपि में) 'इसे समाचार पुस्तक में लिखा जाय।' एक ओर टिप्पणी जुमलात अलमुल्की की हस्तलिपि में 'स्वर्गीय शाहजादा खानम की हवेली जो उक्त राजा को दी गई थी की पुष्टि की जाती है।


   मन्त्रिपद के आश्रयदाता तथा उत्तम भाग एवं खयाति के प्रधान आधार मीर जुमला (की हस्तलिपि में टिप्पणी) 'जैसा विशेष रूप से जुमलात अल मुल्की मदार अल महामी के अनुस्मारक (बारी साला) में कहा गया है, 'इसे घटना (वाकिया) पुस्तक में लिखा जाय।' घटना लेखक (वाकिया नवीस) की हस्तलिपि में हाशिये पर टिप्पणी, 'इसे घटना पुस्तक में दर्ज कर लिया गया।'


   एक और टिप्पणी जुमलात अलमुल्की मदार अल महामी अल्लामी फाहमी (की हस्तलिपि), 'इसे पुनः प्रस्तुत किया जाये।'


   एक टिप्पणी राज्य दरबार के प्रियपात्र हकमी मुहम्मद सादिक खान (की हस्तलिपि में), 'इसको मंगलवार को पूज्यनीय की सूचना के लिये प्रस्तुत किया जाय।'


   एक अन्य टिप्पणी राज्य दरबार के उस प्रिय पात्र शासन गुरगानी के आधार,न्याय नियम के बांधने हारे, उच्चपदस्थ सामन्तों के आदर्श, संसार के शिष्टजनों मेंउत्तम, जुमलात अल मुल्की मदार अल महामी अल्लामी फाहमी अफजल खान (की हस्तलिपि में), 'एक उच्च-मान प्रतिष्ठायुक्त आज्ञा-पत्र जारी किया जाये।'


    परिसम्पत्तियों की सूची


  १. राजा भगवान दास की हवेली।


  २. राजा माधौसिंह की हवेली


  ३. रूपसी बैरागी की हवेली मुहल्ला अतगा खान के बाजार में स्थित।


  ४. चाँद सिंह सुपुत्र सूरज सिंह की हवेली अतगा खान के बाजार में स्थित।


   मौलिक सत्य प्रतिलिपि के रूप में प्रमाणित।


  मुहम्मद के धार्मिक संहिता का चाकर।


  अबुल बरकात।


  सत्यापन तथा मुहर


  ________________________________________ जयपुर सिटी पैलेस कपाट द्वार का संग्रह


  के. डी. क्रमांक १७६/आर. कपाट द्वार संग्रह जयपुर के अभिलेखों की सूची देखें। राष्ट्रीय रजिस्टर निजी अभिलेख क्र. १ भाग १. (भारत के राष्ट्रीय लेखागार दिल्ली १९७१) जी. एन. भूरा एवं चन्द्रमणि सिंह, ऐतिहासकि अभिलेखों का सूचीपत्र कपाट द्वार जयपुर।


  (जयपुर-जयगढ़ पब्लिकचैरिटेबल ट्रस्ट १९८८ ई.)

----------


## shriram

४. फरमान १.७.१६३७





 शाहजहाँ का राजा जयसिंह के नाम फरमान


  (१ जुलाई सन्* १६३७) 


  हिन्दु अनुवाद


  भगवान्* महान है।


   मुहर


   अबुल मुजफ्फर शिहाब अलदीन मुहम्मद साहिब ए किरान सानी शाहजहाँ पादशाह गाजी सुपुत्र नूर अलदीन जहाँगीर पादशाह गाजी सुपुत्र अकबर पादशाह सुपुत्र सुल्तान मुहम्मद मिर्जा सुपुत्र मीशन शाह सुपुत्र अमीर तैमूर साहिब ए किरानं


   तुगरा


   अबुल मुजफ्फर शिहाब अलदीन मुहम्मद साहब ए किरान सानी शाहजहाँ पादशाह गाजी का समानों में उत्तम और कुलीन, ध्यान देने एवं अनुग्रह के योग्य, सच्चा, राजभक्त, अनुरक्त, उच्च वंश (खाना जाद), सेवक जो इस्लाम का आज्ञाकारी है के नाम राजकीय आज्ञा पत्र (फरमान)।  प्रतिष्ठित कियागया तथा राजकीय अनुग्रह के लिये आशान्वित को ज्ञात हो कि हमारे प्रशंसित एवं पूजनीय ध्यान में लाया गया है कि अति कुलीन के कर्मचारी आमेर तथा राज नगर क्षेत्र में पत्थर काटने वालों को एकत्र कर रहे हैं, फलस्वरूप मकराना में कोई भी पत्थर काटने वाला नहीं पहुँच रहा है, फलतः वहाँ पर कम काम हो रहा है।


   अस्तु हम आदेश देते हैं कि समकालीनों में श्रेष्ठ एवं भद्र अपने आदमियों पर कठोर प्रभाव डालें कि वे किसी प्रकार भी आमेर एवं राजनगर मेंपत्थर काटने वालों को एकत्र न करें और जो भी पत्थर काटने वाले उपलब्ध हों उन्हें राजकीय प्रतिनिधियों (मुत्सदि्*दयान) के पास मकराना भेज दें और इस विषय में जैसी भी आवश्यकता हो निश्चित कार्यवाही करें और इस आदेश की न अवज्ञा करें और न ही भूलें और इसे अपना दायित्व समझें।


   लिखा गया आज के दिन, तीर के नवें महीने में, इलाही वर्ष १०, तदनुसार ७ वाँ दिन सफर मास का। इसकी समाप्ति सुन्दर ढंग तथा विजय से हो-हिजरी का १०४७ वर्ष।


   ________________________________________

  राजस्थान राज्य लेखागार बीकानेर क्र. ३५ (पुराना) ४६

----------


## shriram

३ औरंगजेब का पत्र


  शाहजादा औरंगजेब का शाहजहाँ के नाम पत्र


  हिन्दी अनुवाद


  तारीख ८ मुहर्रम १०६३ हिजरी, २६वाँ राजकीय वर्ष (८ दिसम्बर १६५२) रौका अत ए आलमगीर


   यह भक्त एवं अनुरक्त सेवक स्वामिभक्त पूर्ण स्वीकारने योगय प्रेम तथा आज्ञापालन प्रस्तुत करने के पश्चात्*, जो नित्य प्रसन्नता अधिकृत कार्य है, दीनतापूर्वक (आपके) ध्यान में लाता हूँ कि इस शिष्य (मुरीद) ने तारीख तीन गुरुवार मुहर्रम के प्रतिष्ठित मास १०६३ हिजरी को अकबराबाद में प्रवेश किया। वह सीधा जहानआरा के बाग में गया उस संसार के निवासियों की शाहजादी को मिलने के विचार से। ओर उसके साथ का उदारता काउस सुन्दर घर में आनन्द उठाकर और सायंकाल को वह महाबत खान के बाग में स्थित महल (मंजिल) में वापस आ गया। और शुक्रवार को उस प्रकाशित मकबरे में धार्मिक कृत्य करने के लिये जाकर उसने पूर्ण भक्तिपूर्वक दर्शन का आर्शीवाद प्राप्त किया।


   इस तीर्थ के घेरे (हज़ीरा) के भवन (इमारत) की पवित्र नींव अब भी पक्की तथा मजबूत (उस्तवार) है वैसी ही जैसी आपके प्रकाशमान उपस्थिति में थी सिवाय उस गुम्बज, जो उस सुगन्धित समाधि (मरक़द) के ऊपर है, जो वर्षा ऋतु में उत्तर की ओर दो स्थानों पर रिसता था। इसी प्रकार चार मेहराब फाटक (पिशतक), कई मेहराबदार कोने (शाह नशीनान) दूसरी मंजिल के (मरतबा), चार छोटे गुम्बज, उत्तर की ओर चार दालान (सुफ्फा) और छोटे कमरे सात-मेहराबी कुर्सी के (कुर्सी ए हब्तदार) गीले हो गये हैं (दरनाम)। संगमरमर से घिरी छत बड़े गुम्बज की भी दो या तीन स्थनों पर वर्षा में रिसी थी तथा उसकी मरम्मत की गई थी। देखना है अगली बरसात में क्या होता है। मस्जिद तथा जमात खाना के गुम्बज भी बरसात में रिसे थे और उनकी भी मरम्मत की गई थी।


   शिल्पी (बन्नयान) इस विचार के हैं कि यदि दूसरी मंजिल (मरतबा) की छत (पुश्त ए बाम) काऊपर भाग (फर्श) उखाड़ कर तलछट के विशेष गारे (रेखता) द्वारा उसे भरकर उसके ऊपर आधे गज की तह (तखारी) चूरे की फाटक तथा संकरे भागों और छोटे गुम्बजों पर चढ़ाई जाय तो सम्भवतः यह ठीक हो जाय (अर्थात्* पानी रिसना बन्द जो जाय) परन्तु वह अपनी अक्षमता बड़े गुम्बज को ठीक करने के बारे में स्वीकार करता है।


   हमारे रक्षक आपकी आयु लम्बी हो। एक विशेष दुर्भाग्य इस महान भवनों में आदर्श का आ गया है। यदि आपकी पवित्र दया दृष्टि किरण इस पर गिरे तभी इस दुर्भाग्य का अन्त हो सकता है और यही सही होगा।


   बरसात में चन्द्र वाटिका (महताब बाग) पानी से भर गई थी फलतः इसकी स्वच्छता नष्ट हो गई। निकट भविष्य में यह अपना बदला हुआ नया स्वरूप प्राप्त कर सकेगी। षटकोणीय सरोवर (हौज ए मुसम्मन) और इसके समीप स्थित भवन पवित्र (पाकी जाह) तथा अछूते (मुसफ्फा) है और जो कुछ भी यमुना की बाड़ के बारे में सुना गया है वह आश्चर्यजनक है। अब नदी उतर गई है और इसके समीप बह रही है।


   मंगलवार (सम्भवतः शनिवार) को मैं संसारी जनों की राजकुमारी को अपने डेरे पर लाया तथा अगले दिन (रविवार) उससे विदा लेने गया। और पवित्र सोमवार के दिन वहाँ (अकबराबाद)से चलकर आज मुहर्रम मास की ८वीं तारीख १०६३ हिजरी मंगलवार को धौलपुर के समीप पहुँच गया हूँ। यदि महान परमात्मा की इच्छा रही तो जैसा कि इससे पहले प्रेषित कियागया है, किसी स्थान पर बिना गति में व्यवसधान डाले दक्षिण की सीमा पर पहुँचने से पूर्व तक मैं प्रति स्थान की यात्रा का विवरण सेवा में प्रेषित करता रहूँगा। 


   यह शब्द कि इस्लाम के साम्राज्य का सूर्य संसार की जनता के सिरों पर चमकता एवं देदीप्यमान रहे।


   (इसे एस. ए. एन. नदवी ने अपनी पुस्तक 'रुक्कात ए आलमगीर' खण्ड २ आजमगढ़ १९३० ई. में प्रकाशित किया था।)

----------


## shriram

इस पूरी लेख माला में कई चित्र है जो की इस लेख को लिखने वाले इतिहास प्रेमियों ने दिए है जिनको देख कर एवं इस पूरे लेख को पढ़ कर यह समझ में आता है कि लिखने वाले ने बहुत ही मेहनत एवं हिम्मत से इसे प्रस्तुत किया है .मैंने उन चित्रों को word pad ( Microsoft Office 2007 ) पर संग्रहित करके रखा है .किन्तु मुझे यह नही पता है की उन सबको यहाँ इस मंच पर कैसे प्रस्तुत करूं .मंच के प्रशासक वर्ग के तकनीकी बिभाग के प्रबुद्ध विद्वानों एवं अपने मंच के प्रबुद्ध पाठक वर्ग से बिनम्र निवेदन है की कोई सटीक उपाय बताये जिसको अपना कर मै इन्हें यहाँ पर प्रस्तुत कर सकू .ईएसआई तरह का निवेदन मैंने पहले भी किया था परन्तु अभी तक कोई समाधान न मिल पाने के कारण पुनः निवेदन कर रहा हूँ .

----------


## shriram

> इस पूरी लेख माला में कई चित्र है जो की इस लेख को लिखने वाले इतिहास प्रेमियों ने दिए है जिनको देख कर एवं इस पूरे लेख को पढ़ कर यह समझ में आता है कि लिखने वाले ने बहुत ही मेहनत एवं हिम्मत से इसे प्रस्तुत किया है .मैंने उन चित्रों को word pad ( Microsoft Office 2007 ) पर संग्रहित करके रखा है .किन्तु मुझे यह नही पता है की उन सबको यहाँ इस मंच पर कैसे प्रस्तुत करूं .मंच के प्रशासक वर्ग के तकनीकी बिभाग के प्रबुद्ध विद्वानों एवं अपने मंच के प्रबुद्ध पाठक वर्ग से बिनम्र निवेदन है की कोई सटीक उपाय बताये जिसको अपना कर मै इन्हें यहाँ पर प्रस्तुत कर सकू .ईएसआई तरह का निवेदन मैंने पहले भी किया था परन्तु अभी तक कोई समाधान न मिल पाने के कारण पुनः निवेदन कर रहा हूँ .


  इस पूरी लेख माला में कई चित्र है जो की इस लेख को लिखने वाले इतिहास प्रेमियों ने दिए है जिनको देख कर एवं इस पूरे लेख को पढ़ कर यह समझ में आता है कि लिखने वाले ने बहुत ही मेहनत एवं हिम्मत से इसे प्रस्तुत किया है .मैंने उन चित्रों को word pad ( Microsoft Office 2007 ) पर संग्रहित करके रखा है .किन्तु मुझे यह नही पता है की उन सबको यहाँ इस मंच पर कैसे प्रस्तुत करूं .मंच के प्रशासक वर्ग के तकनीकी बिभाग के प्रबुद्ध विद्वानों एवं अपने मंच के प्रबुद्ध पाठक वर्ग से बिनम्र निवेदन है की कोई सटीक उपाय बताये जिसको अपना कर मै इन्हें यहाँ पर प्रस्तुत कर सकू .इस  तरह का निवेदन मैंने पहले भी किया था परन्तु अभी तक कोई समाधान न मिल पाने के कारण पुनः निवेदन कर रहा हूँ .

----------


## Shree Ji

मित्र आपने अकाटय प्रमाणित साक्ष्यो सहित जो तेजोमहालय के विषय मे अद्भुत जानकारी से मंच के पाठको को अवगत कराया है उसके लिये बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद आप सब हिंदुस्तानियो के प्रयास से एक दिन वंहा भगवान शंकर का जलाभिषेक अवश्य होगा हर हर महादेव

----------


## shriram

> आप जैसे यहाँ पे लिख रहे है तो आपको smiley से तीसरा बटन दिखेगा insert image उसे प्रयोग कीजिये


  आदरणीय अनीता जी ये smiley का बटन कहाँ पर है ? , बताने की कृपा करें .ताकि हम सम्बन्धित चित्रों को यहाँ पर प्रस्तुत कर सकें .

----------


## anita

> आदरणीय अनीता जी ये smiley का बटन कहाँ पर है ? , बताने की कृपा करें .ताकि हम सम्बन्धित चित्रों को यहाँ पर प्रस्तुत कर सकें .



नीचे जो बॉक्स बना है जहा आपको Font   size,  A लिखा हुआ है A के बिलकुल बराबर वाला 
उसके बाद तीसरे बटन से आप इमेज डाल सकते है

----------


## shriram

> नीचे जो बॉक्स बना है जहा आपको Font   size,  A लिखा हुआ है A के बिलकुल बराबर वाला 
> उसके बाद तीसरे बटन से आप इमेज डाल सकते है


मै आप के निर्देश को समझ नही पा रहा हूँ .जिस बॉक्स की बात कर रही है एवं जिसमे Font size, A लिखा हुआ है , हमको मिलेगा , उसे हम खोज नही पा रहे है .कृपया यह बताये कि यह बॉक्स कहाँ पर है ?

----------


## anita

> मै आप के निर्देश को समझ नही पा रहा हूँ .जिस बॉक्स की बात कर रही है एवं जिसमे Font size, A लिखा हुआ है , हमको मिलेगा , उसे हम खोज नही पा रहे है .कृपया यह बताये कि यह बॉक्स कहाँ पर है ?






इस चित्र को देखे

----------


## anita

ऊपर दिए गए चित्र के बाद ये करे

----------


## anita

उम्मीद है की अब आप चित्र डाल पाएंगे

----------


## shriram

Mozilla Firefox में मंच के  Quick Reply वाले बॉक्स में जो चित्र आप post की हैं वह मेरे Firefox वाले पेज पर उपलब्ध नही है .

----------


## shriram

> Attachment 906131
> 
> 
> इस चित्र को देखे


Mozilla Firefox में मंच के  Quick Reply वाले बॉक्स में जो चित्र आप post की हैं वह मेरे Firefox वाले पेज पर उपलब्ध नही है .

----------


## shriram

Quick Reply वाले बॉक्स में जो चित्र आप post की हैं 
वह मेरे Firefox में मंच के  Quick Reply वाले बॉक्स में उपलब्ध नही है .

----------


## shriram

> Quick Reply वाले बॉक्स में जो चित्र आप post की हैं 
> वह मेरे Firefox में मंच के  Quick Reply वाले बॉक्स में उपलब्ध नही है .


Quick Reply वाले बॉक्स का  जो चित्र आप post की हैं 
वह मेरे Firefox में मंच के  Quick Reply वाले बॉक्स में उपलब्ध ही नही है .
जैसा आपके चित्र में जो -2 आइकॉन आपके Quick Reply वाले बॉक्समें  दिखाई दे रहे है 
उनमे से एक भी मेरे Firefox में मंच के  Quick Reply वाले बॉक्स में उपलब्ध ही नही है

----------


## anita

मुझे तो Firefox में भी दिख रहा है जी

----------


## Shree Ji

मित्र इस सुत्र को अधूरा ना छोडे इसे चित्रो सहित अविलम्ब पुरा करने का प्रयास करे आपके इस प्रयास से इस मुहिम मे नया रक्त संचार होगा ताज के अनछुए पहलु और प्रमाणो को संग्रह कर मंच पर प्रस्तुत करके बहुत हि सराहनिय कार्य किया है इसके लिये आपको कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद

----------


## shriram

> मित्र इस सुत्र को अधूरा ना छोडे इसे चित्रो सहित अविलम्ब पुरा करने का प्रयास करे आपके इस प्रयास से इस मुहिम मे नया रक्त संचार होगा ताज के अनछुए पहलु और प्रमाणो को संग्रह कर मंच पर प्रस्तुत करके बहुत हि सराहनिय कार्य किया है इसके लिये आपको कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद


मित्र मुझे चित्र post करना नही आता .
मंच के सीनियर मेम्बर लोग इसके लिए जो भी बात बताये वह सब मेरे  Firefox में नही दीखता है . 
इसी कारण प्रबल हार्दिक इच्छा होने के बाद भी मै उन आदरणीय लेखक के द्वारा प्रस्तुत किये गये उन सभी  चित्रों को यहाँ पर प्रस्तुत नही कर पाया . 
net पर भ्रमण करते हुए जिस साईट से मै जो भी सामग्री ले कर अपने मंच के प्यारे पाठको के साथ बाटता हूँ , उस का link भी जरुर दे देता हूँ .
दुसरे की चीज को अपना मौलिक बता कर प्रस्तुत करना बेइमानी है 
अतएव जहाँ से भी जो चीज लिए उस का link जरुर दिए है 
अपने सभी post में . 
आदरणीय श्री जी या तो आप उस link पर स्वयं जाये या फिर मै ही  उन चित्रों का link भी इसी कड़ी में प्रस्तुत करूं .

----------


## anita

> मित्र मुझे चित्र post करना नही आता .
> मंच के सीनियर मेम्बर लोग इसके लिए जो भी बात बताये वह सब मेरे  Firefox में नही दीखता है . 
> इसी कारण प्रबल हार्दिक इच्छा होने के बाद भी मै उन आदरणीय लेखक के द्वारा प्रस्तुत किये गये उन सभी  चित्रों को यहाँ पर प्रस्तुत नही कर पाया . 
> net पर भ्रमण करते हुए जिस साईट से मै जो भी सामग्री ले कर अपने मंच के प्यारे पाठको के साथ बाटता हूँ , उस का link भी जरुर दे देता हूँ .
> दुसरे की चीज को अपना मौलिक बता कर प्रस्तुत करना बेइमानी है 
> अतएव जहाँ से भी जो चीज लिए उस का link जरुर दिए है 
> अपने सभी post में . 
> आदरणीय श्री जी या तो आप उस link पर स्वयं जाये या फिर मै ही  उन चित्रों का link भी इसी कड़ी में प्रस्तुत करूं .



क्या आप चित्रों को मेरे मेल Id पे भेज सकते है ?

मैं उन्हें यहाँ डाल  दूंगी

----------


## Shree Ji

> क्या आप चित्रों को मेरे मेल Id पे भेज सकते है ?
> 
> मैं उन्हें यहाँ डाल  दूंगी


मित्र श्रीराम आपसे अनुरोध है अनिता जी के सुझाव पर गौर करे या फिर चित्रो को upload करने कि प्रक्रिया. एक बार फिर से समझने कि कोशिश करे मेरे व हमारे मंच के लिये 
अग्रिम धन्यवाद

----------


## Shree Ji

> मित्र श्रीराम आपसे अनुरोध है अनिता जी के सुझाव पर गौर करे या फिर चित्रो को upload करने कि प्रक्रिया. एक बार फिर से समझने कि कोशिश करे मेरे व हमारे मंच के लिये 
> अग्रिम धन्यवाद


मित्र श्रीराम यदि दोनो हि कार्य आपके लिये कठिन हो तो चित्रो के लिंक एक बार फिर से पोस्ट करने कि मेहरबानी किजिये

----------


## shriram

> क्या आप चित्रों को मेरे मेल Id पे भेज सकते है ?
> 
> मैं उन्हें यहाँ डाल  दूंगी


मै भेज सकता हूँ .आपकी mail ID मेरे पास नही है .

----------


## Shree Ji

> मै भेज सकता हूँ .आपकी mail ID मेरे पास नही है .


anita.sharma0701@gmail.com

----------


## shriram

आप सब की आज्ञा को शिरोधार्य करते हुए अपने इस लेख के सभी चित्रों के links भेज रहा हूँ .प्रशासक वर्ग से अनुरोध है कि इन्हे मंच के पटल पर उपलब्ध कराएँ .


ताजमहल एक शिव मंदिर 
चित्रों के link दे रहा हूँ 
नीचे के सभी चित्र लिए गये है ---- http://www.mahashakti.org.in/2009/12/blog-post_19.html 
1-	ताजमहल के उपरी गुम्बद का चित्र जिसमे  हिंदू गुम्बज के चित्र है  -    https://images-blogger-opensocial.go...Mime=image%2F*
2-	 ताजमहल का चित्र         https://images-blogger-opensocial.go...Mime=image%2F* 
3-	ताज महल की सच्चाई की कहानी का चित्र         https://images-blogger-opensocial.go...Mime=image%2F*
4-	   http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-fWA0ywwIDk...255B1%255D.jpg 
5-	http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-J2dEEKbKm_...255B1%255D.jpg
6-	http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-e0EQuAWYsY...255B1%255D.jpg
7-	ताज के गुम्मद पर स्थापित कलश किसके ऊपर नारियल की आकृति बनी है  -  http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-9-OHqRPA6t...255B1%255D.jpg
8-	हिन्दू नक्कासी का चित्र http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-ZrQKqTvQDj...255B1%255D.JPG
9-	http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-6x_r4LZCYv...255B1%255D.jpg
10-	http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-UQKsQrTFA_...255B1%255D.jpg
11-	 शिव लिंग पर  कलश  से जल की बूंद टपके  का चित्र      http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-9VXH17LUIZ...255B1%255D.jpg
12-	ताजमहल में चारों ओर चार एक समान प्रवेशद्वार हैं जो कि हिंदू भवन निर्माण का एक विलक्षण तरीका है जिसे कि चतुर्मुखी भवन कहा जाता है का चित्र     http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-1KEM9vKGGQ...255B1%255D.jpg
13-	ताजमहल में ॐ की आकृति लिए के फूल का चित्र      http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Dg-zjtY4D8...255B1%255D.jpg
14-	http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-ovIKkMxMCG...255B1%255D.jpg
15-	ताजमहल में कलश की आकृति का चित्र      http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-1ug_igjvr3...255B1%255D.jpg

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल एक शिव मंदिर 
ताजमहल एक शिव मंदिर से सम्बन्धित सारे चित्रों का links 

आप सब की आज्ञा को शिरोधार्य करते हुए अपने इस लेख के सभी चित्रों के links भेज रहा हूँ .प्रशासक वर्ग से अनुरोध है कि इन्हे मंच के पटल पर उपलब्ध कराएँ .
चित्रों के link दे रहा हूँ 

नीचे के सभी चित्र लिए गये है ----http://www.mahashakti.org.in/2015/01/No-say-the-Taj-Mahal-say-Tejomahaly-an-ancient-Shiva-temple.html  
16-	वैदिक शैली में निर्मित गलियारा http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_KAH09jpi8Q...A4%BE......jpg
17-	मकबरे  के पास संगीतालय - एक विरोधाभास http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_KAH09jpi8Q...8..........jpg
18-	बुरहान पुर (म .प .)में स्थित महल जहाँ मुमताज –उल –जमानी की मृत्यु हुयी थी का चित्र http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_KAH09jpi8Q...%80........jpg
19-	 बादशाह नामा के अनुसार इस स्थान पर मुमताज को दफनाया गया http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_KAH09jpi8Q...E..........jpg
20-	बहुत से साक्ष्यो को छुपाने के लिए ईटो से बंद किया गया दरवाजा --http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_KAH09jpi8Qo/SyxD_dvXHII/AAAAAAAADQ4/SeNzzV9dYiw/s400/%E0%A4%AC%E0%A4%B9%E0%A5%81%E0%A4%A4+%E0%A4%B8%E0%  A5%87+%E0%A4%B8%E0%A4%BE%E0%A4%95%E0%A5%8D%E0%A4%B  7%E0%A5%8D%E0%A4%AF%E0%A5%8B%E0%A4%82+%E0%A4%95%E0  %A5%8B+%E0%A4%9B%E0%A5%81%E0%A4%AA%E0%A4%BE%E0%A4%  A8%E0%A5%87+%E0%A4%95%E0%A5%87+%E0%A4%B2%E0%A4%BF%  E0%A4%8F,%E0%A4%97%E0%A5%81%E0%A4%AA%E0%A5%8D%E0%A  4%A4+%E0%A4%88%E0%A4%82%E0%A4%9F%E0%A5%8B%E0%A4%82  +%E0%A4%B8%E0%A5%87+%E0%A4%AC%E0%A4%82%E0%A4%A6+%E  0%A4%95%E0%A4%BF%E0%A4%AF%E0%A4%BE+%E0%A4%97%E0%A4  %AF%E0%A4%BE+%E0%A4%A6%E0%A4%B0%E0%A4%B5%E0%A4%BE%  E0%A4%9C%E0%A4%BE.......jpg 
21-	प्रवेश द्वार पर बने लाल कमल http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_KAH09jpi8Q...B2.........jpg
22-	दरवाजो में लगी गुप्त दीवार जिससे अन्य कमरों का सम्पर्क था http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_KAH09jpi8Q...A4%BE......jpg 
23-	ताजमहल का आकाशीय दृश्य http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_KAH09jpi8Q...4%AF.......jpg 
24-	ताजमहल और गुम्बद के सामने का दृश्य http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_KAH09jpi8Q...D%E0%A4%AF.jpg 
25-	ताजमहल के पिछले हिस्से के दृश्य और 22 कमरों का समूह http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_KAH09jpi8Q...B9.........jpg 
26-	ताजमहल में आंतरिक पानी का कुआं http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_KAH09jpi8Q..............jpg 
27-	गुम्बद और शिखर के पास का दृश्य http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_KAH09jpi8Q...A4%AF......jpg 
28-	एक बंद कमरे में वैदिक शैली में लिया गया चित्र http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_KAH09jpi8Q...7%E0%A4%82.jpg 
29-	ईंटो से बंद किया गया विशाल रोशन दान http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_KAH09jpi8Q...4%A8+......jpg 
30-	आंगन में शिखर के छाया चित्र की बनावट http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_KAH09jpi8Q...%A4%9F.....jpg

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल एक शिव मंदिर 
ताजमहल एक शिव मंदिर से सम्बन्धित सारे चित्रों का links 

आप सब की आज्ञा को शिरोधार्य करते हुए अपने इस लेख के सभी चित्रों के links भेज रहा हूँ .प्रशासक वर्ग से अनुरोध है कि इन्हे मंच के पटल पर उपलब्ध कराएँ .
चित्रों के link दे रहा हूँ 

51-	ईंटों से बंद किया गया विशाल रोशनदान - http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-36yeADU0KM...E%E0%A4%A8.jpg 
52-	बादशाहनामा के अनुसार इस स्थान पर मुमताज को दफनाया गया - http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-IdL6VmDzLy...F%E0%A4%BE.jpg 
53-	बहुत से साक्ष्यों को छुपाने के लिए,गुप्त ईंटों से बंद किया गया दरवाजा - http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-sjCVEBcQD2...C%E0%A4%BE.jpg 
54-	बुरहानपुर मध्य प्रदेश मे स्थित महल जहाँ मुमताज-उल-ज़मानी कि मृत्यु हुई थी - http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-j0ZQyRiDMt...5%E0%A5%80.jpg 
55-	दरवाजों में लगी गुप्त दीवार से अन्य कमरों का सम्पर्क था - http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-3ROlya5eQy...5%E0%A4%BE.jpg 
56-	 ताजमहल और गुम्बद के सामने का दृश्य  - http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-HdgvcpxFoe...D%E0%A4%AF.jpg 
57-	ताजमहल के प्रवेश द्वार पर बने लाल कमल - http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-x650ItRxtK...E%E0%A4%B2.jpg 
58-	ताज महल के गुम्बद और शिखर के पास का दृश्य - http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-seChfY816S...D%E0%A4%AF.jpg

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल एक शिव मंदिर 
ताजमहल एक शिव मंदिर से सम्बन्धित सारे चित्रों का links 

आप सब की आज्ञा को शिरोधार्य करते हुए अपने इस लेख के सभी चित्रों के links भेज रहा हूँ .प्रशासक वर्ग से अनुरोध है कि इन्हे मंच के पटल पर उपलब्ध कराएँ .
चित्रों के link दे रहा हूँ 

नीचे के सभी चित्र लिए गये है ---- http://www.mahashakti.org.in/2015/07...iv-temple.html 
1-	ताज महल का सुंदर सुनहला चित्र - http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-weWe6szFyH...40/1552976.jpg 
2-	जिस दरवाजे से cabon dating की प्रक्रिया की गयी थी उसका चित्र    http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-isgFg3FHFD...+Taj+Mahal.jpg

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल एक शिव मंदिर 
ताजमहल एक शिव मंदिर से सम्बन्धित सारे चित्रों का links 

आप सब की आज्ञा को शिरोधार्य करते हुए अपने इस लेख के सभी चित्रों के links भेज रहा हूँ .प्रशासक वर्ग से अनुरोध है कि इन्हे मंच के पटल पर उपलब्ध कराएँ .
चित्रों के link दे रहा हूँ 

40-	ताजमहल के अन्दर ईंटों से बंद किया गया विशाल रोशनदान - http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-bZEP3uxeeK...E%E0%A4%A8.jpg 
41-	ताजमहल के अन्दर बंद कमरे की वैदिक शैली में निर्मित छत - http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-k5CL4Um0VM...B%E0%A4%A4.jpg 
42-	ताजमहल के अन्दर दरवाजों में लगी गुप्त दीवार, जिससे अन्य कमरों का सम्पर्क था - http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-klFpUS5Iw9...5%E0%A4%BE.jpg 
43-	ताजमहल के मकबरे के पास संगीतालय - http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-9qH5nJ6wEJ...2%E0%A4%AF.jpg 
44-	ताजमहल के ऊपरी तल पर स्थित एक बंद कमरा - http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-8ure4eCs9K...0%E0%A4%BE.jpg 
45-	ताजमहल निचले तल पर स्थित संगमरमरी कमरों का समूह - http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-ZpBl1VBwMs...2%E0%A4%B9.jpg 
46-	ताजमहल की दीवारों पर बने हुए फूल जिनमे छुपा हुआ है ओम् ( ॐ ) - http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-QEMbj6nxHN...5%90%2B%29.jpg 
47-	ताजमहल के अंदर कमरों के मध्य 300 फीट लंबा गलियारा - http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-JtGJjikkZY...0%E0%A4%BE.jpg 
48-	ताजमहल के अंदर निचले तल पर जाने के लिए सीढियां - http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-3nCG_HVAWt...E%E0%A4%82.jpg 
49-	ताजमहल के अंदर कमरों के मध्य 300 फीट लंबा गलियारा - http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-H87JVNHoMF...0%E0%A4%BE.jpg 
50-	ताजमहल के अंदर २२ गुप्त कमरों में से एक कमरे का आतंरिक दृश्य - http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-yaLRrNtNbF...D%E0%A4%AF.jpg

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल एक शिव मंदिर 
ताजमहल एक शिव मंदिर से सम्बन्धित सारे चित्रों का links 

आप सब की आज्ञा को शिरोधार्य करते हुए अपने इस लेख के सभी चित्रों के links भेज रहा हूँ .प्रशासक वर्ग से अनुरोध है कि इन्हे मंच के पटल पर उपलब्ध कराएँ .
चित्रों के link दे रहा हूँ 

नीचे के सभी चित्र लिए गये है ---- http://www.mahashakti.org.in/2015/06/blog-post_29.html 
 1 -  http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-weWe6szFyH...40/1552976.jpg 
2-	 http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rcPE_h9rWF...-wallpaper.jpg 
3-	taj-mahal-architecture - http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Bf6YGX426f...255B1%255D.jpg

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल एक शिव मंदिर 
ताजमहल एक शिव मंदिर से सम्बन्धित सारे चित्रों का links 

आप सब की आज्ञा को शिरोधार्य करते हुए अपने इस लेख के सभी चित्रों के links भेज रहा हूँ .प्रशासक वर्ग से अनुरोध है कि इन्हे मंच के पटल पर उपलब्ध कराएँ .
चित्रों के link दे रहा हूँ 

31-	ताजमहल के अंदर पानी का कुंवा - http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-VqudYx-rVw...5%E0%A4%BE.jpg 
32-	ताजमहल का आकाशीय दृश्य - http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-b6S6LAllrn...D%E0%A4%AF.jpg 
33-	ताजमहल के शिखर के ठीक पास का दृश्य - http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-3t3_ztnCZu...D%E0%A4%AF.jpg 
34-	ताजमहल के शिखर की आँगन में छायाचित्र कि बनावट - http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-04V-QnrqKL...5%E0%A4%9F.jpg 
35-	ताजमहल के प्रवेश द्वार पर बने लाल कमल - http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-x650ItRxtK...E%E0%A4%B2.jpg 
36-	ताज के बेल-बूटों में हिन्दू चिन्ह गणेश, हाथी, कमल - http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-CpsI-9n_Xx...E%E0%A4%B2.jpg 
37-	ताजमहल में पीछे की खिड़कियाँ और बंद दरवाजों का दृश्य - http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-iBMwz-9hG3...D%E0%A4%AF.jpg 
38-	ताज के पिछले हिस्से का दृश्य और बाइस कमरों का समूह - http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-76UKVg_Ikq...2%E0%A4%B9.jpg 
39-	ताजमहल में वैदिक शैली मे निर्मित गलियारा - http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-eq3XDTXpgH...0%E0%A4%BE.jpg 
40-	ताजमहल के अन्दर ईंटों से बंद किया गया विशाल रोशनदान - http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-bZEP3uxeeK...E%E0%A4%A8.jpg

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन
ताजमहल एक शिव मंदिर से सम्बन्धित सारे चित्रों का links 

आप सब की आज्ञा को शिरोधार्य करते हुए अपने इस लेख के सभी चित्रों के links भेज रहा हूँ .प्रशासक वर्ग से अनुरोध है कि इन्हे मंच के पटल पर उपलब्ध कराएँ .
चित्रों के link दे रहा हूँ 

नीचे के सभी चित्र लिए गये है ---- ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन
http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/parishishtha 

१ बादशाहनामा  -  http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/parishishtha/badasahanama 

1-	tajmahal.gaupal.in/parishishtha/badasahanama/tajmahal_badshah1.jpg?attredirects=0 

2-	tajmahal.gaupal.in/parishishtha/badasahanama/tajmahal_badshah2.jpg?attredirects=0 

3-	tajmahal.gaupal.in/parishishtha/badasahanama/tajmahal_burhanpur.jpg?attredirects=0

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल एक शिव मंदिर से सम्बन्धित सारे चित्रों का links -ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन 
ताजमहल एक शिव मंदिर से सम्बन्धित सारे चित्रों का links 

आप सब की आज्ञा को शिरोधार्य करते हुए अपने इस लेख के सभी चित्रों के links भेज रहा हूँ .प्रशासक वर्ग से अनुरोध है कि इन्हे मंच के पटल पर उपलब्ध कराएँ .
चित्रों के link दे रहा हूँ 

२ फरमान  - http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/parishishtha/pharamana 

         1-tajmahal.gaupal.in/parishishtha/pharamana/pharamana-20-9-1662  

     2-tajmahal.gaupal.in/parishishtha/pharamana/pharamana-3-2-1633

3-tajmahal.gaupal.in/parishishtha/pharamana/pharamana-1633-12-28 

4-	tajmahal.gaupal.in/parishishtha/pharamana/pharamana-1637-7-1

5-tajmahal.gaupal.in/parishishtha/pharamana/pharamana-20-9-1662

6-http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/parishishtha/pharamana/pharamana-3-2-1633

7-http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/parishishtha/pharamana/pharamana-1633-12-28

8-http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/parishishtha/pharamana/pharamana-1637-7-1

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन
ताजमहल एक शिव मंदिर से सम्बन्धित सारे चित्रों का links 

आप सब की आज्ञा को शिरोधार्य करते हुए अपने इस लेख के सभी चित्रों के links भेज रहा हूँ .प्रशासक वर्ग से अनुरोध है कि इन्हे मंच के पटल पर उपलब्ध कराएँ .
चित्रों के link दे रहा हूँ 

नीचे के सभी चित्र लिए गये है ---- ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन
http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/parishishtha


३ औरंगजेब का पत्र   - http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/parishishtha/patra


४ कुछ चित्र  -http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/parishishtha/kucha-citra

----------


## shriram

ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन
ताजमहल एक शिव मंदिर से सम्बन्धित सारे चित्रों का links 

आप सब लोगो की आज्ञा को शिरोधार्य करते हुए अपने इस लेख के सभी चित्रों के links यहाँ पर
 एवं प्रशासक वर्ग में श्री अनीता जी 
एवं श्री जी को ईमेल के रूप में भेज  रहा हूँ .
पुनः प्रशासक वर्ग से अनुरोध है कि इन्हे मंच के पटल पर उपलब्ध कराएँ .
तब इस लेख को पढने पर
 ताजमहल एक शिव मंदिर है 
ज्यादा समझ में आएगा .

----------


## anita

> ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन
> ताजमहल एक शिव मंदिर से सम्बन्धित सारे चित्रों का links 
> 
> आप सब लोगो की आज्ञा को शिरोधार्य करते हुए अपने इस लेख के सभी चित्रों के links यहाँ पर
>  एवं प्रशासक वर्ग में श्री अनीता जी 
> एवं श्री जी को ईमेल के रूप में भेज  रहा हूँ .
> पुनः प्रशासक वर्ग से अनुरोध है कि इन्हे मंच के पटल पर उपलब्ध कराएँ .
> तब इस लेख को पढने पर
>  ताजमहल एक शिव मंदिर है 
> ज्यादा समझ में आएगा .



आज शाम को ये कार्य हो जायेगा जी 

धन्यवाद

----------


## shriram

> आज शाम को ये कार्य हो जायेगा जी 
> 
> धन्यवाद


इस सहयोग हेतु आपके सदैव आभारी रहेंगे जी

----------


## shriram

एक बात और कहनी थी चित्रों को न post कर पाने के संदर्भ में .
जब हम अपना पहला सूत्र मुल्ला नसीरुद्दीन शुरू किये थे तब जो भी pest करते थे सब का सब एक लाइन में आ जाता था .उसमे हमने जब सहयोग माँगा कि ऐसा न हो तब आदरणीया  अनीता जी एवं आदरणीय साजिद जी ने सहयोग किया .अनीता जी की बात मेरे पल्ले कुछ भी नही पड़ी परन्तु साजिद जी की एक  बात ने समस्या का हल दिया कि जहाँ भी अन्तराल देना है वहां पर इस चिन्ह ( <br/> <br/> ) का प्रयोग करना है एवं हम अन्तराल देने हेतु इसी का प्रयोग करते रहे .फिर एक दिन मंच के अपनी ID के settings - My Settings - My Account – myaccount - Miscellaneous Options - Message Editor Interface: तक गये .वहां पर 
•	 Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing 
•	 Basic Editor - A simple text box 
•	 Standard Editor - Extra formatting controls 
सबसे तीसरे option - Standard Editor - Extra formatting controls को select कर लिए .तब से अन्तराल देने के लिए इस चिन्ह  ( <br/> <br/> ) का प्रयोग नही करना पड़ता है .
मेरा यह सब लिखने का मतलब बस इतना है कि कही settings में तो कोई परिवर्तन नही है जिसके कारण मेरे firefox में मंच के पेज पर वह सब कुछ भी दिखाई नही देता जो अनीता जी ने बताया है .

----------


## Shree Ji

अदभुत कार्य मित्र श्रीराम आपने जो विभिन्न साइटो से जो तेजोमहालय के संदर्भ मे साक्ष्य और चित्र एकत्र करके उनको माला के मनको कि भांती एक सुत्र मे पिरोकर इस मंच के पटल पर बडी हि खुबसुरती और तटस्थ्ता के साथ रखा है उसके लिये हम सब आपके बहुत  आभारी है आपका यह योगदान हमारे सदस्यो और मेहमानो को सदैव याद रहेगा  जयहिंद

----------


## sanjaychatu

मित्र श्रीराम , इतिहास के इस बहुचर्चित तथ्य से हम पाठको को तार्किक प्रमदो के साथ अवगत करने का शुक्रिया

----------


## anita

चित्र  ४

----------


## anita

चित्र ५

----------


## anita

चित्र ६

----------


## anita

ताज के गुम्मद पर स्थापित कलश किसके ऊपर नारियल की आकृति बनी है

----------


## anita

हिन्दू नक्कासी का चित्र

----------


## anita

चित्र ९

----------


## anita

चित्र १०

----------


## anita

शिव लिंग पर कलश से जल की बूंद टपके का चित्र

----------


## anita

ताजमहल में चारों ओर चार एक समान प्रवेशद्वार हैं जो कि हिंदू भवन निर्माण का एक विलक्षण तरीका है जिसे कि चतुर्मुखी भवन कहा जाता है का चित्र

----------


## anita

ताजमहल में ॐ की आकृति लिए के फूल का चित्र

----------


## anita

चित्र १४

----------


## anita

ताजमहल में कलश की आकृति का चित्र

----------


## anita

वैदिक शैली में निर्मित गलियारा

----------


## anita

मकबरे के पास संगीतालय - एक विरोधाभास

----------


## shriram

> अदभुत कार्य मित्र श्रीराम आपने जो विभिन्न साइटो से जो तेजोमहालय के संदर्भ मे साक्ष्य और चित्र एकत्र करके उनको माला के मनको कि भांती एक सुत्र मे पिरोकर इस मंच के पटल पर बडी हि खुबसुरती और तटस्थ्ता के साथ रखा है उसके लिये हम सब आपके बहुत  आभारी है आपका यह योगदान हमारे सदस्यो और मेहमानो को सदैव याद रहेगा  जयहिंद


इतिहास प्रेमी श्री जी इसे पसंद करने के लिए आपको कोटिश -2 धन्यबाद

----------


## anita

बुरहान पुर (म .प .)में स्थित महल जहाँ मुमताज –उल –जमानी की मृत्यु हुयी थी का चित्र

----------


## anita

बादशाह नामा के अनुसार इस स्थान पर मुमताज को दफनाया गया

----------


## anita

बहुत से साक्ष्यो को छुपाने के लिए ईटो से बंद किया गया दरवाजा

----------


## anita

उपरोक्त चित्र श्रीराम जी के कहने से यहाँ डाले गए है 


बाकि के चित्र भी धीरे धीरे यहाँ प्रस्तुत कर दिए जायेंगे 

धन्यवाद

----------


## shriram

> उपरोक्त चित्र श्रीराम जी के कहने से यहाँ डाले गए है 
> 
> 
> बाकि के चित्र भी धीरे धीरे यहाँ प्रस्तुत कर दिए जायेंगे 
> 
> धन्यवाद


आपके सहयोग एवं लगन तथा दिए हुये बचन को पूरा करने की तत्परता को अभिनंदन एवं वंदन .हम बहुत ही आभारी है .एवं मुक्त कंठ से आपकी प्रशंसा करते है .

----------


## anita

> आपके सहयोग एवं लगन तथा दिए हुये बचन को पूरा करने की तत्परता को अभिनंदन एवं वंदन .हम बहुत ही आभारी है .एवं मुक्त कंठ से आपकी प्रशंसा करते है .



धन्यवाद 

थोडा समय दीजिये चित्रों की संख्या ज्यादा है इसलिए धीरे धीरे मैं उन्हें लगा दूंगी

----------


## Shree Ji

प्रशाशिका जी आपसे एक नम्र निवेदन है इस सुत्र को स्थाईत्व (sticky) प्रदान करे सुत्रधारक के  सुत्र निर्मान मे लगा धन और समय व कथिन परिश्रम को ध्यान मे रखते हुए इस सुत्र को स्थाईत्व प्रदान करने से  ही उनकी मेहनत सार्थक होगी sticky करने से हमारे प्रतिदिन आने वाले मेहमानो को इतिहास के बारे मे जानने का अवसर मिलेगा

----------


## sanjaychatu

> प्रशाशिका जी आपसे एक नम्र निवेदन है इस सुत्र को स्थाईत्व (sticky) प्रदान करे सुत्रधारक के  सुत्र निर्मान मे लगा धन और समय व कथिन परिश्रम को ध्यान मे रखते हुए इस सुत्र को स्थाईत्व प्रदान करने से  ही उनकी मेहनत सार्थक होगी sticky करने से हमारे प्रतिदिन आने वाले मेहमानो को इतिहास के बारे मे जानने का अवसर मिलेगा


Mai shree ji bhai ki mang ka samarthsn karta hu

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

ताजमहल पर बहस का ये मुर्दा तो कब का दफनाया जा चूका है,और सुप्रीम कोर्ट भी इस पर फैसला दे चुकी है ! मुगल कालीन शिल्प अफगान ,फारस ,भारतीय शिल्प की खिचड़ी है ये कौन नही जानता ! कहने को तो  अंक 9 को उल्टा देखने पर वह 6 दिखता है पर इससे वह छः तो नही हो जाता !  इतिहास  है ,उसे संजोईये सजाईए ! उस से भी अधिक अगर सत्य पता करना है तो प्रमाणिक किताबों में खुद उसका रेफरेंस खोजिये ! नेट पर तो  ऐसे लेख  एक खोजिएगा हजार मिलेंगे  !

----------


## Shree Ji

> प्रशाशिका जी आपसे एक नम्र निवेदन है इस सुत्र को स्थाईत्व (sticky) प्रदान करे सुत्रधारक के  सुत्र निर्मान मे लगा धन और समय व कथिन परिश्रम को ध्यान मे रखते हुए इस सुत्र को स्थाईत्व प्रदान करने से  ही उनकी मेहनत सार्थक होगी sticky करने से हमारे प्रतिदिन आने वाले मेहमानो को इतिहास के बारे मे जानने का अवसर मिलेगा


अनिता जी निवेदन को स्वीकार किजिये

----------


## anita

> अनिता जी निवेदन को स्वीकार किजिये



अभी आप सूत्र को चलने दीजिये, समयानुसार निर्णय किया जायेगा

----------


## garima

राधे राधे मित्रो 
समय महफ़िल की तरफ बढ़ रहा है आप क्यों नहीं?
आये चोपाल महफ़िल में।
आशा है आप एन्जॉय करेगे

----------


## Shree Ji

> अभी आप सूत्र को चलने दीजिये, समयानुसार निर्णय किया जायेगा


बहुत अच्छा विचार 
धन्यवाद

----------


## Shree Ji

> Attachment 907044
> 
> ताजमहल में ॐ की आकृति लिए के फूल का चित्र


अद्वितीय  हस्तशिल्प

----------


## anita

प्रवेश द्वार पर बने लाल कमल

----------


## anita

दरवाजो में लगी गुप्त दीवार जिससे अन्य कमरों का सम्पर्क था

----------


## anita

ताजमहल का आकाशीय दृश्य

----------


## anita

ताजमहल और गुम्बद के सामने का दृश्य

----------


## anita

ताजमहल के पिछले हिस्से के दृश्य और 22 कमरों का समूह

----------


## anita

ताजमहल में आंतरिक पानी का कुआं

----------


## anita

गुम्बद और शिखर के पास का दृश्य

----------


## anita

एक बंद कमरे में वैदिक शैली में लिया गया चित्र

----------


## anita

ईंटो से बंद किया गया विशाल रोशन दान

----------


## anita

आंगन में शिखर के छाया चित्र की बनावट

----------


## Shree Ji

> दरवाजो में लगी गुप्त दीवार जिससे अन्य कमरों का सम्पर्क था


आखिर ऐसा क्या राज छुपा है इन बंद दरवाजो को पीछे जिसे सरकार और पुरातत्व विभाग भारतवर्ष की जनता से छुपाना चाहती है ?

----------


## Shree Ji

• स्पष्तः मूल रूप से शाहज़हां के द्वारा चुनवाये गये इन दरवाजों को कई बार खुलवाया और फिर से चुनवाया गया है। सन् 1934 में दिल्ली के एक निवासी ने चुनवाये हुये दरवाजे के ऊपर पड़ी एक दरार से झाँक कर देखा था।
.
उसके भीतर एक वृहत कक्ष (huge hall) और वहाँ के दृश्य को******************************************** ************************************************** ************************************************** ****** देख कर वह हक्का-बक्का रह गया तथा भयभीत सा हो गया। वहाँ बीचोबीच भगवान शिव का चित्र था जिसका सिर कटा हुआ था और उसके चारों ओर बहुत सारे मूर्तियों का जमावड़ा था। ( in Post No. 50)


आखिर कब तक सरकार ये राज छुपा कर रख सकेगी

----------


## mravay

अध्बुत जानकारी मित्र

----------


## Shree Ji

इस शिव मन्दिर को शाहजहाँ ने जयपुर के महाराज जयसिंह से अवैध तरीके से छीन लिया था, इस तथ्य को आजतक छुपाये रखा गया | विश्वकर्मा वास्तुशास्त्र नामक प्रसिद्ध ग्रंथ में शिवलिंगों में “तेज-लिंग” का वर्णन आता है। ताजमहल में “तेज-लिंग” प्रतिष्ठित था इसलिये उसका नाम तेजो-महालय पड़ा था।
(part of post no. 60)

----------


## Shree Ji

बेर्नियर नामक एक समकालीन फ्रांसीसी अभ्यागत ने टिप्पणी की है कि गैर मुस्लिम लोगों का (जब मानसिंह के भवन को शाहज़हां ने हथिया लिया था उस समय) चकाचौंध करने वाली प्रकाश वाले तहखानों के भीतर प्रवेश वर्जित था। उन्होंने चांदी के दरवाजों, सोने के खंभों, रत्नजटित जालियों और शिवलिंग के ऊपर लटकने वाली मोती के लड़ियों को स्पष्टतः संदर्भित किया है।
(part of post no.42)

----------


## gill1313

> .
> इस शिव मन्दिर को शाहजहाँ ने जयपुर के महाराज जयसिंह से अवैध तरीके से छीन लिया था, इस तथ्य को आजतक छुपाये रखा गया | विश्वकर्मा वास्तुशास्त्र नामक प्रसिद्ध ग्रंथ में शिवलिंगों में “तेज-लिंग” का वर्णन आता है। ताजमहल में “तेज-लिंग” प्रतिष्ठित था इसलिये उसका नाम तेजो-महालय पड़ा था। 
> .
> तेजो महालय मुग़ल बादशाह के युग से पहले बना था और यह भगवान् शिव को समर्पित था और आगरा के राजपूतों द्वारा पूजा जाता था। ताज महल में आज भी संगमरमर की जाली में 108 कलश चित्रित है मन्दिर परंपरा में 108 की संख्या को पवित्र माना जाता है। 
> .
> 1985 में न्यूयार्क के पुरातत्वविद प्रो. मर्विन मिलर ने ताज के दरवाजे की लकड़ी की कार्बन डेटिंग के आधार पर यह सिद्ध किया कि यह दरवाजा सन् 1359 के आसपास अर्थात् शाहजहाँ के काल से लगभग 300 वर्ष पुराना है। 
> .
>   ताजमहल के ऊपरी तल पर स्थित एक बंद कमरा 
> .
> ...


मित्र सभी को अपने विचार  रखने की आजादी है इस देश में 
कोई सबूत हो तो दें ...........?
अलग अलग आदमी का दिमाग कुछ बी सोच सकता है ............?
आप सोचें  इस बात को कल को कोई ईसाई भी कोई तरक दे सकता है 
सिख बोध जैन मुस्लिम कोई भी .............
आप गौर करें मित्र

----------


## gill1313

शेर शेर को नही खाता 
बकरी बकरी को नहीं खाती 
मगर आदमी आदमी को मार रहा है 
कहाँ है इंसानियत 
मेरा सभी हिंदी विचार वालों से प्रशन है ये ये मंच हिंदी जानने वालों का मंच है या सिर्फ हिदुओं के लिए ................?
कोई इन्सानियत जहाँ ...........................?

----------


## gill1313

इस नाम के इंग्लिश में अक्षर दें मित्र 
 "प्रो. मर्विन मिलर "
फिर मैं बताऊंगा क्या सच है...............

----------


## gill1313

> ताजमहल पर बहस का ये मुर्दा तो कब का दफनाया जा चूका है,और सुप्रीम कोर्ट भी इस पर फैसला दे चुकी है ! मुगल कालीन शिल्प अफगान ,फारस ,भारतीय शिल्प की खिचड़ी है ये कौन नही जानता ! कहने को तो  अंक 9 को उल्टा देखने पर वह 6 दिखता है पर इससे वह छः तो नही हो जाता !  इतिहास  है ,उसे संजोईये सजाईए ! उस से भी अधिक अगर सत्य पता करना है तो प्रमाणिक किताबों में खुद उसका रेफरेंस खोजिये ! नेट पर तो  ऐसे लेख  एक खोजिएगा हजार मिलेंगे  !


मई आपकी बात से सहमत हूँ मित्र

----------


## Shree Ji

> इस नाम के इंग्लिश में अक्षर दें मित्र 
>  "प्रो. मर्विन मिलर "
> फिर मैं बताऊंगा क्या सच है...............


मित्र यह देश सच हि तो जानना चाहता है यह हमारे लिये सौभाग्य कि बात है कि हमारे हि मंच का एक सद्स्य सच से वाकिफ है तो मित्र आपके सच का बेसब्री से इंतजार है आप आये और हमारी आंखो पर पडा अज्ञान का पर्दा हटाये

----------


## Shree Ji

ताजमहल को श्री रवींद्रनाथ टैगोर द्वारा ” समय के गाल पर, एक आंसू ” के रूप में वर्णित किया गया था ताजमहल का ऐसा विवरण हिन्दू समाज की तात्कालिक बेबसी को उजागर करता है बटेश्वर से मिला एक संस्कृत शिलालेख से ताजमहल के मूलतः शिव मंदिर होने का उल्लेख मिलता है ।
.
इस शिलालेख को बटेश्वर शिलालेख कहा जाता है, वर्तमान में यह शिलालेख लखनऊ अजायबघर के सबसे ऊपर मंजिल स्थित कक्ष में संरक्षित है, इस शिलालेख के अनुसार : “एक विशाल शुभ शिव मंदिर ने भगवान शिव को ऐसा मोहित किया कि उन्होंने वहाँ आने के बाद फिर कभी अपने मूल निवास स्थान कैलाश वापस न जाने का निश्चय कर लिया।”

(part of post no.59)

----------


## nikneo

शोधकर्ताओं, विद्यार्थियों और सत्य की खोज में संलग्न लोगो के लिए प्रस्तुत है श्री पुरुषोम नागेश ओ़क जी की अनुपम खोजपूर्ण कृति | 
Download E-Book
http://sdrv.ms/1euLw44 (8.19 MB, compressed PDF)
http://1drv.ms/1pNgxoK (52.7MB)








श्री पुरुषोत्तम नागेश ओ़क जी की सभी पुस्तकें पढ़ने के लिए देखें :

http://pnoakbooks.blogspot.in/

----------


## nikneo

शोधकर्ताओं, विद्यार्थियों और सत्य की खोज में संलग्न लोगो के लिए प्रस्तुत है श्री पुरुषोम नागेश ओ़क जी की अनुपम खोजपूर्ण कृति |
Download E-Book
http://sdrv.ms/159VNzA (1.76 MB, compressed PDF )
http://1drv.ms/1pNg8Tl (11.5 MB)







श्री पुरुषोत्तम नागेश ओ़क जी की सभी पुस्तकें पढ़ने के लिए देखें :

http://pnoakbooks.blogspot.in/

----------


## Shree Ji

धन्यवाद दोस्त अदभुत लिंक प्रदान किया है

----------


## Shree Ji

1952 में जब एस.आर .राव पुरात्व अधिकारी थे तब उन्हें ताजमहल की एक दीवार में लम्बी चौड़ी दरार दिखाई दी .
.
मरम्मत के दौरान आसपस की और ईंटे निकलवाने की जरुरत पड़ी, जब ईंटे निकाली गयी तो कक्ष में से अष्ट धातु की मूर्तियाँ दिखाई देने लगी...
.
तत्कालीन प्रधानमंत्री नेहरु को ज्ञात करवाने पर निर्णय लिया गया की मूर्तियाँ जहाँ से निकली हैं वो जगह ही बंद करवा दी जाए ||

A part of post no. 69

----------


## Shree Ji

नूरजहाँ मिर्जा ग्यास बेग की पौत्री एवं ख्वाजा अबुल हसन वा यामीनउद्*दौला आसफखान की पुत्री अर्जुमन्द बानो शाहजहाँ की पटरानी नहीं थी।
.
शाहजहाँ का प्रथम विवाह परशिया के शासक शाह इस्मायल सफवी की प्रपौत्री से हुआ था,
.
जबकि मुमताज से सगाई पहले ही हो चुकी थी। अर्जुमन्द बानों ने ८ पुत्रों एवं ६ पुत्रियों को जन्म दिया था एवं अपनी चौदहवीं सन्तान को जन्म देते समय इसका देहान्त बरहानपुर में १७ जिल्काद १०४० हिजरी तदनुसार ७ जून सन्* १६३१ को हुआ था। (बादशाहनामा खण्ड, दो पृष्ट २७)। इसको वहीं पर ताप्ती नदी के तट पर दफना दिया गया था। यह कब्र भी उपलब्ध है तथा इसकी देख-रेख लगातार वहाँ के निवासियों द्वारा की जाती है। उनका मानना है कि रानी का शव आज भी कब्र में है अर्थात्* न कब्र खोदी गई एवं न शव ही निकाला गया।
A part of post no. 10

----------


## Shree Ji

53- बहुत से साक्ष्यों को छुपाने के लिए,गुप्त ईंटों से बंद किया गया दरवाजा -
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-sjCVEBcQD2...C%E0%A4%BE.jpg

----------


## shriram

> 53- बहुत से साक्ष्यों को छुपाने के लिए,गुप्त ईंटों से बंद किया गया दरवाजा -
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-sjCVEBcQD2...C%E0%A4%BE.jpg

----------


## shriram



----------


## shriram

31-     ताजमहल के अंदर पानी का कुंवा -

----------


## shriram

32-     ताजमहल का आकाशीय दृश्य -

----------


## shriram

33-     ताजमहल के शिखर के ठीक पास का दृश्य -

----------


## shriram

34-     ताजमहल के शिखर की आँगन में छायाचित्र कि बनावट -

----------


## shriram

35-     ताजमहल के प्रवेश द्वार पर बने लाल कमल -

----------


## shriram

36-     ताज के बेल-बूटों में हिन्दू चिन्ह गणेश, हाथी, कमल -



36-     ताज के बेल-बूटों में हिन्दू चिन्ह गणेश, हाथी, कमल -

----------


## shriram

37-     ताजमहल में पीछे की खिड़कियाँ और बंद दरवाजों का दृश्य -




37-     ताजमहल में पीछे की खिड़कियाँ और बंद दरवाजों का दृश्य -

----------


## shriram

38-     ताज के पिछले हिस्से का दृश्य और बाइस कमरों का समूह -

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-76UKVg_Ikq...2%E0%A4%B9.jpg


38-     ताज के पिछले हिस्से का दृश्य और बाइस कमरों का समूह -

----------


## shriram

38- ताज के पिछले हिस्से का दृश्य और बाइस कमरों का समूह - 



38- ताज के पिछले हिस्से का दृश्य और बाइस कमरों का समूह -

----------


## shriram

39-     ताजमहल में वैदिक शैली मे निर्मित गलियारा -




39-     ताजमहल में वैदिक शैली मे निर्मित गलियारा -

----------


## shriram

40-     ताजमहल के अन्दर ईंटों से बंद किया गया विशाल रोशनदान -




40-     ताजमहल के अन्दर ईंटों से बंद किया गया विशाल रोशनदान -

----------


## shriram

41-     ताजमहल के अन्दर बंद कमरे की वैदिक शैली में निर्मित छत -





41-     ताजमहल के अन्दर बंद कमरे की वैदिक शैली में निर्मित छत -

----------


## shriram

42-     ताजमहल के अन्दर दरवाजों में लगी गुप्त दीवार, जिससे अन्य कमरों का
सम्पर्क था - 





42-     ताजमहल के अन्दर दरवाजों में लगी गुप्त दीवार, जिससे अन्य कमरों का
सम्पर्क था -

----------


## shriram

43-     ताजमहल के मकबरे के पास संगीतालय -





43-     ताजमहल के मकबरे के पास संगीतालय -

----------


## shriram

44-     ताजमहल के ऊपरी तल पर स्थित एक बंद कमरा -

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-8ure4eCs9K...0%E0%A4%BE.jpg



44-     ताजमहल के ऊपरी तल पर स्थित एक बंद कमरा -

----------


## shriram

44-     ताजमहल के ऊपरी तल पर स्थित एक बंद कमरा -



44-     ताजमहल के ऊपरी तल पर स्थित एक बंद कमरा -

----------


## shriram

45-     ताजमहल निचले तल पर स्थित संगमरमरी कमरों का समूह -





45-     ताजमहल निचले तल पर स्थित संगमरमरी कमरों का समूह -

----------


## shriram

46-     ताजमहल की दीवारों पर बने हुए फूल जिनमे छुपा हुआ है ओम् ( ॐ ) -





46-     ताजमहल की दीवारों पर बने हुए फूल जिनमे छुपा हुआ है ओम् ( ॐ ) -

----------


## shriram

47-     ताजमहल के अंदर कमरों के मध्य 300 फीट लंबा गलियारा -




47-     ताजमहल के अंदर कमरों के मध्य 300 फीट लंबा गलियारा -

----------


## shriram

48-     ताजमहल के अंदर निचले तल पर जाने के लिए सीढियां -




48-     ताजमहल के अंदर निचले तल पर जाने के लिए सीढियां -

----------


## shriram

49-     ताजमहल के अंदर कमरों के मध्य 300 फीट लंबा गलियारा -




49-     ताजमहल के अंदर कमरों के मध्य 300 फीट लंबा गलियारा -

----------


## shriram

50-     ताजमहल के अंदर २२ गुप्त कमरों में से एक कमरे का आतंरिक दृश्य -



50-     ताजमहल के अंदर २२ गुप्त कमरों में से एक कमरे का आतंरिक दृश्य -

----------


## shriram

51-     ईंटों से बंद किया गया विशाल रोशनदान -



51-     ईंटों से बंद किया गया विशाल रोशनदान -

----------


## shriram

52-     बादशाहनामा के अनुसार इस स्थान पर मुमताज को दफनाया गया -




52-     बादशाहनामा के अनुसार इस स्थान पर मुमताज को दफनाया गया -

----------


## shriram

53-     बहुत से साक्ष्यों को छुपाने के लिए,गुप्त ईंटों से बंद किया गया
दरवाजा 



53-     बहुत से साक्ष्यों को छुपाने के लिए,गुप्त ईंटों से बंद किया गया
दरवाजा

----------


## shriram

54-     बुरहानपुर मध्य प्रदेश मे स्थित महल जहाँ मुमताज-उल-ज़मानी कि मृत्यु
हुई थी 


54-     बुरहानपुर मध्य प्रदेश मे स्थित महल जहाँ मुमताज-उल-ज़मानी कि मृत्यु
हुई थी

----------


## shriram

55-     दरवाजों में लगी गुप्त दीवार से अन्य कमरों का सम्पर्क था -



55-     दरवाजों में लगी गुप्त दीवार से अन्य कमरों का सम्पर्क था -

----------


## shriram

56-      ताजमहल और गुम्बद के सामने का दृश्य  -



56-      ताजमहल और गुम्बद के सामने का दृश्य  -

----------


## shriram

57-     ताजमहल के प्रवेश द्वार पर बने लाल कमल -



57-     ताजमहल के प्रवेश द्वार पर बने लाल कमल -

----------


## shriram

58-     ताज महल के गुम्बद और शिखर के पास का दृश्य -



58-     ताज महल के गुम्बद और शिखर के पास का दृश्य -

----------


## shriram

नीचे के सभी चित्र लिए गये है ----
http://www.mahashakti.org.in/2015/07...iv-temple.html
1-      ताज महल का सुंदर सुनहला चित्र -



1-      ताज महल का सुंदर सुनहला चित्र -

----------


## shriram

1-      ताज महल का सुंदर सुनहला चित्र -




1-      ताज महल का सुंदर सुनहला चित्र -

----------


## shriram

2-      जिस दरवाजे से cabon dating की प्रक्रिया की गयी थी उसका चित्र


2-      जिस दरवाजे से cabon dating की प्रक्रिया की गयी थी उसका चित्र

----------


## shriram

नीचे के सभी चित्र लिए गये है ----
http://www.mahashakti.org.in/2015/06/blog-post_29.html

----------


## shriram



----------


## shriram



----------


## shriram

3-      taj-mahal-architecture -


3-      taj-mahal-architecture -

----------


## shriram

नीचे के सभी चित्र लिए गये है ---- ताजमहल : २२०० वर्ष प्राचीन राजभवन
http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/parishishtha

१ बादशाहनामा  -  



१ बादशाहनामा  -

----------


## shriram

[IMG]tajmahal.gaupal.in/parishishtha/badasahanama/tajmahal_badshah1.jpg?attredirects=0[/IMG]

----------


## shriram

[IMG] tajmahal.gaupal.in/parishishtha/badasahanama/tajmahal_badshah1.jpg?attredirects=0[/IMG]

----------


## shriram

[IMG]tajmahal.gaupal.in/parishishtha/badasahanama/tajmahal_badshah2.jpg?attredirects=0[/IMG]

----------


## shriram

[IMG]  tajmahal.gaupal.in/parishishtha/badasahanama/tajmahal_burhanpur.jpg?attredirects=0[/IMG]

----------


## shriram



----------


## shriram



----------


## shriram



----------


## shriram



----------


## shriram

> 


बादशाहनामा---1

----------


## shriram

बादशाहनामा  --2


बादशाहनामा  --2

----------


## shriram



----------


## shriram



----------


## shriram

१. फरमान २०.९.१६३२



शाहजहाँ का राजा जयसिंह के नाम पहला फरमान
(२०.९.१५३२)
हिन्दी अनुसाद

मुहर
अबुल मुजफ्फर शिहाब अलदीन मुहम्मद साहिब ए किरान सानी, शाहजहाँ पादशाह गाज़ी सुपुत्र नूरअलदीन जहाँगीर पादशह गाज़ी सुपुत्र अकबर पादशाह सुपुत्र हुमायूँ पादशाह सुपुत्र बाबर पादशाह सुपुत्र उमर शेख मिर्जा सुपुत्र सुल्तान अबू सईद सुपुत्र सुल्तान मुहम्मद मिर्जा सुपुत्र मीरान शाह सुपुत्र अमीर तैमूर साहिब ए किरान।

तुगरा
अबुल मुजफ्फर शिहब अलदीन मुहम्मद साहिब ए किरान सानी शाहजहाँ पादशाह गाजी का समानों में उत्तम और भद्र, गर्वित कुलीनता से तथा समकालीनता का ध्यान देने योग्य एवं अनुग्रह का पात्र, सच्चा, राजभक्त, अनुरक्त सेवक राजा जयसिंह के नाम राजकीय आदेश पत्र (फरमान)

प्रतिष्ठित किया गया तथा राजकीय अनुग्रह के द्वारा पदोन्नत को ज्ञात हो कि हमने मुल्कशाह को नई खानों (कान ए जुदीद) से सफेद संगमरमर लाने के लिये आमेर भेजा है। और हम एतद्*द्वारा आदेश देते हैं कि आवश्यक संखया में पत्थर काटने वाले (संगबर) और किराये की गाड़ियाँ (अराबा ए किराया) पत्थर लादने के लिये जिनकी उपरोक्त मुल्कशाह को आवश्यकता पड़े, को राजा उपलब्ध करायेगा। और पत्थर काटने वालों का वेतन तथा गाड़ियों के किराये की व्यवस्था वह राजकीय कोषागार (तहवीलदार) की राशि के करेगा। यह आवश्यक है कि कुलीनता का गर्वित समकालीन (राजा) मुल्कशाह को इस मामले में हर प्रकारसे सहायता करे और वह इसे अति आवश्यक समझे तथा इस आदेश (के परिपालन) में भूल न करें।
लिखा गया तारीख २८ शनिवार, इलाही वर्ष ५, ५, रवि अल अव्वल १०४२ हिजरी
तदनुसार २० सितम्बर सन्* १६३२


राजस्थान राज्यलेखागार बीकानेर क्र. २६ (पुराना ३८)

----------


## shriram

१. फरमान २०.९.१६३२



शाहजहाँ का राजा जयसिंह के नाम पहला फरमान
(२०.९.१५३२)
हिन्दी अनुसाद

मुहर
अबुल मुजफ्फर शिहाब अलदीन मुहम्मद साहिब ए किरान सानी, शाहजहाँ पादशाह गाज़ी सुपुत्र नूरअलदीन जहाँगीर पादशह गाज़ी सुपुत्र अकबर पादशाह सुपुत्र हुमायूँ पादशाह सुपुत्र बाबर पादशाह सुपुत्र उमर शेख मिर्जा सुपुत्र सुल्तान अबू सईद सुपुत्र सुल्तान मुहम्मद मिर्जा सुपुत्र मीरान शाह सुपुत्र अमीर तैमूर साहिब ए किरान।

तुगरा
अबुल मुजफ्फर शिहब अलदीन मुहम्मद साहिब ए किरान सानी शाहजहाँ पादशाह गाजी का समानों में उत्तम और भद्र, गर्वित कुलीनता से तथा समकालीनता का ध्यान देने योग्य एवं अनुग्रह का पात्र, सच्चा, राजभक्त, अनुरक्त सेवक राजा जयसिंह के नाम राजकीय आदेश पत्र (फरमान)

प्रतिष्ठित किया गया तथा राजकीय अनुग्रह के द्वारा पदोन्नत को ज्ञात हो कि हमने मुल्कशाह को नई खानों (कान ए जुदीद) से सफेद संगमरमर लाने के लिये आमेर भेजा है। और हम एतद्*द्वारा आदेश देते हैं कि आवश्यक संखया में पत्थर काटने वाले (संगबर) और किराये की गाड़ियाँ (अराबा ए किराया) पत्थर लादने के लिये जिनकी उपरोक्त मुल्कशाह को आवश्यकता पड़े, को राजा उपलब्ध करायेगा। और पत्थर काटने वालों का वेतन तथा गाड़ियों के किराये की व्यवस्था वह राजकीय कोषागार (तहवीलदार) की राशि के करेगा। यह आवश्यक है कि कुलीनता का गर्वित समकालीन (राजा) मुल्कशाह को इस मामले में हर प्रकारसे सहायता करे और वह इसे अति आवश्यक समझे तथा इस आदेश (के परिपालन) में भूल न करें।
लिखा गया तारीख २८ शनिवार, इलाही वर्ष ५, ५, रवि अल अव्वल १०४२ हिजरी
तदनुसार २० सितम्बर सन्* १६३२


राजस्थान राज्यलेखागार बीकानेर क्र. २६ (पुराना ३८)

----------


## shriram

२. फरमान ३.२.१६३३







शाहजहाँ का राजा जयसिंह के नाम फरमान
(३ फरवरी सन्* १६३३)
भगवान महान है ।
मुहर
अबुल मुजफ्फर शिहाब. अलदीन मुहम्मद साहिब ए किरान सानी, शाहजहाँ पादशाह गाजी सुपुत्र नूर अलदीन जहाँगीर पादशाह गाजी, सुपुत्र अकबर पादशाह सुपुत्र हुमायूँ पादशाह सुपुत्र बाबर पादशाह सुपुत्र उमर शेख मिर्जा सुपुत्र सुल्तान अबू सईद सुपुत्र सुल्तान मुहम्मद मिर्जा सुपुत्र मीरान शाह सुपुत्र अमीर तैमूर साहब ए किरान।
तुगरा
अबुल मुजफ्फर शिहाब अलदीन मुहम्मद साहिब ए किरान सानी शाहजहाँ पादशाह गाजी की समानों में उत्तम और भद्र, कुलीनता से गर्वित तथा समकालीनता का ध्यान देने योग्य एवं अनुग्रह का पात्र सच्चा, राजभक्त अनुरक्त सेवक राजा जयसिंह के नाम राजकीय आदेश-पत्र (फरमान)।

प्रतिष्ठित कियागया तथा राजकीय अनुग्रह द्वारा पदोन्नत को ज्ञात हो कि इस्लाम के साम्राज्य स्थल अकबराबाद तक इमारतों (बा इमारत हा) के लिये सफेद संगमरमरलाने के लिये बड़ी संखया में गाड़ियों की आवश्यकता है, और इससे पूर्व भी एक प्रतिष्ठित एवं कल्याणकारी राजकीय आदेश जो समानों में श्रेष्ठ के नाम भेजा गया था, इस सम्बन्ध में। इस समय अधिक महत्व देने के लिये हमने सय्ययद इलाहादाद को आमेर तथा अन्य स्थानों को जाने के लिये, जिनका विवरण इसके पृष्ठ पर टिप्पणी (दिम्न) में दिया है, तथा आवश्यक संखया में किराये पर गाड़ियाँ (अराबा ए किराया) सूची में दिये गये प्रत्येक जिले के लिये नियोजित करने के लिये नियुक्त किया है और राजा ने पहले जितनी गाड़ियों का उन स्थानों से सफद संगमरमर मकराना की खानों से लाने के लिये प्रबन्ध किया हो, उनका पूर्ण योग में नियोजन कर वह शेष (गाड़ियों) को उपरोक्त (सय्यद इलाहादाद) को उपलब्ध करा दे जिनको वह मकराना खानों तक सुरक्षित ले जायेगा।

और यह अति आवश्यक है कि यदि किसी विषय पर उपरोक्त (सय्यद इलाहादाद) कुलीनों में श्रेष्ठ के पास जाय तो राजा हर प्रकार की सहायता और सहयोग देते हुए, कठोर परिपालन दर्शाते हुए और इस विषय में सभी सम्भव सावधानी बरते और न तो इस आदेश की अवज्ञा करें और न भूल।

लिखा गया १५ बहमन, इलाही वर्ष ५
२३ रजब१०४२ हिजरी
राजस्थान राज्य-लेखागार बीकानेर क्र ३५ (पुराना ४६) 


आदेश-पत्र के (पिछले) पृष्ठ पर टिप्पणी

प्रशासनिक जिले......................................  ..................................................  ........................................ ९
गाड़ियों (अराबा) की संखया २३०
 परगना :-
१. आमेर-उपरोक्त राजा जयसिंह की जागीर १०
२. मुइज्ज़ाबाद-उपरोक्त राजा जयसिंह की जागीर २५
३. फगुई-उपरोक्त राजा जयसिंह की जागीर २५
४. झाग-उपरोक्त राजा जयसिंह की जागीर २५
५. नरैना-उपरोक्त राजा जयसिंह की जागीर ४०
 नरैना-राजा भोजराज की जागीर ३०
 नरैना-रारजा गिरधर दास की जागीर १०
६. रोशनपुर-राजा बेंतमल की जागीर १०
७. जाबनेर-राजा चेतसिंह की जागीर १०
८. महरोत-रोजा बेथलदास की जागीर ३०
९. परबतसर-राजा गजसिंह सुपुत्र बिहारीदास कछवाहा की जागीर १५

----------


## shriram

३. फरमान २८.१२.१६३३






शाहजहाँ का राजा जयसिंह के नाम फरमान
(२८.१२.१६३३)
हिन्दु अनुवाद
हजरत-ए-आला
इस प्रतिष्ठित आज्ञा-पत्र (फरमान) द्वारा ज्ञात हो, जो प्रसन्नता से अंकित है, जिसे प्राप्त हुआ है सम्मान प्रकाशित होने का तथा प्रतिष्ठा घोषणा की, कि वह हवेलियाँ जिनकी व्याखया पृष्ठांकन (दिम्न :पृष्ठ के पीछे) में है, अपने साथ की परिसम्पत्तियों सहित, जो प्रतिष्ठित राजकीय सम्पत्ति हैं, को प्रस्तावित किया जाता है, राजा जयसिंह को, एक गर्वित सरदार एवं इस्लाम के शासक के दास, और इन्हें उनको दिया जाता है, उस हवेली के बदले में जो पहले राजा मानसिंह की थी, जिसे उस कुलीन भद्र पुरुष ने स्वयं की सहमति एवं इच्छा से प्रेरित हो महारानी, जो संसार की भद्रतम महिला थी, जो अपने समय की श्रेष्ठ महिलाओं की महिला थी, जिसे आदम एवं हौआ की सुपुत्री होने का सम्मान प्राप्त था, जो अपने समय के सतीत्व के विशाल आकार को रक्षक थी, वह संसार की राबिया, वह शुद्धता संसार की तथा धर्म की, दैवी दया एवं क्षमा की प्राप्त करने हारी, मुमताज महल बेगम के मकबरे के लिये दान कर दिया।

और यह (फरमान) प्रभवी होगा सभी वर्तमान तथा भविष्य के शासकों, अधिकारियों (आमिल), अधीक्षकों (मुतसद्दियान) प्रतिनिधियों तथा निरीक्षकों (मुशरिफ) पर। इस प्रतिष्ठित महान आदेश को पूर्ण रूप से परिपालन कर उनके स्वामित्व में वर्णित हवेलियाँ दे दें। तथा उस उदारता के योग्य को उसके परिपूर्ण स्वामित्व के बारे में सूचित करें। इसके अतिरिक्त वे किसी प्रकार अथवा किसी रूप में कोईभूल या बाधा खड़ी न करें ओर न ही उन्हें किसी आदेश-पत्र अथवा विधिपत्र की आवश्यकता पड़े और वे न भटकें और न इस आदेश को भूलें ओर न ही इसके सही रूप से परिपालन में असफल हों

आज की तारीख में लिखा गया, ७वाँ दिन दाय के मास का, इलाही वर्ष ६, तनदुसार २६ जुमादिल आखिर १०४३ हिजरी।
आदेश पत्र का पीछे का पृष्ठ

रविवार दाय मास की २८ तारीख, इलाही वर्ष ६,

तदनुसार १४ रजब १०४३ हिजरी। (लगभग १५ जनवरी सन्* १६३४) यह रिसाला जुमलात उल मुल्क का...... सरकार का तथा राज्य के पोषण का, महानता का विश्वास ..... और राज्य कार्यों का व्यस्थापक, राज्य का सर्व समर्थ कार्यवाह (जुमलत अल मुल्क) विशिष्ट मामलों के प्रधान आधार (मदार अल महम : प्रधान मंत्री) अल्लामी फाहमी अफजल खान; और वह मन्त्रिपद का आश्रय तथा उत्तम भाग्य एवं खयाति का आधार मीर जुमला और वह मंत्रि पद का आश्रय मकरामत खान और दीवानी का अधिपति, नौकरी में सबसे छोटा मीर मोहम्मद,

सदा मान्य आदेश-पत्र (फरमान), सूर्य के समान तेजस्वी और आकाश के समान ऊँचा, जारी किया गया।

वह हवेलियाँ, अपनी परिसम्पत्तियों सहित जो प्रतिष्ठित राजकीय सम्पत्तियाँ हैं, बदले में उस हवेली के जो राजाजयसिंह की है, जिसे राज्य के उस स्तम्भ (उमदार अल मुल्क) ने द्युतिमान मकबरे की खातिर अपनी इच्छा एवं आकांक्षा के वशीभूत हो उपहार स्वरूप दान कर दिया (पेश कश नामूदन्द), उस राजा को हमारी ओर से दिया जाता है और उनके पूर्ण स्वामित्व को स्थापित किया जाता है।

प्रमाणीकरण के रूप में यह प्रस्ताव (याददाश्त) लिखित में किया जा रहा है और टिप्पणी (शराह) जुमलात अल मुल्की मदान अल महामी अफजल खान (की हस्तलिपि में) 'इसे समाचार पुस्तक में लिखा जाय।' एक ओर टिप्पणी जुमलात अलमुल्की की हस्तलिपि में 'स्वर्गीय शाहजादा खानम की हवेली जो उक्त राजा को दी गई थी की पुष्टि की जाती है।

मन्त्रिपद के आश्रयदाता तथा उत्तम भाग एवं खयाति के प्रधान आधार मीर जुमला (की हस्तलिपि में टिप्पणी) 'जैसा विशेष रूप से जुमलात अल मुल्की मदार अल महामी के अनुस्मारक (बारी साला) में कहा गया है, 'इसे घटना (वाकिया) पुस्तक में लिखा जाय।' घटना लेखक (वाकिया नवीस) की हस्तलिपि में हाशिये पर टिप्पणी, 'इसे घटना पुस्तक में दर्ज कर लिया गया।'

एक और टिप्पणी जुमलात अलमुल्की मदार अल महामी अल्लामी फाहमी (की हस्तलिपि), 'इसे पुनः प्रस्तुत किया जाये।'

एक टिप्पणी राज्य दरबार के प्रियपात्र हकमी मुहम्मद सादिक खान (की हस्तलिपि में), 'इसको मंगलवार को पूज्यनीय की सूचना के लिये प्रस्तुत किया जाय।'

एक अन्य टिप्पणी राज्य दरबार के उस प्रिय पात्र शासन गुरगानी के आधार,न्याय नियम के बांधने हारे, उच्चपदस्थ सामन्तों के आदर्श, संसार के शिष्टजनों मेंउत्तम, जुमलात अल मुल्की मदार अल महामी अल्लामी फाहमी अफजल खान (की हस्तलिपि में), 'एक उच्च-मान प्रतिष्ठायुक्त आज्ञा-पत्र जारी किया जाये।'

परिसम्पत्तियों की सूची
१. राजा भगवान दास की हवेली।
२. राजा माधौसिंह की हवेली
३. रूपसी बैरागी की हवेली मुहल्ला अतगा खान के बाजार में स्थित।
४. चाँद सिंह सुपुत्र सूरज सिंह की हवेली अतगा खान के बाजार में स्थित।

मौलिक सत्य प्रतिलिपि के रूप में प्रमाणित।
मुहम्मद के धार्मिक संहिता का चाकर।
अबुल बरकात।
सत्यापन तथा मुहर
जयपुर सिटी पैलेस कपाट द्वार का संग्रह
के. डी. क्रमांक १७६/आर. कपाट द्वार संग्रह जयपुर के अभिलेखों की सूची देखें। राष्ट्रीय रजिस्टर निजी अभिलेख क्र. १ भाग १. (भारत के राष्ट्रीय लेखागार दिल्ली १९७१)
जी. एन. भूरा एवं चन्द्रमणि सिंह, ऐतिहासकि अभिलेखों का सूचीपत्र कपाट द्वार जयपुर।
(जयपुर-जयगढ़ पब्लिकचैरिटेबल ट्रस्ट १९८८ ई.)

----------


## shriram

४. फरमान १.७.१६३७


शाहजहाँ का राजा जयसिंह के नाम फरमान
(१ जुलाई सन्* १६३७)
हिन्दु अनुवाद
भगवान्* महान है।

मुहर

अबुल मुजफ्फर शिहाब अलदीन मुहम्मद साहिब ए किरान सानी शाहजहाँ पादशाह गाजी सुपुत्र नूर अलदीन जहाँगीर पादशाह गाजी सुपुत्र अकबर पादशाह सुपुत्र सुल्तान मुहम्मद मिर्जा सुपुत्र मीशन शाह सुपुत्र अमीर तैमूर साहिब ए किरानं

तुगरा

अबुल मुजफ्फर शिहाब अलदीन मुहम्मद साहब ए किरान सानी शाहजहाँ पादशाह गाजी का समानों में उत्तम और कुलीन, ध्यान देने एवं अनुग्रह के योग्य, सच्चा, राजभक्त, अनुरक्त, उच्च वंश (खाना जाद), सेवक जो इस्लाम का आज्ञाकारी है के नाम राजकीय आज्ञा पत्र (फरमान)।

प्रतिष्ठित कियागया तथा राजकीय अनुग्रह के लिये आशान्वित को ज्ञात हो कि हमारे प्रशंसित एवं पूजनीय ध्यान में लाया गया है कि अति कुलीन के कर्मचारी आमेर तथा राज नगर क्षेत्र में पत्थर काटने वालों को एकत्र कर रहे हैं, फलस्वरूप मकराना में कोई भी पत्थर काटने वाला नहीं पहुँच रहा है, फलतः वहाँ पर कम काम हो रहा है।

अस्तु हम आदेश देते हैं कि समकालीनों में श्रेष्ठ एवं भद्र अपने आदमियों पर कठोर प्रभाव डालें कि वे किसी प्रकार भी आमेर एवं राजनगर मेंपत्थर काटने वालों को एकत्र न करें और जो भी पत्थर काटने वाले उपलब्ध हों उन्हें राजकीय प्रतिनिधियों (मुत्सदि्*दयान) के पास मकराना भेज दें और इस विषय में जैसी भी आवश्यकता हो निश्चित कार्यवाही करें और इस आदेश की न अवज्ञा करें और न ही भूलें और इसे अपना दायित्व समझें।

लिखा गया आज के दिन, तीर के नवें महीने में, इलाही वर्ष १०, तदनुसार ७ वाँ दिन सफर मास का। इसकी समाप्ति सुन्दर ढंग तथा विजय से हो-हिजरी का १०४७ वर्ष।

राजस्थान राज्य लेखागार बीकानेर क्र. ३५ (पुराना) ४६

----------


## shriram

३ --  औरंगजेब का पत्र

1-


2 --


शाहजादा औरंगजेब का शाहजहाँ के नाम पत्र
हिन्दी अनुवाद
तारीख ८ मुहर्रम १०६३ हिजरी, २६वाँ राजकीय वर्ष (८ दिसम्बर १६५२) रौका अत ए आलमगीर

यह भक्त एवं अनुरक्त सेवक स्वामिभक्त पूर्ण स्वीकारने योगय प्रेम तथा आज्ञापालन प्रस्तुत करने के पश्चात्*, जो नित्य प्रसन्नता अधिकृत कार्य है, दीनतापूर्वक (आपके) ध्यान में लाता हूँ कि इस शिष्य (मुरीद) ने तारीख तीन गुरुवार मुहर्रम के प्रतिष्ठित मास १०६३ हिजरी को अकबराबाद में प्रवेश किया। वह सीधा जहानआरा के बाग में गया उस संसार के निवासियों की शाहजादी को मिलने के विचार से। ओर उसके साथ का उदारता काउस सुन्दर घर में आनन्द उठाकर और सायंकाल को वह महाबत खान के बाग में स्थित महल (मंजिल) में वापस आ गया। और शुक्रवार को उस प्रकाशित मकबरे में धार्मिक कृत्य करने के लिये जाकर उसने पूर्ण भक्तिपूर्वक दर्शन का आर्शीवाद प्राप्त किया।

इस तीर्थ के घेरे (हज़ीरा) के भवन (इमारत) की पवित्र नींव अब भी पक्की तथा मजबूत (उस्तवार) है वैसी ही जैसी आपके प्रकाशमान उपस्थिति में थी सिवाय उस गुम्बज, जो उस सुगन्धित समाधि (मरक़द) के ऊपर है, जो वर्षा ऋतु में उत्तर की ओर दो स्थानों पर रिसता था। इसी प्रकार चार मेहराब फाटक (पिशतक), कई मेहराबदार कोने (शाह नशीनान) दूसरी मंजिल के (मरतबा), चार छोटे गुम्बज, उत्तर की ओर चार दालान (सुफ्फा) और छोटे कमरे सात-मेहराबी कुर्सी के (कुर्सी ए हब्तदार) गीले हो गये हैं (दरनाम)। संगमरमर से घिरी छत बड़े गुम्बज की भी दो या तीन स्थनों पर वर्षा में रिसी थी तथा उसकी मरम्मत की गई थी। देखना है अगली बरसात में क्या होता है। मस्जिद तथा जमात खाना के गुम्बज भी बरसात में रिसे थे और उनकी भी मरम्मत की गई थी।

शिल्पी (बन्नयान) इस विचार के हैं कि यदि दूसरी मंजिल (मरतबा) की छत (पुश्त ए बाम) काऊपर भाग (फर्श) उखाड़ कर तलछट के विशेष गारे (रेखता) द्वारा उसे भरकर उसके ऊपर आधे गज की तह (तखारी) चूरे की फाटक तथा संकरे भागों और छोटे गुम्बजों पर चढ़ाई जाय तो सम्भवतः यह ठीक हो जाय (अर्थात्* पानी रिसना बन्द जो जाय) परन्तु वह अपनी अक्षमता बड़े गुम्बज को ठीक करने के बारे में स्वीकार करता है।

हमारे रक्षक आपकी आयु लम्बी हो। एक विशेष दुर्भाग्य इस महान भवनों में आदर्श का आ गया है। यदि आपकी पवित्र दया दृष्टि किरण इस पर गिरे तभी इस दुर्भाग्य का अन्त हो सकता है और यही सही होगा।

बरसात में चन्द्र वाटिका (महताब बाग) पानी से भर गई थी फलतः इसकी स्वच्छता नष्ट हो गई। निकट भविष्य में यह अपना बदला हुआ नया स्वरूप प्राप्त कर सकेगी। षटकोणीय सरोवर (हौज ए मुसम्मन) और इसके समीप स्थित भवन पवित्र (पाकी जाह) तथा अछूते (मुसफ्फा) है और जो कुछ भी यमुना की बाड़ के बारे में सुना गया है वह आश्चर्यजनक है। अब नदी उतर गई है और इसके समीप बह रही है।

मंगलवार (सम्भवतः शनिवार) को मैं संसारी जनों की राजकुमारी को अपने डेरे पर लाया तथा अगले दिन (रविवार) उससे विदा लेने गया। और पवित्र सोमवार के दिन वहाँ (अकबराबाद)से चलकर आज मुहर्रम मास की ८वीं तारीख १०६३ हिजरी मंगलवार को धौलपुर के समीप पहुँच गया हूँ। यदि महान परमात्मा की इच्छा रही तो जैसा कि इससे पहले प्रेषित कियागया है, किसी स्थान पर बिना गति में व्यवसधान डाले दक्षिण की सीमा पर पहुँचने से पूर्व तक मैं प्रति स्थान की यात्रा का विवरण सेवा में प्रेषित करता रहूँगा। 

यह शब्द कि इस्लाम के साम्राज्य का सूर्य संसार की जनता के सिरों पर चमकता एवं देदीप्यमान रहे।

(इसे एस. ए. एन. नदवी ने अपनी पुस्तक 'रुक्कात ए आलमगीर' खण्ड २ आजमगढ़ १९३० ई. में प्रकाशित किया था।)

----------


## shriram

> ३ --  औरंगजेब का पत्र
> 
> 1-
> 
> 
> 2 --
> 
> 
> शाहजादा औरंगजेब का शाहजहाँ के नाम पत्र
> ...


औरंगजेब के  पत्र  का पहला भाग ----
औरंगजेब के  पत्र  का दूसरा  भाग ----

----------


## shriram

४ ---  कुछ चित्र

पहला चित्र ---

----------


## shriram

४ ---  कुछ चित्र

दूसरा  चित्र ---

----------


## shriram

४ --- कुछ चित्र

तीसरा  चित्र ---

----------


## shriram

४ --- कुछ चित्र

तीसरा चित्र --- 
http://tajmahal.gaupal.in/_/rsrc/127...=276&width=320

सैकड़ों की संखया में श्रंखलाबद्ध।

----------


## shriram

४ --- कुछ चित्र


तीसरा चित्र --- सैकड़ों की संखया में श्रंखलाबद्ध दोनों ओर मुख किये गणेश जी तथा कदली तोरण

----------


## shriram

१७ ----विसंगतियों का भण्डार

मुखय भवन के मुखय द्वार के अन्दर जाते ही चारों ओर शुभ्र पत्थर पर अनेक मनमोहक कलाकृतियाँ जो स्पष्ट हिन्दू कलाका अंग हैं, 
परन्तु उस ओर ध्यान न देते हुए हम सामने के कमरे में प्रवेश करेंगे। 
हमारे सामने भूमि में द्वार है जिसकी सीढ़ियों से उतर कर हम लोग नीचे वाली तथाकथित असली कब्र वाले कक्ष में पहुँच सकते हैं। 
हमारे सामने दूसरा द्वार है जिसमें प्रवेश कर हम नकली कब्रों के कक्ष में जा सकते हैं। 
हमारे दाहिने तथा बाई ओर भी द्वार हैं (जो अब बन्द रहते हैं) जिनमें प्रवेश कर हम कब्र वाले कक्ष की प्रदक्षिणा कर सकते हैं 
और यदि कुछ विद्वानों का अनुमान सत्य है कि इस कक्ष में मूर्ति स्थापित थी तो यह परिक्रमा मार्ग समीचीन ही प्रतीत होता है।
अब एक चमत्कार देखने के लिए तत्पर हो जाइये। 
सामने के द्वार जिसमें प्रवेश कर हम कब्र वाले कक्ष में जाने को प्रस्तुत हैं,
 के दाहिनी ओर एक बड़ा पत्थर है।
उस पर *एक गुड़हल के वृक्ष की आकृति* उकेरी गई है। 
उसके पुष्प को ध्यान से देखिये। 
*पुष्प पंखुड़ियों द्वारा स्पष्ट 'ऊँ' लिखा गया है।* 
जितने भी पुष्प आड़े-टेढ़े हैं सभी के द्वारा* 'ऊँ'* को अभिव्यक्त किया गया है। 
अब इसके सामनेवाला पत्थर जो आपके दाहिने पीठ पीछे है, 
साथ ही अपने सामने द्वार की बाईं ओर वाला) भी देखिये इन सभी पर भी* पुष्प 'ऊँ'* लिखा है। 
अन्तर केवल इतना है कि *पीछे वाले पत्थरों का 'ऊँ' दर्पण प्रतिबिम्ब है अर्थात्* उल्टा है,* यदि दर्पण में उसका प्रतिबिम्ब देखा जाए तभी वह सीधा 'ऊँ' दिखाई देगा। 
इस परिक्रमा मार्ग में सोलह इसी प्रकार के पत्थर हैं और सभी के प्रत्येक पुष्प में अनेक *'ऊँ'* लिखे हैं।

----------


## shriram

एक अन्य बात स्पष्ट कर दूूं। 
पहले प्रवेश द्वार पर जब गणपति (गणेश) की अनेक मूर्तियाँ दिखाई गई थीं 
तो अनेक दर्शकों को सन्देह रह गया था कि इन्हें गणेश जी की मूर्तियां माने या नहीं। 
बाद में केले के पत्ते एवं तोरण आदि देखकर सकुचाते हुए ही उन्होंने स्वीकार किया था 
कि यह गणपति की मूर्तियां हैं, परन्तु यहाँ पर तो लेखक ने किसी दर्शक को यह बताया ही नहीं कि उन्हें क्या दिखाने जा रहा हूँ। 
मात्र 'ऊँ' के पास ऊँगली रखकर पूछा कि यह क्या है ? 
आश्चर्य कि आज तक सभी दर्शकों ने सस्वर स्वीकार किया कि वे स्पष्ट 'ऊँ' लिखा देख रहे हैं। 
अनेक दर्शकों ने आश्चर्य व्यक्ति किया कि अब तक अनेक बार ताजमहल आने पर भी यह स्पष्ट 'ऊँ' उनके ध्यान में क्यों नहीं आया था ?
 वहीं पर ड्*यूटी देता उत्तर प्रदेश का एक पुलिसकर्मी तो भैंचक्का रह गया कि पिछले छः मास में उसे यह 'ऊँ' क्यों नहीं दिखाई दिया तथा गाइड ने भी किसी भी दर्शक को यह क्यों नहीं दिखाया ?

----------


## shriram

यहाँ पर दर्शक कुछ शंकाएं उपस्थित करते हैं 
जो स्वभावतः मननीय पाठकों को भी हो रही होंगी। 
उनके अनुसार शाहजहाँ अकबर के समान ही हिन्दू मुस्लिम (सुलह कुल) गंगा-जमुनी संस्कृति का पोषक था, अतएव उसने जानबूझ कर हिन्दुओं की तुष्टि के लिये यह 'ऊँ' लिखवाये थे। 
*यदि ऐसा होता तो शाहजहाँ ताजमहल के आधे भाग में कुरान तथा आधे भाग में गीता लिखवाता।* 
यदि चारों ओर एक-सी ही लिखावट होने की समस्या होती तो बीच के द्वारा पर छोटे अंकों वाली कुरान के स्थान पर गीता लिखाता तथा इस बची हुई कुरान को मस्जिद पर लिखा देता। 
इसी को सम्यक बनाने की दृष्टि से पूर्व वाले भवन जिसे 'जवाब', 'जमातखाना'  कहते हैं पर गीता का शेष भाग लिखा देता। 
पर उसने ऐसा कुछ नहीं किया यह सिद्ध करता है कि गंगा-जमुनी संस्कृति का सिद्धान्त शाहजहाँ पर लागू नहीं होता है।

----------


## shriram

कुछ अन्य दर्शक तर्क देते हैं कि ताजमहल बनाने वाले कुछ अन्य कारीगर जो हिन्दू रहे होंगे 
उन्होंने चुपचाप इन पत्थरों का निर्माण किया होगा। 
इस प्रश्न पर पहले भी विचार किया जा चुका है 
और स्थिर कियाजा चुका है कि कोई निर्माण कैसा हो, 
यहनिर्माता तय करता है, 
न कि शिल्पी ! 
इन सभी पत्थरों को ध्यान से देखने से स्पष्ट हो जाता है 
कि सरसरी दृष्टि से देखने पर तो यह एक जैसे प्रतीत होते हैं, 
परन्तु सभी में स्पष्ट अन्तर परिलक्षित होता है।
 इससे सिद्ध होता है कि इन सभी पत्थरों को अलग-अलग शिल्पियों ने बनाया है 
और यह सभी हिन्दू थे, 
इसकी कल्पना भी नहीं की जा सकती।

----------


## shriram

*ई. बी. हैवल ने अपनी पुस्तक 'हैन्डबुक टु आगरा एण्ड दि ताज' के पृष्ठ ३१-३३ पर ताजमहल के कारीगरों की एक सूची दी है,* 
जो उन्होंने राष्ट्रीय पुस्तकालय कलकत्ता में रखी हुई एक फारसी की पुस्तक से ली है।
 इस सूची में ताजमहल पर कार्य करने वाले विशिष्ट शिल्पियों के नाम तथा उनके द्वारा प्राप्त वेतन को दर्शाया गया है। 
इस सूची में पत्थर में रंगीन फूल बनाने वाले चारों पच्चीकार कन्नौज के हिन्दू थे
 तथा पत्थर पर फूल बनाने वाले पांच शिल्पियों में से तीन हिन्दू थे। 
यदि वह शिल्पी अपनी बुद्धि का प्रयोग करने को सर्वथा स्वतन्त्र होते 
और यह भवन शाहजहाँ ने सचमुच इन्हीं शिल्पियों द्वारा बनवाया होता 
तो उसमें ७७प्रतिशत भाग में हिन्दू देवी-देवताओं के चित्र एवं 'ऊँ' आदि लिखा मिलता। 
*स्पष्ट है कि 'ऊँ' शाहजहाँ ने नहीं लिखवाया था तथा यह 'ऊँ' लिखा स्थल या तो उसके ध्यान में नहीं आया अथवा सारे भवन की परिक्रमा को तुड़वाना उसने आवश्यक नहीं समझा था,* 
क्योंकि कुरान लिख जाने के पश्चात्* सम्भावित हिन्दू विरोध दब चुका होगा।

----------


## shriram

अभी भी कुछ सभ्रान्त पाठक शाहजहाँ की मिली-जुली संस्कृति में विश्वास करते होंगे। 
वे उसे सभी धर्मों में निष्ठा रखने वाला प्रेमी, दयालु, धर्म सहिष्णु तथा अन्य मानवीय गुणों से विभूषित कला पारखी एवं कला पोषक मानते हैं।
 शाहजहाँ एक कट्*टर सुन्नी मुसलमान, असहिष्णु, क्रूर, हृदयहीन और दुष्ट शासक था
 जिसने अपने स्वार्थ एवं विलासिता के लिये अपने परिवार एवं सम्बन्धियों पर भी दया नहीं की थी। 
नीचे कुछ प्रमाण प्रस्तुत हैं :

----------


## shriram

(क) जैसा कि पहले बताया जा चुका है अर्जुनमन्द बानों बेगम ने मरते समय शाहजहाँ से अपने परिवार-जनों तथा अपनी संतान के प्रति दया एवं करुणा की भीख मांगी थी। 
क्यों ? 
वह शाहजहाँ के स्वभाव से १८ वर्ष से भली-भांति परिचित थी। 
कुछ वर्ष पहले ही उसने उसकी (शाहजहाँ की) हृदय-हीनता स्वयं देखी थी जब वह अपने सगे भाईयों को मारकर गद्*दी पर बैठा था। 
उस गद्*दी के लिये उसने अपने पिता से भी विद्रोह किया था।

----------


## shriram

(ख)जो पाठक शाहजहाँ को मुमताज का प्रेमी होने के नाते नम्र स्वभाव का मानते हैं, 
उनकी सूचना के लिये इतना ही पर्याप्त है कि 
*शाहजहाँ के हरम में मुमताज महल के अतिरिक्त भी हजारों रानियां एवं रखैलें थीं।* 
*शाहजहाँ परले सिरे का चरित्रहीन एवं लम्पट था।* 
उसके अनेक मुखय सरदारों की पत्नियाँ-पुत्रियाँ भी शाहजहाँ की अंकशायिनी हो चुकी थीं।
*कई विदेशी लेखकों ने तो शाहजहाँ के कुत्सित सम्बन्धें का वर्णन उसकी सगी कन्याओं को लेकर भी किया है।*

----------


## shriram

(ग) अपने सगे पुत्रों से शाहजहाँ के सम्बन्ध कभी अच्छे नहीं रहे। 
किसी करुणावश नहीं अपितु यह उसकी कठिनाई थी 
जिसके कारण युवराज होने के कारण उसे दारा शिकोह को अपने साथ रखना पड़ा। 
अन्य राजकुमारों को उसने अपने से पर्याप्त दूर रखा था।

----------


## shriram

(घ) गंगा-जमुनी संस्कृति, 
सुलह कुल की मर्यादा 
एवं धार्मिक सहिष्णुता 
एवं हिन्दू पर प्रेम आदि विषयों पर भी एक दृष्टि डाल लें। 
एक ही उदाहरण पर्याप्त होगा। 
*जदुनाथ सरकार द्वारा लिखित 'हिस्टरी ऑफ औरंगज़ेब' संस्करण १९१२ खण्ड एक, पृष्ठ ६२-६३* 'काश्मीर के एक जिले भीमबार में हिन्दुओं तथा मुसलमानों में वैवाहिक सम्बन्ध होते हैं
 तथा उनमें यह प्रथा है कि पत्नीकी मृत्यु से हो जाने पर
 (महिला के) पिता की जाति के अनुसार 
जलाया अथवा दफनाया जाता है (चाहे महिला का पति मुसलमान हो या हिन्दु), 
परन्तु अक्टूबर १६३४ में शाहजहाँ ने इस प्रथा को समाप्त कर आदेश दिये कि 
प्रत्येक हिन्दू जिसने मुस्लिम महिला से विवाह किया हो 
वह या तो मुसलमान बन जाए और उस महिला से पुनः विवाह करे 
अथवा उस महिला को छोड़ दे जिससे उसका किसी मुसलमान से विवाह किया जासके',
 इस आदेश का कड़ाई से पालन किया गया। 
*(देखें अब्दुल हमीद लाहोरी लिखित बादशाहनामा पृष्ठ ५७)*

----------


## shriram

सुलहकुल की वचनों द्वारा ही नहीं 
कर्म द्वारा भी पालन करने वाले भीमबार के हिन्दुओं पर 
आज के इतिहासकारों द्वारा सुलहकुल से परिपूर्ण माने जाने वाले शाहजहाँ ने 
क्या भयानक अत्याचार किए ? 
*क्या इसी प्रकार का आदेश भीमबार के उन मुसलमानों को भी दिया गया
 जिनका विवाह प्रथानुसार हिन्दु कन्याओं से हुआ था ?* 
शाहजहाँ के पक्षधर क्या अब भी ताजमहल स्थित सारे हिन्दु अलंकरण एवं चिन्ह शाहजहाँ द्वारा बनाये गये सिद्ध करेंगे, 
क्योंकि उनके अनुसार वह धर्म सहिष्णु था। 
*उस धर्म सहिष्णु ने जब 'ऊँ' लिख दिया तो तथाकथित 'जवाब' (पूर्वी भवन) में मन्दिर क्यों न बना दिया।* एकओर मस्जिद (पश्चिम में)
 दूसरी ओर मन्दिर (पूर्व में) 
बीच में ताजमहल जिसमें 
'ऊँ' तथा कल्याण स्तम्भम्* 
और कब्र एवं कुरान एक साथ। 
तभी शाहजहाँ के धर्म सहिष्णु होने के तर्क स्वीकार्य था।

----------


## shriram

था तो एक ही उदाहरण पर्याप्त, 
परन्तु अभी भी मेरे कुछ मित्र 
इसे मामूली घटना मानकर परिस्थितियों आदि को दोष देते हुए 
सम्भवतः सहमत एवं सन्तुष्ट नहीं हुए हैं, 
अतः उनकी सेवा में बादशाहनामा से ही एक अन्य आखयान प्रस्तुत है :----
 'महान्* सम्राट्* के संज्ञान में लाया गया कि पिछले शासन के समय में 
बनारस जो धर्मनिन्दकों (काफिरों-हिन्दुओं) का गढ़ है, 
में बहुत से मूर्ति मन्दिर बनने प्रारम्भ हो गये थे, 
परन्तु अपूर्ण रह गये थे। 
वे धर्मनिन्दक अब उन्हें पूरा करने का विचार रखते हैं। 
महान्* सम्राट्* जो धर्म में इमान रखने वाले हैं, 
ने आदेश दिया कि* बनारस और उनके शासन के अन्तर्गत
 आने वाले प्रत्येक स्थान पर सभी मन्दिर गिरा दियें जाएं। 
अब इलाहाबाद प्रान्त से सूचना मिली है कि बनारस जिले में ७६ मन्दिर नष्ट कर दिये गये।'*

----------


## shriram

आगरा की गद्*दी पर बैठा हुआ मुगल सम्राट 
जो सुदूर बनारस में बन रहे मन्दिर सहन न कर सका, 
वह क्या अपने द्वारा आगरा में बनाये गये मकबरे में गणपति स्थापित करेगा ? 
ओम्* लिखोगा ? 
शंख, सीपी, नाग श्रृंखला, घंटियाँ तथा कदली तोरण से अलंकृत करेगा ? 
 क्या वह कमल दल सहित कलश, 
चन्द्रमा सहित अमृत घट, 
आम्रपत्र एवं नारिकेल को आकाशचुम्बी भवन पर अभिषिक्त करेगा ? 
क्या ऐसा सम्राट्* प्रत्येक द्वार के ऊपर एक त्रिदल पुष्प 
तथा द्वार के दोनों ओर सूर्य यन्त्र तथा भवनों के कक्षों के मध्य सूर्य चक्र स्थापित करेगा ?
 क्या आप कल्पना कर सकते हैं कि ऐसा नरेश कब्र के चारों ओर 
अनेकानेक पवित्र कल्याण स्तम्भों का निर्माण करायेगा ? 
क्या बगीचे में कनरे, जुही, चम्पा, नई मौल श्री 
एवं बिल्वपत्रों के वृक्ष लगवायेगा जो सभी शिव पूजा के योग्य हैं
 एवं अनेक प्रकार के फलदार वृक्ष भी लगवायेगा ? 
मकबरे में फलों के रसास्वादन का प्रबन्ध है 
न आमोद प्रमोद की पूर्ण व्यवस्था तभी तो कब्र के पास के नाम (देखिये बादशाहनामा की पंक्ति २८ रसयुक्त वाटिका से घिरा हुआ) जिलोखाना, महेमानखाना आदि सार्थक है।

----------


## shriram

पाठकों को याद दिला दूं कि हम लोग बहुत देर से 'ऊँ' के सम्मुख खड़े हैं। 
आइये, द्वार में प्रवेश करते हैं। 
*यह कक्ष भी अष्टकोण हैं, जिसकी प्रत्येक भुजा २४ फुट तथा कर्ण ५८ फीट हैं।* 
सामने संगमरमर की अष्टकोणीय जाली है।
जिसकी प्रत्येक भुजा १२ फीट तथा कर्ण लगभग २९ फीट है। 
इस जाली में एक द्वार बना है जिसमें प्रवेश कर हम लोग कब्र तक जा सकते हैं।

----------


## shriram

जहाँ पर हम खड़े हैं 
वहाँ पर द्वार में अन्दर की ओर अष्टकोण संगमरमर के शिल्प 
अलंकृत कल्याण स्तम्भ बने हुए हैं। 
यह स्तम्भ विशिष्ट हिन्दू शैली में हैं 
तथा इन्हें प्राचीन हिन्दु मन्दिरों 
विशेष कर दक्षिण भारत के मन्दिरों में देखा जा सकता हैं 
वहाँ के भक्त दर्शक इन 'कल्याण स्तम्भम्*' को अत्यन्त पवित्र मानते हैं 
तथा अतीव श्रद्धापूव्रक इनका नमन करते हैं 
तथा भक्तिपूर्वक इनका आलिंगन करते हैं 
इनके बिना दक्षिण भारत में किसी मन्दिर की कल्पना तक नहीं की जा सकती।

----------


## shriram

जिस कक्ष में हम लोग खड़े हैं 
उसकी ऊँचाई ८० फीट है, 
कृपा करके उपर भी  देखिये। 
केन्द्र में आपको सूर्य चक्रय दिखाई पड़ेगा 
जिसकी रश्मियों के रूप में अनेक त्रिशूल खिले हुए हैं।
संगमरमर की जाली में प्रवेश करने पर  सामने रानी तथा बगल में सम्राट्* की कब्र हैं। 
दोनों पर कुरान लिखी है, 
परन्तु कुछ लोगों का कथन है कि 
*यह सम्राट्* तथा सम्राज्ञी का यशोगान है। 
ध्यान दीजिये लिपि गोलाकार है, 
न कि लम्बाई लिये हुए 
जैसी बाहर कुरान में आप देख आये थे।*

----------


## shriram

यदि कुछ लोगों का यह कथन सत्यहै कि
 यहाँ पर शिव मन्दिर था तो पंच परिक्रमा की कल्पना भी साकार होती है। 
पहली जाली के अन्दर, 
दूसरी जाली के बाहर, 
तीसरी उन कमरों में से होकर जिसमें आपने 'ऊँ' देखा था,
 चौथी भवन के बाहर 
तथा पांचवीं संगमरमर के भवन से उतर का लाल पत्थर के फर्श पर
 अर्थात्* संगमरमर के भवन के चारों ओर।

----------


## Shree Ji

'मुमताज़ उज ज़मानी का पार्थिव शरीर १७ जमादिल अब्बल को आगरा भेजा गया जो वहाँ पर १५ जमादिलसानी को पहुँचा था। शव को दफनाने के लिये जो स्थ्ल चुना गया, वह नगर के दक्षिण स्थित राजा मानसिंह के महल के नाम से जाना जाता था। वह महल आकार में विशाल, भव्य, गगनचुम्बी गुम्बजयुक्त एवं बहुत विशाल बाग से घिरा था। अगले वर्ष राजाज्ञा से अधिकारियों ने शव को दफनाया। कुशल ज्यामितिज्ञों एवं कारीगरों को लगाकर (कब्र बनाने की) नींव डाली और इमारत पर ४० लाख रुपये व्यय हुआ।'' इससे निम्नलिखित तथ्य स्पष्ट उभर कर सामने आते हैं :
.
१. रानी को राजा मानसिंह के महल में दफनाया गया था।
.
२. जिस महल में दफनाया गया था उसके वर्णन में और आज के ताजमहल में विचित्र साम्य है, कोई अन्तर नहीं है।
.
३. महल को गिराने का कहीं वर्णन नहीं है।
.
४. (गिरा कर पुनः बनाया गया, ऐसा वर्णन न होने पर भी) जिस समय दफनाया गया था उस समय वह बड़ी समाधि आकाश चुम्बी, महान एवं गुम्बज युक्त थी।
.
५. दफनाते समय शाहजहाँ उपस्थित नहीं था।
A Part of post no. 9

----------

